# Unsere GT´s im Einsatz



## KONI-DU (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

einen Threat für geputzte GT´s gibt es ja schon.   
Würde gerne mal Eure im Einsatz sehen   



















So, und jetzt Eure


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Mai 2005)

"eure dreckigen räder" währe wohl besser, "im einsatz" währen für mich räder die mit einem fahrer drauf während der fahrt fotografiert wurden...
soll aber nur ne anregung sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (7. Mai 2005)

...natürlich auch solche


----------



## spessarter (7. Mai 2005)

immer einsatzbereit


----------



## zaskar76 (7. Mai 2005)

da hab ich nur ein bild von meiner kleinen


----------



## GTdanni (7. Mai 2005)

Ich hab nur nen älteres unscharfes Bild. 

28.12.2003






Cu Danni


----------



## kingmoe (7. Mai 2005)

Ein Drecksbild habe ich direkt zur Hand (Neujahrstour 2005), nach Bildern mit mir drauf muss ich nochmal suchen...





Endlich Zuhause...


----------



## kingmoe (7. Mai 2005)

Der Fleck mit dem alten GT-Weltmeistertrikot und dem hässlichen roten Helm, das bin ich mit dem oben gezeigten Zassi im letzten Sommer bei der Singlespeed-WM (SSWC) in Berlin. Man erkennt nicht viel - aber glaubt mir, es hat richtig gerockt!
Sehr schöne Regel: Alle, die hinter dem Sieger ins Ziel kamen, waren offizielle Vizeweltmeister


----------



## oldman (7. Mai 2005)

moin,

schöner Thread! Da muss ich gleich nachlegen!
Die Photos sind vom letzten April, eine Tour durch das sogenannte Tschechische Paradies (Cesky Raj), das ist eine zerklüftete Sandsteinlandschaft mit recht tiefen Tälern (aus denen man dann rauskraxeln muss) und ziemlich heftigen, aber nicht allzu hohen Hügeln.
Auf jeden Fall kann man hier Höhenmeter sammeln, ist eine tolle Bikegegend - alle paar km hat's dann kleine Pensionen und Gasthäuser, man riskiert also nie den Hunger/Dursttod   .
Schade nur, daß mein damaliges Gerät, ein 95er Zaskar keine 5 Monate später geklaut worden ist!!!   
oldman


----------



## Morfeus (10. Mai 2005)

Ich auf LTS-2   

Morfeus


----------



## ReeN! (10. Mai 2005)

Auch wenn ich als vertreter der D.I.R.T fraktion nich son in euer Schmea passe, so fahr ich doch immernoch ein GT!
Is aber eine ganz schlechte Quali, tut mir leid...wichtig is nur das man das Gt Logo sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (10. Mai 2005)

GT ist GT


----------



## cleiende (17. Mai 2005)

Dieses Wochenende am Lahnhöhenweg





[/IMG] 

Bei unschlagbarem Wetter 





[/IMG]


----------



## FeierFox (17. Mai 2005)

Also ich fahr zwar kein GT aber @cleiende:
Ich würd mich mal an deiner Stelle schleunigst nach einer anderen Montagestelle für den Flaschenhalter umsehen.  
Das ist ja so irgendwie nicht mehr lecker. Oder trinkst du da noch draus??

Greetz
J:H


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Mai 2005)

race_king schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fahr zwar kein GT aber @cleiende:
> Ich würd mich mal an deiner Stelle schleunigst nach einer anderen Montagestelle für den Flaschenhalter umsehen.
> Das ist ja so irgendwie nicht mehr lecker. Oder trinkst du da noch draus??
> 
> ...



wenn da alle ihre kinder draus trinken lassen würden gäbe es glaube ich wesentlich weniger allergien... DRECK REINIGT DEN MAGEN


----------



## SchiebeNix (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal eines posten, nicht ganz scharf und
schlechte Haltungsnoten, aber GT   


Gruß
Björn.


----------



## DHRacer (19. Mai 2005)

Damit auch die DH-Fraktion nicht zu kurz kommt noch ein Bild vom WE am Geisskopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (19. Mai 2005)

Geiler Schuss, das war doch ein Profi, oder?! Super mitgezogen!


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2005)

ein cooles foto - wobei die anderen fast noch mehr unterhaltungswert haben ! 
zwei fragen an moe:
hat die montageart des schutzbleches einen tieferen, mir unbekannten sinn (schmutzabstreifen, reifenwärmer, akustische geschwindigkeitsanzeige...)     
kommst du bei nässe mit dem fast fred zurecht ? ich fahre den ausschliesslich als sommerreifen und selbst da ist die traktion und v.a. der seitenhalt bescheiden...

leider habe ich keine einsatz fotos...


----------



## kingmoe (22. Mai 2005)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> zwei fragen an moe:
> hat die montageart des schutzbleches einen tieferen, mir unbekannten sinn (schmutzabstreifen, reifenwärmer, akustische geschwindigkeitsanzeige...)
> kommst du bei nässe mit dem fast fred zurecht ? ich fahre den ausschliesslich als sommerreifen und selbst da ist die traktion und v.a. der seitenhalt bescheiden...



Das Shockblade hat sich wegen der zu lockeren Schraube auf der Tour nach unten verabschiedet (kein Tool dabei    ), blieb dann aber kurz über dem Reifen stehen. Es hat also nicht geschleift.
Den Fast Fred finde ich für trockene Touren-Verhältnisse sehr gut, bei Nässe oder Wetter wie auf den Fotos oben muss man höllisch aufpassen! Da bin ich lieber mit Conti Explorer unterwegs, alt aber bewährt


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Den Fast Fred für trockene Touren-Verhältnisse - bei Nässe oder Wetter Conti Explorer


genau meine kombi   
wegen des shockblades: wolltdochnur´nbisschensticheln....


----------



## ReeN! (22. Mai 2005)

Yoar...war heut aufm Chainless in Rangsdorf...
Sehr witzig, ich glaub ich bin n bissel auf race geschmack gekommen!









ach ja ich bin der in ROT und wurde in diesem Vorlauf nur dritter..aber sonst ne gute bilanz


----------



## cleiende (22. Mai 2005)

gestern auf einem gepflegten Trip durch den Taunus. Einige von Euch werden die Stelle noch kennenlernen.


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2005)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> gestern auf einem gepflegten Trip durch den Taunus. Einige von Euch werden die Stelle noch kennenlernen.



au ja !!!


----------



## Iceman (27. Mai 2005)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> immer einsatzbereit



Was hast Du denn da für eine Gabel drin?


----------



## Iceman (27. Mai 2005)

Mist, Doppelpost......


----------



## thrillseeker (7. August 2005)

Es sind ja leider nicht die neuesten Fotos... aber sie beweisen einmal mehr, dass man mit einem derart alten Bock (92er Zaskar) noch hoch hinaus kommen kann!















Leider fallen gerade zum ersten Mal seit 13 Jahren einige kleinere Reparaturen an. Die Schaltungskomponenten sind hinüber (völlig abgenutzte Zähne, klapperiges Schaltwerk etc.), dann habe ich meine U-Brake zerlegt (ein schlimmer Fehler!), und nun suche ich gerade bei eBay nach adäquaten Komponenten, um das Ding am Laufen zu halten.

By the way: vielleicht kann mit ja hier jemand weiterhelfen... Ich suche NOS (unbenutzte alte Teile):

Ur-XT-Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig (RD-M 735)
Dura-Ace oder Marchisio-Schraubkranz 7-fach (kleinstes Ritzel 12 oder 13 Zähne)
MRC Powerbrake für U-Brake-Sockel
Rock Shox Judy FSX Carbon, oder MAG21 SL Titanium
Steuersatz Onza Mongo Ufo II (1 1/8")
Bremsbeläge von Scott Mathauser
einen klassischen Lenker und Vorbau (z.B. Syncros, Vorbau -> kein Ahead, Größe 1 1/8")
Falls jemand glaubt, dass er mir weitehelfen kann, bitte PM oder E-Mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thrillseeker (9. August 2005)

...und noch eins...


----------



## KONI-DU (9. August 2005)

sieht sehr spaßig da aus


----------



## Ger (18. September 2005)

Habe mir mal einen großen Wunsch erfüllt: Die klassischen Lagotrails mit meinem GT mal wieder durchzubolzen. Keinerlei Probs mit dem Rad, selbst mit den Cantis/U-Brake war das locker zu fahren. Na ja, ging ja früher auch.










Hat Spaß gemacht und ich war bei den Abfahrten nicht der letzte.
Gruß
Ger


----------



## spessarter (18. September 2005)

@iceman:


> Was hast Du denn da für eine Gabel drin?



...sorry für die "etwas" verspätete Antwort   

das ist eine 2002'er Marzocchi Wedge mit 130 mm   
Es gibt zwar einige, die meinen, die Gabel wäre zu lang für das Bike (vgl. "meine Fotos"), die Gabel baut aber für eine 130'er sehr flach.
Ich finde, das Bike fährt sich sehr gut mit der Gabel, vor allem passt sie sehr gut zum Hinterbau, und den Federweg brauche ich


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. September 2005)

race comeback meines gt zaskar le !

lang genug im keller vergammelt - jetzt aus unzufriedenheit mit meinen alternativen ans tageslicht zurück 
und natürlich weil die geometrie einfach besonderst ist ! natürlich nur mit der noch älteren sid race...

oberflächlich geputzt und gehofft das die uralte kette 90 km hält - ne neue wär auf den alten ritzeln garantiert gerutscht...

und dann auf in den odenwald (letzten sonntag) fast 5 stunden marathon






und die kette (und der rest) hat gehalten...

auch der noch viel ältere seniorenfahrer

qualität ist halt qualität,und vielleicht fährt das alte gt sogar am sonntag in münsingen noch mal bei ner deutschen meisterschaft mit - hats doch verdient oder ? neben fumic sein scott scale und karl platts rocky mountain ? werd mal meine frau mit der digicamera beauftragen das festzuhalten...

joe  (hatte den beitrag erst woanders,passt aber eher hierher...)


----------



## GTdanni (22. September 2005)

Das wäre Klasse. 

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück. 

Und du brauchst wenigstens keine Angst haben das der Rahmen in zwei Teile zerbricht.   


Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (9. Oktober 2005)

moin GT-Gemeinde,

heute war vermutlich das letzte schöne Oktober-Wochenende, also habe ich den  heutigen Sonntag einfach zum "Goldenen Oktobertag in der Goldenen Stadt Prag" erklärt und bin mit dem Xizang meine Familien-Hausrunde gefahren (~60km mit Ehepartner-freundlichen 600hm).
Schön daran ist, dass ich direkt von zuhause starte, also keine An-und Abfahrt.

Unter anderem waren wir zwei, also Xizang und Oldman, an der Straussenfarm, später am Singletrail die Moldau hoch und am Ende nochmal am Felsen hoch oben über der Moldau.

Hat sich gelohnt, jetzt darf's ruhig regnen!

oldman


----------



## GTdanni (14. Oktober 2005)

Den Tag der deutschen Einheit hab ich natürlich mit einem GT verbracht. 

Eine schöne Tour auf dem ehemaligen Grenzweg im Harz. 






Leider hab ich nur dieses "Schiebebild"

Ach und auf dem Gruppenbild beim Brocken bin ich+GT auch zu sehen. 








Cu Danni


----------



## -lupo- (14. Oktober 2005)

Nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHRacer (23. Oktober 2005)

Hier noch ein paar von unserem Pfingst-Ausflug zum Geißkopf:


----------



## versus (8. November 2005)

wo ich die bilder schon mal klein gerechnet habe:
hier auch bilder von einer der letzten goldenen feierabendrunden über die pfälzer weltachse (im hintergrund auf dem dritten bild zu sehen) bei kaiserslautern mit dem avalanche. nun ist es leider schon ab fünf dunkel und es heisst akku suchen und verkabelung ans rad basteln - kann mir nochmal jemand erklären warum genau wir wieder auf winterzeit umstellen müssen


----------



## MotW.... (30. November 2005)

mein Avalanche


----------



## kingmoe (1. Dezember 2005)

MotW.... schrieb:
			
		

> mein Avalanche


Stimmungsvolles Bild! Passt auch sehr gut hier rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=151355


----------



## versus (1. Dezember 2005)

MotW.... schrieb:
			
		

> mein Avalanche


guuutes foto ! ! ! 
@moe: kannte ich noch gar nicht


----------



## kingmoe (30. Januar 2006)

Wie eben schon in dem anderen Thread gepostet: 1991er Zaskar beim "Rock im Park" SSP-Rennen in HH am letzten Wochenende. Und so sieht der Neon-Wahnsinn nicht verwackelt aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (31. Januar 2006)

fieees !


----------



## cleiende (24. März 2006)

*Reinheim bei Darmstadt im Dezember 1993.*
Das Rennen ging erst über Forstpisten, dann durch einen Steinbruch und über aufgeweichte Ackerwege wieder bergauf.
Als Rahmenprogramm gab es Blechkuchen, tote Tiere vom Feuer, den dicken Pickup von Jörg Wellmann und eine Bikeausstellung von ihm, die heute im Classic-Forum für Sturzbäche an Tränen sorgen würde.
Das Rennen gibt es nicht mehr, denke ich.
Das Rad gibt es noch.


----------



## kingmoe (24. März 2006)

Oooooold schooooool! Christoph, das Bild ist einfach saugeil! Schön, wenn man mal irgendwo mitten in Race-Action abgeschossen wird


----------



## versus (24. März 2006)

mannomann ! kann mich nur anschliessen. von ´93 so ein foto zu haben hat schon was ! r.e.s.p.e.k.t. da bin ich noch mit meinem nakamura rumgeeiert (war aber eigentlich auch ein cooles rad wenn ichs mir recht überlege ;-)


----------



## versus (26. März 2006)

die bilder waren zwar schon im winterpokal-thread, aber hier passen sie auch ganz gut - erst noch kurz in der kneipe meines vertrauens nen üblen schauer abwarten und dann los.


----------



## cleiende (26. März 2006)

Bin gerade dabei meine Fotos zu durchforsten und zu archivieren.
Okay, wollt Ihr noch mehr und seid Ihr bereit?









*Rennen in Bad Homburg im Juli/August 1994*
Das Rennen gibt es nicht mehr, aber den veranstaltenden Radladen noch.
Startpunkt war am Sportplatz Nordwest unterhalb der Saalburg. 
Das _erste Viertel_ ging es zunächst auf einem Forstweg bergauf zur Höhe der Kurve auf der Bundesstrasse und dann fast in der direkten Line steil bergauf auf einem Rückeweg zum Kamm der Höhenzuges. 
_Zweites Viertel:_ Rechts ab auf eine Schotterpiste wo sich der Wahnsinn von der Zaghaftigkeit trennte (ich sag nur 48:11.).
_Drittes Viertel:_ Zurück auf die Ausgangshöhe auf Pfaden und Waldwegen.
_Viertes Viertel:_ Auf Asphalt via Rotlaufweg zum Start, durchs Zelt und von vorne los.
Das zweite und dritte Viertel sind noch heute größtenteils mein Standardrückweg aus dem Taunus nach Hause.

Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern: Das Zaskar hatte ich im Juni für DEM 900,- gekauft (Rahmen), dazu noch die Concept/AMP. Alles beim Bikeshop Prostka in Usingen, gibt es nicht mehr. Der Rest wurde bis auf Sattelstütze und Sattel vom Karakoram gestrippt.

Es war ein sehr amüsantes Rennen, unter anderem waren auch Typen mit Kettler Rädern dabei, einer hatte Satteltaschen drauf (Na, haste schon die Zeitung ausgetragen?), aber auch das andere Extrem mit Klein, Cannondale, Trek (das waren die in HG stark vertretenen Marken) und GT. Aber auch farbenfrohe Marin und Wheeler.
Ist schon lange her, die späte Neonphase  siehe Wheeler-Trikot.

Was ist noch von damals bei mir?
Rahmen, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Naben, Lenker, Kurbel, Pedale, Power-Grips, Radbrille und das Trikot.
Ja, die Fotografin auch. Damals waren wir frisch verheiratet (15.07.), mittlerweile sind wir zu fünft.

Mal schauen was sich noch findet, aber viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht, denn mit den Kindern begann 1996 das Ende der Hobby-Renn-Ära.

Und wo sind Eure Bilder aus den glorreichen Tagen von GT?


----------



## oldman (27. März 2006)

cleiende:
Wahnsinn!!! Habe ja damals auch in HG gelebt, aber an den Rennen nie teilgenommen. Ich fand den hohen Anteil der CDs und Kleins etwas deplaziert.
Ausserdem fuhr ich damals ein Scott Pro Racing, schwarzer Rahmen mit knallgelber Gabel. Für GT haben die DM nicht gereicht.
Ansonsten habe ich mich abseits der populäen Trails herumgetrieben (Vogesen, Rhein, etc).
Photos hat es noch irgendwo, aber da muss ich mal graben.
oldman
wirdgleichsentimental


----------



## -lupo- (27. März 2006)

Ich kann mit alten Bildern dienen, denn damals fuhr ich Muddy Fox, nahm nie an Rennen teil und es wollte mich nie jemand fotografieren!  

@cleiende: Vielen, vielen Dank für die Bilder und den Text dazu!  

Ich war gerade ein wenig Streife fahren, muss die Bilder noch hochladen. War eine matschige Angelegenheit.


----------



## jedinightmare (30. März 2006)

1992 - da war das Avalanche noch aus Stahl (und das T-Shirt etwa zwei Stunden vorher noch weiß  )


----------



## -lupo- (4. April 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> 1992 - da war das Avalanche noch aus Stahl (und das T-Shirt etwa zwei Stunden vorher noch weiß  )



Rock and Roll! 

So, hier der Streifenwagen nach der Runde:







Ich LIEBE das Triple-Triangle...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (5. April 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> Rock and Roll!
> 
> So, hier der Streifenwagen nach der Runde:
> 
> ...


----------



## korat (6. April 2006)

jedi, das bild ist wirklich großartig. war das avalanche vorher auch weiß?  
und lupo, ist es bei euch wirklich schon so grün?
und was für ein lack ist das eigentlich genau? (sieht so schwarzblau marmoriert aus? oder sind das kratzer?)

also das alles macht lust, mein gt wieder mehr auf den trail zu kriegen, momentan fristet es eher ein indoordasein, weil es eine schaltung hat, aber nun wird es zeit. eine schaltung mag zwar eine behinderung sein, aber das ist kein grund, ein betroffenes bike wegzusperren.

triple triangle ist geil, in kombination mit dem groovetube allerdings sogar porno... (sorry stahl only )

hoffe ich hab bald ein paar bilder für euch!

gruß korat


----------



## versus (6. April 2006)

@jedinightmare: super foto ! ich will endlich wieder im trikot im grünen fahren gehen...
heute morgen schon wieder -4° C und scheibe kratzen - ich hätte schreien können ! ! ! aber heute abend wird trotzdem die erste gemeinsame fahrt dieses jahres mit der radsportgruppe gemacht - vielleicht gibts dann morgen auch fotos...


----------



## -lupo- (7. April 2006)

@jedinightmare:

Danke!

@korat: 

Jo, in Luxemburg schon alles so grün  Wurde auch Zeit nach 30cm Schnee anfangs März!

Das Fahrrad ist schwarz-"StumpfVerwittertUndZerkratzt"; weiss der Kuckuck was der Rahmen alles mitmachen musste als es noch als Polizeirad benutzt wurde. Hoffentlich schaffe ich morgen eine grössere Runde mit dem Panz... ich mein Ruckus


----------



## KaschmirKönig (10. April 2006)

trotz sportverbots habe ich mich am samstag doch zu einer kleinen runde aufgemacht, bilder sind leider nicht so gut geworden da ich nur eine handycam dabei hatte.


----------



## versus (10. April 2006)

@kaschmikönig: schönes rad !
wo wohnst du ? immer noch/schon wieder sooo viel schnee ? lappland ?


----------



## -lupo- (10. April 2006)

Ist das weisse Zeugs Jogurt oder Schnee?!

Echt, wo hast du die Bilder gemacht? Hier ist es seit 2-3 Wochen schon "warm", ergo kein Schnee mehr.

Schöne Bilder, ich mag Bikes im Schnee!


----------



## KaschmirKönig (10. April 2006)

ich wohne im schönen erzgebirge und die bilder sind vom samstag 

dazu muss man noch sagen das dieses jahr diese höhenstraße geräumt wurde, da ist normalerweise um diese jahreszeit nur mit spikes gut durchkommen bzw. überhaupt nicht weil man knietief im modder/schnee versinkt. meinen standardtrail werde ich vermutlich erst im mai befahren können.


----------



## -lupo- (13. April 2006)

Na dann! Dachte nicht, dass es um diese Zeit noch Schnee liegen könnte. Andererseits war's nicht besonders warm bis jetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (13. April 2006)




----------



## tomasius (14. April 2006)

Hi!

Mein GT war heute auch mal wieder im Einsatz!  love:











An meinem 91er Zaskar wird gerade mal wieder geschraubt. Aber dann ist's auch gut. Es fleht mich förmlich schon an, gefahren zu werden.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (21. April 2006)

Nachdem ich vorgestern bei dem schönen Wetter im Autohaus rumsitzen musste und von dort nur mit dem Cube nach Hause gedüst bin habe ich mir gestern etwas gutes getan und das GT aus dem Stall geholt. Leider hatte ich es auf dem nachhauseweg zu eilig, es machte blitz...

Egal, hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Einsatz, ich sollte mir vielleicht doch mal eine Digicam kaufen, die Handybilder sind nicht mehr so toll:

Als erstes ging es hoch auf den Fichtelberg, Foto zeigt im Hintergrund den Keilberg:











Das war alles schon recht nett, allerdings war ich am Dienstag mit dem Cube unterwegs und wollte nochmal ein paar nette Sonnenuntergangsbilder am Unterbecken erhaschen, also ab auf die Forstautobahn und erstmal Pace gemacht.






Den überholten Schnarchtüten wurde natürlich auch der Bürzel gezeigt:






Leider war die Sonne schneller als ich:






Noch einmal zurück zum Fichtelberg geschaut (Ganz hinten in der Mitte, scheiss handy) und dann ab nach haus.


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. April 2006)

Stevens Marathon im Juni 2005.
Noch mit alter Gabel und Kurbel. 

Dsc008191


----------



## kingmoe (21. April 2006)

GT-Sassy schrieb:
			
		

> Stevens Marathon im Juni 2005.
> Noch mit alter Gabel und Kurbel.
> Dsc008191



Du wolltest uns sicher das hier zeigen?!


----------



## cleiende (24. April 2006)

Neulich auf einer Mittelmeerinsel:

Ein GT





In freier Wildbahn.









Schon schade daß ich keinen Fotografen dabei hatte, dann wäre ich auchmal auf nem Bild gewesen.

Und welche Insel war es? Es war nicht *DIE* Insel, das Bundesland im Wasser....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (24. April 2006)

@kingmoe, ja richtig. Irgentwie klappt das mit den Foto´s einstellen noch nicht richtig 
War übrigens der einzige mit nen GT


----------



## KaschmirKönig (26. April 2006)

*neid* @cleiende 

sag mal moe, hast du bilder von deinem neuen fully im einsatz, das würd ich auch mal gerne sehen


----------



## oldman (26. April 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Neulich auf einer Mittelmeerinsel:
> 
> Ein GT
> 
> ...




ahhhh, Sardegna!
das hätte ich auch gerne...
oldman


----------



## kingmoe (27. April 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> *neid* @cleiende
> 
> sag mal moe, hast du bilder von deinem neuen fully im einsatz, das würd ich auch mal gerne sehen



Noch nicht, aber da das Wetter sich jetzt offenbar mal entscheiden kann, den Regen stundenweise auszublenden und zweistellige Temperaturen dominieren, kann es nicht mehr lange dauern!


----------



## Manni1599 (28. April 2006)

Heute im Sachsenwald...............

Auch bei uns im Norden gibt es schöne Trails, man muss gar nicht lange suchen:




Schmutzig machen ist auch kein Problem:




Schön, wenn's knirscht beim trinken...




Manni


----------



## korat (28. April 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> nicht mehr lange



genau, und dank manni hast du auch gleich mal eine schöne vorschau auf den sachsentrail.
wenn das nicht lust macht. 
übrigens gibts da aber auch noch stellen, wo du den federbock richtig rannehmen kannst.
(gott ich glaub ich hab zuviel in dem ulrich herzog gelesen, wo immer von stollenrollern und vollkornpneus die rede ist. ich muß wohl auch mal wieder raus.)


----------



## kingmoe (6. Mai 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Noch nicht, aber da das Wetter sich jetzt offenbar mal entscheiden kann, den Regen stundenweise auszublenden und zweistellige Temperaturen dominieren, kann es nicht mehr lange dauern!



So, endlich hat es mal geklappt und ich konnte das I-drive von der Leine lassen. Bei perfektem Wetter! Und: Es war richtig geil! Ich bin total außer Form (welche Form?!) und habe mich trotzdem göttlich auf dem Bike amüsiert. Es ist schon ein schwerer Hobel, wenn man sonst nur Hardtail und dann auch noch meist Singlespeed fährt, aber man kann herrlich die $au rauslassen. Es bügelt eine Menge glatt, die - nachgerüstete - Gabel funktioniert prima, kann aber noch etwas besser abgestimmt werden. Man fährt fast nur noch im sitzen, unglaublich. Wenn man aus dem Sattel geht, bleibt der Hinterbau sehr ruhig, also das I-drvie arbeitet prächtig! Ohne Raumfahrt-Dämpfer mit 1000 Einstellmöglichkeiten! Schön. Die ebenfalls nachgerüsteten Hayes HFX Nine (203mm) waren von Beginn an ruhig und quietschfrei und obwohl sie ja noch eingefahren werden müssen, war die Performance schon ganz prima. Obwohl ich sie selbst montiert habe  
Einziger Wermutstropfen: Am Sattelrohr haben nach nur 3 Stunden Fahrt die Züge schon an zwei stellen den Lack komplett auf 1cm bzw 2cm  bis aufs blanke Alu abgerieben!!!  
Das ist schlichtweg eine Frechheit. Aber ich bin ja noch so gut drauf, das drückt die Stimmung jetzt nicht. da kommt jetzt eben überall Panzertape auf die gefährdeten Stellen. Die Kettenstrebe sieht hingegen trotz ordentlicher Bearbeitung durch die Kette noch ganz gut aus, merkwürdig...

Ich hätte mir früher ein (modernes) Fully kaufen sollen. Und sowas sage ich, nee Kinners, nee...
Die Bilder sind übrigens tasächlich aus dem Sachsenwald bei HH (s. Korats Posting).





größer: http://static.flickr.com/46/141448380_799726374c_b.jpg





größer: http://static.flickr.com/44/141448381_c9d2318cdf_b.jpg





größer: http://static.flickr.com/50/141448378_9cdad76d51_o.jpg





größer: http://static.flickr.com/50/141448379_757f89d6ca_b.jpg

I drive I-drive


----------



## korat (6. Mai 2006)

geil, du hast die gelegenheit also genutzt. macht doch spaß dort, nicht? wollen doch mal sehen, ob ich mich auch noch zum fully bekehren lasse...
das mit dem lack ist ärgerlich. der wirkte doch so robust?!


----------



## jedinightmare (8. Mai 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bilder sind übrigens tasächlich aus dem Sachsenwald bei HH (s. Korats Posting).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*WO SOLL DAS SEIN?? JUNGS, DAS IST ENDOR!!!! BEWARE OF EWOKS!!!*

By the way, mein Bike ist endlich fertig, morgen gibt´s endlich Bilder, und da könnt IHR ALLE EINPACKEN!!!


----------



## kingmoe (9. Mai 2006)

jedinightmare schrieb:
			
		

> *WO SOLL DAS SEIN?? JUNGS, DAS IST ENDOR!!!! BEWARE OF EWOKS!!!*



OK, erwischt, ich war am WE mal wieder oben bei den knuffigen Kollegen  
Ich dachte, es fällt nicht auf, dass ich das Bild beschnitten hatte, Respekt für das gute Auge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -w0lf- (9. Mai 2006)

"... und möge die Macht mit Dir sein!"


----------



## KaschmirKönig (9. Mai 2006)

absolute spitze! gefällt mir super.


----------



## versus (9. Mai 2006)

na endor geht ja noch, aber wenn dir diese netten jungen herren begegnen, dann bist du sicher falsch abgebogen:


----------



## versus (9. Mai 2006)

denn dann sind die auch nicht weit  :


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ihrs!

Ich habe das mittlerweile recht kleine Grüppchen der GT-Fahrer letztes Wochenende mal bei den Allgemeinen Deutschen Hochschulmeisterschaften repräsentiert. 
Neben mir war noch ein STS aus AAchen und eine von GT gesponsorte Lizenzfahrerin vor Ort. Habe das Mädel auch mal interviewt und sie meinte, dass GT jetzt wieder aktiver im Bereich Sponsoring sei. Sie hat dann auch am Treppchen gestanden. Leider ganz im Gegensatz zu mir...

Am Samstag lag ich im Ausscheidungsrennen recht gut, als sich leider mein Hinterrad mit nem Platten verabschiedete. So was ist schon sehr ärgerlich. Im Cross-Country Rennen am Sonntag war ich im Mittelfeld platziert. Die Strecke war aber auch wirklich schlimm!! Hier ein paar Pics:





















Man, kann man im Rennen doof aussehen. Das Rad hatte allerdings wohl einen guten Tag erwischt. "Schönes Rad" oder "Schön mal wieder ein Zaskar zu sehen" hab ich häufiger gehört! 

Gruß...


----------



## KaschmirKönig (10. Mai 2006)

spitze!

ich bin im moment mal wieder krank aber ich denke in 2 wochen werde ich trotzdem mal das zassi standesgemäß bei einem rennen ausführen. bilder kommen dann natürlich auch rein.  

die fahrerin hiess nicht zufällig angelique


----------



## salzbrezel (10. Mai 2006)

@ kaschmirkönig

Nein, sie hieß Anke, iht team ist: UNI KIEL / ESV Dresden MBO/GT Deutschland


----------



## kingmoe (10. Mai 2006)

Sauber Salzbrezel! Gab es denn auch ein, zwei Rothaus zur Belohnung (Startnummer)?!


----------



## salzbrezel (10. Mai 2006)

@kingmoe

Nein, es gab Erdinger Champ als Promo, also kostenlos.
Da haben wir natürlich zugegriffen, war auch nötig, da die Strecke einfach krass war. Zwei Schiebepassagen, bei den dazugehörigen Downhills hieß es "Augen-zu-und-runter".
Wenn ich da noch Bier nachher getrunken hätte wären die Lichter ausgegangen... bin halt ne Niete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (10. Mai 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> @kingmoe
> 
> ... bin halt ne Niete



Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe: So eine Niete wäre ich auch gerne, ich pfeife schon nach der ersten Mini-Steigung im Hamburger Umland auf dem letzten Loch...  

Aber jetzt geht es hoffentlich endlich mit regelmäßigem Radeln wieder los!


----------



## salzbrezel (10. Mai 2006)

Leider muss ich zugeben, dass ich danach auch erstmal ne Woche krank war. Habe mir wohl Nachts im "Fahrerlager" schön eine Magen-und-Darmgrippe eingefangen, da wars die Woche vorbei.

Der Schlafraum war auch super... Irgendwo in dem Haufen steht ein sehr schickes STS:





So wie ich aussehe habe ich mich nach der Nacht Party und Fußbodenschlafen auch gefühlt... und dann auf zum Rennen. Aber weigstens hat mein Liebling über mir geschlafen  (hinten oben am Tisch)


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2006)

super fotos !
und die ergebnisse lassen sich doch durchaus sehen - respekt ! ! !


----------



## GTdanni (10. Mai 2006)

Und ich hab sogar Bilder von Anke im GT Dress. 
Allerdings nicht auf nem GT, es war glaub ich nen Spezi. 

Ich such mal ob ich die Fotos noch finde. (war auf nem XC Rennen im März)


Cu Danni


----------



## salzbrezel (10. Mai 2006)

Mit den Fotos kann ich auch dienen.
Ich hoffe mal, dass sie einverstanden ist...

Einmal am Treppchen:





einmal in Aktion:





Ich denke, man kann ihr Zaskar erkennen. Außerdem fährt sie schon die neue Magura Laurin-Gabel!

Gruß...


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2006)

ähmmm... kennt auch jemand die dame ganz rechts aufm podest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (10. Mai 2006)

@ versus

Diese Dame heißt Kerstin Kögler. Ich nehme an, dass dir ihr Aussehen positiv aufgefallen ist?  (in Radklamotten auch sehr beeindruckend)
Habe mich mal mit ihrem Freund unterhalten, der hat mir versichert, dass er fast drei Tage Erholung nach einer Tour mit ihr braucht...
Also nichts für Nieten!

Gruß...


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme an, dass dir ihr Aussehen positiv aufgefallen ist?  (in Radklamotten noch besser!)


neeeeee wo denkst du denn hin - das schicke trikot  


			
				salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> Also nichts für Nieten!


niete ist so ein unschönes wort


----------



## salzbrezel (10. Mai 2006)

@ versus

Meinte auch nicht dich mit Niete, ich meinte uns alle. Im Vergleich werden da die wenigsten von uns gut aussehen. Wie die Damen die Berge hoch sind war schon beeindruckend. Immer schön mittleres Kettenblatt (ich bin das im kleinsten Gang (!) gefahren).

Achja... Habe mitbekommen, dass Anke auch hier im Forum ist. Wäre ja ganz nett, wenn sie mal was berichten könnte! Also Anke, sag mal was.


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2006)

keine sorge, habs schon richtig verstanden ;-)
ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass ich da keine schnitte gemacht hätte !


----------



## votec_c9 (11. Mai 2006)

so, habs zufällig gelesen und werfe mal bildchen des schicken sts hinterher - ist ja meins  

bin einer der bekloppten aachener, und die veranstaltung war echt klasse, wie immer eigentlich!  

so, genug rumgequarkt, jetzt mal das gepeinigte rädschen anschauen! (auf einem treppenbild sieht man übrigens auch, warum ich irgendwann aus dem sprintrennen geflogen bin - man achte auf das hinterrad  ...


----------



## cyclery.de (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
hier ein paar Bilder von mir und meinem geliebten DHi. 
War voriges Wochenende mit SpeedyR in Winterberg und Willingen und trotz einiger Schwierigkeiten hatten wir großen Spaß insgesamt  

















Und ich kann es mir wirklich nicht verkneifen, noch ein Bild hiervon zu posten  (Sorry Rafa)





Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2006)

hier reinzuschauen macht zur zeit echt spass ! mehr solcher bilder...
@rafa: rafa vs. carbon - 2:0 ! ;-)


----------



## oldman (13. Mai 2006)

@speedyr

dan fährst du die nachweislich stabilsten Carbonteile, die es gibt und was machst du - du kriegst das Zeug klein.
Hoffentlich hat's dich nicht allzu böse gebeutelt...
oldman
machtsichsorgen


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Mai 2006)

N Abend!

Hoja,war n lustiges WE ,gelle Basti!Dat mitm Lenker war n Crash ,also geht scho auf Garantie hoff ich   

Schade dass wir von der abendlichen Trailrunde mit IDXC vs. STS keine Photos gemach ham.Müssmer nachhollen.Unbedingt!  

                                                   Gruss Rafa der "bruch"Pilot


----------



## jedinightmare (16. Mai 2006)

*Mal ein wenig die Sonne geniessen....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (19. Mai 2006)

Hier mal nen Bild von der Tour am letzten Samstag. 

120km mit dem Singlespeed Tachyon. 

Ständig musste man auf die Schalter warten  







Wer Schaulust hat, hier gibts noch mehr Bilder. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12055


Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (19. Mai 2006)

yeah, rock'n roll, das ist das beste was dem tachyon passieren konnte!


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2006)

120 km mit dem ssp ??? 
r.e.s.p.e.k.t. ! mit den reifchen holperst du durch den forst ???


----------



## cyclery.de (20. Mai 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> 120 km mit dem ssp ???
> r.e.s.p.e.k.t. ! mit den reifchen holperst du durch den forst ???


120km egal auf welchen Rad: r.e.s.p.e.k.t.!


----------



## korat (21. Mai 2006)

cyclery.de schrieb:
			
		

> r.e.s.p.e.k.t.!



darf man das jetzt hier auch nicht mehr ausschreiben?     
bin ja sonst nur in foren unterwegs, wo man nicht beschnitten wird.

aber zum thema: was fährst du doch gleich für eine übersetzung am tachyon, die nach 120km noch nicht nervt? vor allem die geschalteten freunde nicht?


----------



## versus (21. Mai 2006)

d.o.c.h.  d.a.r.f.  m.a.n. !


----------



## Dease (21. Mai 2006)




----------



## versus (21. Mai 2006)

moin ! heute 2 std lockeres pedalieren mit gelegentlichen stopps zwecks ausrichtung der schlauchreifen am crosser. schon toll, solche schlauchreifen, und so wartungsarm...


----------



## GTdanni (21. Mai 2006)

Was habt ihr denn an den Schlauchreifen rumgefummelt? 
Ich bin eigentlich zufrieden (hab aber nur Straßenreifen, keine Cross) 

Zur Übersetzung. Ich fahre 38/18 und komme damit sehr gut zurecht, warten musste wenn dann nur Ich auf die Schaltungsfahrer  
Den inoffizielen Bergpreis konnte ich mir auch sichern. 
Nur bei Abfahrten muss man mit den dünnen Slicks und dem Brettharten Rad sehr aufpassen. (gerade wenn man wie ich seit 7 Jahren die STS Schaukel gewohnt ist)

Eigentlich bin ich die Tour auch nur mit dem SSP gefahren da ein Kumpel gezwungenerweise (sein MTB wurde gestohlen) mit dem SSP fahren musste und ich ihn so nicht allein fahren lassen wollte. 


Hier noch nen Bild von hinten. (das Rad in der mitte ist ein RM) 






Cu Danni


P.S. Hier noch das absolute Beweisbild. 
Ich bei der Reparatur am CD meines Vaters.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. Mai 2006)

der schlauchreifen war nicht richtig aufgeklebt und ist ständig gewandert...
vorsprung durch technik harharhar...


----------



## GTdanni (22. Mai 2006)

Na ok, da lag es aber nicht am Reifen sondern an der Verarbeitung. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Pharell (22. Mai 2006)

@GTdanni

Ich sehe, das dein Vater eine Bomber an der Front fährt.
Wann wurde die denn hergstellt, weisst du das zufälligerweise?

Danke dir


----------



## GTdanni (22. Mai 2006)

Wenn mich das nicht täuscht steht auf der Gabel (da sind doch diese Produktionsdatenkreise) 96 oder 97. 
Ich kann aber morgen mal nachschauen. 

Cu danni


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2006)

nee - am (fehlenden) kleber !
die teile fahren sich an dem crosser erstaunlich komfortabel !


----------



## GTdanni (22. Mai 2006)

Kleber muss schon sein. 

Beim RR kann man es unterwegs auch mal weglassen. 
Klebereste und der hohe Druck halten die Pelle auch so . 

Am Crosser hab ich aus Preisgründen aber erstmal Drahtreifen genommen. (na du weißt ja, das Diamant) Der Grip ist fantastisch. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (22. Mai 2006)

Pharell schrieb:
			
		

> @GTdanni
> 
> Ich sehe, das dein Vater eine Bomber an der Front fährt.
> Wann wurde die denn hergstellt, weisst du das zufälligerweise?
> ...



Von dem "Krümel"-Bremsaufnahme den man sieht, muss es eine in ab september '96 gefertigte Modelljahr '97 Bomber sein; sprich einer der ersten. Ab '98 waren die z2 alle BAM's mit IS2000-Aufnahme, ausser der z2 light die nur für Cantis gedacht war.


----------



## Pharell (22. Mai 2006)

Das war auch mein erster Gedanke da die Gabel meiner mehr als ähnlich sieht, muss eine 97er sein.

@GTDanni
Wurde die Gabel schonmal gewartet oder ähnliches?


----------



## GTdanni (23. Mai 2006)

Ich habe die Gabel vor 2 Jahren hier bei uns beim HÃ¤ndler gekauft. 

NatÃ¼rlich als gebrauchte (allerdings noch immer recht teuer 110â¬)

Sollte angeblich frisch vom Service gekommen sein. 

Leider Ã¶lte sie nach kurzer Zeit und die DÃ¤mpfung lÃ¤sst sich meiner Meinung nach nicht verstellen. 
Das RÃ¤dchen dreht sich zwar aber es Ã¤ndert sich nichts. 

Ich denke aber fÃ¼r das Rad meines Vaters reicht die Gabel erstmal. 
(ist Ã¼brigens ne 1 1/8 Gabel in einem 1 1/4 Steuerrohr) 

Cu Danni


----------



## -lupo- (24. Mai 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ölte sie nach kurzer Zeit und die Dämpfung lässt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht verstellen.
> Das Rädchen dreht sich zwar aber es ändert sich nichts.
> 
> Cu Danni



Ok, dann ist die Dämpfereinheit hinüber... In dem Fall könntest du dickflüssigeres Oel einfüllen falls es stört.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (24. Mai 2006)

ich würde sagen es wird eher zeit das sich dannis vater ein richtiges rad, zum beispiel ein GT kauft


----------



## SuperEva (28. Mai 2006)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Mini Zaskar.


----------



## jedinightmare (28. Mai 2006)

Ist das das was letzten Monat bei eBay USA war?


----------



## SuperEva (28. Mai 2006)

Hab's im März 2006 bei EBAY USA ersteigert, musste eine ganze Woche polieren...


----------



## jedinightmare (28. Mai 2006)

SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> Hab's im März 2006 bei EBAY USA ersteigert, musste eine ganze Woche polieren...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch - ich war zu langsam...  

Wollte es eigentlich für unsere Kurze auch ersteigern. Wenigstens ist es in gute Hände gekommen!!


----------



## GTruni (31. Mai 2006)

Noch 3° kälter und dann sind wir wieder hier: ...



NB: 
auch dies mach Spass, aber alles zu seiner Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (31. Mai 2006)

GTruni schrieb:
			
		

> Noch 3° kälter und dann sind wir wieder hier: ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nein, das ist nicht lustig, das ist überhaupt nicht lustig!!! wir haben Ende Mai, normalerweise sollte man schon den ersten Sonnenbrand auskuriert haben, aber nein, die Schneefallgrenze ist knapp unter 1000m, das ist nicht lustig, überhaupt nicht!


----------



## versus (31. Mai 2006)

das wetter nervt so deeeeermaaaaaaßen ! ! ! seit tagen 6 verkackte grad und nieselregen...


----------



## salzbrezel (31. Mai 2006)

Ich will mich ja nicht als Spielverderber outen... ich kann mich über das Wetter einfach nicht beschweren. Heute eine 50km Tour im totalen Matsch: HERRLICH!!!

Es gibt nichts schöneres als durch eine tiefe Pfütze zu fahren und den Dreck fliegen zu sehen  (nur meine Michelin Wildgripper sind dem Wetter nicht ganz gewachsen) . Das bisschen Regen macht auch (fast) garnichts. 
Nach der Tour hab ich mein Rad im See gewaschen und alles war wie vorher!

Und wenn man dann geduscht und sauber am Sofa sitzt fühlt man sich wie neugeboren. Also... seht das Wetter positiv, es hat auch gute Seiten!


Gruß..


----------



## jedinightmare (1. Juni 2006)

Lasst uns einen gemainsamen Sonnentanz machen. Vielleicht hilft´s.   Fährt irgendwer nach Spanien oder so?


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mich ja nicht als Spielverderber outen... ich kann mich über das Wetter einfach nicht beschweren. Heute eine 50km Tour im totalen Matsch: HERRLICH!!!
> 
> Es gibt nichts schöneres als durch eine tiefe Pfütze zu fahren und den Dreck fliegen zu sehen  (nur meine Michelin Wildgripper sind dem Wetter nicht ganz gewachsen) . Das bisschen Regen macht auch (fast) garnichts.
> Nach der Tour hab ich mein Rad im See gewaschen und alles war wie vorher!
> ...


spielverderber !


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Juni 2006)

Na, heute war es doch zu Abwechslung mal sonnig(zumindest bei uns).
Hab ich gleich zu einer 52 Km Runde nach Schnakenbek und zurück genutzt. Die Wege und Trails sind aber teilweise sehr aufgeweicht, da kam der Michelin auch an seine Grenzen( heisst ja auch XCR *Dry²*!!). Trotzdem: was gibt es schöneres als bei Sonnenschein zu biken?

Morgen ist erstmal putzen angesagt:
















Manni


----------



## versus (3. Juni 2006)

hi manni,

beim vorletzten bild wird aus meiner sicht klar: die hörnchen müssen weg !

ich war heute auch mal wieder mit dem xcr unterwegs. zum ersten mal mit der judy race, die eigentlich im avalanche moit 63mm verbaut war. ich habe eigentlich nur getauscht um das hardtail mit lockout auszuprobieren.
ABER die etwas längere judy race passt mit 80mm perfekt ans xcr. viel laufruhiger und trotzdem noch sehr agil. bergab geht das jetzt richtig rund  
ich denke das bleibt erst mal so !


----------



## oldman (4. Juni 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> hi manni,
> 
> beim vorletzten bild wird aus meiner sicht klar: die hörnchen müssen weg !
> 
> ...



ahhhh, jetzt faäält's mir wieder ein - ich muss den hinterbau noch verschicken, ahhh, asche über mein greises haupt....


----------



## versus (4. Juni 2006)

ja gelle ;-) 
mit der roten gabel sieht der blaue hinterbau noch unpassender aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (4. Juni 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> ja gelle ;-)
> mit der roten gabel sieht der blaue hinterbau noch unpassender aus.



das ist meine altersdemenz.... ich gelobe besserung (d.h. ich mache mir jetzt mal ne notiz)


----------



## korat (6. Juni 2006)

nach der konsequenten singlespeederei der letzten monate (und dem konsequenten mistwetter der letzten wochen) hab ich endlich mal wieder
mein richter 8.0 ins gröbere ausgeführt. (naja vom gröberen gibts kein bild...)
ich hatte schon fast vergessen, was für eine superagile trailsau ich da im stall habe! ui war das schön! bin gerade wieder richtig 
gts angucken macht großen spaß. aber gts fahren ist das eigentliche erlebnis.
doch wem sag ich das...


----------



## -w0lf- (7. Juni 2006)

Hier auch noch ein paar Impressionen von meinem GT im Einsatz auf einer netten Runde um Schloß Burg (Solingen):


----------



## versus (7. Juni 2006)

cooles rad - lässige fotos ! ! !
sind die nokons für den umwerfer ein bisschen lang ;-) ?


----------



## versus (7. Juni 2006)

@korat: kein helm - tststs...


----------



## -w0lf- (7. Juni 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> cooles rad - lässige fotos ! ! !
> sind die nokons für den umwerfer ein bisschen lang ;-) ?



Danke  
Hast natürlich Recht, da muss noch gekürzt werden! Und die goldenen Glieder vorne werden auch noch rausgenommen ... aber damit warte ich, bis meine Z2 BAM eintrifft. Die ist komplett poliert, hat 80mm und macht das Rad dann noch cooler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (7. Juni 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> @korat: kein helm - tststs...



wegen eines rückenleidens mußte ich mir das stürzen auf orthopädischen rat hin sowieso abgewöhnen.
aber mit blick auf den nachwuchs hast du natürlich vollkommen recht.
also: BITTE NICHT NACHMACHEN!!!


----------



## Mareskan (8. Juni 2006)

moin zusammen,
hier sind mal meine ersten Bilder meines Zaskar´s nach einem Geländeritt.


----------



## oldman (8. Juni 2006)

@mareskan

sehr schön, das nennt sich artgerechte Haltung


----------



## KaschmirKönig (8. Juni 2006)

ich nenne das materialschlacht


----------



## versus (8. Juni 2006)

gibs zu - sprühschlamm aus der dose ;-) ! ! !


----------



## Mareskan (9. Juni 2006)

Ich muss mal das Foto mit dem entsetzten Gesicht meiner Frau suchen als ich vorm Bad stand  Und das Zassi sieht im Gegensatz zu mir noch sauber aus 

Grüße


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Juni 2006)

Hi,
hier mal ein anderer GT Einsatz!
Bike Tour an der Lahn. 5 Tage (340 km) mit 17 Personen von 5 - 45 Jahren.
Mit Dabei: ein GT Avalanche und ein GT Outpost.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/259897/cat/500/ppuser/49688
MTB-News.de - Lahntour 2005


----------



## jedinightmare (10. Juni 2006)

Mareskan schrieb:
			
		

> moin zusammen,
> hier sind mal meine ersten Bilder meines Zaskar´s nach einem Geländeritt.





*Cool  *


----------



## salzbrezel (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo ihr!

Hier ein paar ganz hübsche Bilder von der letzten Harztour:
Bad Harzburg - Brocken - Wurmberg - nochmal Brocken
Insgesamt warens etwa 2000 Höhenmeter auf etwa 60km.

Mein Kumpel mit einem Zaskar Team `05 (das Transalp-Challenge-Trikot ist kein Scherz, mit diesem Radel!)






Ich mit einem meiner Zaskar Race `01





Und wir alle drei nochmal:





Gruß...


----------



## GTdanni (30. Juli 2006)

Klasse Bilder. 

Ich war bissher nur einmal mit meinem STS auf dem Brocken. 
Es hat mir aber so gut gefallen das ich sicher noch einige Male dort hoch schauen werde. (die Chance das es mit einem GT sein wird ist groß) 

Cu danni/ der nun nen Bild vom Brocken sucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (30. Juli 2006)

Hab eben nur dieses Bild gefunden. 

Aber alles wichtige ist zu sehen. 

Ich. 
Mein GT. 
Der Brocken. 







(kalt war es an diesem Tag dort) 

Cu Danni


----------



## SplashingKrusty (1. August 2006)

Hi!

Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind...

Mein Zaskar auf dem Col du Madelene:





Gruß, Philipp.


----------



## cleiende (2. August 2006)

Vattenfall Cyclassics 30.07.2006 - GT ZR 1.0
155km, 34,65km/h
Leider habe ich nur dieses Foto vor dem Start machen lassen, danach war ich 04:28 beschäftigt etwas von der kleinen Wampe abzuarbeiten....


----------



## KONI-DU (15. August 2006)

Am WE beim 24h Rennen.
Alles hat gehalten und nichts ist gerissen  

834b = Zaskar Bj. 97
834a = mein Ersatz Terramoto


----------



## kingmoe (16. August 2006)

Ich war im Juli u.a. in Bayern unterwegs und habe das i.Drive 3.0 immer mehr lieb gewonnen. Nur die hintere Bremse quietscht (Hayes mit 203mm) und muss noch bearbeitet werden. Ansonsten Fahrspaß pur in den Voralpen.
Und bergauf war es gar nicht so schlimm wie ich dachte  

Was meinen die  




Am Tegernsee:


----------



## KaschmirKönig (16. August 2006)

hach, so ein schickes fully für so günstiges geld, ich bin so neidisch :/

einziges manko: die trinkflasche, das gefällt mir nicht so


----------



## kingmoe (16. August 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> einziges manko: die trinkflasche, das gefällt mir nicht so



Das ist auch kagge, die saut schön ein und man kommt während der Fahrt nicht ran. Ich habe immer eine in der Trikot-Tasche und nehme die am Rahmen dann zum Umfüllen. Tut´s ganz gut.
Mit Camel-Bags konnte ich mich bisher noch nicht so richtig anfreunden... Kommt vielleicht irgendwann noch, wer weiß.


----------



## Manni1599 (22. August 2006)

Moin!
Am Wochenende war Harz angesagt:




zwei echte Brocken und ein Avalanche.....


----------



## versus (22. August 2006)

diese Brocken rocken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. August 2006)

"rund um Zierenberg" 2006, zum Glück hielt das Wetter aber der ergiebige Regen hatte die Strecke über Nacht in eine Schlammsuhle verwandelt. Zum Glück hatte ich abends noch einen Satz Michelin XLS aufgezogen


----------



## -lupo- (26. September 2006)

*Threadausgrab*

Ein paar Impressionen aus Italien und Slowenien wo ich mit dem Ruckus unterwegs war. 

Nach 1200 Höhenmeter:











"Mein" Dorf: 
















Hier im Bikepark in Kranjska Gora (SI):











Leider zwei Sekunden zu früh geschossen:






Fazit:

Ich werde wohl nie müde es zu wiederholen, aber das ist wohl das polyvalenteste Bike was ich je bewegen durfte! Dank der relativ weich eingestellten Federung und des i-Drives kommt man einen Berg besser hoch wenn der Untergrund so richtig schlecht ist  ! Und dann bergab... einfach die Bremsen auf und geniessen!


----------



## kingmoe (27. September 2006)

Rock ´n´ Roll!!!


----------



## versus (27. September 2006)

super fotos !
1200hm mit dem ruckus ? R.E.S.P.E.K.T. ! ! !


----------



## cyclery.de (27. September 2006)

Wo wir gerade bei Urlaubsfotos sind: Hier ein paar GT-Bilder vom Southern California Roadtrip.  

Nightride Downtown L.A.




Mein DHi und ich in Laguna Beach




Gemütlicher Auslauf nach Sturz auf dem Cold Springs Trail in Santa Barbara




Troy Lee Trails in Corona




Drop in Santa Barbara


----------



## versus (27. September 2006)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Nightride Downtown L.A.


boah ! 



cyclery.de schrieb:


> Gemütlicher Auslauf nach Sturz auf dem Cold Springs Trail in Santa Barbara


war der knieschoner am falschen knie montiert ?  



cyclery.de schrieb:


> Troy Lee Trails in Corona


natürlich mit entsprechendem beinkleid  



cyclery.de schrieb:


> Drop in Santa Barbara


ich bin gerade etwas blass geworden  
irgendwas habe ich diesen sommer in sachen urlaubsplanung falsch gemacht  

sehr coole fotos ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (27. September 2006)

versus schrieb:


> irgendwas habe ich diesen sommer in sachen urlaubsplanung falsch gemacht
> 
> sehr coole fotos ! ! !



das dhi nicht eingepackt...?  sehr coole fotos, richtig. auch wenn das bike echt winzig wirkt...


----------



## -lupo- (27. September 2006)

@All: danke!

@versus: Es klingt wirklich krass, aber es ist wirklich leicht zu machen. Ich hoffe dass ich mal an einem Treffen teilnehmen kann so kann jeder mal das Ruckus probieren.

@cyclery.de

Respekt!! Fetter drop bist du da gesprungen! Das bike sieht verdammt gut aus, ich glaube, ich mag die '05er Lackierung fast so gut wie meine  ! Was haben eigentlich die Amis gesagt dass ein Deutscher mit GT fährt?


----------



## Kint (27. September 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:


> @versus: Es klingt wirklich krass, aber es ist wirklich leicht zu machen.
> 
> 
> 
> Respekt!! Fetter drop bist du da gesprungen! Das bike sieht verdammt gut aus, ich glaube, ich mag die '05er Lackierung fast so gut wie meine  ! Was haben eigentlich die Amis gesagt dass ein Deutscher mit GT fährt?




^das würde mich auch mal interessieren. 
^^ das glaub ich nicht... bzw glaubs bei mir nicht...


----------



## cyclery.de (27. September 2006)

> Respekt!! Fetter drop bist du da gesprungen! Das bike sieht verdammt gut aus, ich glaube, ich mag die '05er Lackierung fast so gut wie meine  ! Was haben eigentlich die Amis gesagt dass ein Deutscher mit GT fährt?



Darüber, dass ich GT gefahren bin hat sich niemand gewundert. GT ist dort aber echt super viel populärer als hier in good old Germany. An allen Ecken konnte man dort schöne GTs bewundern. Auch wenn ich der einzige mit DHi war (Brian Lopes und Hans Rey rausgerechnet  ).


----------



## versus (27. September 2006)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass ich mal an einem Treffen teilnehmen kann so kann jeder mal das Ruckus probieren.


ja das hoffe ich auch, denn ich denke dieses jahr hätten die meisten hier richtig spass gehabt...


----------



## oliversen (28. September 2006)

@ cyclery.de

"Deine Worte schmuecken dich schoen wie deine Wunden - Beide schmecken sie nach Ehr..."

Spruch aus irgenteinem Shakespeare-Schinken den ich mir behalten konnte. Finde passt hervorragend.

Geile Bilder

Oliver


----------



## kingmoe (6. Oktober 2006)

Als Kontrast zu der geilen DH-/FR-Action oben mal mein altes Zassi und ich beim sswc 2004 in Berlin. Habe das Foto selbst eben zum ersten Mal im Nachbar-Forum gesehen...


----------



## versus (6. Oktober 2006)

sehr schönes foto ! v.a. ist der helm immer wieder eine augenweide ;-)


----------



## kingmoe (6. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> v.a. ist der helm immer wieder eine augenweide ;-)



  Den habe ich da nach dem Rennen angesoffen liegengelassen - und echt nicht mehr vermisst


----------



## oldman (7. Oktober 2006)

@kingmoe
sehr geschmackvolles Trikot, ein eben solches trage ich auch zu wichtigen Anlässen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2006)

oldman schrieb:


> @kingmoe
> sehr geschmackvolles Trikot, ein eben solches trage ich auch zu wichtigen Anlässen...


und zu den allerwichtigsten dann wieder aus, gell ?


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2006)

war heute auch noch in der abendsonne unterwegs. ist war mit dem roten


----------



## korat (7. Oktober 2006)

wunderschön, vor allem mit dem lenker in wagenfarbe!
achja, die reifen nicht zu vergessen


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2006)

danke! mir knirscht es dauernd zwischen den zähnen, da ich vor lautern grinsen den mund beim fahren nicht zu bekomme.


----------



## Kint (7. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> danke! mir knirscht es dauernd zwischen den zähnen, da ich vor lautern grinsen den mund beim fahren nicht zu bekomme.



wie kann man nur ein rotes bike fahrn...sehr schön...


----------



## -lupo- (7. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> danke! mir knirscht es dauernd zwischen den zähnen, da ich vor lautern grinsen den mund beim fahren nicht zu bekomme.



 Musste grinsen! Aber ich glaube es dir gern! Ich finde die rote Beete sehr gelungen was die farbliche Zusammensetzung angeht!


@Moe: 

 Ich finde es immer lustig, wenn ich mich irgendwo auf einem Bild wiedererkenne was von einer mir unbekannten Person geschossen wurde.


----------



## oldman (8. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> und zu den allerwichtigsten dann wieder aus, gell ?



aber ja doch, ich will das gute stück ja nicht mit worschtsalaatsoos zukleckern


----------



## versus (9. Oktober 2006)

f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k. ! ! !
3. ausfahrt mit dem kleinen roten: steinplatte + wurzel unter matsch auf einer schellllllen abfahrt = SCHLÜSSELBEINBRUCH ! ! !
und das am ersten tag des goldenen oktobers und eine woche vor dem geplanten marathon. so eine sch...


----------



## Kint (9. Oktober 2006)

gute besserung bleibt da nur zu sagen..... :hospital:

und @ lupo.: graues avalanche dabeigehabt ? 





gruß kint ( suchbildfan.... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. Oktober 2006)

danke! sag nicht, dass du auf dem bild wirklich jemanden erkennst (ausser moe und dem feuerwehrhauptmann im silberhelm vielleicht) ???
was für eine sehstärke hast du denn ?


----------



## Kint (9. Oktober 2006)

-2,25 links und -2,75 rechts, 70 % nur noch.... 

ich erkenne ein triple triangle das ist alles....und es ist schwarz / grau - > avalanche al....

wird ja wohl kaum mitm bonti dagewesen sein...


----------



## korat (11. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k. ! ! !



oje wie übel. so schön dein bike auch ist, nur angucken bringt es ja irgendwie auch nicht, gerade wenn man es neu hat. alles gute und halt durch!


----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2006)

danke! ...und eine macke am oberrohr (kratzer quer rüber) hat es auch noch abbekommen :-(


----------



## KONI-DU (11. Oktober 2006)

schnelle Genesung


----------



## GTdanni (11. Oktober 2006)

Von mir auch alles Gute. 

Als Ausrede für den Winterpokal gilt das aber nicht.... 



Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2006)

nee nee, der chirurg meinte heute bei der nachuntersuchung, dass ich - wenns normal läuft - in 4 wochen wieder auf dem rad (ggf. erstmal rennrad) sitzen kann. damit wäre die pause noch verkraftbar, allerdings ging mir der geplante (wasgau-) marathon durch die lappen und einige nächte schlaf...


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Oktober 2006)

@versus: Gute Besserung auch von mir, schade, das die andere Sache nicht geklappt hat.

So, jetzt aber mal ein paar Bilder:





Auf dem Staffelberg bei Lichtenfels in Oberfranken





Auf dem weg nach Vierzehnheiligen





Staffelberg mit GT ohne Manni

So denn,
Manni


----------



## KaschmirKönig (12. Oktober 2006)

Auf den Schneeberg hast dus wohl nicht mehr geschafft manni


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2006)

@manni:
danke und ich finds auch schade, denn ich hätte das teil gerne hier wiedergesehen ;-)
ich denke aber, dass du mit 16" vermutlich eh besser fährst.

schönes bike - ich mag die goldene psylo und scheibenbremsen fände ich auch noch eine dufte sache...


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Oktober 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:


> Auf den Schneeberg hast dus wohl nicht mehr geschafft manni



Nein, diesmal leider nicht, meine Freundin ist schon am vierten Tag krank geworden, ab da ging es nur noch eingeschränkt weiter. 

Bin aber öfters auf dem Staffelberg gewesen, habe wieder die drei ausgeschilderten Touren in Heiligenstadt gefahren und mich einmal mit einem Forumsmitglied (Wurscht) in Selbitz getroffen, dort haben wir eine superschöne Runde durch den Frankenwald mit Schneidberg und Döbraberg gedreht.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe ja in Hof studiert, da war ich auch ein paar mal oben auf dem Schneeberg, in deine Richtung hab ichs aber nie geschafft.


----------



## oldman (12. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k., f.u.c.k. ! ! !
> 3. ausfahrt mit dem kleinen roten: steinplatte + wurzel unter matsch auf einer schellllllen abfahrt = SCHLÜSSELBEINBRUCH ! ! !
> und das am ersten tag des goldenen oktobers und eine woche vor dem geplanten marathon. so eine sch...



gute und schnelle besserung!!!!!
ich drück die daumen
oldman


----------



## Kint (12. Oktober 2006)

mal was von mir....









wenns bike hier mal berge sehn soll musses ins parkhaus...


----------



## daniel77 (12. Oktober 2006)

Gegenwind/Rückenwind fühlen sich ja auch fast so an wie bergauf/bergab


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Oktober 2006)

Letzten Sonntag:
Braunlage - Wurmberg - Brocken - Wurmberg - Braunlage
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/zip/49688/Dsc01174.jpg
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/zip/49688/Dsc011751.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FK65 (14. Oktober 2006)

@ GT-Sassy

Ich seh nicht`s?

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Lousa (14. Oktober 2006)

FK65 schrieb:


> @ GT-Sassy
> 
> Ich seh nicht`s?
> 
> ...



yep, die Links funzen irgendwie nicht. Aber ein Klick auf Sassy's Fotoalbum bringt den gewünschten Einblick 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=49688


----------



## GTdanni (14. Oktober 2006)

Und der Kollege mit dem Freerider ist auch den Wurmberg rauf? 
Hut ab, da gehts ja schon ordentlich hoch. 

Ich hab leider dieses Jahr die Brockentour ausfallen lassen müssen (krank) 

Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt sollte es klappen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/302825
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/302824
und ja, er ist mit seinen 16,5 kg Ghost auch die Tour gefahren, ich hatte Probleme Bergab mitzuhalten.
Der Klopfer ist aber das uns ein Biker aus Süddeutschland mit seinen Santa Cruz Downhillbike bergauf richtig alt aussehnen hat. Das Santa Cruz hat ein Gewicht von 20 kg.
Wir wohnen woll in der falschen Gegend.


----------



## gnss (12. November 2006)




----------



## versus (12. November 2006)

ja ! so soll das aussehen - thumbs up !!!


----------



## gnss (12. November 2006)

Die Rückenansicht kommt später.


----------



## Manni1599 (12. November 2006)

versus schrieb:


> ja ! so soll das aussehen - thumbs up !!!



Das war die erste CTF fürs Avalanche, leider nur 38 KM (siehe Winterpokal-thread Team Nord) aber das war schon klasse heute. Ausser dem Bruch dieser schei$$ billig- Sattelstütze hatte ich keinerlei Probleme.

Zur Veränderten Ausstattung: RS Judy SL mit nagelneuem Wings-Kit, Reifen Ritchey Z-Max Pro in 2.1, Cane Creek S2 Steuersatz und morgen eine Syncros-Sattelstütze aus Altbeständen von Robert. Dessen Keller ist ein Traum.... 
Er sammelt zwar Rocky Mountain, aber Zubehör und Anbauteile hat er da, da wird einem das Herz schwach.

Grüsse
Manni


----------



## daniel77 (15. November 2006)

Noch mal was vom September:






Passo Piu, Lago di Garda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (18. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns ist es mit Winterpokal ja noch eine Weile hin. Denn jetzt ist die wirklich gute Zeit zum biken. Klare Luft, nicht mehr so hohe Luftfeuchte und Temperaturen knapp unter 30 Grad machen bestes Radwetter.

Die Bilder sind vom letzten Sonntag. Stone Deer Trail, Hsinchu County, im noerdlichen Teil Taiwan's. Der Trail zieht sich fast 50km ueber einen Bergruecken. Die etwa 1800hm werden mit etwa 25km feinstem Singletrail belohnt. 

Der Aufstieg gestaltet sich angenehm und fuer ca. 15km auf einer geteerten Stasse.
Bildchen vom Aufstieg:






Weiter wird's steinig:





Hier seht ihr Mike und sein Liteville, Stephen und sein C'dale, Steve mit seinem Santa Cruz, Friedemann und sein Genius, mich selbst und mein Baby. Neben mir Ceri und sein Regin.




Six guy's, four nationalities, one passion, yeah!!! Natuerlich hatten spaeter alle ihre Helme auf.
Das Bild ist uebrigens auf knapp 2000m ueber dem Meer entstanden.... Seht ihr die T-shirt's?

Aber keine Angst, bei uns geht's auch mal noch runter mit den Temperaturen.

oliversen


----------



## Manni1599 (18. November 2006)

oliversen schrieb:


> Six guy's, four nationalities, one passion, yeah!!! Sauber
> 
> 
> Das Bild ist uebrigens auf knapp 2000m ueber dem Meer entstanden.... Seht ihr die T-shirt's?
> ...



Da bin ich ja beruhigt! Ich finde, die Forumsmitglieder sollten über ein Verbot solcher gemein schönen Fotos zur Deutschen Schmuddelwetterzeit nachdenken. 

Ich werde mir morgen in Eutin (CTF) mal wieder eine Fangopackung holen. 

@oliversen: gibt es bei euch dort auch "richtigen" Winter?


----------



## oliversen (19. November 2006)

@manni1599
na ja, so richtig Winter mit Schnee und so wird es eigentlich nur in den hohen Regionen. Jedoch ist es von Januar bis Maerz regnerisch und unbestaendig und mit ca. 10 Grad auch recht frisch. Da die Haeuser keine Heizung haben ist das auch nicht wirklich angenehm. Meistens jedoch ist der Spuk nach acht Wochen wieder vorbei.

Also noch viel Spass beim Winter(Rollen)Spiel

oliversen


----------



## kingmoe (19. November 2006)

@oliversen: Du musst ein "GTeam Fernost" gründen!  
Geli bei euch, ich bin neidisch!

@Manni: Was wäre unser Team ohne dich!


----------



## Kint (22. November 2006)

sag mal pigpen (oliversen) wo haste denn das trikot her....und gibts das auch in akzeptablen größen ? 3xl oder so...


----------



## kingmoe (27. November 2006)

Da ich unser Winterpokal-Team bisher nur unzureichend unterstützen konnte, bin ich gestern mit ein paar Leuten durch die Harburger Berge (bei HH) geheizt. Mann, war ich im Eimer, so von null auf hundert ist keine gute Idee gewesen... fast 5 Stunden unterwegs, davon 3 Studen reine Fahrzeit, weil wir zwischen durch immer wieder Spaß daran hatten, zu hüpfen oder irgenwelchen anderen Quatsch mit der Kamera festzuhalten...Schön: Außer meinem i-Drive5 war noch ein 2006er i-Drive4 1.0 und ein altes aber solides aufgebautes Tempest am Start (mit XTR/XT).

Meins (mit neuem LRS ):




groß: http://static.flickr.com/100/307665334_badad4cb8e_b.jpg

i-Drive4:




groß: http://static.flickr.com/104/307665336_fbbc6e03a3_b.jpg

Alt aber bezahlt - und nicht tot zu kriegen!




groß: http://static.flickr.com/109/307665335_8b079d326b_b.jpg

Offener Mund beim Sprung - das ist Style!  




groß: http://static.flickr.com/105/307665337_b348140359_b.jpg

Nose Wheelie / Stoppie / Endo... Ich weiß nicht, wie man heute dazu sagt...




groß: http://static.flickr.com/119/307665338_4c9fd426a2_b.jpg

Fazit: Es hat riesig Spaß gemacht und ohne Fully hätte ich es nicht überlebt. So war es konditionell schon hart an der Grenze. Eine halbe Stunde mehr und ich hätte es nicht mehr zum Parkplatz (Sammelpunkt) geschafft. Ächz. Ich liebe diesen Sport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (27. November 2006)

hi kingmoe

 
Schaut ja gar nicht so kalt aus bei Euch!!!


----------



## Kint (27. November 2006)

neee. anner küste is kuschlig....


----------



## alf2 (28. November 2006)

Fein mal ein 06er idrive-4 zu sehen.

Gefällt mir! Schönes Rad!
Wie ist dein Freund damit zufrieden?


----------



## versus (28. November 2006)

@moe: schöne bilder! das grüne könnte man in sachen farbkonzept noch optimieren, aber sieht aus, als hätte es schon einiges erlebt. ich finde auch, dass das 06er mit etwas panade richtig lässig aussieht. deins natürlich auch! 
und das gesicht beim nosewheelie hätte mich noch interessiert ;-)


----------



## kingmoe (28. November 2006)

alf2 schrieb:


> Fein mal ein 06er idrive-4 zu sehen.
> Gefällt mir! Schönes Rad! Wie ist dein Freund damit zufrieden?



Der  ist total begeistert. Er hatte vorher ein Spezi-Fully und findet die Geo von GT wesentlich besser, für sich optimal. Er hat allerdings auf SRAM Schaltung und Juicy Discs umgerüstet. Das hatte allerdings keine funktionellen Grüne, die Ausstattung am GT 1.0 ist von Haus aus klasse!



versus schrieb:


> @moe: schöne bilder! das grüne könnte man in sachen farbkonzept noch optimieren, aber sieht aus, als hätte es schon einiges erlebt.



Ja, das ist wohl chon ordentlich und viele Jahre geritten worden. Da spielt nur die Funktion eine Rolle und die ist top. Sicher könnte die Gabel besser sein, aber sonst...



versus schrieb:


> ich finde auch, dass das 06er mit etwas panade richtig lässig aussieht. deins natürlich auch!



Je öfter ich die neue i-Drive-Generation sehe - erst recht "im Einsatz" - desto mehr bin ich sicher, genau das richtige Bike für mich gefunden zu haben. Und dass GT wieder auf einem guten Weg ist.  



versus schrieb:


> und das gesicht beim nosewheelie hätte mich noch interessiert ;-)



Da war bestimmt der Mund zu und die Augen angstgeweitet. Da wäre ich fast über den Lenker gegangen *grins*
Andere Perspektive: 




groß: http://static.flickr.com/113/308650020_df9805282c_b.jpg

Die Dosierung der 203er Scheibe ist aber genial, da kann man sich gut ans Limit rantasten. Hinten ist übrigens wieder eine 160er drauf, da die große nervig geklingelt hat. Jetzt ist Ruhe und für hinten reicht es mir doch.
Allerdings hatte ich vorher auch noch die konusgelagerten Shimano-Billignaben drauf, evtl. spielt das auch eine Rolle.


----------



## Kint (28. November 2006)

die gabel am grünen (tequesta?) ist die selbstgelackt ?


----------



## korat (28. November 2006)

ihr macht ja sachen.
sieht so aus, als macht ein fully doch irgendwie jede menge spaß...
man muß vollkommen modern sein, sagt rimbaud.
ok lust ist geweckt. ich hasse diesen sport


----------



## GTdanni (28. November 2006)

Die Stoppie Bilder sind wirklich Klasse, da will ich auch gleich wieder nen 5er kaufen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## kingmoe (29. November 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> die gabel am grünen (tequesta?) ist die selbstgelackt ?



Ja, da ist ein ganzes nächtliches Stillleben mit Mond etc. drauf.



korat schrieb:


> ihr macht ja sachen.
> sieht so aus, als macht ein fully doch irgendwie jede menge spaß...
> man muß vollkommen modern sein, sagt rimbaud.
> ok lust ist geweckt. ich hasse diesen sport



Entgegen meiner (unser) lange gehegten Einstellung liegt Rimbaud wohl doch richtig: Du brauchst ein Fully


----------



## Kint (29. November 2006)

is rimbaud.... und fährt er gt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (30. November 2006)

sagen wir mal, ein sehr guter freund. hat mit 19 jahren aufgehört (!) zu schreiben und ist seit 115 jahren tot.
aber wie ich ihn kenne, hätte er sich nach ausführlichen studien alles vorhandenen selber was zusammengebrutzelt (unter anderem hat er sich später bücher über metallurgie nach abessinien bestellt) und in gedenken an die gute zeit mit paul verlaine damals in paris absinthgrün lackiert.
ungefähr so:





vielleicht bau ich ihm zu ehren mal ein bike auf und nenne es "das trunkene schiff".




abfahrt

die vision ist sich in allen formen wiederbegegnet.
genug besessen. der städte lärm, am abend und bei sonnenschein und überhaupt.
genug erfahren. die aufenthalte des lebens. - o geräusche und visionen!
fort nun mit neuer leidenschaft und neuem lärm!


----------



## Kint (30. November 2006)

du bist wirklich nachtaktiv hem... ? 
ja. 
sach ich da zu freund rimbaud.... steh wenn schon dichtung mehr so auf neuzeitliches....


----------



## korat (30. November 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> steh wenn schon dichtung mehr so auf neuzeitliches....



ja dann zeig doch mal? ich persönlcih bewege mich gern durch sämtliche jahrhunderte. die hatten alle ihre großen leute.


----------



## versus (30. November 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> steh wenn schon dichtung mehr so auf neuzeitliches....



so was in der art ?


----------



## Kint (30. November 2006)

versus schrieb:


> so was in der art ?



oh mannnn


----------



## cyclery.de (11. Dezember 2006)

War gestern mal mein neues Radl testen in Berlin. 
Ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig zwar, aber das ist wohl normal bei einem neuen Bike. Lag vielleicht auch nur an der langen Pause...


----------



## versus (11. Dezember 2006)

respekt !
um was fürn radl handelt es sich denn da ?
und wer sind deine 6 kumpels  ?


----------



## cyclery.de (11. Dezember 2006)

versus schrieb:


> respekt !
> um was fürn radl handelt es sich denn da ?
> und wer sind deine 6 kumpels  ?



Das Rad ist mein neues DHi





Und die anderen sind meine 6 Zwillingsbrüder


----------



## insanerider (11. Dezember 2006)

Bike und Drop sehr sehenswert... solltet ihr den Absprung nicht auch nach vorn verstärken? So für die Dauerhaltbarkeit (sorry ich bin grad in Klugsch***stimmung)  

Trotzdem gutes Foto von Euch Allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (11. Dezember 2006)

insanerider schrieb:


> Bike und Drop sehr sehenswert... solltet ihr den Absprung nicht auch nach vorn verstärken? So für die Dauerhaltbarkeit (sorry ich bin grad in Klugsch***stimmung)



Also die letzten beiden Stämme sind schon ordentlich im Boden eingebuddelt. Und der Drop steht auch schon seit knapp 3 Jahren so und Stürze waren die auf Kostruktionsmängel zurückzuführen


----------



## kingmoe (11. Dezember 2006)

Ein Raumschiff!

Geil!


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Anbei Bilder von der CTF Kattenberg am 07.01.2007. Diesmal mit dem '05er Avalanche.



Mittendrin:




Im Februar gibt es wieder so einige CTF's dann gibt es auch wieder Schlammbilder....


----------



## GT-Hinterland (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
war heute mal mit meiner Freundin im Hinterländer Wald (bei Biedenkopf - Wallau) unterwegs. Sie wollte zwar nur Radweg fahren!!!! 
Aber ich konnte mit dem Argument siegen, das ein GT nicht auf den Radweg sonder in den Wald gehört!!!! Das es aber so verwüstet dort war hatte ich nicht gedacht! Mußten fast bei jedem Weg nach ein paar Kilometern umdrehen!  Hoffe die räumen bald hier mal auf! Aber die armen Jungs vom Forstamt haben denke ich genug zu tun!!!
Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## cleiende (18. Februar 2007)

Karneval 2007

Abfahrt Sonntagmorgen 09:11
Zur Feier des Tages war ich im Papageienkostüm unterwegs (GT BMX Trikot & Hose).

Auf den Rückweg haben wir in der Nähe vom Herzberg auch einen Fotografen gefunden





Das Zaskar ist auch meines, habe ich einem guten Freund geliehen. Bitte entschuldigt das Würfel-Rad, der Mann ist noch nicht bekehrt


----------



## versus (18. Februar 2007)

geiler dress christoph ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (19. Februar 2007)

Am WE waren beim Singlespeed-Race Rock im Park in HH 5 GTs am Start. Wer hätte gedacht, dass GT noch einmal in der heutigen Zeit bei einem Race die am stärksten vertretene Marke ist... 

Keine -Action-Shots (die reiche ich nach), aber trotzdem schön...

New School Zaskar, Richter 8.0, Timberline, Avalanche, Old School Zaskar









...und noch eins von der nächtlichen Heimfahrt in Schanzenpark... Zaskar 1991 und Richter 1993


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2007)

schöne bilder jungs! habe von manni schon von dem treffen gehört !
mehr fotos !


----------



## Kruko (25. Februar 2007)

Schlammschlacht durch das Weserbergland. Trotz Sch....-Wetter war es eine Super-Tour. Der Umbau auf Stöckli-Lager ist ein Wahnsinn. Der Hinterbau spricht viel sensibler an. Dank an alle, die diesen empfohlen haben 





Auch der Antrieb musste leiden





und vor allem der Fahrer  





Ist die saubere Seite


----------



## Manni1599 (4. März 2007)

Nach dem Nightride in Timmendorf:





Singlespeed macht süchtig!


----------



## kingmoe (4. März 2007)

"Sie waren nicht mehr die Jüngsten und sie wussten, sie würden nie zusammengehören. Sie eine grazile Schönheit aus Stahl, er das Alu-Rauhbein... Sie hatte alles, er nicht mal eine Schaltung."

Aber einen sexy Hintern haben beide  





Mannis Avalanche und mein Zassi.


----------



## tomasius (4. März 2007)

@kingmoe: 

wenigstens gehören sie beide in die GT Familie.  

Mein Zaskar muss  immer mit alten RM's, Yetis und Alpinestars vorlieb nehmen. Im Vergleich mit den anderen Klassikern finde ich den Hintern meines Zassis auch am Schönsten! Die anderen wohl auch. Wahrscheinlich fahren sie mir deshalb immer hinterher.  

Mein GT war heute auch im Einsatz (so wie jeden Sonntag), die Sonne zeigte sich und ich hatte, in Erwartung von Regen, mal wieder keine Kamera dabei. 
Aber ich werde hier demnächst auch mal endlich posten.

Wann sind eigentlich die silbernen Decals zu bewundern?  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kruko (4. März 2007)

Dreckig war meiner heute auch wieder  





Das ganze noch mal von hinten 





Aber es gibt ja Wasser  





Da kommt auch wieder der Glanz zum Vorschein


----------



## Kint (4. März 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @kingmoe:
> 
> wenigstens gehören sie beide in die GT Familie.



oh gott ein inzestuöses verhältnis. da schlage ich errötend die augen nieder....


----------



## Ketterechts (6. März 2007)

Nachtschicht hat doch so seine Vorteile .

Heute mal ne kleine Runde gedreht - mehr Power ist noch nicht in meinen wintermüden Beinen   - aber Spass hat´s auf jeden Fall gemacht - die Schlammschicht an Bike und Fahrer ist momentan ja unumgänglich - ich glaube genau deswegen macht es auch so Spass  - artgerechte Haltung ist einfach unerlässlich

Das Pantera fährt sich einfach großartig - entspannte Sitzposition ( ich krieg es einfach nicht übers Herz den Gabelschaft zu kürzen - man weiß ja nie in welches Bike die Gabel als nächstes verbaut wird ) , ideal um den alten Rücken wieder ans Biken zu gewöhnen -> meine Zassis bauen da schon etwas länger und wenn das Wetter hält wird das älteste die Woche auch noch ausgefahren


----------



## kingmoe (11. März 2007)

Ich habe heute eine schöne City-Tour gemacht und bin quer durch Hamburg gedüst. Ich war beeindruckt, wie bequem sich das kleine Bike zum Cruisen nutzen lässt, obwohl es eigentlich ja eher als quirliger Dreck-Wühler / Street-Bike aufgebaut ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (11. März 2007)

Heute mal das purple Zaskar ausgefahren - neu aufgebaut mit Maguras White Mouse und ner weißen Race Face - etwas dezenter als die neonfarbene Jonny T. , aber bremsen tut die auch wie Sau - hier der Beweiß  






[/url]


----------



## Kruko (11. März 2007)

Nette Bremsleistung   und nettes Bike


----------



## versus (11. März 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Heute mal das purple Zaskar ausgefahren - neu aufgebaut mit Maguras White Mouse und ner weißen Race Face - etwas dezenter als die neonfarbene Jonny T. , aber bremsen tut die auch wie Sau - hier der Beweiß



suuuper foto - sehr gelacht ! ! !

wenn das mal die strassenmeisterei sieht...


----------



## Davidbelize (11. März 2007)

schönes bild ketterechts.
hab mit meinen zassis ein ähnliches problem, der unterschied ist nur,dass sich der strassenbelag hinter meinem hinterrad aufpellt.


----------



## kingmoe (11. März 2007)

Geiles Foto!  
Großartig...


----------



## Effendi Sahib (12. März 2007)

Nur Mauern bremsen besser


----------



## Davidbelize (12. März 2007)

so habe am wochenende beim classik-treffen in berlin,die saison mit dem tequesta eröffnet.
die lackierung ist einfach g...   (vor allem bei sonnenschein) .
aber der rahmen geht halt mächtig  in die beine.im vergleich zu den bb-rahmen. 
ist halt kein fliegengewicht das teil.

ausserdem waren auch noch ein paar echt schöne perlen zu bewundern.
auch dank an erol unserem archiv.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (12. März 2007)

> auch dank an erol unserem archiv.



Danke Bruder!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (25. März 2007)

Hallo,

war Heute im Revier unterwegs, Richtung Bad Laasphe. Die Holzrücker haben echt mörder Spuren hinterlassen und es ist richtig schön matschig Schutzblech wäre nicht schlecht, aber die würde auch keinen Spaß machen  Leider liegen hier trotzdem noch viele Bäume um, aber die Jungs arbeiten fleißig 
Denke ich muß jetzt das GT mal putzen oder?  

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. März 2007)

feldschlösschen ???


----------



## GT-Hinterland (25. März 2007)

Ja Feldschlösschen, warum?


----------



## versus (25. März 2007)

weil erstens gerade eins vor mir steht ;-)
und zweitens guckst du ärmel:


----------



## GT-Hinterland (25. März 2007)

Cool, das habe ich auch 
Bin ein Fan von der Brauerei Feldschlösschen und Sammel alles von denen!!!!!


----------



## versus (25. März 2007)

top - habe auch noch die passende hose dazu!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (25. März 2007)

Sauber ich auch, habe auch das gelbe von Fila!!! Beneide Dich ja das Du vorhin ein Feldschlösschen drinken konntest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. März 2007)

da ich meine wochenenden meist in der schweiz verbringe, komme ich recht regelmässig in den genuss


----------



## korat (28. März 2007)

spezieller gruß an davidbelize:


----------



## versus (28. März 2007)

tolles foto - das richter ist einfach ein schönes !!!
und für marin habe ich auch eine schwäche...


----------



## BonelessChicken (6. April 2007)

Schön war's


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. April 2007)

Hier ein paar Bilder unserer harztour am Karfreitag.
Braunlage-Okertalsperre-Torfhaus-Brocken(1/2 hoch)-Radauwasserfall-Braunlage.
53km, 1350HM
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/355999/cat/500/ppuser/49688
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/356007/cat/500/ppuser/49688
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/356010/cat/500/ppuser/49688
    
Habe gestern noch einen GT Hartail Fahrer am Torfhaus gesehen, war das einer von euch?


----------



## kingmoe (7. April 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder unserer harztour am Karfreitag.
> Braunlage-Okertalsperre-Torfhaus-Brocken(1/2 hoch)-Radauwasserfall-Braunlage.
> 53km, 1350HM
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/355999/cat/500/ppuser/49688
> ...



Das Bild fehlte noch


----------



## cyclery.de (9. April 2007)

Zu Ostern wurde dann mal mein neues DHi in Willingen/Winterberg eingefahren.

Hier einige Bilder von mir:




























Von Rafa:








Von Alex:








Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## versus (10. April 2007)

mir wirds derzeit zwar ganz fad bei den drops, aber geile fotos ! ! !


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. April 2007)

Entlich mal die Kamera dabei gehabt.
Unsere "Hunde-Tour", zweimal die Woche so etwa 25km. Der Hund ist ein Husky Mischling. Ich mit den Tequesta, meine bessere Hälfte mit Ihren Outpost Trail.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/358653
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/358652


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. April 2007)

Gestern beim Marathon in Holzminden / Solling
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/359593
(Orangenes Trikot)
Es waren noch drei weitere GT´s am Start, ein Zaskar Le in Ball Burnish, ein grau gepulvertes Zaskar und ein grünes XCR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (16. April 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Gestern beim Marathon in Holzminden / Solling
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/359593
> (Orangenes Trikot)
> Es waren noch drei weitere GT´s am Start, ein Zaskar Le in Ball Burnish, ein grau gepulvertes Zaskar und ein grünes XCR.



Und ich habe das verpennt


----------



## Muckelchen (17. April 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Und ich habe das verpennt



Moin!

Fährt von euch jemand am Sonntag (22.04.´07) in Gilserberg den Kellerwald Marathon?
Ist ja auch bei euch in der "Nähe"
Werde auf jedenfall am Start stehen...

Gruß Muckelchen


----------



## Kruko (17. April 2007)

Bin leider arbeiten


----------



## daniel77 (17. April 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Fährt von euch jemand am Sonntag (22.04.´07) in Gilserberg den Kellerwald Marathon?
> Ist ja auch bei euch in der "Nähe"
> ...



ich werde mit meinem Zaskar an den Start gehen  
Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter..


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. April 2007)

Leider nicht, habe meiner Frau versprochen mit Ihr an einem Volkslauf teilzunehmen.
Aber viel Spaß dabei.
übrigens, Ende Mai ist ein MTB-Rennen in Dassel / Solling (20 oder 40 km)


----------



## aka (20. April 2007)

Hallo,

letzte Woche war meins (92er GT Timberline) im Einsatz in Münsingen, leider keine Close-Ups:







Gruss,

 Aka.


----------



## daniel77 (24. April 2007)

Kellerwald Bike Marathon letztes WE, bin mit meinem Zaskar 22.ter AK Herren auf der 40er Runde geworden.


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

schöne fotos männer  !

v. a. das timberline unter den ganzen high-tech-teilen !
aka, hast du damit den marathon hinter dich gebracht  ???



daniel77 schrieb:


> Kellerwald Bike Marathon letztes WE, bin mit meinem Zaskar 22.ter AK Herren auf der 40er Runde geworden.



auch hier: hut ab ! wenn das foto eigentlich eher so aussieht, als würdest du kurz nach der entstehung desselben stumpf auf dem kreuz aufschlagen


----------



## Kruko (24. April 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Kellerwald Bike Marathon letztes WE, bin mit meinem Zaskar 22.ter AK Herren auf der 40er Runde geworden.



Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch. Willst Du auch Zierenberg fahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (24. April 2007)

Ich werde Zierenberg auf jeden Fall fahren, leider fällt mein Saisonhöhepunkt der Bilstein Marathon in Großalmerode dieses Jahr aus, ich werde aber noch im Mai Waldhessen Pur Marathon in Ronshausen, Knüllwald Marathon in Homberg und evtl. Taunustrails in Eppstein und/oder Willingen fahren.
Leider habe ich beim Kellerwald Mara meine Duke XC gekillt  , also falls jemand noch eine RS Sid ab 2005, Manitou Skareb oder R7 (mit Lock out und Canti) oder eine vergleichbare leichte CC-Gabel rumliegen hat, bitte melden!!!

@versus: sieht schlimmer aus als es in Wirklichkeit war


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

wow! fettes programm...

ich wäre dieses jahr schon sehr froh wieder st. ingbert und/oder lemberg wieder fahren zu können...


----------



## Kruko (24. April 2007)

@ daniel77

mächtig viel vor 

Vielleicht könnten wir ja auch etwas ähnliches wie das Nord-Team auf die Beine stellen?? Falls Lust und vor allem Zeit vorhanden ist


----------



## salzbrezel (24. April 2007)

> Mai Waldhessen Pur Marathon in Ronshausen



Das wäre mal was, da war ich letztes Jahr schon als Zuschauer. Startest du bestimmt? Ich hätte schon Interesse dran!

Fährt jemand Altenau im Harz zufälligerwise mit? Ich hatte den eigentlich fest eingeplant.

Gruß...


----------



## daniel77 (24. April 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Startest du bestimmt?



Ist fest eingeplant  ; ist auch von Kassel aus nicht weit. Habe bisher nur gutes von dieser Veranstaltung gehört.  

Brauche halt nur eine neue Gabel, was würdet ihr nehmen Sid oder R7?


----------



## salzbrezel (24. April 2007)

Ich schua mal, ob ich mitfahre. Wenn ja melde ich mich nochmal bei der per PM.

Eigentlich würde ich keine davon nehmen sondern eine Reba.
Aber wenn du eine Empfehlung haben willst:
Wenns leicht sein soll nimm die SID (fährst ja mit V-Brakes und siehst nicht so schwer aus)
Wenns billig und steifer sein soll nimm die R7. Der Bormann hat auf seiner Homepage übrigens noch eine Skareb im Angebot. 

Der macht ja allgemein gute Angebote!

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (25. April 2007)

Moin!

Schön staubig war´s beim Kellerwaldmara, leider nicht so erfolgreich für mich.
Aber mein Ziel war das ich ins Ziel komme 

@Daniel 

Ich habe zwar nach einem Zaskar ausschau gehalten aber Dich nicht gesehn.

Ich wäre auch bei dem einen oder anderen Marathon noch bei, zb. Knüllwald eventuell Altenau.


----------



## aka (25. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> v. a. das timberline unter den ganzen high-tech-teilen !
> aka, hast du damit den marathon hinter dich gebracht  ???


Naja, Marathon ist so ne Sache, das Muensinger Rennen hat ca. um die 38 km.
Weshalb die drei Fragezeichen ... das Timberline hat, obwohl Ersatz fuer mein Voodoo mit Kurbeldefekt, gut funktioniert. Einzig das Gewicht und die ungewohnte 8 Fach Abstufung war etwas hinderlich. Auf dem CC Teil der Strecke wars ausserdem ein wenig unhandlich. Meine langsame Zeit lag nicht am Rad sondern klar an mir - die kurzen Distanzen liegen mir net so. 
Und auf einer holprigen Abfahrt war es schon recht spassig, mit einem ungefederten Rad die Ideallinie blockierenden Leute zu ueberholen 

Vom zweiten Bild die Steigung hoch gibts einen Film, der ist Mega Cool - mal sehen, ob ich das Ding hochgeladen bekomme.


----------



## versus (25. April 2007)

die drei ??? weil ICH mit einem ungefederten rad keinen marathon mehr fahren wollen würde und ich deshalb den hut ziehe wenn das jemand tut ;-)


----------



## aka (26. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> die drei ??? weil ICH mit einem ungefederten rad keinen marathon mehr fahren wollen würde ...


Wer spricht denn hier von ungefedert  
Ich hatte als Vorderreifen einen ollen Michelin XLS der mich vor drei Jahren mal tierisch genervt hat, weil seine Breite stark zugenommen hatte, bis er nicht mehr in meinen damaligen Rahmen gepasst hat. Ist vom Volumen her (nominal 2.0!) mittlerweile aehnlich wie ein Fat Albert.
Den habe ich reanimiert und mit 2.5 Bar hat der super gefedert, dabei dennoch leicht und geringer Rollwiderstand. 
Ich habe keine Bedenken mit dem Timberline die Marathons hier in der Gegend zu fahren, da diese zu 98% Schotter- Waldwege sind. Ausnahme ist Bad Wildbad.


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Mai 2007)

Moin!

Am Wochenende habe ich mich mit GT Hinterland zur Gründungsveranstaltung der MTB-Gruppe des DAV, Sektion Siegerland, in Fischelbach/Sohl (Sauerland) getroffen. Dort sind wir eine schöne Runde gefahren, 26 Km mit knapp 600 Hm standen am Ende auf der Uhr.




Links Sascha (GT Hinterland) rechts Manni

Super MTB Gegend, leider doch sehr stark von "Kyrill" verwüstet. Die Aufräumarbeiten werden wohl noch Jahre dauern...


----------



## versus (7. Mai 2007)

hmmm... feldschlösschen


----------



## GT-Hinterland (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich kann mich Manni nur anschließen 
Die Gründungsveranstaltung am letzten Samstag fand ich echt Super! Endlich tut sich was bei uns in Sachen biken!!! Fand es super das Mannie Zeit hatte dabei zusein "top" 
Freue mich schon auf das nächste mal wenn Manni wieder im Lande ist und mit uns biken kann.  
Vieleicht haben ja noch ein paar andere GT Biker bock mal hier zu biken!

versus: leider waren wir von der Feldschlösschen Brauerei zu weit weg! Sonst hätten wir bestimmt eins oder zwei zu uns genommen!!!!

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## GT-Hinterland (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
gibts für GTs auch ne Motorsägenhalterung?  
Hätte ich Heute gebraucht! Das ist hier ein graus als tragen, tragen tragen!  
Ist es bei Euch in den Wäldern auch so chaotisch?
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibts für GTs auch ne Motorsägenhalterung?
> Hätte ich Heute gebraucht! Das ist hier ein graus als tragen, tragen tragen!
> Ist es bei Euch in den Wäldern auch so chaotisch?
> ...



Hy,

leider ja. Kyrill zeigt immer noch seine Ausmaße. Und wenn kein Gehölz im Weg liegt, dann sind die Wege dermaßen durch die Waldfahrzeuge zerstört, dass es auch wenig Spaß macht. Singletrails kann man im Moment vergessen.  Das einzige, was sich problemlos fahren lässt, sind die Forstwege auf denen die Holzlaster die Stämme abtransportieren.


----------



## cleiende (21. Mai 2007)

Es begann so lieblich....





Und führte hoch hinauf





und auf feinen Trails hinab durch die Wälder





Allerdings sind diesse Hinterlassenschaften von "Kyrill"





auch mit so einem Arbeitsgerät





zum





Impressionen der viertägigen Harztour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. Mai 2007)




----------



## versus (21. Mai 2007)

habe zwar keine fotos von der tour, aber von danach beim noch etwas in der sonne liegen.
ein kleiner italienischen tifosi, den der GT virus wohl direkt infiziert hat und der gar nicht mehr von meinem zaskar ablassen konnte.
seine mutter musste ihn irgendwann wenig sanft zu sich holen was er gar nicht toll fand


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. Mai 2007)

Coole Pics! 

Jetzt träumt der kleine sicher Jahrelang davon das er auch irgendwann so ein rotes GT besitzen wird!


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2007)

ich habe die mutter auch gebeten ihm eins zu schenken, sobald er drauf passt ;-)


----------



## Backfisch (22. Mai 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Coole Pics!
> 
> Jetzt träumt der kleine sicher Jahrelang davon das er auch irgendwann so ein rotes GT besitzen wird!



Super Bilder!


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Mai 2007)

Gestern beim CC-Rennen in Buchholz in der Nordheide:



Während des Rennens:


   Muckelchen habe ich auch getroffen, mein GT war das einzige am Renntag. Ein Typ war im Team Scream-Shirt da, allerdings mit einem Bergwerk-Rad. Er ist ausgefallen mit technischem Defekt.......

Manni


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2007)

aahh, fritz walter wetter - hat mich gestern auch erwischt, die schuhe sind immer noch nicht trocken...

und das avalanche ohne psylo ;-)


----------



## GT-Hinterland (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Heute bin ich vor lauter Frust ab in den Wald und auf die Sackpfeife gefahren. War ein sch... Wetter  ! Aber auch sehr Geil !!! Nach der Tour war der Frust wie weggeblasen 
Hier noch ein paar Bilder mehr in meiner Gallerie.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## cleiende (8. Juni 2007)

Mal wieder in Action am letzten Wochenende.
Das Trikot entsprach auch meiner gefühlten Leistung (AK-abhängig...) : 45km, 1100hm, 2:12h





Lasst Ihr es auch mal ordentlich krachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. Juni 2007)

cooles foto ! und respektable zeit !!!
ich habe gestern den uetliberg in zürich mit dem neu zusammengebauten roten 18" zaskar erklommen, allerdings gibts keine fotos, da ich allein unterwegs war...


----------



## Kruko (9. Juni 2007)

Respekt Cleiende 

Hin und wieder fühle ich mich auch als Weltmeister 

Im Urlaub hatte ich auch einmal dieses Gefühl und musste das Trikot einfach überstreifen 





War eine 43 km Tour mit viel Gegenwind und einem 33'er Schnitt


----------



## oliversen (18. Juni 2007)

In Taiwan hatten wir vergangenes Wochenende auch mal schlechtes Wetter. Spass machts trotzdem.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## DieÖligeKette (18. Juni 2007)

Fahrrad zerlegen / Rahmen sofort zu mir schicken


----------



## daniel77 (18. Juni 2007)

Gestern beim 8.Knüllwald Marathon

9.AK 1St. 57min. 40km

Wegen dem schei++ Conti Speed King das Treppchen verpaßt  
Lag auf der letzten Abfahrt an 4. Stelle der dritte direkt vor mir, den wollte ich mir auf den 1,5 km Asphalt vor dem Ziel noch aus dem Windschatten raus krallen, noch einen Kumpel direkt vor mir als Windschatten D-Zug  ; und dann Hinterreifen 1km vor dem Ziel platt........:kotz: 
Ab jetzt nur noch Michelin.


----------



## Pharell (18. Juni 2007)

@ Oli..n
Hast du ne Spinne aufm Helm? Das sieht verdächtig danach aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (18. Juni 2007)

Sorry Oeligekette, das Fahrrad bleibt wo es ist und wie es ist  ....
.... selber kaufen macht Spass.

und Pharell, hast recht, ist ne Spinne. Sie heisst Thekla und begleitet mich schon seit Jahren.

oliversen


----------



## Kruko (18. Juni 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Sorry Oeligekette, das Fahrrad bleibt wo es ist und wie es ist  ....
> .... selber kaufen macht Spass.



und das suchen noch viel mehr. 

Ansonsten wäre es auch zu einfach bzw. niemand will so etwas haben. Begierde  ensteht durch Exklusivität

Ich wünsch der Oeligenkette aber viel Erfolg bei der Suche. Es lohnt sich am Ball zu bleiben


----------



## DieÖligeKette (18. Juni 2007)

Keine Sorge, vor mir bleibt niemand verschont


----------



## cleiende (18. Juni 2007)

Geil, das mit der Spinne finde ich gut. Sticht meine "Dreckfresser" von Playmobil locker aus.


----------



## Kruko (28. Juni 2007)

Rückreise aus dem Urlaub. Pausen mussten für unseren Vierbeiner gemacht werden 

War ein Blickfang auf jedem Rastplatz 





So schnell waren die Renner noch nie


----------



## kingmoe (29. Juni 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> So schnell waren die Renner noch nie




Und das Rückwärts


----------



## GTdanni (29. Juni 2007)

Mist, ich bin dieses Jahr mit nur 3 Rädern in den Urlaub gefahren. (letztes Jahr 5) 

Auf dem Dach waren das GT Rage, das GT Jetstream und ein Mifa Klapprad. 
Hab leider keine Bilder gemacht. 

Schneller als 120 bin ich aber mit der Fuhre nicht gefahren, der Verbrauch ist da schon hoch genug. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Juni 2007)

Mit ner kleinen Verspätung:
GT Tachyon beim Triathlon in Peine
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/388224


----------



## kletteraffe (1. Juli 2007)

Hi,

man kann das GT_Enblem am Sitzrohr erahnen  bin sauzufrieden mit meim Radl


----------



## versus (1. Juli 2007)

lässiges foto !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (1. Juli 2007)

So ich will auch mal wieder Bilder von mir und einem GT zeigen. 
Leider gibts kaum Fahrbilder, aber ich denke die Landschaft ist auch nicht schlecht. 

War eine Tour gestern in unserer Gegend (Bilder sind Bestandteil der Bewerbung zum GT Treffen "5-Ostland"  



















War eine sehr schöne Tour (114km) und das Zaskar läuft Berg an auch 1A, allerdings über Felder und Wiesen und bergab ist natürlich ein Rad mit Federung besser, man wird ja auch nicht jünger. 
Ich hoffe mein neues Fully lässt nicht so lange auf sich warten. 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mein neues Fully lässt nicht so lange auf sich warten.



hast du dich entschieden? was wirds denn nun ?


----------



## tomasius (2. Juli 2007)

Auch wir möchten hier nun endlich mal pos(t)en!  
















Gruß, Tom


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2007)

wow! sehr coole fotos! endlich mal jemand, der mit ps umzugehen weiss


----------



## Kruko (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Tom,

schöne Bilder 

Die Bilder würden sich auch sehr gut in einem Katalog machen


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. Juli 2007)

Sieht eher nach gecrossten Diafilmen aus


----------



## tomasius (2. Juli 2007)

> Die Bilder würden sich auch sehr gut in einem Katalog machen



... in Natura waren wir einfach zu blass.  



> Sieht eher nach gecrossten Diafilmen aus



... Stimmt, das habe ich lange nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Juli 2007)

egal wie die getunt sind.....sehr schöne bilder


----------



## salzbrezel (2. Juli 2007)

Bilder von mir bei den Deutschen Hochschulmeisterschaften:

1. Tag Cross-Campus Rennen (bedeutet ein technisch anspruchsvoller Rundkurs über den Campus)


Bei der Qualifikationsrunde (Platz 15, wer die Treppe anschaut sieht, wie steil es war):





Hier ich als Führender (Nr. 16 hat mich aber noch bekommen, ich bin leider später im Viertelfinale ganz knapp ausgeschieden):







2. Tag Cross-Country Rennen (im Rahmen der Cross-Country Hessenmeisterschaften in Biebertal)

War eine sehr anstrengende und schwierige Strecke, bin zufriedener 20. geworden.
An der Kettenlinie kann man erkennen, dass ich mir wohl beim Transport das Schaltauge verbogen habe, hinten gingen nur die oberen drei und das unterste Blatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. Juli 2007)

wenn ich mir dich mal im profil so ansehen, dann ist mir schon klar warum ich lieber nie an hochschulmeisterschaften teilgenommen habe


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. Juli 2007)

Wegen der Aerodynamischen Nase,
oder wegen dem fehlenden Bauchumfang?


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2007)

wegen des zu vermutenden körperfettwerts...


----------



## tomasius (2. Juli 2007)

Schöne Bilder, aber ich hatte zu Uni-Zeiten gar keine Zeit für irgendwelche Meisterschaften.  
Stattdessen habe ich konsequent meinen Bauchumfang trainiert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und das Abtrainieren habe ich mittlerweile fast aufegeben.


----------



## salzbrezel (2. Juli 2007)

> wegen des zu vermutenden körperfettwerts...



Mmmh, vermutlich 1%  
Ich kann da echt nichts gegen machen, glaubt mir. Wenn andere Leute so essen würden wie ich, könnten sie nur noch rollen.

Die Zeit dafür habe ich als Diplomand auch nicht, ich habe mir extra frei genommen. Die Meisterschaft an sich ist es aber auch echt wert, man hat immer viel Spaß und die Partys sind klasse. Haben bis 4 Uhr morgens Bier vernichtet, dann in der Sporthalle gepennt und mittags gleichs wieder aufs Rad.

Man muss aber auch sagen, dass das Feld dieses Jahr sehr stark war. Gegen diese Sportstudenten hat man keine Chance... und auch nicht gegen Leute aus Fächern, die Freizeit bieten


----------



## kingmoe (2. Juli 2007)

Mensch, geile Fotos Jungs!!!

@Danni: Hast du abgenommen?! Nicht, dass du vorher dick warst, aber ich abe den Eindruck, du sähest noch fitter aus.



salzbrezel schrieb:


> Mmmh, vermutlich 1%
> Ich kann da echt nichts gegen machen, glaubt mir. Wenn andere Leute so essen würden wie ich, könnten sie nur noch rollen.



Das war mal bei vielen Menschen so, bei mir auch. Und auf einmal geht es ganz schnell mit der Plauze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (3. Juli 2007)

Ob ich fitter bin mag ich nicht beurteilen, auf jeden Fall bin ich von 78kg auf 73/74Kg runter (183cm) 
Der Bauchbereich könnte zwar etwas straffer sein aber dafür schmeckt das Bier dann doch zu gut und mit 34 muss man sich langsam daran gewöhnen nicht mehr so jung auszusehen wie mit 18.

Meine Fullysuche ist nun an dem Punkt angelangt wo mein Händler versucht mir nen Vorschlag zu machen (er nimmt ein kompl. Rad und baut Teile ab) das zieht sich nun etwas hin und ich weiß auch noch garnicht womit ich es bezahlen soll  
apropos Fully [email protected] warum hast du dein Spezi noch nicht veräußert? Das Angebot ist doch gut (ich hab selber schon überlegt) 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (3. Juli 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> @Versus warum hast du dein Spezi noch nicht veräußert? Das Angebot ist doch gut (ich hab selber schon überlegt)
> 
> Cu Danni



es gab schon ca. 10 interessenten, die seltsamerweise anfangs sehr interessiert waren und sich dann nicht mehr gemeldet haben  

es gab tatsächlich auch ein paar spassvögel, die mir 400 inkl. versand geboten haben.

mir tut es auch echt leid das teil zu verkaufen, da es ein unzerstörbarer rahmen mit guten fahreigenschaften ist und auch noch gut aussieht (meine meinung). es muss rein aus platzgründen weg und wird deshalb auch nicht verschenkt.

DIR würde ich es mit freuden verkaufen ! ! ! wenn also dein händler nicht aus dem quark kommt melde dich bei mir


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2007)

einmal eher eine der fahrer im einsatz:




und einmal wieder eher nicht direkt im einsatz, sondern in der verschnaufpause:


----------



## oliversen (12. Juli 2007)

eieiei...Ne saftige gruene Wiese im Hintergrund.... Deutschland ist schon geil (oder war's die Schweiz?)

oliversen


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2007)

die schöne schweiz wars !

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albispass


----------



## oliversen (23. Juli 2007)

Also zugegebnermassen, die Schweizer Alpen sind erste Sahne. Und auch die Deutschen Mittelgebirge sind fuers Biken wie geschaffen.

Manchmal tut es mir etwas leid, dass ich diese Dinge nicht so oft zu sehen bekomme und wahr nehmen kann.
Also haben Friedemann und ich uns entschlossen ein kontrast Programm hier auf der Insel aus zu kundschaften. Und ich glaube es ist uns gelungen. 

Seht selbst:

Neng Gao West Line, Nantou County, Central Taiwan





Mit riesigen Schieferabgaengen





My little boy





Gipfelzauber, 2860m (T-Shirt Wetter)





Abfahrt





Schlusspunkt





oliversen


----------



## Kruko (23. Juli 2007)

@ oli

mehr davon!!!!! Die Landschaft ist ja der Wahnsinn


----------



## tomasius (23. Juli 2007)

Sehr schöne Fotos!



> Also haben Friedemann und ich uns entschlossen ein kontrast Programm hier auf der Insel aus zu kundschaften.



So ein Kontrastprogramm hätte ich auch gerne. Bei uns gibt es derzeit nur Mais- und Rapsfelder. Von Mountainbiking kann manchmal gar nicht mehr die Rede sein.


----------



## bofh (29. Juli 2007)

Probefahrt mit viel zu weich eingestellter Gabel auf dem alten Stahlwerksgelände in Duisburg:






E.


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Juli 2007)

Sonntag bei der Klassiker-Ausfahrt in den Harburger Bergen:
Mein 1992er Avalanche





Und heute mit dem Zaskar im Sachsenwald:









...sind leider nur Handy-Fotos, bessere folgen irgendwann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (31. Juli 2007)

Fährt sich gut, was?


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Juli 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Fährt sich gut, was?



 Ja, macht wirklich Spaß. Geb ich nie wieder her.


----------



## Kruko (1. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, macht wirklich Spaß. Geb ich nie wieder her.



Ein Vernünftiger Ein Zaskar verkauft man auch nicht. Es sei denn man bekommt ein Neues dafür


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. August 2007)

Mein Marin fahre ich jetzt solange bis ich ein Lightning bekomme!


----------



## Kruko (1. August 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Mein Marin fahre ich jetzt solange bis ich ein Lightning bekomme!



Na dann viel Glück!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290144351730

Verschickt auch außerhalb UK


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. August 2007)

Vieleicht nach dem Urlaub, momentan ist eher Ebbe 

Aber danke!


----------



## SpeedyR (2. August 2007)

N guter Kumpel ,der Basti (Cyclery.de) beschäftigt die Federung...etwas...






Aus FREUDE am Fahren.Gt Pur.






Ps:Handschuhe sind etwas für Weicheier.Da 'Masta "machts" immer ohne  

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Manni1599 (6. August 2007)

Was passiert, wenn 01 to und zu schmale Reifen auf dem Goetheweg (Harz aufeinandertreffen:





Ist tatsächlich kein gestelltes Foto, war eine echte Überraschung.... 

PS, das Zaskar fährt fantastisch!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (6. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> PS, das Zaskar fährt fantastisch!



Na was hast du denn gedacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (6. August 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Na was hast du denn gedacht!



Und es soll Leute geben, die so etwas verkaufen 

Aber zum Glück für Manni


----------



## DieÖligeKette (6. August 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach fährt sich das Marin wesentlich besser/bequemer.
Ich würde es wieder so machen!

Na und wer weiss, vieleicht gibts ja bald ein Lightning 

Mich freut es das dass Zaskar einen Besitzer gefunden hat der viel Spass damit hat!


----------



## mountymaus (6. August 2007)

Kilometer 40 und noch mindestens 20 km vor mir.

Uff





Hat aber riesigen Spaß gemacht.

Und das war der Lohn für die Plagerei


----------



## versus (6. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn 01 to und zu schmale Reifen auf dem Goetheweg (Harz aufeinandertreffen:



  und du bist nicht über den lenker gegangen ??? respekt!


----------



## salzbrezel (6. August 2007)

> Was passiert, wenn 01 to und zu schmale Reifen auf dem Goetheweg (Harz aufeinandertreffen:



Hehe, selber Schuld! Radfahren ist auf dem Weg doch verboten!
Ich bekomme es meist 5-6 Mal gesagt, wenn ich den Weg fahre


----------



## Manni1599 (7. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> und du bist nicht über den lenker gegangen ??? respekt!



Nein, ging grade so gut! (Die Heizer-Fraktion wird sagen, zu langsam!)



salzbrezel schrieb:


> Hehe, selber Schuld! Radfahren ist auf dem Weg doch verboten!
> Ich bekomme es meist 5-6 Mal gesagt, wenn ich den Weg fahre



Ich bin immer ganz nett und freundlich, hatte da noch keine Probleme. (Die denken vermutlich, das arme dicke Kind, quält sich mit dem Fahrrad so ab....)

Am schönsten ist es allerdings bei nicht so gutem Wetter oder am Abend. Freitag bin ich um 18.30 Uhr in Oderbrück gestartet und dann den Goetheweg hochgefahren, um 20.00 Uhr war ich zurück, unterwegs nicht eine Menschenseele getroffen, einfach herrlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (7. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> unterwegs nicht eine Menschenseele getroffen, einfach herrlich!



Und das liebe ich an diesem Sport. Man kann mit Gleichgesinnten herrlich abschalten.

Trotzdem auch von mir meinen Respekt für den Nicht-Sturz. Gehört schon etwas zu. nicht über den Lenker zu gehen


----------



## -lupo- (10. August 2007)

Hallo;

Bin gestern Abend von Les Gets/Avoriaz/Morzine nach Hause gekommen, bin mit einem Freund ein wenig Freeriden gewesen. Leider war das Wetter nicht das Allerbeste, aber Spass hat es trotzdem gemacht! Bin leider immer noch dabei, die Ausrüstung zu waschen...  Würde am Liebsten gleich wieder hinfahren! Leider keine Action-Shots, nur Handybilder. Wollte es nicht riskieren, einen Photoapparat mitzubringen und den dann kaputtzumachen bei einem Sturz.

Matsch? Wo denn?






Umwerfer? Wo denn???






Panzer nr. 1:






Panzer nr. 2:






Die Ankunft der Worldcup DH-Strecke in Les Gets:






Yours truly:


----------



## versus (10. August 2007)

sieht nach ner menge spass aus


----------



## GT-Hinterland (19. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich könnte echt :kotz: !!!
Heute endlich nach langer, langer Zeit nach Umbau und Rückenleiden wieder mit dem Avalnche eine schöne Tour gestartet und nach 15 Kilometer reißt mit die neue LX Kette!!!! Echt super!!! Mal schauen was der freundiche Händler dazu sagt 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## versus (20. August 2007)

hier mal ein paar bilder aus dem frankreich-urlaub:

in den gorges de la nesque - eine traumtour!




im windschatten des turmsockels auf dem mont ventoux:




im tourlourenc-tal:




man erkennt den tt-rahmen sogar im schatten:




wartung am tollsten montageständer der welt:


----------



## Kruko (20. August 2007)

Da hatte jemand wirklich seinen Spaß. 

Vielleicht sollte ich meinen nächsten Urlaub doch einmal für Frankreich planen. Sehr schöne Fotos, mehr davon


----------



## daniel77 (20. August 2007)

Marathon "rund um Zierenberg" mit meinem Zaskar und neuer Gabel am letzten WE:


----------



## versus (20. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da hatte jemand wirklich seinen Spaß.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich meinen nächsten Urlaub doch einmal für Frankreich planen. Sehr schöne Fotos, mehr davon



das kannst du laut sagen  !


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn 01 to und zu schmale Reifen auf dem Goetheweg (Harz aufeinandertreffen:



Mensch Manni, sind Frontspoiler beim Biken nich seit Jahren verboten? ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (20. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mensch Manni, sind Frontspoiler beim Biken nich seit Jahren verboten? ;-)



War ein Sportunfall, Medizinball verschluckt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (1. September 2007)

Aus der Probefahrt ist ne kleine Tour geworden. 14 km und 1:05 Stunden im Wald Kreuz und Quer. Mit dabei ein Tequesta, ein Arrowhead und ein Ideal.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/410574/cat/500/ppuser/49688
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/410577
 h//fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/410578/cat/500/ppuser/49688
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/410580
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/410586/cat/500/ppuser/49688
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/410587/cat/500/ppuser/49688


----------



## versus (19. September 2007)

mal wieder nur standbilder, aber immerhin. 
mein neues revier - der ütliberg hoch über dem zürisee:










das xcr hat eine stabilere gabel (danke manni !!!) bekommen, da es den ütliberg hinab einen recht strammen trail gibt und die leichten laufräder, da es hinauf nicht weniger stramm ist ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (19. September 2007)

So, dann auch hier ein paar Bilder:
Auf dem Staffelberg




Die Feldwege Richtung Lahm waren ganz schön matschig...








Ab Freitag gibt es wohl noch schönere Fotos....


----------



## Kruko (20. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> das xcr hat eine stabilere gabel (danke manni !!!) bekommen



Das mit der stabileren Gabel kann ich verstehen, aber zum erstenmal gefällt mir etwas an einem Rad von Dir nicht . 

Die goldene Psylo passt überhaupt nicht zum Erscheinungsbild des XCR


----------



## aka (20. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ...
> mein neues revier - der ütliberg hoch über dem zürisee:



Off Topic: das Hotel da oben ist uebrigens echt empfehlenswert. Fruehstueck auf der Terasse mit Blick auf die Alpen war geil. Mein Gott was habe ich mein Bike da vermisst.


----------



## versus (20. September 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Off Topic: das Hotel da oben ist



uto kulm ? da hast du recht ! 

@gt-heini: ich kann dir da nicht so vollständig widersprechen, aber der unterschied zur skareb ist erstaunlich. bei mir wechselt es extrem, ob ich es nun cool finde, oder so wie du  .

ausserdem hatte die gabel eigentlich fürs rasta-zaskar von manni erstanden, aber beim zaskar ist das steuerrohr etwas kürzer (schaftlänge 17,5cm) und es verträgt die grössere bauhöhe der psylo auch nicht so gut.

gerne mehr kommentare zur goldenen gabel !!! 

 oder :kotz: ? ? ?


----------



## oliversen (20. September 2007)

Ich hatte hier eine goldene Psylo auch vor kurzem in der Hand. Meine Idee war die Verwendung an einem BB Hardtail. Ich denke mit ein paar anderen goldenen Applikationen und ein bisschen Schwarz wuerde sich ein recht stimmiges Gesamtbild ergeben. 

Bei deinem Rad vermisse ich das ein bisschen. Sicher hast du die Funktion dem Revier angepasst und so sollte es zunaechst einmal sein. Allerdings ist die Schoenheit, wie du das Bike im Fotowettbewerb praesentiert hast, leider weg. Wenn die Psylo dauerhaft dran bleiben sollte, koenntest du vielleicht einen zweiten Hinterbau im gleichen Gold beschichten lassen (den originalen wuerde ich so belassen). Dazu ein goldenener Flaschehalter, vielleicht hier und da eine golden eloxierte Schraube und schon sieht es etwas ausgewogener aus.

Hoffe es klappt soweit gut in der Schweiz

oliversen


----------



## oldman (20. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> mal wieder nur standbilder, aber immerhin.
> mein neues revier - der ütliberg hoch über dem zürisee:



hey hey hey ich bin der goldene reiter....


----------



## versus (20. September 2007)

@oli: stimmt schon ! ich könnte ggf. an ein xcr 1000 in bb kommen und daran würde sie sich viel besser machen.

@nicolai: issjarechtherrje !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (23. September 2007)

hab hier auch noch ein GT in Gebrauch...






weitere Detailfotos hier...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297627

(auf Seite 4)


----------



## kingmoe (23. September 2007)

@zingel: Ich freue mich immer wieder über verchromte Achtziger-Bikes, sehr geil!


----------



## bofh (27. September 2007)

Ein Zaskar bei den 24h von Duisburg...

E.


----------



## kingmoe (27. September 2007)

Abends nochmal mit dem Rad durch die City (leider ins Büro  ).
Aber schön war´s, noch mal auf das Rad zu kommen.  

Strahlenkanone:






Lightshow:






Schattenspiele:


----------



## Stemmel (28. September 2007)

schöne Bilder!   

Daggi


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. Oktober 2007)

*Hallo,
Gestern war ich mit den Jungs vom DAV Siegerland rund um Hesselbach unterwegs. Mensch war das schlammig!  * 










*Stefan & Ich*










*Stefan und Johannes beim kämpfen!!!*





*Hier wars noch Sauber 

Morgen gibts die nächste Tour, mal schauen wie es dann im Wald aussieht 
Gruß
Sascha​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (2. Oktober 2007)

Da fahre ich schon fast neun Jahre nach Hesselbach  und weiß gar nicht, wo da so ein See ist... Na, Manni mal fragen. 

Daggi


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Da fahre ich schon fast neun Jahre nach Hesselbach  und weiß gar nicht, wo da so ein See ist... Na, Manni mal fragen.
> 
> Daggi



Daggi, der ist in Klein Gladenbach im Steinbruch


----------



## kingmoe (3. Oktober 2007)

Gestern Abend im Hafen:











groß: http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1476409498&size=l


----------



## GT-Oldschool (3. Oktober 2007)

Wie auf dem Forumstreffen verlangt,
hier mal 2 Bilder von der BMX-DM am letzten Wochenende


----------



## oldman (4. Oktober 2007)

moin,

gruesse aus dem teilweise recht durchnaessten boehmerwald. wie beim treffen erwaehnt, ziehe ich derzeit meine kleine im chariot durch die gegend wo die schoene moldau entspringt. 
wir schrauben fleissig hm auf den tacho, gestern war der polednik dran. das oben erwaehnte semi-schlanke maedel liegt im chariot und ratzt....

unseren gt's geht es gut, das neue xizang vertraegt sich mit dem zaskar....


----------



## alf2 (4. Oktober 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> ziehe ich derzeit meine kleine im chariot durch die gegend wo die schoene moldau entspringt.



Vielleicht sollten wir einen Chariot an GT-bike starten!


----------



## tomasius (4. Oktober 2007)

@oldman: Na dann weiterhin gute Fahrt. Ich bin ja bei Anstiegen sogar schon ohne Anhänger überfordert. CD kommt übrigens nächste Woche. 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## hoeckle (10. Oktober 2007)

Soooo! Ein Zaskar über den Wolken, während ihr alle am Arbeiten ward....  Leider keinen Touristen gefunden der mich noch aufs Bild zaubert...


----------



## B-Ston3D (10. Oktober 2007)

tour durch den wald.





das nenn ich mal ein hünengrab


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Oktober 2007)

KULTOUR MIT MEINEM ZASSI.    bei der BOTERO-ausstellung im berliner lustgarten.









mit kleiner aber traumhafter veränderung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (11. Oktober 2007)

@davidbelize
höchst entzückende bilder!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (14. Oktober 2007)

*Hallo,
am Wochenende hatten wir beim DAV Siegerland "hohen Besuch" aus dem Norden!
Manni hatte bei unsere Bike Tour in den Hinterländerwäldern teilgenommen. 
Ich fand es war eine schöne Runde und hoffe es hat Dir Spaß gemacht Manni.
Dein Zaskar ist in Natur echt   
Freue mich auf den nächsten Besuch 
Gruß
Sascha*


----------



## Stemmel (14. Oktober 2007)

Schöne Fotos!
Wenn man das im LMB so verfolgt, seit ihr ja jetzt ganz schön aktiv!   

Daggi


----------



## GT-Hinterland (14. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos!
> Wenn man das im LMB so verfolgt, seit ihr ja jetzt ganz schön aktiv!
> 
> Daggi



Wurde auch langsam zeit! Aber jeder Anfang ist schwer!!!!


----------



## versus (15. Oktober 2007)

sieht nach einer tollen ausfahrt aus! seit meinem neuen job habe ich es in 2 wochen gerade mal auf 1 stunde mtb gebracht...
ich hoffe aber stark, dass sich das bald ändern wird.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (15. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> sieht nach einer tollen ausfahrt aus! seit meinem neuen job habe ich es in 2 wochen gerade mal auf 1 stunde mtb gebracht...
> ich hoffe aber stark, dass sich das bald ändern wird.



*Hiermit lade ich Dich Volker recht herzlich in meine Heimat ein, um mal mit uns in den Wäldern zu biken! Hoffe das Du bei deinem neuen Job auch Urlaub bekommst*


----------



## Kruko (15. Oktober 2007)

ich heiße nicht Volker


----------



## versus (15. Oktober 2007)

danke für die einladung sascha! urlaub ist zunächst mal nicht in sicht, kommt aber bestimmt  

@jörg: könnte mir vorstellen, dass du vielleicht auch kommen dürftest


----------



## GT-Hinterland (15. Oktober 2007)

*Klar der Jörg der nicht Völker heißt, darf naturlich auch kommen und wenn wir schon dabei sind der rest von den GT Fahrern und Fahrerinen auch!!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte auch nicht anderes erwartet

Armer Volker kein Urlaub in Sicht. 

Da musst Du ja noch lange vom Treffen zehren


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Oktober 2007)

So, hier mal ein Suchbild für die geneigte Gemeinde.

findet die Veränderungen:
Vorher:




Nachher:




Jetzt besser?


----------



## mountymaus (20. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein Suchbild für die geneigte Gemeinde.
> 
> findet die Veränderungen:
> Vorher:
> ...



Trinkflasche und Satteltasche!!!!!!!  


Sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus als mit den anderen Felgen


----------



## chrrup150 (20. Oktober 2007)

der rahmen


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Oktober 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> der rahmen



Nö


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2007)

die perspektive ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (20. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> die perspektive ?


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2007)

der szenenaufbau erinnert an unseren rr-urlaub (sagt sabine - das ist die hinter dem scott  ):


----------



## Kint (20. Oktober 2007)

mach mal anständige fotos bei dem verwaschenen bildern kann man ja gar nix erkennen. btw welche farbe hatten denn die ringelchen ?


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2007)

ähm wie meinen ?


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Oktober 2007)

@kint: schwatzz!

@versus:  iihhhh, Volker   Scott


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @kint: schwatzz!
> 
> @versus:  iihhhh, Volker   Scott



das   galt doch nicht dem scott, sondern der fahrerin


----------



## Kint (20. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @kint: schwatzz!



guuuut. befürchtete schon dass sie blau oder vielleicht sogar rooooot waren...

und 



versus schrieb:


> das   galt doch nicht dem scott, sondern der fahrerin





dann im nächsten urlaub das rad hintern baum stellen und die frau davor...

dann ist das bild auch forumstauglich....;-)


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> guuuut. befürchtete schon dass sie blau oder vielleicht sogar rooooot waren...
> 
> und
> 
> ...



 ok, wird gemacht !


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2007)

besser? das scott steht hier zumindest mal hinter und nicht über dem GT 





bäume gabs da oben nicht mehr


----------



## Kruko (20. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ok, wird gemacht !



Falsch,

der Frau auch endlich ein GT gönnen 

Dann dürfen Frau und Räder aufs Bild und das ganze ist forumstauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (21. Oktober 2007)

da arbeite ich noch dran. hätte sie zeit gehabt mit zum treffen zu kommen, wäre es jetzt wohl schon um sie geschehen.


----------



## Stemmel (21. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> da arbeite ich noch dran. hätte sie zeit gehabt mit zum treffen zu kommen, wäre es jetzt wohl schon um sie geschehen.



Also doch noch ein weiblicher Teilnehmer für den Winterpokal???  

Daggi


----------



## GT-Hinterland (16. November 2007)

Hallo,
so Heute war es endlich so weit, nach 15 Jahren wieder radeln im Schnee!!!!
*WAR DAS GEIL* 
Sorry wegen der schlechten Bildqualität,hatten nur das Handy dabei!!!






*IST DAS NICHT GEIL? *





Hier meine zwei Mitstreiter Uwe & Marco 





Langsam würde Es dunkel und kalt!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Stemmel (16. November 2007)

Wo seid ihr gewesen? 

Manni und Martin sind - ohne Räder - im Harz. Zwischen knie- und hüfthoch liegt dort der Schnee und ich bin nicht dabei...  Aber ich habe es ja so gewollt. 

Daggi


----------



## toncoc (1. Dezember 2007)

war ein wenig matschig heute im elztal


























more pics
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603342857214/


----------



## salzbrezel (1. Dezember 2007)

Hübsche Burg! Wo ist die denn?
Der Lenker an deinem Rad ist krass breit.


----------



## kingmoe (1. Dezember 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Der Lenker an deinem Rad ist krass breit.



Beim SSP ist - gerade bergauf - breiter oft auch besser ;-)


----------



## hoeckle (1. Dezember 2007)

Weil ich es gerade sehe. Das ist bestimmt so gewollt mit den Griffgummis, oder...? MEINE MEINUNG ist, daß ichs andersrum hübscher finde, auch wenn ich deine Intention nachvollziehen kann....


----------



## Kruko (1. Dezember 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Weil ich es gerade sehe. Das ist bestimmt so gewollt mit den Griffgummis, oder...? MEINE MEINUNG ist, daß ichs andersrum hübscher finde, auch wenn ich deine Intention nachvollziehen kann....



Die Dreckdinger verdrehen sich sehr gerne. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (1. Dezember 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Dreckdinger verdrehen sich sehr gerne. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung.


 
Nee, DAS meinte ich nicht.... Hab aber nochmal genauer geschaut... Die Logos sind sowohl als auch auf den Griffen...

Der nette, neidisch das GT bestaunende Kollege, hätt ja ruhig auch mal eins von Dir knipsen können...


----------



## toncoc (1. Dezember 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Beim SSP ist - gerade bergauf - breiter oft auch besser ;-)


genau


----------



## toncoc (1. Dezember 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Dreckdinger verdrehen sich sehr gerne. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung.



genau


----------



## toncoc (1. Dezember 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Der nette, neidisch das GT bestaunende Kollege, hätt ja ruhig auch mal eins von Dir knipsen können...


genau


----------



## toncoc (1. Dezember 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Hübsche Burg! Wo ist die denn?



auf jedem 500 mark schein der vorletzten serie


----------



## toncoc (1. Dezember 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (1. Dezember 2007)

So so, Eure GT-Griffe verdrehen sich? Na, da hat doch die Bucht in UK Abhilfe....
Klick
Gibt es immer wieder mal. Schaut zu daß Ihrbei mehreren Paaren vom selber Verkäfer kauft, das senkt die horrenden Versandkosten aus UK.

Ach ja: Und die Dinger verdrehen sich nicht. Sag ich aus eigener Erfahrung (auf dem Zaskar, Karakoram)


----------



## cleiende (3. Dezember 2007)

So, dann mal ganz bescheiden zum gloriosen Teil des Wochenendes für GT.....





Nightrider Wiesbaden, 1.12.  
Endlich hat es geklappt, jetzt kann ich mich beruhigt zur Ruhe setzen. Was so ein Sprung in die Altersklasse Senioren Gutes bringen kann......

Ach ja, das Rad ist nicht mit drauf. Das XiZang war dabei.


----------



## Kruko (3. Dezember 2007)

Das sieht ja nach richtig viel Arbeit aus.  

Zum Glück hattest Du eine Brille auf


----------



## hoeckle (3. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch....


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2007)




----------



## oldman (3. Dezember 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> war ein wenig matschig heute im elztal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stark! Elztal ist beinahe schon Heimatrevier für mich... 
sehr schöne Gegend, da fahre ich gerne mal die Runde von der Mosel zur Burg Pyrmont hoch, dann rüber in's Elztal und runterschrammeln bis zur Mosel.


----------



## toncoc (3. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> stark! Elztal ist beinahe schon Heimatrevier für mich...
> sehr schöne Gegend, da fahre ich gerne mal die Runde von der Mosel zur Burg Pyrmont hoch, dann rüber in's Elztal und runterschrammeln bis zur Mosel.




dann mach dir demnächst die mühe, bis zur brückenmühle/roes hochzufahren, und ab dort einzusteigen.
denn ab pyrmont ist es zwar schön, aber das herzstück liegt oberhalb


----------



## versus (3. Dezember 2007)

@christoph: GLÜCKWUNSCH !!! die schminke ist auch klasse.


----------



## oldman (3. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> @christoph: GLÜCKWUNSCH !!! die schminke ist auch klasse.



christoph, sag einfach 5-7 mal klein, dann ist der dreck ruckzuck weg...  

respekt!


----------



## Kint (3. Dezember 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> So so, Eure GT-Griffe verdrehen sich? Na, da hat doch die Bucht in UK Abhilfe....
> Klick
> Gibt es immer wieder mal. Schaut zu daß Ihrbei mehreren Paaren vom selber Verkäfer kauft, das senkt die horrenden Versandkosten aus UK.
> 
> Ach ja: Und die Dinger verdrehen sich nicht. Sag ich aus eigener Erfahrung (auf dem Zaskar, Karakoram)



haken an den dingern ist nru dass du zuschauen kannst wie sie runterrubbeln. verdrehen tuns sie sich aber wirklich nicht. 

wenn das gummi runter ist einfach ein neues aufziehen -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Dezember 2007)

Nach meiner heutigen Tour.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/444656/cat/500/ppuser/49688
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/444655/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Mit Hund, 16km und 60 min.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (16. Dezember 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Nach meiner heutigen Tour.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/444656/cat/500/ppuser/49688
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/444655/cat/500/ppuser/49688
> Mit Hund, 16km und 60 min.



Kleiner Tip: Laß Deinen und nächstes Mal hinter Dir laufen


----------



## jedinightmare (16. Dezember 2007)

Schmuddelwetter mit der Handycam...


----------



## toncoc (20. Dezember 2007)

einer lust, ne gt weihnachtstour im elztal zu machen?
oldman?


----------



## oldman (20. Dezember 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> einer lust, ne gt weihnachtstour im elztal zu machen?
> oldman?



liebend gern, bin aber über die feiertage im ausland.... ein ander mal gerne


----------



## Ketterechts (25. Dezember 2007)

Heute früh ne kleine Runde auf dem Hausberg gedreht .

Hab das türkisfarbene etwas umgebaut - anderer Vorbau , anderer LRS mit anderen Reifen , sowie die obligatorischen Barends , da mir in den Winterhandschuhen noch schneller die Hände einschlafen . Bischen Feinjustage an der Schaltung ist noch nötig  , aber eigentlich geht es hauptsächlich um die schöne Eislandschaft - ist übrigens kein Schnee , nur Reif , der in mehreren Lagen aufgetragen wurde . Schöne Restfeiertage wünsch ich noch .

Gruss Benjamin





Für ne Handykamera ganz ordentlich - oder ?


----------



## masta2006 (25. Dezember 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> "Sie waren nicht mehr die Jüngsten und sie wussten, sie würden nie zusammengehören. Sie eine grazile Schönheit aus Stahl, er das Alu-Rauhbein... Sie hatte alles, er nicht mal eine Schaltung."
> 
> Aber einen sexy Hintern haben beide
> 
> ...



Und die Panaracer  Smoke auffem Weiss schwarzen GT Drauf.Gute Reifen!!


----------



## masta2006 (25. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> stark! Elztal ist beinahe schon Heimatrevier für mich...
> sehr schöne Gegend, da fahre ich gerne mal die Runde von der Mosel zur Burg Pyrmont hoch, dann rüber in's Elztal und runterschrammeln bis zur Mosel.



Ist das an dem Weiss-Schwarzen Gt ne White Industries Kurbel!?


----------



## toncoc (26. Dezember 2007)

masta2006 schrieb:


> Ist das an dem Weiss-Schwarzen Gt ne White Industries Kurbel!?




ja


hier mal was von gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (26. Dezember 2007)

masta2006 schrieb:


> Ist das an dem Weiss-Schwarzen Gt ne White Industries Kurbel!?



Ich behaupte mal: ja. Und auf dem Zaskar im Posting über deinem auch ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Dezember 2007)

@toncoc & Ketterechts: Geile Bilder! 

Der Kracher wäre jetzt latürnich rechts des Weges ein (kint's) purple eloxietes,
vor Benjamins dann noch Laxerones Schwarz eloxiertes, vorm purple mein Ink-Blue, vorm Schwarzen das Rote von gt-heini, vor meinem dann tomasius Frostrotes usw, usw. .......

@masta 2006 & kingmoe: Nö, ist eine gaaaaanz normale DX (1991).


----------



## kingmoe (26. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @masta 2006 & kingmoe: Nö, ist eine gaaaaanz normale DX (1991).



Ist klar, dein Hobel ist ja auch ein Wunder an Originalität - es ging wohl um toncocs SSP-Schönheit ;-)


----------



## versus (26. Dezember 2007)

tolle bilder! ich muss endlich auch mal wieder aufs rad


----------



## Kint (28. Dezember 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal: ja. Und auf dem Zaskar im Posting über deinem auch ;-)



könnte natürlich auch ne alivio sein....


----------



## toncoc (28. Dezember 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @toncoc & Ketterechts: Geile Bilder!



danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (28. Dezember 2007)

An meinem ist übrigens eine White Industries Kurbel verbaut


----------



## masta2006 (28. Dezember 2007)

Biste Zufrieden mit der Kurbel? Hab noch die Orignial Kettenblätter drauf!!


----------



## Ketterechts (28. Dezember 2007)

masta2006 schrieb:


> Biste Zufrieden mit der Kurbel? Hab noch die Orignial Kettenblätter drauf!!



Absolut - fahre sie mit Shimano Kettenblättern - Kurbel ist steif und sieht gut aus - was will man mehr ?


----------



## toncoc (29. Dezember 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Absolut - fahre sie mit Shimano Kettenblättern - Kurbel ist steif und sieht gut aus - was will man mehr ?




sie kosten zwar etwas, sind aber ihr geld wert

ich habe sie mit nem downhill-kb verbunden
ich hoffe, das funktioniert mindestens halb so gut, wie es m.e. aussieht


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Dezember 2007)

Mußte sein, Probefahrt mit meinen Winter-Spaß-Bike.
35km, 500HM, 125min.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/3397
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/3396
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/3391
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/3392
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/3393
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/3394
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/3395


----------



## masta2006 (30. Dezember 2007)

Weiss jemand was die White Industries Kurbel neu kostet!?


----------



## kingmoe (30. Dezember 2007)

masta2006 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was die White Industries Kurbel neu kostet!?



Kommt drauf an, welche Version. Es gab in den 90ern eine US-Version "CF Crank" (je nach Jahrgang waren 340-460 DM UVP ohne KB), eine Japan-Version "M Crank" für 300,- DM UVP inkl. KB und die Top-Version in hartvergoldet.

Oder meinst du die aktuelle White ENO? Die gibt es online z.B. hier:

http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=31&products_id=66

Liefert zuverlässig nach D, hatte gerade erst dort was bestellt.


----------



## masta2006 (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich meinte diese Hier, hinten steht irgendwas drauf ,mit 175mm und Made for Japan, oder so! Sry für die schlechte Bildquali! Für die wollte ich ungefähr den Preis wissen! Danke


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Dezember 2007)

masta2006 schrieb:


> Ich meinte diese Hier, hinten steht irgendwas drauf ,mit 175mm und Made for Japan, oder so! Sry für die schlechte Bildquali! Für die wollte ich ungefähr den Preis wissen! Danke




welche white das ist kann ich mangels lichteinfall in den bildern nicht sagen.
zumindest kann ich dir sagen das die kamera aus JAPAN ist. 



wenns ne japan whiti ist würd ich nen preis um die 60 bis 80 euro je nach zustand veranschlagen.


----------



## masta2006 (31. Dezember 2007)

Nokia 6230i eben^^ Nun ich mache morgen nochmal ein Bild mit ner gescheitet Digicam, dann sehen wir weiter.Ich wünsche allen Hier Im Forum einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, und feiert mal schön ab!

Gruss Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (31. Dezember 2007)

So das war die letzte Fahrt für dieses Jahr.





Hat tierisch Spaß gemacht


----------



## mountymaus (31. Dezember 2007)

Für mich war es sowohl die erste als auch letzte Tour in diesem Jahr .

Die erste als Nightride
Die erste im Schnee überhaupt
Die erste Sylvestertour





Und es hat riesigSpaß gemacht!!


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Dezember 2007)

Martin, Stefan (Muckelchen) und ich sind heute ca. 2 Stunden durch die Harburger berge bei schönstem Sonnenschein gefahren. Dagegen sieht es bei euch ja aus wie man sich Sibirien vorstellt !


----------



## Muckelchen (1. Januar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Martin, Stefan (Muckelchen) und ich sind heute ca. 2 Stunden durch die Harburger berge bei schönstem Sonnenschein gefahren....



und keiner hat Bilder gemacht....


----------



## kingmoe (1. Januar 2008)

Das bin nicht ich und es ist nicht mein Bike! Ich habe die Bilder bei flickr gefunden und dachte, die sollten hier auch rein, da ich sie schon recht gelungen finde:






groß:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2276/1498689084_73cff537fb_o.jpg





groß:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2036/1497831895_d8673b843d_o.jpg


----------



## toncoc (2. Januar 2008)

@moe
in der tat
sehr gelungen


----------



## versus (4. Januar 2008)

mal wieder standbilder, aber immerhin. die erste tour dieses jahr und diesmal durfte das rote schätzchen mit.

schnee am albispass:





im hintergrund sieht man wofür der untergrund eigentlich besser geeignet war:





schön wars, aber ich war ganz froh, als ich mich wieder über die eisplatten runter geschafft hatte...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Januar 2008)

Was ist denn das für ein toller Rahmen????

Den muss Dir ja ein total netter Mensch in die MoPo getan haben   

Ich hoffe Du hast richtig Freude dran!!

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Kruko (4. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde es toll, dass Volker diesen Rahmen bekommen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Januar 2008)

Und er hat ja auch was feines draus gemacht!


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2008)

ja und ich freu mich erst, dass ich ihn bekommen habe    

die 18" passen mir auch einfach wie angegossen.

nach dem ganzen kona-geschaukels in der letzten zeit waren 4 std auf dem zaskar mal wieder richtig cool (im wahrsten sinne des wortes), allerdings habe ich danach mein knochen schon etwas gespürt


----------



## jedinightmare (8. Januar 2008)




----------



## kingmoe (8. Januar 2008)

@jedinightmare: Wenn du auf dem Bike sitzt, hast du etwas animalisches an dir


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe GT Freunde, 
heute sind wir also frisch aufgebaut und poliert auf die erste große Runde. Schönstes Wetter, gut Laune, nette Mitfahrer (Martin u. Cristina). Ein toller Tag!



Die Trails waren trocken, kaum Matsch. Alles funktionierte ohne Probleme, selbst die Canties bremsen gut.
Erste Rast am Aussichtspunkt Schnakenbek.
Als die Welt noch in Ordnung war.




Aber dann: Wir fahren durch einen Abschnitt, der noch ein wenig feuchte war, das Laub lag sehr hoch und im Laub ein starker Ast.

Das Ergebnis, ich könnte heulen:




Schaltwerk herausgerissen, Schaltauge verbogen, Gewinde teilweise ausgerissen, das Schaltauge hat KEINEN Riss, ist aber etwas oval, glaube ich.
Die Tour natürlich zu Ende.

So, und nun? Was kann ich jetzt tun um das Rad zu retten? Aufgeben kommt nicht in Frage. Bitte eure Ratschläge, das muss doch zu reparieren sein!


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2008)

Autsch, das schöne Zaskar, mein Beileid. Ich weiss nicht wie sich Alu beim zurückbiegen verhält, aber wie wärs wenn Du nen schönen Singlespeeder draus machst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (13. Januar 2008)




----------



## hoeckle (13. Januar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe GT Freunde,
> heute sind wir also frisch aufgebaut und poliert auf die erste große Runde. Schönstes Wetter, gut Laune, nette Mitfahrer (Martin u. Cristina). Ein toller Tag!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ach menno Manni.... Das tut weh, kenn ich aus eigener Erfahrung auch, wenn auch auf anderem Gebiet...   Naja, was die Reparatur betrifft wirste ja genug von den Spezialisten zu hören bekommen. Und nicht ärgern, wenns gar nicht mehr hinzubekommen ist - denk halt an die DVD....


----------



## korat (13. Januar 2008)

das ist jetzt nicht wahr, oder?
gleich auf der jungfernfahrt? mein mitgefühl!
ein neues gewinde ginge wohl mit helicoil, aber ob das mit dem zurückbiegen klappt - da habe ich keine erfahrung. aber die tips werden ja noch kommen.
das wird schon wieder!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (13. Januar 2008)

Ach Du schei........   
das tut weh! 
Mein Beileid


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Januar 2008)

Ich denke, dieses Wort beschreibt es am treffendsten: F**K!
Auch wenn ich für diesen Vorschlag vielleicht gesteinigt werde:
Ein damaliger Freund hat sein Schaltauge vor etwa 11 oder 12 Jahren ähnlich eingebüßt, aber ihm wars schon vorm zurückbiegen abgebrochen. Ergo glaube ich auch nicht, dass das funktioniert. Man kann sicher neues Material anschweissen (war so eins nicht mal in der Bucht?!), aber bei uns wollte damals niemand Alu schweissen. Da das "Fleisch" des Ausfallendes dick genug ist, haben wir ne Schablone von dem Schaltauge (mit einer Befestigungsschraube) erstellt, die Maße auf das Ausfallende aufgebracht, als erstes das Loch für die Befestigungsschraube gebohrt und danach noch ca. 2-3mm des Materials für die Einkerbung und hier und da noch was entfernt, so dass das Schaltauge wieder ordentlich saß. Das war zwar eine irre Fummelarbeit, aber es funktionierte tadellos und sah auch so aus. Bis zu dem Tag als es weg war...
Vielleicht hilft es dir ja.
Das wird schon wieder.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo Manni,

das ist ja ein Mist....

Aber: habe schon 2 Alu Schaltaugen wieder zurückbiegen lassen. Waren allerdings nicht so verbogen wie Deins. Bei mir hat das ein Schmiedemeister gemacht, der selbst radverrückt ist und das nötige Werkzeug hat. Vorher ordenlich erwärmt und dann vorsichtig zurückgebogen. Mehr als probieren kann man nicht....

Bei der ovalen Aufweitung sieht es natürlich anders aus...Wenn genug "Fleisch" da ist, aufbohren...natürlich vorher schauen ob es einen Helicoil Einsatz gibt in den Maßen...

Ich hoffe Du bekommst es wieder hin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Viel Erfolg.

Peter


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Januar 2008)

Man kann das reparieren. Gerade biegen und ein Gewindereparaturset einsetzten. Ich habe das beim Specialized meiner Frau machen lassen. Aber mein Tip, las es von einer Fachwerkstatt machen, dann hast Du Garantie drauf!!!!


----------



## -lupo- (13. Januar 2008)

Au Backe... ud das auch noch bei so einem schönen Tag!

Aber wie die meisten hier gesagt haben: Nicht aufgeben! Evenutell einen Rahmenbauer aufsuchen (wenn möglich) und diesen um Rat fragen. Das wird schon wieder!

Helicoils für Schaltwerke gibt es, es gab (gibt?) sie im Rose-Versand.


----------



## tomasius (13. Januar 2008)

Hi Manni!

Mein Zaskar kam damals mit einem ramponierten Schaltauge an. Es ließ sich beim Händler problemlos richten.  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1908127&postcount=34

Das wird schon. Die Begriffe Fachwerkstatt und Helicoil wurde ja bereits erwähnt.

Viel Erfolg! 

Tom


----------



## kingmoe (13. Januar 2008)

Nee, Manni, so ein Mist. Aber ich habe in meinem Zassi auch einen Helicoil-Einsatz, seitdem keinen Stress mehr! Die alten sind oft ausgerissen, also da bist du in guter Gesellschaft...

Zurückbiegen sollte vom Fachmann und evtl. unter Hitze gemacht werden. Selber würde ich da nicht rumpfuschen. Vorher würde ich eine Schablone des kompletten Ausfallendes samt Schaltauge anfertigen!
Sollte es bei der Reparatur (oder später) brechen, kannst du sicher bei dem fetten Material ein Schaltauge ansetzen und verschrauben. Ist ja am Ende nur ein Stück Alu mit ´nem Gewinde.

Und wenn mal alles im Eimer sein sollte, kaufst du dir eine White ENO Excentric und machst einen wunderschönen Retro-Singlespeeder aus dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (13. Januar 2008)

das kenne ich und sag nur "mein beileid".    

die variante die ich mal erfolgreich durgezogen habe ging folgender maßen.
1. schaltauge erwärmen und mit einer flachzange wieder an position bringen.
2. es gibt im baumarkt ein produkt das nennt sich "flüssiges metall".
dies füllst du in die gewindeöffnung für die schaltwerkschraube. das ganze gut durchärten lassen und später aufbohren und mit einem gewindschneider das gewinde für das schaltwerk nachschneiden. fertig.
das funktioniert einwandfrei.


ich hoffe ich habe sie geholfen.


----------



## KONI-DU (13. Januar 2008)

KONI-DU schrieb:


>


....habe das letzte Bild garnicht gesehen  
Dat ist ja mal richtig kagge  
Hoffentlich gibts dafür nee Lösung


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2008)

auch von mir die besten genesungswünsche für das blitzezaskar ! ! !


----------



## Chat Chambers (13. Januar 2008)

Ich will es gar nicht wahr haben, obwohl es nicht mal mein Eigenes ist... 

Trotzdem weigere ich mich mein "Beileid" auszusprechen! Manni, rette diesen Rahmen, tot ist er noch lange nicht!


----------



## Ketterechts (14. Januar 2008)

Oh Mann Manni 

Da rollt es mir ja die Fußnägel hoch vor Schmerz  

Das läuft woll unter klassischem - worst case desaster - für eine Jungfernfahrt .

Aber Kopf hoch - denke auch das der Rahmen noch gerettet werden kann - würde das aber auf alle Fälle in profesionelle Hände geben - viele Versuche hat man da bestimmt nicht .

Wünsche dir und dem Rahmen gutes Gelingen 

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## Catsoft (14. Januar 2008)

Man Manni,
was machst du für ´ne Schei**? Das schönne XTR auch hin? Aber das bekommen wir schon wieder hin. Wenn du das Schaltauge nicht wieder gerade bekommst muß halt ein Einsatz gebastelt werden. Sollte sich doch jemand finden lassen. Im Classic-Forum hab ich schon ein paar Mal über solche Rettungsaktionen gelesen... Guggst du http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=194566&highlight=schaltauge

Robert


----------



## GT-Man (14. Januar 2008)

Bei meinem 92er Zaskar war das Schaltauge abgebrochen und wurde vom Vorbesitzer durch das Montieren eines austauschbaren Schaltauges gelöst. Aber das ist wirklich die letzte Lösung, wenn gar nichts mehr hilft. Aber sie funktioniert.


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Januar 2008)

@GT-Man: Rückt bei dieser (letzten) Lösung das Schaltwerk nicht viel zu weit nach rechts?


----------



## GT-Man (14. Januar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @GT-Man: Rückt bei dieser (letzten) Lösung das Schaltwerk nicht viel zu weit nach rechts?



Also nach etwas Feinjustierung ließ es bei mir einwandfrei. Es könnte evtl. Schwierigkeiten hinten bei Benutzung des größten Ritzels geben, aber damit fahr ich im flachen Berlin eh nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (14. Januar 2008)

Kommt auf dem Foto nicht ganz raus, ob er es wirklich nur DRAUFgeschraubt hat oder wie schon in der von mir beschriebenen Version eine Ausparung in das Ausfallende gebastelt hat.  Aber in der von mir angewandten Version funzte jeder Gang ohne Probleme. Aber war halt fummelig...


----------



## gnss (14. Januar 2008)

Also mit diesem Votec-Auge sieht es für mich am einfachsten aus. Das es auch ausgerechnet ein Rad ohne austauschabres Schaltauge treffen muß.


----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

masta2006 schrieb:


> Ich meinte diese Hier, hinten steht irgendwas drauf ,mit 175mm und Made for Japan, oder so! Sry für die schlechte Bildquali! Für die wollte ich ungefähr den Preis wissen! Danke



ich kenn zwei varianten - einmal made in japan ( hatte das logo aufgedruckt nicht geprägt oder gefräst - jedenfalls druck) und eben die made in usa - dies gegen aufpreis auch in hartvergoldet gab, was ja 95 der letzte schrei war. die wie gesagt sollte das logo als prägung auf dem arm tragen. 




Manni1599 schrieb:


> So, und nun? Was kann ich jetzt tun um das Rad zu retten? Aufgeben kommt nicht in Frage. Bitte eure Ratschläge, das muss doch zu reparieren sein!




das meiste wurde ja schon gesagt. ich würde auch hitze nehmen ( nur am schaltauge ) zurückbiegen lassen ( mit der richtlehre dies dafür gibt) - ausgerissenene gewinde mit helicoil. 

wenn alle stricke reissen würde ich das hier machen : 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4049859&postcount=31

professioneller gehts nimmer.


----------



## Ketterechts (10. Februar 2008)

Bei tollem Wetter ne kleine Runde mit dem Pantera gedreht .





Kerstin war auch mit ihrem Zassi dabei , aber da ist es leichter den Yeti vor die Linse zu bekommen als meine Freundin


----------



## jedinightmare (10. Februar 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Kerstin war auch mit ihrem Zassi dabei , aber da ist es leichter den Yeti vor die Linse zu bekommen als meine Freundin



Ich will aber doch wohl hoffen, dass Deine Freundin besser aussieht als der Yeti, oder?


----------



## kingmoe (11. Februar 2008)

Kint in Aktion beim Singlespeed-Event "Rock im Park" am WE in HH.
Wie man aber an der Kleidung (kein Helm!) sieht, war es "easy rolling" für´s Foto und nicht während des Renntages


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. Februar 2008)

das sieht nach FLOW aus


----------



## Kint (11. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das sieht nach FLOW aus



was mich persönlich betrübt ist der mangelnde flow durch meine lungen allein schon bei der kleinen park runde ...   da besteht handlungsbedarf...  

gruß sven ( der sich nicht zu schade ist die (schiebe) stunden vom wochenende beim wipo einzutragen... )


----------



## GTruni (12. Februar 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Bei tollem Wetter ne kleine Runde mit dem Pantera gedreht .




Thja:
hatte auch tolles Wetter, aber das Trinken war nach einer Weile etwas unangenehm


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2008)

GTruni schrieb:


> Thja:
> hatte auch tolles Wetter, aber das Trinken war nach einer Weile etwas unangenehm



hmmm... lecker ! vielleicht eine flasche mit abdeckkappe (auch wenn die verboten aussehen) zulegen


----------



## GTruni (13. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hmmm... lecker ! vielleicht eine flasche mit abdeckkappe (auch wenn die verboten aussehen) zulegen




Die Flasche hat eine Abdeckung, sieht man wohl nicht unter dem Dreck


----------



## mountymaus (13. Februar 2008)

Dreck reinigt doch bekanntlich den Magen 

Oder einen Camelbak verwenden!!


----------



## cleiende (13. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hmmm... lecker ! vielleicht eine flasche mit abdeckkappe (auch wenn die verboten aussehen) zulegen



So lecker sieht das auch am IDXC aus. 
Seitdem verwende ich einen wassergefüllten Rückentumor (vulgo Camelbak).


----------



## versus (13. Februar 2008)

tja, an den 08er fullies (sanction, force, marathon) bleibt auch nix anderes übrig als ein camelbak...


----------



## GTruni (13. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> tja, an den 08er fullies (sanction, force, marathon) bleibt auch nix anderes übrig als ein camelbak...



Alternative zum camelbak:  vinobag (rioja...;-))


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Februar 2008)

Am Wochenende war MINI-GT Treffen an (fast) altbekannter Stelle, bei Jörg und Insa im Weserbergland. War wie bei unserem Treffen letztes Jahr im September:




Bestes Wetter, schöne Touren und sehr nette Leute:




(Manni, Insa, Kirsten, Daggi, Sascha und Jörg.)

Einfach schön da.

Vielen Dank nochmal an Insa und Jörg!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. Februar 2008)

sauber! sieht nach einer netten runde aus


----------



## tomasius (21. Februar 2008)

Retro-Bike und Retro-Foto.  

Mein Xizang.  






Ich gebe zu, der Einsatz beschränkte sich nur auf eine Schönwetterfahrt.  

Tom


----------



## kingmoe (22. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Retro-Bike und Retro-Foto.
> 
> Mein Xizang.
> *bild*
> ...



Ich mache nur Schönwetterfahrten  

Wie hast du den Korb mit den Steinen nach Hause bekommen?! Sieht schwer aus...


----------



## KONI-DU (22. Februar 2008)

@tomasius

Würdest Du bitte nicht mehr soviele Bilder von deinem neuen Bike reinstellen   
Was wiegt denn das Sahnestück ?????


----------



## tomasius (22. Februar 2008)

@kingmoe:



> Wie hast du den Korb mit den Steinen nach Hause bekommen?! Sieht schwer aus...



Ich habe Stein für Stein getragen und dann noch Rollrasen besorgt.  


@KONI-DU:






Ich habe doch schon extra die Bilder mit dem noch breiteren Grinsen weggelassen.  



> Was wiegt denn das Sahnestück ?????



Keine Ahnung, da keine Waage.  

Tom


----------



## cleiende (22. Februar 2008)

Ist nicht so schwer: 
Erst geht der Tomasius auf die Waage, dann der Tomasius, während er das Rad liebevoll im Arm hält. 
Den Rest schafft ein Grundschüler.


----------



## hoeckle (22. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @
> 
> Keine Ahnung, da keine Waage.
> 
> Tom


 
Das wiegen wir Ostern aus....

ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt, ist doch nur ein Xizang mit relativ phantasielos zusammengestellter XT Ausstattung. Zugegeben, alles NOS aber....


----------



## tomasius (22. Februar 2008)

> Keine Ahnung, da keine Waage.


 Waage = Personenwaage!

@cleiende:



> Ist nicht so schwer:
> Erst geht der Tomasius auf die Waage, dann der Tomasius, während er das Rad liebevoll im Arm hält.
> Den Rest schafft ein Grundschüler.



Da wäre ich auch noch drauf gekommen.  
In meinem Haushalt gibt es aber leider keine Personenwaage.  - Schnappe mir jetzt mal das Xizang und klopfe dann mal beim lieben Herrn Nachbar an.  

@hoeckle:



> ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt, ist doch nur ein Xizang mit relativ phantasielos zusammengestellter XT Ausstattung. Zugegeben, alles NOS aber....



Stimmt!  Aber den Begriff phantasielos verbitte ich mir dann doch.   
Nur weil da kein Kooka, Cook Brothers, Grafton, Bullseye, Precision oder Ringle dran ist...  

Tom


----------



## cleiende (23. Februar 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> In meinem Haushalt gibt es aber leider keine Personenwaage.



Das wünsche ich mir auch manchmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (23. Februar 2008)

Kleine Xizang Tour in Genf:

vor dem UN Sitz am dreibeinigen Stuhl, ein Symbol gegen Landminen:




vor der Genfer Fontaine:


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Februar 2008)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem 1990er Avalanche
Inspiriert von Toms schönen Xizangfotos bin ich dann heute auch mal mit dem frisch restauriertem Schätzchen im Wald gewesen.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (23. Februar 2008)

Echt geil Manni 
Und ich uß hier in der Bude hocken   schei... Erkältung!


----------



## olli (24. Februar 2008)

So, jetzt komme ich gerade von der ersten längeren Ausfahrt zurück, 2 Stunden im Dunkeln, das Rad ist schön dreckig und ich habe am Schluss doch ein wenig gefroren. Aber die Familie läßt mir am Wochenende keine andere Möglichkeit, als nachts zu fahren.  

Das Rad macht wirklich Spaß, es fährt sich absolut unspektakulär, alles sitzt am richtigen Platz, die Kiste liegt recht neutral und ist durch die Carbongabel und den Carbonlenker sogar ein bißchen komfortabel. Es fährt sich so, als ob ich es schon immer hätte und das ist imho das beste, was man über ein neues Rad sagen kann.


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2008)

von der ersten  grossen ausfahrt mit dem disc-xcr. mal noch ne neue möglichkeit ohne mitfahrer ein "action"-foto zu machen ;-) 





@tom + janikulus: tolle fotos !

@manni: ist mal wieder richtig gut geworden. man sollte für dich auch bald mal die kategorie "beste restaurierung" in den wettbewerb nehmen 
allerdings habe ich überall nach dem satz "sattel wird demnächst noch getauscht" gesucht 

@olli: ich verstehe zwar nicht genau, warum man ein aktuelles zaskar lieber mit starrgabel aufbauen will, aber toll aussehen tut es allemal!


----------



## hoeckle (24. Februar 2008)

Sonne, Sonne,Sonne..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (24. Februar 2008)

@hoeckle
Du bist echt nochmal mit den alten Schlappen unterwegs gewesen? Mutig.
Hast Du wenigstens die Schaltung etwas gängig gemacht?
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## hoeckle (24. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> @hoeckle
> Du bist echt nochmal mit den alten Schlappen unterwegs gewesen? Mutig.
> Hast Du wenigstens die Schaltung etwas gängig gemacht?
> Gruss,
> ...


 

War ja ne reine Asphalttour und Flickzeug etc. immer am Mann! Zum andere dachte ich, naja Du warst ja auch damit unterwegs. Mehr sorgen machte mir das Spiel der hinteren Nabe... ;-)

Ach die geht nicht gut zu Schalten  Scheiss Singlespeederei... 

@versus

Bitte nächstes Mal vorher die Scheibe säubern...


----------



## Kruko (24. Februar 2008)

Schöne Bilder  

Ich war am Samstag endlich auch mal wieder auf einer längeren Tour. 

Mit dem LTS ging es wieder in den Solling. puh war das warm. Oben am Bärenkopf kurz vor Neuhaus musste erst mal eine kleine Pause gemacht werden. Ein Riegel rein und dann ging es weiter. Leider war keine Fensterscheibe in Sicht und es war auch kein Mitfahrer vorhanden


----------



## cleiende (24. Februar 2008)

@hoeckle
Klar, die hatte auch bei mir Spiel. Aber ich dachte Du spendierst ihr ein paar neue Kugeln, im Ernstfall Campa, sind etwas größer - der Notnagel bei ausgefahrenen Bahnen.
Aber die Schaltung rechts ist f.d. Ar$$$. Links geht ja, ist halt ein Dreigangrad ;-)
Aber jetzt weisst Du ja was zu tun ist.


----------



## jedinightmare (24. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende war MINI-GT Treffen an (fast) altbekannter Stelle, bei Jörg und Insa im Weserbergland. War wie bei unserem Treffen letztes Jahr im September:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




JEDESMAL wenn ich sowas sehe, ärgere ich mich darüber, dass Ihr alle am Ende der bekannten Welt wohnt!!!!!!! Männo.


----------



## Kint (24. Februar 2008)

olli schrieb:


> ...
> Es fährt sich so, als ob ich es schon immer hätte und das ist imho das beste, was man über ein neues Rad sagen kann.  ..



das geht mir bei gt bikes auch immer so - und das ist was ich mit "zu hause fühlen" meine, wenn ich damit gt fahren beschreibe. 

das blau ist nachts noch geiler ... fast wie elox... 

und schicke actionfotos... versus und hoeckle...


----------



## hoeckle (24. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> @hoeckle
> Klar, die hatte auch bei mir Spiel. Aber ich dachte Du spendierst ihr ein paar neue Kugeln, im Ernstfall Campa, sind etwas größer - der Notnagel bei ausgefahrenen Bahnen.
> Aber die Schaltung rechts ist f.d. Ar$$$. Links geht ja, ist halt ein Dreigangrad ;-)
> Aber jetzt weisst Du ja was zu tun ist.


 
Nee, ich spendier dem einen neuen LRS... Suche läuft schon.  Und Schaltwerk und so kommt auch anderes Zeug dran... Und bis alles da ist, bleibt der Bock zusammen. Stehen ein paar andere Projekte ins Haus die Priorität haben...


----------



## jedinightmare (24. Februar 2008)

Ich denke, irgendwie gehört das hier hierhin....  Da ist ja auch ein Zaskar mit am Start...


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Februar 2008)

Ich schon wieder!

Auch heute war ich wieder unterwegs, 2,5 Std. und ungefähr 35 Km, meist Forstautobahn, aber auch mit kleinen Traileinlagen und auch ein wenig Schlamm war dabei. Das Rad macht mir unglaublich viel Spaß .
Seht selbst:

Triple Triangel vor Triple Buche:



Und da gings dann durch:




Für Volker: Natürlich wird der Sattel noch getauscht, ich hoffe dass der Super Turbo am Montag geliefert wird. Und: Schnelle und gute Genesung von dieser Stelle aus!


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Für Volker: Natürlich wird der Sattel noch getauscht, ich hoffe dass der Super Turbo am Montag geliefert wird.



puh danke! wusste ichs doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (27. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Für Volker: Natürlich wird der Sattel noch getauscht, ich hoffe dass der Super Turbo am Montag geliefert wird. Und: Schnelle und gute Genesung von dieser Stelle aus!



Turbo in weiss?

http://cicli-raffa.blogspot.com/search/label/Saddles


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Februar 2008)

Nein, Super Turbo in schwarz. Wenn man wirklich im Gelände fahren will, ist weiss nicht wirklich lange weiss.

Mittlerweile ist er da und auch schon verbaut:


 

Manni


----------



## GT-Hinterland (9. März 2008)

Gestern beim Bike Treff des DAV Siegerland im Wittgensteiner Lande, traffen sich drei GT Fahrer um ihre Bikes auszuführen.





Irgendwo im Getümmel sind GT Heini, Manni 1599 & GT - Hinterland

Ich finde das wir das unbedingt wiederholen müssen!!!!


----------



## mountymaus (9. März 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Gestern beim Bike Treff des DAV Siegerland im Wittgensteiner Lande, traffen sich drei GT Fahrer um ihre Bikes auszuführen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Und ich konnte nicht dabei sein


----------



## Backfisch (9. März 2008)

Das linke Rad hätte ich für das Foto etwa 5m nach hinten gestellt.... ähm... um mehr Tiefe in die Bildkomposition zu bringen.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. März 2008)

Mein Zaskar in artgerechneter Haltung:


----------



## Kint (9. März 2008)

neuerwerb. ein 11/90er urzasi in der suntour xc pro variante...von hier :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323636

 

nur schnell den vorderreifen bei dem sich der mantel schon wölbte getauscht ( wahrscheinlich noch mit OEM luft) und ab dafür:





da der krubelbereich ne macke hat und die blätter deswegen ziemlich eiern nix großes nur einmal um die insel...zweiradmechanikermeister des vertrauens:





und dann zwei klassiker zassi und lisa:


----------



## zaskar-le (9. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Das linke Rad hätte ich für das Foto etwa 5m nach hinten gestellt.... ähm... um mehr Tiefe in die Bildkomposition zu bringen.


----------



## versus (9. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Das linke Rad hätte ich für das Foto etwa 5m nach hinten gestellt.... ähm... um mehr Tiefe in die Bildkomposition zu bringen.





zaskar-le schrieb:


>



  hab mich gerade auch weggeschmissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (9. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hab mich gerade auch weggeschmissen



Dann hoffe ich mal das ihr nicht nur Euch darüber wegschmeisst, sonder auchmal zum radeln hier her kommt. Ich bin nämlich hier eher der Aussenseiter mit meinem GT!!!


----------



## versus (9. März 2008)

aber dir standen doch manni und jörg zur seite - ich fühle mich da gut vertreten ;-)


----------



## GT-Hinterland (9. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> aber dir standen doch manni und jörg zur seite - ich fühle mich da gut vertreten ;-)



Die sind aber leider nicht immer hier! heul


----------



## Kruko (10. März 2008)

Ich denke, dass wird jetzt öfters vorkommen  Sind ja "nur" 1 1/2 Std. Fahrt


----------



## Manni1599 (10. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass wird jetzt öfters vorkommen  Sind ja "nur" 1 1/2 Std. Fahrt




Für mich je nach Verkehrslage 5-6 Std.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (10. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass wird jetzt öfters vorkommen  Sind ja "nur" 1 1/2 Std. Fahrt



Das beruhigt mich  
Manni lassen wir demnächst dann einfliegen, dann geht das schneller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (13. März 2008)

Ich bin einfach mal so frei und poste ein Bild von Rafa. Entstanden gestern in Laguna Beach, California. Fotograf: Ich  





Ich hoffe, von Zeit zu Zeit ein paar GT-Bilder hochladen zu können. Wir sind noch bis Ende März im sonnigen SoCal...


----------



## cyclery.de (13. März 2008)

Eins habe ich dann doch noch gleich am Start. Fahrer ist ebenfalls Rafa.


----------



## Manni1599 (13. März 2008)

Bitte nicht mehr solche  Bilder  posten. 
Das ist Quälerei für die die im verregneten Deutschland sitzen.

*ICH WILL AUCH SONNE!*


----------



## versus (13. März 2008)

arrrrgh... wie geil !!!

tolle fotos - dringend noch mehr davon, auch wenn es weh tut !


----------



## cleiende (13. März 2008)

Es freut mich zu sehen daß es Rafa gut geht.


----------



## versus (13. März 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Es freut mich zu sehen daß es Rafa gut geht.


----------



## oldman (13. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


>



das ist, trotz der endgajlen bilder, die beste nachricht zum thema rafa. ride on und komm heile zurueck. achja, hier hat's sturm regen und hagelschauer. frohe ostern, gelle


----------



## Manni1599 (13. März 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Es freut mich zu sehen daß es Rafa gut geht.



Ja, finden wir wohl alle gut! 

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja dieses Jahr in Daggis und meinem Urlaub in Oberlangheim mal auf ein Leikeim... 

Euch allen noch viel Spaß in SoCal!!!

Ps : Hier schein auch grad mal die Sonne, allerdings liegt die gefühlte Windgeschwindigkeit bei 160Km/h.


----------



## Davidbelize (13. März 2008)

meine tochter war auch letztes jahr zum biken in californien.


----------



## KONI-DU (13. März 2008)

...mußte der Papa das erst vormachen   

@cyclery.de
da kann man nur neidisch werden ! Aber egal, bitte mehr davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (13. März 2008)

Auf diesem Bild könnt ihr noch besser erkennen, wie gut es dem Rafa geht


----------



## versus (13. März 2008)

ist das bbq-sosse, oder betaisodona


----------



## Backfisch (13. März 2008)

Supersize Pepsi?


----------



## toncoc (16. März 2008)

war mal wieder ne schlammschlacht







und am ende wurde genagelt


----------



## ReeN! (16. März 2008)

oha!


----------



## spatzel (16. März 2008)

toncoc schrieb:


> war mal wieder ne schlammschlacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mal, was liegt denn bei euch im Wald rum??Der ist ja Killer.....fast ein klassischer "Snake-bite"....


----------



## toncoc (16. März 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> Sag mal, was liegt denn bei euch im Wald rum??Der ist ja Killer.....fast ein klassischer "Snake-bite"....



jaja, bei uns pflastert man auch den wald.
sowas empfahl man mir unlängst als wirksames mittel gegen wandernden schlauch.


----------



## Kint (16. März 2008)

nur reifen udn schlauch oder hats auch die felge gepierced ? wenn nein glück gehabt...


----------



## jedinightmare (17. März 2008)

Das zeige ich meiner Tochter, wenn sie Ohrlöcher geschossen haben will: "Da,, schau Schatz, so wird das gemacht. Möchtest Du immer noch Ohrringe?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. März 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> fast ein klassischer "Snake-bite"....



eher ein kerniger "zimmermanns-shot"


----------



## toncoc (17. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> nur reifen udn schlauch oder hats auch die felge gepierced ? wenn nein glück gehabt...



glück gehabt


----------



## gnss (17. März 2008)

mehr


----------



## gnss (17. März 2008)

mehr


----------



## mountymaus (17. März 2008)

Sehr schön, tolles Wetter und hoch konzentriert.


----------



## versus (17. März 2008)

coole serie !!! willauchendlichwieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (17. März 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Sehr schön, tolles Wetter und hoch konzentriert.



Hier war nicht so super Wetter!  

Die Gesichtszüge sehen allerdings teilweise doch ein wenig angespannt aus...  

Ansonsten:


----------



## salzbrezel (17. März 2008)

Harz?


----------



## gnss (17. März 2008)

Ja am Samstag war es unterhalb der Schneematschgrenze wirklich schön.


----------



## Kruko (17. März 2008)

Waren am Samstag auch on Tour. Leider nicht ganz so spektakulär wie im Harz  Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht 













War eine sehr schöne Runde bei herrlichem Wetter.


----------



## mountymaus (17. März 2008)

Sehr schöne Runde  
Und nochmals herzlichen Dank an den Guide/ verständnisvollen Ehemann an meiner Seite, der mich wirklich geschafft hat.......


----------



## TigersClaw (17. März 2008)

Meine Wenigkeit auf meinem Zaskar, gestern auf Tour


----------



## gnss (17. März 2008)

Da habt ihr euch ein paar schöne Matschtrails im weserbergland ausgesucht.


----------



## spatzel (17. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Meine Wenigkeit auf meinem Zaskar, gestern auf Tour



.....cool,gibts jetzt schon Bikehosen aus Jeans?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. März 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> .....cool,gibts jetzt schon Bikehosen aus Jeans?



Ne das is meine Spielhose 
Und der Helm liegt zuhause warm und trocken )


----------



## Stemmel (18. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und der Helm liegt zuhause warm und trocken )




Und wenn Du fällst, dann freut sich der Kopf, dass der Helm nichts abbekommen hat...    Frag Manni mal, was er Neujahr 2007 nachmittags gemacht hat: 4 Stunden Notaufnahme im Krhs, dank Helm "nur" eine Gehirmerschütterung! 

Also: NIE OHNE HELM! 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2008)

Daggi, ich fahr seit ~25 Jahren Rad, und noch nie ist was passiert. Ich kenne meine Grenzen. Also warum sollte sich jetzt was ändern?


----------



## Kruko (18. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Daggi, ich fahr seit ~25 Jahren Rad, und noch nie ist was passiert. Ich kenne meine Grenzen. Also warum sollte sich jetzt was ändern?



Sorry, ein wirklich dummer Spruch 

Man muss nicht mal selber Schuld sein


----------



## Manni1599 (18. März 2008)

@ tigers claw: Ich seit etwa 40 Jahren. Und etliche Rennen. In den Pyrenäen ist mir letztes Jahr bei der Abfahrt vom Col de Aubisque bei Tempo 65 der vordere Reifen geplatzt (überbremst...) Soviel zum Thema ich kenn meine Grenzen.

Neujahr 2007 bin ich bei eher niedrigem Tempo auf einem wurzeligem Steilstück (bergab) mit dem Vorderrad abgerutscht und aus ca 3 m Entfernung mit dem Kopf voran an einen Baum geflogen, ohne Helm hätte ich laut Aussage des Arztes mit massiven Schädelverletzungen rechnen müssen.

Ausserdem hat man, als verantwortungsbewusster Erwachsener, auch eine Vorbildfunktion gegenüber Kindern. Das meine ich Ernst.

Bei den von mir im LMB geposteten Touren nehme ich nur Biker mit Helm mit. Ohne Ausnahme.

Wie sagt man so schön: My 2 ct.


----------



## daniel77 (18. März 2008)

http://www.wear-a-helmet.com/


----------



## Backfisch (18. März 2008)

Vergesst bitte nicht, es gibt da einen schönen großen Helmthread.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Vergesst bitte nicht, es gibt da einen schönen großen Helmthread.



Erstens das, und zweitens trage ich auch deswegen keinen Helm, weil ich es nicht ab kann am Hals einen Gurt zu haben. Ich trage auch keine Klamotten die am Hals anliegen. Im Motorrad-Bereich gibts Helme, die am Kinnriemen eine Schale haben, so das der Riemen am Kinn anliegt. Solange es so etwas nicht auch bei Rad-Helmen gibt, werde ich keinen tragen.


----------



## Janikulus (18. März 2008)

KINNSCHALE zum Nachrüsten:

http://www.fallschirmshop.at/produc...d=264&XTCsid=cfec55b8025b83fdbacc8e2940f6e108

 

nee im ernst, mein Helm hat mir schon einmal den Kopf gerettet (Kind reisst im Auto die Tür auf und ich knall dagegen), nie ohne.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> KINNSCHALE zum Nachrüsten:
> 
> http://www.fallschirmshop.at/produc...d=264&XTCsid=cfec55b8025b83fdbacc8e2940f6e108
> 
> ...



85 Euro für ne Kinnschale, ja nee is klar


----------



## mountymaus (18. März 2008)

Und ein Helm ist reine Gewöhnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (18. März 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Daggi, ich fahr seit ~25 Jahren Rad, und noch nie ist was passiert. Ich kenne meine Grenzen. Also warum sollte sich jetzt was ändern?



idiotisch. und deine anderen argumente auch. kauf dir irgendeinen kaputten helm mit intakter kinnschale und rüste einen fahrradhelm um.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (20. März 2008)

*Gestern bei bestem Schlammwetter drei Stunden im Hinterland unterwegs! War das geil * 






*Leider hat die VR Bremse 15KM vor dem Ziel hren Geist aufgegeben!!!*






*Gruß und Euch allen schöne Ostern!*


----------



## TigersClaw (20. März 2008)

Wie is das denn passiert, hat sich der Belag gelöst? Oder war er einfach runter?


----------



## GT-Hinterland (20. März 2008)

die Bremse hing vor lauter Schlamm fest und das war dann auf der einen Belagseite wie Schmiergelpapier. 
War aber auch nichtmehr viel drauf!


----------



## Chat Chambers (20. März 2008)

So'n Verschleißbild kenne ich nur von den Bremsanlagen polnischer Lastzüge!


----------



## jedinightmare (20. März 2008)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> So'n Verschleißbild kenne ich nur von den Bremsanlagen polnischer Lastzüge!



Also ich finde solch ausländerfeindleiche Gedanken nicht gut - abgesehen davon wären die Bremsen da doch wohl vorher längst gestohlen worden... 

"Morgens halb zehn in Polen... Wo ist mein Knoppers?!?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (21. März 2008)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> So'n Verschleißbild kenne ich nur von den Bremsanlagen polnischer Lastzüge!



Du fährst ja nur Radweg! Oder?


----------



## gnss (21. März 2008)

Das kommt immer auf die bodenqualität an, im harz hat man bei regen zb kaum erhöhten verschleiß, trotz sand und tiefem matsch. Bei einer ctf in schleswig-holStein dagegen hatten am ende alle keine beläge mehr, egal ob scheibe oder felge.


----------



## Manni1599 (21. März 2008)

So, ich war heute auch mal unterwegs. War ganz schön schlammig und tief teilweise.
Auf dem Weg nach Schwarzenbek:



Auf dem ehemaligen TrÜbPl Wentorf, Häuserkampfobjekt:




Und dann hat die Tanke den Waschplatz geschlossen wegen Feiertag...

@gnss: Und, Juist schon umrundet?


----------



## gnss (21. März 2008)

Nein nur bunnyhops mit dem leihhollandrad geübt, ganz schön schwer mit den profillosen pedalen.


----------



## Chat Chambers (21. März 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Du fährst ja nur Radweg! Oder?



Sobald ich mich von der Arbeit loseisen kann ( ja, über die Feiertage  )
zeige ich Dir meinen Radweg...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (22. März 2008)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Sobald ich mich von der Arbeit loseisen kann ( ja, über die Feiertage  )
> zeige ich Dir meinen Radweg...



Ja, würde mich freuen
Hoffe Dein Radweg ist auch so schön uneben und mit ein wenig Schlamm bedeckt 
Macht ja dann erst recht Spaß


----------



## mountymaus (22. März 2008)

Hallo und dann auch frohe Ostern!!

Wir waren heute unterwegs  .
Ich durfte eine Probefahrt mit dem GT- STS DH machen und es war so   GEIL.....

Hier mal ein paar Bilder der Schlammschlacht und einer kurzen Pause.

In Langenthal. @ Manni: Das kennst Du, keuch nach dem Hölleberg....




Mein Schatz stoppt kurz für mich und einen Früchteriegel....




Da müssen wir durch....




Der Boden ist sooooo tief....




Was für ein Schmuddel ist das denn??




Und dieser sieht auch nicht besser aus...


----------



## versus (22. März 2008)

das sieht noch artgerechter fortbewegung (zumindest für die bikes) aus ;-)
@jörg: was ist das denn für ein rad ?


----------



## Kruko (22. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @jörg: was ist das denn für ein rad ?



Welches meinst Du???

Mein Zaskar oder mein STS  

Der Zaskar war meine Einstiegsdroge  2003 habe ich den Rahmen NOS gekauft


----------



## versus (23. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Welches meinst Du???
> 
> Mein Zaskar oder mein STS
> 
> Der Zaskar war meine Einstiegsdroge  2003 habe ich den Rahmen NOS gekauft



das zaskar natürlich  
konnte ich mich gar nicht dran erinnern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (23. März 2008)

Hab Heute mal ne Runde durch den teilweise verschneiten Forst gedreht und dabei meine Umbauten am BB Zassi auf Herz und Nieren getestet - funktioniert soweit alles einwandfrei  

Neues/gebrauchtes am Rad :

Rote Race Face Kurbel - H2O in rot - rote Marin Barends - LRS mit Ritchey WCS Naben und Mavic X 517 Felgen sowie Z-Max Mäntel

Hier ein paar Bilder :



 



 





Auf Bild 2 und 3 ist deutlich zu erahnen , dass die Anfangs hervorragende Brems-und Schaltqualität , gegen Ende der Ausfahrt stark nachließ .


----------



## Backfisch (23. März 2008)

Bei uns (am Alsterlauf) ist der Matsch heute schön hartgefroren gewesen.


----------



## Chat Chambers (23. März 2008)

War heute auch mal unterwegs...schöne Aussicht hier oben auf das Siebengebirge..





...noch schöner der Abschnitt wieder runter (ist steiler als es auf dem Foto aussieht)


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. März 2008)

Habe heute den Pflichtbesuch beim Schwiegervater genutzt um das Karakoram Probe zufahren.



Kalt wars!



Aber so ein Stahl GT ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis


----------



## zaskar-le (28. März 2008)

Heute, bei wunderbarem Wetter: 
erstmal spontan eine Mitfahrerin organisiert, dann eine kleine, aber feine Tour durch den Berliner Südwesten. 
Keine echten Berge, kein Meer, keine Panoramen. Aber viele schöne Parks, in denen man auch prima tricksen kann.
Es hat einen Riesenspaß gemacht; ich freue mich schon unglaublich auf den Sommer!

Es ist übrigens erstaunlich: jedesmal, wenn ich mit einem Auge auch mal in andere Richtungen "schiele", verzaubert mich das GT aufs Neue. 
Diese Unkompliziertheit, dieses wunderbare Fahrverhalten, dieses Finish...  
That´s GT.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. März 2008)

Das Brodie sieht echt Klasse aus ... aber was ist schon ein Brodie, gegen ein Zaskar


----------



## GT-Man (28. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...Tour durch den Berliner Südwesten.



Ihr sollt doch nicht immer den Messelpark am U-Bahnhof Podbielskiallee heimsuchen.


----------



## zaskar-le (28. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ihr sollt doch nicht immer den Messelpark am U-Bahnhof Podbielskiallee heimsuchen.



  
Warst Du das heute mit dem blauen Breezer?!
Messelpark war auch dabei. Von meinem Startpunkt aus kann ich von Park zu Park hüpfen, und komme dann direkt am Käuzchensteig raus. Schön auch, dass irgendein - ähh - unbekannter Gönner in den meisten Parks die "Radln-verboten-Schilder" abgeschraubt hat und die Dinger dank Haushaltsloch irgendwie nicht mehr ersetzt werden...


----------



## Davidbelize (28. März 2008)

so herr zaskar-le nun sind sie fällig einen bestimmen thread zu benutzen den es hier im gt forum gibt.
nachdem sie sich beharrlich verschiedener classik berlin treffen,und anderer verabredungen entzogen haben,bitte ich sie diesen thread auszuführen.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280308&highlight=so+sieht+der+besitzer


ich bitte sie umgehend diese information nachzureichen, da ich mich sonst genötigt sehe zu anderen massnahmen zu greifen.

es grüsst freundlichst
der david
gt rules   


PS: ihr zaskar sieht fast so schön aus wie meins.
      ansonsten hab ich mo bis fr zwischen 12 und 16 uhr immer platz zum biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so herr zaskar-le nun sind sie fällig einen bestimmen thread zu benutzen den es hier im gt forum gibt.
> nachdem sie sich beharrlich verschiedener classik berlin treffen,und anderer verabredungen entzogen haben,bitte ich sie diesen thread auszuführen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280308&highlight=so+sieht+der+besitzer



und wenn du schon dabei bist davids bitte nachzukommen, kannst du auch gleich zu diesem thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277993

etwas beisteuern. ich denke das könnte ganz spannend sein wenn ich mir dein brodie so ansehe


----------



## hoeckle (28. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> und wenn du schon dabei bist davids bitte nachzukommen, kannst du auch gleich zu diesem thread
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277993
> 
> etwas beisteuern. ich denke das könnte ganz spannend sein wenn ich mir dein brodie so ansehe


 
Volker, einmal langt....  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4473212&postcount=45


----------



## versus (28. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Volker, einmal langt....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4473212&postcount=45



ups. das muss mir wohl entgangen sein


----------



## zaskar-le (28. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> bitte ich sie diesen thread auszuführen



...so möge Er sich an meinem Antlitz ergötzen


----------



## GT-Man (28. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Warst Du das heute mit dem blauen Breezer?! Messelpark war auch dabei. ...


Ne, habe leider kein Breezer, aber meine Eltern wohnen direkt am Park (allerdings am anderen Ende Richtung Clayallee). Daher war der Messelpark früher mal meine Haus-und-Hof-Joggingstrecke, meine erste Freundin wohnte um die Ecke, die alte Schule ist nicht weit weg, die Uni sowieso nicht - bin halt ein Südwest-Berliner-Getto-Kind.


----------



## zaskar-le (28. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ne, habe leider kein Breezer, aber meine Eltern wohnen direkt am Park (allerdings am anderen Ende Richtung Clayallee). Daher war der Messelpark früher mal meine Haus-und-Hof-Joggingstrecke, meine erste Freundin wohnte um die Ecke, die alte Schule ist nicht weit weg, die Uni sowieso nicht - bin halt ein Südwest-Berliner-Getto-Kind.



ein hartes Schicksal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (30. März 2008)

Ich schon wieder  
Könnte mich echt daran gewöhnen, mal wieder öfter biken zu gehen.

*Erstmal ein wenig einfahren...*




*Ein typischer Berliner Protzbau. *
(leider machts für gewöhnlich weniger Spaß, dort hinzugehen)




*Aus dieser Perspektive werden einige mehr damit anfangen können...*




*Da mir vom Fotografieren kalt wurde, musste ich mich wieder etwas warm machen...  *




*Das Geläuf wurde nun etwas holpriger...*




*Eine Mini-Abfahrt mit Wasserblick! *Das ist für Berliner Verhältnisse etwas ganz besonders. 
Musste feststellen, dass meine Manitou II langsam alt wird.




*...und schon war ich an der Grunewaldseite der Havel angekommen*







Dann gemütlich nach Hause gerollert, waren 45 sehr entspannte Kilometer. 
Ich glaube, ich poste gleich noch im Classic-Forum, damit die da auch mal ein schönes Bike zu sehen bekommen (auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich wegen dem Steuersatz in der Luft zerrissen werde...)  

Christian


----------



## spatzel (30. März 2008)

so,ich (oder besser die Familie)habs dann auch mal geschafft, bei diesem Traumwetter ein bissel auf Rad zu steigen.Da mein Cosmic noch in der Werkstatt hängt (der neue,schwarze King is noch on the road...) musste ich halt auf mein altbewährtes zurückgreifen..... und es läuft und läuft und läuft.....


----------



## -lupo- (30. März 2008)

Sehr sehr schöne Bilder! Das Bike auch ;-)

@spatzel:

Sieht top aus! Sind das rote Hadleys am Kinderhänger?


----------



## cleiende (30. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> (auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich wegen dem Steuersatz in der Luft zerrissen werde...)



Das mit Sicherheit. Aber die hintere Magura-Leitung kann man auch durch die abgenietete Bremszuführung durchlegen. Wem das zuviel Arbeit ist, der befestig sie dort mit einem profanen Kabelbinder. So wie auf dem Bild ist echt verboten.
Ach ja, schwarze Booster hätte ich noch.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (30. März 2008)

Hört bitte auf!!! Ich liege schon wieder mit Erkältung in der Ecke


----------



## Bastieeeh (30. März 2008)

Das ist nicht etwa KLEBEBAND, das da die Hydraulikleitungen der Magura an Ort und Stelle fixiert?

Ansonsten find ich es Klasse, trotz GripShift.


----------



## spatzel (30. März 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schöne Bilder! Das Bike auch ;-)
> 
> @spatzel:
> 
> Sieht top aus! Sind das rote Hadleys am Kinderhänger?



...hehe....neenee,det sin originohl Chariot Naben made in Canada....


----------



## zaskar-le (30. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Das ist nicht etwa KLEBEBAND, das da die Hydraulikleitungen der Magura an Ort und Stelle fixiert?



Ach was, da -ähh- täuscht wohl die Perspektive  
Habe hier vom Tom noch ein Kit rumliegen, aber grad gehe ich lieber radeln, statt zu schrauben, wenn ich schon mal etwas Zeit habe  
Gelobe Besserung - Leitungsverlegung war schon immer meine Schwäche


----------



## ReeN! (6. April 2008)

Das Bild würde wahrscheinlich besser in den anderen Thread passen, find aber das ich nich groß genug drauf bin. Und das rad hat mich ja auch dei Strecke zum bahnhof gebracht, also wars im Einsatz. Und da ich eh nur hochgefahren bin um Bilder zu machen, lies sich das folgende nicht vermeiden.


----------



## versus (6. April 2008)

super foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (6. April 2008)

Heute mal ein wenig in Schnee und Schlamm gespielt.


















Hoch droben kreisten einige Manitous und ein Yeti wurde auch gesichtet.






Ich hatte mich unter Verwendung eines schwarzen Answer Vorbaus als Tarnung unauffällig in die Nähe der Stammesbrüder bringen können.














Es half nichts, die Tarnung flog auf !
Aber es herrschte großes Interesse und das artfremde LTS wurde sehr herzlich im Kreise der großen Stammesbrüder mit aufgenommen.




Geil war's, danke Ellen und allen anderen !


----------



## versus (6. April 2008)

da hast du aber glück gehabt ein paar freundliche artgenossen gestossen zu sein. es soll bei dieser spezies ja auch einige zickige geben    

tolle geschichte! münchen?


----------



## BonelessChicken (6. April 2008)

Ca. 1h südlich von München, am Schliersee. Waren wirklich ausnahmslos sehr nette Charaktere vertreten .
Mehr dazu gibts hier.

Bei dem Yeti war nur das Bike selber zickig. Yetis scheinen einen ziemlichen Drang zum Umfallen zu haben, deren Gleichgewichtssinn ist anscheinend noch nicht so entwickelt gewesen .


----------



## gnss (9. April 2008)

Wofür so ein drittes Dreieck wirklich gedacht ist:


----------



## Manni1599 (9. April 2008)

Da wirds beim fahren aber kalt am rechten Oberschenkel!


----------



## versus (9. April 2008)

danke manni - jetzt hab ichs auch erkannt...


----------



## spatzel (9. April 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Wofür so ein drittes Dreieck wirklich gedacht ist:



Haha,wie geil!da können sich dann kläffende,einem hinterherrennende Hunde statt am Bein daran verbeißen....


----------



## versus (12. April 2008)

mal wieder nicht so richtig IM einsatz, aber sooo scheee wars...

nette begegnung am rande:
ein sehr betagter herr mit gehtstock spaziert am waldrand entlang. nachdem ich ihn beim vorbeifahren gegrüsst habe sagt 
er: "goohsch uffä?"
ich: "ja!"
er: "bisch ä halbverruckter chaib!"

so sind sie, die schweizer  

gasthaus jurablick (obwohl man da definitiv nicht richtung jura blickt ;-)




bitte keine bemerkungen zur spezi-kurbel, die turbine kommt dran, sobald ich die passenden schrauben für das kleine kb gefunden habe




zürisee und das glarnerland:





noch jemand dafür, dass der wp verlängert wird  

heute scheint die sonne, es ist warm und ich wünsche allen, die es heute aufs bike schaffen viel spass !!!


----------



## oliversen (12. April 2008)

Bei Euch ist ja noch richtig kalt....

... Singeltrail auf Taiwanesisch




Und ich mittendrin




oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (12. April 2008)

Wow, tolle Landschaften, sehr schöne Fotos!
Ich war heute eine Blume pflücken.


----------



## Backfisch (12. April 2008)

Cool, aber erinnert mich an die Blume aus dieser Werbung: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeUl6JFSMuU


----------



## Kint (12. April 2008)

volker was isn n chaib ? 




oliversen schrieb:


> Bei Euch ist ja noch richtig kalt....
> 
> Und ich mittendrin
> 
> ...



schöne fotos. sieht kuschelig aus, aber wo isn thekla ? oder hat die das foto geschossen ? prespektive kommt hin...


----------



## oliversen (13. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> volker was isn n chaib ?
> 
> schöne fotos. sieht kuschelig aus, aber wo isn thekla ? oder hat die das foto geschossen ? prespektive kommt hin...



Dann will ich mal fuer den Volker (wobei Kint als ehemals Sueddeutscher da eigentliche einen Vorteil haben sollte)
Chaib (Schweizerdeutsch) = Kaib (sued-/mittelbadisch) = Bursche oder Kerl (Hochdeutsch)    (musste aber auch eine zeit lang ueberlegen) 

Thekla sitzt uebrigens noch auf dem MET... ich muss der noch ein wenig beim umziehen helfen.

oliversen


----------



## Stemmel (13. April 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Bei Euch ist ja noch richtig kalt....
> 
> ... Singeltrail auf Taiwanesisch
> 
> ...



Irgendwie hätte ich immer Bedenken, dass mich irgendetwas aus dem Dickicht heraus anspringen könnte...  

Daggi


----------



## versus (13. April 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal fuer den Volker (wobei Kint als ehemals Sueddeutscher da eigentliche einen Vorteil haben sollte)
> Chaib (Schweizerdeutsch) = Kaib (sued-/mittelbadisch) = Bursche oder Kerl (Hochdeutsch)    (musste aber auch eine zeit lang ueberlegen)
> 
> Thekla sitzt uebrigens noch auf dem MET... ich muss der noch ein wenig beim umziehen helfen.
> ...



besser hätte ich es nicht erklären können.  
der chaib, oder kaib hätte dir bei deinen besuchen in freiburg aber schon begegnet sein hönnen. hättest du dich mal mit der urbevölkerung und nicht nur mit lübecker studenten rumgetrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. April 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal fuer den Volker (wobei Kint als ehemals Sueddeutscher da eigentliche einen Vorteil haben sollte)
> Chaib (Schweizerdeutsch) = Kaib (sued-/mittelbadisch) = Bursche oder Kerl (Hochdeutsch)    (musste aber auch eine zeit lang ueberlegen)
> 
> Thekla sitzt uebrigens noch auf dem MET... ich muss der noch ein wenig beim umziehen helfen.
> ...



besser hätte ich es nicht erklären können.  
der chaib, oder kaib hätte dir bei deinen besuchen in freiburg aber schon begegnet sein hönnen. hättest du dich mal mit der urbevölkerung und nicht nur mit lübecker studenten rumgetrieben


----------



## GT-Hinterland (13. April 2008)

*So, Gestern war es bei mir auch endlich wieder soweit!
Nach hartnäckiger Erkältung habe ich mich mit meinen Bikekollegen auf eine große 100KM Tour gemacht. War richtig geil!  der Schluss leider nicht *

*Mit kleinen Klettereinlagen*




*später ging es durch einen alten Eisenbahntunnel*




*leider zu dicker Schotter, so das wir nicht durchfahren konnten!*



*
nach 70KM hat es mich hier in dem Kyrill durcheinander zerrissenund bin voll auf das linke Knie gefallen!!!*




*Bin dann noch 10KM zu einem Freund gekommen, wo dann für mich die Tour zuende war. Das Knie wollte nichtmehr! 
Trotzdem war es eine geile Tour!*

Mehr Bilder im Fotoalbum


----------



## Davidbelize (13. April 2008)

heut war der erste ausritt mit meinem cosmic sunrise zassi zum berliner classik-treffen.  





es befand sich in guter gesellschaft vom farbenspiel her betrachtet.


----------



## tomasius (13. April 2008)

Und ich hatte mal wieder keinen Antrieb.  

@gt-hinterland: 

Gute Besserung. Das ist hoffentlich nichts Ernstes.

Tom


----------



## GT-Hinterland (13. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @gt-hinterland:
> 
> Gute Besserung. Das ist hoffentlich nichts Ernstes.
> 
> Tom



Danke Tom 
Es geht schon wieder, habe das Knie mit Eis gekühlt! Muß doch nächstes Wochenende wieder funktionieren


----------



## Kint (14. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> besser hätte ich es nicht erklären können.
> der chaib, oder kaib hätte dir bei deinen besuchen in freiburg aber schon begegnet sein hönnen. hättest du dich mal mit der urbevölkerung und nicht nur mit lübecker studenten rumgetrieben



ich habe mich in Freiburg noch *NIE* mit Lübecker studenten rumgetrieben, da ich seit ich in Lübeck wohne kaum noch In FR war. fast immer und auschliesslich, mit gebürtigen freiburgern, gebürtigen die zwischenzeitlcih ins tauberfränkische ausgewandert waren (daher auch keinerlei assoziation mit kaib)  sowie Franken die ins Freiburgische ausgewandert waren.  aber du hast recht die möglichkeit ist nicht von der hand zu weisen... 

und sprachliche vorteile hab ich als gebürtiger des niederbergischen Landes,  höchstens bei Kehrl,kehrl,kehrl...





Stemmel schrieb:


> Irgendwie hätte ich immer Bedenken, dass mich irgendetwas aus dem Dickicht heraus anspringen könnte...
> 
> Daggi



dafür ist thekla ja normalerweise da um allen potentiellen angreifern einen gehörigen schreck einzujagen...


----------



## Stemmel (14. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> dafür ist thekla ja normalerweise da um allen potentiellen angreifern einen gehörigen schreck einzujagen...



Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass Thekla den von mir befürchteten potentiellen Angreifern etwas entgegen zu setzen hat...  

LG
Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (14. April 2008)

Gestern im Sachsenwald:




Das 1990er Avalanche ist jetzt soweit fertig, ist zur Zeit mein meistgenutztes Rad. Fährt sich absolut super. Ich werde es euch dann bald auch mal im "Zeigt her" im Detail vorstellen.





Manni


----------



## versus (14. April 2008)

manni,
das avalanche ist *D E R    H A M M E R* geworden ! ! !

bin schon sher gespannt auf zeigt-her-fotos, aber auch jetzt kann ich schon sagen, ich bin


----------



## Catsoft (14. April 2008)

Manni, du alter Poser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (14. April 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Manni, du alter Poser



wenigstens das klappt!


----------



## maatik (14. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Gestern im Sachsenwald:



Was für ein Recke !!  Super Foto !


----------



## Backfisch (14. April 2008)

Mit stolzgeschwellter Brust (u.a.  )... aber zu Recht! Schönes Rad!


----------



## Manni1599 (14. April 2008)

Daaaaaankke schööööön!


----------



## Davidbelize (14. April 2008)

es ist alles gesagt manni.....................................................


----------



## Kint (14. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Gestern im Sachsenwald:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geil geworden manni. 

die frage aber : gabs 1990 schon die regenbogen ? irgendwie ist meine erste erinnerung so um 93 ? kann das sein ?


----------



## Manni1599 (14. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> geil geworden manni.
> 
> die frage aber : gabs 1990 schon die regenbogen ? irgendwie ist meine erste erinnerung so um 93 ? kann das sein ?



Das weiss ich nicht genau. Nachdem mir im KELLER das Rad umgefallen ist und der Bremsgriff ans Oberrohr geschlagen ist (und natürlich eine kleine Macke hinterlassen hat ) wollte ich da einen Schutz haben. Ist nur Isolierband und Steinschlag Schutzfolie drüber. An den Sitzstreben habe ich die Reste verklebt. 

1990 war auf jeden Fall die erste "echte" WM, unter der Flagge der UCI.

Ob es da schon den Regenbogen gab weiss ich allerdings nicht.

PS.: Da ist auch der Windbreaker, Sven!


----------



## Kint (14. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Das weiss ich nicht genau. Nachdem mir im KELLER das Rad umgefallen ist und der Bremsgriff ans Oberrohr geschlagen ist (und natürlich eine kleine Macke hinterlassen hat ) wollte ich da einen Schutz haben. Ist nur Isolierband und Steinschlag Schutzfolie drüber. An den Sitzstreben habe ich die Reste verklebt.
> 
> 1990 war auf jeden Fall die erste "echte" WM, unter der Flagge der UCI.
> 
> ...




das altbekannte problem. das kann man auch elegant umgehen, indem man die züge und hüllen nur so lang macht, dass diese bewegung gar nicht möglich ist. i.d.R. braucht man den >90° lenkeinschlag beim fahren eh nicht....  mach ich aber auch nicht...

jau 90 war die erste richtige - die dritte generell. allerdings war tomac der 90er weltmeister und julie furtado, aber die ritt damlas noch einen yeti...

das erste regenbogen dingens dass ich kenne war das hier  (danke musa) 
wäre 93....

udn ja habsch gesehen. passt soch ganz gut....


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. April 2008)

Gern geschehen Kint!....aber wofür (der Link funktioniert nicht) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (14. April 2008)

Noch einfacher:
Einfach ein Stück Rohrisolierung über das Oberrohr des abgestellten Rades. Hier helfen ein paar Cent bittere Tränen vermeiden.


----------



## Catsoft (14. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> das altbekannte problem. das kann man auch elegant umgehen, indem man die züge und hüllen nur so lang macht, dass diese bewegung gar nicht möglich ist. i.d.R. braucht man den >90° lenkeinschlag beim fahren eh nicht....  mach ich aber auch nicht...
> 
> jau 90 war die erste richtige - die dritte generell. allerdings war tomac der 90er weltmeister und julie furtado, aber die ritt damlas noch einen yeti...
> 
> ...



Und ich hab die auf DVD


----------



## jedinightmare (15. April 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und ich hab die auf DVD



Na, das schreit doch geradezu nach: "Kopier uns die!!"


----------



## GTdanni (16. April 2008)

So hier mal nen paar Bilder vom Saisonauftakt. 

Völlig unvorbereitet hab ich das Zassi mal in den Schlamm gestürzt und musste fest stellen das der Mythos XC 2.1 (hinten abgefahren) nicht ganz ideal auf rutschigem Boden ist. 

So bin ich dann nach einigen hundert Metern tragen zwischendurch 26. (von 38) geworden und war nach den 12km fertig wie nach 120. 

Aber seht selbst. 




 




 
















Und hier der Rest der Bilder. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/80348 





Cu Danni


----------



## versus (16. April 2008)

coole bilder danni   sieht nach einem zünftigen saisonauftakt aus 

was hast du dir denn da unter die gabel gestopft ?


----------



## Kint (16. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> coole bilder danni   sieht nach einem zünftigen saisonauftakt aus
> 
> was hast du dir denn da unter die gabel gestopft ?



das ist das long travel kit der amp.... 

stimmt zünftig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> long travel kit



das hatte ich mir ja noch verkniffen


----------



## Catsoft (17. April 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Na, das schreit doch geradezu nach: "Kopier uns die!!"



Könnte der Manni aber auch


----------



## jedinightmare (17. April 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Könnte der Manni aber auch



Gut... dann eben: "KOPIERT EINER VON EUCH UNS DIE!!!"

Immer diese Haarspalterei


----------



## cleiende (18. April 2008)

Ein einsames Rad auf dem Marmorstein, der einsame Radler hat fotografiert.


----------



## oldman (18. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ein einsames Rad auf dem Marmorstein, der einsame Radler hat fotografiert.





hach ja, ich hab' Heimweh


----------



## versus (18. April 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> hach ja, ich hab' Heimweh



geht mir gerade auch so. im frühling ist der pfälzer wald kaum zu toppen  

taunus is natürlich auch schön...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. April 2008)

Der Pälzer Wald ist doch auch im Sommer kaum zu toppen))

VG
Peter


----------



## spatzel (18. April 2008)

.......und vergesst mal bitte den Schwarzwald nicht!!!!


----------



## versus (19. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> .......und vergesst mal bitte den Schwarzwald nicht!!!!



keine sorge, das brauchst du einem gebürtigen freiburger nicht zu sagen   

allerdings hat der p.w. für mich immer noch die krone auf


----------



## versus (19. April 2008)

letzten sonntag bei strahlendem sonnenschein kurz vor dem albishorn - das gelbe im neuen setup (nachdem ein paar teile ans xizang geschraubt wurden) auf einer 5,5-std-tour: 








zurück vor der haustür




nun endlich mit der roten turbine von tofu und einer super funktionierenden fox float 80 und ganz frischen mountain kings - fährt sich sensationell - nur die bremse (10th anni) überzeugt mich noch immer nicht (auf der teils sehr schlammigen tour hat sich dermassen viel schmodder in der bremse verhängt, dass ich x-mal absteigen und die räder freipulen.

sobald ich was feines für das xizang gefunden habe, baue ich die sd7 wieder dran und die magura kommt auf den markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (20. April 2008)

Aufgewacht Faulpelze! Die Sonne ist da! Bin heute 160 Kilometer (Hause-Venlo / Venlo-Hause) geradelt, nur weil meine Lieblingszigarren (nein, NICHT das höllandische grammweise zu zahlende Rauchgut, sondern eben Zigarren) da fünf statt zwölf Euro kosten. Natürlich OHNE Handy oder Kamera (fiel mir ungefähr in der Höhe Mönchengladbach auf). In vierzehn Tagen fahre ich die Strecke aber wieder (wetterabhängig), dann gibbet auch Bilder.


----------



## Kruko (20. April 2008)

Wir hatten das Wochenende wieder riesigen Spaß. GNSS und Manni1599 waren vor Ort. Nicht nur die Touren waren schön, sondern auch die Abende  









Am Ende waren es bei vier Leuts 2 Kisten Bier, eine Flasche Baileys und eine halbe Flasche Ouzo


----------



## jedinightmare (20. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


>



DAS ist der wirkliche Grund, warum OVERSIZE-Rahmen erfunden wurden!!!


----------



## versus (20. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wir hatten das Wochenende wieder riesigen Spaß. GNSS und Manni1599 waren vor Ort. Nicht nur die Touren waren schön, sondern auch die Abende
> 
> Am Ende waren es bei vier Leuts 2 Kisten Bier, eine Flasche Baileys und eine halbe Flasche Ouzo



und ne tüte chips - wegen der elektrolyte, gelle ?  

sieht nach ner menge spass aus  

war auch unterwegs zwischen züri-, türler- und zuger see. strahlender sonnenschein und einen haufen super pfädchen


----------



## Kruko (20. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> und ne tüte chips - wegen der elektrolyte, gelle ?
> 
> sieht nach ner menge spass aus



Och, es gab auch Salz-Kräcker mit leckerem Dip und die Grill-Saison wurde auch eröffnet 

Wir hatten einen tierischen Spaß Gell Manni und Martin??


----------



## Kint (20. April 2008)

...


----------



## Manni1599 (21. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Och, es gab auch Salz-Kräcker mit leckerem Dip und die Grill-Saison wurde auch eröffnet
> 
> Wir hatten einen tierischen Spaß Gell Manni und Martin??




Ja, war wieder mal ein geiles WE bei euch. Tolle Strecken an beiden Tagen, gutes Wetter, extrem gute Verpflegung. Hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht.

Danke nochmal für eure Gastfreundschaft. 



@jedinightmare: Ja, ich finde auch dass der Jörg mal etwas abnehmen könnte!


----------



## Stemmel (21. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> . Tolle Strecken an beiden Tagen, gutes Wetter, extrem gute Verpflegung.



immer noch neue Strecken in Bad Karlshafen gefunden???


----------



## Manni1599 (21. April 2008)

ja, und die fürs nächste Mal sind schon ausgesucht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (21. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ja, und die fürs nächste Mal sind schon ausgesucht....




Hatten wir das schon?? Waren wohl doch ein paar Bier zuviel  

Aber immer gerne. Dein Auto kennt ja so langsam den Weg


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. April 2008)

@ Manni: freut mich dass der Windbreaker auch genutzt wird!!

VG
Peter


----------



## zaskar-le (21. April 2008)

War das genial heute!
Es gibt sie, die kleinen, versteckten Highlights, auch in Berlin.

*Sonne satt, und hübsche 18°.*




*Leere, gute Wege zum Tempomachen...*




*Uferidylle...*




*Blauer Himmel...*




*Einsame, verträumte Buchten  
*



*Landunter in Teltow...
*



*Kleine, durchaus fiese Singletrails (leider nicht allzu lang)*




Urlaubsfeeling...












...habe heute allerdings gemerkt, dass die blöden Birkenpollen mir langsam echt zu schaffen machen > bedeutet leider immer mindestens ca. 2 Wochen Bike-Zwangspause  
Demnächst wird übrigens die Lenkzentrale des Zaskars "saniert"; nach 15 Jahren dürfen Air Alloy & Co. in Rente gehen. 
Und wem das Zaskar zu langweilig wird: bald ist endlich mein zweites GT fertig  

Sonnige Grüße an alle GT´ler
Christian


----------



## Storck74 (21. April 2008)

Sorry aber diese abgefressenen Bremshebel gehen mal garnicht. Und die Yeti Griffe (auch wenn sie noch so schön sind) an einem GT:kotz: 

Markus


----------



## tofu1000 (21. April 2008)

Liebes Tagebuch:

Heute war ein wundeschöner, sonniger Tag. Leider hatten wir hier nur 11° anstatt der Berlinschen 18° Celsius, doch ich hatte nichts zu tun und so holte ich mein frisch gestriegeltes, amerikanisches Tretpferd aus seinem Verschlag und ritt mit ihm über Stock und Stein. Abseits der festen Wege, durch Wälder hindurch, an Seen vorbei...



...bewarfen wir uns einige Stunden gegenseitig mit Schlamm. Gegen Ende haben wir uns noch einmal richtig nass gemacht:



(Diese Bachdurchquerung stellt im Sommer eine sehr angenehme Erfrischung dar, war aber aufgrund der letzten Regenfälle doch recht tief und schnell, so dass ich mir eine Kneipp-Kur zwangsverordnen musste.)


----------



## jedinightmare (21. April 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


>



Und? Taucht datt watt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (21. April 2008)

Das war echt ein super Wochenende. Hier Manni beim Flicken:


----------



## spatzel (21. April 2008)

Sag mal,WO wohnt ihr eigentlich??Sonne??Heute??? Das Wetter hier beschreib ich mal so wie es das das kleine Arseloch sagen würde:F*ckpisse!....und das ist noch milde ausgedrückt....


----------



## Backfisch (21. April 2008)

In Norddeutschland   

Hier war heute Sonne und ICH SASS DEN GANZEN TAG *AM COMPUTER UND MUSSTE ARBEITEN !!!!*


----------



## tofu1000 (22. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> Sag mal,WO wohnt ihr eigentlich??Sonne??Heute??? Das Wetter hier beschreib ich mal so wie es das das kleine Arseloch sagen würde:F*ckpisse!....und das ist noch milde ausgedrückt....


Wahrscheinlich wird diese Gegend hier auch deshalb "goldener Osten" genannt...


----------



## mountymaus (22. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> Sag mal,WO wohnt ihr eigentlich??Sonne??Heute??? Das Wetter hier beschreib ich mal so wie es das das kleine Arseloch sagen würde:F*ckpisse!....und das ist noch milde ausgedrückt....





Wobei das Wetter bei uns, mitten in Deutschland, auch einfach nur herrlich war. 




Und am Abend kam dann totes Tier auf den Grill  lecker


----------



## Backfisch (22. April 2008)




----------



## spatzel (22. April 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird diese Gegend hier auch deshalb "goldener Osten" genannt...



Naja,eigentlich wohne ich ja auch in der Toskana Deutschlands Aber im Moment wohl eher England was das Wetter angeht.....


----------



## eddy 1 (22. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


>



was ist das für ein rahmen und bj ??


----------



## Backfisch (22. April 2008)

Das ist ein Ruckus, Baujahr ca. 2003.


----------



## rob (22. April 2008)

ich war am wochenende in jena. geniale wege und pfade, tolle landschaft rund um die stadt. ein richtig schöner tag.
einige schmale pfade direkt am hang hatten unglaublichen flow, sodass man sogar bergauf förmlich gesurft ist und auch total kaputt noch alles aus sich raus geholt hat - unvergesslich! das psyclone mit dem flachen oberrohr, dazu nen 10° vorbau, riserbar und natürlich starrgabel - ich hab mich mit meinem GT verschmolzen gefühlt  racig, wendig, volle kanne :]







rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (22. April 2008)

jo rob, sehr geil

Leider wird mein Karakoram wohl bis zum Hessen stressen noch nicht fertig sein

Ampel


----------



## Bastieeeh (22. April 2008)

Hey Rob, wenn du wieder mal in Jena bist, dann sag Bescheid. Ich komm von hier und wohne hier. Gute Strecken gibt's hier zu Hauf, wie du sicher gesehen hast.
Achso - Voraussetzung ist, dass mein Zaskar fertig ist... Hast also noch ein bisschen Zeit. 

Grüße - Sebastian


----------



## Kruko (27. April 2008)

Haben heute das geniale Wetter ausgenutzt. Hier ein paar Eindrücke 













Mehr Fotos gibt es hier


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. April 2008)

Hi,

diese Gabelung kennen wir doch oder?

VG
Peter



gt-heini schrieb:


> Haben heute das geniale Wetter ausgenutzt. Hier ein paar Eindrücke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mountymaus (27. April 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> diese Gabelung kennen wir doch oder?
> 
> ...





Die kennst Du, allerdings seid Ihr von rechts gekommen. 
Respekt, dass Du das erkannt hast


----------



## versus (27. April 2008)

sag mal jörg,

wechselst du die reifen für up- (rot) und down-(schwarz) hill ???  

schöne bilder - auch von rob !!!


----------



## mountymaus (27. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> sag mal jörg,
> 
> wechselst du die reifen für up- (rot) und down-(schwarz) hill ???
> 
> schöne bilder - auch von rob !!!




Hey, Volker!
Jörg und ich sind heute im Partnerlook unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## versus (27. April 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hey, Volker!
> Jörg und ich sind heute im Partnerlook unterwegs gewesen.



is klar. spässken, ne!


----------



## tofu1000 (28. April 2008)

Das war aber auch wirklich ein fantastisches Wetter! Da kam selbst das kleine Schwarze für mehrere Stunden zum spielen raus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (28. April 2008)

Auf diesem Bild sind ein Ruckus und ein Talera versteckt


----------



## Kelme (28. April 2008)

Überblick über das Pfälzer Bergland vom Drachenfels.


----------



## hoeckle (28. April 2008)

kelme, einfach geil deine kiste, jedesmal wieder...


----------



## Kelme (28. April 2008)

Dann trau ich mich für noch ein Bildchen.


----------



## versus (28. April 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Überblick über das Pfälzer Bergland vom Drachenfels.



tolles bike  , aber was mein herz noch höher schlagen lässt ist der 

DRACHENFELS    

hach, der pfälzer wald... "do werd die werscht gemacht, do werd die wutz geschlacht, do werd gesoff bis in die nacht" 

na wer weiss von wem das ist ?


----------



## Bastieeeh (29. April 2008)

Goethe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (29. April 2008)

Von Volker


----------



## versus (29. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Goethe?



war der aach pälzer


----------



## versus (29. April 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Von Volker



ich habe es schon oft gesagt, bzw. gesungen, aber kann es mir leider nicht auf die fahne schreiben


----------



## Gnemi (29. April 2008)

Dat Xizang kenn ich doch ....


----------



## cleiende (1. Mai 2008)

Und wieder mal eine Story aus der Serie "in hoc signo vinces"





"Oldman" und "the not so old man" haben den Taunus unter die Reifen genommen. War ja auch "Vatertag" heute.

Distanz: 62,6 km
Höhenmeter: 1100
Schnitt: 16,4 ('cause we're old men)

et voila, mal ein paar Bilder.

Mancher kennt das Panorama noch aus 2005





danach quälten wir unsere Kadaver auf den Taunuskamm





Ach, eigentlich war es nett, so platt sehen wir auch nicht aus





Im Schatten dieses Bauwerks genossen wir Speis und Trank





Und ritten unserem Ausgangspunkt entgegen. Ach ja, am Pelagiusplatz ließen wir uns nochmal knipsen





Heute mal freier Blick nach FFM und, auf dem Bild nicht erkennbar, zum Frankenstein bei DA.





Schee wars. So Ihr Väter, was habt Ihr so gemacht?

Ach ja: Google-Earth Datei im Anhang!


----------



## versus (1. Mai 2008)

das sieht doch gut aus  



cleiende schrieb:


> was habt Ihr so gemacht?



ich habe heute trotz mangelhaftem vaterstatus den pfannenstiel unter die räder genommen:

das foto gibts auch schon mit dem gelben zassi




den hammer trail durch den meilener tobel








oben auf dem pfannenstiel durfte ich bei lecker kalbsbratwurst dem wohl schweizerischten aller events beiwohnen: dem schwingfest

so geil...


----------



## Kruko (1. Mai 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr so gemacht?



Kein Vater, aber im Taunus war ich auch. Habe dort den Lotto ausgeführt.   Anstrengend war es. Leider hatte ich keine Zeit um Bilder zu machen 

Den Rest könnt Ihr hier nachlesen


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Mai 2008)

Ich wollte heute auch radeln. Aber da nimmt man einmal mal nicht eins der schönen GTs, sondern das Univega Enduro, und das endet dann so:






Ein Ast hat mir das Schaltwerk abgerissen, das SW selbst hats überlebt, aber das Schaltauge ist hin.


----------



## Kint (2. Mai 2008)

vorgestern hats hier geregnet. trotzdem wurde das gt bewegt (auch wenns aufm bild sher eingesperrtaussieht...


----------



## versus (2. Mai 2008)

colles foto!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (3. Mai 2008)

da ich jetzt ein RR habe, hier mein erster Pass! 

Col de la Faucille 1323m, von 487m gestartet, 20,5km Strecke:





war schön. Das nächste mal dann mit einem Mtb, die Höhenmeter kann man ja auf Waldwegen wieder vernichten...


----------



## daniel77 (3. Mai 2008)

Kellerwald Marathon 2008.


----------



## Muckelchen (3. Mai 2008)

Heute auf dem Brocken:


----------



## Cristina (3. Mai 2008)

Gestern auf dem Brocken:



Heute an der Oker:




Mist falscher Account.


----------



## KONI-DU (4. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mir heute den 1. Sonnenbrand geholt


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2008)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Heute auf dem Brocken:




Das sind wohl die aufgetürmten Reste von vor 4 Wochen!


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Mai 2008)

5 Stunden, 38 km und 1614 Hm. Ilsenburg - Brocken - Ilsenburg (Grobe Angabe)






Im Einsatz das LTS. Es war das einzige Bike mit weniger als 120 mm Federweg, aber bei dem Abfahrten nicht das letzte!


----------



## mountymaus (5. Mai 2008)

Wir waren am 1. Mai in Frankfurt unterwegs.
"Rund um den Henninger Turm"
Jörg ist 100km und ich 75km gefahren. Leider haben wir keine anderen Bilder als diese kleinen Thumbs ​
Der Start von Jörg um 8:50 Uhr




Der Start von Insa um 9:32 Uhr




Jörg um 10:42 Uhr am Ruppertshainer Berg im Taunus




Insa um 11:27 Uhr am Henninger Turm, Darmstädter Landstraße




Jörg um 11:38 Uhr am Henninger Turm, Darmstädter Landstraße


----------



## alecszaskar (5. Mai 2008)

darf ich als Sachsenhäuser ein Korrektur der Straßennamen einbringen?

Darmstädter Landstraße sollte es heissen.

Hoffentlich hat es euch gefallen. Ich habe leider von dem ganzen Rennen nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (5. Mai 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> darf ich als Sachsenhäuser ein Korrektur der Straßennamen einbringen?
> 
> Darmstädter Landstraße sollte es heissen.
> 
> Hoffentlich hat es euch gefallen. Ich habe leider von dem ganzen Rennen nichts mitbekommen.



Straßenname ist korrigiert. DANKE!!
Es hat wieder großen Spaß gemacht.  
Das Wetter hat mitgespielt, es war nur etwas windig.


----------



## gremlino (5. Mai 2008)

Mein LTS war gestern auf gemütlicher Tour mit mir, Wuppertal Richtung Hattingen und zurück, ein wenig das gute Wetter nutzen:


----------



## SplashingKrusty (8. Mai 2008)

@ mountymaus 

Dann wart ihr das mit den Gt Rennrädern....Cool, hab euch am Ruppertshainer Berg gesehen, stand ca. 300m vor der Bergwertung.


----------



## mountymaus (8. Mai 2008)

SplashingKrusty schrieb:


> @ mountymaus
> 
> Dann wart ihr das mit den Gt Rennrädern....Cool, hab euch am Ruppertshainer Berg gesehen, stand ca. 300m vor der Bergwertung.



Ich bin "nur" 75km gefahren, da kommt man nicht über den Ruppertshainer Berg


----------



## SplashingKrusty (8. Mai 2008)

Naja, hab auf jeden Fall 2 GT´s gesehen...achte doch da immer drauf....
Da können die noch so mit ihren Kohlerennern hochschubbern, an nen GT kommen die net ran...Irgendwann hab ich auch mal eins....bis dahin wird auf dem Würfel gefahren....


----------



## spatzel (9. Mai 2008)

Sodele,noch nen Nachschlag von mir....war letzen Sonntag ENDLICH mal wieder auf Schotter unterwegs,nachdem nach unsäglichen 6(SECHS!!!) Wochen der schwarze King endlich ankam und sofort in der Baustelle verschwand Ist nur ein Handy-bild,daher net so gestochen scharf....



Braucht jemand nen gebrauchten Schwarzen 1 1/8" Chris King,hab jetzt leider aufgrund von Ungeduld einen über.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (11. Mai 2008)

nachdem ich mit den geschalteten mtb´s schon was länger möglichst lange ohne schaltvorgänge auszukommen versuchte, bin ich dann ab fertigstellung des timberline richtig singlespeed (ssp) gefahren.
ich muss sagen, es geht mehr als man denkt.
anfangs tut man sich dann doch etwas schwer, die muskulatur und die herfrequenz in tolerable bereiche zu bekommen.
es hilft halt nichts - man muss die tolerablen bereiche deutlich vergrößern.
während sich ein normaler mtbler von der trittfrequenz her immer so bei 80-90 umrehungen/min bewegt, und durch die schaltung das benötigte drehmoment ziemlich konstant hält, muss ein singlespeeder von trittfrequenz unter 40 mit brachialem drehmoment bis zum hamster-in-rolle-tritt mit nahezu null drehmoment bei locker über 140 kurbelumdrehungen/min alles abdecken.
hohe trittfrequenz geht auf den kreislauf und erfordert eine gute technik, speziell im gelände, hohe drehmomente belasten muskulatur, sehnen und gelenke.
es gibt zwar ein paar tricks, die den uphill erleichtern (sehr breiter lenker zum ziehen...), aber man muss eben anders trainieren.
durch den alltagscrosser, der ja auch ssp ist, bin ich dann im frühjahr nahezu komplett auf singlespeed umgestiegen.
geschaltet fahre ich nur noch ab und zu, wenn ich mag oder ich ein spezielles training einbauen will.

naturgemäß gilt es zu beachten:
einer, der ssp-mtb fahren kann, ist am berg immer einer der schnellsten (er will halt die trittfrequenz möglichst hoch halten). das erfordert einen guten kreislauf und eine hohe laktattoleranz.
bergab muss er fahrtechnik an den tag legen; da er nicht so toll beschleunigen kann, will er möglichst schnell druch die kurve/trail passage.
daher gerne reifen mit gutem grip und beim gt, da es ungefedert ist, auch einen flacheren lenkwinkel und damit verbundenen längeren nachlauf - alles am gt vorhanden, bzw. verbaut. auch hier ist der geübte rider deutlich bei den schnellsten.
lediglich in leichtem gefälle oder in der ebene hat er keine chance - dann wenn die konkurrenz aus dem geschalteten bereich das große kettenblatt auflegt....

dennoch hat es gestern nach einer 7 tage woche mit jedem tag training beim gäsbock marathon (einer der schönsten streckenverläufe, die ich kenne, und durchaus als anspruchsvoll zu bezeichnen) für eine gute platzierung gereicht.
angereist mit dem gt und ohne pause an den beiden vortagen (eigentlich das minimum bei einem marathon) habe ich mich entschlossen, nicht die 81km/2.200hm sondern die 52km/1.100 hm zu fahren.

es ist schon was besonderes. es gab pausenlos ungläubige blicke (komplett ungefedert und mit ohne schaltung, 16 jahre altes bike...) aber beim fahren dann viel beifall und anerkennung.
man wird zum sympathieträger im feld der carbon-vollgefedert geschosse, wenn diese einen nicht abschütteln, weil eben jener freak am berg alle abhängt, im downhill vorne bleibt, und erst in der ebene wieder eingeholt werden kann.
an jeder verpflegung kopfschütteln der ganzen laktatbomber.

im ziel dann die erkenntnis, das in der altersklasse 30-40 bis auf zwei starter keiner schneller war als meine wenigkeit, und das obwohl ich gar nicht auf position gefahren bin (ich war im 6. startblock, musste durch viel verkehr und habe an einigen singletrail uphills echt zeit gelassen, da die geschaltete fraktion vor mir unendlich lahm unterwegs war).
da war es dem veranstalter dann auch wert, mich mitsamt bike auf die bühne im zielbereich zu holen und mich mit einem sonderpreis zu beschenken.
es gab auch noch ein bild mit einem freerider, der auch auf der strecke unterwegs war - unsere bikes definieren zwei endpunkte im fahrradbau - sobald mir das bild vorliegt, werde ich es mal posten.

fazit:
das gt passt mir mittlerweile wie angegossen - der perfekte ssp für mich.
ich muss nur zwei kleine probleme in den griff bekommen - mir rutscht die sattelstütze immer wieder leicht ein, und vorne knackt es - vermutlich der steuersatz.... hat keine 1.500km gehalten - leichtbau eben  

in diesem sinne
fahrt mehr rad

bilder folgen


----------



## toncoc (11. Mai 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phaty/2482767110/sizes/l/
leider nur ne handycam, aber was solls


----------



## Kint (11. Mai 2008)

toncoc schrieb:


> ...
> fazit:
> da gt passt mir mittlerweile wie angegossen - der perfekte ssp für mich.
> ich muss nur zwei kleine probleme in den griff bekommen - mir rutscht die sattelstütze immer wieder leicht ein, und vorne knackt es - vermutlich der steuersatz.... hat keine 1.500km gehalten - leichtbau eben
> ...



das ist schön....  und meinen glückwunsch...- das flickr bild kann ich aber nicht sehen - werde zum yahoo login umgeleitet...sattelstütze kann daran liegen dass das sattelrohr nicht ordentlich ausgerieben wurde. grade die günstigeren modelle weisen auch bei gt gerne nochmal lackreste im steuerrohr auf - das kann zu schlechter klemmung führen. muss ich beim outpost auch noch machen, auch mir rutscht da die stütze etwas. und die bolzenaufnahme ist meist auch nicht so das wahre - trotz richtigem stützendurchmesser muss ich da deutlich anziehen, so dass die augen wohl nicht mehr lange halten werden. 

mir passt sisp auch immer besser, komme auch immer besser mit den verschiedenen trittfrequenzen zu rande.  zumindest auf der geraden asphalt strecke. in den wald würde ich mich damit noch nicht trauen - wie mir beim rip deutlich bewiesen wurde...  vielleicht wäre eine der frühen gt gabeln mit verstellbarem nachlauf was für dich ? die 2x4 oder 3D - da kannste dann auch nochmal um bis zu 2,5cm den radstand verändern, wenns denn trotzdem noch nicht ganz optimal sein sollte...

bin gestern auch ein bisschen gefahren - mit dem outpost an der trave entlang...irgendwie suche ich in letzter zeit vermehrt gründe das bike zu bewegen - 






heute will ich auch nochmal raus....


----------



## toncoc (11. Mai 2008)

wenn der link nicht geht, es ist jetzt auch offiziell
http://www.gäsbockbiker.de/index.html

das bike passt perfekt, die gabel mit den horizontalen ausfallern gab es nicht für timberline.
aber das bleibt so wie es ist. der nachlauf ist genau richtig.
mit der stütze:
das innenrohr ist lackfrei, aber auch ich muss tierisch anziehen, damit es überhaupt mal hält, bzw. auf 10 schnelle km ca. 1cm verliert.
ich dachte daran, den kleber für carbonklemmungen aufzutragen - hat das schonmal jemand getestet?


----------



## Kint (11. Mai 2008)

toncoc schrieb:


> wenn der link nicht geht, es ist jetzt auch offiziell
> ...
> das bike passt perfekt, die gabel mit den horizontalen ausfallern gab es nicht für timberline.
> aber das bleibt so wie es ist. der nachlauf ist genau richtig.
> ...



schick... ja original war die gabel nicht. wenns perfekt ist , dann umso besser. den kleber hab ich noch nicht getestet. bei mir siehts so aus, dass sich die ösen schon zueinander hingezogen fühlen, schnellspanner schrauben werden schon krumm gezogen dabei. mittlerweile verwende ich einen schraubbolzen ausm RR. damit gehts noch den tick besser, über kurz oder lang werden die ösen aber nachgeben. dann kommt ne klemmschelle dran. (udn ja der stützendurchmesser passt- der klemmschlitz ist auch normal - nicht verdrückt)


----------



## toncoc (11. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> schick... ja original war die gabel nicht. wenns perfekt ist , dann umso besser. den kleber hab ich noch nicht getestet. bei mir siehts so aus, dass sich die ösen schon zueinander hingezogen fühlen, schnellspanner schrauben werden schon krumm gezogen dabei. mittlerweile verwende ich einen schraubbolzen ausm RR. damit gehts noch den tick besser, über kurz oder lang werden die ösen aber nachgeben. dann kommt ne klemmschelle dran. (udn ja der stützendurchmesser passt- der klemmschlitz ist auch normal - nicht verdrückt)



ja, stimmt alles
ich werde das mit dem kleber von syntace mal testen


----------



## cleiende (11. Mai 2008)

toncoc schrieb:


> ich dachte daran, den kleber für carbonklemmungen aufzutragen - hat das schonmal jemand getestet?



Carbonmontagepaste von Dynamics - ist so eine Paste mit Kunsttoffpartikeln (?) die dann im Sattelrohr zwischen Stütze und Rahmen für Reibung sorgen. Hat bei meinem Zaskar gut geholfen.
Wenn das Rad eine externe Klemmung hat (also übergeworfener Ring mit Schnellspanner): HOPE, die Dinger halten. Sehen halt brutal aus, sind aber noch kräftiger als Salsa.


----------



## Kint (11. Mai 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Carbonmontagepaste von Dynamics - ist so eine Paste mit Kunsttoffpartikeln (?) die dann im Sattelrohr zwischen Stütze und Rahmen für Reibung sorgen. Hat bei meinem Zaskar gut geholfen.
> Wenn das Rad eine externe Klemmung hat (also übergeworfener Ring mit Schnellspanner): HOPE, die Dinger halten. Sehen halt brutal aus, sind aber noch kräftiger als Salsa.



gut zu wissen !


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Mai 2008)

Heute war Tachylonday,



Es ist für mich immer wieder erstaunlich, welche Geschwindigkeiten man mit so wenig Krafteinsatz, im Vergleich zum MTB, mit Schmallspur hinkriegt



Schattenspiele


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Mai 2008)

Schönes Rennradel. Mein ZR2000 ist ab morgen oder Mittwoch endlich einsatzbereit, mir juckts schon inne Beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (16. Mai 2008)

Ich war ein paar Tage im Harz:

Kaiserweg, oberhalb Oderbrück:




Bohlenweg um den Oderteich:




Eckertalsperre:


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Mai 2008)

Mensch Manni, krasse Northshores, Du wirst uns noch zum Freerider


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Mai 2008)

war heut mal wieder auf dem "cross-mountain". 
es ist sozusagen das erste gebirge in berlin, das ich in schon mal gestoppten 93 sekunden erreichen kann.


keine ahnung wieeeeeeeee oft ich schon da oben war.
berliner müssen sich in der hinsicht mit ganz ganz kleinen sachen zufrieden geben.


da gibts nur den teufelsberg und den kleinen bruder den kreuzberg.


der berg von unten. 3 m unterm meeresspiegel.





der berg  (incl wasserfall) von fast ganz oben. 37 m überm meeresspiegel



 

ein sauberes bb zassi ist schon sehr schön,aber ein sauberes nasses i9st noch ein bisschen schöner.


----------



## zaskar-le (16. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> da gibts nur den teufelsberg und den kleinen bruder den kreuzberg



Moooooooment  
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichtenberg_(Berlin)


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Mai 2008)

sorry herr le,den hatte ich nicht auf dem schirm.


----------



## GT-Man (16. Mai 2008)

... und kurz vor Polen gibt´s dann noch die Müggelberge:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Müggelberge


----------



## spatzel (16. Mai 2008)

Hallöle!War letzes Wochenende etwas mit meiner Tochter unterwegs.....sie wollte unbedingt mit ihrem Chariot zum Schloß Geroldseck(Leute hier aus der Gegend kennens mit Sicherheit...;-))Also mußte der Papa den Berg hochstrampeln....



.....und dann noch hoch auf die Ruine.....




Und vorgestern war mal wieder ein Teil des Kandelhöhenwegs dran,goiles Wedder,goile Strecke......alles dabei,was das Herz begehrt.....


----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ....



ich finde raindrops auf gelben stahl schöner.... s.o.

udn manni irgendwie erinnern mich deine selbstporträts immer an fest der völker / schönheit....


----------



## maatik (17. Mai 2008)

Heute in der Heide bei Dresden :




..und wieder zurück in der Zivilisation das hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (17. Mai 2008)

Armes Viech. Ich hatte neulich einen Vogel mit dem Dachträger erwischt... bei 180. Wenn man schnell genug ist, passt alles mögliche in einen <1mm Spalt. Weitere Details erspare ich Euch.

Was für ein Auto ist das? Irgendein Van?


----------



## maatik (17. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Was für ein Auto ist das? Irgendein Van?



isn MAN 40Tonner...es gab also durchaus Chancen..


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> isn MAN 40Tonner...*es gab also durchaus Chancen*..



   parchim - tripletriangle ?


----------



## Backfisch (17. Mai 2008)

Weiis eigentlich jemand, was für ein Vogel das ist? Bei den Federn, die ich von meinem Golf gekratzt habe, waren auch solche komischen gelben dabei.

Scheint ja eine suizidgefährdete Art zu sein.


----------



## zaskar76 (17. Mai 2008)

Wie sich so ein Viech wohl optisch durch nen Mercedesstern macht?


----------



## BonelessChicken (17. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Weiis eigentlich jemand, was für ein Vogel das ist? Bei den Federn, die ich von meinem Golf gekratzt habe, waren auch solche komischen gelben dabei.
> 
> Scheint ja eine suizidgefährdete Art zu sein.



Wird eine Kohl- oder Blaumeise gewesen sein.
So eine ist mir vor Jahren mal direkt ins Vorderrad reingeflogen, gleich hopps gegangen. Gibt wohl schlauere Vögel.

Die sind in der Tat suizidgefährdet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (18. Mai 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich war ein paar Tage im Harz:



Um es mal in Ditsche-Deutsch zu sagen:

"Olli Kahn is unser Torwart-Titan,
Schumi is unser Autofahrer-Titan....

.... und Manni is unser Radfahr-Titan!"
   
geile Foddos

oliversen


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Mai 2008)

Ich würd´ eher sagen das er uns den Eric macht...


----------



## Backfisch (18. Mai 2008)

Bewerbungsfrist ist leider vorbei


----------



## toncoc (18. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ich würd´ eher sagen das er uns den Eric macht...



oh ja, den bateman quasi


----------



## Backfisch (18. Mai 2008)

Der hiess Patrick.


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ich würd´ eher sagen das er uns den Eric macht...





toncoc schrieb:


> oh ja, den bateman quasi




GENAU!


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Der hiess Patrick.



Wer? Der Eric? Eric Raab, und nur seine besten Freunde dürfen Friedrich Günther sagen...


----------



## Kelme (19. Mai 2008)

Mit dem Humpen durch die Haard


----------



## mistertom52070 (20. Mai 2008)

Wer sich in Berlin auskennt weiß, dass es noch haufenweise anderer berge gibt und dass Berlin ein super Bikegebiet ist...ich sag nur Havelberge, Schäferberg, Müggelberge usw................


----------



## mistertom52070 (20. Mai 2008)

neulich in Mittelfranken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (22. Mai 2008)

YES! Nach ewig langer Zeit konnte ich heute mal tagsüber ein paar Stunden aufs Bike. Jippie!

Also raus aus der Innenstadt und in Hamburgs Norden. Erst an der Kollau lang:







Dann Kreuz und quer durchs Niendorfer Gehege. Was zum Spielen lag auch rum.






Sogar natürlich Montagständer säumten den Weg, wurden aber zum Glück nicht benötigt.






Es war echt herrlich, das Wetter top, wenig andere Leute unterwegs und das Ruckus passt einfach gut unter meinen Hintern. Und weil es so gut lief, durfte das Rad sich auch mal am Wasser ausruhen  






Danach ging es weiter Richtung Norden aus dem Gehege raus und ich habe noch mal ein paar Stellen meiner Jugend besucht. Wilde gigantische Lagerfeuer wurden vor rund 20 Jahren dort von uns entfacht, wo jetzt niemand mehr war. Vom einstigen Abenteuerspielplatz ist keine Spur mehr zu erkennen.






Sexy Popo  






Danach ging es weiter durch die Vieloh-Wiesen (Nähe Ikea-Schnelsen) und wieder östlich zum Flughafen. Selbstveständlich durfte ein Ausflug in dass winzige Hüpf-Paradies nicht fehlen:






Man muss schon ziemlich gut sein oder richtig "Eier haben", um dort die großen Sachen in Angriff zu nehmen. also habe ich das lieber gelassen. Das Ruckus ist ja eh kein Dirt-Jumper. Schon gar nicht in Größe L...

Aber einen kleinen Sprung habe ich ein  paar mal mitgenommen und es war total klasse! Wie in den 80ern mit dem BMX-Rad: Immer ein Stückchen weiter. Es ist immer wieder spannend, wie schnell das Gefühl für einen Hopser wieder kommt. Allerdings war ich dann am Ende zu euphorisch:
Nachdem ich bei einem kleinen Dubble mit dem HR auf dem zweiten Hügel aufgesetzt habe, musste ich da natürlich noch mal mit mehr Speed drüber, ich wollte ja anständig landen. Naja, ich war zu schnell, flog zu weit, merkte in  der Luft schon, dass das nicht gut ausgeht und knallte "ins Flat", wie man heute wohl so schön sagt. Das Vorderrad hat es zur Seite weggerissen, es war echt nicht zu halten. Und ich habe ordentlich Staub gefressen. Das Knie sieht übel aus und hat einige tiefe Cuts, an den Armen bin ich mit Schürfwunden noch ganz gut bedient.






Aber der Trip wars fast Wert


----------



## mountymaus (22. Mai 2008)

@ kingmoe,
na dann mal gute Besserung 

Bis zum Treffen ist alles wieder heile.......


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Mai 2008)

@kingmoe: auch von mir gute Besserung! 
Ich sehe im übrigen grad ähnlich aus; bin beim Bunny Hop übern Baumstamm mal dezent "hängengeblieben" und lustig überschlagen, und das ganze mit ´nem nagelneu aufgebauten Bike...  

Tolle Bilder! Habe jetzt übrigens auch ein Domizil bei Hamburg (Ahrensburg).
Da muss mich irgendjemand, wenn ich dort bin, unbedingt mal in die schönen Strecken einweisen  

lg, Christian


----------



## Kint (22. Mai 2008)

schick... aber geht wieder weg das jucken - ich sprech da aus erfahrung...gut is solange man sich trotzdem noch rantraut...

und zaskar le - sich als ahrensborger richtung hamburg orientieren...tststs...dit is wie wenn nen oranienburger sagt er kommt aus berlin....


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> sich als ahrensborger richtung hamburg orientieren...tststs...dit is wie wenn nen oranienburger sagt er kommt aus berlin....



ohne dich verwirren zu wollen   
meine Wurzeln liegen im Schwabenländle


----------



## Kint (22. Mai 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ohne dich verwirren zu wollen
> meine Wurzeln liegen im Schwabenländle



bin diesbezüglich schwer zu verwirren - bin selbst schon was rumgekommen...wo denn im ländle ?


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> bin diesbezüglich schwer zu verwirren - bin selbst schon was rumgekommen...wo denn im ländle ?



...wenn ich jetzt sage bei Stuttgart schimpfst Du wieder


----------



## Backfisch (22. Mai 2008)

@ Moe: Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht 


(und wer den Schaden hat,...)


----------



## spatzel (22. Mai 2008)

@Moe:naja,so schlimm kanns au net sein,die Pulle heben geht noch 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (22. Mai 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder! Habe jetzt übrigens auch ein Domizil bei Hamburg (Ahrensburg).
> Da muss mich irgendjemand, wenn ich dort bin, unbedingt mal in die schönen Strecken einweisen
> 
> lg, Christian



Dicht bei uns... Hundeplätze in der Nähe dort kenne ich fast alle.  

Stückchen weiter ist der Sachsenwald, da kannst Du u.a. Manni treffen...


----------



## Stemmel (22. Mai 2008)

*doppeltgemoppelt*


----------



## Stemmel (22. Mai 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


>



 Das sieht ja "gut" aus!  
Auf den Schreck schmeckt selbst DAS Bier. 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## kingmoe (22. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Unter dem Schmodder am Knie kam beim Duschen dann auch tatsächlich ein nicht zu verachtendes Loch von ca 5mm Tiefe zum Vorschein und 4-5 tiefe Schnitte. Das Loch kann eigentlich nur von einem Steinchen sein, dass ich direkt getroffen habe.

Aber alles nur oberflächlicher Kram, da ich fast rund 20 Jahre auf Hartplätzen Fußball gespielt habe, kenne ich das gut. Jetzt sifft da erstmal eine Weile Wundwasser raus und es spannt, wenn die Heilung fortschreitet. Und nach 2-3 Wochen ist wieder alles paletti.
 

Ach ja, ich musste dieses Bier kaufen, war das einizge kalte beim Imbiss 
Und die Nudeln sind nicht von mir, wurden aber noch gegessen. Ich habe also niemandem den Appetit verdorben.


----------



## Kruko (22. Mai 2008)

Mensch Moe, das macht man doch nicht. Hauptsache das Trikot ist heile 

Ne im Ernst. Auch von mir alles, alles Gute


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Mai 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> ...Loch von ca 5mm Tiefe zum Vorschein und 4-5 tiefe Schnitte. Das Loch kann eigentlich nur von einem Steinchen sein, dass ich direkt getroffen habe.



In mir kommen grad wieder unangenehme Erinnerungen an meinen letzten Gardaseeaufenthalt hoch. Ich bin da mit Tempo 50 auf Schotter gestürzt und leider elendig lange gerutscht. Aus dem Knie haben die ganze Steinladungen rausgeholt. Ganz wichtig ist, da wirklich nix mehr im Knie / unter der Haut ist, sonst musst Du unbedingt nochmal zum Arzt. Ich muss übrigens sagen, dass ich nach diesem Erlebnis tatsächlich etwas vorsichtiger zu Werke gehe. Vielleicht braucht man so einen Mist einfach mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (22. Mai 2008)

Nur wer stürzt, kennt seine Grenzen.

Gute Besserung Moe.


----------



## cleiende (22. Mai 2008)

netter Hintergrund.

Nur wer auf die Fresse fällt lernt dazu.
sagt der Mann der sich beim Radeln im Vollsuff das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hatte

Ach ja, sei froh daß Du nicht 20 Jahre auf Kunstrasen gespielt hast. Da brennt man sich richtig schön die Haut ab.


----------



## hoeckle (22. Mai 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Aber der Trip wars fast Wert


 

gute besserung auch von mir....  

wenns den alten eseln zu wohl geht... mir hat heute das flat, nachdem der erste versuch im hängenden wurzelteppich im schoner hängengeblieben ist, dann beim trepperauftragen in die wade gebissen... miauuuu...


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Mai 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir, Martin! 



(Endlich passt der Smilie mal richtig..... )

Wie siehts eigentlich bei Dir in Sachen GT Treffen aus?

LG Manni


----------



## Catsoft (23. Mai 2008)

Ach was: Wer nicht stürzt fährt nicht am Limit  Sowas gehört einfach zum Bike dazu.
Hab mich am Garda auch abgemault. Bin auf der Abfahrt in San Giovanni auf ner nassen Steinplatte weggerutscht. Die Stelle bin ich 2 Tage vorher beim Marathon noch gefahren. Hab aber den einzigen Schauer der ganzen 10 Tage abbekommen und hatte keine Chance. Ein paar Kratzer, blaue Flecke und eine weiter Delle im Tune-Hörnchen....

Gute Besserung Moe!

Robert


----------



## kingmoe (23. Mai 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich bei Dir in Sachen GT Treffen aus?
> 
> LG Manni



Da bin ich leider raus  

Ach ja, das Rad hat fast nichts abbekommen! Ein Lenkergriff und der Sattel haben Kampfspuren, also Peanuts.


----------



## versus (23. Mai 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ach was: Wer nicht stürzt fährt nicht am Limit  Sowas gehört einfach zum Bike dazu.



hm. vor 2 jahren hätte ich das auch noch so geschrieben, aber nach den letzten erfahrungen habe ich bergab schon deutlich rausgenommen  

natürlich auch von mir gute besserung und SCHADE !
hätte endlich gerne mal persönlich mit dir angestossen !!!


----------



## oldman (23. Mai 2008)

moin moe,

schade, dass du es nicht schaffst zum treffen... 

vielleicht sollten wir uns fuer 2009 eine variante ueberlegen, die kind und partner einschliesst... wenn 5-6 kids dabei sind und entsprechende papas und mamas, hat das ganze ja auch fuer die bislang zuhausebleibenden eventuell mehr anreiz.
also, ich bin pro zwerge!


nochmal @ moe: wie ging das spruechlein nochmal? 
eben war er noch furchtbar krank, 
jetzt saeuft er wieder, gott sei dank!

in diesem sinne, gute besserung!

mich hat's neulich auch gemault, 2x an ganz doofen, leichten stellen: linkes knie bunt, linker ellbogen rot gestreift.


----------



## Kruko (23. Mai 2008)

Wir waren gestern auch unterwegs 

Premierenfahrt für Insa's Zaskar.

















Hat wieder tierischen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## kletteraffe (24. Mai 2008)

Im Landeanflug





gleich schepperts ^^





LOVE MY GT_bicycle LONG TIME


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (25. Mai 2008)

Sehr schöne Fotos, da kommt der Spaß am Springen gut rüber


----------



## versus (25. Mai 2008)

schöne fotos ! ! !

@kletteraffe: hats denn auch gescheppert? sieht doch nach eine sanften landung aus  

@insa: hast du das neue schätzchen denn auch schon eingetragen


----------



## mountymaus (25. Mai 2008)

@Volker,
dann schau doch mal beim Eintrag 130 nach  .
Eigentlich wollte ich ja fragen welches Schätzchen Du meinst, doch das erklärt sich dort von ganz allein....


----------



## versus (25. Mai 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> @Volker,
> dann schau doch mal beim Eintrag 130 nach  .
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja fragen welches Schätzchen Du meinst, doch das erklärt sich dort von ganz allein....



oookeeeh... da war ich im urlaub


----------



## mountymaus (25. Mai 2008)

versus schrieb:


> oookeeeh... da war ich im urlaub



Ist verziehen  
Hauptsache der Urlaub war erholsam. Das Zaskar macht echt Spaß. Endlich ein BB Hardtail für Insa


----------



## kletteraffe (25. Mai 2008)

[email protected]

Hab zur Zeit so ein lausiges DeoreSchaltwerk dran und das klappert ordentlich. Ausserdem macht so ein Sprung schon nen ordentlichen Lärm


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2008)

wie nett, dass die schweizer die beschilderung farblich an mein zassi angepasst haben


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2008)

da war der zauberer zu besuch.


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2008)

und zu guter letzt noch die gestrige ausfahrt mit der neuen moby und dem ti-lenker













richtige fotos vom aktuellen stand gibts dann mal mit ner richtigen kamera und im zeigt her fred...

kurz nach dem foto habe ich einen neuen, traumhaften trail entdeckt. allerdings definitiv nicht für dieses rad geeignet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (29. Mai 2008)

Da könnte man ja meinen, man wäre im Urwald oder bei Oliversen zu Besuch


----------



## hoeckle (29. Mai 2008)

ohja, das war lecker da oben....  und generell ein schönes we....

 das aber nix für die alten böcke...


----------



## versus (29. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ohja, das war lecker da oben....  und generell ein schönes we....
> 
> das aber nix für die alten böcke...



genau deshalb werde ich heute abend mal mit dem kona dort vorbeifahren


----------



## versus (29. Mai 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Da könnte man ja meinen, man wäre im Urwald oder bei Oliversen zu Besuch



und genau deshalb werde ich mein handy am mann haben, wenn ich heute abend mit dem kona da hinfahre


----------



## hoeckle (29. Mai 2008)

versus schrieb:


> genau deshalb werde ich heute abend mal mit dem kona dort vorbeifahren


 
aha, man geht trainieren....  



versus schrieb:


> und genau deshalb werde ich mein handy am mann haben, wenn ich heute abend mit dem kona da hinfahre


 
hoffe du brauchst es nur zum foto machen...


----------



## maatik (29. Mai 2008)

Heut wiedermal in der Dresdner Heide..








..jetzt mit den 180er XTR Scheiben ...endlich funzt der OneFingerNoseWheeli.    (original  160er drauf)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (29. Mai 2008)

Heute im Alstertal


----------



## korat (30. Mai 2008)

versus schrieb:


>




mit der moby sieht es jetzt richtig vollendet aus, ich bin echt hingerissen!




versus schrieb:


> schweizer beschilderung



diese ausschließlichen minutenangaben fand ich immer äh... witzig.
zu fuß im wallis hab ich das immer mit 0,5 bis 0,7 multipliziert, manchmal kam es aber auch überhaupt nicht hin.
wie ist der faktor beim biken?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Heute im Alstertal



Das Alstertal muss ne merkwürdige Gegend sein, da wachsen GTs auf Bäumen


----------



## kingmoe (30. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das Alstertal muss ne merkwürdige Gegend sein, da wachsen GTs auf Bäumen



Das ist in Hamburg nun mal so.
Ruckusse statt Krokusse


----------



## Kelme (30. Mai 2008)

Bei uns in der Pfalz wachsen die GT an Steinen. Es müssen aber besondere sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2008)

Zu welcher Zeit erntet man denn GTs am Besten?


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Mai 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das ist in Hamburg nun mal so.
> Ruckusse statt Krokusse




Genau. 
und dann wächst auf dem Geesthang auch noch ein Baum der sich ZASKARZIE nennt:


----------



## Backfisch (30. Mai 2008)

Neuen Thread aufmachen? "Unsere GTs auf Bäumen" 


PS: Die Kamera bringe ich wieder zu MM zurück. Grausliche Bildqualität.


----------



## Janikulus (30. Mai 2008)

aber nicht das jetzt einer versucht ein Zaskar zu verbuddeln in der Hoffnung, dass ein Zaskarbaum wächst!


----------



## rob (31. Mai 2008)

neulich im taunus mit meinem psyclone. volle kanne an den berg mit 38:23 als kleinsten gang  







riob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (1. Juni 2008)

Endlich mal die Kamera dabei. Leider war ich für den Fotografen zu schnell.  
















Und hier noch mein eingekesseltes Zaskar. 






Die Rocky Bande hat es aber gut aufgenommen.  

Tom


----------



## spatzel (1. Juni 2008)

Und hier noch mein eingekesseltes Zaskar. 









Yeah,Treffen der Giganten!!Das treffen die zwei coolsten Firmen aufeinander.....


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Juni 2008)

grosses bb zassi trifft kleines weisses zassi. dazwischen ein bisschen kona und bontrager.
heut war sternfahrt in berlin.


----------



## oldman (1. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Endlich mal die Kamera dabei. Leider war ich für den Fotografen zu schnell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kinder, kinder, du sollst doch nicht ohne federgabel so den huegel runterdengeln!!! wer hat diese sehenswerte bodenprobe beim treffen genommen?  
geile bilders!!


----------



## hoeckle (1. Juni 2008)

da ist es doch flach....

aber schön ein lebenszeichen von tom....


----------



## Kint (2. Juni 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> kinder, kinder, du sollst doch nicht ohne federgabel so den huegel runterdengeln!!! wer hat diese sehenswerte bodenprobe beim treffen genommen?
> geile bilders!!



ich auch...   das ist das los der starrgabelfahrer....  

aber richtitsch sehr schöne actionshots...aber das mit dem kamera mitziehen müssmer noch üben... (oder gleich ne nikon)


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Juni 2008)

Sonntag beim Klassikertreffen in den Harburger Bergen:
Mein 1991er Zaskar :



Allein im Wald:



Mit Manni:


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Juni 2008)

mensch manni,wie machst du das ?.......dieser blick diese haltung,beneidenswert.
































schönes zassi


----------



## tomasius (2. Juni 2008)

@hoeckle:



> da ist es doch flach....



Habe das Bild der heftigsten Abfahrt bewusst ausgelassen. - Mensch, war das steil. Bei Tempo 50 habe ich dann die U-Brake ziehen müssen.  






@Manni1599:

Manchmal wünschte ich mir auch eine solche Federgabel. Konnte gestern Abend nämlich mein Weinglas nicht mehr richtig halten.  

Wenn morgen der Waldboden weiter abgetrocknet ist, werde ich dem Xizang einen kleinen Ausritt gewähren.  

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Habe das Bild der heftigsten Abfahrt bewusst ausgelassen. - Mensch, war das steil. Bei Tempo 50 habe ich dann die U-Brake ziehen müssen.



    und die bäume wachsen da senkrecht zum hang


----------



## tomasius (2. Juni 2008)

Ihr merkt auch alles!  

Tom


----------



## versus (2. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ihr merkt auch alles!
> 
> Tom



sagt einer, dem unpolierte schaltaugen ins auge stechen


----------



## BonelessChicken (2. Juni 2008)

Wetter war gestern so lala 





Alter Traktor vor Scheune





Tankstop





Da geht's zum Glück auch asphaltfrei runter.


----------



## tomasius (2. Juni 2008)

@versus:



> sagt einer, dem unpolierte schaltaugen ins auge stechen



Aua, übel nachgetreten.     






@BonelessChicken:

Ich brauche auch Berge!  Rote Gorilla.  

Tom


----------



## versus (2. Juni 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @versus:
> 
> 
> 
> Aua, übel nachgetreten.



 nachdem ich jetzt wohl nicht mehr mitspielen darf, wünsche ich allerseits eine gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (2. Juni 2008)

Hoppla, ich habe mich wohl vergriffen!






Ich lasse mich auch gleich auswechseln. - Genug Spam hier! -Sorry!  

Tom


----------



## mini.tom (3. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> sagt einer, dem unpolierte schaltaugen ins auge stechen



der war richtig gut 

und immer auf meine kosten   - wir sehen uns beim gt treffen - ahhh da schreib ich was muss mich ja noch anmelden  
werde später polieren tom - so das du nichts mehr zu beanstanden hast - versprochen 
fahre doch morgen (heute) mal bergauf mit dem zizang und mach bitte davon bilder - da biste bestimmt nich so schnell, da wird das auch mit den bildern was      und die bäume wachsen dann in  die andere richtung, oder was   
so werde jetzt auch mal schlafen gehen  
wir lesen uns 
mfg
tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Juni 2008)

Hi Manni,

ich finds ja geil, aber hoffentlich erwischt Dich beim Fotografieren niemand im Wald.....sonst ist es für dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich vorbei mit GT Treffen..     Aber dieses Haltung...traumhaft!   

VG
Peter



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Sonntag beim Klassikertreffen in den Harburger Bergen:
> Mein 1991er Zaskar :
> 
> Allein im Wald:
> ...


----------



## Kruko (3. Juni 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> wir sehen uns beim gt treffen - ahhh da schreib ich was muss mich ja noch anmelden



Dann aber schnell


----------



## Stemmel (3. Juni 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Mit Manni:



Vielleicht mal ein neuer Thread "Tribute to Manni"?


----------



## minhang (3. Juni 2008)

oh, manni, wahnsinn. da hab ich dich ja tatsächlich life gesehen  
war leider nicht mit meinem zassi unterwegs. und kam gerade von unserer 9:00 runde. aber ich sah da sowas glänzendes unter einem grossen, blauen trikot


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Juni 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal ein neuer Thread "Tribute to Manni"?



 *Nein, Nein, bloß kein Bateman Fake.* 

(Für alles, die's nicht wissen, Bateman ist ein Insasse des Eingangradforums (genau wie ich und noch ein paar andere hier) der durch Fotos, den seinen ähnlich, geehrt wird.


----------



## Backfisch (3. Juni 2008)

Und ich dachte, Ihr meint immer den Bateman von Bret Easton Ellis.


----------



## Stemmel (3. Juni 2008)

Endlich ist es er- und geklärt...


----------



## planetsmasher (3. Juni 2008)

@Manni: nächstes Mal die Hände mehr in die Hüften und dann biste wirklich "Winterpokal"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Juni 2008)

Hi,

bald heißt es nicht mehr "Cheese" sondern "mach mir den Manni"   

VG
Peter


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Juni 2008)

Brotzeit


----------



## versus (6. Juni 2008)

yumyum!


----------



## B-Ston3D (7. Juni 2008)

verschoben


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juni 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Brotzeit



Da fragt man sich, was mehr Appetit macht, die Würschtl oder das Xizang


----------



## Effendi Sahib (7. Juni 2008)

Die Würstl und das Xizang machen Appetit auf Fat Chance


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich war heut mal wieder mit dem Edge in Richtung Oberhof unterwegs, hier mal ein paar Bilder:

die Bertholdsburg in Schleusingen





die Wadebergschanze, auf der jährlich das hier stattfindet: www.bikefliegen.de
Der Weltrekordhalter von 2006, Danny Beck ist auch der Schrauber im Bikeladen in Bad Rodach.





hier nochmal der Hang....





so sieht es von GANZ oben aus...





und so wenn man auf dem Balken sitzt...hätt ich auch fast als Donnerbalken missbraucht, da ich schon deutliche Höhenangst habe..in den Rinnen wärs ja abgelaufen....





zur Stärkung nen orchinol Thüringer Fettschlauch





ach ja, und hier haben wir die MTB Strecke für die Radtour meines Arbeitgebers ausbaldowert....man achte auf den neuen, noch geheimen Energy Drink!





So, ich hoffe es hat auch a bisserl gefallen!

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juni 2008)

Klasse Fotos, Peter .... wobei, das letzte Foto ... )


----------



## jedinightmare (9. Juni 2008)

Ich würd ja gerne Bilder einstellen, aber irgendwie zeigt mein XXXXXX-Laptop den BBCode nicht ordentlich an. Liegt das an meinem Schlepptop oder am Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (9. Juni 2008)

Versuchs mal bei www.666kb.de mit dem Hochladen

Gruß Carsten


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Bild anklicken im Album, wenn es angezeigt wird im Kontext auf Kopieren und dann im Fred auf Einfügen...so klappts auf jeden Fall..

VG
Peter



jedinightmare schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gerne Bilder einstellen, aber irgendwie zeigt mein XXXXXX-Laptop den BBCode nicht ordentlich an. Liegt das an meinem Schlepptop oder am Forum?


----------



## cleiende (9. Juni 2008)

Letzten Samstag/Sonntag in Holzappel.

Bike around the clock bei feinstem Matsch nach Gewitterregen.

Das Camp





Das Bike





Der Spinner





Schön wars
Hart wars

8/38


----------



## zaskar76 (9. Juni 2008)

Die Playmobil-Figur versteckt sich auf dem Foto


----------



## cleiende (9. Juni 2008)

Stimmt. Aber sie war sowieso lange Zeit in einen Lehmklumpen gehüllt und machte dem Spitznamen "Dreckfresser" alle Ehre.


----------



## versus (9. Juni 2008)

da habe ich auch noch was beizusteuern - endlich mal keine selbstportraits, deshalb kriegt ihr auch die volle packung  

leider die startnummer und nicht das ergebnis:




besichtigung:




start:




erste rampe:








zweite rampe:




grat:




runter:




zielkurve:




die preise:




parkmassaker züri 1/4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (17. Juni 2008)

Ohne Startnummer. Nur für mich


----------



## jedinightmare (18. Juni 2008)

Letzte Woche unterwegs...









Und das tat echt weh.... Ich hasse nasse Holzbrücken!!


----------



## gtbiker (18. Juni 2008)

irgendwie hoffe ich, dass das rad nicht dein ernst ist


----------



## Bastieeeh (18. Juni 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> irgendwie hoffe ich, dass das rad nicht dein ernst ist



Das Rad ist sein Ernst, da gab es schon genug Diskussionen zu. Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch nicht verkehrt, es muss immer ein paar Leute geben, die ein wenig anders sind.


----------



## oldman (18. Juni 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Das Rad ist sein Ernst, da gab es schon genug Diskussionen zu. Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch nicht verkehrt, es muss immer ein paar Leute geben, die ein wenig anders sind.



mir gefällt der LRS auch nicht, aber gebe bastieeeh 100% recht, der jedi muss sich auf dem bock wohlfuehlen.


----------



## kingmoe (18. Juni 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Und das tat echt weh.... Ich hasse nasse Holzbrücken!!



Auch, wenn es dir nicht hilft: Du bist nicht allein mit deiner Abneigung! Vorletztes Jahr bin ich im Fichtelgebirge schön auf einer feuchten Holzbrücke weggerutscht. Ich konnte mich gerade noch auf der Brücke halten, das Rad (Kone Hei Hei) ist unterm Geländer durch und ab ins Wasser.  

Zum Glück war da viel Titan dran


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Juni 2008)

JAAAAAAA  titan schwimmt sogar in milch.


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> es muss immer ein paar Leute geben, die ein wenig anders sind.



genau  
ich finde jedis bikes traditionell "schwierig", freue mich aber immer wieder sehr eines davon zu sehen. 
nebenbei bemerkt würde ich ross und reiter auch gerne mal live erleben


----------



## Backfisch (18. Juni 2008)

Ich leg mich immer direkt vor Brücken hin, wenn mein VR im knietiefen Schlamm steckenbleibt, weil die sonst so gut im Wald verteilten Biker und Pferde an so einer Stelle "kanalisiert" werden und dadurch den Boden auffräsen.


----------



## divergent! (18. Juni 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war heut mal wieder mit dem Edge in Richtung Oberhof unterwegs, hier mal ein paar Bilder:
> 
> ...




altes weichei...wo ist das bild " und so siehts nachm absprung aus" und " so mein rad nach der landung"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (21. Juni 2008)




----------



## jedinightmare (21. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> genau
> ich finde jedis bikes traditionell "schwierig", freue mich aber immer wieder sehr eines davon zu sehen.



Das liegt halt einfach daran, dass Euch die leisen Stimmen nicht erreichen...Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass die Powerbar-Flasche unstimmig ist. 
Hier isses ohne:





By the way: Bis auf nen neuen Steueratz ist die "SithLady" fertig. Bilder folgen!


----------



## versus (24. Juni 2008)

und mal wieder ein foto vom einsatz ohne fahrer - mit dem xizang auf dem "holy trail" 





toller pfad mit allem was man so haben will 

das xizang hat übrigens noch einen roten vorbau bekommen - der endzustand rückt näher


----------



## versus (24. Juni 2008)

und noch eins vom fahrer ohne rad (in diesem fall das zr 2000):





das foto entstand mit ca. 190bpm direkt nach einem neuen rekord auf meiner bergauf-teststrecke. ich konnte meine bestzeit auf den albispass um 33 sekunden verbessern (bei ~7 min, fahrzeit). da macht sich das neue trainingsrevier schon deutlich bemerkbar.


----------



## Kruko (24. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> und mal wieder ein foto vom einsatz ohne fahrer - mit dem xizang auf dem "holy trail"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, wie viele Zecken durftest Du Dir hinterher ablesen


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Na, wie viele Zecken durftest Du Dir hinterher ablesen



zum glück "nur" eine - ich war zu schnell für zecken


----------



## Backfisch (25. Juni 2008)

War auch mein erster Gedanke: Enger Trail mit Farn in Wadenhöhe... brrr...


----------



## kek0r (28. Juni 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Das liegt halt einfach daran, dass Euch die leisen Stimmen nicht erreichen...Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass die Powerbar-Flasche unstimmig ist.
> Hier isses ohne:
> 
> 
> ...



Ha cool, du fährst auch ne Rock Shox Judy XLC an deinem GT. Ich fahr sie an meinem Avalanche.


----------



## gtbiker (28. Juni 2008)

Hab grad kein Anderes 



Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. Juni 2008)

wie geil ist das foto denn ?!?!?!



kniestrümpfe, karamalz und karakoram (tippe ich mal, damit es mit dem stabreim klappt) ! sehr lässig


----------



## Backfisch (29. Juni 2008)

Ein Zeitdokument ?!

Ich will die Daten dazu!!!


----------



## Twörgel (29. Juni 2008)

Auch mal ein kleiner Beitrag von mir

Mein zweites GT - Outpost Anatomica - im Reiseradtrimm





Damit hat mich mein Freund über 120km quer durch die Prärie gescheucht , als kleine Proberunde für unseren Sommerurlaub


----------



## mountymaus (29. Juni 2008)

Twörgel schrieb:


> Auch mal ein kleiner Beitrag von mir
> 
> Mein zweites GT - Outpost Anatomica - im Reiseradtrimm
> 
> Damit hat mich mein Freund über 120km quer durch die Prärie gescheucht , als kleine Proberunde für unseren Sommerurlaub



Na dann mal viel Spaß im Urlaub. 
Sehen wir uns denn beim GT-Treffen? Dann bist du ja bestens trainiert


----------



## minhang (29. Juni 2008)

Habs mal schmutzig gemacht...


----------



## cleiende (30. Juni 2008)

Twörgel schrieb:


> Auch mal ein kleiner Beitrag von mir
> 
> Mein zweites GT - Outpost Anatomica - im Reiseradtrimm
> 
> Damit hat mich mein Freund über 120km quer durch die Prärie gescheucht , als kleine Proberunde für unseren Sommerurlaub



Schön, sehr fein. Erinnert mich an meine Radreisen auf einem Puch Elegance mit F&S 3-Gang (ja, damals....) , u.a. Route Napoleon und Loiretal.
Möge der Dieb des Rades in der tiefsten Hölle schmoren.

ach ja: Reiserad = Slicks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (30. Juni 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Schön, sehr fein. Erinnert mich an meine Radreisen auf einem Puch Elegance mit F&S 3-Gang (ja, damals....) , u.a. Route Napoleon und Loiretal.
> Möge der Dieb des Rades in der tiefsten Hölle schmoren.
> 
> *ach ja: Reiserad = Slicks*.



Reiseziel = Island => keine Slicks


----------



## versus (30. Juni 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> Habs mal schmutzig gemacht...



das ist einfach ein bildschönes zaskar


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> das ist einfach ein bildschönes zaskar



Ja, finde ich auch!

(Die Sattelüberhöhung ist echt krass!)


----------



## minhang (30. Juni 2008)

Stimmt! fällt mir auf diesem Bild auch gerade auf. In natura wirkt es anders.

Ist im übrigen an der Tanke bei der Kärntner Hütte.... an der man das Bike NICHT
abspritzen darf


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. Juni 2008)

Nettes Bike, minhang!


----------



## gtbiker (30. Juni 2008)

Daten zum Bild: 1998. Radtour gen Ochsenhausen. Das ist das selbe Rad ,welches ich gerade wieder aufbaue. Ist also ein Tempest! 
(Das waren noch Zeiten.....)


----------



## Backfisch (30. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte das aufgrund der Klamottenstyles etwas früher eingeordnet.


----------



## mountymaus (30. Juni 2008)

Wir haben unsere GT's gestern auch wieder ausgeführt und netten Besuch haben wir auch dabei gehabt.....

Manni  los ab auf den Berg






Ich habe mich auch richtig gequält. Ob das Lachen echt ist?? Juhuu fast oben. Nur noch wenige Meter......






Dann ist auch noch das passiert, was keiner so gern hat. Das Pedal war wohl doch zu fest eingestellt......und klatsch, ab in den Dreck..... Das nennt man glaube ich auch Schokoladenseite oder???







Die Tour hat super viel Spaß gemacht. Danke auch an Jörg, der immer wieder schöne Strecken findet und fast immer den Fotoapparat zur rechten Zeit am rechen Ort hat. Zum Glück nicht, als ich der Länge bzw. der Kürze nach im Dreck lag....


----------



## Stemmel (30. Juni 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Danke auch an Jörg, der immer wieder schöne Strecken findet



ihr findet immer wieder neue Strecken?  Das geht doch gar nicht... 



mountymaus schrieb:


> und fast immer den Fotoapparat zur rechten Zeit am rechen Ort hat. Zum Glück nicht, als ich der Länge bzw. der Kürze nach im Dreck lag....


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Juni 2008)

Ja, war wie immer eine schöne Runde, tolles Wetter, nette Leute!

Wenn da nur nicht diese Schäferhundgroßen Bremsen gewesen wären
Man hätte 8 Arme zum verscheuchen gebrauchen können!

Eine hat mich an meinem Sixpack erwischt, ist sofort stark angeschwollen wie ihr auf dem Foto sehen könnt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (30. Juni 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, war wie immer eine schöne Runde, tolles Wetter, nette Leute!
> 
> Wenn da nur nicht diese Schäferhundgroßen Bremsen gewesen wären
> Man hätte 8 Arme zum verscheuchen gebrauchen können!
> ...



........stimmt,das ist ja echt mal krass angeschwollen,die Dinger werden auch immer giftiger.......


----------



## mountymaus (1. Juli 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> ........stimmt,das ist ja echt mal krass angeschwollen,die Dinger werden auch immer giftiger.......





.....Aber dafür schön gleichmäßig......


----------



## MoNu (1. Juli 2008)

Hier bin ich dnan mal mit meinem gt im einsatz


----------



## gtbiker (1. Juli 2008)

cooles Foto!


----------



## Janikulus (1. Juli 2008)

schliesse mich an, sehr geiles Bild!


----------



## Spacefrog (2. Juli 2008)

Nach über 2 Monaten Verletzungspause hab ich heut Abend es erstmals wieder probiert auf ein Rad zu steigen und hab ne kleine Runde im Dorf gedreht. Soweit klappt es wieder, schönes Gefühl....auch wenn mir in nächster Zukunft wohl eher die asphaltierten Wege eher liegen.


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2008)

Spacefrog schrieb:


> Nach über 2 Monaten Verletzungspause hab ich heut Abend es erstmals wieder probiert auf ein Rad zu steigen und hab ne kleine Runde im Dorf gedreht. Soweit klappt es wieder, schönes Gefühl....auch wenn mir in nächster Zukunft wohl eher die asphaltierten Wege eher liegen.



na denn weiterhin gute genesung 
sehr schönes bike! mir stehen auch mal wieder ein paar wochen pause bevor - bänderris im knöchel  und das bei dem wetter   
wenn man was positives sucht, dann habe ich jetzt wenigstens zeit meine türkise neuanschaffung aufzubauen 

@MoNu: tolles foto ! ! !


----------



## Kruko (2. Juli 2008)

Mensch Volker, was machtst Du denn??

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls eine gute Besserung und dass Du bis zum Treffen wieder fit bist


----------



## mountymaus (2. Juli 2008)

Hey Volker, 
wie hast du das denn wieder mal geschafft??
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir gute Besserung und sieh zu, dass du wieder 
rechtzeitig fit wirst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacefrog (2. Juli 2008)

@Versus
Ebenfalls gute Besserung, zum Wochenende solls ja wieder regnen, eher ein kleiner Trost....


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Juli 2008)

Nenene, die Neuschweitzer!




Gute Besserung, Volker, auf das Du bald wieder aufs Rad kannst. Ist natürlich KEINE Ausrede fürs nichterscheinen beim Treffen, da müsste Dir schon ein Berglöwe ein Bein abbeißen.










Dann allerdings wird der Löwe eingeladen und aufs übelste mit Cannondales beworfen.
(OK, ich geh mir jetzt die Hände und den Mund auswaschen....)


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2008)

danke allerseits!!! was ich gamacht habe?
mich dem falschen sport gewidmet: statt auf 2 rädern war ich auf 2 füssen unterwegs.
sollte man auch nicht machen, ich weiss...


----------



## Spacefrog (2. Juli 2008)

Hast für Spanien gespielt, was?


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2008)

Spacefrog schrieb:


> Hast für Spanien gespielt, was?



 nee, ohne ball 

p.s. zum treffen bin ich selbstverständlich wieder auf deck!
der gummigips passt in den turnschuh und deshalb fahre ja jetzt schon wieder mit dem rad ins büro


----------



## oldman (2. Juli 2008)

gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (3. Juli 2008)

kek0r schrieb:


> Ha cool, du fährst auch ne Rock Shox Judy XLC an deinem GT. Ich fahr sie an meinem Avalanche.



Erzähl das aber besser bloss nicht zu laut hier.... Die steinigen Dich sonst. Öffentlich! Da kennen die nix. Gnadenlos, sag ich Dir! Gnaaaadenlos! Ja, so sind die!!


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juli 2008)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Erzähl das aber besser bloss nicht zu laut hier.... Die steinigen Dich sonst. Öffentlich! Da kennen die nix. Gnadenlos, sag ich Dir! Gnaaaadenlos! Ja, so sind die!!


 


keine angst... auch ich bin auf die dunkle seite der macht gewechselt...


----------



## versus (3. Juli 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> keine angst... auch ich bin auf die dunkle seite der macht gewechselt...



 stimmt eindeutig


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> stimmt eindeutig


 
als einstimmung für samstag....

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX0xiCmixyU


----------



## versus (3. Juli 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> als einstimmung für samstag....
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX0xiCmixyU



 dann doch lieber ein helles im waidhof 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9OH7O9c-QeU

D Hose wo muesch lose...


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juli 2008)




----------



## Kelme (4. Juli 2008)

Feierabendrunde.


----------



## rob (4. Juli 2008)

mein psyclone auf den trails des critical dirt rennens in leipzig vor zwei wochen:







rob


----------



## cyclery.de (4. Juli 2008)

Cooles Bild, aber ist das nicht eher Hochkant-Format?


----------



## -lupo- (4. Juli 2008)

Geile Bilder in diesem Thread, respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (11. Juli 2008)

So, damit Ihr seht, dass ich das GT nicht nur zum Biertrinken (siehe Beitrag 911) gekauft habe, hier noch ein Bild mit ernsthafterem Einsatz:



Geändert hatte sich da aber nicht viel, nur die Bremsen, die Sockenfarbe, der Helm und halt die Tatsache, dass die Hose ein bissl enger sitzt 
Hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## GT_Frodo (12. Juli 2008)

Nach meinem Schlüsselbein-Bruch kommt das arme Terramoto erstmal nur hier zum Einsatz:


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2008)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> Schlüsselbein-Bruch



 bekomme gerade so ein ziehen in der linken schulter !

gute genesung ! ! !


----------



## chrrup150 (12. Juli 2008)

wünsch dir auch ne gute und baldige besserung!
das Terramoto wird schon das seinige dazutun


----------



## Kruko (13. Juli 2008)

Heute war ich mit dem Xizang unterwegs. Habe ein paar neue Trails entdeckt. Hat tierisch Saß gemacht. Aber seht selbst









Ist ein Wanderweg, der ein kurzes Stück an der Landesgrenze zwischen Hessen und NRW vorbeiführt. Am Wegesrand findet man noch die alten Grenzsteine


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Juli 2008)

Heute ne lockere Runde zum Staffelberg (im weiten die "kante" gemacht.Wetter war bescheiden,hat aber spass gemacht.Nebenbei noch nen 5sterne DH gefunden 












Pshotos dank Iphone leider bescheidene Qualität .sorry.

Beste GRüsse Rafa


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juli 2008)

Schöne Motive, Rafa. Echt schade das die Qualität nicht besser is, wären sonst spitzenmässige Wallpapers.


----------



## Stemmel (14. Juli 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Heute ne lockere Runde zum Staffelberg (im weiten die "kante" gemacht.Wetter war bescheiden,hat aber spass gemacht.
> Beste GRüsse Rafa



Hach, da kommt doch wieder das Urlaubsgefühl auf! Am 09.09. geht es auch los... Und dann: 






LG
Daggi


----------



## gremlino (14. Juli 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> LG
> Daggi



Ein Avalanche aus dem Jahr 2077.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. Juli 2008)

future ist now


----------



## Backfisch (14. Juli 2008)

gremlino schrieb:


> Ein Avalanche aus dem Jahr 2077.



Nein, nur das Foto!

Das Bike ist Classic-Oldschool.


----------



## cleiende (14. Juli 2008)

Okay, es wird hier nur ein Bild mit dem Fahrer geben und nicht auf jedem ist ein GT zu sehen.

Das Ganze begiebt sich zu La Caletta / Orosei auf Sardinien und war ein meiner Frühstücksrunden in den letzten Wochen.

Die Strassen sind einladend und um 06:00 morgens recht leer..





und der Weg nach Orosei lohnt sich schonmal wegen des Ausblicks auf Orosei und den zugehörigen Golf von Orosei





Frühmorgens ist die Innenstadt auch schön leer









Und hier sind Ross und Reiter zu sehen





Kaffee eingeworfen und weiter geht es auf der "road to nowhere" von Onifai zum Monte Ruttu





unter wachsamen Augen allgegenwärtiger Begleiter





zu einer Wallfahrtskirche





Da es um 09:30 schon recht heiss ist kommt dieser Ort nicht ungelegen





bevor es nochmal in die Hügel geht





Hat Spaß gemacht, aber im Juli war es schon gegen 09:00 recht heiss in der Sonne.


----------



## versus (14. Juli 2008)

oh mann, tolle bilder ! ! !

ich will endlich auch in urlaub


----------



## GT_Frodo (16. Juli 2008)

Sardinien ist herrlich zum biken, da muß ich auch gleich mal ein paar pics posten, auch wenn sie schon etwas älter sind. Hat den Vorteil, dass da mein xcr-1000 gelebt hat.


Hier war der Start der Tour, mit der alten Bahn hoch. Die beiden Schönheiten auf dem Bahnsteig erholen sich noch, leider hatte die eine von beiden einen Haariss im Sitzrohr, das RM lebt noch und die beiden hässlichen Entlein (Specs) sind noch bei unseren Freunden im Einsatz.




Viel Getier unterwegs....






Schweine trifft man überall...




(Sardische Spezialität ist es, diese niedlichen Kameraden einen halben Tag lang in eine Kohlengrube in die Erde zu legen, halbiert und mit frischen Kräutern. Sehr lecker!)



Den Weg im Hintergrund sind wir gefahren, danach ne Stunde die Maccia hochgetragen, deshalb der etwas angestrengte Gesichtsausdruck beim weiblichen Geschlecht ;-)



*schwelge in Urlaubsstimmung*

Grüsse, 
Lars


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juli 2008)

heute wars ein wenig schlammig...




u das is direkt nach dem einsatz entstanden:







schööön schlammig aber keine gripprobleme
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2008)

Haste dem Fully-Fahrer wenigstens gezeigt was man mit einem starren Zaskar anstellen kann?


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juli 2008)

joaa..schon. an steilen anstiegen hab ich ihn immer abgehängt nachdem ich warm war. aber bei dem schlamm konnt ich leider aufgrund meines (noch!) nicht ganz so ausgeprägten fahrkönnens unter eben diesen bedingungen nich ganz so doll heizen...
war ja auch eher ne gemütliche fahrt. u nachdem sich bei ihm zweimal die kette zwischen ritzelpaket u felge festgefressen hat hamwer dann auch langsamer gemacht


----------



## gtbiker (20. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ....u nachdem sich bei ihm zweimal die kette zwischen ritzelpaket u felge festgefressen hat hamwer dann auch langsamer gemacht


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


>



jaa...felge is falsch... die kette is ihm vom größten ritzel in lücke zwischen ritzelpaket u speichen gesprungen. da wo bei neuen bikes meist so ein plastikteller dazwischen ist, weißte? (der eig auch als nutzlos angesehn wird)
gruß


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juli 2008)

Der Teller is zum Glück nur bei Billigrädern dran, wahrscheinlich weil richtiges Schaltung-Einstellen zu teuer ist


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Der Teller is zum Glück nur bei Billigrädern dran, wahrscheinlich weil richtiges Schaltung-Einstellen zu teuer ist



 gut möglich..
aber wenn ich mich nich irre hat sich jemand hier im forum mal ein i-drive 5 zugelegt u da war auch son teller nach dem auspacken dran(!?)


----------



## versus (20. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ...felge is falsch...


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


>



ich meinte den begriff felge... speichen o rad wär besser gewesen.
sorry...bin ein bisschen durchn wind wegen den ganzen klausuren jetz


----------



## versus (20. Juli 2008)

ich verstehe nur nicht, was das mit der felge/speichen/laufrad zu tun hat. ich dein kumpel sollte den oberen anschlag beim schaltwerk etwas weiter reindrehen und gut ist es.


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2008)

na da hat sich die kette recht heftig verklemmt. u wir haben beide male auch lange gebraucht um sie da wieder rauszukriegen. bei mir hat die schaltung ja auch ein wenig gesponnen, weil es so schlammig war, aber ich hab die 2-3 größten ritzel garnich gebraucht
am ende war dann kein schmiermittel mehr auf der kette sondern eher ein 'schleifmittel' . es hat die letzten 5km eig nur noch geknirschelt beim treten...genau wie im mund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (20. Juli 2008)

ich reiche nach (es gab leider kein bild in action)
gäsbock 2008 
das, technisch gesehen, eine ende des feldes, und das andere





gestern, das gt vor dem letzten einsatz in külsheim


----------



## gtbiker (20. Juli 2008)

hehe, klausrenstress....lalala: vorbei!
also zwischen kasette/Ritzelpacket und speichen verklemmt. hätten wir das auch geklärt ;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> hehe, klausrenstress....lalala: vorbei!
> also zwischen kasette/Ritzelpacket und speichen verklemmt. hätten wir das auch geklärt ;-)





@toncoc: dein timberline sieht klasse aus, aber der steuerrohrwinkel sieht so flach aus... normal? das muss sich doch eigenartig fahrn o?
gruß


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @toncoc: dein timberline sieht klasse aus, aber der steuerrohrwinkel sieht so flach aus... normal? das muss sich doch eigenartig fahrn o?
> gruß



...das war damals so und fuhr / fährt sich super


----------



## toncoc (20. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...das war damals so und fuhr / fährt sich super



jepp
das ist eine sog. downhillgeometrie:
der rahmen ist schwer und stabil, flacher lenkwinkel, und für speed eine massive überhöhung - so ist man anfang der 90er starr downhill gefahren.
das teil fährt sich aber so genial, lediglich in engen passagen macht einem der radstand eines eisenbahnwaggons zu schaffen 

dennoch würde ich mir wünschen, das es heute noch jemanden gibt, der exakt die geo dieses rades in stahl mit ner disc bauen würde, ich würde es sofort kaufen. obwohl man auch mit canti/u-brake vorteile hat


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...das war damals so und fuhr / fährt sich super





toncoc schrieb:


> jepp
> das ist eine sog. downhillgeometrie:
> der rahmen ist schwer und stabil, flacher lenkwinkel, und für speed eine massive überhöhung - so ist man anfang der 90er starr downhill gefahren.
> das teil fährt sich aber so genial, lediglich in engen passagen macht einem der radstand eines eisenbahnwaggons zu schaffen
> ...



na dass hört sich doch überaus interessant an
von wann is dein rad toncoc?


----------



## toncoc (20. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> na dass hört sich doch überaus interessant an
> von wann is dein rad toncoc?



92er modell


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2008)

toncoc schrieb:


> 92er modell



aha. weißt du bis wann die so gebaut wurden?


----------



## toncoc (20. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> aha. weißt du bis wann die so gebaut wurden?


leider nicht
aber die frage kann man ja mal an die allgemein vorhandenen spezialisten hier stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2008)

toncoc schrieb:


> leider nicht
> aber die frage kann man ja mal an die allgemein vorhandenen spezialisten hier stellen



genau! wir bitten um aufklärung


----------



## versus (20. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> aha. weißt du bis wann die so gebaut wurden?



meinst du mit "so" die geometrie, oder auch die lackierung?


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> meinst du mit "so" die geometrie, oder auch die lackierung?



die geometrie


----------



## versus (20. Juli 2008)

das timberline hat eine steuerkopfwinkel von 70° und wurde meines wissens nach der u-brake version (91/92) "so" nicht mehr gebaut. danach waren 70,5° und 71° angesagt.
keine garantie auf die aussage, da ich mich zwar vor kurzem mit den lenkwinkeln beschäftigt habe, diese aber in den katalogen leider selten angegeben sind.


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2008)

oukei. danke! aber merkt man das eine grad unterschied im steuerkopfwinkel deutlcih beim fahrverhalten? gabs das timberline später mit v-brakes? wann kam eig das rts nochmal? wurde das nich dann im dh gefahrn? o wurden etwa timberline u rts zeitgleich bewegt?
gruß
edit: das rts kam 93


----------



## cleiende (20. Juli 2008)

toncoc schrieb:


> jepp
> das ist eine sog. downhillgeometrie .....



ja nee, klar, mein 92er Karakoram ist mit einer speziellen DH-Geometrie gebaut worden.
Vielleicht möchte sich der ein oder andere mal mit den Katalogen auf mtb-kataloge.de oder gar mit dem Classic-Unterforum auseinandersetzen.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Juli 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> ja nee, klar, mein 92er Karakoram ist mit einer speziellen DH-Geometrie gebaut worden.
> Vielleicht möchte sich der ein oder andere mal mit den Katalogen auf mtb-kataloge.de oder gar mit dem Classic-Unterforum auseinandersetzen.
> Gute Nacht.



ruhig, brauner.


----------



## toncoc (20. Juli 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> ja nee, klar, mein 92er Karakoram ist mit einer speziellen DH-Geometrie gebaut worden.
> Vielleicht möchte sich der ein oder andere mal mit den Katalogen auf mtb-kataloge.de oder gar mit dem Classic-Unterforum auseinandersetzen.
> Gute Nacht.



was möchte der ein oder andere damit ausdrücken?


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2008)

off topic: kuckt einer v euch auch grad motogp??


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Juli 2008)

PURE ENERGIE​


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Juli 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> PURE ENERGIE​



hehe...atomwitz: alles strahlt!


----------



## Kruko (22. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hehe...atomwitz: alles strahlt!



Und bei Dir kommt der Strom aus der Steckdose


----------



## maatik (22. Juli 2008)

Grüsse aus dem Harz 

Gipfelrunde vorgestern:





Brocken gestern...Sicht war ca. 20m...deshalb nur mal das hier 





Grüsse Marcel


----------



## cleiende (22. Juli 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Grüsse aus dem Harz
> 
> Gipfelrunde vorgestern:



geil, da war ich letztes Jahr am "Herrentag" mit dem Rad unterwegs. Exakt dort!


----------



## versus (22. Juli 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Grüsse aus dem Harz
> 
> Gipfelrunde vorgestern:
> 
> Brocken gestern...Sicht war ca. 20m...deshalb nur mal das hier



   5,1° ??? im juli???

oder hast du da einen becher cola mit eiswürfeln drübergeschüttet  ?


----------



## maatik (22. Juli 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> geil, da war ich letztes Jahr am "Herrentag" mit dem Rad unterwegs. Exakt dort!



Schön. Ist  Teil der Gipfelrunde W10. Eckerstausee. Schöne Strecke, bei gutem Wetter wirklich nur zu empfehlen  Spricht dafür das du das gleich wiedererkannt hast 



versus schrieb:


> 5,1° ??? im juli???
> 
> oder hast du da einen becher cola mit eiswürfeln drübergeschüttet  ?



Hehe..  am Tag zuvor hats 7° gehabt. Im Tal waren es so um die 10°. Eigentlich war die ganze Woche vom Wetter her bescheiden, immer kurze Schauer...dafür kaum Wind...aber das Bild ist ca. 19Uhr entstanden, es war heftig Wind (ich konnte die DigiCam nicht auf mein kleines Stativ stellen, sie wäre weggepustet worden), Nebel und saukalt...und ich mit Halbfingern und baggys    Hat  trotzdem Spass gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (23. Juli 2008)

war mal unterwegs



mfg
tom


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juli 2008)

bin seit heute gt-fahrer und werde hier öfters mal bilder posten ;-)...hallo zusammen


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Juli 2008)

was is das eig für ne gabel?
gruß


----------



## cyclery.de (26. Juli 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> bin seit heute gt-fahrer und werde hier öfters mal bilder posten ;-)...hallo zusammen



Year Baby


----------



## zaskar-le (26. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> *W*as is*t* das eig*entlich* für *ei*ne *G*abel?
> gruß



Entschuldigung, ich konnte nicht anders 
Auch nicht böse gemeint, aber da krempelt sich bei mir der Magen um 

@jochen: geniale Fotos!


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, ich konnte nicht anders
> Auch nicht böse gemeint, aber da krempelt sich bei mir der Magen um



 jaaa sorry...bin halt zu faul alles richtig zu schreiben
aberverständlich isses ja noch


----------



## zaskar-le (26. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> jaaa sorry...bin halt zu faul alles richtig zu schreiben aberverständlich isses ja noch



Es geht mir ja gar nicht um Verständlichkeit, sondern um ein kleines Stück Foren-Kultur.
Aber vielleicht bin ich da auch ein wenig eigen 
Also mein Geschriebsel lieber schnell wieder vergessen...


----------



## oliversen (26. Juli 2008)

Nein, Nein, du hast schon recht. Dieses chat-Deutsch geht mir manchmal auch tierisch auf den Senkel. Wenn ich beispielsweise mal im DDD Froum mitlese, merke ich das ich, obwohl noch nicht mal vierzig, ganz schoen alt bin.

Und hey JochenDC, willkommen bei uns, cooles Bike und huepsche Fotos. Die beiden anderen im ersten Bild sind Kumpels von dir???

oliversen


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juli 2008)

@all thx für die netten comments

@oliversen is die Frage ernst gemeint ?

@aggressor  ne Fox 40  die Idee zur Lackierung hatten cyclery bzw. SpeedyR, weiß nicht mehr wer zuerst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (26. Juli 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> @aggressor  ne Fox 40  die Idee zur Lackierung hatten cyclery bzw. SpeedyR, weiß nicht mehr wer zuerst



Dann würde ich dich bitten, noch einmal genauer darüber nachzudenken!


----------



## mini.tom (26. Juli 2008)

Die beiden anderen im ersten Bild sind Kumpels von dir???

oliversen[/QUOTE]

er leidet unter verfolgungswahn  sieht man doch 
mfg
tom


----------



## gremlino (26. Juli 2008)

@JochenDC: Willkommen 

Sehr geile Fotos


----------



## versus (26. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Es geht mir ja gar nicht um Verständlichkeit, sondern um ein kleines Stück Foren-Kultur.





oliversen schrieb:


> Nein, Nein, du hast schon recht. Dieses chat-Deutsch geht mir manchmal auch tierisch auf den Senkel. Wenn ich beispielsweise mal im DDD Froum mitlese, merke ich das ich, obwohl noch nicht mal vierzig, ganz schoen alt bin.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Juli 2008)

Saustarke Fotos, Jochen. Bei dem ersten Foto musste ich auch erst nachdenken, aber Klasse gemacht.

Zeigst Du uns das Bike auch mal von der Seite und ein paar Details?

Edit: grad erst gesehen das es schon im anderen Thread steht ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4977016&postcount=6095 ).


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Juli 2008)

nagut. ab jetzt werd ich mich um eine bessere ausdrucksweise bemühen
es ist vorhin eher eine photorunde geworden...



den rest gibts in meinem album
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (26. Juli 2008)

Mein DHi hatte heute auch Auslauf.

















Das Sanction ist seit heute fertig. Fotos folgen bald...


----------



## minhang (26. Juli 2008)

Wozu brauchst du eigentlich überhaupt eine Federgabel, Räder, Gangschaltung usw?
Hab bis jetzt noch kein Foto mit Bodenkontakt gesehen 

Nice!!


----------



## cyclery.de (27. Juli 2008)

mani.r schrieb:


> Mein DHi hatte heute auch Auslauf.
> 
> Das Sanction ist seit heute fertig. Fotos folgen bald...



Coole Bilder! Jetzt weiß ich auch erst, wer du bist 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## mountymaus (27. Juli 2008)

mani.r schrieb:


> Mein DHi hatte heute auch Auslauf.





Das sieht eher nach Ausflug aus......


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juli 2008)

das DHI sieht aus wie ein stealth bomber...
und wird ja größtenteils auch so bewegt


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Juli 2008)

muß sagen das erste wochenende mit dem neuen rad hat spaß gemacht...gt's sind nach wie vor extrem potente kisten...war ja schon in den 90ern so...damals noch mit herz ;-)

das rad geht gut...kollege hatte ne spiegelreflex dabei...hoffe da sind paar schöne dabei so dass man auch mal das rad erkennt...hier meine bescheidenen vond er quali...action dürfte das gt net beleidigen ;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juli 2008)

auf dem ersten bild sind schon wieder die zwei typen, die dich verfolgen! kannst oder willst du die nicht abhängen
die gabel fetzt in der farbe!
gruß


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Juli 2008)

ich kann sie nicht abhängen, egal was ich mache...bin sooo schlecht ;-)

hier 2 in besserer Quali von nem Kumpel...sollte ich nerven dann bitte sagen


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Juli 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ich kann sie nicht abhängen, egal was ich mache...bin sooo schlecht ;-)
> 
> hier 2 in besserer Quali von nem Kumpel...sollte ich nerven dann bitte sagen



dann musst du wohl oder übel mehr fahren
also mich nervst du noch nich
gruß


----------



## Janikulus (28. Juli 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ...sollte ich nerven dann bitte sagen



Bei den Bilder gilt immer noch mehr ist besser  hier freuen sich sicher alle über solch gelungene aktionreiche Fotos!

Ich habe mir es mal erlaubt das eine ein wenig zu bearbeiten, mehr auf den Fahrer zentriert und ein wenig mehr konstrast, hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (28. Juli 2008)

UND ACTION 
Geile Pic´s


----------



## Triturbo (28. Juli 2008)

schöne Bilder - ich hab auch noch ein par vom 4x


----------



## salzbrezel (30. Juli 2008)

Mein STS im Einsatz:
Keine Bilder, aber eine Verlustmeldung: Zum dritten Mal die Horst-Link-Schraube verloren (natürlich alles spezielles Zeug). Die nächste wird mit Locktite hochfest eingeklebt...
Das hieß: 20km gaaaaaanz langsam nach Hause. 

Gruß...


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juli 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Mein STS im Einsatz:
> Keine Bilder, aber eine Verlustmeldung: Zum dritten Mal die Horst-Link-Schraube verloren (natürlich alles spezielles Zeug). Die nächste wird mit Locktite hochfest eingeklebt...
> Das hieß: 20km gaaaaaanz langsam nach Hause.
> 
> Gruß...



eieiei...


----------



## maatik (30. Juli 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Mein STS im Einsatz:
> Keine Bilder, .




Bitte Bitte Pics vom STS in freier Wildbahn


----------



## toncoc (3. August 2008)

sis08 nach zieleinlauf, actionbilder fehlen noch:


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. August 2008)

Cool,
ich habe mein altes Stahlroß auch mal wieder bewegt



zu meiner Schande ohne Helm,
aber hat Spass gemacht


----------



## kingmoe (8. August 2008)

Wie toncoc muss auch ich Action-Shots von SiS erst finden und später nachreichen. Aber geil war´s!


----------



## versus (10. August 2008)

oh mann, wart ihr alle in der pfalz? habe schon von stoph gehört, dass sich die reise gelohnt hat 

mehr bildeeeeer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (10. August 2008)

versus schrieb:


> oh mann, wart ihr alle in der pfalz? habe schon von stoph gehört, dass sich die reise gelohnt hat
> 
> mehr bildeeeeer...



Vieeeeele Bilder gibt es hier - aber von mir AUF dem Bike habe ich keins gefunden (habe mehr gefeiert  ):

http://www.flickr.com/groups/sis2008/

Berichte/Nachlese hier:

http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/

Es waren auch einige GTs am Start, z.B. mein Zaskar, toncocs Avalanche-Stahlross, ein GT mit Pelzmantel  und ein Hans Rey Trialer


----------



## toncoc (11. August 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Vieeeeele Bilder gibt es hier - aber von mir AUF dem Bike habe ich keins gefunden (habe mehr gefeiert  ):
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/sis2008/
> 
> ...



es ist ein timberline, aber ich verstehe die verwechselung

pelzmantel
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3022/2750524913_aa8b8b4efe_b.jpg


----------



## bofh (11. August 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/
> Es waren auch einige GTs am Start, z.B. mein Zaskar, toncocs Avalanche-Stahlross, ein GT mit Pelzmantel  und ein Hans Rey Trialer


...und Kelmes Avalanche. 

E.


----------



## versus (11. August 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> ...und Kelmes Avalanche.
> 
> E.



stimmt! das local gt habe ich schon gesehen


----------



## versus (11. August 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Vieeeeele Bilder gibt es hier - aber von mir AUF dem Bike habe ich keins gefunden (habe mehr gefeiert  ):
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/sis2008/
> 
> ...



 das video vom ritterkampf ist toll 

habens die zürcher wieder gerissen


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (11. August 2008)

wie immer: *sehr goil!!!!*


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. August 2008)

thx 

das gt fährt sich super muss ich nach knapp 2 wochen sagen. auf der rennstrecke in todtnau bin ich streckenweise deutlich schneller als mit meinem vorherigen downhiller (intense m3, nix schlechtes also). die 4 cm weniger federweg im gt tun echt gut. es fährt sich viel direkter. einfach schön  gt rulez !


----------



## aggressor2 (11. August 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


>



sehr schön


----------



## Manni1599 (13. August 2008)

Sorry, Doppelpost!


----------



## Manni1599 (13. August 2008)

So, habe mich heute nach ca. 2,5 Wochen Pause wieder mal aus Rad getraut.
Damit war ich unterwegs:




War nur eine kurze, flache Runde, ca.15 Km, 55 min.


----------



## kingmoe (14. August 2008)

Korat und ich (plus ein Non-GT-Freund  ) waren gestern Abend nach langer Zeit mal wieder unterwegs.








Arbeitsgeräte:


----------



## aggressor2 (14. August 2008)

Nice!


----------



## KONI-DU (14. August 2008)

Habe mein Taxi am WE auch mal ein bißchen durch Duisburg gescheucht.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. August 2008)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Habe mein Taxi am WE auch mal ein bißchen durch Duisburg gescheucht.



Wieviel berechnest du pro Kilometer?


----------



## KONI-DU (14. August 2008)

kommt auf die Personenzahl an ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (14. August 2008)

schade das wir uns dann  nicht gesehen haben in duisburg.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. August 2008)

Hat zufällig jemand von euch vor am 30.08. in Schierke beim endurothon mitzumachen? Ich bin dabei, allerdings nur die 36km und natürlich fahr ich starr, weil ich die Strecke vorher nicht sehen werde 
gruß
(vielleicht überleg ich mir doch noch ne Federgabel einzubauen...)


----------



## Manni1599 (14. August 2008)

Da werden einige Leute vor Ort sein. 

Das Ding starr zu fahren ist allerdings keine gute Idee.Um ehrlich zu sein ist die Idee eigentlich bescheuert. Ich weiss auch das Jürgen Beneke früher bla bla bla...
Ich kenne die Strecke, die ist mit einem Hardtail schon grenzwertig zu fahren.....

gnss wird die große Runde fahren, ich werde als Zuschauer vor Ort sein.

Manni


----------



## maatik (14. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> am 30.08. in Schierke...endurothon....die 36km...*natürlich fahr ich starr*.



  Was hast du zu kompensieren?




aggressor2 schrieb:


> (vielleicht überleg ich mir doch noch ne Federgabel einzubauen...)


----------



## aggressor2 (14. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Da werden einige Leute vor Ort sein.
> 
> Das Ding starr zu fahren ist allerdings keine gute Idee.Um ehrlich zu sein ist die Idee eigentlich bescheuert. Ich weiss auch das Jürgen Beneke früher bla bla bla...
> Ich kenne die Strecke, die ist mit einem Hardtail schon grenzwertig zu fahren.....
> ...





maatik schrieb:


> Was hast du zu kompensieren?
> 
> (vielleicht überleg ich mir doch noch ne Federgabel einzubauen...)



 Dann muss ich wohl nach Jena fahrn und die Reba holen. Am 31. soll ja noch so ne geführte Tour sein. Wisst ihr wo es da langgehen soll? Weil starr fahr ich doch sehr gerne


----------



## Manni1599 (14. August 2008)

Für die Strecke guckst Du hier: http://www.endurothon.de/?page_id=9

Ich fahre auch sehr gern starr, aber in einem Endurorennen nenne ich das grob fahrlässig. Wenn Du dich lang machst, soll mir das egal sein, aber Du wirst sicher andere behindern und vielleicht sogar zum stürzen bringen.

Da sind einige sehr steile Teilstücke, die zum Teil heftigst verblockt oder mit Wurzeln gespickt sind, bei. Um das starr zu fahren, muss mann schon ein echter Könner oder völlig schmerzbefreit sein.

my2ct.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Für die Strecke guckst Du hier: http://www.endurothon.de/?page_id=9
> 
> Ich fahre auch sehr gern starr, aber in einem Endurorennen nenne ich das grob fahrlässig. Wenn Du dich lang machst, soll mir das egal sein, aber Du wirst sicher andere behindern und vielleicht sogar zum stürzen bringen.
> 
> ...



Ist die geführte Tour also die Rennstrecke? Naja am Samstag wirds wohl doch nicht mit der Pace losgehen. Ein Hindernis will ich auf keinen Fall sein


----------



## Manni1599 (14. August 2008)

Sorry, hatte da was verwechselt, dachte, Du willst die Rennstrecke wissen. Wo die geführte Tour langgeht, weiss ich auch nicht. 

Natürlich kann man auch im Harz starr fahren, tue ich auch öfters mal. Dann sollte man sich allerdings nicht die verblocktesten Wurzeltrails aussuchen. Bei der geführten Tour werden wohl auch in Anlehnung an den Endurothon Traillastigere Strecken gefahren.
Wenn Du die Reba einbaust, bist Du auf jeden Fall besser unterwegs. Und hast vor allem mehr Spaß, denke ich.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte da was verwechselt, dachte, Du willst die Rennstrecke wissen. Wo die geführte Tour langgeht, weiss ich auch nicht.
> 
> Natürlich kann man auch im Harz starr fahren, tue ich auch öfters mal. Dann sollte man sich allerdings nicht die verblocktesten Wurzeltrails aussuchen. Bei der geführten Tour werden wohl auch in Anlehnung an den Endurothon Traillastigere Strecken gefahren.
> Wenn Du die Reba einbaust, bist Du auf jeden Fall besser unterwegs. Und hast vor allem mehr Spaß, denke ich.
> ...




Hab sie grad aus Jena geholt und sie wird vorraussichtlich noch heute eingebaut damit ich dann mit dem kilo mehr trainieren kann
Das will ich doch hoffen, dass man sich sieht. Vielleicht ja schon beim Treffen in Bad Karlshafen
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (14. August 2008)

Fertig!!


----------



## planetsmasher (14. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Fertig!!


bitte auch darum in jedem Fall informiert zu werden wenn Du nach dem Abendessen Dein Bäuerchen gemacht hast!

wo steckt eigentlich Kint? haben den die aggressiven Hämoriden auch schon in die Flucht geschlagen?

...wird Zeit fürs GT-Smaland...


----------



## kingmoe (14. August 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> bitte auch darum in jedem Fall informiert zu werden wenn Du nach dem Abendessen Dein Bäuerchen gemacht hast!
> 
> wo steckt eigentlich Kint? haben den die aggressiven Hämoriden auch schon in die Flucht geschlagen?
> 
> ...wird Zeit fürs GT-Smaland...





Ich glaube, Sven (Kint) ist im Urlaub, ich habe in den letzten Wochen auch erfolglos versucht, ihn zu erreichen.

So, Bilder von SiS, leider gibt es keine nächtlichen Action-Pics von mir:

Tagsüber Strecke besichtigen:






Letzter Licht-Check - sitzt alles fest in dem uralten FlaHa?!





Leichte Anspannung: Werde ich erstmals seit langem Rad fahren, ohne auf die Fresse zu fallen? Korat ist skeptisch, ob das ehrgeizige Vorhaben gelingt 





Juhu! Ich blicke dämlich aber unverletzt in die Kamera, nachdem ich eine Runde hinter mir habe.





die Bilder hat ein Freund (Sven von Schlachta) unseres Team-Mitglieds gemacht, bei ihm liegen natürlich auch alle Rechte. Seine Seite ist echt einen Blick Wert! Und er ist sogar spontan eine Runde durch die Nacht geballert, als wir einen Fahrer verloren haben. 
Er war sehr aufgeregt (Brauche ich eine Pumpe?! Wie wechselt man einen Reifen?!"), hat aber die nächtliche Feuertaufe mit Bravour gemeistert.

Hier seine SiS-Bilder, samt Rock-Gig vom Freitag und etlichen weiteren Eindrücken:

http://www.sven-photo.de/galerien/SiS08/


----------



## bofh (14. August 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Bilder von SiS



Hättest Du mal einen Ton gesagt. Naja. So weiß ich wenigstens, welches T-Shirt ich zum Treffen anziehe. 

On-Topic: 24h von Duisburg 2008





E.


----------



## toncoc (14. August 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> http://www.sven-photo.de/galerien/SiS08/


gt´s im einsatz
http://www.sven-photo.de/galerien/SiS08/content/Schlaflos_im_Sattel08_063_large.html
http://www.sven-photo.de/galerien/SiS08/content/Schlaflos_im_Sattel08_069_large.html
http://www.sven-photo.de/galerien/SiS08/content/Schlaflos_im_Sattel08_109_large.html
http://www.sven-photo.de/galerien/SiS08/content/Schlaflos_im_Sattel08_119_large.html


das musste man erlebt haben
http://www.sven-photo.de/galerien/SiS08/content/Schlaflos_im_Sattel08_098_large.html


----------



## Stemmel (14. August 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Tagsüber Strecke besichtigen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist denn das am linken Ellenbogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (14. August 2008)

War heute nach über zwei Wochen mal wieder auf dem Bock und musste dringend eine frustafterwork-Runde hinter mich bringen; war echt mal nötig. 
Bin zur Zeit erschreckend formfrei, und hab´ keine Zeit, das zu ändern 













*Spielverderber *




*Ross & Rösser*




Viele Grüße, Christian


----------



## KONI-DU (14. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Was ist denn das am linken Ellenbogen?



....das kommt davon, wenn man in dem Alter noch über Rampen dropt


----------



## korat (14. August 2008)

am rande des renngeschehens: ist das ein 2,5-meter-mann?


----------



## versus (14. August 2008)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> bitte auch darum in jedem Fall informiert zu werden wenn Du nach dem Abendessen Dein Bäuerchen gemacht hast!
> 
> wo steckt eigentlich Kint? haben den die aggressiven Hämoriden auch schon in die Flucht geschlagen?
> 
> ...wird Zeit fürs GT-Smaland...



   ich sehe ja seit geraumer zeit nur noch zitierte news aus der krabbelgruppe, aber der war gut


----------



## kingmoe (15. August 2008)

korat schrieb:


> am rande des renngeschehens: ist das ein 2,5-meter-mann?



Ja, das ist der Beißer aus James Bond auf einem XL-Zaskar 
Aber du weißt es ja besser ;-)



Stemmel schrieb:


> Was ist denn das am linken Ellenbogen?



Da war die Erdanziehung auf der Aschenbahn des Sport-(Zelt-)Platzes auf einmal unheimlich stark...


----------



## Stemmel (15. August 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Da war die Erdanziehung auf der Aschenbahn des Sport-(Zelt-)Platzes auf einmal unheimlich stark...




Okay, das zählt natürlich nicht als Sturz vom Rad...


----------



## kingmoe (15. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Okay, das zählt natürlich nicht als Sturz vom Rad...



Nee, nicht wirklich 
Da war ich mit einem Kollegen auf einer Runde "Leute gucken", hatte in einer Hand  ein Päckchen und wir haben gequatscht. Auf einmal brüllt mich einer von der Seite an "Hey, du!!!!". Ich dreh mich erschrocken um, vergesse die eingeklickten Füße und da ich einhändig unterwegs war, machte es einfach BUMM. Unspektakulär aber für alle Anwesenden sehr erhieternd. Und vor allem: Der brüllende Mensch meinte gar nicht mich, sondern einen Freund auf der anderen Seite der Aschenbahn...


----------



## Stemmel (15. August 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Nee, nicht wirklich
> Da war ich mit einem Kollegen auf einer Runde "Leute gucken",




Kleine Sünden bestraft der liebe Gott sofort, große etwas später...  Ts ts ts, und den Frauen Neugierde unterstellen...

Aber die Sache mit den ausklicken ist wohl jedem schon mal passiert, auch ich spreche aus Erfahrung und habe ein Andenken am Knie...


----------



## Backfisch (15. August 2008)

"leute".

Mh mh.

Sag Doch gleich, dass es um Frauen ging. 

Oder um die Bikes der Leute.


----------



## Ketterechts (15. August 2008)

Sodele

Nachdem ich ja mehr als zwei Wochen mich hier nicht mehr gemeldet habe , hier der Grund :





Kerstin und ich im Urlaub in Island - zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen , dass nur sie mit einem GT unterwegs war - ich habe auf ein altes Specialized Stumpjumper zurück gegriffen ( kleiner Knick im Rahmen und gravierde Nummer am OR - da schmerzt der schlechte Umgang des Flughafenpersonals weniger )









Wetter war übrigens bis auf drei Tage - von insgesamt 16 - super





Nur die Pistenbeschaffenheit machte uns doch stark zu schaffen - und das hier ist noch eine die gut fahren ging - die Schlaglöcher haben so ca 30cm im Durchmesser und sind gut ausgefahren - jedesmal wenn man eins erwischt hat , war Rodeoreiten angesagt - und das mit 25kg Gepäck am Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (15. August 2008)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## zaskar-le (15. August 2008)

Traumhafte Landschaften - beneidenswert!


----------



## mountymaus (15. August 2008)

Wunderschöne Gegend 
Traumhaft...... ichbinsprachlos..... kommt bei mir selten genug vor


----------



## Triturbo (15. August 2008)

Traumhaft..


----------



## aggressor2 (15. August 2008)

Echt schöne Landschaft!


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. August 2008)

Landschaft ist wirklich fantastisch...muß ein unglaublicher Fleck auf Erden sein...tolle Aktion !


----------



## Stemmel (15. August 2008)

Einfach nur WOW!


----------



## mani.r (15. August 2008)

Hammer. Da wäre ich jetzt auch viel lieber.


----------



## tofu1000 (15. August 2008)

Wow, schöne Bilder! Bringt ihr ein paar mehr Fotos zum Treffen mit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (16. August 2008)

hab auch noch 3 Stück aus Todtnau


----------



## aggressor2 (16. August 2008)

Gut


----------



## cyclery.de (16. August 2008)

Bild zwei wäre sehr geil, wenn Du nicht so sehr angeschnitten wärst. Der Tobi macht sich ... müsste auch mal wieder üben


----------



## versus (16. August 2008)

wieder schöne fotos !
sind die aufnahmen alle mit aufsteckblitz gemacht, oder sind da irgendwo noch ein, zwei externe (bild 1 sieht etwas danach aus)?


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. August 2008)

thx, das wird meinen kumpel freuen 

alle aufnahmen hat mein kollege mit steckblitz gemacht. er steht erst am anfanf seines neuen hobbys da is die ausstattung noch äußerst überschaubar 

@cyclery üben ? du bist doch als ganzes ein grundtalent in allem ;-) ein da vinci der moderne ;-)


----------



## cyclery.de (16. August 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> @cyclery üben ? du bist doch als ganzes ein grundtalent in allem ;-) ein da vinci der moderne ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (16. August 2008)

Weil oliversenzur Zeit keine Bilder postet: ein wenig Dschungel haben wir hier auch:




(Sachsenwald bei Hamburg)


----------



## mountymaus (16. August 2008)

Ein Fully steht im Walde, ganz still und stumm......

Schönes Bild


----------



## minhang (16. August 2008)

hmm, Sachsenwald...
da bin ich noch nie gefahren. Wie sieht es da mit Höhenmetern aus?
Kann man das mit den HaBes vergleichen? oder isses eher Flachland?


----------



## Manni1599 (16. August 2008)

Sachsenwald ist eher flach, dafür aber viele herrliche Singletrails, tolle Wurzeltrails, einfach schön da, finde ich.


----------



## B-Ston3D (17. August 2008)

heute gab es eine kleine tour zum dummersdorfer ufer.




klasse aussicht




links wald, rechts wasser. 




da wirds brenslich




kleine brombeerpause (das bin ich^^)




das fleisch wartete schon auf mich 




so long!


----------



## toncoc (20. August 2008)

pic by bella


----------



## minhang (25. August 2008)

Während sich fast alle anderen hier auf dem Treffen vergnügten, verließ ich meine Hausrunde um den Paul Roth Stein zu suchen. (ja, ich war noch nie dort )...
Hat irgendein Hamburger eine Idee, wo ich hier bin und wo es lang geht?


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. August 2008)

Gestern, die erste Tour mit den Palomar


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. August 2008)

aktuelle Bilder aus Frankreisch


----------



## hoeckle (27. August 2008)

sieht nach spaß aus... wo ist denn das?




eine kleine gemütliche runde mit netter rast......







rundumversorgung....









der burgfried....








dem nachwuchs gefällts...







ich muss auch mal ins bild....











alternative sportart... und das wetter ist sich nicht sicher was es will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. August 2008)

Na das sieht doch schonmal besser aus als das elende Specialized
Wie alt ist eigentlich deine Chromschleuder? Oder ist das etwa poliert?
gruß Alex


----------



## tomasius (27. August 2008)

Es ist doch ganz einfach:

Wenn ihr eure Teller nicht leer esst...







dann wundert euch doch nicht über Regen! 






Tom


----------



## maatik (27. August 2008)

@Hoeckle : Wunderschön  bei den Cantis & Shiftern geht mir das Herz auf *zurückdenk. Sehr schön.


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. August 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> sieht nach spaß aus... wo ist denn das?



vielen dank erstmal für die zeitreise zu meinem anfängen im mtb sport...deine bilder erfreuen mein herz sehr...da kommt die erinnerung an die gut alte zeit bei mir hoch 

die bilder sind in Portes du Soleil entstanden , hier darf ich noch bis Samstag sein und mein GT quälen


----------



## hoeckle (27. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Na das sieht doch schonmal besser aus als das elende Specialized
> Wie alt ist eigentlich deine Chromschleuder? Oder ist das etwa poliert?
> gruß Alex


 

hi alex, also der chrombolide ist aus ´85!!!

im übrigen soll ich dir ausrichten, daß dir ewiger zorn sicher ist und er freut sich schon auf ein wiedersehen im nächsten jahr....


----------



## Manni1599 (28. August 2008)

Immer wieder schön anzuschauen, das Timberline. Auch das Heavy Tools ist sehr schön. Ich finds gut, dass Du Deinen Junior so an die Klassikszene heranführst.

@alex: ein wenig mehr Respekt vor dem hohen Alter wäre hier angebracht.


          Auch bei dem wunderschönen Rad.

@Jochen DC: Ich glaube, ich hätte nicht genug Mut um so spektakulär zu fahren. Klasse Bilder!


----------



## aggressor2 (28. August 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> hi alex, also der chrombolide ist aus ´85!!!
> 
> im übrigen soll ich dir ausrichten, daß dir ewiger zorn sicher ist und er freut sich schon auf ein wiedersehen im nächsten jahr....



 OK



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön anzuschauen, das Timberline. Auch das Heavy Tools ist sehr schön. Ich finds gut, dass Du Deinen Junior so an die Klassikszene heranführst.
> 
> @alex: ein wenig mehr Respekt vor dem hohen Alter wäre hier angebracht.
> 
> ...



Zwei meiner drei Lieblingsräder vom Treffen sind ja auch die zwei ältesten Das eine von 85 und das andere von 89. Also keine Sorge Manni 
gruß Alex


----------



## hoeckle (28. August 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> vielen dank erstmal für die zeitreise zu meinem anfängen im mtb sport...deine bilder erfreuen mein herz sehr...da kommt die erinnerung an die gut alte zeit bei mir hoch
> 
> die bilder sind in Portes du Soleil entstanden , hier darf ich noch bis Samstag sein und mein GT quälen


 

 gern geschehen....

bitte mehr bilder aus frankreich. da muss ich nächstes jahr auch mal hin. dies jahr schaff ich das leider nicht mehr.... 

dir noch viel spaß...


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. August 2008)

Feierabendrunde mit den Karakoram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (28. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @Jochen DC: Ich glaube, ich hätte nicht genug Mut um so spektakulär zu fahren. Klasse Bilder!



vielen dank , wobei ich sagen muß dass ich ein absoluter angsthase bin, zumindest jetzt mit meinen 31 Jährchen...früher war das mal anders 

wenn ich wieder daheim bin kann ich, falls interesse besteht ne schöne helmcam aufnahme hier reinstellen


----------



## aggressor2 (28. August 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> wenn ich wieder daheim bin kann ich, falls interesse besteht ne schöne helmcam aufnahme hier reinstellen



Die Bilder sind wie immer toll. Und Helmkamera auf jeden Fall
gruß


----------



## chrrup150 (29. August 2008)

war in duisburg beim 24h rennen.


----------



## SpeedyR (30. August 2008)

Gestern ne schöne Feierabendrunde durch Coburch City...






Heute gings aufm Staffelberg.Geniales Wetter.Hoffe da im September mitm Manni zusammen hochfahren zu dürfen und schön gemütlich  ...






Ps:Ich liebe Rentner mit Ansagen  wie "hopp hopp hopp" 

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Janikulus (30. August 2008)

ebenfalls Feierabendrunde bei gutem Wetter und Blick auf Mt Blanc (der im Hauptdreieck):


----------



## aggressor2 (30. August 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ebenfalls Feierabendrunde bei gutem Wetter und Blick auf Mt Blanc (der im Hauptdreieck):



 Ist das ein Jubi-Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (30. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Jubi-Rahmen?



ja ist einer  uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert...


----------



## aggressor2 (30. August 2008)

Das einzige was mir nicht gefällt ist das XTR Schaltwerk, ich find das passt vom Stil nich dran Und allgemein gefällt mir das neue XT- und XTR-Gedusel auch nich


----------



## Stemmel (30. August 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Heute gings aufm Staffelberg.Geniales Wetter.Hoffe da im September mitm Manni zusammen hochfahren zu dürfen und schön gemütlich
> 
> Grüsse Rafa



So voll habe ich es da noch nicht erlebt... 
Wann war noch mal Schnitzel-Tag bei der Lies?


----------



## SpeedyR (30. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> So voll habe ich es da noch nicht erlebt...
> Wann war noch mal Schnitzel-Tag bei der Lies?



Ich denke Donnerstag. 'Schnitzel mit Pommes 4,90 Euro 

Staffelberg wird in letzter Zeit sehr gut besucht.Stand heute für die 'Brotzeit in ner Schlange mit gut 20 Mann...

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## TorrentmasterDC (30. August 2008)

Bike und Foto : Triturbo
Rider: ich


----------



## versus (31. August 2008)

TorrentmasterDC schrieb:


> Bike und Foto : Triturbo


 



TorrentmasterDC schrieb:


> Rider: ich


----------



## Jochen_DC (31. August 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ps:Ich liebe Rentner mit Ansagen  wie "hopp hopp hopp"
> 
> Grüsse Rafa


was für ne aussicht  super bilder raph !!!

@ TorrentmasterDC  sehr sehr schicke bilder !

hier auch noch eins von mir


----------



## aggressor2 (31. August 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> hier auch noch eins von mir



WOW
Sieht etwas gefährlich aus. Gut gelandet?
Ich hatte gestern nich so viel Glück beim Endurothon
Kurz vor Ende der ersten Runde hab ich versucht zu ergründen wieviel Bremskraft ich mit rechter Schulter, Arm und rechter Kopfseite auf festem Schotter übertragen kann. Helm kaputt, ein paar Schürfwunden, der Kopf is ein wenig rot-blau verfärbt, aber das wichtigste: mein Rad hat nur nen Kratzer am Griff 
Das Rennen hab ich natürlich zu Ende gefahrn
Vielleicht findet sich ja in den nächsten Tagen noch Bildmaterial.
gruß


----------



## Stemmel (31. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Kurz vor Ende der ersten Runde hab ich versucht zu ergründen wieviel Bremskraft ich mit rechter Schulter, Arm und rechter Kopfseite auf festem Schotter übertragen kann. Helm kaputt, ein paar Schürfwunden, der Kopf is ein wenig rot-blau verfärbt, aber das wichtigste: mein Rad hat nur nen Kratzer am Griff
> 
> gruß



Gute Besserung! Und zeigt mal wieder, wie wichtig ein Helm ist!  Ohne Helm wäre der Kopf wohl kaputter...


----------



## aggressor2 (31. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Gute Besserung! Und zeigt mal wieder, wie wichtig ein Helm ist!  Ohne Helm wäre der Kopf wohl kaputter...



Allerdings! Und danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (31. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> WOW
> Sieht etwas gefährlich aus. Gut gelandet?
> Ich hatte gestern nich so viel Glück beim Endurothon
> Kurz vor Ende der ersten Runde hab ich versucht zu ergründen wieviel Bremskraft ich mit rechter Schulter, Arm und rechter Kopfseite auf festem Schotter übertragen kann. Helm kaputt, ein paar Schürfwunden, der Kopf is ein wenig rot-blau verfärbt, aber das wichtigste: mein Rad hat nur nen Kratzer am Griff
> ...


erstmal gute Besserung und großen Respekt dass Du das Rennen noch durchgezogen hast...dazu gehört Moral 
Die Aktion auf dem Foto war übrigens völlig ungefährlich...sieht wilder aus als es war 

achja hier mal ne helmcam fahrt mit mir...viel spaß 

[YT="Lets Gets Helmcam DHI"]aVMCaEV-BgQ&hl[/YT][/QUOTE]


----------



## aggressor2 (31. August 2008)

Super Aufnahmen!
Immerhin bin ich dann noch 42er geworden von 59 und der Sani-Typ, der aussah wie David Carradine, meinte, dass es nicht richtig war weiterzufahren 
Im zweiten Moment, der erste ging fürs Rad drauf, hab ich nur bemerkt, dass was am Ellenbogen und auf dem Unterarm war und dass der Plasteschirm vom Helm mir irgendwie vor dem Gesicht rumbammelt. Also schien alles paletti und bin weitergefahrn. Wieder auf der Strecke hab ich gemerkt, dass der Helm schief sitzt; abgenommen und gesehn, dass er kaputt ist. Und nach ein paar hundert Metern hab ich mich dann nach rechts umgeguckt und bemerkt, dass mein Trikot ein Loch auf der Schulter hat und es darunter blutig ist
Spass hats trotzdem gemacht


----------



## spatzel (31. August 2008)

.........was mal wieder beweißt:Nur die harten kommen in den Garten!Gute Besserung!
Auch ich hatte heut mal wieder Freigang........und dazu das Deluxe Wetter, was will man mehr?


----------



## oliversen (31. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Weil oliversenzur Zeit keine Bilder postet: ein wenig Dschungel haben wir hier auch:
> (Sachsenwald bei Hamburg)



...liegt natuerlich daran das ich zu Zeit bei den Schwiegereltern weile. Drei Wochen in "Canada's Plains"

Eines der Highlights ist mein Peace9r das ich eigentlich als Furstkauf beim 2007er GT-Treffen ersteigert habe. Leider hat es nun so lange mit Canada nicht geklappt, daher konnte ich es erst jetzt in Empfang nehmen. 

Fast schon ideales Bike fuer diese Gegend...
Ein paar Bildchen:

Weites Land


 

Heimat-"stadt" meiner Frau im Hintergrund




Zwei Ecken weiter




Gridroads




in action




oliversen


----------



## Lahme Krücke (1. September 2008)

Seeehr schöne Bilder. Sieht wirklich gut aus 

Ich habe das gute Wetter (und vor allem den freien Tag) ausgenutzt, um meinem "neuen" mal nen längeren Ausritt zu gönnen. 
Gestern noch Schaltwerk/Umwerfer getauscht, anderen Vorbau drauf, Bremse gemacht und den Grip Shift Krempel runtergerissen.









Wetter war echt geilo!









Siebengebirge




Läuft super das Gerät!


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. September 2008)

schöne Bilder 

hier noch ne Strecke vom Urlaub


----------



## aggressor2 (1. September 2008)

Noch ein Jubi und ein Peace und das 16'' Zassi ist auch nicht schlecht
Sehr sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## Manni1599 (1. September 2008)

Moin Olli.
Wieder einmal staune ich nicht schlecht bei Deinen Bildern. Ich liebe diesen Landstrich in Kanada, die "Great Plains". Ich war selbst 6 mal in der Gegend (5 x mit Y- Reisen "wir buchen, Sie fluchen"), 1 x privat. Manitoba und Saskatchewan finde ich persönlich wunderschön, habe dort einige Rundreisen mit Auto von Motel zu Motel unternommen. Die weite dieses Landes und die Freundlichkeit der Menschen dort ist einfach beeindruckend.
Ich beneide Dich.
Schon wieder.

Grüße aus Deutschland,
Manni


PS. Ich war beim GT Treffen. Das ist auch mit nichts anderem zu Vergleichen.
Du darfst mich auch beneiden.


----------



## hoeckle (1. September 2008)

@jochen

schöne bewegte bilder...  täuscht das oder war das nicht so überlaufen??? 

@die anderen



schöne bilder und nette räder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (1. September 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> schöne Bilder
> 
> hier noch ne Strecke vom Urlaub



In Morzine scheint das DHi besser zu gehen. Da hast du (im Gegensatz zu Les Gets) deinen Vorfahrer überholt


----------



## Backfisch (1. September 2008)

Habe mich Sa und So für das verpasste GT-Treffen entschädigt.


----------



## versus (1. September 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> hier noch ne Strecke vom Urlaub



hmmm... vielleicht muss ich doch irgendwann mal wieder in einen bikepark 

@ sieht irgendwie trockener aus, als deine üblichen fotos 
sehr schön!


----------



## bofh (1. September 2008)

Irgendwie mußte ein Vordergrund ins Bild:






E.


----------



## zaskar-le (1. September 2008)

@jochenDC: tolles Video!
Da sieht man teilweise ja sehr schön, wie gut die heutigen Gabeln arbeiten.
Sowas kenne ich Stehengebliebener ja gar nicht!  

Wirklich toll gemacht.

In diesem Zusammenhang:
suche eine gut erhaltene Bologna Light.
Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine rumliegen?

Schöne Grüße, Christian


----------



## baldur75 (2. September 2008)

Schöne Videos, macht richtig Spass beim schauen. Könntest Du mir vielleicht verraten welche Musik im Hintergrund gespielt wird. Das trifft voll meinen Geschmack. Hört sich vom Instrumentalen ja fast an wie Bloc Party.

Danke
Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (2. September 2008)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> In Morzine scheint das DHi besser zu gehen. Da hast du (im Gegensatz zu Les Gets) deinen Vorfahrer überholt


lag nur daran dass im ersten film ich anfangs nen kumpel hinterherfahr und sonst nur noch engländer auf der strecke rumdümpeln ;-)

@hoeckle das gebeit ist so gigantisch dass es sich schön verteilt dort 

@baldur im ersten film ist es good charlotte im 2. film die berliner beatsteaks...die einzelnen Lieder muß ich die Tage mal raussuchen.
Hätte beide Videos in DVD Qualität je ca. 200 mb falls Interesse an ner höheren Qualität besteht ;-)


----------



## Backfisch (2. September 2008)

Die Songs von den Beatsteaks sind "Meantime" und "Hail to the freaks".


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. September 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> Auch ich hatte heut mal wieder Freigang........und dazu das Deluxe Wetter, was will man mehr?



auf`m langenhard ? meint meine frau...ich bin da nicht ganz sicher...

joe


----------



## Pilatus (2. September 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> lag nur daran dass im ersten film ich anfangs nen kumpel hinterherfahr und sonst nur noch engländer auf der strecke rumdümpeln ;-)
> 
> @hoeckle das gebeit ist so gigantisch dass es sich schön verteilt dort
> 
> ...



Gottseidank ist die Musik so laut. Sonst hätte man das Knack-Drive ja noch gehört.


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. September 2008)

deine spitze zunge spricht gefährlich hier in diesem forum =

@backfisch thx !!! da spricht der kenner ;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (2. September 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> deine spitze zunge spricht gefährlich hier in diesem forum



Das will ich aber auch meinen
Vorsicht sei dem geboten, der mit dem Feuer spielt


----------



## Janikulus (2. September 2008)

Super Videos Jochen_DC! Sieht nach einer Menge Spass aus.

Ich war am Wochenende auch DH Fahren, mit meinem Zaskar  und ein Kumpel auf Kona Stinky... unten haben mich die DHler schon verwundert angeschaut und ganz nett gefragt ob meine Hände noch dran seien  Dann habe ich den halt die Story vom Hans und sein Zaskar erzählt 

Kann ich dir für dein nächsten Frankreich Urlaub nur empfehlen, die Semnoz Abfahrt bei Annecy. Von der Stadtmitte fahren Busse die Räder und Fahrer für 5Euro auf den Berg fahren. Dann sind es ca. 13km und 1500Hm, keine so schnelle Strecke, eher technisch würde ich sagen, aber feine Sache mitten im Wald. Immer schön "Santier des Gardes" folgen.

Unter Youtube hat es auch ein paar Videos.

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## spatzel (2. September 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> auf`m langenhard ? meint meine frau...ich bin da nicht ganz sicher...
> 
> joe



Hi,
yep,das war dann der Fast-Abschluß.....von da halt wieder zurück nach good old Kippene........


----------



## Pilatus (2. September 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> deine spitze zunge spricht gefährlich hier in diesem forum =
> 
> @backfisch thx !!! da spricht der kenner ;-)



gottseidank gibt es kein video von deinem Fluchen


----------



## baldur75 (3. September 2008)

Besten Dank. Die Info reicht mir schon.

Gruss Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (4. September 2008)

hab noch ein kleines gt filmchen entdeckt auf meiner platte


----------



## aggressor2 (4. September 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> hab noch ein kleines gt filmchen entdeckt auf meiner platte


----------



## Lahme Krücke (7. September 2008)

Das Wetter war die Tage ja recht bescheiden. Heute ging es wieder. Es regnete nur ab und zu. Also beste Voraussetzungen für eine größere Ausfahrt. Schön schlammig, schön einsam.






Nun ja, nach ca. 2 Stunden hielt ich an einer Weggabelung. Nach ner kurzen Pause setzte ich mich wieder auf den Sattel. Es gab ein "Plöng" und der Sattel purzelte zu Boden 
"Ach du Schande, jetzt ist die Stütze hin", war mein erster Gedanke. Aber dem war nicht so - die Imbusschraube an der Sattelbefestigung war abgebrochen!








Na bestens! So ne Schraube hatte ich natürlich nicht dabei. Also stehend weitergefahren und beim nächsten Dorf den ersten Menschen angesprochen den ich gesehen habe. Der hatte glücklicherweise eine passende Imbusschraube auf Lager. Glück gehabt 
Gegen Nachmittag wurde das Wetter auch besser.
Aber Leute, man merkt doch gewaltig das der Herbst mit strammen Schritt herankommt. Da kriecht Abends doch schon gut die Kälte aus dem Wald.
So, noch ein paar Bilder, dann Heia


----------



## B-Ston3D (7. September 2008)




----------



## GT-Sassy (7. September 2008)

Noch mal das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt:


----------



## chrrup150 (7. September 2008)

Das war am Wochenende beim Red Bull Road Rage


----------



## chrrup150 (7. September 2008)

Das war bei der Streckenbesichtigung.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. September 2008)

Und wie wars beim Road Rage?
gruß


----------



## chrrup150 (9. September 2008)

das road rage war echt der hammer!
was da an rädern lief war wahnsinn.
von richtigen dh maschinen über singlespeeder und alten klassikern bis hin zu high end carbon mtb und rennern.
die strecke war richtig gut und wahnsinnig schnell. ich bin bei der ersten besichtigung ohne schutzklamotten auf 66 kmh gekommen und ich hab mich da noch richtig zurück gehalten. im training sowie in der qualifikation auf über 70, doch da hatts auch geregnet!!! deswegen war nach der qualifikation auch schon schluß für mich. 
im training, als es noch trocken war, wurden die 100 kmh wohl öfters geknackt.
letztenendes hat ein franzose auf nem rennrad gewonnen.

und wer hatt das rennen 2005 in amerika gewonnen??? 

Brian Lopes mit seinem GT)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (9. September 2008)

klingt gut
gibts irgendwo auch nen ausführlichen bericht drüber?
gruß


----------



## versus (9. September 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> das road rage war echt der hammer!
> was da an rädern lief war wahnsinn.
> von richtigen dh maschinen über singlespeeder und alten klassikern bis hin zu high end carbon mtb und rennern.
> die strecke war richtig gut und wahnsinnig schnell. ich bin bei der ersten besichtigung ohne schutzklamotten auf 66 kmh gekommen und ich hab mich da noch richtig zurück gehalten. im training sowie in der qualifikation auf über 70, doch da hatts auch geregnet!!! deswegen war nach der qualifikation auch schon schluß für mich.
> ...



coole aktion 

jetzt muss ich doch mal nachfragen: waren die geraden so kurz, oder der untergrund schwierig?
70km/h bekomme ich auf meiner feierabendrunde (albis"pass") auch drauf und ich bin sicher kein überdurchschnittlicher abfahrer


----------



## chrrup150 (9. September 2008)

die geraden waren schon lang genug und die meisten kurven konnte mann auch mit mach 1 nehmen, nur das problem war, der regen! ab dem qualifying stand die strasse gut 2 hoch unter wasser, da waren da keine höheren geschwindigkeiten drin. 
und vorher beim training un der streckenbesichtigung gings halt darum die ideallinie zu finden.
ich bin auch schon schneller gefahren, z.b. am nürburgring mit knapp 90 durch die fuchsröhre


----------



## versus (9. September 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> nur das problem war, der regen! ab dem qualifying stand die strasse gut 2 hoch unter wasser, da waren da keine höheren geschwindigkeiten drin.



 das kann ich mir vorstellen!



chrrup150 schrieb:


> ich bin auch schon schneller gefahren, z.b. am nürburgring mit knapp 90 durch die fuchsröhre



 88 hab ich auch schon geschafft, aber da muss man schon kurzfristig das hirn ausschalten


----------



## aggressor2 (9. September 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> ich bin auch schon schneller gefahren, z.b. am nürburgring mit knapp 90 durch die fuchsröhre



Wie und wann kann man denn mitn Bike auf den Nürburgring?
gruß


----------



## chrrup150 (9. September 2008)

zu rad + run am ring.
is nen 24h radrenne.
da gibts mehrere disziplinen.:
Rennrad:
70+ 140 km jedermannrennen
24h rennen im 2.-4. team oder als einzelfahrer.

mtb:
24h rennen wie beim renner aber auch noch als 8. team

und dann gibts auch noch ne rtf.

http://www.radamring.de/de/rad/news/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (11. September 2008)

mein Nachbar war auch am Road Rage ...auch für ihn war nach der Quali Schluss.  ..womöglich hast du ihn gesehen, er hatte ein gelbes Müsing.

Mein Rekord liegt bei 84km/h mit Flatterhosen auf nem stollenbereiften Zassi


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. September 2008)

Gerade wieder gefunden:



GT Timberline


----------



## chrrup150 (12. September 2008)

@ zingel
an nen gelbes müsing kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern!
was hatte er denn für ne startnummer? ich hatte die 40.
naja da liefen so manch merkwürdige und lustige, sowie einfach traumhaft schöne räder.


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. September 2008)

hier noch ein kurzvideo...zu sehen sind der speedyr , der cyclery.de und zeitweise ich als gt fahrer 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/37840/


----------



## aggressor2 (14. September 2008)

Sehr geil!


----------



## hoeckle (14. September 2008)

soso, innsbruck... wo wart ihr denn da? und beim nächsten mal gefälligst melden gell...


----------



## cyclery.de (14. September 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> hier noch ein kurzvideo...zu sehen sind der speedyr , der cyclery.de und zeitweise ich als gt fahrer
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/37840/



Da kommt ja wieder Sehnsucht hoch bei den SoCal-Aufnahmen. San Juan, ich will dich reiten


----------



## Tiensy (14. September 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> hier noch ein kurzvideo...zu sehen sind der speedyr , der cyclery.de und zeitweise ich als gt fahrer
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/37840/



Da ich ohnehin ein Freund von Ego-Shootern bin... Ich würd gerne eine Vorbestellung aufgeben.

War mit dem Bike noch nie in SoCal, aber bei dem Anblick kommt auch bei mir die Sehnsucht hoch. 

Überragend!


----------



## Lousa (15. September 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> hier noch ein kurzvideo...zu sehen sind der speedyr , der cyclery.de und zeitweise ich als gt fahrer
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/37840/



sehr fein! 

Hörst Du die Mucke auch beim Biken?


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> soso, innsbruck... wo wart ihr denn da? und beim nächsten mal gefälligst melden gell...



am Kolsassberg...war ein Eliminator Rennen 


@cyclery oh ja...socal our love

@lousa  mucke hör ich nur auf dem weg zum biken...beim sportlichen radfahren muß ich hören was das rad und der untergrund macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (19. September 2008)

Melde mich zurück aus dem Urlaub im schönen Norden. Da war es zwar nicht so hügelig wie auf dem Treffen, aber dafür sehr hyggelig... 




Die zwei Grazien am Strand.

Hier ist ja viel passiert - erstmal eine ganze Menge nachzulesen...


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. September 2008)

hammer Foto !


----------



## cyclery.de (20. September 2008)

Kleine Ausfahrt in den Wiesbadener Bergen. Fahrer: Mein Bruderherz


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. September 2008)

das gt sthet dem alex aber mal super gut ! plz more of them :>


----------



## versus (20. September 2008)

gutes foto! wie fährt sich denn das marathon?


----------



## marc077 (20. September 2008)

Auf der Gans im alten Heimatrevier in Bad Kreuznach. Ein kleines Stück Cap d´Ail


----------



## hoeckle (20. September 2008)

das arme tioga....


----------



## cyclery.de (20. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> gutes foto! wie fährt sich denn das marathon?



Sowohl ich, als auch mein Bruder sind mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden. Fährt sich doch recht komfortabel und die 100mm Federweg reichen selbst uns Big Bike-Verwöhnten aus


----------



## rob (26. September 2008)

hier ein paar bilder meines psyclones auf meiner viertägigen alpentour ende august. da ich alleine unterwegs war, ist das bike besonders oft abgebildet. hier eine auswahl:





































riob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (27. September 2008)

Tolle Fotos Rob !!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. September 2008)

die Fotos aus den Alpen sind der Hammer !!!  von wo nach wo bist du gefahren wenn du an der leutkircher hütte vorbeikommst ?


----------



## divergent! (28. September 2008)

ich weiß grad nicht wo ich es hinpacken soll aber schaut euch mal das ein oder andere rad an

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko0JN_Wziz8&feature=related


die dürften euch bekannt sein


----------



## marc077 (28. September 2008)

GT Fahrer belegt Platz 1 und 2 beim Stadeckener Horse, Bike & Dog Contest!!!

Gestern gab's hier auf 'nem Reitturnier einen Wettbewerb bestehend aus Pferdespringen, Bike- und Hundeparcour. Um die Mädels aus der Stallgemeinschaft meiner Freundin zu unterstützen, ging ich gleich für zwei Teams an den Start. Ergebnis: Platz 1 und 2 mit massigen 20 Sekunden Abstand zum Dritten  Preisgeld: Zwei Dosen Gummibärchen und jeweils zwei Tüten Pferde- und Hundeleckerlies.
Anbei ein paar Bilder von der Hardcorestrecke und der Siegerehrung. Man beachte besonders meine beiden Siegerschleifchen.

Gruss, Marc

Bunny Hop




Höllenwippe




Monsterpyramide mit Gap




Siegerteam


----------



## hoeckle (29. September 2008)

zwei gt in in der dunklen nacht....    candlelighttrail, fackeln im sturm und ring of fire...  danke an die PM crew für das geile event...


----------



## Radlerin (29. September 2008)

rob schrieb:


> hier ein paar bilder meines psyclones auf meiner viertägigen alpentour ende august. da ich alleine unterwegs war, ist das bike besonders oft abgebildet. hier eine auswahl:
> 
> riob



Sehe ich da vorn nur ein Kettenblatt? Und damit in die Alpen... Wahnsinn. Ich hätte gern ein Foto von deinen Waden!  Wieviele Gänge hast du hinten drauf? 6, 7, 8? Toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (29. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> candlelighttrail, fackeln im sturm und ring of fire...  danke an die PM crew für das geile event...



dem kann ich mich nur in allen punkten anschliessen 

bei ausschliesslich kerzenlicht über einen singletrail zu fahren war wirklich ein erlebnis ! ! !

heute abend werden weitere bilder folgen


----------



## Davidbelize (29. September 2008)

am we in der schorfheide in brandenburg.
da hat leider mein handy schlapp gemacht.


----------



## versus (29. September 2008)

von mir auch noch ein paar bilder der many hill show:

auf dem weg nach ringlikon:




zweimal GTi in baden vor dem bäcker:




mal durchschnaufen:




und vom lustigen vorabend - parkmassaker 4/4









konzentrationssphase vor dem feuerring:


----------



## rob (1. Oktober 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> die Fotos aus den Alpen sind der Hammer !!!  von wo nach wo bist du gefahren wenn du an der leutkircher hütte vorbeikommst ?


ich bin in 4 etappen von garmisch in richtung bodensee gefahren. es ging nördlich um die zugspitze rum und die lechtaler alpen in den bregenzerwald / allgäu. wenn es interessiert, hier der kleine tourbericht. die zweite der drei übernachtungen war auf der leutkricher hütte :]




Radlerin schrieb:


> Sehe ich da vorn nur ein Kettenblatt? Und damit in die Alpen... Wahnsinn. Ich hätte gern ein Foto von deinen Waden!  Wieviele Gänge hast du hinten drauf? 6, 7, 8? Toll!


richtig, ein 34er kettenblatt und hinten ne 8-fach kassette mit 11-25. mein waden sind nicht so besonders, ich komme halt ganz gut die berge rauf 


grüße


----------



## versus (1. Oktober 2008)

und endlich mal kein selbstportrait - 6. platz beim *ring of fire* sprintrennen  :


----------



## hoeckle (1. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> und endlich mal kein selbstportrait - 6. platz beim *ring of fire* sprintrennen  :


 

jaja, der herr sprinter... aber da wo technik gefragt war hast nur meinen staub gefressen.... aber overall gleich plaziert.. nit schlecht für nen alten rauchenden mann... nur die 30 pts bei der mhs erschliessen sich mir nicht wirklich...


----------



## versus (1. Oktober 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> jaja, der herr sprinter... aber da wo technik gefragt war hast nur meinen staub gefressen.... aber overall gleich plaziert.. nit schlecht für nen alten rauchenden mann...



mit dem unentschieden kann ich gut leben, v.a. weil mich bei den beiden anderen rennen die pure vernunft von einer besseren platzierung abgehalten hat


----------



## hoeckle (1. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> mit dem unentschieden kann ich gut leben, v.a. weil mich bei den beiden anderen rennen die pure vernunft von einer besseren platzierung abgehalten hat


 



die vernunft hat auch einen namen: gold sprint spezial-bier...!!!!

ich war dann bei der mhs vernünftig...


----------



## versus (1. Oktober 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> die vernunft hat auch einen namen: gold sprint spezial-bier...!!!!







hoeckle schrieb:


> ich war dann bei der mhs vernünftig...


----------



## maatik (2. Oktober 2008)

Erste Ausfahrt seit 2 Wochen...





...und Spass ohne Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 13low (3. Oktober 2008)

Mein Bravado als Schirmständer am Mittelmeer


----------



## cyclery.de (5. Oktober 2008)

Ein GT-Fahrer auf Abwegen


----------



## -lupo- (5. Oktober 2008)

Yeah, Matsch! 

650 ccm V-twin?


----------



## cyclery.de (5. Oktober 2008)

Tja, sehr gute Frage 
Weiß nur, dass die 42 PS hatten und gut abgingen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Oktober 2008)

sehr geil...war sicher spassig basti...und du hattest das deutlich bessere wetter wie ich...ich schnatterte bei 8 Grad. War leider net mit dem GT am Start hat sich aber alles in allem gelohnt


----------



## cyclery.de (5. Oktober 2008)

Glaube nicht wirklich, dass ich besseres Wetter hatte ... aber auch so hat es mordsmäßig Spaß gemacht.

Glückwunsch zum 3. Platz des Rennens und 5. der Gesamtwertung!


----------



## oliversen (6. Oktober 2008)

Am vergangenen Samstag,

Farewell Tour fuer einen Kollegen.




Fully loaded and ready to go...




Drinkstop




Ausicht bei 29Grad im Schatten




Sehr netter Stauwehr-Waerter




Come n' get me!

oliversen


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Oktober 2008)

Olli!

Solche Bilder zu Posten sollte zumindest DIR ab dem 01.10. VERBOTEN werden!!

29 Grad im Schatten, Frechheit!

Hier in HH ist es seit Tagen nur noch grau in grau mit ordentlich Regen natürlich.
Das macht keinen Spaß.

Heute und morgen soll es zumindest trocken bei 12 Grad werden. Schatten wird es keinen geben, dazu wäre ja Sonnenschein von Nöten....

Grüße nach Taiwan
(kommt da nicht bald die Regenzeit?)

Manni


----------



## oliversen (6. Oktober 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Olli!
> 
> (kommt da nicht bald die Regenzeit?)
> 
> Manni



Bald, Manni bald....

Aber HH hat sicher auch Vorzuege (Aussenalster, Millerntor-Stadion, Landungsbruecken, etc.)
Also nicht unterkriegen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (6. Oktober 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Bald, Manni bald....
> 
> Aber HH hat sicher auch Vorzuege (Aussenalster, Millerntor-Stadion, Landungsbruecken, etc.)
> Also nicht unterkriegen lassen



Das neue Millerntor-Stadion ist auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war... 

Aber ansonsten leben wir in der wohl schönsten Stadt der Welt!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (6. Oktober 2008)

*Hallo,
am WE waren wir mit der MTB Gruppe des Alpenverein Siegerland im Schwarzwald. War zwar ziemlich Naß, aber geil*

*Abfahrt von der Burgruine Hohengeroldseck*





*Friedlich vereint:GT Avalanche und Hot Chili Zymotic*





Gruß
Sascha


----------



## cyclery.de (7. Oktober 2008)

Noch ein kleines Video aus dem März:

http://vimeo.com/1898943

GT-Fahrer ist Rafa, der Intense-Fahrer (Jochen_DC) hat aber mittlerweile auch das Lager gewechselt


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Oktober 2008)

gestern hat mich ein freund zum biken eingeladen.
er sagt es gibt einen trend zum "viert wagen" und da hat er sich diesen sfor bock geschossen.
ist ne echt robuste kiste.


----------



## mountymaus (9. Oktober 2008)

Und, wie groß ist der Durst???


----------



## gt-kolli (9. Oktober 2008)

ich schätze mal 15-20 Liter Superplus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Oktober 2008)

Ne, ist ein 230 G, braucht etwa 12l Diesel. Bin diese Teil bei der BW mal gefahren, im gelände super, aber auf der Straße kotz


----------



## GTdanni (9. Oktober 2008)

Eher ein 240er. Der 230er war doch der Benziner. 
Oder irre ich da jetzt? 

Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Oktober 2008)

Ne, die BW G Modelle (Wolf) waren alle Diesel (war lange genug dabei). Könnte aber auch ein 200er sein. 
Ist auch egal, jeder 50 PS T3 Saugdiesel nimmt schneller fahrt auf


----------



## GTdanni (9. Oktober 2008)

Ja klar Diesel, aber den gab es doch nur als 240 und 250 GD der 230er war doch Benziner. 
Ich war nur 10Monate dabei und bin den T2 als Benziner und Diesel gefahren, das waren echt Wanderdünen. 
Wölfe hatten wir bei uns nicht, nur nen Iltis und der war ständig kaputt. 

Auch egal, es geht ja um GT`s. 

Ich geh mal nen Bild suchen....


----------



## cleiende (9. Oktober 2008)

Iltis? Davon hab ich genug wieder auf die Beine gestellt. Manni und ich kennen da u.U. noch was Anderes, VW Kübel und DKW....
Aber der Daimler dürfte er 250 Saugdiesel sein, zieht sich in der Konstellation so um die 12 Liter rein.


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Oktober 2008)

Hab mich gerade belehren lassen: es gibt den Wolf als 250 GD und 290 GD (lang). Ich hatte den VW Kübel noch als Zugführerfahrzeug, war genauso unkaputtbar wie ein GT


----------



## cleiende (10. Oktober 2008)

Einen Kübel mit den Feldschergen hab ich auf der BAB mal mit nem MAN 6x6 abgehängt. Ein Bild für die Götter, Lichthupe von hinten, der Küberl kaum sichtbar durch die Russfahne (okay, Drosselklappe war entfernt).
end of OT  for me


----------



## gt-kolli (11. Oktober 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ja klar Diesel, aber den gab es doch nur als 240 und 250 GD der 230er war doch Benziner.
> Ich war nur 10Monate dabei und bin den T2 als Benziner und Diesel gefahren, das waren echt Wanderdünen.
> Wölfe hatten wir bei uns nicht, nur nen Iltis und der war ständig kaputt.
> 
> ...



ich war erst T3 dann T4 und dann T5


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2008)

Zaskar is back in town







Die Kinesis Maxlight is genau das was ich gesucht hab. Viel steifer als die Pace, aber immernoch komfortabel
gruß


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Oktober 2008)

Die Kinesis passt optisch viel besser. Hab auch eine am Zweit-Zaskar 

Passt auch deswegen besser, weil der Rahmen auch ein Kinesis-Rahmen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Kinesis passt optisch viel besser. Hab auch eine am Zweit-Zaskar
> 
> Passt auch deswegen besser, weil der Rahmen auch ein Kinesis-Rahmen ist



Genau



aggressor2 schrieb:


> Man soll zusammenführen, was zusammen gehört
> Kinesis zu Kinesis und das GT in den Dreck


----------



## GTdanni (12. Oktober 2008)

Und ich hab meine Starrgabel heute mal etwas gefordert. 

Beim Hobbyrennen auf unserer Crossradstrecke fährt das Zaskar aber auch ohne Feder sehr gut. 

(Bin auch nicht letzter geworden) 



















 



 

Leider war mein Fotograf keine wirkliche Leuchte, hat am langweiligsten Teil der Strecke gestanden und ist nichtmal etwas gelaufen. 
Schade eigentlich da der Kurs für eine Querradstrecke nicht einfach ist und es schöne Stellen gibt. 

Naja, am 16.11. ist nochmal Jedermannrennen im Rahmen der Landesmeisterschaft Cross, da starte ich nochmal und hoffe auf bessere Fotos. 

Cu Danni


----------



## cleiende (13. Oktober 2008)

Tag miteinander,

Hier stimmt das Outfit, aber nicht das Rad. Welcher Bikepark verleiht schon GTs?
Das letzte Bild ist mein Kollege, mir setzen Alter, die Erfahrung bereits erlittener Verletzungen und Höhenschwindel manchmal natürliche Grenzen.













Fazit: Kann man mal, muss man nicht.


----------



## Kelme (13. Oktober 2008)

Zwar nur ein Bild und ein kleiner Text, aber ein bescheidener Eindruck vom 15. Wasgau-MTB-Marathon: http://www.structed.com/sis/?p=898


----------



## versus (13. Oktober 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Zwar nur ein Bild und ein kleiner Text, aber ein bescheidener Eindruck vom 15. Wasgau-MTB-Marathon: http://www.structed.com/sis/?p=898



scheee... hatte auch schon ein paar mal das vergnügen im wasgau 
der frau mit den bunten zöpfen bin ich dabei auch schon begegnet, allerdings weil sie einen defekt hatte 
ganz gentleman habe ich hilfe angeboten, aber sie kam auch selbst zurecht.
im übrigen hat frau schwing dreadlocks, keine rastas - klugscheissmodus off


----------



## Tiensy (13. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das Lobo im Einsatz...









Beste Grüße und frohes Wetter weiterhin.


----------



## minhang (13. Oktober 2008)

ging das mit der landung gut? ich meine nur wegen der Pedale


----------



## Tiensy (13. Oktober 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> ging das mit der landung gut? ich meine nur wegen der Pedale



Glücklicherweise kam der Superman vorher und nicht nachher  Also alles bestens geklappt.


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Oktober 2008)

Wohl schon für SoCal am trainieren wa? 

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (13. Oktober 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Tag miteinander,
> 
> Hier stimmt das Outfit, aber nicht das Rad. Welcher Bikepark verleiht schon GTs?
> Das letzte Bild ist mein Kollege, mir setzen Alter, die Erfahrung bereits erlittener Verletzungen und Höhenschwindel manchmal natürliche Grenzen.
> ...



Aber gut gefahren ist der Herr Kollege für seinen ersten Besuch im Park..und alle Pisten ebenfalls! Im Frühjahr (vor Geburt von Nummer 2) fahren wir aber nochmal in größerer Runde 

Achja...bei all den Baggyträgern hattest Du auch noch das coolste Outfit!


----------



## versus (14. Oktober 2008)

sehr coole bilder in den letzten tagen !!!

@cleinende: mut zur farbe


----------



## insanerider (14. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> sehr coole bilder in den letzten tagen !!!
> 
> @cleinende: mut zur farbe



wir waren noch nicht mal richtig angekommen, da hatte er die ersten freunde


----------



## cleiende (14. Oktober 2008)

Was heisst hier Mut zur Farbe? Das hab ich getragen damit man im Ernstfall meinen Kadaver im Unterholz findet.


----------



## versus (14. Oktober 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Was heisst hier Mut zur Farbe? Das hab ich getragen damit man im Ernstfall meinen Kadaver im Unterholz findet.


----------



## hoeckle (14. Oktober 2008)

insanerider schrieb:


> Aber gut gefahren ist der Herr Kollege für seinen ersten Besuch im Park..und alle Pisten ebenfalls! Im Frühjahr (vor Geburt von Nummer 2) fahren wir aber nochmal in größerer Runde
> 
> Achja...bei all den Baggyträgern hattest Du auch noch das coolste Outfit!


 

da würde ich mich sehr gerne locker mit anmelden, wenns gefällt...



brauchen wir einen GT-eigenen DDD oder "Unsere Ketzerei´n im Einsatz....." ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (18. Oktober 2008)

Leider kein GT im direkten Einsatz, sondern nach dem Uphill- und vor dem "Downhill"-Einsatz. So ist das halt, wenn man alleine unterwegs ist 

Bin auch ganz stolz auf mich, weil ich es vom See-Niveau bis da hoch geschafft habe (mit wenigen Schiebeeinheiten).





Und dann noch eins von der Hochfahrt:




Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Bilder!
Ich war heute auch wieder unterwegs. Lief echt perfekt, am Anfang hab ich extremst geile Singletrails gefunden, kreuzgefährlich Aber nach 2/3 der Tour is meine Kette gerissen 9km von zu Hause weg. Die hatte erst ~2200km hinter sich. Aber so wies aussieht ist sie da gerissen, wo ich die zusammengenietet hatte Mist verdammter!
Natürlich hatte ich keinen Kettennieter dabei und auch kein Geld, somit fiel die Möglichkeit mit der Straba heime zu fahrn sofort ins Wasser. Alle Fahrradläden zu, in einem war jemand da, aber der gute Mann konnte mir nicht helfen.
Das hieß dann, dass ich die 6-7km von der Jenaer Innenstadt bis nach Lobeda-West Roller spielen durfte
Das heißt: Immer Kettennieter einstecken, Ersatznieten und Geld.
Man lernt halt nie aus.

gruß und möget ihr von solch Unheil verschont bleiben


----------



## divergent! (19. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Zaskar is back in town
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hey das sieht schwer nach jena aus mit blick auf die klinik oder? da oben war ich auch mal..schöne strecke. will mein gt auch endlich fertig bekommen und mal in wald


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Oktober 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> hey das sieht schwer nach jena aus mit blick auf die klinik oder? da oben war ich auch mal..schöne strecke. will mein gt auch endlich fertig bekommen und mal in wald



Exactement Das ist Jena. Oben mit Blick auf Lobeda und das untere auf ner kleinen Grünanlage in Lobeda-West, Blickrichtung Jena-Göschwitz.
Wenns so weit ist, dann sag Bescheid
gruß


----------



## divergent! (19. Oktober 2008)

ich kenne noch ortseingang den kaiserstuhl glaub ich hieß der. auch ne coole strecke.

naja bis mein rad fertig ist wirds wohl nochmal winter werden


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Oktober 2008)

Heute beim Familienausflug in den heimischen Wäldern






Das Timberline "SingleSpeed"


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Oktober 2008)

@cyclery supergeile Bilder - war geil heut mir dir in oberammrgau zu shredden  ...so muß es sein 

@aggressor schicke pics  sollte mal wieder ne tour fahren ;-)


----------



## cyclery.de (19. Oktober 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> @cyclery supergeile Bilder - war geil heut mir dir in oberammrgau zu shredden  ...so muß es sein
> 
> @aggressor schicke pics  sollte mal wieder ne tour fahren ;-)



Die Freude war ganz auf meiner Seite. Gerne wieder


----------



## kingmoe (21. Oktober 2008)

Gestern wurde entspannt mit Korat die Nightride-Saison eröffnet.


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Oktober 2008)

Geiles Bild, Martin.  Hab ich schon im Schwesterforum bewundert.

Wir müssen unbedingt bald mal ein gemeinsames Biken (gerne auch als Nightride) hinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (21. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Zaskar is back in town
> 
> 
> g



Ahhhhhhh  Da iss sie wieder, DIE STÜTZE !!


----------



## spatzel (21. Oktober 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhh  Da iss sie wieder, DIE STÜTZE !!



Da kann ich nur beipflichten,das sieht einfach nur schlimm aus!!!Machen dir denn da die Hände nicht weh?Da liegt doch mit Sicherheit das ganze Oberkörpergewicht drauf.....


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Oktober 2008)

Kinners...nu habt euch doch nich so...
Ändern könnt ihr eh nix. Das bleibt so! Eventuell eine mit nur 7° setback später mal
Wenn ihr ne andere Lösung habt, wie ich 1-2cm weiter nach vorne komme  mit dem Sattel immer her damit! 
Ein kürzerer Vorbau kommt zusätzlich auch noch demnächst.
gruß


----------



## versus (21. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ne andere Lösung habt, wie ich 1-2cm weiter nach vorne komme  mit dem Sattel immer her damit!



die nächst kleinere rahmengrösse 

alternativ könntest du einfach einen pornobalken über die stütze bappen...

(siehe bilderthread treffen 2007)


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> die nächst kleinere rahmengrösse
> 
> alternativ könntest du einfach einen pornobalken über die stütze bappen...
> 
> (siehe bilderthread treffen 2007)



Naja der neue Rahmen fällt weg...
 stimmt hatte auch schonmal überlegt das gute stück auf Photos zu zensiern


----------



## gtbiker (21. Oktober 2008)

triathlonsattelstütze!


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Oktober 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> triathlonsattelstütze!



hm. Aber eine unter 100 Euronen und ner Länge von 350mm hab ich noch nich gesehn.


----------



## divergent! (22. Oktober 2008)

naja und ob die dann soviel anders aussieht


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (26. Oktober 2008)

Die Platte in Lobeda wie sie leibt und lebt. =)
Wenn ich mein Zaskar fertig hab, sollten wir ein paar Runden drehen...


----------



## Kint (26. Oktober 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Die Platte in Lobeda wie sie leibt und lebt. =)
> Wenn ich mein Zaskar fertig hab, sollten wir ein paar Runden drehen...



jau, da kommen erinnerungen hoch...


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Die Platte in Lobeda wie sie leibt und lebt. =)
> Wenn ich mein Zaskar fertig hab, sollten wir ein paar Runden drehen...



Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## spatzel (26. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Kinners...nu habt euch doch nich so...
> Ändern könnt ihr eh nix. Das bleibt so! Eventuell eine mit nur 7° setback später mal
> Wenn ihr ne andere Lösung habt, wie ich 1-2cm weiter nach vorne komme  mit dem Sattel immer her damit!
> Ein kürzerer Vorbau kommt zusätzlich auch noch demnächst.
> gruß



.......oder wie wärs mit nem prae2000 Rahmen,die sind doch um die 2 cm kürzer,oder???


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Oktober 2008)

hey klasse tourenbilder auf der seite...schade das jetzt der winter kommt 

hier noch was vom Abschlußwochenende in Todtnau  ich glaub meine gabel is zu weich eingestellt ;-)


----------



## Ampelhasser (27. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mein Gt im Einsatz beim Walther von der Vogelweide Gedächtnis Cup kurz W.v.d.V.G.C 2008. 








*Reglement: 0,5er Bier exen - 2,5 KM durch den Wald knallen. Insgesamt 6 Mal:kotz:*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. Oktober 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> hey klasse tourenbilder auf der seite...schade das jetzt der winter kommt
> 
> hier noch was vom Abschlußwochenende in Todtnau  ich glaub meine gabel is zu weich eingestellt ;-)



Sieht aber nich verkehrt aus
Low-ri-der...Falls dir 'Nur noch 60 Sekunden' was sagt



Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Gt im Einsatz beim Walther von der Vogelweide Gedächtnis Cup kurz W.v.d.V.G.C 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das nenn ich mal ein Rennen! Das fetzt. Sowas müssmer in Jena auch einführn
Wie wars denn? Hoffentlich süffig.
Und ein schönes Rad hast du das! Stahl, starr, grelle Farbe...NICE!
Edith meint grad noch, dass es ja ein SSP is!  Noch besser!
gruß


----------



## divergent! (27. Oktober 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


>





also ich würde mein rad da nicht so an die kante stellen hätte da angst es fällt runter.



wie siehts eigentlich bei der lobdeburg aus. gibts da schöne strecken? war da mal zu fuß oben und unten standen dann die bullen die mir dann erklären wollten es sei naturschutzgebiet oder sowas in der art...mmuuuaahhh und ich mit dem auto da oben


----------



## tomasius (27. Oktober 2008)

Endlich mal das Karakoram Elite live. Schön ist es geworden. 

Das geschulte Auge erkennt hier Pilsner Urquell, richtig?






Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Oktober 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Das geschulte Auge erkennt hier Pilsner Urquell, richtig?



Na, so geschult scheint es nicht mehr zu sein... Wernesgrüner! (ich hoffe, ich lehne mich jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster...)


----------



## Ampelhasser (27. Oktober 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Endlich mal das Karakoram Elite live. Schön ist es geworden.
> 
> Tom





aggressor2 schrieb:


> Und ein schönes Rad hast du das! Stahl, starr, grelle Farbe...NICE!
> Edith meint grad noch, dass es ja ein SSP is!  Noch besser!
> gruß



Danke! Das GT ist auch mein Lieblingsrad. Das Fahrvernügen wurde aber etwas getrübt, als nach dem fünften Bier, bzw. der fünften Runde auf einer Abfahrt das verf*****te Freilaufritzel kein Freilauf, sondern ein Fixiritzel sein wollte Zum Glück war das Reaktionsvermögen aber schon so eingeschränkt, das meine Beine mitstrampelten



tomasius schrieb:


> Das geschulte Auge erkennt hier Pilsner Urquell, richtig?
> 
> Tom





aggressor2 schrieb:


> Wie wars denn? Hoffentlich süffig.



Nee, doch ein Urquell. Lecker Wernesgrüner.

Ampel


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Oktober 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> also ich würde mein rad da nicht so an die kante stellen hätte da angst es fällt runter.



Keine Sorge, es stand sicher und es sieht nur so aus, wie direkt an der Kante...Im Photoalbum sind noch mehr Photos, auch von der Stelle aus anderen Perspektiven. Da siehst dus



divergent! schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich bei der lobdeburg aus. gibts da schöne strecken? war da mal zu fuß oben und unten standen dann die bullen die mir dann erklären wollten es sei naturschutzgebiet oder sowas in der art...mmuuuaahhh und ich mit dem auto da oben



Die Saalehorizontale zwischen Lobdeburg und Penneckental ist kein Vergleich mit der Strecke zwischen Penneckental und Fuchsturm!
Steiler, gefährlicher, mehr Nebenstrecken, mehr Wurzeln, mehr Laub, zwar nich ganz so schnell, aber der Rest gleicht das schon aus
D.h. technisch viiieel anspruchsvoller!
Streckenweise musst du dich mehr oder weniger überraschen lassen was vor dir auf dem Weg liegt, weil du es vor der Menge Laub garnichts davon siehst!
Hach... ich könnt ellenlang davon schreiben...
Das musst du erFAHREN!



Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Danke! Das GT ist auch mein Lieblingsrad. Das Fahrvernügen wurde aber etwas getrübt, als nach dem fünften Bier, bzw. der fünften Runde auf einer Abfahrt das verf*****te Freilaufritzel kein Freilauf, sondern ein Fixiritzel sein wollte Zum Glück war das Reaktionsvermögen aber schon so eingeschränkt, das meine Beine mitstrampelten



Nich schön. Aber hauptsache es nix passiert.

gruß


----------



## maatik (27. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, echt .. Wie geil ist das denn !!   

Wir haben hier in Dresden was ähnliches. 

*BIERLAUF.* 

Zu zweit von einer Brücke zur nächsten die Elbe überqueren, mit einem Kasten Bier. Der MUSS im Ziel leer(getrunken) sein. Egal wie. Man kann also gleich am Start den Kasten leeren und dann total _zu_ den Lauf beginnen oder aber man schleppt den Kasten die geschätzten 6km ins Ziel und trinkt vor der Linie gemütlich den Kasten aus. Glaubt mir: Beides ist Wahnsinn    Respekt für dein BierRace !


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Oktober 2008)

Bier Race gibts in Jena auch. Habs aber verpasst...
Und jetz will ich dem Alkohol eigentlich nicht mehr so ausgiebig frönen


----------



## GT-Man (28. Oktober 2008)

In Berlin gab´s ab Mitte der 90er immer mal wieder den Bierathlon. Einmal um den Schlachtensee, zwei Mann, ein Kasten. Bei Kotzen und Neigen in den Flaschen gab´s Strafzeiten und wegkippen von Bier war wegen der Biertrinkerehre eh verboten.


----------



## Kelme (28. Oktober 2008)

Zwar etwas spät, aber das Duo Infernal bei der Rückkehr vom "Strecke auszeichnen" beim SiS 2008:





Foto by Bella


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (2. November 2008)

Kalt wars.
Probefahrt mit dem Force


----------



## -lupo- (3. November 2008)

GT-Sassy: Geiles Bild!


----------



## Kelme (9. November 2008)

Wasgau Marathon 2008. Abfahrt im Nebel von der Burg Lemberg.


----------



## gtbiker (9. November 2008)

So muss das sein!


----------



## aggressor2 (9. November 2008)

Heute gabs bei mir auch wieder ne schöne Tour mit standesgemäßer Schlammpackung. Irgendwas bei 60km und knappe 4,5 Stunden
Wie es sich gehört natürlich mit Plattfuß, mittels einseitigem Snakebite. Aber bei der Aktion ging die Felge in den A*sch! 
An der Kante nach innen eingedellt
Der Mantel, den ich heute früh draufgezogen hab, hat auch ein Loch..
Und den neuen Ersatzschlauch hats dann auch zerlegt
Bilder kommen später.
gruß


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. November 2008)

Hi,

will ja nicht klugsch$$en aber wenn es einseitig ist, dann ists wohl kaum ein "Snakebite"

Grüße



aggressor2 schrieb:


> mittels einseitigem Snakebite


----------



## aggressor2 (9. November 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> will ja nicht klugsch$$en aber wenn es einseitig ist, dann ists wohl kaum ein "Snakebite"
> 
> Grüße



Jaa...theoretisch nich, aber es is so entstanden wie ein Snakebite und wenn du von der Seite guckst ist es auch einer


----------



## minhang (10. November 2008)

Hey Manni, habe ich dich auf nem rts am sonntag in den HaBes gesehen? Bin mit dem Auto oben am Parkplatz Appelbüttel vorbei gefahren. Sind dann Kärntner Hütte gestartet...allerdings ohne GT.


----------



## GTruni (10. November 2008)

Thja, es geht wohl wieder los...: 

Bild vom 30-10-2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (11. November 2008)

minhang schrieb:


> Hey Manni, habe ich dich auf nem rts am sonntag in den HaBes gesehen? Bin mit dem Auto oben am Parkplatz Appelbüttel vorbei gefahren. Sind dann Kärntner Hütte gestartet...allerdings ohne GT.



Nein, ich war mit Martin (gnss) im Harz, obwohl wir uns am Sonntag ein wenig "Kultur" gegönnt haben, im Panzermuseum Munster.


----------



## versus (11. November 2008)

GTruni schrieb:


> Thja, es geht wohl wieder los...:
> 
> Bild vom 30-10-2008



 wohnst du in andermatt?


----------



## aggressor2 (11. November 2008)




----------



## maatik (11. November 2008)

Aggressor, So ein Platten ghört einfach dazu  

btw: Die Kohle-Treks erinnern mich ohne Ende immer an mein Kohle-Zassi. Der Verlauf des Steuerrohrs mit OR & UR  scheint fast identisch. Bist es mal gefahren?



 





Vielleicht liegt das auch an der fast identischen Lackierung 

Was sagt dein Kumpel zu deinem Sattelstützenfetisch


----------



## aggressor2 (11. November 2008)

Ne du das is Alu. Das Modell gibts zwar auch in Kohle, aber das hier war schon teuer genug für ihn. Die Ähnlichkeit kommt mit Sicherheit mehrstenteils von der Lackierung Bin es nur mal kurz gefahrn und auch nur mit meinen Klickpedalschuhen.. Also nur mal ne Minute wenn überhaupt. Aber das war soo schwammig! Bin fast sehkrank geworden
Interessabterweise finden alle meine Kumpels unter 24 die Sattelstütze cool


----------



## maatik (11. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ne du das is Alu. Das Modell gibts zwar auch in Kohle, aber das hier war schon teuer genug für ihn. Die Ähnlichkeit kommt mit Sicherheit mehrstenteils von der Lackierung Bin es nur mal kurz gefahrn und auch nur mit meinen Klickpedalschuhen.. Also nur mal ne Minute wenn überhaupt. Aber das war soo schwammig! Bin fast sehkrank geworden
> Interessabterweise finden alle meine Kumpels unter 24 die Sattelstütze cool



   dat stimmt..die 24 liegen 6 hinter mir !

DAS IST ALU ???  Wahnsinn.   dann hab ichs damit verwechselt  http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain_hardtail/9_series/elite99ssl/



aggressor2 schrieb:


> Bin es nur mal kurz gefahrn und auch nur mit meinen Klickpedalschuhen.. Also nur mal ne Minute wenn überhaupt. Aber das war soo schwammig! Bin fast sehkrank geworden



Gut, als Starri ist dieser Schluss logisch. Der Vergleich ist unfair. Wenn ich mich recht erinner fährst d u ausschliesslich starr ?!

Und die Stütze: Bitte verbau sie ab sofort an allen deinen Bikes. Wird langsam zum Erkennungsmerkmal.  Gesucht wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (11. November 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> dat stimmt..die 24 liegen 6 hinter mir !
> 
> DAS IST ALU ???  Wahnsinn.   dann hab ichs damit verwechselt  http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain_hardtail/9_series/elite99ssl/



Siehste...
Das vom Link is ja auchn Hardtail.
Das was mein Kumpel fährt is ja ein Fully




maatik schrieb:


> Gut, als Starri ist dieser Schluss logisch. Der Vergleich ist unfair. Wenn ich mich recht erinner fährst d u ausschliesslich starr ?!



Naja nich ganz.. Mein altes, das Aggressor, was ich unter der Woche fahre hat ne Federgabel
Aber richtig ambitioniert fahr ich nur starr




maatik schrieb:


> Und die Stütze: Bitte verbau sie ab sofort an allen deinen Bikes. Wird langsam zum Erkennungsmerkmal.  Gesucht wird...



 Danke

Und nun gute Nacht!


----------



## cyclery.de (16. November 2008)

Von der gestrigen Tour am Achensee:


----------



## GTruni (16. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wohnst du in andermatt?



Nö, das war im Züri-Oberland, so auf ca. 500 müM...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/223724


----------



## versus (17. November 2008)

GTruni schrieb:


> Nö, das war im Züri-Oberland, so auf ca. 500 müM...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/223724



ok. dann war es im oberland doch deutlich mehr als hier am see.


----------



## kingmoe (21. November 2008)

Ich habe meinem Ruckus HT neue Schlappen gegönnt (vo. WTB ExiWolf 2.35 /hi. Maxxis Advantage 2.4) und heute dem Paket eine Nightride-Schlammpackung verpasst:






War nicht ganz so idyllisch, wie es oben aussieht - aber trotzdem geil


----------



## korat (22. November 2008)

das untere bild finde ich viel idyllischer. ich liebe schnee.
ist das nicht "unsere" bank?


----------



## kingmoe (22. November 2008)

korat schrieb:


> das untere bild finde ich viel idyllischer. ich liebe schnee.
> ist das nicht "unsere" bank?



Das ist nicht die vom letzten Nightride, das ist eine andere, auf der wir aber evtl. auch schon pausiert haben. An der großen Wiese, umweit der Pferdekoppel.


----------



## aggressor2 (22. November 2008)

Melde gehorsamst, die Erstbefahrung des Brockens bei Schnee in 2008 ist gescheitert
Wir sind von der Ostseite rangefahrn und bewusst die schwierigere Auffahrt gewählt..
Bei, laut Tacho, 950hm, 5km bis zum Gipfel und 40cm geschlossene Neuschneedecke war Schluss. Aber ab 650hm haben wir auch schon nur noch geschoben. Der Grip am Hinterrad war nicht das Problem, aber am Vorderrad, da hats gefehlt. Sobald du irgendwie quer gekommen bist wars vorbei. Und Anfahrn bei der Schneedecke und auch nur der geringsten Steigung kannste vergessen. 
Selbst bei 5% Gefälle aufm Rückweg musstmer noch ordentlich in de Pedale treten
Spass hats trotzdem gemacht
gruß

p.s. war meine erste Fahrt in richtigem Schnee...


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

Schneebilder:


----------



## Bastieeeh (23. November 2008)

Sehr schön, sehr schön! Das ist aber nicht Jena - da sieht's etwas anders aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

schön wärs!
Die Auflösung gibts auf der Seite zuvor


----------



## kletteraffe (23. November 2008)

Gelten auch bewegte Bilder?
Wenn ja --> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/502

Gruß an die GT-Gemeinde


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

Sehr schön! 
Das Profil am Ende sah nach Kenda Nevegal aus?


----------



## kletteraffe (23. November 2008)

Danke Dir.

Das sind Kenda Kinetics in 2,35 und gehn wirklich suuuuper. Schon krass - Du bist fast richtig gelegen mit Deinem Tipp


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Danke Dir.
> 
> Das sind Kenda Kinetics in 2,35 und gehn wirklich suuuuper. Schon krass - Du bist fast richtig gelegen mit Deinem Tipp



 Ich kann dir auch anhand der Spuren im Schlamm sagen welcher Reifen da lang gefahrn is. Aber das is doch nich schwer.
gruß


----------



## Manni1599 (24. November 2008)

Apropos Spuren im Schlamm: Am Wochenende war ich mit Martin (gnss) unterwegs, am Samstag im Bergedorfer / Boberger Gehölz, am Sonntag waren wir dann Richtung Schnakenbek - Lauenburg unterwegs.

Beide Tage tolles Wetter mit viel Sonnenschein, Samstag allerdings mit viel Matsch.


----------



## Kelme (24. November 2008)

Am Samstag auf meinem "Lieblingsbuckel" im Pfälzerwald.


----------



## versus (24. November 2008)

@kelme: drachenfelsen?


----------



## Kelme (24. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @kelme: drachenfelsen?



Wie immer. Ich kann es nicht lassen. Habe jetzt "den dritten Weg" für mich wieder als Abfahrt entdeckt und einen meinem derzeitigen unfiten Zustand sehr entgegenkommenden Weg im Anstieg zum Westfelsen. Da brauche ich nur ein paar Meter schieben.
Der Ausblick bei klarer Sicht am Samstag war klasse und der Wald an sich menschenleer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der Ausblick bei klarer Sicht am Samstag war klasse und der Wald an sich menschenleer.



das kann ich mir vorstellen - würde da auch gerne mal wieder oben stehen...


----------



## GTdanni (1. Dezember 2008)

Hab gestern mal wieder das Zaskar in den Schlamm getrieben. 

Mann merkte aber gleich das es dafür gebaut wurde (die Reifen nur bedingt aber selbst die machten gut mit)  

Ich zwar nicht ganz so gut drauf aber jedenfalls mussten meine Mitfahrer (Lizenz)nicht warten. 







 


Cu Danni


----------



## cyclery.de (2. Dezember 2008)

Wer genau sucht, findet auch ein GT im Einsatz 




Gibt's hier auch in hoher Auflösung


----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2008)

hier mal bilder vom parkmassaker letzten sonntag z züri - ich war unterwegs mit dem lightning


----------



## salzbrezel (2. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hier mal bilder vom parkmassaker letzten sonntag z züri - ich war unterwegs mit dem lightning



Sind da viele rechts und links runtergefallen?


----------



## versus (3. Dezember 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Sind da viele rechts und links runtergefallen?



JA!!! wenn man z.b. den grauen runden fleck neben meinem vorderreifen getroffen hat, war man so gut wie weg. deshalb sind viele (crosser) gleich abgestiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (3. Dezember 2008)

Das ist reine Fahrtechnik....


----------



## versus (3. Dezember 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Das ist reine Fahrtechnik....



eben


----------



## gremlino (3. Dezember 2008)

@cyclery.de:
Sehr geile Collage!!!Und geile Location!!!  
Mit welchem Programm hast du die Collage denn gemacht!


----------



## dr.juggles (3. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> JA!!! wenn man z.b. den grauen runden fleck neben meinem vorderreifen getroffen hat, war man so gut wie weg. deshalb sind viele (crosser) gleich abgestiegen.




wars denn wenigstens treibsand? 
aber cool dass es solche rennen gibt


----------



## versus (3. Dezember 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wars denn wenigstens treibsand?
> aber cool dass es solche rennen gibt



schlimmer noch: SPIELSAND ! 

ist wirklich eine coole veranstaltung. der modus ist zwar derb (ausscheidungsfahren - jede runde fällt der letzte raus bis nur noch 3 übrig sind, die fahren auf der letzten runde die plätze aus.), aber hinterher haben sich alle wieder lieb und es gibt zu essen und trinken


----------



## Tiensy (4. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> schlimmer noch: SPIELSAND !
> 
> ist wirklich eine coole veranstaltung. der modus ist zwar derb (ausscheidungsfahren - jede runde fällt der letzte raus bis nur noch 3 übrig sind, die fahren auf der letzten runde die plätze aus.), aber hinterher haben sich alle wieder lieb und es gibt zu essen und trinken



Mal eine andere Frage. Bei der Auswahl deiner Raeder frag ich mich wieso du dich bei diesem Rennen fuer das Lightning entschieden hast. Rein aus Spass an der Freude oder war das Lightning das sinnvollste fuer den Zweck?

Gibt's vllt. ein Bild vom Streckenaufbau?


----------



## versus (4. Dezember 2008)

beim "parkmassaker" weiss man vorher nie wo gefahren wird. man trifft sich an irgendeiner haltestelle, füllt die anmeldung aus und dann rollt man gemeinsam zur "rennstrecke". d. h. ich wähle immer ein rad, mit dem ich überall gut zurecht komme. ein fully brauchts so gut wie nie und geringes gewicht (v.a. der laufräder/reifen) ist bei dem modus sehr vorteilhaft. am ende wird das weiterkommen fast immer im sprint entschieden. oft sind technisch nicht ganz einfache abschnitte drin  - siehe sandkastensteg - weshalb gutes handling und gescheite bremsen und reifen auch wichtig sind. 
das lightning ist leicht und mit 2.25er mountain kings auch bei matsch noch gut unterwegs. wenn man sich mit den reifen verzockt kann das leicht so enden:





immer wieder gerne... und jaaaaaaa, es war mein rad und meine sch...reifen


----------



## Tiensy (4. Dezember 2008)

Ok, und welchen Platz hast du belegt?


----------



## versus (4. Dezember 2008)

11. von 30. ich bin damit sehr zufrieden, da ich mich eher als "rouleur mit ansatzweisen sprintqualitäten" sehe


----------



## Tiensy (4. Dezember 2008)

Hauptsache Spass gehabt. Waere froh wenn so ein Event mal in der heimischen Pfalz stattfinden wuerde. Mal gucken ob M&M sich zu soetwas bewegen lassen. Ich geb Dir dann Bescheid 

Sorry fuer den Offtopic, aber ist ja nicht soweit vom Thema entfernt. GT's im Einsatz ist immer gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (4. Dezember 2008)

ich sach doch schon gar nix mehr..... ich habe geduld....


trotzdem finde ich das riskant mit dem überraschungsgeschenk für die heikle marinliebhaberin..


----------



## versus (4. Dezember 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hauptsache Spass gehabt.



genau. als ich nach dem rennen erfahren habe, dass der sieger ein ehemaliger bundesliga-crosser und der drittplatzierte der amtierende schweizer ssp-meister ist, war ich dann noch zufriedener. 



Tiensy schrieb:


> wenn so ein Event mal in der heimischen Pfalz stattfinden wuerde. Mal gucken ob M&M sich zu soetwas bewegen lassen. Ich geb Dir dann Bescheid



unbedingt  
und immerhin kann die palz mit SIS glänzen 



hoeckle schrieb:


> trotzdem finde ich das riskant mit dem überraschungsgeschenk für die heikle marinliebhaberin..



daraus wird auch erst mal nix. tien sy und ich haben uns geeinigt


----------



## mountymaus (4. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> daraus wird auch erst mal nix. tien sy und ich haben uns geeinigt





Ich habe leider auch nichts für deine bessere Hälfte abzugeben....


----------



## Janikulus (18. Dezember 2008)

hier passt es wahrscheinlich am besten rein...

ich war dieses Jahr am Start der Megavalanche auf La Réunion, allerdings nur mit dem Fotoaparat in der Hand und nicht auf zwei Rädern. Und siehe da:





ein 97er STS DH? War sicher nicht die erste Mega mit dem Bike!


----------



## Kruko (18. Dezember 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ein 97er STS DH?



Nö, Sattelstützenaufnahme ist hinter dem Sitzrohr. Beim DH-Modell war die Aufnahme vor dem Sitzrohr


----------



## Kint (18. Dezember 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> hier passt es wahrscheinlich am besten rein...
> ich war dieses Jahr am Start der Megavalanche auf La Réunion, allerdings nur mit dem Fotoaparat in der Hand und nicht auf zwei Rädern. Und siehe da:
> ein 97er STS DH? War sicher nicht die erste Mega mit dem Bike!



gibtsdiebilderirgendwo?, gobtsdiebilderirgendswo?,gibtsdiebilderirgendwo ???? 

für mich eines der interessantesten events der neuzeit


----------



## Janikulus (19. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> gibtsdiebilderirgendwo?, gobtsdiebilderirgendswo?,gibtsdiebilderirgendwo ????
> 
> für mich eines der interessantesten events der neuzeit



es sind leider nur 3-4 Bilder entstanden, ich war gerade auf Wanderung mit Leuten die für Bikes nicht so viel interesse haben, also nicht wirklich Zeit gehabt dort zu fotografieren.

aber hier hat es ein paar:

http://vttreunion.net/modules/extgallery/public-album.php?id=51


----------



## mountymaus (21. Dezember 2008)

Leider nur Bilder nach der Tour....

Die Wäsche hinterher hat sich gelohnt  

Da wurden die Jubis mal richtig eingeweiht......













Es hat auf jeden Fall riesigen Spaß gemacht


----------



## speedy79 (21. Dezember 2008)

Schmutzig kann mein GT I-Drive 5 auch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Dezember 2008)

hab heut mal Drecksau gespielt...bei dem Untergrund leichtes Spiel 

Frohe Weihnachten wünsch ich


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich hab heute auch noch ne kleine Weihnachtstour zum Kornberg unternommen: hier mal ein paar Pics, allerdings wieder mal ohne Fahrer...






Hier hab ich fast nen Schock bekommen...früher war der Tank/ die Zisterne wg. den Bäumen nicht zu sehen und der Weg dorthin führte durch wirklich dichten Wald....und jetzt...






Hier dann Zaskar expert am Fuße der Hauptabfahrt am Kornberg...im Sommer kann man sich schön den Berg hochquälen, hier war es leider nicht mehr möglich..






Hier kann man den Turm auf dem Kornberg schon erahnen, wegen dem Nebel leider auch keine Pics von oben auf dem Turm...






Hier dann endlich ganz oben angekommen..

So allen GT Verrückten eine Frohe Weihnacht! Lasst Euch alle reichlich beschenken mit GT Rädern / Rahmen / Devotionalien und immer ne Handbreit Waldboden unter dem Reifen!

VG
Peter


----------



## spatzel (24. Dezember 2008)

.....da hats uns nach dem Lothar auch des öfteren die Sprache verschlagen, als wir da mal wieder unterwegs waren im schwarzen Walde,da hats stellenweise ausgesehen wie aufm Mond.....
Höhehäuser gibts bei uns auch....;-)
Scheene Weihnachten an alle!


----------



## oliversen (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich war heute mit meinem kleinen Bruder mal wieder im heimischen Revier unterwegs.
Blick von der Moos (875m) auf die schneebedeckte Hornisgrinde.
Spatzel, du kennst das sicher.





Strahlender Sonnenschein, aber bei beisendem Ostwind doch sehr "schattig"


----------



## cleiende (27. Dezember 2008)

ad 1) 
@Oliversen, schön zu sehen daß die Schlappen schon aufgezogen sind. 

ad 2)
Nach langer Abstinenz...und es geht doch noch, manche Dinge verlernt man nicht.
Heute war Jahresabschlußtour mit dem "Rocky"-Mann.





Ja, das ist doch eine prachtvolle Wampe, pro Monat beim Kunden ein Kilo. Da sind die Vorsätze für 2009 einfach.

Mal sehen, kommt wohl noch eine Tour in Kiel dazu.

Ach ja: Hat einer die zündende Idee zur Zugverlegung für die Hinterradbremse. Ich bin echt enttäuscht: Vorne ziehen die "Gravity Research Pipe Dreams" wie Sau, hinten ziehen sie bei Std-Zugverlegung auch bei fetter Vorspanung nicht den Zug komplett zurück und die Wirkung ist aufgrund des langen Weges eher unterirdisch! PN please


----------



## spatzel (28. Dezember 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit meinem kleinen Bruder mal wieder im heimischen Revier unterwegs.
> Blick von der Moos (875m) auf die schneebedeckte Hornisgrinde.
> Spatzel, du kennst das sicher.
> 
> ...



.......Hi Oli!
aber klar doch!für wie lange bist denn in der Heimat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (29. Dezember 2008)

Ein kleines Sanction auf grosser (Jahresabschluss-)Fahrt:





Nach 35 km Warmfahren wurde Pause gemacht dafür:





Insgesamt wurdes es fast 7 Stunden reine Fahrzeit, dank dem Schwein aber "nur" knapp 120 km. Insgesamt waren wir 9 Stunden unterwegs.

Und jetzt behaupte nochmal jemand, mit einem 15 kg Sanction könne man nicht touren


----------



## -lupo- (29. Dezember 2008)

Woah... nach dem Ferkel noch so weit gefahren? Respekt! 

Nach dem Bild habe ich jetzt auf jeden Fall ordentlich hunger...


----------



## Stemmel (29. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


>



Warum ist das denn so platt? Wurde es vorher von einem LKW überfahren? Oder doch von dem 15 kg Sanction?


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Dezember 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Warum ist das denn so platt? Wurde es vorher von einem LKW überfahren? Oder doch von dem 15 kg Sanction?



Es war 3 Stunden im Backofen, vielleicht deswegen? Musste den Koch fragen, ich hab keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall war es verdammt lecker .. ich musste danach 2 Bar mehr in den Dämpfer pumpen


----------



## kingmoe (30. Dezember 2008)

Einmal "No-Teeth-Grinning-Endo" mit Korats Rey...






...einmal Backhops auf meinem eigenen Rad:


----------



## zingel (30. Dezember 2008)

*boooaaahh!* ein *"No-Teeth-Grinning-Endo"!!!!*


----------



## cyclery.de (31. Dezember 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Einmal "No-Teeth-Grinning-Endo" mit Korats Rey...



Ist das noch der "Made in Taiwan"-Aufkleber auf dem Steuerrohr?


----------



## kingmoe (31. Dezember 2008)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Ist das noch der "Made in Taiwan"-Aufkleber auf dem Steuerrohr?



Klar, das ist doch ein Gütesiegel!!
Stell dir vor, das wäre so ein schiefer, verbratener US-Rahmen, da hätte ich ja Angst m mein Leben!


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Januar 2009)

Heute durfte das vernachlässigte Titan mal etwas im Schnee und auf zugefrorenem See spielen. Keine zwei Stunden nach Ankunft bei mir zuhause habe ich dann im Radio gehört, dass drei Personen auf ebendiesem See im Eis eingebrochen sind und nur knapp gerettet werden konnten. 

Euch ein gesundes und schönes 2009!


----------



## cleiende (3. Januar 2009)

Nochmal Titan, diesmal im Norden an der Steilküsten bei Kiel unterwegs. Als Fahrer hat man es schwer aufs Bild zu kommen.

In Anlehnung an den anderen Gary...."Sea and Sky"





am Ende hat es mit dem Bild doch noch geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (6. Januar 2009)

Endlich Schnee !

Wenn auch nicht gerade viel , aber zum Radeln ideal .









Fotografiert hat die Freundin - die war allerdings nicht auf einem GT unterwegs und wird deshalb im anderen Thread gezeigt


----------



## SpeedyR (7. Januar 2009)

Unsere GT im Einsatz.Ok,es ist von 2006,aber irgendwie aktuell..SoCal 2009 wir kommen 

Location: Santa Barbara 






GRüsse Rafa


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Januar 2009)

Weil mir beim Ansehen eurer Bilder kalt wird und ich seit 2 Wochen krank bin, kommen hier mal ein paar Bilder aus besseren Tagen:


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Januar 2009)

Hochschulmeisterschaft/CC Rennen in Lüneburg?


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Januar 2009)

Gut erkannt!
Aber nein, es war n Gießen. In Lüneburg war ich allerdings auch. DHM macht immer sehr viel Spaß. Warst du auch in LG?


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Januar 2009)

Ja. 2006 mit einen Stevens Fully und 2007 mit einen Cube (schande über mich)


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Januar 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Unsere GT im Einsatz.Ok,es ist von 2006,aber irgendwie aktuell..SoCal 2009 wir kommen
> 
> Location: Santa Barbara
> 
> ...



hey warum seh ich das jetzt erst....mensch raph genau dieses bild löst bei mir ein unglaublich wohliges gefühl in meinem bauch und absolutes kopfkino aus


----------



## SpeedyR (10. Januar 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> hey warum seh ich das jetzt erst....mensch raph genau dieses bild löst bei mir ein unglaublich wohliges gefühl in meinem bauch und absolutes kopfkino aus



Das war absicht  .Nächsten Monat ises ja schon soweit!!Linda wir kommen!!

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Januar 2009)

Seit langen mal wieder biken gewesen



Schön wars, und kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (11. Januar 2009)

Der "kranke Fahrer" (insanerider) und ich waren heute drei Stunden in der Kälte unterwegs.
Kalt wars und wunderschön.


----------



## oliversen (13. Januar 2009)

Heute auf'm nach Hause Weg vom Buero noch ein kurzer "login" beim Japaner zum Essen fassen.





Der Sattel ist uebrigens ein verspaetetes Weihnachtsgeschenk vom meiner Frau... "Honey, you are my 'Bestest'!"


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. Januar 2009)

nach der Fahrt im Schnee kurz zum Foto im baum geparkt





joe


----------



## oliversen (17. Januar 2009)

Schon das zweite Jubi mit OG auf der Nummer .
Glueckwunsch! Und viel Spass damit.

oliversen


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Januar 2009)

Gerade wieder gefunden, ist auch schon ein bisschen her. Harz im Mai 2008


----------



## spatzel (20. Januar 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Schon das zweite Jubi mit OG auf der Nummer .
> Glueckwunsch! Und viel Spass damit.
> 
> oliversen



.......man könnte also sagen,daß hier die Jubidichte doch schon sehr hoch ist......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (25. Januar 2009)

So, ich war jetz seit 3 Wochen mal wieder mit meinem Schätzelein unterwegs. War wie immer sehr schön, nur is das verdammte Eis auf den Teilen der Saalehorizontale, die keine direkte Sonneneinstrahlung erleben immer noch nicht weggetaut. Aber das wird euch bestimmt nicht anders gehen.
Ergebnis:
-Dies



(bei meinen Photos ist auch noch ein wenig mehr)
-3mal schön langgepackt, aber ohne große Blessuren
-und die Erkenntnis: Eis ist schei§e!

beste grüße aus jena


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Februar 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos von meinen letzten Ausfahrten:

Avalanche 1995 BB Starr:




i-Drive Pro 2003:


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Februar 2009)

manni das 95er ava ist


----------



## minhang (16. Februar 2009)

Aus der Kategorie "schlechte Handy Fotos im Wald"...  Tarnfarbe.


----------



## gtbiker (16. Februar 2009)

@minhang; das Bike ist sowas von geil!            (vor Neid)


----------



## cyclery.de (16. Februar 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Gerade wieder gefunden, ist auch schon ein bisschen her. Harz im Mai 2008



Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber irgendwie erinnert mich dieses Bild an folgenden (überaus sehenswerten) Clip


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Februar 2009)

Eine gewisse änlichkeit ist nicht abzusprechen.
Der Typ mit den wegfliegenden Schuh sollte mal Lotto spielen, bei den Glück.
Aber zu Deiner Berühigung, die Harzer Schmallspurbahn kann man nicht überhöhren, ist noch eine Danpflok.


----------



## kingmoe (23. Februar 2009)

Am Wochenende war ja unser SSP-Event "Rock im Park" hier in HH und es waren auch GTs am Start. Leider habe ich Mannis Avalanche wohl doch nicht geknipst... :-(

Peace 29 und 26, Richter und Zassi:






Und hier noch ein Psyclone und im Hintergrund am Bus hat sich ein Marin ins Bild geschlichen.


----------



## minhang (23. Februar 2009)

och kacke! verpasst! dabei war ich am sonntag auch in den Habes unterwegs... Bei den Bodenverhältnissen war es mit den SSs aber bestimmt auch nicht lustig, oder?


----------



## korat (23. Februar 2009)

doch, das war sogar ausgesprochen lustig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minhang (23. Februar 2009)

oder so  besonders auf den Lehmböden... kam mir vor wie auf nem Töpferkurs.


----------



## gtbiker (25. Februar 2009)

So fing alles an, eine längere Radtour, der Bauch voll mit Karamalz, der Gepäckträger voll mit Zelt und Schlafsacke und Anderem, die Radhose ca. 2 Größen zu groß, die Socken fast bist zum Knie, der Helm, die Schuhe - einfach geil 




Tja, und dann wurde es schneller und immer schneller, die Zeit wartet nicht.
Also wurden Rennen gefahren.
Ja ja und so sah damals noch Trial aus:


 



eigentlich kaum ein Unterschied zu heute 

Doch dann, im Rennen, gings eigentlich nur noch bergab, rasant bergab.




Und dieser Trend hält bis heute an, weshalb der kleine Ausflug hier so abrupt auch endet 
Ich hoffe es hat ein wenig Freude bereitet 
Gruß


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2009)

sehr tolle fotos ! ! !
in die radhose bist du ja dann doch noch reingewachsen ;-)

eine grobe datierung würde mich noch interessieren.


----------



## gtbiker (25. Februar 2009)

1998-2000, gar nicht so lange her. 
Das Trikot (Castelli) fahr ich heute noch.
Das Tempest hoffentlich bald wieder.


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Februar 2009)

Sehr cool!


----------



## KONI-DU (25. Februar 2009)

Sehr geile Geschichte !


----------



## divergent! (27. Februar 2009)

zählen hier auch räder nach der tour?

wollte mein rad eigentlich abkärchern hatte aber kein geld, draussen wars zu kalt also blieb die dusche....frauchen war ja nicht da

so wurde es mit schönem warmen wasser gewaschen....wie man sieht haben wir auch richtig platz im bad


----------



## Bastieeeh (27. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja mal eine Spitzenidee! 

Muss ich mir merken und auch so machen, wenn Frauchen wieder mal nicht da ist...


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Februar 2009)

ich mach das manchmal auch..


















aber sie findet es jedesmal heraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (28. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich mach das manchmal auch..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

und ich habe mich eben noch gefragt, ob ihr dann hinterher auch das Bad wieder putzt und in einen sterilen Zustand bringt... Wenn nicht, ist es kein Wunder, dass die Frauen es herausfinden....


----------



## korat (28. Februar 2009)

wenn ich doch nur eine badewanne hätte! ich würde das nur so machen.

das mit dem kärchern ist ja so eine sache, und außerdem ist gerade am wochenende oft der schlauch außer betrieb genommen an unserer tanke.


----------



## Ketterechts (1. März 2009)

Heute hatten wir das erstemal zweistellige plus Temperaturen und da haben Kerstin und ich den zweien hier etwas Auslauf gegönnt - leider nicht allzu lang , da ich momentan noch auf Antibiotika bin - scheicc Nebenhöhlen .


----------



## dr.juggles (1. März 2009)

geilomatiko 
gute besserung


----------



## aggressor2 (5. März 2009)

Vorlesungsfreie Zeit fetzt




Und es scheint wieder Herbst zu sein...
Aber man kann trotzdem die Mittelhorizontale erahnen.


----------



## tofu1000 (5. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Vorlesungsfreie Zeit fetzt



Es sei denn man muss arbeiten...  Aber trotzdem - schöne Fotos!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (5. März 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Es sei denn man muss arbeiten...  Aber trotzdem - schöne Fotos!!



 Arbeit such ich mir noch...aber bis dahin kann ich ordentlich trainiern
Und danke!


----------



## gtbiker (5. März 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Es sei denn man muss arbeiten...


....oder hat dauernd Kompaktkurse 
Welche Region ist das denn, sieht schön aus?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (5. März 2009)

Das wundergute Jena mit sehr vielen, sehr geilen Singletrails


----------



## Davidbelize (5. März 2009)

schade das die gegend um den x-berg nicht so aussieht.


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. März 2009)

Du solltest deine Fotos immer von hinten machen, dann Spar ich mir die  (wegen der SATTELSTÜTZE)


----------



## tofu1000 (5. März 2009)

Mal schauen, wenn es etwas wärmer wird, wollen wir sowieso mal wieder in Jena ne Freundin besuchen... Und die Räder im Bus fressen kein Brot...



aggressor2 schrieb:


> Das wundergute Jena mit sehr vielen, sehr geilen Singletrails


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. März 2009)

@ Aggressor, war heute übrigens in Deiner Gegend, in Camburg-Schinditz.
Aber nicht über Nacht, sonst hätte ich das Tequesta dabei gehabt.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. März 2009)

Oha, es deutet sich wohl ein kleines GT-Treffen an?
Das find ich seeehr gut!


----------



## aggressor2 (5. März 2009)

@Sassy: Extra nur für dich:


----------



## divergent! (6. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Oha, es deutet sich wohl ein kleines GT-Treffen an?
> Das find ich seeehr gut!





das wär ja witzig, wenn ich frei hätte dann wär ich auch am start....wobei meine übersetzung für jena etwas grenzwertig ist....aber das wird ja bald anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (6. März 2009)

Ich arbeite im Außendienst, bin also meist nur kurzfristig und spontan in einer Gegend.


----------



## aggressor2 (6. März 2009)

Ich fahr ja hinten auch ne Rennradkassette mit 11-23...
Das würde schon gehn.
Wär aber auf jeden Fall mal ne tolle Aktion. Wird schonmal klappen


----------



## divergent! (6. März 2009)

ja kannst mir einfach ne pn senden. hab jedes 2. we frei....beginend mit dem we 13.-15.3.

am 14. bin ich auch in jena....abends im kassa


----------



## Kelme (7. März 2009)

Heute im Pfälzerwald. Einmal unten und einmal oben.


----------



## SpeedyR (15. März 2009)

brrrrr....

some local kalifornien action

ich und Fab (JochenDC ) in Fontana (shimano winter series)









bis zum chillout





grüsse raf


----------



## tomasius (15. März 2009)

> some local kalifornien action


   

Some local Münsterland "action": 












Gestern geholt, heute erprobt! 






Ich wollte schon immer mal mit Geweih fahren. Auch das Reifenprofil hat mich sofort vom Hocker (Sattel) gerissen. Und dann noch dieser tolle Girvin. Unglaublich, er steckt ja wirklich jede Mag21 locker in die Tasche. - Einfach genial!   
















Stichwort Pantera: Hier noch unser neuer Panter Fridolin, jedoch nicht im Einsatz: 







Zwei Panther in einer Woche sind eindeutig zuviel. Lege mich jetzt auch faul auf die Couch. 

Tom


----------



## versus (15. März 2009)

2 hübsche panther! 

momentan finde ich den ohne geweih noch etwas attraktiver ;-)


----------



## Kruko (15. März 2009)

*Der Frühling ist da* 

Gestern eine schöne Runde mit dem XCR gedreht. Kurze Handschuhe, Sommerschuhe und Shorts, was will das Bikerherz mehr 

Fotopause





Selbstpotrait während der Fahrt





Die letzten Reste des Winters kurz vor Neuhaus im Solling


----------



## hoeckle (15. März 2009)

und mein teilzeitherrchen ist angepisst, da jetzt wo der schnee weg ist der schnupfen da...


gestatten brutus mein name....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. März 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


>




sieht richtig gut aus! auch mit dem sattel 



hoeckle schrieb:


> und mein teilzeitherrchen ist angepisst, da jetzt wo der schnee weg ist der schnupfen da...
> 
> 
> gestatten brutus mein name....



 du hast eine kaaatzeee??? 
da wird es mit einem besuch mit s. zusammen aber schwierig!!! tschiiieee...


----------



## Davidbelize (15. März 2009)

mein kater heman in alter ava fell-lackierung.
er ist mit 26 jahren wesentlich älter als mein 92er zassi.


----------



## hoeckle (15. März 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> und mein teilzeitherrchen ist angepisst, da jetzt wo der schnee weg ist der schnupfen da...
> 
> 
> gestatten brutus mein name....
> ...


 


versus schrieb:


> du hast eine kaaatzeee???
> da wird es mit einem besuch mit s. zusammen aber schwierig!!! tschiiieee...


 

ich sag mal jetzt nicht´s dazu.......


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. März 2009)

Ist es das Pantera aus Braunschweig?
Habe ich leider (und zu Deinen Glück) verpasst.


----------



## dr.juggles (15. März 2009)

schöne pussy´s...


----------



## spatzel (15. März 2009)

@tom:wenns dann doch nix ist,kannste es ja gleich auf diesen Scheiterhaufen dahinter werfen und anzünden....
war heut auch mal wieder auf Schotter unterwegs(net immer nur Asphalt....)
da isses noch sauber......




jetz nimmer,mörderdreckig.......toll!Putzen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. März 2009)

kann man die aufkleber bei den am-classic felgen abmachen oder sind die aufgelasert?


----------



## SpeedyR (16. März 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> grüsse raf



ach ja.wie ich das vollbracht hab,ist mir nachwievor rätselhaft 





grüsse raf


----------



## hoeckle (16. März 2009)

das ist ganz egal wie, hauptsache man ist auf´m stockerl...

glückwunsch!


----------



## versus (16. März 2009)

*glückwunsch rafa!!!*

nach "winter series" sieht das aber nicht so richtig aus ;-)


----------



## spatzel (16. März 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> kann man die aufkleber bei den am-classic felgen abmachen oder sind die aufgelasert?



....man KÖNNTE sie abmachen,wenn man denn wollte,sind nur aufgeklebt.....ich find die subber,die bleiben wo se sind....ist ja fast so wie bei aggressors Thomson Stütze......


----------



## goegolo (16. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mein kater heman in alter ava fell-lackierung.
> er ist mit 26 jahren wesentlich älter als mein 92er zassi.



Welch biblisches Alter für einen Kater  Hat der noch seine Beißerchen und ist körperlich fit?


----------



## Ketterechts (16. März 2009)

@ Tom

Schönes Pantera ( bissl gross ? ) und schöner Panter

@ Rafa 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch - aber Winter Series klingt bei den Bildern echt wie Hohn


----------



## Stemmel (16. März 2009)

@Rafa

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## gremlino (16. März 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. März 2009)

schliess mich den Glückwünswchen an...wobei ich es selbst in der Hand hatte ;-)...nur ein dünner 8. Platz bei mir...Raph rocks the race !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (16. März 2009)

Vorletztes Wochenende war die erste RTF im Jahr da hab ich das 13 Jahre alte Rage mal wieder über den nassen Asphalt getrieben. 



 



 



 



 






Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (16. März 2009)

yessir!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (17. März 2009)

..beim rr fahren freut sich das genick , yeah !!!!!


----------



## bernd_spiegel (18. März 2009)

man braucht also zum dirten doch keine kinderräder  :
http://dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/videos/hammertime-by-eddie-roman/dirt-1234707.html


----------



## dr.juggles (18. März 2009)

naja zassis in 14,5" und 16" sind eigentlich schon mehr kinderräder.
von eddie roman gibts auch hammergeile bmx videos, "ride on" zum bsp.
hab das video mal auf der eurobike 95 gesehen und ab da stand fest dass ich mal ein türkises zassi besitzen muss.
und so ein snake-run im garten wär ein traum!


----------



## Davidbelize (18. März 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> und so ein snake-run im garten wär ein traum!




wennste ein garten hast könnte ich dir helfen bei deinem wunsch.


----------



## zingel (18. März 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> man braucht also zum dirten doch keine kinderräder  :
> http://dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/videos/hammertime-by-eddie-roman/dirt-1234707.html



geiles Video!!!!!

...aber der *"egg-crash-manual"* tut bestimmt weh!


----------



## gremlino (18. März 2009)

sehr geil


----------



## robbitobbi (18. März 2009)

Geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (18. März 2009)

was man so alles mit nem zassi machen kann. snap 

sowas kenne ich von yeti,breezer und konsorten nicht.  (oder gebt mir filme)


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. März 2009)

Hab das Wetter Heute ausgenutzt und eine Tour mit meiner Kleinen gemacht.



Mit dabei Ihr Palomar und mein Tequesta


----------



## divergent! (21. März 2009)

ja heut war so schönes wetter und ich musste arbeiten und hab auch noch bereitschaft

und dann all diese doofen radfahrer unterwegs in ihren doofen klamotten


----------



## kingmoe (21. März 2009)

Abschiedsrunde mit meinem Ruckus, deshalb auch der Hundeblick.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. März 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Abschiedsrunde mit meinem Ruckus, deshalb auch der Hundeblick.


----------



## Davidbelize (21. März 2009)

schön....der alte hose in die socke trick....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (22. März 2009)

du schaust aber wie ne bulldogge


----------



## kingmoe (22. März 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> du schaust aber wie ne bulldogge



WUFF! 

Der Rahmen bleibt aber im Forum und in meiner Nähe, das tut dann nicht so weh ;-)


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. März 2009)

noch paar Impressionen of GT Homeland...

Rider:Me and SpeedR


----------



## Stemmel (22. März 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Der Rahmen bleibt aber im Forum und in meiner Nähe, das tut dann nicht so weh ;-)



Ah, dann glaube ich weiß ich, wo er hingeht...


----------



## SpeedyR (22. März 2009)

JA BRUUUUDAL 

Da bekommt man ja wieder richtich bock auf Urlaub 

Grüsse RafRaf


----------



## gtbiker (22. März 2009)

ihr Schweine


----------



## korat (22. März 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ah, dann glaube ich weiß ich, wo er hingeht...



ich hab auch einen verdacht.


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. März 2009)

auch nice...gt rulez


----------



## Davidbelize (22. März 2009)

richter ruckus rey raskar rizang rakoram requesta ravado ryclone rightning rimberline routpost ricochet rantera ravalanche rts rackwoods rorrego rullet rump rucker redge ralomar

@korat    RICHTIG


----------



## gnss (22. März 2009)

Hier gibt es Schnee und Eis.





Kleine Zeitreise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (24. März 2009)

bettlektüre


----------



## Syborg (24. März 2009)

Klasse  Hans No Way Rey Mysterio braucht aber nicht wirklich ein türkises Zaskar. Wenns ein 18er ist wäre es bei mir besser aufgehoben 
Gruss Syborg

PS: übrigens das LTS '97 meines Juniors ist tatsächlich ein 18er Rahmen, hab nachgeschaut !!


----------



## Chat Chambers (24. März 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> bettlektüre







GT DOOM


----------



## kingmoe (25. März 2009)

"Hol Hinkebein raus..."


----------



## versus (25. März 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> "Hol Hinkebein raus..."



 das dachte ich auch als erstes...


----------



## dr.juggles (25. März 2009)

...hol hinkebein aus seiner kiste!
genial


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. März 2009)

GT rocks Telonics, CA

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3891885"]Telonics Laguna Beach on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## cleiende (28. März 2009)

Hammergeil, da juckt es wieder!


----------



## Lousa (28. März 2009)

Der absolute Wahnsinn, traumhaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (29. März 2009)

sehr geil...die strecke fährt doch hansi auch am ende von big five und keucht sich einen ab...


----------



## cyclery.de (29. März 2009)

Hier noch ein schönes Vid von Jochen_DC aus Corona (Troy Lee Trails). Sogar mit 2 GTs 
Wenn ich es so sehe, tut mir aber gleich mein Fuß wieder weh...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3903163"]Troy Lee Trail#2 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2009)

Das scheue Backwoods () versteckt sich hinterm Baum 
Und das stolze Zaskar ...


----------



## divergent! (29. März 2009)

meine fresse geht das schnell bei dir, bin grad mit duschen fertig und knabber grad möhre mit quark

ps: star wars natürlich verpasst....schöner mist


----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2009)

tja...die Kraft der Jugend 
Guten appetit! Ich werd mir schön Nudeln reinschaufeln


----------



## divergent! (29. März 2009)

naja ich mach ja gleich noch soljanka....schmatz sabber.

naja mal schauen wanns nochmal klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2009)

Paahh...das is doch Gemüse...ihhh...Fleisch braucht der Mensch!


Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal!


----------



## divergent! (29. März 2009)

nö in der soli ist doch reichlich fleisch drin...alles was weg muss wie wiener, salami usw


----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2009)

Dann gehts ja...


----------



## Diggler (30. März 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> bettlektüre


geiles Bild 

ich auf irgendeinem Rennen mit meinem 18" Zaskar. Reifen XC Magic von Panaracer - teurer Spaß





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chat Chambers (30. März 2009)

Schön matschig war's...

v.l.n.r.

Siebengebirge, Michaelsberg Siegburg, Posttower Bonn. Leider nur ein Handyfoto...


----------



## mountymaus (30. März 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> bettlektüre



Irgendwie fehlt da ein rot eloxierter!!!


----------



## Diggler (31. März 2009)

heute mit neuem Vorbau, guter Laune und tollem Wetter


----------



## GTdanni (31. März 2009)

Geile Gabel, was ist das für eine? 

Und gibts Daten dazu, Einbauhöhe, Gewicht, Preis usw. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Diggler (31. März 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Geile Gabel, was ist das für eine?
> 
> Und gibts Daten dazu, Einbauhöhe, Gewicht, Preis usw.
> 
> ...


Cannondale P-Bone, Einbauhöhe 400mm, Gewicht keine Ahnung, Preis um die 60 Euro bei ebay.


----------



## GTdanni (31. März 2009)

Ahh jetzt wo du es sagst seh ich es auch, klar ne P-Bone. 

So ohne Lack selten und da dachte ich an irgend was anders. 

Danke für die Info. 



Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (1. April 2009)

muss sagen das zassi mit der p-bone schaut echt stark aus. ich will ja eigentlich kein starres bike fahren aber irgendwie reizt sowas doch.

aber ne cannondale gabel an nem gt? sowas macht man nicht, das ist hässlich und gegen jede norm.....jaja


----------



## kingmoe (1. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> muss sagen das zassi mit der p-bone schaut echt stark aus. ich will ja eigentlich kein starres bike fahren aber irgendwie reizt sowas doch.
> 
> aber ne cannondale gabel an nem gt? sowas macht man nicht, das ist hässlich und gegen jede norm.....jaja



Naja, j

jetzt, wo GT und C´dale Schwesterfirmen sind, ist das doch auch egal. Und neben dem Beast of the East ist die P-Bone wirklich das Beste, was die Cola-Büchsen-Menschen gebaut haben


----------



## aggressor2 (1. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> muss sagen das zassi mit der p-bone schaut echt stark aus. ich will ja eigentlich kein starres bike fahren aber irgendwie reizt sowas doch.
> 
> aber ne cannondale gabel an nem gt? sowas macht man nicht, das ist hässlich und gegen jede norm.....jaja




Das wär ja fast so, als ob man ne Lefty in ein GT, bspw ein LTS, basteln würde 
Pfui!


----------



## versus (1. April 2009)

Diggler schrieb:


>



hm. ehrlich gesagt fand ich den schwarzen vorbau besser/schöner


----------



## aggressor2 (1. April 2009)

@diggler: Ich find dein Zaskar zwar so schon klasse, aber ich denke, dass der GT Vorbau aus dem Verkaufs-Thread sehr gut passen würde. Jedenfalls optisch. Die Länge dürfte wohl nicht reichen.


----------



## Diggler (1. April 2009)

@ versus
sportlicher sieht der schwarze Vorbau aus das stimmt schon. Ich bin ja eigentlich auch eher für 0° Vorbauten, in diesem Fall passt der Kore aber ergonomisch besser.
@aggressor2
ja optisch würde der auch gut passen, aber zu kurz wie Du schon sagtest

Ich werde jetzt mal  XTR V-Brakes montieren, die 7er Avids gefallen mir nicht


----------



## divergent! (1. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Das wär ja fast so, als ob man ne Lefty in ein GT, bspw ein LTS, basteln würde
> Pfui!




eben drum...total gruselig...aber für sowas müsste man einen verbannen.


----------



## planetsmasher (1. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> verbannen.


 
ich dachte Sachsen-Anhalt ist schon die Verbannung?


----------



## versus (1. April 2009)

Diggler schrieb:


> @ versus
> sportlicher sieht der schwarze Vorbau aus das stimmt schon. Ich bin ja eigentlich auch eher für 0° Vorbauten, in diesem Fall passt der Kore aber ergonomisch besser.



sportlicher? also ich meinte nicht die geometrie, sondern die farbe des vorbaus. bei dem rad käme für mich nur silber, oder schwarz in frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (1. April 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ich dachte Sachsen-Anhalt ist schon die Verbannung?




nö ist besser wie ruhrpott, hamburg und diverse großstätte.

alles prima grün und hügelig. keine großen nester und man hat seine ruhe


----------



## aggressor2 (1. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> eben drum...total gruselig...aber für sowas müsste man einen verbannen.



Genau. Am besten ins Ghetto nach Jena
Aber wenn ich so einen kennen würde...oder gar mal sehen...dem würd ich vielleicht was erzähln



planetsmasher schrieb:


> ich dachte Sachsen-Anhalt ist schon die Verbannung?



Na na na...
divergent hats erfasst


----------



## mani.r (4. April 2009)

ist die silvester ausfahrt mit meinem gt sanction

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqyDZiUrqA8"]YouTube - hausrunde[/ame]


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. April 2009)

mani das vid von dir is ziemlich geil...tolle perspektiven...flotte fahrt und geilemukke...so muß das ))


----------



## goegolo (5. April 2009)

Schön schön, gibt es das Video auch noch in besserer Quali?


----------



## aggressor2 (5. April 2009)

Und hier nochmal auf der Hausstrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (5. April 2009)

Heute, "Warm-up-Marathon" Hellental



Schön wars, super Organisation und eine gelungene Veranstaltung.
War der einzige GT Fahrer.

Vielleicht gibt es noch weiter Bilder, der eine Fotograf war aus dem Häuschen als er ein altes "Oldschool" GT erblickte.


----------



## GTdanni (6. April 2009)

Und weil die Bilder so schön sind stell ich sie hier auch noch ein. 



 









 


Cu Danni


----------



## versus (6. April 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


>



  

und wie oft wurde dir gesagt, dass die schalthebel aber anders gehören


----------



## GTdanni (6. April 2009)

Mit dem Rad fällt man zwischen den Carbon Scott und Canyon sowieso auf wie ein bunter Hund. 

Aber darum fährt man ja auch so ein Zaskar. 

Cu Danni


----------



## mani.r (7. April 2009)

Das Sanction durfte auch wieder in Wald.


----------



## divergent! (7. April 2009)

@ gt danni....ich seh du bist aus bad dürrenberg...bei leuna?

sind das fotos vom rennen in goseck?


----------



## GTdanni (7. April 2009)

Ja klar aus Bad Dürrenberg bei Leuna. 

Und ja die Bilder sind vom Samstag in Goseck. 

Cu Danni


----------



## divergent! (7. April 2009)

ah cool. ich wollte auch fahren musste aber arbeiten

naumburg ist ja nur 8km weg von der strecke


----------



## GTdanni (7. April 2009)

Ich hab auch nur ca 20km bis hin, wo treibst du dich denn sonst so rum? 

Cu danni


----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2009)

mani.r schrieb:


> Das Sanction durfte auch wieder in Wald.



Geniales Foto  Meins freut sich auch schon auf die Touren Donnerstag, Freitag und Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (8. April 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nur ca 20km bis hin, wo treibst du dich denn sonst so rum?
> 
> Cu danni




meine hausrunde ist in der regel kösen ( rudelsburg ) - himmelreich- toten täler- freyburg - neuenburg und dann irgendwie zurück.

wenns passt gehts auch mal nach jena


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. April 2009)

mani das sanction foto is superb ))

hier der GT Pro SpeedyR dieses Jahr im März auf den Intense Trails , Lake Elsinore


----------



## mountymaus (10. April 2009)

Nach langer Verletzungspause endlich wieder auf dem Rad und das erste Ziel machte (für mich) dem Namen alle Ehre...





Auf dem Berg angekommen, befindet sich ein kleiner Flugplatz.
Ich habe die erste Fahrt mit meinem GT XCR 1000 Team gemacht und war voll zufrieden.





Endlich auch mal ein Bild von meinem Schatz mit seinem GT XCR LE...


----------



## mani.r (11. April 2009)

Jochen - ihr habt scheinbar auch viel Spaß gehabt in USA.

Würde auch mal gerne wieder für ein paar Tage mit meinem DHi in Park fahren aber dank Wirtschaftskrise habe ich einen Haufen zu tun diesen Sommer. Klingt komisch ist aber so. Bin Service trainer und wenn die Techniker nicht viel zu tun haben werden sie halt geschult und da komme ich dann wieder ins Spiel.

Zumindest bleibt mir de Hausrunde und ein paar Touren in den Alpen wenn der Schnee wieder weg ist.

An der Qualität arbeite ich noch....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCqgCW6xj_g"]YouTube - hometrail[/ame]


----------



## TigersClaw (11. April 2009)

Saustarkes Video! Womit hast Du das aufgenommen?


----------



## cleiende (12. April 2009)

Erste lange Ausfahrt mit dem Geschenk zum 12ten









Das Ziel erkennt der ein oder andere aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet wieder, der Turm ist übrigens renoviert. 50 Ct Münze für den Eintritt nicht vergessen.





Wie sagte er so schön: "Papa, die Abfahrt war echt gxxx!"





Mision accomplished, MTB-Virus hat vorerst gewirkt.

Vorgeschichte


----------



## mountymaus (12. April 2009)

Wir waren gestern auch wieder unterwegs. Wie auch bei der letzten Tour wieder eine Premiere... Diesmal mit meinem Zaskar LE 

Insa im Ausland (Hessen) und das Bike in der Heimat (NRW)... 





Das Duo musste mal eine kleine Pause einlegen...





Und dann der Jörg auf dem Grenzsteinweg...





Es war wieder eine super Runde!! Dank an den Guide Jörg


----------



## Diggler (13. April 2009)

Samstag bei bestem Wetter unterwegs mit dem Zaskar


----------



## Tiensy (13. April 2009)

Auch ein Lobo fängt mal klein an...






Frohe Ostern noch an alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy (13. April 2009)

Oberstdorf Ostern 2009


----------



## divergent! (19. April 2009)

heut mal wieder in jena unterwegs. schöne tour mit ner lebensmüden hangstrecke....aber geil wars


----------



## aggressor2 (19. April 2009)

und von mir auch 2 Bilder




und das Maskotchen


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. April 2009)

hey wieder mal super GT bilder, klasse !!!

@mani  sehr schönes video...an welcher qualität soll es denn hapern ? is doch deluxe ...achja wegen der wirtschaftskrise habe ich nun auch mehr zu tun...ich bearbeite insolvenzen 

@tiensy hey das sieht doch schonmal ganz gut aus 

ich war heute in Bad Wildbad um die GT Flaggen zu vertreten...Bilder kommen später  diesmal auch endlich mal im gt trikot hehe


----------



## divergent! (20. April 2009)

man ist die quali meiner bilder schlecht. ich werd wohl lieber statt speichen ne vernünftige kamera kaufen


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. April 2009)

@divergent was hast du für ne kamera ?evt.kann man mit paar einstellungen noch was rausholen...

hier noch bewegte bilder aus bad wildbad...ich weiß schon warum ich mich da 5 jahre lang net hingetraut hab...das arme gt oh je oh je

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4245515"]Wildbad April 09 on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4253130"]Wildbad Helmcam on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (21. April 2009)

ist ne canon ixus v2 mit 2 megapixel.....also schon was altes.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ist ne canon ixus v2 mit 2 megapixel.....also schon was altes.



Cool, das war meine erste Digicam. Wenn ich an den Preis denke, wird mir heute noch schlecht


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ist ne canon ixus v2 mit 2 megapixel.....also schon was altes.



ja aber diese unschärfen deuten eher auf ne seltsame einstellung hin...wie sind denn die einstellungen immenü ? welche auflösung macht sie/ist sie eingestellt, welcher isowert ist eingestellt und welche bildqualität ist drin ? etwas holen wir da schon noch raus


----------



## eddy 1 (21. April 2009)

m


----------



## Raule83 (22. April 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ja aber diese unschärfen deuten eher auf ne seltsame einstellung hin



macro modus evtl drin? bzw manuelle weite auf nen meter gestellt? dreck auf der linse, dass sich der autofocus nach dem richtet? wobei die letzten beiden bilder ja halbwegs io aussehen


----------



## divergent! (22. April 2009)

ihr fragt mich sachen......keine ahnung. die kamera wird eh getauscht da der schutz für die linse, dieses plasteding was aufgeht wenn man kamera anmacht, eh spinnt. das teil geht nur sehr langsam auf, auch auslösen dauert ewig usw.....und ganz ehrlich für 100 bekomme ich ne 10 megapixel kamera die gescheite bilder macht und deren akkus nicht schon nach 10 bildern schlapp macht.


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ihr fragt mich sachen......keine ahnung. die kamera wird eh getauscht da der schutz für die linse, dieses plasteding was aufgeht wenn man kamera anmacht, eh spinnt. das teil geht nur sehr langsam auf, auch auslösen dauert ewig usw.....und ganz ehrlich für 100 bekomme ich ne 10 megapixel kamera die gescheite bilder macht und deren akkus nicht schon nach 10 bildern schlapp macht.



das is allerdings auch wieder richtig


----------



## goegolo (22. April 2009)

Gestern Abend im Greifswalder Stadtforst auf der Hausrunde (leider nur Handycam):


----------



## gtbiker (22. April 2009)

Sorry für Offtopic!

Aber


divergent! schrieb:


> .....und ganz ehrlich für 100 bekomme ich ne 10 megapixel kamera die gescheite bilder macht und deren akkus nicht schon nach 10 bildern schlapp macht.


Die 10MP bringen dir überhaupt nix (im Gegenteil die produzieren rauschen und Pixelfehler etc.), wenn der Sensor nicht entsprechend groß ist (und das ist er nicht bei den Kompaktkameras). Investier das Geld lieber in eine Kamera mit gescheitem Objektiv (lichtstark) als in die MP, das bringt für die Qualität der Bilder später viel viel mehr.
Will dich nur vor Fehlern bewahren, nicht böße gemeint.
Gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (22. April 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Sorry für Offtopic!
> 
> Aber
> 
> ...



Richtig. 
Ich hab ne Panasonic Lumix DMC-FX3 mit Leica Objektiv und 6MP. Die is bis jetz bombig. Macht gute Bilder, Akku hält sehr lange, großes Display. Für normale Photos brauchste eigentlich keine 6MP.
Hat glaub ich 140 oder so, vor 2 Jahrn gekostet.

Back on topic: das Bild find ich immernoch klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (22. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Ich hab ne Panasonic Lumix DMC-FX3 mit Leica Objektiv und 6MP. Die is bis jetz bombig. Macht gute Bilder, Akku hält sehr lange, großes Display. Für normale Photos brauchste eigentlich keine 6MP.
> Hat glaub ich 140 oder so, vor 2 Jahrn gekostet.
> 
> Back on topic: das Bild find ich immernoch klasse.



Da hast du aber ganz schöne Furchen gerissen...


----------



## gtbiker (22. April 2009)

....und orthogonal zur Vortriebsrichtung! 
Power hat die Jugend


----------



## divergent! (22. April 2009)

selbst telefone machen bessere bilder


----------



## Davidbelize (22. April 2009)

ditt is ne jute camera.........................

ersteller  	 NIKON CORPORATION
Kamera 	NIKON D70s
Aufnahmezeit 	2007-01-27 15:32:00
Blende 	f/4.5
Belichtungszeit 	1/320 s
Brennweite (35 mm äquivalent) 	84 mm
Brennweite (echt) 	56 mm
Koordinaten 	n/a


----------



## Kruko (22. April 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ditt is ne jute camera.........................
> 
> ersteller  	 NIKON CORPORATION
> Kamera 	NIKON D70s
> ...



Da stimme ich Dir uneingeschränkt zu

Trotz "nur" 6 MP bin ich von der Qualität immer noch begeistert.


----------



## versus (22. April 2009)

au ja, lasst uns kameraposing machen   

vielleicht kann feri da wieder einen poserthread eröffnen


----------



## Kruko (22. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> au ja, lasst uns kameraposing machen
> 
> vielleicht kann feri da wieder einen poserthread eröffnen



den Poserthread würdest Du doch bestimmen

Aber ich finde abfällige Bemerkungen wie "Telefone machen bessere Bilder wie Deine Kamera" ein wenig fehl am Platz


----------



## divergent! (22. April 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Sorry für Offtopic!
> 
> Aber
> 
> ...





ich hätte mir die gekauft:

http://www.my-solution.de/index.php...2&click_count=13&Artikel_ID=8672&details=8672


----------



## kingmoe (22. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (22. April 2009)

@kingmoe     meine tochter fährt auch einrad.


mist werder hat getroffen.


----------



## versus (22. April 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


>



sehr cooles foto! wieder selbstauslöser  ?


----------



## versus (22. April 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> den Poserthread würdest Du doch bestimmen



iiich? niiiemals 



gt-heini schrieb:


> Aber ich finde abfällige Bemerkungen wie "Telefone machen bessere Bilder wie Deine Kamera" ein wenig fehl am Platz



falls das ernst gemeint war, sind die sind nicht nur fehl am platz, sondern schlicht unsinn. die kleine lumix hat einen ordentlichen sensor/prozessor und liefert mit ihren 6mp sicher bessere bilder, als jedes handy. 
sieht man auch auf dem furchenfoto (nur im bereich mitte links - so etwa bei der sattelstütze - scheint sie ein wenig tonnenförmig zu verzeichnen


----------



## hoeckle (23. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> au ja, lasst uns kameraposing machen
> 
> vielleicht kann feri da wieder einen poserthread eröffnen


 
soso, und was soll ich da bitte posten.....  ne gammlige F3 und ne konsumer d60 pff...



gt-heini schrieb:


> den Poserthread würdest Du doch bestimmen


 

ebend..... ich sach nur d300....  obwohl, wenn tom mal aus dem garten kommt...


----------



## versus (23. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> soso, und was soll ich da bitte posten.....  ne gammlige F3 und ne konsumer d60 pff...



jetzt hast du einmal nicht das dickste geschoss... 
und von wegen gammlig. schöne sache, so ne f3 



hoeckle schrieb:


> ebend..... ich sach nur d300....  obwohl, wenn tom mal aus dem garten kommt...



gerne! und das gehäuse ist max. die halbe miete


----------



## hoeckle (23. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> jetzt hast du einmal nicht das dickste geschoss...


 
das hat sowieso lars....  harvester zählen nicht!



versus schrieb:


> gerne! und das gehäuse ist max. die halbe miete


 
wenn ich den subtext jetzt richtig lese, bin ich sehr, sehr trauig - sie machen mir mut.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (23. April 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Da hast du aber ganz schöne Furchen gerissen...





gtbiker schrieb:


> ....und orthogonal zur Vortriebsrichtung!
> Power hat die Jugend



jaha...da könnt ihr mal sehn, was die kraft der jugend in verbindung mit ner ordentlichen portion testosteron alles fertig bringt

p.s. bin betrunken

edith: nichma um 2?? das is schwach...mist...


----------



## aggressor2 (23. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich hätte mir die gekauft:
> 
> http://www.my-solution.de/index.php...2&click_count=13&Artikel_ID=8672&details=8672



die passt aber weder zu deinem backwoods, noch zum lts


----------



## divergent! (23. April 2009)

die gibts auch in pink.....aber das grün würde gut zum rr passen....falls ich es grün eloxiere


----------



## kingmoe (23. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sehr cooles foto! wieder selbstauslöser  ?



Ja genau, Selbstauslöser  
Und es ist ein Handy-Foto.

Die Linse war schon eher hochwertig und der Knipser konnte das auch ganz gut.


----------



## gtbiker (23. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> p.s. bin betrunken
> 
> edith: nichma um 2?? das is schwach...mist...


 und schon wieder am Start? Guten Morgen! 

@Divergent: Lass die Fuji Fuji sein und kauf dir was gescheites, ne Powershot z.Bsp..


----------



## aggressor2 (23. April 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> und schon wieder am Start? Guten Morgen!



Klaar...bin doch Sportler


----------



## Ketterechts (23. April 2009)

Mein Xizang am Neckarberg bei Heidelberg





War ne klasse Runde - war mit nem Freund unterwegs und das Xizang hat wohl die letzten 18 Jahren nicht so schuften müssen . Schöne Singletrails mit Wurzeln und Steinstufen . Nach gut 1000hm und der Erkenntnis , dass auch ne U-Brake und alte XT V-Brake ausreichen um einem Bergwerk mit Discs zu folgen waren mein Rad und ich froh wieder zurück zu sein . Sogar die alterwürdige Judy hat sich tapfer geschlagen .


----------



## versus (23. April 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ja genau, Selbstauslöser
> Und es ist ein Handy-Foto.



gutes timing 



kingmoe schrieb:


> Die Linse war schon eher hochwertig und der Knipser konnte das auch ganz gut.



sieht man


----------



## GT-Hinterland (26. April 2009)

Mein Avalanche 2.0 2006 und ich bei unserer Gr. Aprilausfahrt 25.04.09 von Biedenkopf - Aartalsee - Biedenkopf. 
War eine schöne Tour 13 Biker, 89KM, 1861 Höhenmeter und drei Plattfüssen.




die ersten Kilometer zum Einrollen 




Durchfahrt der Hinterländer Schweiz

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## cleiende (26. April 2009)

Tja Leute, angefixt ist angefixt!

Wir waren mal wieder unterwegs...Lukas hat die 40km klaglos durchgezogen und hat meinen Scharfrichter (700m lang, nie unter 18%, loser Boden) entspannt bezwungen.





Kennt ihr den Weg noch?





Am Winterstein, ignoriert doch bitte mal das "Groggy-Mountain" im Hintergrund





Der Fotograf incl. durchhängender Problemzone (grummel)





Schön wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

Samstag war ein schöner Tag.











(eek)


----------



## TigersClaw (27. April 2009)

Wahnsinn, solche Ausblicke hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

Jep, Jena ist klasse. Unmengen Singletrails rund ums Saaletal. Nach Norden und Süden beliebig fortsetzbar.


----------



## dr.juggles (27. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Jep, Jena ist klasse. Unmengen Singletrails rund ums Saaletal. Nach Norden und Süden beliebig fortsetzbar.





bei mir an der costa del "saal" siehts ähnlich aus


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. April 2009)

@Agressor, haste Du ne neue Sattelstütze oder hab ich einen Knick in der Pupille?


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

Pssssssssssssssssssssssssstttttttt....


----------



## TigersClaw (27. April 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> @Agressor, haste Du ne neue Sattelstütze oder hab ich einen Knick in der Pupille?



Haste Dir die Arme verlängern lassen? 

Damit haste dem Rad leider das bisschen Kultstatus genommen, jetzt ist es einfach nur noch ein Zaskar


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Haste Dir die Arme verlängern lassen?
> 
> Damit haste dem Rad leider das bisschen Kultstatus genommen, jetzt ist es einfach nur noch ein Zaskar



Ich weiß
Aber mein Rücken dankts mir


----------



## maatik (27. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ich weiß
> Aber mein Rücken dankts mir



Zur Strafe bitte ab sofort ein Userpic mit umgekehrter Sattelstütze in Nahaufnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

Nö. Willis bleibt als Avatar
Noch is ja nix endgültig. Wie wärs denn mit ner 425er Thomson mit nur 7° Neigung und nem längeren Vorbau?


----------



## maatik (28. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Nö. Willis bleibt als Avatar
> Noch is ja nix endgültig. Wie wärs denn mit ner 425er Thomson mit nur 7° Neigung und nem längeren Vorbau?



7° geht auch noch...Hauptsache man sieht es! Hauptsache verkehrt herum  echtma..das sich das so entwickelt


----------



## aggressor2 (28. April 2009)

maatik schrieb:


> 7° geht auch noch...Hauptsache man sieht es! Hauptsache verkehrt herum  echtma..das sich das so entwickelt



Die Evolution ist nicht vorbei  -> klick


----------



## divergent! (28. April 2009)

draußen tröpfelts und was mach ich statt mich auf mein wohlverdienten feierabend auf der couch zu freuen?....richtig ich fahr rad.......10 minuten schiffts wie aus eimern...egal war lustig.

so ein paar bilder......kleine enge schlengelwege um dann vor ner mauer zu stehen

wollte noch mehr bilder der größten burganlage mitteldeutschlands machen aber ich wurde dann etwas wasserscheu und hab mich doch in den wald gemacht und bin wieder heim.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. April 2009)

Fahrmer da das nächste mal lang? Sieht lustisch aus


----------



## divergent! (28. April 2009)

ja sicher doch...ich komm aber einfach nicht links rum

ist gar nicht so lang aber halt eng und technisch......aber im vergleich zu jena ist das hier alles eher witzig.

auf der verdammten brücke hats mich mit den speedkings fast niedergeknüppelt...holla die waldfee war gut rutschig. die fahren sich im winter irgendwie besser wenns da rutschig ist....kann mir das mal einer erklären???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (28. April 2009)

Also ich find Jena witzig. Was is dann das?
Und linkskurven bring ich dir schon bei


----------



## divergent! (28. April 2009)

solche technischen sachen gibts hier weniger wie bei dir da. hier ist doch alles eher forstweg für die trampler.

eins hab ich noch geschafft bevor die sintflut kam


----------



## aggressor2 (28. April 2009)

Gut. Dann werd ich mir mal dann ein Bild von machen, mit meinem übergewichtigen Schätzlein


----------



## zaskar-le (30. April 2009)

Leider keine Trailfotos, sondern nur ein Schnappschuss des unplanmäßig langen und spaßigen Ausrollens nach der Fotofahrt für den Wettbewerb. Eigentlich wollte ich nur kurz runter und ein wenig knipsen, aber dann gab es kein Halten mehr. 26° C und Abendsonne wirken wirklich sehr motivierend 

Ein Tipp für die Berliner Fraktion, die die vollen und zugemüllten großen Parks leid sind: auf dem Steglitzer Fichtenberg gibt es, nach für Berliner Verhältnisse heftigem Anstieg, eine kleine Aussichtsplattform, von der man (allerdings nur im Winter) wunderbar weit schauen kann. Darunterliegend, klein und unbeachtet, ein wunderbarer kleiner Park, sporadisch gefüllt mit netten Leuten. Hier findet man noch echte Ruhe und Erholung nach einem stressigen Arbeitstag. Die kleine Oase mündet direkt an den Botanischen Garten. Nachteil: einige außergewöhnliche Insekten, und ab und zu läuft einem auch ein Fuchs über den Weg 

Man, das hat heute mal richtig gut getan 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Mai 2009)

Familienausflug in den Harz.
Volksbank Mountainbike Arena; Leichte Wasser-Tour
4 Bikes, 4 Personen, 1 PKW



Sehr schöne Singletrails



aber auch Forstautobahnen



Thats all


----------



## DeepStar23 (1. Mai 2009)

Mein Zaskar war auch mal wieder unterwegs. 
Schöne Tour durch den Blakeneser Wald und an der Elbe zurück.




Auch hier gab es ein paar schöne Steigungen(für Hamburger Verhältnisse).


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Mai 2009)

Jetzt wo der Heuschnupfen nachläst, muß ich alles nachholen. Freitag Harz, gestern das Rennrad gequellt und heute sollte es eigentlich nur ne Strampeltour durch den Landkreis werden



muß mich aber irgentwie verfahren haben



Auch Tequila Sunrise kann Tarnung sein



Nach endlosen Aspalt Kilometern



doch noch Gelände


----------



## BonelessChicken (3. Mai 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Auch Tequila Sunrise kann Tarnung sein



Eine der seltenen Gelegenheiten, bei der diese Lackierung ausnahmsweise mal nicht auffällt . Cooles Bild


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Mai 2009)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Eine der seltenen Gelegenheiten, bei der diese Lackierung ausnahmsweise mal nicht auffällt . Cooles Bild





dito    cooles bild


----------



## Kelme (3. Mai 2009)

Heute bei der CTF in Bad Bergzabern. 
Bike: GT Avalanche "RennFresse" SSP
Fotograf: Optimizer
Fahrer: Kelme

Eine Top-Veranstaltung bei der die Strecke nur so mit Singletrails gespickt ist. Herrlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (3. Mai 2009)

schön, noch einer der einem alten Rad das Gnadenbrot des trivialen Alltags gönnt.


----------



## Syborg (4. Mai 2009)

@ Kelme - G E I L E S     F O T O  !!!


----------



## B-Ston3D (4. Mai 2009)




----------



## SplashingKrusty (5. Mai 2009)

Um und auf dem Neroberg in Wiesbaden:












Grüsse aus dem schönen Taunus.


----------



## alecszaskar (5. Mai 2009)

Neroberg 
Gibt es dort das leerstehende Hotel noch?

fragt ein Alt-Wiesbadener


----------



## SplashingKrusty (6. Mai 2009)

Nicht dass ich wüsste, aber bin relativ selten da, fahr eigentlich eher richtung Platte, Eiserne Hand und Hohe Wurzel.


----------



## mountymaus (7. Mai 2009)

Heute mal wieder unterwegs. (Leider allein) Deswegen auch nur der Schatten von mir.
Bloß gut, dass man nicht sehen kann, wie die Zunge fast zwischen den Kettenblättern hängt 






Kurze Pause für Ross und Reiter...






Wieder zu Hause. Das Rad sah aus wie Sau. Ich auch...


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Mai 2009)

es war ein bisschen im einsatz.....

california sports berlin hatte zum bbq geladen. schöne bikes und viele nette leute waren am start.






im vordergrund:dr.bontrager,kadaverfleisch und meine wenigkeit


----------



## divergent! (12. Mai 2009)

ich hab die prinzessin mal vor ihrer finka geknippst.....ihr glaubt gar nicht wie doof autofahrer glotzen wenn man den kreisverkehr gerade hoch fährt um es sich da da drauf bequem zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (16. Mai 2009)

Dresdener Heide nach 3 Stunden am letzen Spot





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Mai 2009)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Dresdener Heide nach 3 Stunden am letzen Spot
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schönes tshirt


----------



## maatik (16. Mai 2009)

YES....ein Lobo in der Heide...hatte ja schonmal ein STS gesichtet..viell. sieht man sich ma


----------



## no_budgeT (16. Mai 2009)

Mitn STS war ich nur einmal unterwegs, sonst nur mitn Zaskar
Gruß


----------



## Tiensy (16. Mai 2009)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Mitn STS war ich nur einmal unterwegs, sonst nur mitn Zaskar
> Gruß



Hi Manuel,

und? Wie hat Dir die Ausfahrt mit dem Lobo gefallen? Wie faehrt es sich denn?

Hast es brauchbar aufgebaut. Sieht gut aus.

Beste Gruesse,

Tien Sy.


----------



## Triturbo (16. Mai 2009)

Ich war heut auch mal wieder unterwegs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (16. Mai 2009)

Nett! Ist das die 4X Strecke in MD?


----------



## Triturbo (16. Mai 2009)

Jop. Ist sehr gut, wird dieses Jahr auch die Deutsche 4x-sonstewas-Meisterschaft ausgetragen.


----------



## mountymaus (17. Mai 2009)

Und wir waren mal wieder unterwegs.
Diesmal haben wir eine kleine Weltreise gemacht.

Endlich habe ich auch eine Kamera, damit der Jörg und ich nicht immer tauschen müssen. Nun muss ich nur noch ein wenig üben, damit das Knipsen während der Fahrt so gut klappt wie bei versus. Naja, so schlecht ist es ja gar nicht.




Die Reise ging durch den Urwald...




...über Afrika zu den Kamelen...




...und mitten im Wald dann dieser Wegweiser. Wo müssen wir denn nun lang? Egal, auf jeden Fall macht das Schilderwirrwarr Lust auf mehr.




Einen "Prominenten" haben wir unterwegs auch gesehen...
Das ist der Hansi von "Bauer sucht Frau".


----------



## GT-Hinterland (17. Mai 2009)

*Hallo,
hier etwas verspättet Bilder von unserer zwei Tages Spessert Tour von Bad Orb nach Lichtenau und zurück. Die Tour war mal im mountainbike-magazin beschrieben.
Leider haben wir einen Biker schon in Bad Orb verloren der wegen ausgekugelter Schulter die Tour nicht weiterfahren konnte
Ansonsten war die Tour richtig geil*

*Auf dem Weg nach Lichtenau*








*Lohr am Main*





*Auf dem Eselsweg zurück nach Bad Orb*









*
Gruß
Sascha*


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Mai 2009)

sascha taugt der weg was?
lohr sind nur 30 kilometer von mir weg. aber das sieht mir eher nach gemünden aus oder?
mfg


----------



## GT-Hinterland (17. Mai 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> sascha taugt der weg was?
> lohr sind nur 30 kilometer von mir weg. aber das sieht mir eher nach gemünden aus oder?
> mfg



Ja, kann ich Dir echt Empfehlen
Das einzige was nicht so gut war das wir von Lohr aus ein paar Kilometer am Main entlang Radweg fahren mussten. Aber sonst fand ich es schon geil.
Das war Lohr am Main. Waren da ja auch bei MCD
mfg


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Mai 2009)

ok den Messias gibts nur in Lohr.


----------



## Diggler (18. Mai 2009)

Vor einer Stunde aufgenommen. Fahre seit 2 Wochen fast nur noch GT


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Mai 2009)

schön zu hören


----------



## gremlino (18. Mai 2009)

soooo, leider nur die Handycam und Standbild, trotzdem schöne Grüsse aus Wuppertal!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Mai 2009)

Feierabendrunde
der Geschwindigkeitsmotivator






Selbst das Schwein fand das GT zum Schmunzeln



Aber komische Räder werden hier gefahren, allein die Farbe fällt schon auf


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Mai 2009)

So, nachdem ich kurzfristig mal eine Woche frei genommen habe, war ich von Montag bis heute im Erzgebirge. Zusammenfassend: Auf und nieder - immer wieder. Grauenvolle Anstiege, umso schönere Abfahrten. Mit dabei waren das STS und das Zaskar. Hier einige Impressionen:

one weapon of choice:




eine Wahnsinns-Abfahrt:




another weapon of choice (Neunzehnhainer Talsperre II):




Talsperre Rauschenbach:




Hotel, Bad, Werkstatt, Küche und auch Auto:




Fazit: Drei tolle Tage mit reichlich (Höhen-)Metern, tollen Trails und viel Abgeschiedenheit. Das STS macht vor allem bergab unheimlichen Spaß, bergauf raubt es ganz schön Kraft. Die Zocchi verrichtete ihre Arbeit vorzüglich mit einem vergnügten Schmatzen, der Super-Deluxe quittierte in Tschechien heute leider seinen Dienst... 
Das Zaskar erwies sich mal wieder als absolutes Sorglos-Bike.


----------



## DeepStar23 (21. Mai 2009)

Heute wurde das Edge ausgeführt.. Mit Pause bei der Eisdiele in Ellerau.




Kein schönes Bild,aber die Tour war sehr cool.


----------



## goegolo (21. Mai 2009)

@DeepStar23: Ellerau, dat kenn ich doch noch aber wo ist da eine Eisdiele? 

@tofu1000: Schöne Bikes, schöner Bus  Kommen da noch ein paar Einbauten rein oder bleibt der innen so nackt? Gibt es noch wen in Dtl, der Service für den RS Deluxe anbietet?


----------



## DeepStar23 (21. Mai 2009)

Ist da mitten im Dorf. Ich fahr da immer nur hinterher. Alleine würde ich da net hinfinden.. 

Macht Sport Import den Service net mehr? Ansonsten vieleicht Hartje?


----------



## tonicbikes (21. Mai 2009)

@tofu1000: zu so einem Trip über mehrere Tage hätte ich auch mal Lust, einfach mal niemanden sehen, seine Ruhe haben und biken, Abend´s am Feuerchen abhängen....

Hartje und Sport Import machen jeweils den RockShox Service. 
Bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, ob sie dir bei deinem älteren Dämpfer noch helfen können?! Evtl könnte man auch mal bei Shock Therapy und Toxoholics nachfragen!

gruss
tonic


----------



## DeepStar23 (21. Mai 2009)

Ich versuch mich da mal schlau zu machen,nachste Woche.. 
Interessiert mich auch,da ich auf der Suche nach nem LTS bin.


----------



## DeepStar23 (22. Mai 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Ich versuch mich da mal schlau zu machen,nachste Woche..
> Interessiert mich auch,da ich auf der Suche nach nem LTS bin.



Also Hartje kann keinen Service durchführen. Die meinten ich solle bei Sport Import anfragen. Da ist aber keiner ans Telefon gegangen.
Vieleicht ja nächste Woche..


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Mai 2009)

@ Goegolo & DeepStar23: www.suspensioncenter.ch bietet noch einen Service für den RS Super Deluxe an - 169sFr exkl. MwSt und Zoll. Das war bisher der einzige Treffer, den ich diesbezüglich hatte. Doch dann lief mir der jetzt zerstörte in NOS über den Weg. Die Kommunikation mit den Schweizer Kollegen war wirklich absolut super - kann ich also insoweit wärmstens empfehlen. Dort sind auch die begehrten Risse-Dämpfer orderbar. 
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich das Geld für den Service aufbringen möchte oder gleich einen anderen Dämpfer einbaue, da ich der Meinung bin, den RS nicht unbedingt falsch oder zu grob angefasst zu haben... 
Einbauten bekommt die "Schrankwand" keine -höchstens ein paar nette Pappen, um Spinnen im Lack zu vermeiden - es soll ein flexibles Nutz-, Transport- und Campingfahrzeug bleiben.  

@tonicbikes: Ist echt empfehlenswert! Lagerfeuer hatte ich zwar keines, aber dafür bin ich an Gebirgsbächen eingeschlafen und erwacht, Widder, Füchse und Eichhörnchen beobachtet und kaum Menschen gesehen - wenn dann aber meist freundliche! Und Ruhe... (die Mobiletelefone bleiben vielerorts wegen schlechtem Netz einfach stumm...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (24. Mai 2009)

Ich hab heute mal nach langer Zeit wieder das Richter ausgeführt. Nicht nur Radweg, auch schön auf den Trails im Sachsenwald und Umgebung wurde gesurft. Das Rad ist ein Traum




Mit gestyltem Fahrer:




Werde jetzt öfters mal das Richter nutzen, ist zu schade für den Keller oder die Wand.


----------



## B-Ston3D (24. Mai 2009)

Sachsenwald  Richter 









Leider wurde die Tour durch einen Snakebite beendet  :schieb:
Aber das Wetter war toll


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Mai 2009)

heute tiefstes berlin........nich zu glooben wa















devils mountain


----------



## Al-Capone (24. Mai 2009)

sieht aus wie auf dem Teufelsberg


----------



## Kruko (24. Mai 2009)

Ich war über das lange Wochenende auch nicht ganz untätig. Zusammen mit ein paar Freunden ging es in die Rhön. Schönes Revier Hier ein paar Eindrücke

Start in Tann/Rhön





Deutsch-deutsche Geschichte bei Frankenheim





Der verdiente Lohn

Der Ausblick von der Wasserkuppe





Leider ging es mir Himmelfahrt nicht so gut, so dass die 55 km kein Vergnügen sondern eine Qual waren. Die Freitag-Tour über 80 km lief dann schon viel besser


----------



## cyclery.de (24. Mai 2009)

SpeedyR und PrOrange stürmen den Geißkopf
















Auch ich quäle mich hinauf




Geschafft...




Und den Tag noch ein wenig ausklingen lassen auf der Dirt Line


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (25. Mai 2009)

Schön! Da geh ich immer Skifahren. Was habt ihr für eine Tour gemacht?


----------



## versus (25. Mai 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Geschafft...


----------



## cyclery.de (25. Mai 2009)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Schön! Da geh ich immer Skifahren. Was habt ihr für eine Tour gemacht?



Na ja Tour kann man nicht wirklich sagen. Waren den Tag über mit dem Big Bike unterwegs und wollten dann Abends nur noch mal so den Berg hochfahren. Haben daher den Forstweg von der Bike Station an genommen. Runter ging es für mich und Speedy (beide Sanction) dann auf dem DH. Mörderspaß gewesen


----------



## goegolo (25. Mai 2009)

Samstag nach dem Einsatz auf Rügen am Wissower Klinken:




Mehr Informationen hier


----------



## SpeedyR (26. Mai 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Na ja Tour kann man nicht wirklich sagen. Waren den Tag über mit dem Big Bike unterwegs und wollten dann Abends nur noch mal so den Berg hochfahren. Haben daher den Forstweg von der Bike Station an genommen. Runter ging es für mich und Speedy (beide Sanction) dann auf dem DH. Mörderspaß gewesen



Geiskopf war einfach genial.So einen Spass hat man selten...

Rider: Ich
Am Foto: Cyclery Big Pictures @Sebastian






...da ist selbst das Wetter nur eine Nebensache...










Grüsse Rafa


----------



## mountymaus (28. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich heißt es hier ja "Unsere GT's im Einsatz", doch bevor ich es im Urlaub einsetze, muss das System absolut funktionsfähig sein.
Hier mein Mechaniker... 




Wir wollen uns natürlich auch nicht verfahren. Deshalb werden nicht nur die Maschinen sondern auch die kleinen Helfer fit gemacht.


----------



## Stemmel (28. Mai 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Samstag nach dem Einsatz auf Rügen am Wissower Klinken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne Geschichte!


----------



## MANI.W (28. Mai 2009)

hübsch hübsch


----------



## Tiensy (28. Mai 2009)

Mein Zaskar auf Abwegen...





Nun endlich auch im MTB-Look


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Mai 2009)

sieht sehr sehr geil aus

machst du noch decals drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (28. Mai 2009)

Hi,

danke... (vorallem fuer den Rahmen )

Vorerst wird das Zaskar so belassen. Lediglich eine schwarze XT Stuetze kommt noch drauf, dann ist das Zaskar komplett abgeschlossen und bleibt dann erstmal unveraendert. Die Decals fuer den Rahmen hab ich hier bereits, aber derzeit bin ich auf dem Trip, dass weniger manchmal mehr ist.

Beste Gruesse.


----------



## versus (29. Mai 2009)

endlich kann ich auch mal ein bild von meinem rad mit mir drauf posten. besten dank an den fotografen und ausrichter des titantreffens in degersche, wo das bild auch aufgenommen wurd, *don trailo* :


----------



## Kruko (29. Mai 2009)

Blasphemie!!!!

Ein GT mit einem Klein-Trikot zu fahren. 

Welche Sprüche durftest Du Dir denn beim Titan-Treffen dafür anhören??

Leider war das Terffen etwas zu früh, sonst hätte es ja mit meinem Urlaub gepasst


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Mai 2009)

da wir den ganzen garten auf überwachungsmodus hatten(infrarotkameras , 
wanzen ,richtmikrophone , titanentschlüssselungscodes etc)) habe ich kein einizger fauler spruch 
mitgeschnitten was das rot/weisse trikot betrifft


----------



## Kruko (29. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> da wir den ganzen garten auf überwachungsmodus hatten(infrarotkameras ,
> wanzen ,richtmikrophone , titanentschlüssselungscodes etc)) habe ich kein einizger fauler spruch
> mitgeschnitten was das rot/weisse trikot betrifft



Wobei der Garten schön anzusehen war(und das nicht nur wegen der schönen Räder)


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Mai 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wobei der Garten schön anzusehen war(und das nicht nur wegen der schönen Räder)


danke!
japanische gärten  sind  eine Sucht, wo mann und frau  (auch)nicht geheilt werden kann!!
so lebe ich in der ambivalenz, biketeile oder pflanzen
rahmen oder baum


----------



## versus (29. Mai 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Blasphemie!!!!
> 
> Ein GT mit einem Klein-Trikot zu fahren.
> 
> ...



die GT trikots waren in der wäsche 

nur der böse wilisauer (und natürlich feri) konnten sich eine bemerkung nicht verkneifen. alles in allem kam ich aber gut davon. muss wohl an der grundsätzlich sehr entspannt stimmung gelegen haben.

der don hat noch eins geschickt - sehr schön mitgezogen (und das bei DEM tempo ) danke nochmal:


----------



## tomasius (29. Mai 2009)

@Tien Sy

Schöne Bilder!

@versus

Schöne Bilder!

Ich meine hier einen verbissen kämpfenden, aber abgeschlagenen Herrn Hoeckle ausmachen zu können! 








Wie war das noch gleich? Wer im Steinhaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Glas schmeißen? 

Tom  

*(just kiddin')*


----------



## versus (29. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (29. Mai 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Geiskopf war einfach genial.So einen Spass hat man selten...
> 
> Rider: Ich
> Am Foto: Cyclery Big Pictures @Sebastian
> ...




So muss das!


----------



## hoeckle (29. Mai 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> @Tien Sy
> 
> 
> Wie war das noch gleich? Wer im Steinhaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Glas schmeißen?
> ...


 

mal gut, daß du noch die kurve gekriegt hast. sonst würde ich von deiner fitness hier bei mir berichten müssen....  in dieser richtung ist der herr im falschen trikot immer hinter mir... 


im übrigen war der hr. hoeckle heute nochmal bei der ärztin und bekommt antibiotika.... nur mal so zum nachdenken, für die, die da meinen sich angeschlagen auf´s rad setzen zu müssen...


----------



## B-Ston3D (30. Mai 2009)

Wesloer Moor / Lauerholz


----------



## cyclery.de (30. Mai 2009)

SpeedyR auf unserer 1.700hm Fahr-/Schiebtour. Ging von Tarsch, Italien zum Tarscher Joch (2.500m ü. NN) und entsprechend zurück


----------



## Triturbo (30. Mai 2009)

Traumhaft.


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Mai 2009)

Neid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (30. Mai 2009)

Schöne Bilder

Ich war heute mit dem Psyclone unterwegs.





Die 60 km bzw. 1500 hm haben riesig Spaß gemacht

Jetzt sind die Panaracer nicht mehr NOS


----------



## minhang (30. Mai 2009)

Mit dem Zassi durch die Nacht...


----------



## gtbiker (31. Mai 2009)

Heute war so schönes Wetter , da musste ich einfach raus....bevor ich jetzt für eine Woche das Tageslicht nahezu überhaupt nicht mehr sehe 





























Hoffe eure Finger schmerzen vom scrollen nicht allzu arg 

Viele Grüße und schöne Feiertage euch Allen!


----------



## cleiende (31. Mai 2009)

Meine Finger schmerzen vom Schalten, mein Hintern...okay, wisst Ihr wie Paviane aussehen?

24 Std Rennen "Bike around the clock", Pfingstwochenende 2009.





Hat sich gelohnt, 2ter Platz Mixed-4er





Gute Nacht,


cleiende


----------



## gtbiker (31. Mai 2009)

Und gleich noch hinterher 





Gruß


----------



## tomasius (31. Mai 2009)

@gtbiker:

Schöne Fotos!






Jetzt bin ich richtig in Stimmung! Ich werde mir gleich eine Flasche 2008er Aldi Mädchentraube aufmachen und die Single meines Idols auf den Plattenteller werfen. - Yeah! 











Tom


----------



## tomasius (31. Mai 2009)

@gtbiker:

Schöne Fotos! 






Jetzt bin ich richtig in Stimmung! Ich werde mir gleich eine Flasche 2008er Aldi Mädchentraube aufmachen und die Single meines Idols auf den Plattenteller werfen. - Yeah! 











Tom


----------



## gtbiker (31. Mai 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Beaufighter (31. Mai 2009)

@ gtbiker: Sehr schöne und stimmungsvolle Bilder! Und wieso wirst du nachtaktiv? Ist etwa nächste Woche Vollmond? UUUHHHH.......


----------



## gtbiker (31. Mai 2009)

Danke! Nachtaktiv werde ich eigentich nicht, eigentlich....
Just another world is waiting.....sorry for offtopic.





Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (31. Mai 2009)

hui...bei uns wird sowas nich gemacht...
vielleicht würde mich das ja bewegen weiterzumachen...
aber coole sache! viel spass!
ach ja, die photos sind auch nett


----------



## gtbiker (31. Mai 2009)

Bei "uns" auch nicht , aber bei uns. Weißt schon 
Danke! 
Das Nachbarland ruft....
Gruß


----------



## Beaufighter (31. Mai 2009)

Ja Wahnsinn! Das ist mal echt geil! Bist du etwa Hölenforscher, also Geologe? Woher stammt denn das Bild, wohl kaum aus Deutschland oder?


----------



## gtbiker (31. Mai 2009)

Beides  
Das oben gezeigte Bild stammt aus dem franz. Jura. 
Hier zu Lande gibts sowas aber auch, wenn auch nicht so häufig.
Gruß


----------



## Diggler (1. Juni 2009)

@ gtbiker
sehr schöne bilder


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> sonst würde ich von deiner fitness hier bei mir berichten müssen....  in dieser richtung ist der herr im falschen trikot immer hinter mir...



was sind denn das wieder für geheimcodes und um welche richung handelt es sich denn da? vielleicht will ich das aber auch gar nicht wissen 



hoeckle schrieb:


> im übrigen war der hr. hoeckle heute nochmal bei der ärztin und bekommt antibiotika....



gute besserung


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2009)

schöne bilder hier in den lezten tagen - ist eben langsam sommer


----------



## hoeckle (1. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> gute besserung


 
danke volker! zu den codes dann mehr wenn der herr auch persönlich anwesend ist, denn das gehört sich ja nicht über abwesende zu lä.... , äh sprechen!


----------



## cyclery.de (1. Juni 2009)

Unser 3-Tages-Trip nach Italien war so schön, dass ich noch ein paar (Vorsicht viele!) Bilder poste 

Im Bild ist unter anderem Deutschland höchster Berg: 




Speedy inmitten der asiatischen Touris:




Das Sanction ist gut versorgt 




Juhuuuu ... es ist nicht mehr weit:




Einfach nur traumhaft:




On our way:




Zu Beginn unserer großen Samstags-Tour:




Speedy genießt die Pause:




Nach 900hm war erst einmal eine Stärkung von Nöten:




Irgendwo nach dort links oben wollen wir noch:




Be aware...




Die Pausenintervalle werden merklich kleiner:




Die letzten 100hm wurden ohne Rad zurück gelegt:




Geschafft:




Der Aufstieg hat sich gelohnt:




Speedy on his way down the hill:




Auf unserer kleineren Sonntags-Tour (ca. 700hm):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (1. Juni 2009)

Klasse Bilder, schöne Location 

Schon diesen Thread entdeckt: Die besten Single Trail (Freeride) Pic´s ?? Die Leser wären bestimmt auch interessiert.


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2009)

mensch jungs, bei euren trips kann man schon echt neidisch werden!
sehr schöne bilder 

und so ein sanction...


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Juni 2009)

Mein Sanction war auch auf Tour, Sonntag Vormittag beim Grunewald Marathon in Berlin, nachmittags dann noch in den Müggelz. Leider gibts davon keine Fotos


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Juni 2009)

So eine schöne Gegend gib es bei mir leider heul nicht.
Hab "nur" eine Probefahrt mit den Continuum gemacht.



Die Contis sind für meine Zwecke ideal, rollen leicht und haben immer Grip solange es festen Untergrund gibt.


----------



## goegolo (1. Juni 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Meine Finger schmerzen vom Schalten, mein Hintern...okay, wisst Ihr wie Paviane aussehen?
> 
> 24 Std Rennen "Bike around the clock", Pfingstwochenende 2009.
> 
> ...



Wie seid Ihr denn zu dem Sponsor gekommen?


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Wie seid Ihr denn zu dem Sponsor gekommen?



einfach ein paar jahre lang früh morgens hingehen und dann spät abends wieder nach hause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (1. Juni 2009)

Ganz genau 

Da waren noch 4 andere GTs am Start:
altes BB-Zaskar
neues blaues Zaskar Team
ocker gepulvertes Terramoto
graues Avalanche

Leicht frustierend war daß die alle schneller waren. 6-er Teams schlafen halt mehr. Das Alter lasse ich mal aussen vor.

Auf den Titan-Oldtimer wurde ich allerdings mehrfach angesprochen. Ansonsten sehr Coladosen und Speiseeis-lastig, die Veranstaltung.


----------



## KONI-DU (2. Juni 2009)

Der "ocker" Kollege war ich 

Hab leider nur ein Foto vom Lager 





Haben wir uns in der Nacht in der Wechselzone unterhalten ?
Tut mir Leid, das ich ein wenig still war - ich denke, ich war da gerade mal seid 2 Minuten wach


----------



## cleiende (2. Juni 2009)

Genau, wir beide hatten kurz miteinander gesprochen.


----------



## KONI-DU (2. Juni 2009)

Beim nächsten Mal bin ich gesprächiger


----------



## an1123 (4. Juni 2009)

Zum Kindertag in der Dresdner Heide.


----------



## SpeedyR (5. Juni 2009)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu unseren Italian Roadtrip

Photos wie immer made by Sebastian @ Cyclery Big Pictures 

*Der richtige Weg ist das Ziel*





*Dann klappts auch mit dem Wegweiser*





*Es sei denn, man liest die falschen...* 





*Manchmal sagt ein Bild mehr als tausend Worte*





*
und der Abstieg ist schwerer wie der Ausfstieg...*





*Sebastian machte schon mal den Anfang...*





*Da musste ich ja gleich nachlegen... *





*Und egal was passiert!Immer lächeln* 





*Dann schmeckt die hart verdiente Pizza umso besser!!*





*lovestory End*

Ps: Das GT Sanction war wirklich das Perfekte Radl für Südtirol.Ausgewogene Geometrie.Gutes Handling.Bergauf wie speziell Bergab.Heizen und spass haben.GT eben 

Wir waren definitiv nicht das letzte mal dort!

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## salzbrezel (5. Juni 2009)

> Ps: Das GT Sanction war wirklich das Perfekte Radl für Südtirol.Ausgewogene Geometrie.Gutes Handling.Bergauf wie speziell Bergab.Heizen und spass haben.GT eben



Was wiegt dann das Rad? BTW: Schönes Auto, ich setze bei der Wahl meiner Fortbewegungsmittel auch hauptsächlich auf GT und Opel!


----------



## no_budgeT (6. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ol6C6HD1p8&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - DH M[/ame]

Heide Dresden


----------



## versus (6. Juni 2009)

beim suchen eines anderen bildes im alten fotoalbum kam mir das gerade auf den schirm:





es war zwar kein gt im einsatz, aber ich wollte es trotzdem mal posten.


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Juni 2009)

Passend zur heutigen Wetterlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. Juni 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Passend zur heutigen Wetterlage



stimmt, nur die laune war damals besser


----------



## hoeckle (7. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> beim suchen eines anderen bildes im alten fotoalbum kam mir das gerade auf den schirm:
> 
> http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/443602
> 
> es war zwar kein gt im einsatz, aber ich wollte es trotzdem mal posten.


 

yeessss... das war eine schöne tour....


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Juni 2009)

Da ich ja bekennenden Warmduscher und Schönwetter fahrer bin habe ich den Marathon in Bad Harzburg sausen lassen und bin stattdessen Heute Nachmittag im Landkreis rumgefahren.
Auch schöne Strecken, nur die Höhenmeter fehlen



Natürlich Standesgemäß gekleidet



und ein " Unter der Brücke" Bild wollte ich schon immer mal machen


----------



## Tiensy (8. Juni 2009)

*+++ ACHTUNG BILDERFLUT +++*

Da am Wochenende wohl nicht ueberall schoenes Wetter war, hab ich fuer Euch ein paar Bilder meines GT's im Einsatzgebiet geschossen.

War eine schoene Tour mit schoenen neuentdeckten Trails 

*Zu sehen sind 2 1/2 Bezirke von insgesamt 8 meiner 2. Heimat:*





*Ja... mir gefaellt die Aussicht:*





*Ich befinde mich im Wald "Hoia", gegenueber ein weiteres Gebiet dass es zu erkunden gilt:*





*Weil's so schoen ist:*





*Bei diesen Bloecken tut ein Ausritt in die Natur ganz gut:*





*Noch mehr Bloecke... und eigentlich fehlt nur noch das Meer:*





*Weitere 3 Bezirke (Gheorgheni / Morasti / Zorilor):*





*Bisschen Zeit zum Reflektieren:*





*Auch mein Zaskar bereitet sich auf die Abfahrt vor:*





*Von der Abfahrt gibt's diesmal leider noch keine Bilder, dafuer aber von meinem After-Bike gechille:*





*So muss das sein *





Beste Gruesse aus Rumaenien an Euch,

Tien Sy.


----------



## versus (8. Juni 2009)

uff! das nenne ich mal verdichtung!

schöne bilder - könntest aber ruhig mal *in *die kamera schauen ;-)


----------



## oliversen (8. Juni 2009)

Hi Tiensy,

sehr geile (viele) Bilder.
Irgentwie habe ich von Rumaenien eine total falsche Vorstellung.

schoen da!

oliversen


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Juni 2009)

Heutige Feierabendrunde, diesmal noch flacher als normalerweise



schön matschig war zum größten Teil



aber genug Grip war vorhanden



abseits der Touristrecken wurde es dann doch noch leicht (sehr leicht) hügelig



chillen in der Abendsonne



hat schon seine Vorteile, wenn man seinen Traumberuf ausüben kann


----------



## kingmoe (9. Juni 2009)

Am WE war SSEC (=Single Speed EM) in Dresden, es waren auch etliche GT am Start.
Danke an Korat für das Bild:


----------



## versus (9. Juni 2009)

endlich 
auf die ssec bilder habe ich schon gewartet. sieht nach top wetter aus 

btw: geiles rad!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (9. Juni 2009)

Da hab ich auch noch was. Kennst du den?



Sind noch ein paar mehr im Album.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## kingmoe (10. Juni 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch noch was. Kennst du den?



Danke Steffen, das ist ja geil! 
Sieht fast so aus, als wäre es Sport


----------



## muttipullover (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hab dich natürlich gleich am Rad erkannt. Eigentlich wollte ich dich auch mal anquatschen, hat sich aber irgendwie nicht ergeben. 
Ihr seid ja echt entspannte Gesellen und die Sache schön relaxt angegangen. 
Das fand ich gut, mal nicht das Fit****er-Gehabe. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## kingmoe (10. Juni 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Ich hab dich natürlich gleich am Rad erkannt. Eigentlich wollte ich dich auch mal anquatschen, hat sich aber irgendwie nicht ergeben.
> Ihr seid ja echt entspannte Gesellen und die Sache schön relaxt angegangen.
> Das fand ich gut, mal nicht das Fit****er-Gehabe.
> Gruß Steffen



Mensch, hättest du mal was gesagt. Gibt es von dir auch ein Bild?!
Entspannt waren wir wirklich, so macht das einfach am meisten Spaß, wenn man eh kein Klassement-Fahrer ist.

Alleine in unserer Ferienwohnung waren 3 GTs, ein Peace 26, ein Peace 29 und ein Richter (Foto).

Ansonsten habe ich noch ein anderes Peace 26, ein Arrowhead, ein 1991er Avalanche Team (von Rob, sitlecht mit lila Kette) und einige Zaskars gesehen.


----------



## muttipullover (10. Juni 2009)

Ich war der mit dem einzigen Fully(silber/schwarzes RM Element) am Platz. Hab dann ja auch nur ein paar Fotos geschossen, aber schick wars trotzdem, bis auf den Regen jedenfalls. Das 29er Peace ist mir garnicht aufgefallen, das Richter hingegen schon. So eins wäre auch nochmal was. Wie hat euch eigentlich die Strecke gefallen?
Gruß Steffen


----------



## kingmoe (10. Juni 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Ich war der mit dem einzigen Fully(silber/schwarzes RM Element) am Platz. Hab dann ja auch nur ein paar Fotos geschossen, aber schick wars trotzdem, bis auf den Regen jedenfalls. Das 29er Peace ist mir garnicht aufgefallen, das Richter hingegen schon. So eins wäre auch nochmal was. Wie hat euch eigentlich die Strecke gefallen?
> Gruß Steffen



Die Strecke war genial, erinnerte teilweise an die Waldstücke bei der SSWC 2004 in Berlin. Hat riesig Spaß gemacht, die Arbeit der Brigade hat sich gelohnt. An der ganzen Veranstaltung gab es nichts zu meckern, das grenzte an Perfektion. Alles gut geplant, die Stimmung auch unter den Orga-Leuten immer locker, von uns Hamburgern gibt es die Note 1.

Wer das anders empfindet, dem sei gesagt: Ein SSP-Event ist auch immer, was man selbst draus macht. Als die Scheune nachts dicht machte, haben wir dann halt woanders weiter gerockt 

James Last haben wir auch noch getroffen!





(c) Korat



Ach ja, Oldman war mit seinem Psyclone am Start, hatte ich oben vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (10. Juni 2009)

hättest du dich doch mal gemeldet!

ich kann mich alledem nur anschließen, dresden war einfach grandios

geregnet hat es eigentlich nur exakt während des rennens, davor oder danach wars auch immer mal wunderschön:
(das richter auf seiner vorerst letzten reise als singlespeed-racer):


----------



## gtbiker (10. Juni 2009)

Lord please help!


----------



## SpeedyR (11. Juni 2009)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Was wiegt dann das Rad? BTW: Schönes Auto, ich setze bei der Wahl meiner Fortbewegungsmittel auch hauptsächlich auf GT und Opel!





Die Sanctions bringen grob 15-15,5kg mit hochalpiner Abfahrtsbereifung auf die Waage

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## muttipullover (11. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht sollte ich mal nach HH kommen, wenn wieder eine nette Veranstaltung auf dem Programm steht. http://www.roll-the-rocks.de/fotos/biken/2008/1122_hh_enduro/ Wie man sehen kann haben sich letztes Jahr schonmal Dresdner zu euch gesellt.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## B-Ston3D (13. Juni 2009)

Zaskar mit neuer Kurbel und gekürzter Bremsleitung.




Nach der 3. Panne kommt der RaRa jetzt runter 
8 km schieben macht laune..


----------



## Stemmel (13. Juni 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mal nach HH kommen, wenn wieder eine nette Veranstaltung auf dem Programm steht. http://www.roll-the-rocks.de/fotos/biken/2008/1122_hh_enduro/ Wie man sehen kann haben sich letztes Jahr schonmal Dresdner zu euch gesellt.
> Gruß Steffen




Hamburg ist immer eine Reise wert!


----------



## Syborg (13. Juni 2009)

Ich find das türkise Zaskar immer wieder klasse   Wenn mir so eins mal in 18" oder 19" in einem guten Zustand übern Weg läuft werd ich sofort zugreifen


----------



## gtbiker (13. Juni 2009)

Gruß


----------



## Beaufighter (13. Juni 2009)

@gtbiker: schicke Bilder. Puhhh eine Matschmaus.


----------



## divergent! (13. Juni 2009)

dat arme mäuschen....sowas kommt davon wenn man von gt´s nicht den hals voll genug bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juni 2009)

immer wieder eine augenweide dein tempest...


----------



## gtbiker (13. Juni 2009)

Danke!


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Juni 2009)

Heute mal mit den Timberline in Heimatlichen Gefilden


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Juni 2009)

alte schule


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Juni 2009)

Sachtmal, war einer von euch am Vättern am Start? Ich habe dort einige GTs gesehen. 
Ich war selbst mit meinem Simplon am Start, habe bis jetzt nur GT-MTBs 

See you in Motala.


----------



## OliK (15. Juni 2009)

*mittlere schule*


----------



## divergent! (15. Juni 2009)

grundschule:

http://www.fahrrad.de/gt-kinderfahrraeder-kinderrad.html


----------



## OliK (16. Juni 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> grundschule:
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/gt-kinderfahrraeder-kinderrad.html



Groundschool? Deins?


----------



## divergent! (16. Juni 2009)

nö, nicht wirklich..hat nur grad gepasst

bei mir sieht groundschool etwas anders aus....zwar nix gt und nix mtb aber geil....aufbau folgt diesen winter:

http://www.pg-bikes.com/epages/PG.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/PGBikes/Products/PFR-29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (16. Juni 2009)

zwar nicht ich im Einsatz aber ein Team aus Frankreich, alle mit dem Zaskar Carbon Team 09 unterwegs 

http://teamvttpaysdesabers.fr/?page_id=1104


----------



## Kruko (16. Juni 2009)

Unsere heutige Tour auf den Feldberg/Schwarzwald

Achtung Bilderflut

Irgendwo im Wald oberhalb des Schluchsees:





Mountymaus am "Feldbergpass"






Mountymaus, nachdem sie den Bölts-Spruch zu hören bekam:
Los, quäl Dich Du Sau





Dann der verdiente Lohn der Quälerei!!
Endlich oben













Poser-Mountymaus





Posing 2 am Wasserfall





Danach fuhren wir wieder in aller Gemütlichkeit zurück in unsere Ferienwohnung. Die Tour machte richtig Spaß und unsere GT's haben uns nicht im Stich gelassen Mehr Bilder folgen demnächst


----------



## cleiende (17. Juni 2009)

Nicht im aber nach dem Einsatz


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Juni 2009)

wie weit biste den von flensburg weg?
wejen die punkte...


----------



## gtbiker (17. Juni 2009)

Morningride has Gold im Mund 










Gruß


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Juni 2009)

Ich liebe meinen Job Heutige Feierabendrunde war in und um Schlüchtern,Main-Kinzig-Kreis



nach dem ganzen Flachland geradel der letzten Woche ne richtige Wohltat.
Irgentwann dann wieder in der Tiefgarage des Hotels



naja, werden wenigstens bewegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliK (17. Juni 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Morningride has Gold im Mund



was für ein ge.les Bild!


Grüße O


----------



## Syborg (17. Juni 2009)

OliK schrieb:


> was für ein ge.les Bild!
> 
> 
> Grüße O



Genau das hab ich auch grad gedacht !  Wie macht man sowas ??
Einfach tolles Bild


----------



## versus (17. Juni 2009)

OliK schrieb:


> was für ein ge.les Bild!
> 
> 
> Grüße O





Syborg schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich auch grad gedacht !  Wie macht man sowas ??
> Einfach tolles Bild



gerade wollte ich auch etwas zu den bildern schreiben und zwar eine alte grafiker-weisheit:

photoshop ja, filter nein!

wobei das zweite bild ohne gewischels sicher sehr gut ist.


----------



## versus (17. Juni 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


>


----------



## versus (17. Juni 2009)

wie sagte einst tomasius:





heute war es so weit:









das psyclone hat noch eine süsse kleine partnerin für gemeinsame unternehmungen bekommen 

die liebste ist begeistert - snap


----------



## hoeckle (17. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wie sagte einst tomasius:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/389632
> 
> ...


 

sehr schön volker - und richte ihr bitte aus, daß es mich freut das tolle geschenk genutzt zu sehen!

aber btw: ist das jetzt ein ausblick auf kommendes?!


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Juni 2009)

ich fang dann für dich schon mal mit der suche nach nem weissen 14er zaskar an.  

sieht schick aus.....


----------



## mountymaus (18. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das psyclone hat noch eine süsse kleine partnerin für gemeinsame unternehmungen bekommen
> 
> die liebste ist begeistert - snap



Wer hat denn das schöne Stück die vielen Höhenmeter hinuntergetragen??
Oder habt ihr es an der Angel runter gelassen? 
Schön, dass es Sabine gefällt. Und weiterhin viel, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Wer hat denn das schöne Stück die vielen Höhenmeter hinuntergetragen??
> Oder habt ihr es an der Angel runter gelassen?
> Schön, dass es Sabine gefällt. Und weiterhin viel, viel Spaß damit.



ganz allein runter und wieder rauf 

bei dem gewicht ja auch kein problem


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


>



das ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen. sehr cool 

und jetzt noch den belchen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (18. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen. sehr cool
> 
> und jetzt noch den belchen ?



Da wird die Zeit leider nicht mehr für reichen. Ich selbst bin etwas am kränkeln
und am Samstag ist der Urlaub *hier* auch schon wieder zu Ende 
Es kann aber "passieren", dass wir nächstes Jahr wieder hier im Schwarzwald Urlaub machen und mal sehen,
was dann so alles auf dem Programm steht


----------



## gtbiker (18. Juni 2009)

@OliK and Syborg: Danke! (Pseudo-)Tiltshift (vertikal linear) und Sättigung runter, fertig. Ok, die Basis muss stimmen.

Tja und das zweite Bild war usprünglich grottenschlecht. Grafikerweisheiten hin oder her, ich hab schon aus "professioneller Hand" alles (un)mögliche gesehen, sodass ich mich nicht auf "Weisheiten" verlass sondern auf mein persönliches Empfinden. Dem Einen schmeckt die Suppe, dem Anderen nicht.
Gut das die Geschmäcker verschieden sind


----------



## Syborg (18. Juni 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> @OliK and Syborg: Danke! (Pseudo-)Tiltshift (vertikal linear) und Sättigung runter, fertig. Ok, die Basis muss stimmen..............



Ich versteh nur Bahnhof   Werde mich jedoch mal mit dem Thema Photographie beschäftigen   Hab irgendwie Interesse daran 

Gruß Syborg


----------



## Kruko (18. Juni 2009)

Und noch zwei Bilder aus dem schönen Schwarzwald

Ratet mal, wo ich heute war





Damit es einfacher wird





Morgen wollen wir uns das ganze mal von innen anschauen und da wird einer von uns sicherlich nicht trocken herauskommen


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Juni 2009)

mmhhh.....lecker...
na dann prost!


----------



## tomasius (18. Juni 2009)

Na dann viel Spaß morgen. - Aber auch als Radfahrer kann man den Führerschein verlieren. 

Der Termin passt bei mir übrigens auch. Ich trainiere schon für die Tour der Leiden.  

Weiterhin schöne Urlaubstage und gute Besserung Insa. Jörg, dir dann morgen auch.  







Gruß Tom


----------



## gtbiker (18. Juni 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Morgen wollen wir uns das ganze mal von innen anschauen und da wird einer von uns sicherlich nicht trocken herauskommen


Da drinnen ist es super und die Leute sind auch super nett!


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


>



ha! mit diesem bier bin ich gross geworden - und ich vermisse es hier sehr 

guten durst für morgen und noch schöne restferien im schwarzwald


----------



## GT-Hinterland (18. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ha! mit diesem bier bin ich gross geworden - und ich vermisse es hier sehr



Rate mal was ich hier im Keller habe? richtig einen ganzen Kasten Rothaus

Und natürlich ist das hier auch bei jeder Zäpflerunde am Start:










Darf ja nicht fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (18. Juni 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dann der verdiente Lohn der Quälerei!!
> Endlich oben
> 
> 
> ...



und Euch beiden noch viel Spaß!!!!!!


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2009)

allerdings komme ich gerade vom einzigen zürcher biergarten mit fürstenberg, was bei der durchschnittsqualität des hier gezapften ja schon ein hochgenuss ist


----------



## Beaufighter (18. Juni 2009)

Hab zwar noch kein GT, aber dafür ebenso ein Zäpfletrikot. Bilder erspare ich euch, miese Qualität von Handycam... Schwarzwald ist einfach toll zum biken. 

Ui Fürstenberg, das ist ja schon fast Öttinger...puhhhh, es gibt so tolles Bier in Deutschland  Obwohl man als Schwabe einen leichten Nachgeschmack empfindet, bei diesem badner Bier!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (18. Juni 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Hab zwar noch kein GT, aber dafür ebenso ein Zäpfletrikot. Bilder erspare ich euch, miese Qualität von Handycam... Schwarzwald ist einfach toll zum biken.
> 
> Ui Fürstenberg, das ist ja schon fast Öttinger...puhhhh, es gibt so tolles Bier in Deutschland



Der Volker hat da auch schönes Bier in der Schweiz!
Ich sage nur Feldschlösschen


----------



## OliK (18. Juni 2009)

ich habe vor kurzem zum ersten Mal dieses hier getrunken






Was für ein lecker Bier!


----------



## Beaufighter (19. Juni 2009)

OliK schrieb:


> ich habe vor kurzem zum ersten Mal dieses hier getrunken
> 
> Was für ein lecker Bier!



Das ist ein Hammer Bier!! Saulecker, die Bayern habens echt drauf was das Bierbrauen angeht. Gibts oft in Starnberger Raum und ich habe sogar ein Getränkehändler in Stuttgart entdeckt, der es auch hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliK (19. Juni 2009)

hast Du ein Glück! Habs weder in F noch in FN gefunden. Aber wenigstens gibt es Augustiner...


----------



## cleiende (19. Juni 2009)

Tja, in Orschel und in HG gibt es das gute Tegernseer. Manche trennen sich gegen Geld sogar von vollen Kästen ;-)


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2009)

ich kann diese aus meiner nachbarschaft empfehlen:

http://www.koestritzer.de/brauerei.html


----------



## Stemmel (19. Juni 2009)

Ts ts ts... hier wird nur über Bier gesprochen! Dabei heißt es doch 'unsere GT's im Einsatz'... 



GT-Hinterland schrieb:


>



Na, sehr munter seht ihr auf dem Foto allerdings nicht aus. Entweder habt ihr noch kein Bier getrunken oder schon zu viel?


----------



## gtbiker (19. Juni 2009)

Meine Empfehlung: Krusovice oder Staropramen.

Bei unserem Getränkehändler kann man übrigens jedes Bier bestellen was es so in Dtl. gibt, genauso wie Weine.


----------



## planetsmasher (19. Juni 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Bei unserem Getränkehändler kann man übrigens jedes Bier bestellen was es so in Dtl. gibt, genauso wie Weine.


 
verdammt. so einen bräuchte ich bei uns noch. ich würde gerne zwischendurch öfter mal astra trinken. aber hab noch keinen gefunden der das hat bzw. besorgen will.
aber solange man sich mit Gustl Edelstoff trösten kann...


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Juni 2009)

Mein absoluter Favorit



ich trinke sogut wie nie Alkohol.


----------



## Stemmel (19. Juni 2009)

Na, das scheint ja eine große Auswahl beim diesjährigen GT-Treffen zu geben!


----------



## versus (19. Juni 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ...





glückwunsch zur 2.coolsten sau als userbild (nach meinem, versteht sich )

und nun wieder einsatz


----------



## GT-Hinterland (21. Juni 2009)

*Gestern würde das grüne Avalanche beim Kellerwald-Trip mal dem Gelände näher gebracht!
Eigentlich wollte ich es bei gutem Wetter in Betrieb nehmen
Naja da weiß das Bike wenigstens Zeit Anfang an wofür es bestimmt ist

Der grüne und der Oskar..





Grüße aus dem Hinterland
Der grüne (Sascha)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (21. Juni 2009)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *Gestern wÃ¼rde das grÃ¼ne Avalanche beim Kellerwald-Trip mal dem GelÃ¤nde nÃ¤her gebracht!
> Eigentlich wollte ich es bei gutem Wetter in Betrieb nehmen
> Naja da weiÃ das Bike wenigstens Zeit Anfang an wofÃ¼r es bestimmt ist
> 
> ...



Ich weiÃ schon warum du geschrieben hast "der GrÃ¼ne (Sascha)" sonst wÃ¤ren Fragen gekommen, wer Oskar und wer der GrÃ¼ne ist... 
Auf jeden Fall haben die Beiden eine groÃe Ãhnlichkeit miteinander. SchÃ¶n dreckig... 
So wie es aussieht ist es dann nun wirklich kein SchÃ¶nwetterbike 

Ach, es fehlt noch ein grÃ¼ner oder schwarzer Helm... rot und grÃ¼n beiÃen sich ein wenig...


----------



## gtbiker (21. Juni 2009)

Alles begann wie immer; auf dem schnellsten Weg in den Wald 





Doch schon bald kam es, wie es kommen musste; ich stand mitten im Feld, wie so oft 





Die einzige Rettung; die Flucht über einen Bach 





Kein Problem denkt sich der geneigte Leser, so auch ich. Leider wurde das Vergnügen etwas zu feucht....sodass das Bike erstmal abtropfen musste 





Auf halber Strecke dann ein kurzer Stopp bei Bekannten, die mich mit zwei Dingen beschenkten 





Was wieder zu Hause angekommen bleibt, ist ein kleiner Tropfen Wasser am Reifen, ein Paar nasse Schuhe, frische Luft in der Lunge und kleine Erinnerungen. Ein ganz gewöhnlicher Sonntag. 




Gruß


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juni 2009)

Klasse Story, gtbiker, und schöne Fotos 

Bei mir hats heute zum 3. Platz gereicht, als Ältester unter den Nicht-Senioren


----------



## Chat Chambers (21. Juni 2009)

"I wouldn't mind keepin' a beach party with one million girls in bikini, I say."

(_John Holt, Police in helicopter_)


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Juni 2009)

wär geil wenn gt´s auf bäumen wachsen würden, wie bei gt biker 

erinnert mich an den eastwood flic "hängt ihn höher"


----------



## korat (22. Juni 2009)

sommerwetter machts möglich: das ruckus hat heute seine schlammtaufe bekommen. auf den bildern ist ein kleiner boxenstop in aumühle, danach ging es erst richtig in den wald.
nach einigen anfänglichen geometrischen problemchen bin ich nun überzeugt, das das bike ein großer wurf ist. mein gott war das schön! alles hat so gut funktioniert und so viel spaß gemacht, daß ich unterwegs ganz vergessen habe, daß ich im regen eigentlich prinzipiell nicht fahre...
fotos machen hab ich später auch vergessen. aber soll es nicht so sein?


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Juni 2009)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> (_John Holt, Police in helicopter_)  is searching marijuana



   police in..........is searching marijuana


geniale nummer


----------



## Trottel (27. Juni 2009)

Heute nach ner kleinen Fahrt im Wald:










 ist inschwischen wieder sauber


----------



## kingmoe (27. Juni 2009)

korat schrieb:


>



Yeah Baby, ehrlich null Wehmut mehr bei mir - es hat ein gutes Zuhause gefunden!
Rock on!
We


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (28. Juni 2009)

Leider ist das schöne Wochenende auch schon wieder vorbei.
Wir haben mal wieder sehr netten Besuch bei uns gehabt und nun mal eine kleine Bilderflut.

Samstag nach dem Frühstück... der Sascha




und der Tom...




Ein Schelm, wer da an böses denkt...
Kein Zäpfle, doch dafür GT...




Schade lieber Manni, dass du nicht dabei sein konntest, wir haben aber an dich gedacht... 




Da hat der Tom mir doch tatsächlich die Kamera aus der Hand "gerissen"...




Diese Aussicht war einfach herrlich, da musste eine kleine Rast eingelegt werden...




Hier haben wir uns am Lageplan orientiert, wo das Café ist. Denn eine Stärkung musste sein...


----------



## oliversen (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Frau und Kinder sind schon im Urlaub. Zeit fuer mich mal wieder einen ganzen Tag auf dem Rad zu sitzen und an den 2000 Hoehenmetern zu kratzen.

Zuerst was fuer Nevenstarke




Und da man nicht so viele Bilder von sich selbst macht springen wir gleich zum Mittagessen im lokalen Hoehenrestaurant.




Natuerlich mit "Rockstar-Parking"




Gipfelglueck




Und bei der Abfahrt noch eine der geilsten Bourgonvillias die ich seit langem gesehen habe.




oliversen


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. Juni 2009)

Die Gegend ist ja göttlich.
Da möchte ich auch mal fahren.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juni 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Die Gegend ist ja göttlich.
> Da möchte ich auch mal fahren.



Kann man nicht anders sagen, schöne Fotos, schönes Bike  ... was sind das für Reifen?


----------



## gtbiker (28. Juni 2009)

Nicht nur die Gegend ist göttlich, auch dein Bike!


----------



## tomasius (28. Juni 2009)

Das Wochenende war echt schön und die Tour war genial! 

Leider hat diese Ausfahrt aber auch gezeigt, dass dieses Geruckel mit der P-Bone nun doch ein Ende haben muss. Heute morgen habe ich gedacht, dass ich gestern mindestens 22 Stunden in einem Steinbruch Akkordarbeit verrichtet habe. So fühlten sich zumindest meine Arme an. - Man wird halt älter! Ab sofort heißt es für mich also: P-Bone raus, Federgabel rein! 
Alternativ haben Sascha und ich aber auch schon über ein Zweitrad (Zwölftrad) sinniert. 
Apropos Sascha: Sein grünes Avalanche ist ein dezenter Hingucker!  - Einfach genial! Mein Edge Ti wird jedenfalls auch grün gepulvert! 

@mountymaus:

Das mit dem "begrillen lassen" funktioniert hier leider nicht! O-Ton: _"Ne mein Freund,das ist eindeutig Männersache!"_ 

@gt-heine:

Wo sind die Actionfotos? War ich in den Downhill- Passagen doch wieder zu schnell? 

@oliversen:

Schöne Bilder! 
Diese Copper Avids suche ich schon seit Ewigkeiten. 

Tausche P-Bone gegen SID! - Muss nicht NOS sein!

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (28. Juni 2009)

Ja, ja, man muss das mit dem begrillen nur richtig anstellen Ich wurde heute schon wieder begrillt  Reste weggrillen 

Zu schnell warst Du aber nicht. Die Foto-Knips hat auch Dich erwischt 

Zuerst einmal Warmfahren vor dem Haus





Dann ging es erstmal bergab, da man ja auf dem "Berg" wohnt bzw. genächtigt hat





Luftablassen für mehr Federweg an der P-Bone





So jetzt stimmt der "Federweg" 





Oscar im Trail





Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten 





Und die Maus hat die Strecke auch geschafft





Es hat tierisch Spaß gemacht und schreit extrem nach einer Wiederholung


----------



## B-Ston3D (28. Juni 2009)

Blick vom zweithöchsten "Berg" in SH.




 93,8m


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Gipfelglueck



 das sieht nach richtig arbeit aus.
sehr schön bei dir


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2009)

@tom: jetzt fährst du immer npch mit dem knochenbrecher durch die gegend!?
was macht denn der blitz??? sieht nach einem schönen wochenende aus.


----------



## Diggler (29. Juni 2009)

@ gtbiker
gute Bilder, man könnt ja meinen man ist in einem Fotoforum.
@ oliversen
schön da in Taiwan, Rad gefällt mir auch obwohl es mit schwarzen Kurbeln noch besser wäre


----------



## oliversen (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

das zweite Wochenende ohne meine Suessen. Also auch heute die Zeit nutzen und rauf aufs Rad. Dieses Mal jedoch, habe ich mir die Hoehenmeter mit dem SUBARU geteilt. Dafuer gabs fuer mich die volle Off-Road Packung.

Zuerst ein bisschen einrollen mit Aussicht




Leider habe es die Taiwanesen nicht so mit der Trail Maintenance. So hiess es dann und wann mal "Hike-a-Bike".




Auch der Polizeiposten ist schon seit langem nicht mehr besetzt und die Natur holt sich ihr Territorium langsam zurueck.




Ein bisschen Nervenkitzel muss auch dieses Mal sein. 




Nadelwald auf Taiwanesisch





Das der Trail in insgesammt schlechtem Zusatnd ist hat auch etwas Gutes. Den ganzen Tag habe ich heute genau 13 andere Menschen auf dem Trail gesehen. Sehr bemerkenswert, wenn man bedenkt, dass man normalerweise in Taiwan, 13 Menschen im 5m Radius um einen herum zaehlen kann. 

Also bis zum naechsten Mal.




oliversen

@tiger die Reifen sind uebrigens Azonic Tracker 2.1, made by Extension. Die Dinger habe ich mal fuer 15USD in Amiland gekauft. Einer der besten Reifen die ich je hatte.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Juli 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Nadelwald auf Taiwanesisch



geil! da wird man ganz schön neidisch...


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Juli 2009)

@ oliversen: Deine Bilder sind mal wieder atemberaubend! Wenn ich nicht so viel Angst hätte, mein Bike im Flieger transportieren zu lassen...

Aber auch die restlichen Bilder sind nicht von schlechten Eltern!


----------



## mountymaus (7. Juli 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> @ oliversen: Deine Bilder sind mal wieder atemberaubend! Wenn ich nicht so viel Angst hätte, mein Bike im Flieger transportieren zu lassen...





oliversen schrieb:


>




Ich hätte viel mehr Angst wegen der taiwanesischen Baukunst...


----------



## gtbiker (7. Juli 2009)

Wäre dafür dem oliversen ein Bilderverbot aufzuerlegen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2009)

ich denk mal auf der schräge da im bild wirds richtig witzig wenns da feucht ist......da gehen sicher einige ellenbogen auf feindkontakt


----------



## Matthias_M_M (7. Juli 2009)

Im Einsatz beim 24h Rennen in Steindorf, das Radl hat die Feuertaufe bestanden


----------



## cyclery.de (7. Juli 2009)

Das zweite Bild rockt!


----------



## tofu1000 (7. Juli 2009)

Nette Brille!


----------



## Matthias_M_M (8. Juli 2009)

..klar die Brille gibt es bekanntlich auch im stylischen gelb


----------



## mountymaus (8. Juli 2009)

Matthias_M_M schrieb:


> ..klar die Brille gibt es bekanntlich auch im stylischen gelb



Immer passend zum Trikot


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juli 2009)

Matthias_M_M schrieb:


> Im Einsatz beim 24h Rennen in Steindorf, das Radl hat die Feuertaufe bestanden




Hi,

ich hab Dich da gar nicht gesehen. Solch ein Zaskar Carbon fällt ja eigentlich auf!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## oldman (9. Juli 2009)

Matthias_M_M schrieb:


> Im Einsatz beim 24h Rennen in Steindorf, das Radl hat die Feuertaufe bestanden



cool, bei der Sause ist mein kleines Bruederchen auch mitgefahren, hatte nur gutes zu berichten.


----------



## Matthias_M_M (9. Juli 2009)

Wollte eigentlich heuer gar ned mitfahren, hab mich dann aber doch vor 3 Wochen dafür entschieden zu fahren. Allerdings war da in meinem 8er Team kein Platz mehr frei (Med Sport Olching) und bin dann bei nem Freund in seinem 8er mitgefahren  (Bereitschaftspolizei Königsbrunn) Dafür das ma zwischenzeitlich nur zu fünft waren, wars von Ergebnis eh besser als ich gedacht habe. Aber habs vorallem als Training gesehen, mal wieder Rennhärte haben, eigentliches Saisonziel (Trans Schwarzwald) kommt ja noch..Gruß Matthias

PS.: Zaskar fährt wie Sau, habs erst seit 3 Wochen und hatte jetzt seinen ersten Renneinsatz, bin nurnoch begeistert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich war auf einem der zahlreichen Univegas am Start. Meine GTs sind noch im Aufbau und zudem werden mir die Univegas gestellt!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## gtbiker (9. Juli 2009)

Schöne Bilder von einem klasse Bike in Aktion!


----------



## oliversen (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

das dritte Wochenende alleine. So langsam faengt dieses Alleinsein an zu nerven. Aber trotzdem, waere ja schade um das schoene Wochenende wenn man nichts daraus macht. 

Waehrend der Woche habe ich mir ueberlegt, dass ich meinen bissherigen, persoenlichen Long-Distance-Record mit 213km als 17jaehriger Huepfer aufgestellt habe. Waere doch gelacht wenn heute, mit fast 40, nicht noch mehr geht.

Mein Ziel hatte ich mir fuer 250 Tageskilometer gesetzt. Und da ich weiss, dass ich eine solche Strecke nie in den Bergen bewaeltigen koennte, musste ich mir die Sache etwas einfacher gestalten.
Also raus auf's Bike, zur Kueste und immer nach Sueden. Und dabei nicht den Kilometerzaehler aus den Augen verlieren. Denn bei 125km muss ich umkehren und nach Hause.

Also los:

Einer der schoeneren Abschnitte bei dem man ganz nahe am Wasser ist.




Die Realitaet sieht jedoch zumeist so aus. LANGWEILIG.....




.... UND HEISS (man beachte die Schattenlinie)




Zeit um nach Hause zu gehen.




Die Ruecktour musste ich mir mit einigen Bierchecks versuessen. Hier, bei 165km, an einem der Zahlreichen 7/11's.




Und da ich am Morgen etwas Probleme mit dem Aufstehen hatte, musste ich es am Abend buessen und erreichte erst 10 vor Zwoelf das Haus. Aber es hat gereicht.




Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob ich so etwas noch einmal machen muss. Die letzten 70km bin ich quasi freihaendig gefahren, da mir die Haende so weh taten und weitere 10km spaeter musste ich das Ersatztrikot um den Sattel kleben, damit mein wunder Hintern nicht noch kurz vor Schluss kapituliert.

Dennoch bin ich happy das es hingehauen hat.

oliversen


----------



## divergent! (12. Juli 2009)




----------



## Kruko (12. Juli 2009)

Da ziehe ich mal glatt meinen Hut

Hast Du Dich schon nächstes Jahr zur Tour de France angemeldet  Bei dem Extrem-Training


----------



## Beaufighter (12. Juli 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> ...habe ich mir ueberlegt, dass ich meinen bissherigen, persoenlichen Long-Distance-Record mit 213km als 17jaehriger Huepfer aufgestellt habe. Waere doch gelacht wenn heute, mit fast 40, nicht noch mehr geht.



Hallo, ja Wahnsinn! Respekt. Ich gratuliere mal recht herzlich.  Mal sehn was der Hintern morgen meint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melnibone (12. Juli 2009)

Seeehr schöne Bilder, und wie immer nett kommentiert. Macht immer Lust auf mehr, wenn man sich Deine Stories gibt. Respekt für Deine letzte Leidenstour, auch wenn ich mir zum Ende hin ein Schmunzeln (oder wars ein Kopfschütteln?) nicht verkneifen konnte. Aber das mit dem Alter kann ich (leider) exakt nachvollziehen...


----------



## gtbiker (12. Juli 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Zeit um nach Hause zu gehen.


Erinnert mich spontan an Forrest Gump, herrlich! Super Leistung und schön erzählt! 
Gruß


----------



## Spacefrog (12. Juli 2009)

Nach laanger Zeit auch mal wieder ein kleines Tourchen durch die Wahner Heide gemacht.....


----------



## chrrup150 (12. Juli 2009)

@ oliversen
deine bilder sind immer der wahnsinn und machen richitg lust auf mehr!
vielleicht solltest du mal nen bildband rausbringen


----------



## zaskar-le (12. Juli 2009)

Meinen Respekt, oliversen! Ich wuerde sowas wohl nicht mehr durchhalten.

Erinnert mich leicht hieran - wirklich heftige Aktion der Berliner Jungs.

Viele Gruesse
Christian


----------



## Stemmel (12. Juli 2009)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> @ oliversen
> deine bilder sind immer der wahnsinn und machen richitg lust auf mehr!
> vielleicht solltest du mal nen bildband rausbringen




Huch, da isser ja mal wieder... Lange nichts gelesen von Dir! Die Sache mit dem Bildband ist eine super Idee!


----------



## cleiende (12. Juli 2009)

Wie schonmal: Nach dem Einsatz ist vor dem Einsatz!

Nochmal saubergemacht nach der heutigen Tour, morgen gegen 16:00 geht es los. 5 Tage Schwäbische Alb.





Eigentlich ein schönes 2-Generationen-Bild mit dem alten American im Hintergrund.


----------



## Beaufighter (12. Juli 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> ... morgen gegen 16:00 geht es los. 5 Tage Schwäbische Alb.



Ohhh wie schön! Wohin denn genau z'geh Alb raah?
Viele Grüße


----------



## gtbiker (12. Juli 2009)

da kannste bei mir auf nen kaffee vorbeikommen 
Gruß


----------



## divergent! (12. Juli 2009)

Spacefrog schrieb:


>





schicker 2er golf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (12. Juli 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Ohhh wie schön! Wohin denn genau z'geh Alb raah?
> Viele Grüße



Aalen - Tuttling - VS
über den HW1 und die Radroute

Danach sollte es mehr Einsatzbilder geben.


----------



## Beaufighter (12. Juli 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Aalen - Tuttling - VS
> über den HW1 und die Radroute
> 
> Danach sollte es mehr Einsatzbilder geben.



Ja toll, dann kommt ihr direkt an meiner Heimatstadt vorbei, Albstadt. Den HW1 bin ich nur streckenweise gefahren. Viel Spass im Ländle und ich freue mich schon auf Bilder aus der Heimat und ob es euch auch gefallen hat!

Lieben Gruß

PS: Am Albtrauf am Raichberg entlang gibt es wunderschöne Trails und immer im Blick die Burg Hohenzollern


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Juli 2009)

jaaa auch ich fahre meine bikes...diesmal  in der schorfheide.


----------



## Kruko (12. Juli 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Wie schonmal: Nach dem Einsatz ist vor dem Einsatz!
> 
> Nochmal saubergemacht nach der heutigen Tour, morgen gegen 16:00 geht es los. 5 Tage Schwäbische Alb.
> 
> ...



Neue Gabel im GT?? (und nicht nur die, oder habe ich es falsch in Erinnerung)

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß auf Deiner Tour. Man kann da unten wunderbar fahren und lecker Durstlöscher gibt es da auch


----------



## gtbiker (12. Juli 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> PS: Am Albtrauf am Raichberg entlang gibt es wunderschöne Trails und immer im Blick die Burg Hohenzollern


und vorher auf der reutlinger alb würde ich euch dir feinsten trails zeigen können (wenn ich zeit haben würde) 
Gruß


----------



## Spacefrog (13. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> schicker 2er golf



Danke, schon seit 8 Jahrten in meinem Besitz und auch mächtig stolz drauf


----------



## no_budgeT (15. Juli 2009)

eigentlich wollten wir nur mal das Zelt im Keller suchen...


----------



## divergent! (15. Juli 2009)

bling bling


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juli 2009)

Endlich auch mal Fotos von mir im Einsatz, mit meinem Sanction, vor 2 oder 3 Wochen in der Feldberger Seenlandschaft:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (15. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Endlich auch mal Fotos von mir im Einsatz, mit meinem Sanction, vor 2 oder 3 Wochen in der Feldberger Seenlandschaft:



jaaaa, mit Helm ?!


----------



## planetsmasher (15. Juli 2009)

ich habs mir noch verkniffen


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juli 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> jaaaa, mit Helm ?!



Nur noch mit Helm! Ausnahmen gibts höchstens mal auf ner Tour zur Eisdiele


----------



## Stemmel (16. Juli 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ich habs mir noch verkniffen




genau!


----------



## Fluffi (16. Juli 2009)

Ab morgen soll es ja wieder pünktlich zum Wochenende regenen.
Dann halt nur eine kleine Feierabendrunde. Das Rad braucht ja Auslauf 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/414242


----------



## cleiende (18. Juli 2009)

Die schwäbische Alb war ein Erlebnis.

Jede Menge Pferdefliegen / Bremsen
Superschöne Trails
Ein Teils langweiliger Radweg (Bike-X-ing..)
Höhenmeter satt
Regen und Hitze, eigentlich fühlten wir uns ab und an wie im Dampfgarer

Und weil es gestern so richtig toll geregnet hat sind wir halt vorzeitig über Rottweil zurück.

Hier mal ein Bild von Ross und Reiter vor seltener Kulisse (Bücker-Jungmann, Bj. 1938)






Der Reiter gezeichnet von der Hitze





Hab grad noch zwei Google-Earth Dateien drangehängt.

Gruss,


cleiende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (18. Juli 2009)

Grüß Gottle, wie man auf dr Alb sagt!



cleiende schrieb:


> Die schwäbische Alb war ein Erlebnis.



Schön, dass es dir gefallen hat!!



cleiende schrieb:


> Jede Menge Pferdefliegen / Bremsen
> Superschöne Trails
> ...
> Höhenmeter satt



Oh ja die Pferdefliegen sind echt ne Plage. Auf der Alb geht es ständig rauf und runter, da bekommt man schnell seine Höhenmeter zusammen . Auf welchem Flugplatz stand denn die wunderschöne Bücker-Jungmann? Und mehr Bilder von der Alb bitte. 
Ich sehe bei Google Earth, dass du in Jungingen im Killertal vorbei gekommen bist. Hat es dir gefallen am Albtrauf entlang zu fahren? Ihr seit ja dann sozusagen mitten durch den Zollernalbkreis gefahren, ahh die Heimat. Letztes Wochenende war Albstadt-Bikemarathon, also nicht wundern, wenn alles plattgefahren war.

Viele Grüße


----------



## cleiende (18. Juli 2009)

Der Albtrauf ist wunderbar. Muss allerdings sagen daß nach einer Stunde über nasse Wurzeln und Steine der Radweg / Forstautobahn auch eine willkommene Abwechslung sein kann.
Wir sind von Jungingen auf der Schotterstrasse nach Killer rauf und haben diese dann Richtung Onstmettingen verlassen. Tja, vorgestern abend saßen wir noch auf der Terasse des Nägelehauses.


----------



## Beaufighter (18. Juli 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Tja, vorgestern abend saßen wir noch auf der Terasse des Nägelehauses.



Ohhh wie schön, im Nägelehaus auf dem Raichberg habe ich immer mein Nachhause-Bier gegönnt und die müden Beine hochgelegt. Ich muss doch mal wieder meine Eltern besuchen und die alten hometrails abfahren! Ja, der Wurzelteppich kann sich echt ziehen und ist sehr glitschig, wenns nass ist und es geht halt auf einer Seite ein Stückchen den Hang runter  Wenns dich wieder mal in die Gegend verschlägt, kann ich ja Albguide spielen. Wo war denn der Flugplatz nochmal, würde mich mal interessieren.

Lieben Gruß

Ach so, in Onsmettingen ist Gonso Fabrikverkauf, gibts immer recht günstige Gonso-Bekleidung dort


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juli 2009)

Wieder mal (m)ein Sanction on Tour, letztes WE am Malchiner See:


----------



## cleiende (18. Juli 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Wo war denn der Flugplatz nochmal, würde mich mal interessieren.



Auf dem kalten Feld, unterhalb des Knörzerhauses.


----------



## maatik (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo GT-Freunde,

hier mal paar Impressionen von meinem Harz  -Urlaub letzte Woche.
Ich hoffe ihr habt genauso gutes Wetter wie wir  , is im Harz ja immer Glücksspiel 

Los gehts:

endlich da !  Tour nach Hahnenklee




























Auf dem Brocken, 26Grad und zuviele Leute..nur 10min und dann den alten Panzerweg wieder bergab 





"So sieht ein GT-Fahrer aus" - wenn er glücklich ist 




es war einfach herrlich... 




es gab auch ein eine kleinere Katastrophe: Motorschaden oder Turbo, weiss ich noch nicht, jedenfalls sah es dann so aus..




Dank ADAC-PLUS kein Problem, es ging mit Mietwagen ZAFIRA weiter, nicht so bequem, aber im ganzen hat uns die Aktion nur 3h gekostet..den Rest weiß ich noch nicht 


Unsere Pension ist immer in Schierke, direkt am Fuß des Brocken, von hier aus erreicht man die meisten Topspots sehr gut. Ein sehr ruhiger Ort, genau das richtige 
Alles in Allem ein Super Urlaub  , schöne neue Touren entdeckt , super Wetter , viele Gleichgesinnte. Morgens Tour de Harz, Nachmittags Tour de France.. 

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß da und drück euch die Daumen für gutes Wetter 

Gruss Marcel


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Juli 2009)

Der Brocken ist schon ein häßlicher Haufen, muß aber bei einer Harztour dabei sein.
Wir fahren die Panzerplatten immer hoch, scheiß Schinderei.


----------



## maatik (19. Juli 2009)

Ja..das letzte Stück ist schon heftig...aber macht Spass...Die Brockenstrasse  ist übrigens derzeit wg. Bauarbeiten gesperrt. Man kann es probieren: es gibt Zeitfenster für die Versorgungsfahrzeuge..wir sind gleich die "alte Bobbahn" hoch...wers kennt weiss wie geil das is


----------



## divergent! (19. Juli 2009)

sag mal was zum carbon zassi! der rahmen juckt mich ganz dolle als nächsten hirnfurz


----------



## maatik (19. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> sag mal was zum carbon zassi! der rahmen juckt mich ganz dolle als nächsten hirnfurz



Finde grad den Thread nicht wo ich schon mal was zu geschrieben habe:

Bis auf die Lackquali isses ein geiles Gerät. Fährt sich sehr komfortabel, die Ausstattung ist normal, aber für OVP3000 ein Carbon mit FOX RL 100 & XT + XTR-Shiftern gehts. Die Original-Kenda Reifen sind eine Zumutung..sehr leicht aber null Grip und nach dem erstem Monat  Löcher wie ein Sieb..

Die neuen Modelle sind auch farblich ansprechender, aber son einen Stealthfighter wie das 08er TEAM in schwarzmatt wird es wohl nicht mehr geben, leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (19. Juli 2009)

mich reizt ja nur der rahmen...hab da ne nette idee...aber duie muss bis nächstes jahr warten....der rahmen soll doch was um die 1200gr haben oder so?


----------



## maatik (19. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> der rahmen soll doch was um die 1200gr haben oder so?



das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen..glaub auch nicht wirklich an die 1200gr. die immer so rumgeistern  is aber ein schöner Rahmen, fährt sich sehr gut...trotz der Komfortablität sehr agil im Trail...auf schnellen Abfahrten (jenseits von 60) wird es bissl nervös..das schieb ich aber auf die MAXXIS...seitdem ich die fahre habe ich diesen Effekt..


----------



## divergent! (19. Juli 2009)

ja schick isser auf jedenfall.

aber mal noch etwas offtopic. weiß einer von euch ob gt mal noch ein leichtes und schönes carbonrennrad rausbringt?

wär klasse.....


----------



## divergent! (20. Juli 2009)

so nachdem ich heute meinen 1. urlaubstag mit ner richtig schönen 4h tour einklingen lassen wollte gings los. camelbak vollmachen, trinkflaschen vollmachen, knipse einpacken und ab in keller.

soweit so gut......nö am talera vorne wieder platten

mittlerweile der best. 10. schlauch den ich verschlissen hab dieses jahr...egal gebückt, aufgepumpt, pumpe im eimer......camelbak undicht....alle klammotten nass.

ich hätte jetzt eigentich auch wieder in meine wohnung gehen können und mich vor die glotze setzen aber.....ich wollte ja dann doch fahren....naja nur wars dann nix mehr mit großer runde wenn man nährstoffkleidung dank undichten trinksack hat.

also ab nach freyburg an die tanke und luft drauf......und siehe da lauter kleine löcher im mantel.......zum glück hab ich noch slicks hier fürs straßentraining.
also gings gefrustet und schlecht gelaunt auf ne ruhige rumgondel tour in meiner gegend.....ohne druck und streß aber mit schlechter laune denn.....wind ohne ende, ständige regenschauer und nervige autofahrer die rechts vor links noch nicht verstanden haben.....nach 2:45 min und rund 70 km hatte ich keine böcke mehr...klitschnass....etwas ausgekühlt.....kurz ein perfekter vormittag


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juli 2009)




----------



## Davidbelize (20. Juli 2009)

beim richter ist heut die kette gerissen,musste nen pit stop einlegen....


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2009)

Na das nenn ich mal nen Kettenriss!


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Juli 2009)

Hach, ein Berliner Biergarten...
So ein Kettenriss sollte übrigens nicht mit zu hohen Dosen des abgelichteten Mittels behandelt werden, ansonsten droht unter Umständen auch noch ein Filmriss.


----------



## Janikulus (20. Juli 2009)

geiler Schlüsselanhänger! Ich hab ein Stück HG90 Kette...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (20. Juli 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> geiler Schlüsselanhänger! Ich hab ein Stück HG90 Kette...




hallo bruder.......

hier eine totale.


----------



## divergent! (21. Juli 2009)

urlaubstag nr. 2.....heute wollte ich mal meine neu eingestellten und endlich dichten formulas testen. nach langem gebastel scheint sie ja nun endlich dicht...also sachen packen und raus.......und und und...na klar..nach gut 50 minuten hatte die vordere wieder keine leistung. da ich die sättel von vorne nach hinten getauscht hatte weiß ich nun auch daß es definitiv am sattel liegt......hab mich dann trotzdem und schon aus prinzip auf meine tour gestürzt. rausgekommen sind 3:35h und 72 km.

ne 1. klasse hatte mich gefragt ob ich in dreck gefallen bin

hab ihnen gesagt daß man das darf wenn man erwachsen ist....antwort: cool!

naja ich hab mir jetzt ne 180er scheibe bestellt und baue einen dichten 4cross sattel vorne dran...dann ist ruhe im karton


----------



## GTdanni (21. Juli 2009)

Hier mal eine kurze Fotostrecke auf der zu sehen ist wie ein wackerer Kämpfer mit einem 96er GT ein Canyon Zeitfahrboliden mit großem Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss auffährt. 



















 

Triathlon Sprintdistanz (30km Rad) 15. Radzeit von 90 Leuten und nicht überholt worden. 
Fragt lieber nicht nach dem anschließenden Laufen. 
Insgesamt ist es dann noch Platz 34 geworden. 

Das Edge wurde aber von vielen bewundert (als es dann stand) 

Cu Danni


----------



## Beaufighter (21. Juli 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kurze Fotostrecke auf der zu sehen ist wie ein wackerer Kämpfer mit einem 96er GT ein Canyon Zeitfahrboliden mit großem Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss auffährt.



Bist ja auch mal ne viel bessere Linie wie der Canyon-Fahrer gefahren  Glückwunsch zu deiner Leistung 

Viele Grüße


----------



## kingmoe (25. Juli 2009)

HH - Rügen mit dem Traktor, schön war´s.


----------



## goegolo (25. Juli 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> HH - Rügen mit dem Traktor, schön war´s.



Sauber, im Gelände warst Du mit dem Teil und dem ganzen Gepäck aber nicht, oder? Rügen hat so schöne Trails 

Morgen geht es mal wieder auf den Darß, ein GT wird bei der Flachlandtour auch dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (25. Juli 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/78713
> 
> http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/78712
> 
> ...


 
Sehr geil. Mich hat ja heuer am Challenge in Roth auch (mal wieder) das Tria-Fieber gepackt. Aber diesmal zieh ichs durch....

Aber wozu trägst Du eigentlich ne weisse Boxershort unter den Speedos?


----------



## gtbiker (25. Juli 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> HH - Rügen mit dem Traktor, schön war´s.


stark!


----------



## kingmoe (25. Juli 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Sauber, im Gelände warst Du mit dem Teil und dem ganzen Gepäck aber nicht, oder? Rügen hat so schöne Trails
> 
> Morgen geht es mal wieder auf den Darß, ein GT wird bei der Flachlandtour auch dabei sein



Nee, Gelände stand so gut wie nicht auf dem Programm. Es gab zwar neben dem üblen Kopfsteinpflaster auch Waldpassagen, aber das war mit den fetten Reifen und ohne großes Gefälle alles easy.

Auf Rügen selber bin ich leider kaum gefahren, der Weg dorthin war das Ziel ;-)

Auf dem Darß (Darßer Urwald bei Wiek u. Prerow, auch mal nach Zingst etc.) habe ich vor ein paar Jahren noch mein Kona rumgescheucht, herrlich war es da!


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Juli 2009)

Heutige Runde,
erst mal am See lang



dann durch den Wald



und zu guter letzt den höchsten Berg (280m) in der näheren Umgebung bezwungen


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Juli 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Auf dem Darß (Darßer Urwald bei Wiek u. Prerow, auch mal nach Zingst etc.) habe ich vor ein paar Jahren noch mein Kona rumgescheucht, herrlich war es da!



Kann man da wirklich gut im Wald radeln? Auf der Garmin Topo sind dort nur Waldautobahnen zu sehen, nix wirklich interessantes.

Westlich von Rostock, bei Bad Doberan gibts viel interessantere  Runden,Stichwort Hütter Wohld.


----------



## GTdanni (26. Juli 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Mich hat ja heuer am Challenge in Roth auch (mal wieder) das Tria-Fieber gepackt. Aber diesmal zieh ichs durch....
> 
> Aber wozu trägst Du eigentlich ne weisse Boxershort unter den Speedos?




Ich hab doch keen Schlübber drunter, dass ist mein Startnummernband. 
Das wiederum ist aber aus Schlübbergummi selber gebaut. 

Cu Danni


----------



## planetsmasher (26. Juli 2009)

ne ne. das band meinte ich nicht. ich meinte Deine schneeweissen Oberschenkel. sollte ein Scherz sein.

Gruss Marcus (der selbst im Glashaus sitzt und momentan, dank vieler Bürostunden, am ganzen Bein die Phosphor-Strumpfhose trägt. Meine Beine sind derzeit so weiss, die leuchten im Dunkeln,)


----------



## tofu1000 (26. Juli 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> (der selbst im Glashaus sitzt und momentan, dank vieler Bürostunden, am ganzen Bein die Phosphor-Strumpfhose trägt. Meine Beine sind derzeit so weiss, die leuchten im Dunkeln,)



Dann plädiere ich hiermit dafür, dass bei Fertigstellung des Terramöto hier ein Foto des Rades mitsamt Fahrer in Badehose auftaucht - das Foto könntest du dann vielleicht auch noch für den "black and white"-Thread nutzen...


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Kann man da wirklich gut im Wald radeln? Auf der Garmin Topo sind dort nur Waldautobahnen zu sehen, nix wirklich interessantes.
> 
> Westlich von Rostock, bei Bad Doberan gibts viel interessantere  Runden,Stichwort Hütter Wohld.



ich hab mal mit nem kumpel nen radurlaub auf rügen gemacht. gibt genug -nicht-waldautobahnen. 
so weit ich mich erinner, kann man zwischen stubbenkammer und sassnitz auch gar prächtig durch den wald fetzen 
musst halt nur auf diese blöden fußgänger aufpassen


----------



## Rennkram (27. Juli 2009)

Ich war übers Wochenende in Dänemark an der Nordseeküste.




Explosionsgefahr 












Blavand
























Mountainbike"park" Blabjerg




Sehr geile Strecken 




Vejers Strand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (27. Juli 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


>




wie steht denn das sw? das wird dir irgendwann mal um die ohren fliegen wenn du öfters so fährst.


----------



## Rennkram (27. Juli 2009)

Nur wenn ich bergauf fahr 
Die Kette könnte theoretisch noch etwas kürzer.


----------



## divergent! (27. Juli 2009)

wenn du die noch kürzer machst dann wirds dir aber irgendwann mal die feder zerlegen.


----------



## Rennkram (27. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich hoffe, dass es nicht dazu kommt.


----------



## planetsmasher (27. Juli 2009)

mal was ganz andres:
wenn ich mich für nen Wettkampf anmelde, darf ich da bei Verein auch Turbojugend XY angeben? Oder muss das ein eV sein?


----------



## dr.juggles (27. Juli 2009)

wenn du nur die kutte trägst und untenrum nackt dann geht das klar


----------



## Syborg (27. Juli 2009)

@Rennkram: schöne Photos und eine klasse Location in den Dünen. Ganz grosse Klasse finde ich auch das Handtuch in Rahmenfarbe. Das hat Stil 
Und so ein türkises Zaskar fehlt mir noch in meiner Sammlung, aber leider ab 18" aufwärts. Wer so was abzugeben hat bitte ne PN an mich !

Gruß Syborg


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Juli 2009)

Wirklich tolle Dänemark-Bilder! Den Bikepark muss ich mir fürs nächste Jahr merken. 
Hab auch nochmal gekramt und das hier aus Dänemark gefunden:





Dieser freundliche Hund (ist das eine best. Rasse?) ist übrigens sehr gut mit mit dem Autoren des Buches "Die Rättin" befreundet...


----------



## Stemmel (28. Juli 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Dieser freundliche Hund (ist das eine best. Rasse?)



Nein, sieht nicht danach aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (28. Juli 2009)

Ein richtiger Bikepark ist es nicht. Blabjerg ist eine große Dünenlandschaft mit 20Km 
ausgewiesener MTB Strecke. Alle Abfahrten müssen auch hochgefahren werden.
Dennoch lohnt sich ein Besuch und es waren viele Fahrer am Start.
Wer die GPX Datei haben möchte, bekommt diese gerne per Mail.

Ein türkises Zaslar in 18" ist doch machbar. in 16" wirds schon sehr schwierig. 
Hab noch keins bei ebay gesehen. 

Auf dem Campingplatz hat mich ein Hund in den Ar*** gebissen


----------



## divergent! (28. Juli 2009)

heute war ich mal in mücheln am see. im sachsen-anhalt bla abteil geht da so ne inoffizielle kleine wette wer da am schnellsten rumkommt. sind knappe 25km....bei mir warens 26,5.......irgendwie falsch abgefahren. hab trotz gegenwind und baumaschinen knapp 52 minuten gebraucht.

ist zwar keine "würdige" strecke für ein mtb...eher was für tourer oder crossrad aber die landschaft ist doch recht schön. ideal zum gemütlich rollern mit weibchen oder so...und danach an see packen. aber darum gings ja heute nicht. wenn das nicht asphaltiert wär, sondern wie im letzten 1/4 nur geschottert wärs ne richtig coole strecke und sicher auch fürn mtb-wettkampf ideal.....so denke ich mal werden sich dort bald die triathleten breit machen weil das dort einfach perfekt geht.


----------



## gtbiker (31. Juli 2009)

Es riecht nach Sommer ringsumher,
nach prallen Blüten, satt und schwer,
nach trocknem Gras und grünem Laub,
nach reifem Korn und Blütenstaub.

Glühendheiß vom Himmelszelt
der Sonnenschein herniederfällt.
Ein Flimmern durch die Lüfte zieht,
die Grillen zirpen froh ihr Led.

Im grünen Farn die Mücken spielen,
am Tümpelrand die Frösche schielen.
Die Bienen hängen sich mit Freud'
an der Heide Glockenkleid.

Schmetterlinge aller Arten
tauchen ein im Blütengarten.
Kein Windhauch sich nur regen mag
an diesem schönen Sommertag.

_Schöne Sommerzeit_ von Annegret Kronenberg


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Juli 2009)

ich hoffe du hast beim lesen wenigstens eine hand am lenker......


----------



## divergent! (31. Juli 2009)

oder er hatn hörbuch


----------



## gtbiker (31. Juli 2009)

Brailleschrift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (31. Juli 2009)

das wird aber im schlamm dann spannend


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. August 2009)

Heute mußte das Karakoram ran.
Einfach mal links abgebogen:







Und plötzlich dann das:



Bis zum letzten Sprung ging es aber


----------



## aggressor2 (2. August 2009)

vorher noch blitzeblank




dann schon etwas staub, man beachte divergent im roten t-shirt 




dann ne pinkelpause







und am ende drecksch


----------



## divergent! (3. August 2009)

hast du mich doch aufs bild bekommen....mist


----------



## Rennkram (8. August 2009)

Ich war eine Woche im Harz.
Hier mal ein Vid. 




Bilder und Story gibts Morgen.


----------



## Stemmel (8. August 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Ich war eine Woche im Harz.
> Hier mal ein Vid.
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Mucke, was is'n das?


----------



## Rennkram (8. August 2009)

Selbstgemacht mit Fruity Loops


----------



## TigersClaw (8. August 2009)

Schöner Vorgeschmack aufs Treffen. Ich hoffe wir kriegen auch mal etwas anspruchsvolleres unter die Reifen. Schön isses aber definitv.


----------



## Rennkram (9. August 2009)

So, nun mal eine kleine bebilderte Zusammenfassung der letzten Woche.

Bärenbrücke (Startpunkt im ersten Video)




Fahrt zum Brocken #1

Ende des oberen Königsberger Weg




Ein Fuchs auf dem Goetheweg




Nicht mehr weit bis zum Gipfel




Schöne Aussicht




Fahrt zum Brocken #2

Schöner Trail




Noch ein Fuchs am Dreieckigen Pfahl 




Panzerplatten








Noch ein Gipfelfoto




Der Weg zum Brocken über den oberen Königsberger Weg war wesendlich anstrengender, da über Schotter.
Der Weg über die Platten ist zwar steil, aber besser zu Fahren.

Blick von der Leistenklippe bei Schierke. Hier muss man Wandern. Hinauffahren nicht möglich. Aber der Ausblick lohnt. 900m


















Für einen Flachlandradler wie mich war der Trip doch sehr anstrengend.
Der Bikepark bei Braunlage ist auch einen Besuch wert.
Auf der FR Strecke hatte ich einen Sturz. Ich bin mit dem Vorderrad hängengeblieben und hab mich überschlagen  Auf der Strecke ist das Rad doch an seine Grenzen gekommen. Auf der Monsterroller Abfahrt habe ich meinen Etrex Vista hcx verloren. 
Das Gerät ist von der Halterung abgerissen und liegt, wenn es nicht schon jemand mitgenommen hat, irgendwo im oberen Drittel im Gebüsch 

So, und hier noch ein Video von der Abfahrt vom Dreieckigen Pfahl über die Sandbrinkstraße nach Schierke.


----------



## divergent! (9. August 2009)

ich wohne nicht mal 2 stunden vom harz weg und war da noch nie biken.....das muss ich echt mal ändern...geile gegend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2009)

In 2 Wochen hast Du Gelegenheit dazu


----------



## divergent! (9. August 2009)

ja wenn da nicht die arbeit und ein leeres bankkonto wär


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Für einen Flachlandradler wie mich war der Trip doch sehr anstrengend.
> Der Bikepark bei Braunlage ist auch einen Besuch wert.
> Auf der FR Strecke hatte ich einen Sturz. Ich bin mit dem Vorderrad hängengeblieben und hab mich überschlagen  Auf der Strecke ist das Rad doch an seine Grenzen gekommen.




Dann ist es Dir in Braunlage wie mir ergangen, nur das ich auf der DH im oberen Teil frontal auf einen zugewachsenen Fichtenstumpf gefahren bin!
Aber Spass macht es trotzdem!

Und den hab ich komplett ausgelassen!


----------



## Rennkram (9. August 2009)

Die Rampen habe ich alle ausgelassen. 
Auf der von dir gezeigten Rampe ist jetzt auch ein Drahtgitter drauf.

Die Stelle an der ich gestürzt bin war sehr verblockt. 
Ein großer Felsbrocken und dahinter eine dicke Wurzel freihängend in der Luft.
An der ist mein Vorderrad hängengeblieben.


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2009)

Die Drahtgitter sind ja auch sinnvoll bei nassem Wetter!


----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Bärenbrücke (Startpunkt im ersten Video)



Kannst Du mir das in voller Auflösung schicken? Ich würds gerne als Hintergrundbild verwenden


----------



## Rennkram (9. August 2009)

done


----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2009)

Dankeschön, macht sich super als Wallpaper


----------



## Rennkram (9. August 2009)

BitteschÃ¶n
Ich bin erstaunt Ã¼ber die QualitÃ¤t der Bilder.
Die kamera kostet 70â¬. Mit der sind auch die Videos gedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (13. August 2009)

Leider ist unser kleiner Sommerurlaub auch schon vorbei , aber hier mal ein paar Bilder von uns im Einsatz





Das war gleich am ersten Tag im Pfälzer Wald 





Kerstin und ihr Zaskar - zu schnell für mich ( zumindest zu schnell für die Kamera  )





Kleine Pause auf einem der vielen Singletrails - dieser hatte gute 8km ohne Unterbrechung





Ja und ich war auch dabei .





Und hier Kerstin und unsere zwei GTs bei der Rast am Eschkopfturm 

War ein super Urlaub und der Pfälzer Wald ist echt eine Reise wert - wir waren auf alle Fälle nicht das letzte Mal dort


----------



## versus (13. August 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> ...ersten Tag im Pfälzer Wald...



das habe ich doch beim ersten bild schon gedacht!!! 
wo seid ihr genau gewesen? der eschkopf war ja quasi mein heimatrevier


----------



## Ketterechts (13. August 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das habe ich doch beim ersten bild schon gedacht!!!
> wo seid ihr genau gewesen? der eschkopf war ja quasi mein heimatrevier



Unsere Basis hatten wir in Merzalben .

Hätte wirklich nicht gedacht das es so genial dort ist , aber der Pfälzer Wald Boden verlangt einem ganz schön was ab - griffig und tief zugleich , das spürt man auch bergauf - da schaut man schonmal ob einer hinten sich am Sattel festhält . Dafür fühlt man sich auch auf schmalen Trails sicher , weil man immer genug Traktion hat und der Sandstein selbst feucht nicht zum Rutschen neigt .


----------



## Kruko (13. August 2009)

Schöne Bilder und sieht wirklich nach sehr viel Spaß aus


----------



## versus (13. August 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Merzalben



dann seid ihr hoffentlich auch den felswanderweg gefahren ?

ich war ja letztes wochenende selbst wieder in der pfalz (sis) und fand es auch wieder sehr cool. 
das mit dem boden kann ich allerdings bestätigen.


----------



## Ketterechts (13. August 2009)

versus schrieb:


> dann seid ihr hoffentlich auch den felswanderweg gefahren ?
> 
> ich war ja letztes wochenende selbst wieder in der pfalz (sis) und fand es auch wieder sehr cool.
> das mit dem boden kann ich allerdings bestätigen.



Den in Dahn sind wir gelaufen - so als Ausgleich - satte 13km Bergauf-bergab .

Den Felswanderweg in Rodalben sind wir auch teilweise abgelaufen - auch wieder gute 12km ( 2Tage Rad , 1 Tag entspannen ) und den wär ich ja gerne mal gefahren , aber Kerstin hat ein bisschen Probleme mit stark abfallendem Gelände neben einem Trail und deshalb haben wir uns da eher an Strecken gehalten , die mehr im Wald lagen und weniger Absturzgefahr beinhalten . 
Das mit der SIS hat uns leider nicht mehr gereicht , da ich Samstags arbeiten musste und wir keine Lust hatten unseren Urlaub mit Stress zu beginnen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. August 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> ...aber Kerstin hat ein bisschen Probleme mit stark abfallendem Gelände neben einem Trail und deshalb haben wir uns da eher an Strecken gehalten , die mehr im Wald lagen und weniger Absturzgefahr beinhalten...



dann ist rodalben sicher nicht geeignet. ich habe dort schon einige den hang runterhageln sehen...


----------



## SpeedyR (14. August 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> G][/URL]
> 
> Für einen Flachlandradler wie mich war der Trip doch sehr anstrengend.
> Der Bikepark bei Braunlage ist auch einen Besuch wert.



Sehr gut,sehr gut.

Bin evtl schon mitte der Woche im Harz.

Grüße Rafa


----------



## Kruko (15. August 2009)

Training für den Harz

Wir waren letztens mal wieder im Solling unterwegs. Der ein oder andere kennt die Strecke noch vom GT-Treffen 2007. Hat tierisch Spaß gemacht und die Maus hat die Runde auch geschafft. Am Ende standen 60 km und 1400 hm auf dem Garmin.

Hier ein paar Eindücke














Nimmt der Anstieg denn nie ein Ende?? 





Und wieder geht es nach oben





Die letzte Steigung nach 58 km. Juhu 





Wir freuen uns schon auf nächstes Wochenende


----------



## mountymaus (15. August 2009)

Es mussten natürlich auch kleine Pausen eingelegt werden.

Der Jörg am Bärenkopf, der höchste Punkt der Runde 483m NN.






Ich am Bärenkopf






Dann, nach längerem Anstieg der Jörg am Troll. So langsam fängt der Troll an zu faulen...  Mal sehen, wann wir ihn mal wieder besuchen.






Zu Anfang der Runde habe ich dem Jörg gesagt, dass ich mal wieder zum Troll möchte. Und siehe da,...
GESCHAFFT!!!






Die Runde hat mal wieder richtig Spaß  gemacht und ich durfte den XCR LE (von Jörg) mal zum Training für den Harz bewegen. Wir haben uns sehr gut verstanden und ich habe mich richtig wohl auf dem Rad gefühlt.


----------



## versus (15. August 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich am Bärenkopf



sieht nach einer feinen runde aus. dir passt das xcr in m???
dann weiss ich ja jemanden, den ich bald mal auf meins setzen muss


----------



## mountymaus (15. August 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sieht nach einer feinen runde aus. dir passt das xcr in m???
> dann weiss ich ja jemanden, den ich bald mal auf meins setzen muss





Zumindest habe ich mich richtig wohl gefühlt. Auch einige "knifflige" Passagen waren kein Problem. (Du kennst die Runde ja). Eine kleine 

gemeine Rampe, welche mir mit fast allen anderen Rädern zu schaffen macht, bin ich gut hinauf gekommen (letzte Steigung vor Bad 

Karlshafen). Oben am Ende der Ur-schrei... schön blöd aber das musste sein.


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. August 2009)

Noch nicht im Einsatz, aber morgen.
Wer treibt sich den morgen im Harz rum?
Ein Bekannter (auch GT-Fahrer, vielleicht kann ich in ja zum Treffen überreden) und ich treffen uns morgen gegen 10:30Uhr in Bad Harzburg auf den großen Parkplatz (bei der Fußgängerbrücke). Wahrscheinlich wirds eine Brockenrunde, mal sehen.


----------



## Kruko (15. August 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sieht nach einer feinen runde aus. dir passt das xcr in m???
> dann weiss ich ja jemanden, den ich bald mal auf meins setzen muss



Denk aber daran, dass es teuer werden kann  Der XCR ist bei Insa grenzwärtig (siehe auch die Sattelstütze, aber sie kam prima damit zurecht (hat sie ja auch schon geschrieben)

@sassy

Wir sind höchstwahrscheinlich morgen im Solling unterwegs. Viel Spaß bei Deiner Runde


----------



## versus (15. August 2009)

neneee, ich glaube nicht, dass das teuer wird. ich würde der liebsten trotzdem gerne mal die vorteile eines fullys näherbringen.

gleich kommt besuch aus der pfalz und morgen gibts dann mit schwerem (ketzerei-) gerät eine trailrunde rund um z-city...


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. August 2009)

Gerade noch eine kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht. Einmal in die Stadt und zurück (18km)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (16. August 2009)

So, zurück aus dem Harz und bereits frischgemach.
Waren warme (28°C) anstrengede (1200HM) 40 km.
Sehr verblockte Tails um in der Gegend um Bad Harzburg/Torfhaus/Oderbrück








Leider hat sich beim Feindkontakt (Hinkelstein) der Freilauf verabschiedet, das hieß die letzten 5 km bis Torfhaus schieben und dann Straße runter bis Bad Harzburg. Der einzige Höhepunkt der Straßentour war das Überholen einer C-Klasse mit 65 km/h.


----------



## Davidbelize (17. August 2009)

wo is ditt nu?   schorfheide oder toscana?










hab seit 2 wochen urlaub---------------und noch 2 wochen vor mir.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2009)

David wo is das? Geht Donnerstag Abend noch ein Nightride?


----------



## Davidbelize (17. August 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> David wo is das? Geht Donnerstag Abend noch ein Nightride?




rummelsberg bei brodowin
kannst dich ja melden...


----------



## Kelme (18. August 2009)

RennFresse beim Bikemarathon Pfälzerwald am vergangenen Samstag. 70 km starr und singlespeed. Aua.


----------



## GTdanni (24. August 2009)

So und nun will ich nach 2 Wochenenden am Rennsteig mal ein paar Bilder und kurze Eindrücke zeigen. 

Am ersten der beiden WE`s sind wir den Rennsteig an einem Tag gefahren. 
Das bedeutet 200Km und über 3100hm. 

Das Zaskar und auch ich haben diese Aufgabe gut gemeistert (2 Platten und einmal leicht gestürzt) 
Ich hatte vor dieser Fahrt schon ein halbes Jahr Bammel und war echt froh das so locker geschafft zu haben. 

Hier ein paar Bilder. 



 

Start in Hörschel 








Pause am Grenzadler









Pause nach ca der Hälfte 









Pause kurz vorm Ziel (25km)  






 

Im Ziel.  Und dann gab es bis 23:30 Bier - Dusche - Bett. 




Nun am letzten Wochenende ging es mit Zaskar und Edge wieder nach Thüringen. 

Anreise am Donnerstag und am Freitag die erste Runde mit den Frauen. 
45Km aber schon weit über 1000hm. 

Am Samstag dann 70km mit ca 2200hm auf teilweise sehr schwerem Boden oder kniffligen Abfahrten. 

Ich hatte am VR 3 Durchschläge jeweils auf Abfahrten (2mal bei ca 45km/h und einmal wie auf dem Bild zu sehen auf einem steilen Grashang) 
Danach hatte ich jedes Vertrauen in mein Rad und an mich verloren und hab so jedesmal auf der Abfahrt etliche Meter verloren die ich dann im nächsten Anstieg aufholen musste.  
Ansonsten kenne ich da kaum Bedenken und bleibe immer an den Fullyfahrern mit meinem Voll HT dran. 

Man wird also nicht jünger und ein leichtes Fully muss her.  


Hier erstmal ein paar Bilder aus Thüringen. 




































Da hatte ich noch Zeit zu winken. 















 




Und am Sonntag ging es noch aufs Rennrad. 
Da war ich dann nach 53km und ca 1000hm völlig fertig und mache nun bis zum WE nichts mehr auf dem Rad. 







 



Cu Danni


----------



## versus (24. August 2009)

respekt! ein fast furchterregendes progamm - 200km mtb, das ist schon happig


----------



## divergent! (25. August 2009)

schöne bilder...was ich lustig finde ist wie zierlich dein gt mtb im vergleich zu den anderen rädern wirkt


----------



## Beaufighter (25. August 2009)

Hey, der Rennsteig ist klasse zum biken. Ich war Ostern dort, wir sind ihn nicht ganz gefahren. Wir haben uns in der Gegend bei Neuhaus a. R. aufgehalten. In Blankenburg haben wir noch die kleine Greifenwarte angesehn. Ich will aber nochmal hin und den Rennsteig auch mal komplett durch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (25. August 2009)

Uff, da habt ihr ja richtig was "gerissen"


----------



## gtbiker (25. August 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Am ersten der beiden WE`s sind wir den Rennsteig an einem Tag gefahren.
> Das bedeutet 200Km und über 3100hm
> 
> ....und war echt froh das so *locker* geschafft zu haben.



 

Respekt 
Was hattet ihr verpflegungstechnisch dabei?
Gruß


----------



## GTdanni (25. August 2009)

Also ich hatte 3 Bananen im Rucksack und hab mir unterwegs am Grenzadler (Biathlon WM Stadion) noch 3 Schokorioegel geholt. 

Nach ca der Hälfte der KM und über der Hälfte der HM gab es noch zum Mittag Nudeln mit Gulasch.  

Getränke hatte ich 3l in der Blase im Rucksack und 2 mal 800ml am Rad die ich ein paar mal noch unterwegs auffüllte, unter anderem an der Werraquelle am Rennsteig. 

Das Wetter war perfekt und die 9:40 (reine Fahrzeit) vergingen wie im Flug (Start war 07:07 Uhr und Ankunft 18:51 Uhr) 


Und jetzt noch für alle die sich jetzt schon wundern, geplant ist das wir die Tour auch mal am nächsten Tag wieer zurück fahren. 
So sparen wir uns den aufwändigen Autotransfer. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. August 2009)

Da das Teil am Freitag im Harz richtig Spaß gemacht hat, mußte es heute für die Feierabendrunde herhalten:











und der Sattel isat doch bequem


----------



## Briggtopp (25. August 2009)

Haut mich nicht gleich, wusste nicht wohin mit dem Bild


----------



## TigersClaw (25. August 2009)

Sassy, das Teil is klasse und fährt sich auch so. Falls Du es irgendwann abgeben möchtest, denk an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (30. August 2009)

Heute im Harz, "Schon wieder"



und dann auf dem letzten Downhill, ein 0,5m Drop und bei der Landung ein Knack
Irgentwo die linke Schraube der Dämpferwippe verloren



dadurch wurde das Loch natürlich länglich und der Bolzen knacke bei der Landung durch



somit erstmal das Ende meines LTS.
Schön wars trotzdem.


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. August 2009)

Macht einfach Laune mit dem LTS zu fahren


----------



## gtbiker (31. August 2009)

Bilderreiz oder Reizbilder? 

Bissl unterwegs gewesen....

Secret Trails





Playing in the woods





Lovely flowers





Märchenwald





But suddenly....Kelevra!




Gruß


----------



## Beaufighter (1. September 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Bilderreiz oder Reizbilder?
> 
> Bissl unterwegs gewesen....



Mal wieder sehr sehr geile Bilder! Mit was für einer Camera bist du eigentlich so schön kreativ? Kannst du mir das Märchenwald Bild zukommen lassen? Ich hätte es so gern als Wallpaper  ..

Lieben Gruß


----------



## zaskar-le (1. September 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Mal wieder sehr sehr geile Bilder!



Schließe mich an! 

Wie hast Du es beim Märchenwaldfoto eigentlich geschafft, dass die komplette linke Seite unscharf (vor allem auch in der Tiefe) und die rechte Seite scharf ist? Ich brauch' eine neue Kamera...


----------



## gtbiker (1. September 2009)

Danke! 

Unterwegs bin ich mit einer Canon EOS 400D, Objektiv ist zur Zeit fast ausschließlich das Canon EF 50/1.8 II (Festbrennweite), das ist billig und sehr gut in der Leistung.
Das 4te Bild ist wiedermal mit Tiltshifteffekt überprägt, soll auf das saftige Gras und die schönen Bäume sowie derren Spiegelung im Wasser hinleiten.
Hin und wieder entsättige ich Bilder massiv, weils mir einfach besser gefällt.
Fürs letzte Bild habe ich mal wieder einen externen Blitz angekurbelt.
Viele Grüße 
p.s.: Miss Beaufighter: Hast PN.


----------



## Beaufighter (1. September 2009)

Vielen lieben Dank auch! Die Canon habe ich auch im Visier und überlege noch, ob es eine Pentax wird oder doch eine Olympus....


----------



## kingmoe (1. September 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Unterwegs bin ich mit einer Canon EOS 400D, Objektiv ist zur Zeit fast ausschließlich das Canon EF 50/1.8 II (Festbrennweite), das ist billig und sehr gut in der Leistung.



Das kann ich auch jedem Canon-Knipser empfehlen. Ich habe das MK I und es ist zurzeit mein liebstes. Man kann ja nicht immer gleich die Kohle für ein 1.4er raushauen. Und man muss es auch nicht, wenn man einfach nur schöne Bike-Bilder (und auch andere) machen will. Die 50mm werden durch den Crop-Faktor auch zu einer schönen Portrait-Brennweite.


----------



## chewbacca11 (5. September 2009)




----------



## oliversen (6. September 2009)

Neuzugang. Heute fuer mich im ersten Einsatz. Sehr fein....





oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. September 2009)

hübsch! bei dem gelb bin ich mir noch nicht sicher wie ich es finde, aber der rahmen ist sehr fein. ist aber nicht der von peter, oder?


----------



## divergent! (6. September 2009)

hmm...an sich wirklich sehr hübsch. gabel passt aber farblich nicht...lenkt dann zu sehr ab. gabel in weiß wär sicher hübscher.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. September 2009)

Ich war am Freitag auf Entdeckertour auf Usedom Richtung Peenemünde:


























Sind leider nur Handyfotos, ne richtige Cam hatte ich nicht mit.


----------



## gtbiker (6. September 2009)

Eigentlich wollte ich euch hier von meiner schönen Tour heute berichten. Der bevorstehende Montag und die damit einhergehende Arbeitswoche zwingen einen nahezu zur "aktiven Entspannung". Die ganze Welt schreit förmlich nach einer Tour.
Es war eigentlich ein sehr schöner Tag.

Zunächst ging es durch kleine Tunnel und schnelle Wiesentrails dem Wald entgegen.





Auf den saftigen Wiesen musste der ein oder andere Apfel dran glauben.





Verrückte Welt, Krokuse Anfang September. Zerbrechliche Welt.





Kurz eine Pause einlegen, Shirt und Helm wollen Frischluft, das Rad ein wenig unbeschwerte Freizügigkeit und der Fahrer ein wenig Ruhe vom Stress.





Denn was folgte ist klar, Trails! Zunächst sehr schnell, den Renntrieb fördernd.





Dann hochwärts über hinterlistigen Schotter, der seinen Namen eigentlich gegen "Steinbrocken" eintauschen sollte.





Es folgte der technische Teil. Kleine schmale Holzbrücken. Abrutschen oder Verfehlen, nein danke!





Aber auch größere Exemplare gab es zu überwinden. 





Wenn auch das Vertrauen in diese Konstruktionen ein wenig unausgeprägt war. Zu Recht.




Und wie oben schon erwähnt, war es eigentlich ein sehr schöner Tag. Eigentlich nur deshalb, weil ich heute abend erfahren musste, dass mein Bruder in die Intensivstation eingeliefert worden ist, nachdem man ihn mehr tot als lebendig in seiner Blutlaache liegend gefunden hatte. 
Fast alle Knochen des Schädels sind mehrfach gebrochen.
Aus.


----------



## Beaufighter (7. September 2009)

Hey Tewje, 
das mit deinem Bruder ist ja schrecklich  Ich hoffe es geht ihm derweil besser. Gute Besserung....

Nach so einer Nachricht fällt es mir ja fast schon schwer, was über deinen eigentlichen Beitrag zu schreiben, aber deine Bilder sind einfach genial und haben eine einzigartige Stimmung. Ich freu mich jedesmal, wenn du welche postest und würde sie am liebsten alle in original haben.

Lieben Gruß und viel Kraft


----------



## tofu1000 (7. September 2009)

Nicht nur deine Bilder sind atemberaubend, die darauf folgende Nachricht verursacht ähnliches. Leider im traurigen Sinne. Ich wünsche dir und deiner Familie unheimlich viel Kraft, um diese schweren Tage zu überstehen.


----------



## divergent! (7. September 2009)

wow sowas ist heftig und kann einen echt diverse wochen lang den letzten nerv und lust rauben. aber hoffentlich wird alles gut und dein bruder kommt ohne bleibende schäden davon. ich drück den hier

so nun mal zurück zum thema. hab heute mal versucht mit dem talera durchn wald zu rollern.

ergebnis 1:

den versuch das rad als quasi crosser aufzubauen ist mehr als geglückt

ergebnis 2:

39:18 geht auf der straße für grundlage gut, flacher wald ebenso...für knackige anstiege wirds hart....ergo hinten werden noch 2 zähne mehr kommen oder vorne 2 weniger

ergebnis 3:

speedmax taugt nur bedingt im herbstlichen wald, aber weibchen hat am rad 1,9er z-max die ich wohl wechseln werde

ergebnis 4:

meine selbst aufgebautes vorderes lr geht bestens. dann warte ich noch auf die hinteren speichen für das "neue" hr.

in der hoffnug ich bekomme den spaß dann auch so hin wie vorne

ergebnis 5:

alfine kurbel bleibt wegen hervorragender steifigkeit

ergebnis 6:

der herbst kann kommen und low cost fetzt


----------



## oliversen (7. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> hübsch! bei dem gelb bin ich mir noch nicht sicher wie ich es finde, aber der rahmen ist sehr fein. ist aber nicht der von peter, oder?



Das Gelb ist sicher etwas kraeftig. Zuvor hatte ich es mit einer gelben Judy SL aufgebaut. Damit wirkte es, durch die siberne Krone und die schwarzen Faltenbelaege, etwas neutraler. Aber die Duke funktioniert einfach super. Bleibt also vorerst mal. 

Der Rahmen ist uebrigens nicht von Peter. Vielmehr ist der das Ergebnis eines Schusses ueber den Teich den ich schon vor langer Zeit abgegeben habe.

oliversen


----------



## gtbiker (7. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (7. September 2009)

Beim Rennen am letzten Sonntag in Gützkow:














Mit dabei war übrigens dieses schöne Gerät, leider nicht meins:


----------



## alf2 (9. September 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur deshalb, weil ich heute abend erfahren musste, dass mein Bruder in die Intensivstation eingeliefert worden ist, nachdem man ihn mehr tot als lebendig in seiner Blutlaache liegend gefunden hatte.
> Fast alle Knochen des Schädels sind mehrfach gebrochen.
> Aus.


 Wie ist den das passiert?

Jedenfalls auch von mir baldige Besserung!


----------



## daywalker71 (9. September 2009)

Auch von mir aus der Ferne ein "Gute Besserung und baldige, vollständige Genesung" und Dir und Deiner/Seiner Familie viel Kraft für die aktuelle und kommende Zeit.


----------



## Janikulus (9. September 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Verrückte Welt, Krokuse Anfang September. Zerbrechliche Welt.



schöne Bilder!

aber (Botanikermodus ein)

das ist kein Krokus sondern eine Herbstzeitlose (Colchicum autumnale), Blüte von September bis Oktober, ist eigentlich ein Zeichen für das Ende vom Sommer.

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## gtbiker (9. September 2009)

Danke!
wie es passiert ist, kein Ahnung, Amnesie und nullkommanull Indizien für das Eine oder Andere geben genug Raum für Spekulationen. Naja, Freitag lange OP, wird schon; irgendwie.
Janikulus, danke dir für die Erklärung! 
Obwohl ich den letzten Teil vom Satz gar nicht so genau wissen wollte....


----------



## kingmoe (9. September 2009)

Gestern Abend habe ich mit Pelmeni bei einem Bier den Sonnenuntergang am Hamburger Hafen genossen. Schön war´s - und vielleicht ja schon der Abschied von den lauen Sommerabenden.











Vorsicht, kein GT! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (9. September 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Gestern Abend habe ich mit Pelmeni bei einem Bier den Sonnenuntergang am Hamburger Hafen genossen.



mit korat, sonst denken die leute noch, du hast dir am hafen ne schüssel sibirische teigwaren reingepfiffen


----------



## Stemmel (10. September 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> schöne Bilder!
> 
> aber (Botanikermodus ein)
> 
> ...



DAS verbreitet irgendwie schlechte Stimmung!


----------



## Gios88 (11. September 2009)

Ich war vom 02. bis 09.09 am schönen Bodensee, ein wenig Unterwegs, und natürlich auch auf der Euro- Bike in Friedrichshafen.
Leider geht die schöne Zeit immer soooo schnell vorbei.


----------



## divergent! (11. September 2009)

heute wieder die heimatrunde durchn wald. langsam machts spaß...erst recht wenn man an nem 10%er nen carbonrenner überholt trotz wurzeln und mörderübersetzung.

so langsam wird herbstlich.


----------



## Fluffi (13. September 2009)

Schöne tour um den Drachenfels in Königswinter, die leider in einem Felgenplatzer endete.


----------



## divergent! (13. September 2009)

autschn...wie passiertn sowas?


----------



## Fluffi (13. September 2009)

Beim Runterbremsen im trail schon gemerkt das die Hinterradbremse rhythmisch anfängt zu schleifen. 5m vorm Ende kamm der große Knall und die Felgenflange sah aus wie ein Schweinchenringel. Kollege kann zurück und fragte ob auf mich jemand geschossen hatte 

Will gar nicht wissen wie so etwas endet wenn man mit 30-40 km/h Unterwegs ist. Ich hatte etwa Schritttempo und mich hat es nur zur Seite geschubst. Man denke an den Voigt bei der tour de france.


----------



## divergent! (13. September 2009)

was für ne felge war den das?

doof wenn sowas dann auch noch 20km vor zuhause passiert.


----------



## Fluffi (13. September 2009)

8 oder 9 Jahre alte Keba mit Scott Naben. Frag mich nich was ich damals bezahlt hab. Auch wenn die Vordere noch ganz ist werden die nun gegen Mavic oder ähnliches getauscht.


----------



## divergent! (13. September 2009)

hmm...wenn ich 2 rigida dp22 finden würde in 32 loch könnte ich die evtl 517er mavics anbieten....aber ich glaub es wird schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluffi (13. September 2009)

Passt schon, werd mal Montag schauen was´n neuer Laufradsatz kostet. Die Naben sind ja auch so alt. Hoffe nur das die 8fach Kassette da noch passt.


----------



## gremlino (13. September 2009)

> Hoffe nur das die 8fach Kassette da noch passt.



passt ohne Probleme, hab auf dem LTS auch nen neuen LRS von Rose und dann mit 8-fach Kassette. Freilaufbreite ist wie früher, nie geändert. Nur die 9-fach Kassette ist sogesehen schmaler.


----------



## Pharell (13. September 2009)

*@ Oliversen
*
Wie lang issen die Einbauhöhe deiner gelben Rock Shox am Zaskar?


----------



## oliversen (13. September 2009)

Pharell schrieb:


> *@ Oliversen
> *
> Wie lang issen die Einbauhöhe deiner gelben Rock Shox am Zaskar?




Hi,

die Einbauhoehe der Duke/80mm sind etwa 460mm.
Beim Bike handelt es sich uebrigens um ein Xizang.

oliversen


----------



## Pharell (13. September 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Einbauhoehe der Duke/80mm sind etwa 460mm.
> Beim Bike handelt es sich uebrigens um ein Xizang.
> ...



Stimmt, verschaut.
Kurz bitte noch.
Was würdeste meinen: 
Hatte vorher in meinem Bike (siehe Album) eine Bomber drin und nun soll eine *Rock Shox Sid Race, 80mm,* 2010 mit 365mm Einbauhöhe zum zuge kommen. Geht das gut bzgl Geometrie?

*DankeDanke*


----------



## aggressor2 (13. September 2009)

ich wurde zwar nicht gefragt, würde aber meinen, dass es wohl eher 465mm sein sollten und das passen müsste.


----------



## cleiende (13. September 2009)

365mm Einbauhöhe?


----------



## Pharell (13. September 2009)

465mm sinds !!!! 

Da habe ich mich vertippt.

was meint ihr?


----------



## oliversen (14. September 2009)

Also wenn es sich um das 98ger Avalanche handeln sollte, dann haette ich ueberhaupt keine Bedenken.

Oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pharell (14. September 2009)

Das freut mich zu hören.  Dann kann das Schrauben bald losgehen. Danke dir.
Wenn es fertig ist, hau ichs hier rein....

*Auf in den Wald,.,.*


----------



## Matthias_M_M (16. September 2009)

Frage: Was passiert wenn man mit seinem neuen Zaskar über eine regennasse Straße fährt die zwar nicht frisch geteert ist aber deren Belag abgefräst ist, dieser eine komische Konsistenz aufweist und man dies leider zu spät bemerkt ?! 

PS.: Zu dem Zeitpunkt der Fotos waren die Reinigungmaßnahmen schon sehr fortgeschritten


----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2009)

na hoffentlich kriegste das alles wieder ab.

p.s. die kabelführung für den umwerfer am carbon zassi hätt ich mir aber anders gewünscht. mindestens am oberrohr. 
warum is das geraffel nicht innen verlegt?


----------



## divergent! (17. September 2009)

ach du sau...na das ist ja mal schön ärgerlich. 

@alex...warum? zugführung ist doch gut so...da kann man wenigstens nen leichten rr-umwerfer dranbauen ohne großes gebastel.


----------



## Matthias_M_M (17. September 2009)

Ja Radl ist schon wieder sauber. Musste da mit nem aggressiven Scheibenbremsreiniger hingehen da hat sich der Teer sofort verflüssigt (sieht man am ersten Bild am Unterrohr ganz gut). Hab dennoch 1,5 Std penibel rumgeputzt bis es wieder halbwegs sauber war. Meine Beine hab ich auch wieder sauber bekommen (war auch nicht so leicht) aber auf meiner guten Bikekleidung hab ich jetzt tausend schwarzer Punkte, die zu entfernen hatte ich bis jetzt noch keinen Nerv..


----------



## gtbiker (17. September 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (18. September 2009)

"wasissnsche schlammschwein" am dicken wilhelm


----------



## tofu1000 (18. September 2009)

schöner & schneller...


----------



## divergent! (18. September 2009)

vorallem hat mich die kette in den wahnsinn getrieben. knochentrocken, versifft, knack knirschel...nachm hochdruckreiniger wars schöner. hab beim reinigen aber irgendwie den rostschutzlack teilweise mit abgekärchert

naja da wirds wohl über den winter schön zur ratte werden

mein hr hält auch. sagt mal weiß einer von euch ob 2,3er z-max in den rahmen passen?....traktor fänd ich lustig.


----------



## spessarter (18. September 2009)

> Frage: Was passiert wenn man mit seinem neuen Zaskar über eine regennasse Straße fährt die zwar nicht frisch geteert ist aber deren Belag abgefräst ist, dieser eine komische Konsistenz aufweist und man dies leider zu spät bemerkt ?!



... gibs zu, die Baustelle war abgesperrt und Du bist trotzdem durchgefahren


----------



## aggressor2 (19. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> sagt mal weiß einer von euch ob 2,3er z-max in den rahmen passen?....traktor fänd ich lustig.



die aktuellen 2.35er zmax fallen sehr schmal aus. hab hier zmax millenium 2.35, zmax millenium 2.1, zmax classic comp 2.35.
die millenium sind älter und der aktuelle ist im trockenen dem 2.1er millenium zum verwechseln ähnlich. 
wenn du willst bau ich auch mal beide auf die gleiche felge und mess nach, aber das is so und so beschiss.


----------



## goegolo (20. September 2009)

Slowenien, Soca Tal. Der Hobel hobelt


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. September 2009)

Altmetall unter sich


----------



## mani.r (21. September 2009)

auch im einsatz letzte woche - Livigno:


----------



## hoeckle (21. September 2009)

SSIT 09


----------



## versus (21. September 2009)

schon zurück??? und war das richter vor ein paar wochen nicht noch geschaltet?
hast du ihnen die hacken gezeigt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (21. September 2009)

da waer ich auch gerne dabei gewesen.... und jetzt kriegen die neuseelaender auch noch die 2010 er wm. 
aber ein verlaengerte we in finale muss ich mir mal einplanen!


----------



## hoeckle (21. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> schon zurück??? und war das richter vor ein paar wochen nicht noch geschaltet?
> hast du ihnen die hacken gezeigt ?


 

nein - sind noch da. bringe morgen den herrn stoph nach zh

das war am freitag noch geschaltet

auf gewisse art habe ich das


----------



## divergent! (24. September 2009)

nachdem ich ja nun ständig mit dem talera durch die wälder heize und mich mein lts immer trauriger anschaut musste ich am mittwoch mal ne runde mit dem sofa drehen. ich bin wieder zu der erkenntnis gekommen daß es rein vom fahren her für mich eher ein tourer ist. nächstes jahr wird es einiges abspecken, schöner werden und technisch leckerer. naja aber ne bequeme herbstrunde musste sein.

das übliche posen



 

es herbstld ein wenig



 

 

 

und hier will ich nochmal mit kamera rein. ist ne kiesgrube,,,war da letztens am we schon drin aber leider keine bilder gemacht. ist ein spektakuläres loch wenn man drin ist:



 

auf dem rückweg kam mir einer mit nem gt trikot und kinderwagen entgegen. mitsamt familie...war das einer von hier?

ps. danke alex...glaub ich habs jetzt kapiert


----------



## SpeedyR (24. September 2009)

SChöne Bilder!

Aber wozu ist das Babyspielzeug auf dem Lenker da?


----------



## divergent! (24. September 2009)

das ist meine klingel....und lockert oft angefressene gesichter auf


----------



## aggressor2 (24. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ps. danke alex...glaub ich habs jetzt kapiert



fein gemacht


----------



## Fluffi (26. September 2009)

Runde um den Drachenfels in Königswinter.
Sehr nettes Gebiet, leider bei dem Wetter viele Wanderer.


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. September 2009)

schöne runde am do. mit forumskollegen>muss mich auch mal mit bike ablichten lassen>am besten in fahrt

@divergent:
ist immer wieder komisch für mich ein MTB zu sehen,dass nur einen gabelholm hat>da fehlt doch was

gruß
tom


----------



## divergent! (27. September 2009)

ja der leftykram kommt ja auch bald an ein anderes rad.....das lts wird nochmal neu und schick aufgebaut....aber wieder mit einer etwas anderen gabel....mal sehen wie ihr dann meckert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (27. September 2009)

so heute wie versprochen mal ein paar bilder aus der kalkhöhle.....



 

da schlängelt es sich gut 80 meter tief lang



 

schlammig wars



 

 

schienbeine wie beton



 

schöne wellige traktorspuren vom dicken gelben etwas



 

 

verdammter schlamm und kein geld zum reinigen.....wird mir schön alles zerfressen



 

 

danach ein päuschen unterm baum


----------



## gtbiker (27. September 2009)

Na dann lass dich mal nicht erwischen.....die Steinbruchbetreiber hier sind da nicht gerade zimperlich. Und das zu Recht, ist ja deren Grundstück, da hat unsereins eigentlich nix zu suchen, eigentlich. 


Und das schreibe ich, obwohl ich oft in Steinbrüchen umhergeistere....meist aber mit Genehmigung


----------



## divergent! (27. September 2009)

ist ja auch richtig....aber hey was wär das leben ohne "nervenkitzel". und so ganz nebenbei...wenn da plötzlich ein loch ohne zaun und schilder direkt aufm feld ist....bin da irgendwie reingefallen


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. September 2009)

Heute mit meiner Tochter das Peiner Land unsicher gemacht. (Ich bin aber Fremdgegangen)


----------



## gtbiker (30. September 2009)

Nochmal ein ähnliches Bild wie vor kurzem, bloß diesmal inklusive der Anfahrt


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. September 2009)

vor ein paar tagen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (1. Oktober 2009)

Hab da noch was aus Südtirol ausgegraben.

Das Wetter ist derzeit in Oberfranken echt bescheiden  ,also gerade richtig passend.





Der der da auf halbes höhe schon halbtot liegt bin ich (die Abfahrt war dafür erste Sahne  )


----------



## alf2 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab auch wieder mal festgestellt, daß das Sanction bei weitem mein genialstes GT ist:





obwohl ein DHI wohl auch nicht verkehrt gewesen währe:


----------



## mani.r (6. Oktober 2009)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch wieder mal festgestellt, daß das Sanction bei weitem mein genialstes GT ist:
> URL]



ich kann mich da gar nicht festlegen, welches von meinen 2 das bessere ist. jedes in seinem einsatzgebiet ist ein traum.

wo bist du da unterwegs????


wohl das letzte mal in oberammergau.











noch 2 aus livigno:


----------



## alf2 (6. Oktober 2009)

mani.r schrieb:


> ich kann mich da gar nicht festlegen, welches von meinen 2 das bessere ist. jedes in seinem einsatzgebiet ist ein traum.
> 
> wo bist du da unterwegs????


Bei mir ist das Sanction mittlerweile das bike für alles!
Die anderen werden kaum mehr bewegt. Im bikepark könnte es allerdings schon manchmal mehr sein.

Die Fotos oben wurden im bikepark Semmering gemacht!
Hier noch ein paar Fotos von Touren im Salzkammergut (Bad Goisern) und in der Wachau (Jauerling)!













Hier noch eine Großaufnahme von meinem Schätzchen :





Ps: du scheinst den besseren Fotografen zu haben!


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2009)

alf2 schrieb:


>





ich finde es auch sehr schön zu sehen, dass inzwischen eine ganze menge aktuelle gts mit viel spass gefahren werden.

mein plastebomber ist übrigens gerade eben fertig geworden und der rucksack für die morgige feierabendpremierenrunde ist gepackt


----------



## Matthias_M_M (7. Oktober 2009)

spessarter schrieb:


> ... gibs zu, die Baustelle war abgesperrt und Du bist trotzdem durchgefahren




Klar war die gesperrt aber bin vorher auch schonmal dran vorbei gefahren da war alles noch ganz harmlos, war halt einfach Pech in der Kombination mit Regen und warmer Fahrbahn da hat wohl das Regenwasser den Belag aufgenommen und verflüssigt. 

Die Baustellenschilder haben übrigens auch zig Autos umfahren, habs gesehen, deren Unterboden und Radkästen werden wohl nicht mehr rosten, die sind jetzt konserviert


----------



## divergent! (7. Oktober 2009)

bei mir ist , gezwungener maßen, etwas anders...wer entdeckts?


----------



## goegolo (7. Oktober 2009)

Singlespeed, warumn?


----------



## divergent! (7. Oktober 2009)

brauchte geld...und auf schaltgedöns kann ich am ehesten verzichten. alles was aktuell an dem rahmen dran verbaut ist kommt so wie es ist im winter an einen anderen rahmen. das lts wird winter 2010 kpl neu aufgebaut.


----------



## lyteka (7. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ...Das lts wird Winter 2010 kpl. neu aufgebaut.




Das ist eine gute Idee.  
Am besten mit der Gabel beginnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2009)

gabelgedöns kommt ja auch woanders dran....das lts wird erstmal poliert und bekommt dann ne polierte german a unter umständen rein.....


----------



## Janikulus (8. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> gabelgedöns kommt ja auch woanders dran....das lts wird erstmal poliert und bekommt dann ne polierte german a unter umständen rein.....



echt, du willst dein LTS Spin polieren??


----------



## divergent! (9. Oktober 2009)

die kpl hütte wird poliert sein mit rot eloxierten kleinteilen...wird schon schick


----------



## kingmoe (9. Oktober 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> echt, du willst dein LTS Spin polieren??



Ja, das schmerzt.


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Oktober 2009)

Man ist ja "krude" Ideen von dir gewohnt, aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass der Spin wohl etwas seltener ist als der "normale" Polierte, der ja recht oft auf einschlägigen Plattformen angeboten wird, kann ich leider nur die Augen verdrehen. Aber auf derartige Reaktionen zielst du ja bestimmt.  Wenn ich nur dran denke: Eloxal entfernen (lassen), polieren (lassen), versiegeln (lassen) - "lassen", um ein wirklich zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis zu erzielen. Dafür bekommst du bestimmt schon fast einen in BB. Und wenn ich Arbeitsaufwand und Ergebnis gegenüberstelle, komm ich (wie neulich schon bei dem diskutierten Zaskar) zum gleichen Ergebnis: Es steht in keinem Verhältnis zueinander. Und da ist die Seltenheit des Spin noch gar nicht einbezogen. Aber du "rechnest" bestimmt anders.


----------



## gtbiker (9. Oktober 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Es steht in keinem Verhältnis zueinander.


Genau das denke ich auch immer bei divergent!s Aufbauten! 
Aber ich glaube ganz genau das ist ihm 1. sch**ßegal und 2. gehört das mit zum Plan dazu und 3. hofft man natürlich immer auf ein alles-entschädigendes Ergebniss. Ich jedenfalls finde die Ergebnisse bisher top! Auch wenn ich die Kisten so nicht fahren würde.
Gruß


----------



## Syborg (9. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ....das lts wird erstmal poliert und bekommt dann ne polierte german a unter umständen rein.....



mach das nicht  Aber wer eine Lefty in ein LTS einbaut, der ist zu allem fähig 

By the way - Ich werd demnächst mein 96er LTS in BB verkaufen. Da brauchst Du auch nichts mehr polieren. Nimm lieber das. Ist allerdings ein 20" Bolide  

Gruß Syborg


----------



## divergent! (9. Oktober 2009)

man das ist farbe und eh vergÃ¤nglich. da sind genÃ¼gend kratzer dran und ich fahre meine rÃ¤der und schau da weniger drauf ob da was forumskonform oder wie auch immer ist. mir ging es immer nur um den rahmen...wie der lackiert ist...wurscht. wer ihn haben will und mir gleichzeitig einen in bb gibt...gerne. spare ich mir den aufwand. rahmen polieren kostet mich 60â¬ da bekomme ich definitiv keinen in bb.

und meine rÃ¤der baue ich fÃ¼r mich auf...wer auf original patina und lack usw steht kann das gerne tun. mir ist das in gewissen fÃ¤llen egal. wemm ich mir im forum so manche farbzusammenstellung ansehe wird mir auch Ã¼bel. und wenn ich dann sehe...ah rad von kollege x wird immer toll gefunden , egal wie es aussieht, weil man mit dem auch so schÃ¶n kaffee trinken kann und immer mal ein teil abfÃ¤llt ist mir auch alles klar.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Oktober 2009)

was macht denn ein LTS 'Spin' aus? isses denn überhaupt so eins? hab bis jetz keinen dollen schriftzug gesehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (9. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ich finde es auch sehr schön zu sehen, dass inzwischen eine ganze menge aktuelle gts mit viel spass gefahren werden.
> 
> mein plastebomber ist übrigens gerade eben fertig geworden und der rucksack für die morgige feierabendpremierenrunde ist gepackt


Da bin ich ja schon sehr gespannt darauf, Fotos davon zu sehen!


----------



## divergent! (9. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> was macht denn ein LTS 'Spin' aus? isses denn überhaupt so eins? hab bis jetz keinen dollen schriftzug gesehn...




scheibar daß der hauptrahmen schwarz und der hinterbau rot eloxiert ist..also nix was man nicht auch selber machen kann......


----------



## Syborg (10. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> man das ist farbe und eh vergänglich. da sind genügend kratzer dran und ich fahre meine räder und schau da weniger drauf ob da was forumskonform oder wie auch immer ist. mir ging es immer nur um den rahmen...wie der lackiert ist...wurscht. wer ihn haben will und mir gleichzeitig einen in bb gibt...gerne. spare ich mir den aufwand. rahmen polieren kostet mich 60 da bekomme ich definitiv keinen in bb.
> 
> und meine räder baue ich für mich auf...wer auf original patina und lack usw steht kann das gerne tun. mir ist das in gewissen fällen egal. wemm ich mir im forum so manche farbzusammenstellung ansehe wird mir auch übel. und wenn ich dann sehe...ah rad von kollege x wird immer toll gefunden , egal wie es aussieht, weil man mit dem auch so schön kaffee trinken kann und immer mal ein teil abfällt ist mir auch alles klar.



Forumskonforme Aufbauten gibt es sowas? 

_...ah rad von kollege x wird immer toll gefunden , egal wie es aussieht_   -stimmt, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen 

Solltest Du jedoch mal bei mir in der Gegend sein, schau auf nen Kaffee bei mir rein würde mich freuen.

Gruß Syborg


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Oktober 2009)

...könnte ich nen kaba bekommen falls ich mal in der nähe bin? 

schönes we


----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2009)

hier ein paar bilder von der heutigen tour über die albiskette (50km/1300hm):

kurz nach dem albispass








madame war sehr interessiert und kam extra über die halbe wiese gelatscht:




tete de la tour - bürglenstutz:





albishorn mti blick auf zh:




macht wirklich spass das gefährt! das wetter tat ein übriges ;-)


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2009)

Bei Euch war das Wetter ja scheinbar wirklich angenehm. Ich habe gestern nachmittag bei Dauerregen ausgesehen wie nach einer Fangopackung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (12. Oktober 2009)

nice volker


----------



## goegolo (12. Oktober 2009)

Schön, hier an der Küste war es gestern leider schon sehr verhangen und herbstlich.


----------



## oliversen (13. Oktober 2009)

auf dem Weg nach Hause....





oliversen


----------



## versus (13. Oktober 2009)

immer wieder schön deine fotos!


----------



## GTruni (15. Oktober 2009)

Heute auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit...


----------



## GTruni (16. Oktober 2009)

GTruni schrieb:


> Heute auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit...




Und heute gings dann halt wieder zur Arbeit.
Bei garstigen 2°C, im Riet ist's meist nochmals 1...2 K kälter.

Aber nach einer Woche hat man sich daran gewohnt und hofft bereits auf den ersten Schnee...

Wenn nur der Zolgen (Nase) nicht so triefen würde


----------



## cyclery.de (18. Oktober 2009)

Gestern war das GT im Einsatz, ab heute und für die nächsten 6 Wochen nun das hier:


----------



## gtbiker (18. Oktober 2009)

Ah!  Wünsche dir eine gute Genesung! 

Ich bekomme hoffentlich noch dieses Jahr das Titan ausm Knöchel raus


----------



## goegolo (18. Oktober 2009)

Carbon statt Kondition? Gute Besserung!


----------



## Kruko (18. Oktober 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Gestern war das GT im Einsatz, ab heute und für die nächsten 6 Wochen nun das hier:



 Was ist das denn?? Du hast doch nach dem Sturz gesagt, es ist alles in Ordnung Jetzt habe ich ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen.

Ich hoffe doch, dass deswegen nicht das nächste Wochenende für Euch ins Wasser fällt.

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich wünsche dir auch eine gute Besserung 
Trotzdem hoffen wir, dich hier noch einmal begrüßen zu dürfen und das diese Art der Erinnerung nicht zu schlimm ist.


----------



## cyclery.de (18. Oktober 2009)

@all: Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche! 
@GT-Heini und Mountymaus: Den Besuch bereue natürlich nicht! Dumm gelaufen zwar mit dem Fuß aber gewisse Sachen kann man halt nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Kruko (18. Oktober 2009)

Da bin ich aber ein wenig beruhigt.

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von der heutigen Tour. Das Wetter war heute im Gegensatz zu gestern richtig gut 

Gruppenfoto mit Selbstauslöser





Und hier meine beiden Mitfahrer in Action 









War mal wieder ein sehr schönes Wochenende mit wenig Schlaf


----------



## cyclery.de (18. Oktober 2009)

Oh, dann habe ich ja auch noch die Fotosession verpasst. Sind die letzten beiden Bilder aus einem Video ausgeschnitten?


----------



## Kruko (18. Oktober 2009)

Nein, waren Teil einer Bilderfolge


----------



## SpeedyR (18. Oktober 2009)

N Abend Jungs und Mädels!

Ich habe schon meine Genesungswünsche übermittelt,was man aber noch anmerken sollte:

Basti is damit dennoch die kompletten 40km mitgefahren bei den Wetterbedingungen jenseits von gut uns böse.Zeitweise war das eine Fahrt wie auf Schmierseife,einfach nur krank.
Hast meinen grössten Respekt.Die Leistung sich durchzukämpfen war saustark 

Abgesehn von dem kleinen Unfall,war das Wochenende bei den GT Infizierten aus Beverungen einfach genial.So einen Spaß mit Freunden ,-hat man selten 

Grüße Rafa (aka. Rothaus Bierunit)


----------



## cyclery.de (19. Oktober 2009)

Gerade ein wenig auf der Platte gekramt. Gefunden wurden dabei ein paar kurze Clips aus Willingen von 2006. GT DHi in Action filmed by Frankonian Clay Porter aka SpeedyR


----------



## gtbiker (19. Oktober 2009)

Sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus! 
Besonders das Letzte 
Grüße


----------



## divergent! (19. Oktober 2009)

so heute endlich den schönen nachmittag nutzen können um ne runde zu drehen. nach 2 wochen dienst am stück und jetzt der 3. woche im anschluß hatte ich wenigstens mal keine spättour.....und die sonne schien auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (19. Oktober 2009)

halt ein noch...es kann nur eine (n) geben


----------



## Rennkram (19. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Gegend bei dir

Beim letzten Bild dachte ich erst ich seh ne Delle xD


----------



## mani.r (19. Oktober 2009)

Apropos Verletzungen:

Eingschlagen bin ich mit dem Kopf zwischen den beiden Latten. Gebremst hat mich noch der Stacheldrahtzaun der dazwischen gespannt war, sonst wäre ich mit strecktem Hals auf den Pfosten gerutscht. 
Glück muss man haben und so kam ich auch noch zu einem neuen Helm...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySN-ufzb6xA"]YouTube - Bikepark Hindelang crash[/ame]


----------



## divergent! (20. Oktober 2009)

wobei stacheldraht und hals auch keine gute kombi ist.


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Oktober 2009)

Heute mal schnell eine kleine Feierabend- und Erprobungsrunde gedreht:





Die IB ist tot - es lebe die IB. Die schöne eloxierte ist leider endgültig in Rente , aber glücklicherweise hatte ich noch eine im Keller. Aber die wird wohl, sobald mir eine geeignete über den Weg läuft, gegen eine frisch eloxierte LP ersetzt werden. 
Und nun werde ich zur Abwechslung mal keinen RS-Dämpfer schrotten, sondern einen FOX. Ich bin sehr gespannt. Aber scheinbar muss ich ihn wohl mit Höchstdruck fahren, momentan mit ~250psi noch zu weich. Aber der Hinterbau wippt nicht mehr so lästig und der Lock out - sehr schön!


----------



## SpeedyR (20. Oktober 2009)

Falls ma der Fox flöten geht:





Konnte ich am Wochenende beim Jörg @GTheini mal kurz probefahren.Fühlte sich subjektiv super an,und wippen war dank der guten Druckstufe kein Thema.

>Die Xfusion's werden werkseitig von Reset Racing kundenspezifisch angefertigt.Mal schauen.Das wären genau die richtigen für mein Sanction.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (20. Oktober 2009)

Danke Rafa, den hab ich mir im Harz auch schon näher angeschaut - jetzt muss nur noch die Spardose voll werden. Aber früher oder später wird er wohl kommen...

Ach, und gute Besserung noch an Herrn Cyclery!


----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2009)

@tofu:

hat dein hinterbau werksmäßig scheibenbremsaufnahme oder adapter?


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab den betd-Adapter verbaut. Macht aber m.E. keinen Unterschied zur werksmäßigen Aufnahme, funktioniert absolut tadellos!


----------



## Beaufighter (21. Oktober 2009)

Ohh wie schön!! Orange Teile! Sag mal, ist das Schaltauge orange eloxiert?


----------



## gobo (21. Oktober 2009)

hi leute
hab nur ne kurze frage bitte nicht steinigen da ich nicht weiss wo ich es reinstellen kann.
gt ruckus kann man da einen freerider draus machen o. hat das schon mal einer umgebaut?!
leute nix für ungut und danke im voraus.


----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich hab den betd-Adapter verbaut. Macht aber m.E. keinen Unterschied zur werksmäßigen Aufnahme, funktioniert absolut tadellos!





hast du evtl bilder davon. dein hinterbau hatte der schon die löcher für den adapter oder hast du gebohrt? ich überlege grad schwer ob ich hinten bei mir auf disc lasse oder doch hinten ne felgenbremse reinbaue


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Oktober 2009)

@ Beau: Das ist ein "israelisches" - ein gefräster Nachbau aus der Bucht. Und dann wars halt bei Lars zu Besuch. 

@divergent: Ich hab schon den Hinterbau mit den Bohrungen. Hab sogar noch ne extra-Bohrung vom Vorbesitzer...  Aber Betd hat auch noch eine Version zum selberbohren. Bilder gibts spätestens am Wochenende.

@gobo: Nicht dass du denkst, du wirst ignoriert.  Aber ich habe keine Ahnung! Ruckus gabs/gibts doch sowohl als Hardtail als auch als Fully. Aber noch weniger Ahnung habe ich von FreerideEnduroAllMountainwasauchimmer. Ich fahr nur. Aber du bekommst sicher noch eine fachkundige Auskunft.


----------



## cyclery.de (22. Oktober 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ach, und gute Besserung noch an Herrn Cyclery!



Vielen Dank


----------



## divergent! (22. Oktober 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> @divergent: Ich hab schon den Hinterbau mit den Bohrungen. Hab sogar noch ne extra-Bohrung vom Vorbesitzer...  Aber Betd hat auch noch eine Version zum selberbohren. Bilder gibts spätestens am Wochenende.



das wär super. meinst du man könnte so einen betd adapter quasi statt zu schrauben den unteren teil ( der geschraubt wird ) absägen und den rest einfach anbrutzeln?

ich will hinten gerne weiter disc fahren aber der a2z ist nicht so knorke, optisch gesehen und gegen disc vorne und felgenbremse hinten sträubt sich aktuell noch alles


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Oktober 2009)

Heute noch keine Fotos, bin vor ner Stunde erst heim. 
Dein Vorhaben klingt mit irgendwie zu sehr nach Flickschusterei. Bei den Klassikern wurde neulich erst ein wohl recht renommierter Alu-Schweisser empfohlen, der wohl auch für Hot Chili tätig war. Der brät dir eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme bestimmt im Schlafanzug dran.

www.Aluschweisser-Arold.de
Joachim Arold
Schützenhof 4
73116 Wäschenbeuren



divergent! schrieb:


> das wär super. meinst du man könnte so einen betd adapter quasi statt zu schrauben den unteren teil ( der geschraubt wird ) absägen und den rest einfach anbrutzeln?
> 
> ich will hinten gerne weiter disc fahren aber der a2z ist nicht so knorke, optisch gesehen und gegen disc vorne und felgenbremse hinten sträubt sich aktuell noch alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (23. Oktober 2009)

ahh super. da werd ich mal anfragen bei gelegenheit


----------



## GTdanni (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab auch erst vor kurzem von einem bei uns hier in der Nähe gehört der Alu schweißt (auch Motorrad und so) ist eine Metallbaufirma in Wallendorf und der Typ macht das nebenbei. 

Cu Danni


----------



## lyteka (24. Oktober 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Und nun werde ich zur Abwechslung mal keinen RS-Dämpfer schrotten, sondern einen FOX. Ich bin sehr gespannt. Aber scheinbar muss ich ihn wohl mit Höchstdruck fahren, momentan mit ~250psi noch zu weich. Aber der Hinterbau wippt nicht mehr so lästig und der Lock out - sehr schön!



Hi Steve,
was für ein Einbaumaß  +/- hat dein Dämpfer bei wieviel Hub?


----------



## divergent! (24. Oktober 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich hab auch erst vor kurzem von einem bei uns hier in der Nähe gehört der Alu schweißt (auch Motorrad und so) ist eine Metallbaufirma in Wallendorf und der Typ macht das nebenbei.
> 
> Cu Danni




ich hätte hier auch jemanden. der hat vom kumping die buell nachm crash wieder geflickt. war ne recht große angelegenheit da die hütte ja kpl aus alu besteht. tank usw alles dicht. sieht auch ordentlich aus. ich hab nur keinen plan wie ich das mit dem discdingern mache. wenn ich meinen adapter sehe stehen die löcher zu sattelbefestigung ja recht weit vom hinterbau ab. bei nem reinen discrahmen sind die aber max 2cm vom hinterbau entfernt.


----------



## GTdanni (24. Oktober 2009)

Haste mal überlegt das Innen an die Sitzstrebe zu machen? 

Aussen haben doch alle..... 


Cu Danni


----------



## divergent! (24. Oktober 2009)

da ist doch ein gelenk. plan ist schon verworfen. ich mach die ganze sache anders. wird leichter, edler und vorallem wird die ganze bude richtig geil lackiert


----------



## GTdanni (24. Oktober 2009)

Bis zum Horstlink ist aber noch etwas Platz, für ne 140er Scheibe ist da locker Platz. 

Aber es wird schon werden. 

sag mal hast du ICQ? 

Cu Danni


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

icq?....nö!

ich schick disch mal enne pe en


----------



## divergent! (28. Oktober 2009)

so biler...heute mal im selbstauslöser:



 

und mein rad hat nun seit einer woche etwas rost angesetzt...man darf gespannt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (28. Oktober 2009)

Ein Rat-Look GT!!!!!!!!!!???????? uiuiui....


Ich kann es mir einfach nicht verkneifen...das Kälbchen ist so ... SÜSSSSSSSS!


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Oktober 2009)

heute war schönes bikerwetter und das LTS durfte wieder spielen












..und der neue Lufidämpfer fährt sich prima!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Sascha123 (28. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> so biler...heute mal im selbstauslöser:



Schafe = Schafhupe
Kühe = ?

Irgendwie vermisse ich was.


----------



## Sascha123 (28. Oktober 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> heute war schönes bikerwetter und das LTS durfte wieder spielen



Fährst du immer mit zwei Bikes

Wunderschöne Aussicht und natürlich auch Bikes


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Oktober 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Fährst du immer mit zwei Bikes
> 
> Wunderschöne Aussicht und natürlich auch Bikes


 
nee..das ist mein neuer radständer in rot!

und das rad rechts war der Auslößer,dass ich jetzt ein fully habe...aber zw. den bikes liegen 12 Jahre!!


----------



## tofu1000 (28. Oktober 2009)

Schönes LTS!

Divergent, hier nun endlich die versprochenen Photos vom Betd-Adapter:








Nicht so doll, es ist halt schon dunkel... Aber ich hoffe es reicht zum erkennen.
Willst du den Rost eigentlich irgendwann nochmal bremsen?

René, die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers beträgt ziemlich genau 100mm (M-M). Also etwas kürzer als original, ich bin auf den ersten richtigen Ritt gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (29. Oktober 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Ein Rat-Look GT!!!!!!!!!!???????? uiuiui....
> 
> 
> Ich kann es mir einfach nicht verkneifen...das Kälbchen ist so ... SÜSSSSSSSS!



das war aber schon relativ massig. das war ein kleiner bulle. der insgesamt recht drollig war und ein kleiner schisser. der wusste mit meiner hand nix so recht anzufangen. naja irgendwann kam die mutti laut muhend dazu....dann bin ich mal lieber gefahren. 



Sascha123 schrieb:


> Schafe = Schafhupe
> Kühe = ?
> 
> Irgendwie vermisse ich was.



ja ne kuhhupe hab ich noch nicht



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Schönes LTS!
> 
> Divergent, hier nun endlich die versprochenen Photos vom Betd-Adapter:
> 
> ...



alles klar, danke. ich werd aber hinten ne hs33 reinbauen. mein lts wird nochmal kpl neu lackiert. ich hoffe der lackierer kann das so umsetzen wie ich mir das vorstelle. der rost...naja ich lasse einfach mal der natur ihren lauf


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Oktober 2009)

Heute war die Sicht nicht gerade "optimal"!

Graf Dracu wollte uns nicht rein lassen...


----------



## Rennkram (6. November 2009)

Nach einer schönen Tour...




.. muss ich nun mein Rad fast komplett auseinander nehmen.








Bremsen gehen nicht mehr, Alles schleift..
Gabel geht nicht mehr, muss ich auseinandernehmen..
Ich hoffe es ist nur das Schaltauge verbogen, sonst brauche ich ein neues Schaltwerk..


----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Nach einer schönen Tour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Watt is dat denn? Naturklebstoff?


----------



## aggressor2 (6. November 2009)

wahrscheinlich durch die erderwärmung mutierter lehmboden mit hohem kalkanteil


----------



## Rennkram (6. November 2009)

so eine damned lehmschei$$e


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> so eine damned lehmschei$$e



Gut das wir hier überall nur Sandboden haben!


----------



## divergent! (8. November 2009)

so heute nochmal die dienstpausen genutzt um die form nicht gänzlich in den keller zu schießen. zum glück gabs sonnenschein bei angenehmen 5°. der waldboden mit seinen rutschigen steinen war aber am berg mit einam gang dann aber doch mitunter "lustig"


----------



## mountymaus (8. November 2009)

So, wir sind wieder heil zu Hause angekommen und mein Jubiumbau hat alles gemeistert...
Es war eine schöne Runde von 24km mit ca. 480hm.


Erst ein kleiner knackiger Anstieg, der durch eine Schafherde verwüstet wurde ...





Dann zur Belohnung der Grenzsteinweg, klein aber fein und mit ein paar Wurzeln... zum Spaß haben 





Mein Lieblingsguide...  nach einer kleinen Abfahrt


----------



## TigersClaw (9. November 2009)

Meine Wenigkeit war gestern auf Tour.

Ratet mal was das ist:





Einen kleinen Tip gibts hier:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8krY-7HRk44"]YouTube- 20091108142431[/ame]

Die Tour führte rund um Teterow, 67km, 922hm, Fahrzeit knapp 5 Stunden = 19 WP-Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. November 2009)

ich seh nen zahnstocher , den scheinbar ein wanderer im wald als nagelband verlegt hat. damit solche rowdys wie du nen platten bekommen und nicht mehr die schönen wege benutzt.


----------



## aggressor2 (10. November 2009)

sowas würde natürlich das nadelstichgroße loch im schlauch am samsatg erklären....


----------



## goegolo (10. November 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Meine Wenigkeit war gestern auf Tour.
> 
> Ratet mal was das ist:
> 
> ...



Interessant, hast Du den Streckenverlauf aufgezeichnet?


----------



## TigersClaw (10. November 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Interessant, hast Du den Streckenverlauf aufgezeichnet?



So ähnlich 

Es handelt sich um eine Nahaufnahme von meinem hinteren Reifen. Zuerst wie in dem Video zu sehen durch tiefen Modder, dann über einen Schotter-Weg und kleine Steinchen aufgesammelt )

Aber Spass hats gemacht wie Sau ... und so sahen wir dann auch aus


----------



## Manni1599 (10. November 2009)

@ Insa & Jörg: Schön, das die Jubis bewegt werden! Ich finde, dass die Räder grade mit der tollen Ausstattung gefahren werden müssen. Macht bestimmt viel Spaß!


PS: Kenne ich den Grenzweg? Sieht ja lecker aus...


----------



## mountymaus (10. November 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @ Insa & Jörg: Schön, das die Jubis bewegt werden! Ich finde, dass die Räder grade mit der tollen Ausstattung gefahren werden müssen. Macht bestimmt viel Spaß!



Eigentlich war das Wetter schon fast zu schlecht, doch sie sind ja wie du sagst zum Bewegen da...



Manni1599 schrieb:


> PS: Kenne ich den Grenzweg? Sieht ja lecker aus...



Den Weg kennst du. Kannst ihn aber wenn du willst gern mal wieder fahren 
Der Jörg hat auch schon wieder viele, viele neue Wege für uns entdeckt.
Wenn ich so nach der Nachtschicht schlafe, macht er sich ja auf den Weg.


----------



## tofu1000 (15. November 2009)

Nicht ganz so sportlich wie meine Vorschreiber, aber auch das Ausweichen vor der reichhaltig vorhandenen Schafschei55e wäre durchaus als sportlich zu bezeichnen...


----------



## Beaufighter (15. November 2009)

Ui, ist das flach bei euch!


----------



## Stemmel (16. November 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


>



Westerhever?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (16. November 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Westerhever?



Ich würde sagen: Ja! 

Ich muss dringend mal wieder hin, mir und den Zwergen den Wind um die Nase wehen lassen. RICHTIGEN Wind...


----------



## tofu1000 (16. November 2009)

Bingo! 
War mal wieder richtig schön im hohen Norden. 
Der einzig fade Beigeschmack ist, dass ich erst jetzt den reichhaltig gedeckten Tisch beim König in Hamburg entdeckt habe...
Und es war wirklich allerschönstes Wetter!


----------



## tofu1000 (16. November 2009)

Hier nochmal mit der stillen Begleiterin, dem "trekkschen" Hollandrad oder auch "Prinzessinnnenrad" (unsägliche 3-Gang Stahlfelgen raus, Alu Trekkingfelgen mit Nexus 8-Gang und Nabendynamo rein)


----------



## Stemmel (16. November 2009)

Meine Freundin ist dort öfter. Ihre beste Freundin hat sich dort so ein kleines Ferienhaus gekauft. Muss ganz dicht beim Leuchtturm sein. Versuche mal, ein Foto zu bekommen.


----------



## tofu1000 (16. November 2009)

Hinterm Deich standen so einige schicke Häuser.
Wenn ich einmal reich wär... Dann wäre wohl irgendwo da oben mein Urlaubswohnsitz.  Oder mein Hauptwohnsitz...


----------



## Stemmel (17. November 2009)

Das ist der Traum.... 

Vollständig renoviert (innen vom feinsten, da wurde an nichts gespart). Soetwas wäre auchwas für mich, ausspannen, himmlische Ruhe, klein aber fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. November 2009)

Und mit grossem Schuppen für die ganzen GTs


----------



## Janikulus (17. November 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Das ist der Traum....
> 
> Vollständig renoviert (innen vom feinsten, da wurde an nichts gespart). Soetwas wäre auchwas für mich, ausspannen, himmlische Ruhe, klein aber fein.




fein ja, aber klein?? das reicht doch für eine Grossfamilie inkl. 3 Räder pro Person 

Naja bei uns kostet sowas 700kEuro aufwärts, also erstmal nichts für mich...


----------



## Beaufighter (17. November 2009)

Und wo sind die Mountains zum Biking??


----------



## divergent! (17. November 2009)

na ganz rechts am grundstück...schau mal hin. wenn du den berg 100000x hochfährst kommst du evtl sogar auf höhenmeter


----------



## gtbiker (17. November 2009)

@divergent: plural? eher nicht....

Aber dort ist es zum Entspannen sicherlich absolut herrlich!


----------



## tofu1000 (17. November 2009)

Durch den teilweise sehr kräftigen Gegenwind lässt sich da locker die ein oder andere Steigung "simulieren"... 



gtbiker schrieb:


> Aber dort ist es zum Entspannen sicherlich absolut herrlich!



Oh jaa... Vor allem in so einer schmucken Hütte!


----------



## Stemmel (17. November 2009)

"Gegenwind ist der Berg des Nordens!"

Am Deich kommt der Wind immer von vorne. Egal, in welche Richtung man fährt oder ob man dreht.


----------



## Peter_W (18. November 2009)

Hier mal mein GT, 3 Stunden nach der Foto-Session aus #9360 

Peter


----------



## aggressor2 (18. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> na ganz rechts am grundstück...schau mal hin. wenn du den berg 100000x hochfährst kommst du evtl sogar auf höhenmeter



da oben muss man dann halt fixed fahrn. und dann das schutthügelchen dann rückwärts hoch. da kommste bestimmt auch ins schwitzen


----------



## mountymaus (20. November 2009)

Heute bei herrlichem Wetter, leider allein unterwegs somit kein Bild mit mir in Action... 
Da musste ich einfach mal "pausieren" um die Aussicht zu genießen...






Ups, STAU!!! Die nette Dame der Tiere sagte nur:"Einfach weiterfahren, die gehen schon an die Seite..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (20. November 2009)

hmmm.Gänsebraten...saftiges Fleisch


----------



## divergent! (20. November 2009)

oh ein rudel gänse.ohne ganter sicher nicht all zu gefährlich. da kann man auch mal schauen.
ich hab mal eben die neue lampe getestet und für gut befunden


----------



## Kruko (22. November 2009)

Hier mal ein Foto von der ersten richtigen Tour mit dem Avalanche. Die Wege waren besser in Schuss als ich gedacht habe. So war das Avalanche gar nicht so dreckig und man konnte noch erkennen, dass es weiß ist 





Bis auf ein paar Verschalter mit den Dual-Control-Hebeln war es eine Super-Runde, die tierisch Spaß gemacht hat. Die zweistelligen Temperatur-Werte und die Sonne, die immer wieder mal durchkam, sorgten für jede Menge Spaß


----------



## Kettentrumm (23. November 2009)

Am letztem Oktoberwochenende war ich beruflich in Dresden und da dacht ich mir, nimm doch ein Rad mit und bleib noch laenger ! Ich bin bei dem herrlichem Wetter von Dresden nach Bad Schandau und zurueck auf dem Elberadweg gefahren. Ist zwar fast alles asphaltiert, nur unterhab vom Lilienstein wurde es richtig holprig, aber seht selber:

Los gings am Vormittag in Dresden




Roter Sattel - Blaues Wunder, ohja 90 km aufm Flite 




Das Elbsandsteingebirge kommt in Sicht




Blick auf die Bastei








Unterhalb vom Lilienstein








und wieder in Dresden












Frauenkirche




Schlosskirche




Canaletto-Blick auf Dresden




War zwar anstrengend, hab noch nie so lange aufm Mountainbike gesessen und vorallem aufm Flite, hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht.


----------



## Beaufighter (24. November 2009)

Hallo Kettentrumm,
sehr schöne Bilderstrecke! Vielen Dank für die schicken Fotos. Dein RTS gefällt mir recht gut, ich mag die Tomacs so sehr.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Lousa (24. November 2009)

Da muss ich mich Beaufighter anschließen: tipp-topp Fotos und ein feines Bike!


----------



## oliversen (1. Dezember 2009)

Beim aufraeumen alter Festplatten gefunden:





16.03.2001; ein rarer Beweiss das ich auch schon GT Full-suspension gefahren bin

oliversen


----------



## divergent! (3. Dezember 2009)

lust auf schöne bilder?













schwarz-weiß fetzt


----------



## Sascha123 (3. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> lust auf schöne bilder?



Ja sehr gerne aber wo sind sie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (3. Dezember 2009)

warte ich such mal....guckst du:

http://brandnu.org/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/uglypeople.jpg


----------



## Sascha123 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das nenne ich (Körper-)Kunst.


----------



## divergent! (3. Dezember 2009)

oder ein grund warum männer schwul werden

aber mist der lila bikini passt zum rts


----------



## nectar (4. Dezember 2009)

ich mag deine bilder!
.
.
also.. äähm-
die in schwarz-weiß!!


----------



## divergent! (4. Dezember 2009)

ja und ich dein outpost


----------



## nectar (4. Dezember 2009)

yaay.. freut mich (ich  es auch!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Rennkram (5. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Rennkram (6. Dezember 2009)

Da ich von meinem neuen Rad so begeistert bin, hab ich mal ein Video gedreht


----------



## Kruko (6. Dezember 2009)

Wir hatten am Wochenden mal wieder lieben GT-Besuch 

Da lässt man sich auch von Schnee und Eisregen keine Tour verderben





Hat wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## tomasius (8. Dezember 2009)

> Da lässt man sich auch von Schnee und Eisregen keine Tour verderben



Aber überreden musste ich dich (Jörg) schon! 

Danke nochmal, dass du meinem großen Edge Ti eine neue Heimat bietest. 






Hamburg 2010 steht! 

Tom


----------



## Kruko (8. Dezember 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Aber überreden musste ich dich (Jörg) schon!



Nur ein wenig  Dafür ist Deine Kopfbedeckung noch hier. Hast eine Holeschuld



tomasius schrieb:


> Danke nochmal, dass du meinem großen Edge Ti eine neue Heimat bietest.



Habe ich doch gern gemacht  Du hast auch noch meinen Decal-Satz. Also auch noch eine Bringschuld 



tomasius schrieb:


> Hamburg 2010 steht!
> 
> Tom



Genau. Und bis dahin ist auch der Edge fahrbereit


----------



## versus (11. Dezember 2009)

wer von euch wahnsinnigen hat da jetzt 2 edge ti rumstehen???

ich war auch unterwegs:

da habe ich noch ein wenig in den blitz gedampft:





nochmal mit luft anhalten:


----------



## Sascha123 (11. Dezember 2009)

Wunderschöne Kulisse!

Wo genau ist das eigentlich?


----------



## hoeckle (11. Dezember 2009)

üetliberg - zürich!

ist ganz nett da..


----------



## Sascha123 (11. Dezember 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> üetliberg - zürich!
> 
> ist ganz nett da..



Aha,

sieht auch (zumindest bei Nacht ) so aus.
Köln ist allerdings noch am schönsten. Ich werde mal mein GT auf den Dom schleppen und Bilder machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. Dezember 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Kulisse!
> 
> Wo genau ist das eigentlich?



ja finde ich auch. 
das ist uto kulm auf dem "gipfel" des üetlibergs, einem der zürcher hausberge. 
den blick nachts über den see finde ich jedesmal wieder fantastisch


----------



## versus (11. Dezember 2009)

ah. der herr hockle war ja schon so frei 

tagsüber ist es auch ganz nett:






das lightning im winterdress (breiter riser, bb7 vorne, griffige n.n. in 2.25 ):





und nummer 5 lebt übrigens auch dort oben:


----------



## KONI-DU (11. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


> nochmal mit luft anhalten:



Sehr schick


----------



## hoeckle (11. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


> und nummer 5 lebt übrigens auch dort oben:


 

hihi... ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.. input, input..!


----------



## Kruko (11. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ah. der herr hockle war ja schon so frei
> 
> tagsüber ist es auch ganz nett:
> 
> ...



Was ist denn das für komisch weißes Zeug bei Dir in Zürich?? So was kennen wir hier im Moment nur vom Hörensagen


----------



## versus (11. Dezember 2009)

da kannste mal sehen wie mühsam ich mir meine wp-punkte zusammenschliddern muss


----------



## Kruko (11. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


> da kannste mal sehen wie mühsam ich mir meine wp-punkte zusammenschliddern muss



O.K. Eine Runde Mitleid für Dich  Wenigstens kommt bei Euch etwas Weihnachtsatmosphäre auf. Hier konnte man fast den Glühwein im T-Shirt trinken.

Am Wochenende soll es hier ja auch losgehen. Heute morgen hatte der Oberharz schon 20 cm Neuschnee


----------



## cleiende (11. Dezember 2009)

Da steht ja Teufelszeug neben dem Lightning! Hast Du wenigsten Dein geweihtes Kreuz, das Weihwasser und die Silberkugeln dabeigehabt? ;-)


----------



## Beaufighter (11. Dezember 2009)

Sali!
Sehr schöni Bilder versus! Säg mol, isch das e Niner Gabel am 29"er Velo?

Veli Grüess


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. Dezember 2009)

alles richtig: teufelszeug el padrino mit niner plastikgabel.

ich habe es dem fahrer gebetsmühlenartig reingelöffelt, dass die gabel kacke aussieht, aber er will einfach nicht hören...


----------



## hoeckle (11. Dezember 2009)

also das mit dem teufelszeug... in meinem alter und meiner größe bin ich ja schon schwer am überlegen, gibt da was um das ich schon seit eineinhalb jahren rumschleiche, aber das wäre hier OT...

und ich finde die gabel aber sowas von sexy, aber gut, keine lustaufeinengabelrunninggag...


----------



## versus (11. Dezember 2009)

die gabel ist finster, aber ein 29er kommt mir garantiert irgendwann ins haus!
dafür gibt es hier einfach zu viele potente fürsprecher


----------



## hoeckle (11. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


> die gabel ist finster, aber ein 29er kommt mir garantiert irgendwann ins haus!
> dafür gibt es hier einfach zu viele potente fürsprecher


 
meinst du mit hier hier, oder ist hier da wo deine wohnung wohnt? 

wundere mich eh, daß du in der lage warst gebetsmühlenartig reinzulöffln, war doch bestimmt schwierig..


----------



## Matthias_M_M (18. Dezember 2009)

Tragen = Einsatz


----------



## divergent! (18. Dezember 2009)

schön gemachte bilder. gefallen mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (19. Dezember 2009)




----------



## cyclery.de (19. Dezember 2009)

Lang, lang ist's her:





Und dann noch der Speedy in sunny california:


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Dezember 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Lang, lang ist's her:



das is doch in thale!?


----------



## cyclery.de (19. Dezember 2009)

Richtig


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Januar 2010)

So, heute mal der zweite Versuch einer Neujahrsrunde, nachdem der erste Versuch mit Schneeregen und kurz darauf eingefrorenem Schaltkram vorzeitig endete. Also diesmal rein prophylaktisch mit dem Schlingelspeeder. Trotz leichtem Schneeregen - einfach traumhaft! 









Diesmal sind wenigstens nur die Klickies eingefroren.


----------



## SoaringEagle (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo GT - Freunde,

dann traue ich mich auch mal und stelle ein Bild menes aktuellen GT ein. Es ist bereits mein 3. GT. Ich bin damit recht zufrieden, allerdings ist das Fahrgewicht mit etwas über 16 kg doch recht hoch, aber solange ich noch über 180 Pfündle wiege, ist dieses Manko des Bikes absolut vernachläßigbar  , soll man doch immer zuerst den Dreck vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren .
Der Fahr- und Federungskomfort, der rückschlagfreie  Antrieb ist wie ich finde ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal für dieses Federungskonzept.

Grüßle aus Tübingen
Martin


----------



## Ketterechts (10. Januar 2010)

GT Lightning im Wintereinsatz , mit neuer Fox





Waren heute harte Punkte für den WP - zweimal deftig Schneeproben genommen - das letzte Mal ca. 800m von zuhause entfernt , dafür mit Schmackes -> Goweddel unterschätzt und dann den dritten Hacken etwas zu eng gezirkelt -> Abgang vom Gerät , aber man fällt so schön sanft im Schnee


----------



## oliversen (10. Januar 2010)

Ihr koennt einem wirklich leid tun....

Foto nach meinem ride heute .


----------



## divergent! (10. Januar 2010)

du sack


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Januar 2010)

Wieso leid tun, Snow-Rides machen doch Spass. Und weils so schön ist:

*Sanction auf Schnee-Tour*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> du sack



Dafür durfte er heute Flicken! Das ist im Schnee dann doch eher sehr selten.


----------



## SpeedyR (10. Januar 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wieso leid tun, Snow-Rides machen doch Spass. Und weils so schön ist:



da hätt ich auch was von heute.."Selbsschmierendes Idrive"


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Januar 2010)

oliversen schrieb:


> Ihr koennt einem wirklich leid tun....


 
wohnt ihr in einem freigehege?wie heist der zoo?centerpark?

skifahren hat auch was!

gruß
tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Januar 2010)

Momentan die einzige Art wie ich ein GT bewege



Bin bekennender Warmduscher


----------



## Trottel (18. Januar 2010)

Ich denke das Bild passt ganz gut zum Thema:





Das war am 31.12.09

Patrick


----------



## Kruko (24. Januar 2010)

Heute habe ich mal versucht eine Tour zu fahren. Die betonung liegt bei versucht. Durch das Tauwetter vom letztem Wochenende und dem anschlieneden Frost war es eher eine Rumeierei als eine Tour. Nach etwas über 90 min war ich genervt wieder daheim. Wenigstens konnte ich mein Winterrad mal optisch festhalten.


----------



## Chat Chambers (31. Januar 2010)

Mit Kollegen heute unterwegs gewesen und schnell mal die Winterlandschaft eingefangen. Herrlich feste Schneedecke, 2Std. durfte sich das Zaskar austoben.

Anschließend gab's frische Waffeln mit heißen Kirschen und Sahne, dazu Kaffee..geil!


----------



## cleiende (1. Februar 2010)

Sonntag, 31. Januar 2010

*Morgens:*

Knappe 40cm der "weissen Pest" an der Saalburg





Radfahren ging grad so





*Nachmittags*

Entspanntes Rodeln an der "heimlichen Wiese"





Auch ein Sportgerät, damit kann man es wenigstens ordentlich krachen lassen.


----------



## GTruni (2. Februar 2010)

Heute morgen (sorry gestern, es ist schon wieder etwas später...;-) mit dem Avalanche auf dem Weg ins Büro, Schnee, Schnee und A...kalt bei minus 8°C 

Wie sieht es wohl heute aus...



















NB:  das Namen passt - ist nur ein wenig zu flach für Lavinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. Februar 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


>



das nenne ich einen klassiker


----------



## divergent! (5. Februar 2010)

mittagspause zum radeln genutzt. ergebniss: reifen rollen super, sitzposition passt, allerdings sind die reifen irgendwie krumm verarbeitet und eiern ein bisschen. wenn man nicht hinsieht gehts aber.


----------



## Sascha123 (5. Februar 2010)

Solltest du nicht eher im "Der vergewaltigte..."-Thread Posten? ;-)


----------



## tomasius (5. Februar 2010)

Ich finde das Teil schön! 

Tom


----------



## divergent! (5. Februar 2010)

nö da kommts lts rein.........


----------



## Sascha123 (5. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> nö da kommts lts rein.........



Das wiederum ist eine Augenweide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (5. Februar 2010)

da sind wir die 2 einzigsten im gt forum die es gut finden

da fehlen mir leider nur die bremshebel. dann könnte ich damit auch fahren


----------



## oldman (5. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> mittagspause zum radeln genutzt. ergebniss: reifen rollen super, sitzposition passt, allerdings sind die reifen irgendwie krumm verarbeitet und eiern ein bisschen. wenn man nicht hinsieht gehts aber.



coole karre


----------



## SpeedyR (7. Februar 2010)

Nach 2 Wochen harter Montage,konnt ich heute ENDLICH wieder radfahren,bei dem geilen Wetter fast wie ne erlösung 

Location is Veste Coburg/flugplatz









Grüße Bryn


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Februar 2010)

eigentlich wollt ich da lang:





aber da war kein hochkommen. also per straße die nachbardörfer unsicher gemacht.


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Februar 2010)

Hab heute mit dem Alteisen ein bischen den Wald unsicher gemacht















Das Chrom/Blau passt perfekt zur Temperatur.


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Februar 2010)

Auf dem zeiten Bild sieht das Rad völlig unwirklich aus, echt klasse!
Superschickes Rad!


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Februar 2010)

TEQUILA SUNRISE on Ice


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Februar 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> TEQUILA SUNRISE on Ice



Hatte ich gestern abend auch.  Dafür konnte ich aber heut morgen auch kein Rad fahren...
Schöne Bilder! Das ist mal ein sommerlicher Kontrast zur derzeitígen Eis-Tristesse.


----------



## Kruko (14. Februar 2010)

Heute habe ich es mal gewagt von unserem Hügel runterzufahren. In der Ebene und dort wo es berab ging und Fahrspuren vorhanden waren,  konnte man wirklich von Radfahren sprechen. Nach oben ging es leider nur über geräumte Straßen. Die Runde hat Spaß gemacht, war aber eine Quälerei

Radständer wird nicht benötigt 









Rider mit Handyfoto. Wie lang sind eigentlich Arme 





Zumindest wurde man mit etwas Landschaft verwöhnt


----------



## tomasius (14. Februar 2010)

Und ich habe hier schon über die 10 Zentimeter geflucht! 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (14. Februar 2010)

Das waren Stellen, wo der Schnee weggeweht war.


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Februar 2010)

Die +6° bei Sonnenschein genutzt


----------



## lyteka (22. Februar 2010)

"Wintermärchen" und immer noch kein Ende...





... und es schneit weiter...und weiter...und weiter...


----------



## divergent! (22. Februar 2010)

du armer kerl...schnee:kotz:

bei mir sah es wenigstens heute schon so aus:





und im wald so:





ich kann das weiße zeug echt nicht mehr sehen. ich freu mich aufn frühling.

ps. tschuljung für die ketzerei

pps. wenn du deine gabel polierst wärs richtig geil

ppps. ich konnte heute schon ne 3/4 hose anziehen


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Februar 2010)

heut im forum gefunden............


----------



## divergent! (22. Februar 2010)

saustark


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Februar 2010)

Ich war heute mit Bo unterwegs:




An der Elbe bei Tesperhude:




Am Wasserspeicher oberhalb Geesthacht:




Noch reichlich Schnee bei uns im Norden, irgendwo im Nirgendwo:




Das Rad macht großen Spaß!

Mal sehen, wo und mit wem ich morgen fahre.

Manni


----------



## divergent! (26. Februar 2010)

bei euch liegt ja echt noch reichlich schnee. das rad ist klasse


----------



## kingmoe (26. Februar 2010)

Das letzte Bild könnte auch irgendwo in der sibirischen Tundra sein, geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (27. Februar 2010)

Bin heute in etwa die gleiche Stecke gefahren wie gestern. Der Schnee hat sich um 2/3 verringert, es gibt also Hoffnung.

Hier ein paar Dreiecke, ääääähhh Eindrücke:




Wo Bo gestern noch hindurfte, war für Patty der Zutritt verboten:




Wieder zu Hause, sauber und unter Freunden:




Morgen fahre ich woanders lang.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Februar 2010)

Ich war heute mit dem Zaskar unterwegs, 101,9 km Asphalt, 4:31 Fahrzeit, und wie immer gibts davon keine Fotos 

Manni, schönes Avalanche, is das neu?

Da links steht noch ein graues Ava, das mit dem Reifen mit weissem Streifen, das will auch bewegt werden 

Bei mir gibts demnäxt auch was neues, ein lang ersehntes 2005er Zaskar Team


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Februar 2010)

101 Km Asphalt 

Ich habe nur knapp 40 Km geradelt, allerdings bei 80% Regen. Auch fast nur Asphalt.
Das Avalanche ist nicht neu, hat nur ein neues Outfit bekommen. War mal Blau, mit goldener Gabel, mit schwarzer Reba, mit Silberner Duke, mit Schwarzer Duke, usw, usw. 

So, wie es jetzt ist, wird es bleiben. Ausser neuem Lack ist der LRS Fulcrum Red Metal 5), Sattelstütze, Sattel (SDG I-Beam, SDG Bel Air SL), Vorbau Ritchey WCS, 110 mm), Lenker(Truvativ Stylo SL), Griffe (DMR), Bremse mit Scheiben (Formula RX mit Windcutter 180/160 mm), Kurbel und Innenlager (Race Face Deus,wird nochmal verändert) auch neu.


----------



## goegolo (27. Februar 2010)

Tjoar, wir haben uns hier heute auch nur auf Asphalt rumgetrieben, es liegt einfach noch zuviel Schnee. Dafür hatten wir größtenteils Sonne und Rückenwind 

Stefan, das 2005er Zaskar Team ist so ein Blaugelbes, wie bei Manni der zweite Renner von rechts an der Wand?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Februar 2010)

goegolo schrieb:


> Tjoar, wir haben uns hier heute auch nur auf Asphalt rumgetrieben, es liegt einfach noch zuviel Schnee. Dafür hatten wir größtenteils Sonne und Rückenwind
> 
> Stefan, das 2005er Zaskar Team ist so ein Blaugelbes, wie bei Manni der zweite Renner von rechts an der Wand?



Nee Mannis blaugelbes ist älter, glaub 2001 oder so, Manni?







Das ist das 2005er


----------



## Kruko (27. Februar 2010)

Der Renner ist von 2004 und der letzte seiner Art. Danach gab es keine GT-Renner mit Triple Triangle mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (27. Februar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der Renner ist von 2004 und der letzte seiner Art. Danach gab es keine GT-Renner mit Triple Triangle mehr



Und, wie ich finde, ist die Team-Lackierung die schönste. 




PS: ZR heißt übrigens *Z*ASKAR *R*OAD!


----------



## Kruko (27. Februar 2010)

Wobei eigentlich die MTB-Team-Lackierungen nie offiziell bei Rennen im Rennradbereich benutzt wurde. Dafür gabe es etwas andere Lackierungen

Zuerst diese.

Team Mobistar-Lotto





Und ein Jahr später dann diese.

Team Adecco-Lotto





Mit diesen Farben wurde unter anderem auch die Tour de France gefahren. 

Der Aufbau ist aber identisch


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Februar 2010)

Ja, auch heute war ich unterwegs. Nütz ja nix. Am 11.04. ist das erste Rennen dieses Jahr, da tut ein wenig Training not. Heute allerdings nur knapp 2 Stunden, zuerst bei mäßigem, dann bei massigem Regen. Wieder mit dem Eingangrad, das macht echt Spaß! Die Fotoqualität hat heute allerdings auch unter dem Wetter gelitten.








...und jetzt stellt euch vor, ich hätte meinen Zeitgemäßen 1996er nos Flite montiert:


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Februar 2010)

Manni wo is das Rennen? Bei uns in MV fallen dieses Jahr mehrere Rennen weg, ich brauch was zum Ausweichen.



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, auch heute war ich unterwegs. Nütz ja nix. Am 11.04. ist das erste Rennen dieses Jahr, da tut ein wenig Training not....[/URL]


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Februar 2010)

Hi Steffen, das ist "Helmuts Höllenritt" schau mal hier:
http://www.igaswendland.de/2010/AusMTB40km10.pdf

Ich bin schon gemeldet.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Februar 2010)

Danke, ist notiert, vielleicht bin ich dabei


----------



## Ketterechts (28. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich hier aktuelle Bilder meines Lightnings zeigen , aber nach 4km hatte ich einen schleichenden Plattfuss und bin mit 4mal aufpumpen und etwas schieben wieder zurück und habe das türkisene rausgeholt . Aber auch hier war nach 40 Minuten umkehren angesagt . Diesmal kein Defekt , sondern reine Vernunft . Bei sehr starken Windböen hätte es mich zweimal fast umgeweht und auch die steile Talabfahrt konnte ganz ohne Bremseneinsatz gefahren werden - normalerweise rollt man hier mit locker 50km in den Ort , aber bei konstantem Gegenwind , war sogar leichtes Mittreten von Nöten .

Hier eine Kleine Impression hinter einer Lagerhalle - wohlgemerkt im Windschatten


----------



## tonicbikes (28. Februar 2010)

@Manni1599: dein Avalanche gefällt mir ausgesprochen GUT

gruss
tonic


----------



## divergent! (28. Februar 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> [
> 
> 
> das bild ist aber irgendwie genial.teilweise scharf, mittendrin verschwommen. gute aufnahme wenn auch ungewollt


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Februar 2010)

Das war heute Mittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (28. Februar 2010)

Manni, Respekt dass du das so knallhart durchziehst.  Ich habe heute am späten Nachmittag einen Versuch gestartet (den ersten seit etwa einem Monat...), aber nach zehn Minuten hatte mich "Xynthia" am Ar5ch.


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Februar 2010)

echt gutes wetter heute...


----------



## aggressor2 (1. März 2010)

aber das nächste mal steht das fahrrad bitte in den bergen dahinten drin!


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. März 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> aber das nächste mal steht das fahrrad bitte in den bergen dahinten drin!


 
wenns wetter wärmer wird bestimmt!
war aber ne herrliche aussicht u. macht lust auf mehr.
aber jetzt ist noch zu früh,vom wetter her u. meiner kondition
gruß
tom


----------



## Catsoft (1. März 2010)

@Manni: Du machst mir Angst! Ich hab mich aufs Sofa verkrochen....


----------



## Manni1599 (1. März 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> @Manni: Du machst mir Angst! Ich hab mich aufs Sofa verkrochen....


 

Wollen wir Dienstag Abend los (wenns vom Wetter her passt)?

Lampe ist geladen, Wenns dann nicht so heftig werden soll, täte ich Singlespeeden. Dann kann ich allerdings nicht soooo schnell, hab 38/18 gekettet.

Oder mit Elli (mit neuem LRS und Formula RX).


----------



## Catsoft (1. März 2010)

Mal schauen was das Wetter so macht. Und ob der Marschenbahndamm frei und ob ...


----------



## gnss (1. März 2010)

Der Marschbahndamm ist frei.


----------



## Triturbo (2. März 2010)

Züge sind nun gekürzt. Also heut konnt ich es mal einfahren, und musste feststellen: Ich liebe dieses Rad! Wie verdammt schnell es doch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (2. März 2010)

sieht gut aus?

wie spannst du die kette? halflink? excentriker?


----------



## Triturbo (2. März 2010)

Danke! Ich spanne via Kettenführung. Wenn ich die Ritzel eingefahren hab, kann ich die Spannung auch noch weiter erhöhen.


----------



## divergent! (3. März 2010)

aha alles klar. hat man auf dem foto oben nicht so wirklich was gesehen.

ich bin ja ein freund der halflink ketten. damit kommst du in der regel klp ohne spanner aus. 32/15 klingt gut. bei meinen rädern wollte ich die auch erst fahren aber dann passte es mit halflink nicht. bei 32/16 dafür perfekt.

auf jeden fall schick. von mir kommt auch demnächst noch ein aktuelles gt mit ssp. hab ich gestern aber erstmal gefüllert. werde ich heute evtl schleifen und nochmal füllern.


----------



## Kruko (7. März 2010)

*Operation Avalanche*

Am Wochenende hatten wir wieder lieben Besuch





Nach einer frostigen Überraschung am Samstag morgen, wagten wir uns am Sonntag nach dem Frühstück doch noch aufs Rad. Hier ein paar Eindrücke der kleinen Runde, die trotzdem einiges abverlangte.





























Die zwei hatten Ihren Spaß









Teilweise war selbst schieben sehr mühevoll









War wieder ein spaßiges Wochenende, welches nach einer Wiederholung schreit.


----------



## zaskar-le (7. März 2010)

Schöne Fotos, schaut nach einer Menge Spaß aus!

Ich bin so froh, dass der Schnee hier in Berlin nun endlich weg ist...


----------



## versus (7. März 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> *Operation Avalanche*
> 
> Am Wochenende hatten wir wieder lieben Besuch



ja tom. mit so richtigen bremsen steigt gerne mal das hinterrad 

sieht spassig aus. hier ist der neuschnee leider sofort betonhart gefroren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (7. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ja tom. mit so richtigen bremsen steigt gerne mal das hinterrad
> 
> sieht spassig aus. hier ist der neuschnee leider sofort betonhart gefroren



Aber im Schnee landet man wenigstens weich


----------



## Kruko (7. März 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Aber im Schnee landet man wenigstens weich



Da musst Du Tom fragen


----------



## Manni1599 (7. März 2010)

Ja, schön wars mal wieder!
Die Schneerunde war echt Klasse! Tom war so nett und hat sich für jeden von uns mindestens einmal hingelegt und hat trotzdem dabei festgestellt, das so ein moderner Rahmen mit richtigen Bremsen durchaus eine Überlegung wert ist. 
Vielen Dank nochmal an unsere lieben Gastgeber, Jörg und Insa.

Das muss tatsächlich wiederholt werden!

(Oder mal, vielleicht zum Singlespeeden, im Norden? Leider ist unsere "Anstalt" ja nicht für so viel Besuch geeignet, aber da lässt sich sicher was organisieren.)
Egal, wir bleiben am Ball.

Manni
PS:
TOM: Das mit den normalen T-Shirts werde ich schon bald mal anfragen. Und die Hope-Sattelkemme bitte in neuer Ausführung und ROT.


----------



## Sascha123 (8. März 2010)

Man könnte meinen "GTs" sind die Schlitten der Erwachsenen.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (8. März 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die zwei hatten Ihren Spaß



Ja das war wieder ein tolles Wochenende
Schade das es kein Bild gibt wo der Tom und ich im Schnee liegen
Freue mich schon wieder aufs nächste Treffen
Insa & Jörg, wie immer war es super und das Wetter passent bestellt 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## tomasius (8. März 2010)

Das Wochenende war klasse! 

Leckeres Essen beim Spanier, perfekt abgestimmtes Avalanche von Sascha, tolles Wetter von den Gastgebern! 

Zu den Stürzen: Das ist halt meine Art des Absteigens. Ihr kennt das doch!  Außerdem war es auch einfach der schnellste Weg zu einer Abkühlung. 

Mein Erkenntnisgewinn ist tatsächlich, dass hier dringend mal ein GT mit Federgabel und Scheibengedöns benötigt wird. Habe heute schon an meinem Xizang die U-Brake Sockel abgeflext. Morgen lass ich mir eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme ankleben und die Manitou Dorade MRD einbauen. Die kleine Veränderung klingt doch stimmig, oder?  

@manni: 

Dein Avalanche hat mich schon auf eine Idee gebracht... 

@sascha: 



> Schade das es kein Bild gibt wo der Tom und ich im Schnee liegen



Hätte ich dich doch mal eingeseift... 

Und danke der Nachfrage...

Mir geht es blendend! 







Gute Nacht (s.o.) 

Tom


----------



## tonicbikes (10. März 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Habe heute schon an meinem Xizang die U-Brake Sockel abgeflext. Morgen lass ich mir eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme ankleben und die Manitou Dorade MRD einbauen. Die kleine Veränderung klingt doch stimmig, oder?
> Tom



an einem Xizang lohnt sich das aber nicht, hast du kein Psyclone


----------



## Kruko (10. März 2010)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> an einem Xizang lohnt sich das aber nicht, hast du kein Psyclone



Alles schon dagewesen 





P.S. Falls das Bild Peter nicht passt, einfach PM


----------



## Rennkram (13. März 2010)




----------



## gtbiker (13. März 2010)

Das erste Bild ist super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (13. März 2010)

danke


----------



## gnss (14. März 2010)

Ist das am Ratzeburger See?


----------



## Rennkram (14. März 2010)

Nein, ist am Dummersdorfer Ufer am Stülper huk


----------



## Manni1599 (14. März 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Das erste Bild ist super


Und das Zweite sieht nach sehr geilem Trail aus!
Schöne Bilder!
(und gar nicht weit weg, man könnte ja mal....)


----------



## Rennkram (14. März 2010)

Der Trail ist ca. 2km lang und sehr schön, geht aber nicht bergab und ist auch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll.
Ist halt meine hausrunde.
Da ist der Riesebusch schon 3x so spektakulär


----------



## gnss (14. März 2010)

Ist beides toll, hast du noch mehr Trailtipps für die Gegend? Riesebusch und Trave sind mir bekannt.


----------



## Rennkram (15. März 2010)

Viel gibt es hier nicht.
Ich fahre viel im Forst Waldhusen, aber dort gibt es keine zusammenhängenden Trails.
Höchstens mal 300m und dann wieder Forstweg..
Brodtener Ufer ist sehr schön, ist aber auch mehr ein Radwanderweg.
Riesebusch und dann durch den Wald Richtung Ratekau ist schon das höchste der Gefühle.


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. März 2010)

Das schöne Wetter mal für eine Feierabendrunde mit der Sänfte genutzt


----------



## Manni1599 (18. März 2010)

Ich war mit Patty los. Herrliches Wetter, 16! Grad, Die Trails teilweise schön matschig. Einfach Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (19. März 2010)

Wir können auch schmutzig:


----------



## oldman (20. März 2010)

manni, du musst mehr trinken, deine flasche ist ja noch voll. das ist nicht gesund, gelle


----------



## Manni1599 (20. März 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> manni, du musst mehr trinken, deine flasche ist ja noch voll. das ist nicht gesund, gelle



Das Bild ist nach ca. 10 Km gemacht worden. Nach 40 km war "Flasche lääär".


----------



## oldman (20. März 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Das Bild ist nach ca. 10 Km gemacht worden. Nach 40 km war "Flasche lääär".



aha... dann habt ihr euch aber richtig flott eingedreckt, respekt


----------



## Rennkram (22. März 2010)




----------



## kingmoe (22. März 2010)

Ein Foto zum anschmachten, sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (22. März 2010)

letzten Fr. bei herrlichem Wetter oberhalb des Neckars


----------



## divergent! (23. März 2010)

so langsam wirds grün im wald:





komische äste haben wir:


----------



## aggressor2 (25. März 2010)

hier hab ich auch mal wieder was beizusteuern.


----------



## Sascha123 (25. März 2010)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## tofu1000 (25. März 2010)

Alex, schööne Bilder! Irgendwann schaff' ich es bis nach Jena...


----------



## gnss (26. März 2010)

Rennkram schrieb:


>


Das ist doch in der Nähe von diesem Holzaussichtsturm oder?


----------



## Rennkram (26. März 2010)

ja, ca 1 km


----------



## Manni1599 (27. März 2010)

Rennkram schrieb:


>



Schön da!









Ich war heute zum Pre-Panzerrollen bei Meich vom Deich.
Kein Tropfen Regen, teilweise Sonnenschein und eine absolut geile Tour!
Gut 50 Km sinds wohl gewesen, alles gaaaanz gemütlich, klasse!


----------



## Rennkram (27. März 2010)

53°59'03.40"N 10°47'41.40"E


----------



## korat (27. März 2010)

ich habs auch gleich erkannt.
so ein kurzes, aber traumhaftes stück trail vergißt man nie wieder.
hab leider kein bild parat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (27. März 2010)




----------



## aggressor2 (27. März 2010)

federaldirt schrieb:


> dummesvideodassichnichankuckenwerde
> 
> bitte mal anklicken



nein danke.


----------



## divergent! (28. März 2010)

wenigstens ein gescheites lied und kein hip hop mist


----------



## schallundrauch (28. März 2010)

Och lasst Ihn doch 
Kiddies die Radfahren und sich mit dem Schnitt von Videos beschäftigen bauen in der Zeit wenigstens keinen anderen MIST 

Allerdings hätte da im Abspann stehen müssen:
Kamera*KIND*: Lucas


----------



## TigersClaw (28. März 2010)

Bin heute 2 Stunden mit dem Sanction unterwegs gewesen. Hier ein paar Eindrücke:

Sumpfsee-Trail:





Güstrower Stadtwald:


----------



## gnss (29. März 2010)




----------



## epic2006 (30. März 2010)

Auch mal unterwegs gewesen, kurze Runde Tölz-Lenggries-Tölz an der Isar entlang:




genau das richtige Geläuf für den 28zöller


----------



## gtbiker (30. März 2010)

Ich hätte wohl keine ruhige Minute, wenn ich die Alpen in Sichtweite hätte.....
Schöne Bilder!


----------



## epic2006 (30. März 2010)

jojo, so lange das weiße Zeug noch daliegt geht ja eh nix und ausserdem gewöhnt man sich ziemlich schnell an den Anblick. Im Sommer ist dann so viel los, dass man mehr Slalom als MTB fährt, daher auch meine jährliche Flucht in den Harz zum Biken...

Aber wenns Dich juckt, mach doch mal Urlaub hier, ein kleiner Anreiz, letztes Jahr, leider ohne GT:




Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (30. März 2010)

Naja, ich mach ja jedes Jahr mehrere Wochen "Urlaub" in den Alpen, hilft aber alles nichts!


----------



## Manni1599 (30. März 2010)

@epic2006: Schöne Bilder und ein noch schöneres Rad!

Das Virage ist Dir echt gelungen!


----------



## zaskar-le (30. März 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Das Virage ist Dir echt gelungen!



...finde ich auch! Starr ist es wirklich am Schönsten


----------



## epic2006 (30. März 2010)

Danke! Macht auch echt Spaß das Teil!
(das mit den Alpen...bin ja auch kein Einheimischer, konnts mir aber aussuchen wo ich hingehe)
@gtbiker: dann meld Dich doch mal wenn Du im Süden bist!


----------



## gtbiker (30. März 2010)

Werd ich machen  
Immerhin sind die "Hügel" in "radlicher" Schlagdistanz, bis Bregenz ca. 175km von hier 
Und Totes Gebirge, jedes Jahr aber ohne Rad


----------



## daywalker71 (2. April 2010)

Hi

In Ostwestfalen trifft man selten auf Berge  dafür auf Gegenwind 
Heute von der kleinen Runde




Gibt nen bissel was zu tun, aber nur Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (2. April 2010)

ich hab heute auch meinen lila launebär ausgeführt. bei bestem wetter konnte er mal glänzen. aber meine form

irgendwie bin ich mit ssp schneller trotz fehlender kraft am berg.


----------



## epic2006 (2. April 2010)

Das Ding ist mal echt krass geworden, ein echt schöner Aufbau, vor allem der Kontrast mit den Racelines.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## aggressor2 (2. April 2010)

muss aber ne tonne wiegen, wenn du so nen fetten stock brauchst, um das gute stück abzustützen


----------



## Sascha123 (2. April 2010)

Heute sind anscheinend alle unterwegs.

Bunter Mix meiner heutigen Tour durch die Wahner Heide (Köln).







http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/8/2/0/0/_/large/16.jpg


----------



## mountymaus (2. April 2010)

Wir haben es heute auch endlich mal wieder geschafft, gemeinsam den Wald unsicher zu machen.

Der Grenzsteinweg für mich in diesem Jahr die Premiere.
Und?? Was soll ich sagen, der Angsthase hat mich nicht gepackt 






Endlich auch mal ein Actionfoto vom Heini






Kurzer Zwischenstopp nach einer eher sehr kurzen Tragepassage. Der Wind hat wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet.






Uff, noch mal richtig in die Pedale treten, ganz schön steil. Bald ist der Gipfel erreicht.





Das hat heute bei schönem Wetter mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Wir haben 30km mit fast 1000hm hinter uns gebracht.
Es war schon mal wieder (wie so oft) ein Teilstück dabei, welches ich noch nicht kannte.
Wieder ein Dank an den Heini...


----------



## mountenbike (3. April 2010)

@ Sascha123
sehr schönes zaskar


----------



## Sascha123 (3. April 2010)

mountenbike schrieb:


> @ Sascha123
> sehr schönes zaskar



Danke . Wo ist denn übrigens dein Bike?


----------



## Kruko (3. April 2010)

Die Maus musste arbeiten.

Wie kann man sich da bloß die Zeit vertreiben? Schrauben oder Biken ?? Ich habe mich für das Biken entschieden. War mal wieder Zeit für das Edelmetal





Xizang mit mir (leider nur der Selbstauslöser, daher Standbild)





Am Hölleberg oberhalb von Deisel





War wieder eine schöne Runde mit reichlich Höhenmetern


----------



## oliversen (3. April 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> .... War mal wieder Zeit für das Edelmetal



Edelmetal, sehr fein! Auch bei uns...

Die Fernost-Abteilung des GTI hatte den heutigen Tag Titanium Treffen. Leider nur ein sehr kleines....

GTLightning's und oliversen's bikes




Haustrail




Coffee Stop




 oliversen


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. April 2010)

Bei den Bilder kann ich nicht mithalten, bei uns sah es heute so aus:



aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (4. April 2010)

na ja...so richtig warm wars nicht gestern,aber auch nicht wirklich schlecht....


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. April 2010)

Strahlende Sonne, also nicht wie raus.



kleine Geschichtsrunde durch den Landkreis


----------



## versus (5. April 2010)

oliversen schrieb:


> Edelmetal, sehr fein! Auch bei uns...
> 
> Die Fernost-Abteilung des GTI hatte den heutigen Tag Titanium Treffen. Leider nur ein sehr kleines....



da kann ich auch was vom we beisteuern. lightning für mich, 29er testfahrt für den besuch






getestet und für gut befunden






bisschen matschig vielleicht


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2010)

Da hat sich aber einiges angesammelt, tuns die Bremsen trotzdem noch? )

Auf jeden Fall schöne Fotos auf dieser Seite. 

Ich kann mal wieder nix dazu beitragen, aber wie hams an 3 von 4 Ostertagen krachen lassen


----------



## versus (5. April 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Da hat sich aber einiges angesammelt, tuns die Bremsen trotzdem noch? )



ein wenig 

zum glück hatte ich vorne die scheibe


----------



## Sascha123 (5. April 2010)

Ich hoffe, der Besuch war für die Testfahrt dankbar und hat die Bikes gleich im Anschluss wieder auf hochglanz poliert.


----------



## Sascha123 (5. April 2010)

oliversen schrieb:


> Edelmetal, sehr fein! Auch bei uns...
> 
> Die Fernost-Abteilung des GTI hatte den heutigen Tag Titanium Treffen. Leider nur ein sehr kleines....



Einfach nur sehr geil.

Bei den Naturbildern kann man echt etwas neidisch werden, auf das Klima zum Biken wahrscheinlich weniger


----------



## cyclery.de (7. April 2010)

Kleiner Nachmittagsausflug nach Thale:




Ich glaube man merkt, dass nicht nicht der große Photoshop-Freak bin :-D


----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. April 2010)

*Feierabendrunde bei herrlichem Wetter

Entenberg bei Bad Laasphe....




...mit Blick vom Gipfel Richtung Wallau, links liegt Niederlassphe.




endlich geiles Wetter*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (7. April 2010)

Altobär ist das *GRÜN*!  

@cyclery: Aber dafür kannst du springen! Da hätte ich wohl zu viel Schiss vor.

Ich habe gestern mal eine erste sanfte Reha-Runde mit der Chefin gedreht. Und da hier so schöne Allee-Bilder gezeigt werden...


----------



## spatzel (10. April 2010)

Sodele!Nach einer sehr verkorksten zweiten Jahreshälfte 2009(Trennung mit Vollprogramm,schöner Dreck aber gut für die Figur...) mit vollkommener Radabstinenz muß ich halt doch auch mal wieder was posten......
Oliversen,irgendwann muß ich da mal hin,Ortenautreffen in Thailand,wär das was?;-)
Letzten August mit Tochter unterwegs....



Dann war ich doch noch mal im winter unterwegs,goil,bin schon ewig nimmer bei Schnee unterwegs gewesen,sehr spaßig!
Sorry,nur Handypic.....



Folgendes gehört eigentlich in den Ketzerei Thread aber egal.....
Da man ja bekanntlich an GT Rahmen keine Kindersitze drangebastelt bekommt(dieses doofe Dreieck da)mußte irgendwas "Neutrales" her.....es sollte was sein, an das ich alle Kupplungen etc dran bekomme.
Aus alt:



macht genauso alt:       (oder kennt da evtl.jemand das Baujahr?)




Jetzt hat dieses Teil nur so bescheuerte Ausfaller,daß die Kupplung vom Chariot(Kinderanhänger,für Nichtwissende)da gar net drangeht....aber wurscht......
So,nu is wieder gut,ich wünsch allen noch ein frohes neues Jahr und evtl schaff ichs auch noch zum Treffen!


----------



## oliversen (10. April 2010)

spatzel schrieb:


> ...
> Dann war ich doch noch mal im winter unterwegs,goil,bin schon ewig nimmer bei Schnee unterwegs gewesen,sehr spaßig!
> Sorry,nur Handypic.....
> 
> ...



Hohes Horn, HAUSTRAIL!!! Wie geil ist das denn?
Naechstes Jahr wieder! Freue mich drauf!

Und das Breezer ist natuerlich auch sehr schick. Irgentwann sollte jeder mal eines besessen haben....
... was ist denn mit dem Cosmic Sunrise passiert ?

oliversen


----------



## spatzel (10. April 2010)

@oliversen:
der cosmic sunrise Rahmen ist im Kellerlichen Dornröschenschlaf solange wie ich den Kindersitz brauche.....das wird sich wohl Ende diesen Jahres erledigt haben,dann wird wieder umgebaut und der Breezer kommt wieder untern Hammer....


----------



## versus (10. April 2010)

cyclery.de schrieb:


>



da sind ja schon bilder vom einsatz


----------



## cyclery.de (10. April 2010)

versus schrieb:


> da sind ja schon bilder vom einsatz



Ich hoffe, dass es nicht die letzten sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (10. April 2010)

Soviel Aktion kann ich nicht bieten,


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2010)

meins hat heute ein paar u23 fahrer geärgert.

zuerst fotorunde:





die jungen wilden hatten mal wieder vom leben genug:





und durfte sich danach in illustrer gesellschaft im grün ausruhen:









gt danni seins war auch am start:


----------



## daywalker71 (10. April 2010)

Ich hoffe das Bike aus dem zweiten Bild hat es nicht geschafft sich das Leben durch Brückensprung zu nehmen


----------



## divergent! (11. April 2010)

nö das hat aber einige u23 fahrer zum verzweifeln gebracht


----------



## aggressor2 (11. April 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> nö das hat aber einige u23 fahrer zum verzweifeln gebracht



hat ja immerhin was, womit die ganze plastefraktion nich aufwarten kann...





und dreckecke hab ich auch:


----------



## divergent! (11. April 2010)

na das hätteste ja wenigstens mal drehen können


----------



## aggressor2 (11. April 2010)

nö, schief is englisch und englisch is modern


----------



## divergent! (11. April 2010)

vorallem ist englisch immer auf der falschen seite


----------



## goegolo (11. April 2010)

Meine Liebste hatte gestern Ihren Spaß


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. April 2010)

Habe heute Versucht meine Offroad Künste zu verbessern



war alein unterwegs, deshalb nur Standbilder



"leicht" aufgefahrende Landezone



da hat sich das anschließende Putzen gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (11. April 2010)

Solange Du nicht den Raab gespielt hast


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. April 2010)




----------



## gtbiker (11. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455752


----------



## divergent! (11. April 2010)

der hat sich aber auch angestellt wie der letzte bewegungsidiot. selbst der triafahrer sollte mal seine fahrkünste aufm mtb üben.....aber eins muss man sagen....eier hat der raab


----------



## goegolo (11. April 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> der hat sich aber auch angestellt wie der letzte bewegungsidiot. selbst der triafahrer sollte mal seine fahrkünste aufm mtb üben.....aber eins muss man sagen....eier hat der raab



Nunja, der Lerneffekt tendiert ja eher gegen Null


----------



## Manni1599 (11. April 2010)

Hier die ersten Impressionen von RIP V:

Einige GTs waren da im Einsatz:
3 mal Peace (1 x 9r, 2 x 26), Psyclone, Borrego





Nach dem Spektakulären Downhill:




In der Heide:




Das war eines der geilsten Treffen überhaupt....


----------



## gtbiker (11. April 2010)

Coole Bilder! 
Dein Blog ist auch sehr gut!


----------



## aggressor2 (11. April 2010)

der viel besungene meich vom deich is ja ein esk-ler. ob der auch den felix kennt der so viele fahrräder putt macht?

und manni, brauchst du das weiße ava noch, oder kann/darf ich...


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. April 2010)

So...auch hier mal kurz hallo sagen.
frisch zurück aus kirchzarten


























der schneeschauer ist gerade vorbeigezogen...
dafür war der trail runter sehr nett

gruß
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. April 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> So...auch hier mal kurz hallo sagen.
> frisch zurück aus kirchzarten



 was macht ein schwabe denn mitten im badischen


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. April 2010)

versus schrieb:


> was macht ein schwabe denn mitten im badischen


 
Radeln!

...aber nicht nur MTB...


----------



## versus (11. April 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Radeln!



auf den kandel würde ich auch gerne mal wieder kurbeln


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. April 2010)

versus schrieb:


> auf den kandel würde ich auch gerne mal wieder kurbeln


 
nimm dir aber warme sachen mit
da oben pfeifft es ganz schön...hatte zum glück ein paar sachen dabei>inkl. sturmhaube
im glottertal dann alles wieder ausziehen


----------



## versus (12. April 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> nimm dir aber warme sachen mit
> da oben pfeifft es ganz schön...hatte zum glück ein paar sachen dabei>inkl. sturmhaube
> im glottertal dann alles wieder ausziehen



das glaube ich  
kenne die gegend ganz gut - bin dort aufgewachsen


----------



## Kruko (12. April 2010)

versus schrieb:


> auf den kandel würde ich auch gerne mal wieder kurbeln



Soweit hast Du es ja nun auch nicht wieder bis in die Heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (12. April 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Soweit hast Du es ja nun auch nicht wieder bis in die Heimat



nur wenn ich dort bin, bleibt selten/nie zeit für lange mtb-touren


----------



## kingmoe (14. April 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hier die ersten Impressionen von RIP V:
> 
> Einige GTs waren da im Einsatz:
> 3 mal Peace (1 x 9r, 2 x 26), Psyclone, Borrego



Das Peace ist ein echtes Spaßrad 





Bild (c) Torture King


----------



## versus (14. April 2010)

sieht sehr danach aus 

die landung sieht auf dem .gif spektakulär aus


----------



## kingmoe (14. April 2010)

versus schrieb:


> sieht sehr danach aus
> 
> die landung sieht auf dem .gif spektakulär aus



Man musste halt gleich nach links oder rechts wegziehen, geradeaus kam ein Baumstumpf. Irgendeiner hat den auch mal mitgenommen 
Ist aber nichts passiert


----------



## Kruko (17. April 2010)

Heute war es endlich soweit 

Die Maus konnte endlich Ihr Burzeltagsgescheck benutzen





Im Winter ging es ja nicht wirklich 

Also Träger aufs Auto und Fahrräder aufladen.





Ziel war der nahe Solling.





Ob Sie weiß, auf was Sie sich eingelassen hat 





Zumindest passt das neue Outfit zum Rad 





Auch ich hatte meinen Spaß 





Auch eine kleine Rast musste zwischendurch mal sein





Uih, noch ein Anstieg, aber geschafft









Und auch der letze Anstieg war nach 39 km kein Problem









Nach dem Verstauen der Räder standen 39 km und ca. 800 hm zu Buche. Und so langsam war die Maus auch nicht unterwegs, dafür, dass Sie sich heute noch die Nacht um die Ohren schlagen muss.


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. April 2010)

Mensch Jörg und Insa, da waren wir ja heute im gleichen Gebirge unterwegs. Ich bin heute den Hellental-Marathon gefahren. Aber ohne GT


----------



## tofu1000 (19. April 2010)

Heute war auch mal wieder Zeit, um eine herrliche Tour bei bestem Wetter zu starten:





Inklusive ordentlicher Schlammpackung und einer monströsen Zecke.


----------



## pago79 (19. April 2010)

Gestern durfte das Karakoram auch mal wieder raus...





Gruß
Lars


----------



## salzbrezel (22. April 2010)




----------



## versus (22. April 2010)

salzbrezel schrieb:


>



das ist ja wirklich ein triple triangle. erinnert mich an das hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKozkE0J23A&feature=related"]YouTube- GT Catch and Release- It's Open Season on Slow[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (22. April 2010)

Heutige Feierabendrunde mit meinem Lieblings GT



Für alle GT Starter beim Velothon, prägt Euch die Ansicht ein


----------



## aggressor2 (22. April 2010)

bin auch mal wieder mein karakoram gefahrn.
aber die schaltung muss definitiv ab.


----------



## divergent! (23. April 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Für alle GT Starter beim Velothon, prägt Euch die Ansicht ein





wieso? du musst wohl oft ne pinkelpause einlegen?


----------



## Sascha123 (23. April 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> wieso? du musst wohl oft ne pinkelpause einlegen?




Nee, damit man es überhaupt registriert. Schließlich wird man ja mit Speed vorbeiziehen und die Wahrnehemung wird dann halt enger.


----------



## der Steelman (23. April 2010)

erste gelände testfahrt


----------



## divergent! (23. April 2010)

sehr sehr schick


----------



## spatzel (24. April 2010)

oliversen schrieb:


> Hohes Horn, HAUSTRAIL!!! Wie geil ist das denn?
> Naechstes Jahr wieder! Freue mich drauf!
> 
> Und das Breezer ist natuerlich auch sehr schick. Irgentwann sollte jeder mal eines besessen haben....
> ...



So Oliversen,extra für dich:gestern abend unterwegs,zwar nicht mit nem GT aber das Outfit stimmt(aber irgendwie schau ich da etwas komisch aus der Wäsche,aber naja.... )




Auffahrt zum Horn (e bissle dunkel, war schon Dämmerung):




.....und dann halt noch Brandeck:




Und dann mit nem Höllentempo ins Tal, wurde ja dunkel......
E guts Nächtle an alle!
ciao
Lars


----------



## Chat Chambers (24. April 2010)

vergangenes WE 









mit anschließender Schussfahrt ins Tal, kurvenreich und verdammt schnell!


----------



## korat (25. April 2010)

der Steelman schrieb:


>



ui, suuuperschön, ein traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (25. April 2010)

Morgenrunde



war schon einigen an GeTier auf den Beinen



Ich find ja das dies die schönste Lackierung von GT ist


----------



## Stemmel (25. April 2010)

korat schrieb:


> ui, suuuperschön, ein traum!




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Ketterechts (25. April 2010)

Heute waren Kerstin und ich mit unseren zwei Zaskars unterwegs .


----------



## der Steelman (25. April 2010)

heute beim DH Rennen in den Müggelzdas rockt



grüße maik


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. April 2010)

Trainingsrunde, bei klarer Sicht könnte man im Hintergrund den Harz sehen.



irgendwie fahre ich meiner Form noch hinterher



23°,bergauf und Gegenwind, das kostet Körner



und dann nach 2Stunden 23 Minuten und 61km



shit happens


----------



## versus (26. April 2010)

endlich hatte ich mal einen ambitionierten fotografen in der reisegruppe (der sogar noch mit einem hübschen bb-zaskar unterwegs war. achtung bilderflut - fotos von herrn singlestoph:

uphill geschafft





käffchen





spässchen





runter gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (26. April 2010)

@versus: Da werde ich wohl später noch mal schauen müssen 

Edit: so schnell kann es gehen...


----------



## versus (26. April 2010)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> @versus: Da werde ich wohl später noch mal schauen müssen
> 
> Edit: so schnell kann es gehen...



mal wieder den falschen code reinkopiert


----------



## SplashingKrusty (26. April 2010)

@ versus

Wie ich sehe ist das Trikot bei Dir angekommen....

Viel Spaß weiterhin damit...


----------



## clio_16_v (27. April 2010)

Hey, ein Arbeitskollege will sein Zaskar verkaufen... könnt Ihr mir mal Schätzungen abgeben, wieviel er dafür ungefähr kriegen würde?? Fotos hab ich in meinem Profil hinterlegt


----------



## kingmoe (27. April 2010)

clio_16_v schrieb:


> Hey, ein Arbeitskollege will sein Zaskar verkaufen... könnt Ihr mir mal Schätzungen abgeben, wieviel er dafür ungefähr kriegen würde?? Fotos hab ich in meinem Profil hinterlegt



Komplett bis 500,- würde ich jetzt mal schätzen. Mehr wird schwer. Ist halt wild gemixt, nicht mehr klassisch aber auchnicht "state of the art".

Falls die Pedale originale Suntour sind, würde ich ihm dafür übrigens einen sehr guten Preis zahlen!


----------



## versus (27. April 2010)

SplashingKrusty schrieb:


> @ versus
> 
> Wie ich sehe ist das Trikot bei Dir angekommen....
> 
> Viel Spaß weiterhin damit...



stimmt! ich war mal wieder bei den eltern und habe die angesammelten käufe mitgenommen. gut, dass du es ansprichst, ehrlich gesagt, wusste ich gar nicht mehr so recht von wem es war. als absender steht ja nicht der nick drauf und die pms sind mittlerweile schon gelöscht


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Mai 2010)

Mein Sanction war heute vormittag mit mir im Raum Eberswalde unterwegs.
Nonnenfliess-Trails:





Treppen-Downhill am Tierpark:


----------



## spatzel (2. Mai 2010)

Sooooooo,heute auch noch ein bischen unterwegs gewesen.........Nass wars,kalt wars,dreckig wars...






....und irgendwie steckte mir noch unser gestriger Paris Ausflug in den Knochen....morgens um 3 raus(vorher noch bis 1 bei nem Konzert...)7 Std.Busfahrt nach Paris,um 23.30 wieder zurück,wieder 7 Std. Bus,net richtig gepennt und dann heut mittag aufs Rad....es wollte nicht so recht.....


----------



## Stemmel (3. Mai 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mein Sanction war heute vormittag mit mir im Raum Eberswalde unterwegs.
> Nonnenfliess-Trails:
> 
> 
> ...




War das schon die Trainingstour für den Harz?


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Mai 2010)

Stemmel schrieb:


> War das schon die Trainingstour für den Harz?



Pssssst, wird nicht verraten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (3. Mai 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Pssssst, wird nicht verraten ;-)


 
ah jetzt ja....
ist eigentlich auch ne tour auf den brocken angedacht?
oder ist das zu weit weg vom treffpunkt?


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Mai 2010)

Harz?!


----------



## Rennkram (5. Mai 2010)




----------



## rondell (8. Mai 2010)

... letzte Woche bei der Griebnitzsee/Wannseerunde








 
Viele Grüße nochmals an Sascha


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2010)

Mal wieder ein paar Fotos von mir, Touren von Freitag und gestern. Die Location dürft ihr erraten


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2010)

Und heute gleich nochmal auf Fototour:

Kleine Pause:




Das gabs dort zu sehen:




Und ganz am Schluss hab ich noch das gefunden, ein alter Stollen mit offenem Mundloch, für Fledermäuse:


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Mai 2010)

Mann, seid ihr alle sportlich. 

Urbanes Schönwetterfahren mit meinem derzeitigen Lieblingsrad:

Blümchen (Unkraut?) fotografieren...







Ausgiebiges Faulenzen...






Wieder ein wenig fahren...






Und ein dusseliges Selbstportrait machen. Rad ist Sonderanfertigung! Antrieb links, oder so...


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Mai 2010)

öhm....tigerkralle? warste bei der großen gruppe dabei, die uns kurz vorm märchenweg mal den weg frei gemacht hat? wir warn 4 leute und ich war mit rot unterwegs. am achtermann warn wir auch. die steile auffahrt fetzt bin ich mit 32:27 hoch


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2010)

Ja war ich. Hab ein rotes GT erkannt, mit Starrgabel. Das warst Du? ScheiXXe is die Welt klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (9. Mai 2010)

selbiger



aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich auch mal wieder.
> karakoram elite im harz-trim.
> in ner stunde gehts los


----------



## Willard (10. Mai 2010)

GT, mal nicht im Wald, aber trotzdem eingedreckt


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Mai 2010)

Willard schrieb:


> GT, mal nicht im Wald, aber trotzdem eingedreckt


...seh ich da rasierte Beine?
hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht bei dem Wetter,oder?Wo war das denn?


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Mai 2010)

mal ein kleiner einwurf von mir.


----------



## Willard (11. Mai 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ...seh ich da rasierte Beine?
> hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht bei dem Wetter,oder?Wo war das denn?



Wolle am RR geht nicht. Für's MTB lass ich wieder lang wachsen

War beim Ex-Henninger Turm-Jedermann, 70km.
Das ZR Lotto Pro war gut für Top 15 in der AK und Top 40 gesamt.


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Mai 2010)

Willard schrieb:


> Wolle am RR geht nicht. Für's MTB lass ich wieder lang wachsen
> 
> War beim Ex-Henninger Turm-Jedermann, 70km.
> Das ZR Lotto Pro war gut für Top 15 in der AK und Top 40 gesamt.


 
nee nee...da wird bei mir nix rasiert,weder beim RR noch beim MTB
das lotto macht doch ne gute figur in der truppe
mit carbongedöns hast es ja auch gut aufgepimpt...

na da ist mein stahlrenner ne andere hausnr.,aber mir macht es spaß damit zu fahren

gruß
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willard (11. Mai 2010)

Wenn Du die Laufräder meinst, die sind aus Alu.

Übrigens habe ich auch ein Moser, Ende 80er. Damit wird durchaus regelmässig trainiert. Öfters mal SB, da braucht man keinen Pulstacho, der den Vorbau verschandelt.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Mai 2010)

Gestern auf der Freeride-Strecke im Bikepark Braunlage:





Später am Achtermann:


----------



## Beaufighter (11. Mai 2010)

Sehr sehr geniales bravado. Das Bedürfnis ein Team Scream GT zu besitzen wächst kontinuierlich in mir....



zaskar-le schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Mai 2010)

Willard schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Laufräder meinst, die sind aus Alu.
> 
> Übrigens habe ich auch ein Moser, Ende 80er. Damit wird durchaus regelmässig trainiert. Öfters mal SB, da braucht man keinen Pulstacho, der den Vorbau verschandelt.


 
sehr schön dein moser!
mit was für felgen fährst das moser jetzt?
pulstacho habe ich beim moser nicht drauf,aber einen alten tacho auf dem lenker

die laufräder am GT sehen auf dem bild nach carbon aus.
fährst du draht od. schlauchreifen?

mein moser kennst sicher ja..
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photosets/view/6417


----------



## divergent! (11. Mai 2010)

nachdem mein we ja durch arbeit versaut wird hatte ich aber zwischendrin etwas luft um meine "neue" nachbarschaft zu erkunden.

ich fand krokodile im grün





ach komisches krokotier, das wurde schon angenagt:





ab durchn wald:





pinkelpause:





kleiner blick ins tal:





mitten durchs grün und lila:









und ein kurzer stop bei batman:





schön was man so alles findet wenn man mal die flußseite wechselt

@alex....diese ecken haben uns die schalthelden nicht gezeigt


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Mai 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ach komisches krokotier, das wurde schon angenagt:


 
bitte kette ölen>die rostet ja total


----------



## divergent! (11. Mai 2010)

ach daher das gequietsche

ich werd demnächst wohl nochmal die gabel umlackieren. das grün ist mir zu dezent an der stelle.

aber erstmal muss mein pinkneon projekt auf die beine kommen


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Mai 2010)

Sag mal, das ist doch ein Backwoods. Warum machst Du da Avalanche Aufkleber dran?
Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## gtbiker (11. Mai 2010)

Ist ein Avalanche, war mal meins


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Mai 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> @alex....diese ecken haben uns die schalthelden nicht gezeigt



was du meinen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Mai 2010)

Da hab ich anscheinend bei den ganzen Rädern hier den Überblick verloren.


----------



## zaskar-le (11. Mai 2010)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Das Bedürfnis ein Team Scream GT zu besitzen wächst kontinuierlich in mir....



Ja, mach mal! Lohnt sich echt. Live kommen die Farben noch viel schöner rüber.


----------



## divergent! (12. Mai 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> was du meinen?





wir sind damals unten am feld lang.

@sassy:den überblick hab ich auch verloren


----------



## berlin-mtbler (12. Mai 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


>



btw: Park in Berlin Schöneberg  

Schönes Foto.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Mai 2010)

Tag 6: und wieder gabs Trails Trails Trails:









Aktueller Stand nach Tag 6: 245km und knapp 5500hm ... und das Sanction fährt und fährt


----------



## Stemmel (12. Mai 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Tag 6: und wieder gabs Trails Trails Trails:
> 
> [



 gestern traillastig, heute traillastig...  Und das soll Spaß machen?


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Mai 2010)

Stemmel schrieb:


> gestern traillastig, heute traillastig...  Und das soll Spaß machen?



Macht mehr Spass, als Seife kochen ... ähm, sieden ;-)


----------



## GTdanni (12. Mai 2010)

Und sag mir jetzt bitte das diese Hörnchen eigentlich Flaschenöffner sind........ 


Cu danni 




P.S. Ansonsten ist das Rad ne Wucht, das muss ich mir mal ansehen. 


P.P.S. Ich meine die Hörnchen vom Naumburger Jung


----------



## mountymaus (13. Mai 2010)

Heute mal allein unterwegs, da mein Schatz mit einigen Männern über das Wochenende weg ist.

Einige kennen dieses Schild vom GT-Forumstreffen 2007






Tolle Aussicht von hier






Na das mit dem Selbstauslöser muss ich noch ein wenig üben






Gute Ausschilderung und Warnhinweise hier in der Gegend






So, nun ist es fast geschafft, "nur" noch da hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (14. Mai 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Und sag mir jetzt bitte das diese Hörnchen eigentlich Flaschenöffner sind........
> 
> 
> Cu danni
> ...




mahlzeit danni.....ja die hörnchen sind elendig blöde. da tun einem die pfoten weh das glaubste nicht. aber sind halt schick.

hab im juni urlaub...kannst gerne vorbei kommen


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Mai 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> hab im juni urlaub...kannst gerne vorbei kommen



und dann nach jena bitte.


----------



## divergent! (14. Mai 2010)

jena ist in meinem falle sowieso eingeplant. evtl hab ich bis dahin mein 2 gang alpinestar fertig

und wenn ich bis dahin indianernetz hab kann ich auch anständig schreiben.....ich muss weg


----------



## Beaufighter (14. Mai 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


>



Dein Getränk ist ja genauso pink wie die Farbtupfer am Zaskar


----------



## mountymaus (14. Mai 2010)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Dein Getränk ist ja genauso pink wie die Farbtupfer am Zaskar



Klasse oder?? Alles aufeinander abgestimmt


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Mai 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Klasse oder?? Alles aufeinander abgestimmt



Würde auch garnicht anders zu Dir passen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (14. Mai 2010)

neulich, ein schöner kleiner Trail...


----------



## Panther79 (15. Mai 2010)

Mein Zaskar im einsatz in Singen


----------



## Kruko (16. Mai 2010)

Zurück von unserem Männerwochenende 

Wetter war nicht so Pralle in Oberhof  

Dafür ist es aber ein wirklich tolles Bikerevier. Hier schon mal ein paar Eindrücke für die noch Unentschlossenen 

Bilder der ersten Tour (3-Talsperren-Runde)













Über die Talsperre ging es vorher . Also zum Fahren nichts Altes mit einer Männerübersetzung mitbringen. Die Anstiege sind nicht ohne

Bilder der zweiten Runde

Schneekopf (2. höchster Berg des Thüringer Waldes)





Abfahrt vom Schneekopf





Samstag ist die Kamera leider daheim geblieben, da es bei dem Tourstart geregnet und geschneit hat


----------



## SpeedyR (16. Mai 2010)

Bikepark Braunlage am Samstag
Schnee,Regen,Matsch und 0grad..aber GEIL wars





Tomac meiner Schnecke wurde auch kurz probegeritten  





Beste grüße Rafa


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. Mai 2010)

respekt,dass ihr bei dem besch..eidenen wetter unterwegs gewesen seit
der sonntag ging bei mir ja....aber da war RR angesagt.


----------



## Rennkram (21. Mai 2010)




----------



## goegolo (24. Mai 2010)

Pfingstour um den Plauer See in der Mecklenburger Seenplatte, Anteil Singletrail >70% 





Mehr unter http://kuestenbiker.blogspot.com/2010/05/pfingsttour-um-den-plauer-see.html


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Mai 2010)

Schöne Tour Göran. Bin ich letztes Jahr 6x gefahren 

Dort starten wir dieses Jahr nochmal eine ganz grosse Gruppe.


----------



## goegolo (24. Mai 2010)

Jup, lohnt . Hast Du das Zaskar wieder erkannt?


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2010)

goegolo schrieb:


> Jup, lohnt . Hast Du das Zaskar wieder erkannt?



Logisch ;-) is nett geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (25. Mai 2010)

Die Big Bikes wurden zu Pfingsten auch mal wieder bewegt 

Mein Bruder:








Me:


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Mai 2010)

Überschussige Energie vernichtet.
Start:



Ziel


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. Mai 2010)

mal wieder im süd-schwarzwald


----------



## Beaufighter (26. Mai 2010)

Wo genau denn in Süd-Schwarzwald? Die Judy DH ist immer wieder schön auszusehen


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. Mai 2010)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Wo genau denn in Süd-Schwarzwald? Die Judy DH ist immer wieder schön auszusehen


 
start war direkt in FR(Freiburg),sdann den FR-Kandel Höhenwanderweg
Bild zeigt kurz vor St.Peter>im Hintergrund der Feldberg mit teilweise Schnee>sorry ist mit einer Handy cam aufgenommen>war sehr schön>meist schattig im Wald.
2 tage davor ging es von FR den Schaui hoch>auch sehr fein!

Ja,die Gabel funzt auch noch ganz gut mit neuem Ölservice u. Eibachfedern

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. Mai 2010)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Die Big Bikes wurden zu Pfingsten auch mal wieder bewegt


 
schöne bilder>spiegelreflex-cam?
schönes bike


----------



## cyclery.de (26. Mai 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> schöne bilder>spiegelreflex-cam?
> schönes bike



Ja ist eine DSLR. Bin letzte Woche von meiner Canon 40D auf die 7D umgestiegen.


----------



## Beaufighter (26. Mai 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> start war direkt in FR(Freiburg),sdann den FR-Kandel Höhenwanderweg
> Bild zeigt kurz vor St.Peter>im Hintergrund der Feldberg mit teilweise Schnee>sorry ist mit einer Handy cam aufgenommen>war sehr schön>meist schattig im Wald.
> 2 tage davor ging es von FR den Schaui hoch>auch sehr fein!
> 
> ...



In der Gegend fährt sichs gut. Schau ins Land, Feldberg (da weht meist doch ein recht frisches Lüftchen) ist ziemlich klasse auch Richtung Todnau die Gegend sehr nett!

Viele Grüße


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Juni 2010)

Sonne, 25°C und windstill, was will man mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Steelman (6. Juni 2010)

heute in berlin nach der sternfahrt2010 ca. etwas über 40km ein bissel kultur


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Juni 2010)

biosphären reservat schorfheide.

man war ditt ein g.... we 








und danach ein bierchen in der hängematte.............



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/665842


----------



## mountymaus (7. Juni 2010)

Man war das super!!!

Wir haben ein langes Wochenende gehabt und haben die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und sind in den Kurzurlaub gefahren.
Ziel war Schierke im Harzâ¦

Das war schon mal ein Test fÃ¼r das diesjÃ¤hrige GT-Treffen in Oberhof.

Unsere Unterkunft






Wir haben uns einige GPS-Daten aus dem Netz geholt und somit stand schnell fest, wo wir Ã¼berall hin wollen.
Wenn man seine Unterkunft so nah am Brocken hat, dann ist es natÃ¼rlich Pflicht den Gipfel zu âerklimmenâ.
Laut einem groÃen Internetlexikon soll der Brockengipfel ca. 306 Tage im Nebel stehen. Wir hatten dieses Wochenende 3 Tage klare Sichtâ¦
Wir hÃ¤tten ja die BrockenstraÃe von Schierke aus fahren kÃ¶nnen, doch wir wollten ja nicht unsere Reifen durch die StraÃe ruinieren.
Nein, wir sind unsere Tour von Schierke Ã¼ber Torfhaus dann zum Eckerstausee und dann Ã¼ber den Norden auf den Brocken gefahren. Allerdings war das noch weniger reifenschonend.

Eckerstausee mit Blick zum weit entfernten Zielâ¦






Dort ist das Ziel, doch der Gipfel liegt hinter der Tannenspitzeâ¦ 






Kurz vor dem anstrengenden Aufstieg noch eine kleine StÃ¤rkung. Wir wussten auch noch nicht, was uns erwartet.






Unten im Tal liegt noch der Eckerstausee. Mittlerweile sind schon viele HÃ¶henmeter geschafft.






Der JÃ¶rg wartet am kleinen Brocken auf die Mausâ¦






Nun ist es fast geschafft. Der Anstieg wurde wieder etwas steiler doch mit den Worten âIch kann und ich will da oben hin!!!â klappte es dann erstaunlicherweise gut.






Die sogenannten âPoserbilderâ am Gipfel dÃ¼rfen natÃ¼rlich nicht fehlenâ¦
Diese Aussicht und der blaue Himmel, einfach herrlichâ¦










Wo es hoch geht, geht es glÃ¼cklicherweise dann auch nach einer kurzen Verschnaufpause wieder runter.






SchÃ¶ne Trails zum genieÃen 






Somit war der erste Tag auch schon geschafftâ¦
Am Ende der Tour standen 47km und 1500hm auf dem Tacho.

...Fortsetzung Folgt...​


----------



## Kruko (7. Juni 2010)

Für den 2. Tag haben wir uns die Achtermannhöhe und die Wolfswarte vorgenommen.

Bei der Planung der Strecke. Voller guter Dinge






"Guck mal da, der Wurmberg mit der Wurmbergschanze.
Wollen wir da auch noch hin?" 
"Nö, was wollen wir denn da auch noch? Haben doch schon den Achtermann und die Wolfswarte.






Komische Panzerplatten, wo die wohl hinführen? Dann auch noch so steil






Was wir Anfangs nicht gesehen haben ist, dass die Tour auch noch über den Wurmberg geht. Somit mussten wir uns auch an diesem Tag reichlichen Höhenmetern stellen.






Das letzte Stück auf den Wurmberggipfel.






Dann ging es zur Achtermannhöhe. Hier allerdings schon mal wieder auf dem Weg nach unten über einen genialen Trail, den so mancher vom GT-Treffen 2009 kennt.






Nach der Abfahrt von der Achtermannhöhe war die Maus ganz schön fertig.
Somit haben wir beschlossen die Tour über den Kaiserweg zum Hexenstieg abzukürzen.






Am zweiten Tag standen dann nach der Tour 35km 1050hm auf dem Tacho.



...Fortsetzung folgt...​


----------



## mountymaus (7. Juni 2010)

Der dritte und letzte Tag im Harz ist angebrochen.
Diesen wollten wir natürlich auch noch zum Radeln nutzen.

An diesem Tag haben wir eine gemütliche Tour zum Abschluss gedreht.
Der Anfang ging über die Brockenstraße und ich war tatsächlich schneller als das 2PS Gefährt 






Nach einer längeren Abfahrt über den Hexenstieg sind wir Richtung Königshütte wieder mal einen kleinen feinen Trail gefahren.






Wieder in Schierke angekommen, haben wir uns die Feuersteinklippe angeschaut, welche Namenspate für den berühmten Schierker Feuerstein ist.






Im Ortskern steht das Stammhaus in welchem der Schierker als Medizin gebraut wurde.






Danach ging es dann wieder Richtung Campingplatz.






Auch am dritten und letzten Tag haben wir wieder sehr viel Spaß gehabt und durch das Training der ersten beiden Tage sind die 33 km und 1200hm gar nicht so aufgefallen.

Nun war es das schon mit dem Kurzurlaub und wir mussten wieder nach Hause.


...ENDE...​


----------



## divergent! (8. Juni 2010)

schöne bilder. irgendwie komisch der harz ist bei mir so nah und ich war da noch nie radeln

wie "warm" war es denn auf der brockenspitze? die nichtradler aufm bild sind ja angezogen als wär es herbst 5 minutenvor winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (8. Juni 2010)

Von den Temperaturen ging es eigentlich. Es waren so ca. 15° oben am Gipfel. Kälteprobleme gab es eher durch den kräftigen Wind. Es gab bis Donnerstag eine Wetterwarnung am Brocken. Sturmboen mit Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 85 km/h. So schlimm war es zwar dann doch nicht, aber uns wurde auch kühl und somit haben wir uns dort nicht all zu lang aufgehalten.


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Juni 2010)

Schöne Bilder von einem bestimmt herrlichen Kurzurlaub! Ich beneide euch - vor allem für die Singletrails. 

@divergent: Dann sieh bloß zu, dass du dich da mal hin scherst!


----------



## divergent! (9. Juni 2010)

@tofu...ja ich weiß schande über mich. aber ich fahre den ganzen tag dienstlich mitm auto...wenn ich dann mal frei hab oder gar urlaub will ich nix von autos sehen-hören oder sonstwie. da nervt mich schon die fahrt in die stadt zum einkaufen.


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Juni 2010)

echt schöne touren u. bilder!
...dachte aber immer ,der brocken ist höher.....
na das lässt ja hoffe auf das gt-treffen.
;-)
grüße
tom


----------



## divergent! (9. Juni 2010)

naja wenn du noch 1 millionen jahre wartest ist er definitiv höher


----------



## tomasius (9. Juni 2010)

> Bei der Planung der Strecke. Voller guter Dinge








Das Grinsen sieht aber eher nach "Das GT habe ich gerade bei e b a y geschossen" aus. 

Schöne Toureindrücke!

Tom


----------



## spatzel (12. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen zusammen!Nachdem sich das Wetter bei uns dann doch gebessert hatte,bin ich heut auch noch ein wenig radeln gewesen.....104km mit 2600hm.....ich bin dann mal platt......
Bild zeigt Glaswaldsee....Schöne Grüsse an oliversen aus der Heimat!


----------



## Rennkram (13. Juni 2010)

Fehmarn Umrundung





Immer dem Navi nach. Die Trails sind leider etwas zugewachsen.
Links die Nesseln, rechts die Diesteln.   ouch!




Fehmarn kann zu großen Teilen direkt an der Küste entlang erradelt werden. 




Coole Schnecke 




Der Trail führt teilweise 20 cm an der Kante entlang.




Es gab heftigsten Gegenwind. War ein stürmischer Tag, aber insgesamt klasse Wetter.
Etwas matschig, aber ok 
82km, 870 hm, sagt Herr Etrex.


----------



## oliversen (13. Juni 2010)

spatzel schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen!Nachdem sich das Wetter bei uns dann doch gebessert hatte,bin ich heut auch noch ein wenig radeln gewesen.....104km mit 2600hm.....ich bin dann mal platt......
> Bild zeigt Glaswaldsee....Schöne Grüsse an oliversen aus der Heimat!



Sehr schoen, vielen Dank fuer die Gruesse.
Im kommenden Jahr sind wir wieder vor Ort. Und wenn du dich dann mit den Hoehenmetern etwas zurueck haelst koennen wir mal zusammen los.

Oliversen


----------



## versus (13. Juni 2010)

spatzel schrieb:


> 104km mit 2600hm



ein wenig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Juni 2010)

War schon gestern, runter ging es dann schön verblockt neben der Downhillrollerbahn (http://www.bike-park-hahnenklee.de/monsterroller.php)


----------



## mäxx__ (18. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich geht gleich ein Aufschrei durch die GT-Reihen...


----------



## divergent! (18. Juni 2010)

aufschrei...kette spannen!


----------



## oldman (19. Juni 2010)

mäxx schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich geht gleich ein Aufschrei durch die GT-Reihen...



wieso aufschrei? bis auf die fehlenden scheibenbremsen passt es doch


----------



## redsandow (19. Juni 2010)

@ oldman wie jetzt fehlenden scheibenbremsen?dann schon lieber etwas mehr spannung auf die kette-aber ohne aufschrei.


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Juni 2010)

soo...
heimrennen war ordentlich. 
wieder mal fünfter beim bergzeitfahrn, aber deutlich schneller, als letztes jahr.







im rennen dann platz 12.
ich muss sagen, auch wenn das karakoram eigentlich nie wirklich wollte, isses ein wirklich geiles rad geworden. das extreme flexen der gabel ist zwar zu anfang beängstigend, dafür hatt ich aber bei keiner abfahrt das gefühl ne federgabel zu brauchen 
und das bei insgesamt 3 startern mit starrgabel am ganzen wochenende.

hier grad in der ertsen runde, bei der verfolgung vom späteren gewinner der sisp-wertung:
















hier vor dem letzten anstieg des rennens, glücklich über die optimalen bedingungen:






und hier, ziemlich fertig, im ziel:


----------



## divergent! (22. Juni 2010)

coole bilder! sind das selbst organisierte oder richtig hochoffiziell vom veranstalter?

sowas find ich persönlich nämlich nett........ne sorge weniger


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Juni 2010)

hochoffiziell: http://www.mtb-biesenrode.de/galerie/index.php?cat=8


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Juni 2010)

Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit doch mehr Rennrad und Fully gefahren bin wollte ich das Teil eigentlich verkaufen!
Aber nach der heutigen Tour darf es bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (27. Juni 2010)

War heute auch mal GTmäßig unterwegs, hier der Link, da ich zu faul bin das Ganze nochmal aufzusetzen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469370 verzeiht das Unterforum, aber es war irgendwie verpflichtend (zwecks Baujahr).

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Chat Chambers (27. Juni 2010)

Auf dem Weg zu Kollegen, Fußball, Bier und Wildschwein vom Grill:


----------



## mountenbike (28. Juni 2010)




----------



## Beaufighter (28. Juni 2010)

Ziemlich cooles Bild!


----------



## Kruko (28. Juni 2010)

Endlich die erste Runde mit dem neuem Arbeitsgerät.  Nachdem ich am letztem Wochenende meine Bike-Pläne ad acta legen konnte, hielt es mich heute nicht mehr auf dem Sofa. Der Rüclen schmerzte nicht mehr so, also rauf aufs Bike und eine kleine Runde zum wieder eingewöhnen. 

Unterwegs konnten wir auch ein kleines Gruppenbild machen.

Black and White

oder nach Paul McCartney Ebony and Ivory


----------



## esp262 (1. Juli 2010)

endlich fahr ich auch etwas mehr und kann auch mal was zeigen 
aufm vid kommts nicht so rüber, das stück ist richtig steil, da muß man schon fast ein kleterer sein um nach oben zu kommen 

aber da runterzu ballern lohnt sich 

http://www.youtube.com/user/esp262#p/a/u/0/E8y3Tiibbwc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (2. Juli 2010)

Auch ein guter Einsatz für ein GT:
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/how-we-test-hydraulic-disc-brakes-24345


----------



## planetsmasher (2. Juli 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> aber da runterzu ballern lohnt sich


 
n Helm würde sich da noch viel mehr lohnen!


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juli 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> n Helm würde sich da noch viel mehr lohnen!



Nettes Vid ... aber ohne Helm echt


----------



## planetsmasher (2. Juli 2010)

und wenn das der Tiger sacht will das schon was heissen. Aber der hat ja jetzt auch deutlich mehr Verantwortung. Glückwunsch übrigens noch.


----------



## esp262 (2. Juli 2010)

ja hab mir schon gedacht, das helm diskusionen kommen


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> ja hab mir schon *gedacht*, das helm diskusionen kommen



dann scheint ja noch nicht alles zu spät zu sein


----------



## esp262 (2. Juli 2010)

aber ich muß sagen, wenn was passiert wäre, hättet ihr das vid nicht gesehen und es wäre gar nicht zu einer diskusion gekommen 

im grunde habt ihr aber schon recht,


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Juli 2010)

Force in Aktion, nur der Untergrund passte nicht immer.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juli 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Force in Aktion, nur der Untergrund passte nicht immer.



Im Gegensatz hierzu geradezu perfekt:  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU"]YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike[/nomedia]


----------



## esp262 (5. Juli 2010)

das vid ist aber gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (6. Juli 2010)

Da bei meinem Radkumpel und bei mir die Vollgefederten zum reperarien sind, haben zur Zeit Hardtail-Days.









Wusste gar nicht mehr wie viel Spass das macht.

oliversen


----------



## epic2006 (9. Juli 2010)

Gester mal wieder eine kleine Stadtumrundung mit dem Virage









@oliversen: da würd ich auch gern mal biken, schaut echt schick aus bei Dir! 

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Juli 2010)

gerrit, haste schonmal überlegt nen rennlenker dranzupappen?
würde ja nen prima crosser abgeben.


----------



## Rennkram (9. Juli 2010)

Für einen kurzen Moment war ich der höchste Mensch unter Millionen in SH (auf einer natürlichen Erhebung)  *stolz* 





Nie wieder RaRa 2.10 im Gelände... Ich bezeichne diese Reifen von nun an als reine Straßenreifen. 

Diese Karte habe ich lange gesucht.
In SH gibts keine Berge, nur Moränen ^^


----------



## cleiende (10. Juli 2010)

_36 Grad und es wird immer heisser..._

Nachdem ich heute früh verpennt hatte, ich wollte eigentlich um 06:00 los, fuhr ich im Wahn erst gegen 10:15 los.
Das Bild sagt Alles





Da waren es schon 35 Grad. Ich bin dann noch gut 1 Std weitergefahren aber nach 60km und 3 Litern Wasser war Schluß. Ab in die Bahn und heim, für so Temperaturen bin ich nicht geeignet.
Mal sehen ob ich morgen den Poppes früh genug aus dem Bett kriege...

Edit: Eine Kamera mit GPS Modul ist was Feines. Klicken aufs Bild, dann EXIF Daten ansehen und "Karte" klicken - schon weiss man wo das Bild gemacht wurde. Okay, beim persönlichen Lieblingstrail sollte man ggfs. die GPS Daten löschen.


----------



## Kruko (11. Juli 2010)

Wie sich die Bilder gleichen. Auch bei uns ist das Gras völlig verbrannt  und die Hitze macht das Biken nur in den Abendstunden erträglich.

Erste Runde mit dem Force mit neuer Gabel


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juli 2010)

Jörg, nettes Force. Denk mal über ein Teleskop-Stütze nach. Lohnt sich.


----------



## epic2006 (11. Juli 2010)

@aggressor2: nie im Leben nicht kommt so nen Ding an das Bike! Ich krieg so schon Rücken auf dem Rad, da könnt ich eh kein Unterlenker fahren und steile Vorbauten....da würgts mich.

@Rennkram: die werden bei uns in der Gegend auch "Rutsching Ralf" genannt

Das Force juckt mich auch irgendwie, so etwas modernes wär mal wieder an der Zeit.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Juli 2010)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Juli 2010)

Endlich mal wieder ein richtig schöner Sommer


----------



## esp262 (15. Juli 2010)

waren die tage etwas unterwegs
hab das erstemal mein ava ausgefahren, war richtig schön, nur am nächsten morgen hat mich ein platten erwartet


----------



## esp262 (15. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgneAe1gFKE"]YouTube- Teutoburgerwald Hermanns weg[/nomedia]


----------



## esp262 (18. Juli 2010)

Kleine abfahrtvid im Tecklenburg

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_cCQDUlv2g"]YouTube- Tecklenburg Kleine Serpantin abfahrt[/nomedia]


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder Karakoram gefahren



war recht kühl heute (nur 24°C)


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Juli 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> Kleine abfahrtvid im Tecklenburg
> 
> YouTube- Tecklenburg Kleine Serpantin abfahrt




Ihr seit schon echt coole Jungs, so ohne Helm! 
Prima, weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (18. Juli 2010)

hey ich hab echt kein bock auf "ohne helm" diskusion.ansonsten ja wir sind cool


----------



## esp262 (18. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE63AxBtHIs"]YouTube- Herrmannsweg Bad Iburg[/nomedia]

und bitte kein gemäcker ohne helm und dann noch mit einer hand, sowas lebensmüdes


----------



## spatzel (20. Juli 2010)

Sodele,dann auch mal wieder ein bischen Senf von mir.....
war letzte Woche endlich wieder etwas radeln, Dienstag abend 84km aufm RR, dann Donnerstag ne kleine tour,bei der gar nix liefevtl.noch die Nachwehen vom Dienstagdafür einen schönen Sonnenuntergang:



Lothardenkmal gegnüber vom Mooskopf:



Dann hat es mich Sonntag morgen auf den Kies getrieben und wollte nach dem Donnerstagfiasko sehen, wie weit ich komme.....lief ganz gut:



morgens hier(wieder was für den Oli)Mooskopf



vorbei an Lothars Schäden:



bis hin zur Hornisgrinde:



mit darunterliegendem Mummelsee, an dem mal wieder wie jeden Sonntag die Hölle los war....



Ab Littweger Höhe fährt man den Westweg, den ich zum ersten Mal gefahren bin. Der ist ein Knaller,sehr viel Trailanteil(was aber nach einigen Stunden auch mal nerven kann)landschaftlich top,sehr zu empfehlen!!
Man sollte nur nicht vergessen, etwas Geld einzustecken, damit man sich auch mal was zum nagen kaufen kann, meine Vorräte waren ab ca km 90 aufgebraucht und mit Hunger fahren ist echt mal bleed....war ne Super Tour, etwas kürzer hätte auch gereicht und war dann auch froh, als ich daheim war.Reine Fahrzeit war übrigens 8std.19min und 6900 Kalorien verbruzzelt......das abendliche Grillen ist somit grad verpufft.....


----------



## epic2006 (20. Juli 2010)

Gestern kurze Runde an der Granetalsperre, 92er Karakoram von Lars und eine Ketzerei von mir:





Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## goegolo (20. Juli 2010)

Kurzurlaub Bornholm: 





Mehr dazu demnächst im Küstenbiker


----------



## Kruko (20. Juli 2010)

*Endlich Urlaub 
*
Damit Ihr ein wenig neidisch werdet, folgt hier jetzt regelmäßig ein kleines Logbuch der zwei Oberverrückten mit Ihren GT's im Einsatz.

Ziel unserer langen Reise: Tirol, genauer die Zugspitzarena

Wetter:  

Unterkunft:  

Bike-Revier:     (muss schicken )

Sonntag gab es gleich die erste Tour. Nach dem großen Regen bei der Anreise waren noch ein paar Wolken auf den Berggipfeln. 

Ziel der ersten Runde war als Höhepunkt die Tuft'l Alm auf 1500 hm





Dort gab es erstmal ein lecker Weizen als Belohnung.

Auf dem Weg dort hin ging es über ein paar wirklich schöne Trails rund um den Daniel (ist hier ein Berg)









Morgen meldet sich dann die Maus mit Bildern von der nächsten Alm...


----------



## epic2006 (20. Juli 2010)

Na, nette Bilder. Ich wohn mehr oder weniger in der Nähe, wenns ist, kommt doch auf der Heimreise auf ne Tour vorbei.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## oliversen (21. Juli 2010)

spatzel schrieb:


> Sodele,dann auch mal wieder ein bischen Senf von mir.....
> 
> Dann hat es mich Sonntag morgen auf den Kies getrieben und wollte nach dem Donnerstagfiasko sehen, wie weit ich komme.....lief ganz gut:
> 
> ...



130km, 3300hm
Spatzel, Spatel du machst mir Sorgen...

Ich kenne jeden Abschnitt dieser Strecke, habe jedoch nocht nicht im Traum daran gedacht diese aneinander zu reihen. Sehr episch....

oliversen


----------



## mountymaus (21. Juli 2010)

Wie versprochen geht es heute weiter mit einem kleinen Einblick in unsere Touren.

Es ging über einen sehr langen Anstieg zur Bichlbcher Alm, welche auf 1600müNN liegt. So hoch waren die Bikes noch nie...














Unterwegs sind uns noch einige Vierbeiner über den Weg gelaufen,
was uns Flachlandtirolern völlig fremd ist










Mal sehen, was wir hier noch in den nächsten Tagen schaffen...


----------



## esp262 (23. Juli 2010)

hier mal was zum lachen 

http://www.youtube.com/user/esp262#p/a/u/0/CXsMS0sMzyA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (23. Juli 2010)

und tats weh

sowas hat ein kumpel von mir mit seinem speiseeis auch gemacht...wollte zw 2 bäumen durchspringen....naja dann kam in der mitte aber noch einer.

hat sich pauschal erstmal diverse rippen zermatscht............und du?


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juli 2010)

mit oder ohne helm?
aber mit nem smart sam kann das ja auch nix werden...


----------



## esp262 (23. Juli 2010)

hehe hab glück gehabt und rechts am baum vorbei geflogen 

die strecke ist derbe schnell geworden in letzen tagen, da hats mich zu weit nach links rausgetragen, etwas abgehoben und nach der landung hat ich nicht viel zeit zum bremsen 

bin aber weich gelandet also alles tutti


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Juli 2010)

Windig und bedeckt bei 21°C


----------



## Rennkram (25. Juli 2010)

Kurzurlaub in Dänemark am Vejers Strand.

Ein kleiner Angelsee.




_Blåbjerg_ Bikepark ^^ über 20 km ausgewiesene Trails. 




Pflicht!  10 km Schotterpiste nach Blavand.




Endlich angekommen...




Und das Campingplatz Suchbild


----------



## Kruko (26. Juli 2010)

Schöne Bilder aus Dänemark  Durch den Sand ist es schon ein Erlebnis dort zu biken.

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von der Zugspitzarena. Leider ist das Wetter schlechter geworden. Aber das hält uns fast nicht auf 

Hier mal oberhalb von Lermoos mit Blick auf die Zugspitze. Wo ich heruntergefahren bin, kann sich ja wohl jeder denken. Der Trail bergab nach Lermoos war wirklich der Hammer. Das Force war voll in seinem Element und bietet noch massig Ferderwegsreserven.





Gestern ging es auf die nächste Alm. Der höchste Punkt der Strecke lag auf 1618 hm. 









Die Maus ist hier auf den letzten Metern





Extra für die Maus kam eine Blaskapelle per Seilbahn zur Alm  Selbst Alphörner wurden extra aufgeboten.





Oben angekommen sorgte ich erst mal für eine kleine Stärkung





Das obligatorische Poserbild durfte natürlich auch hier nicht fehlen









Danach ging es dann wieder berab. Teil der Strecke war auch die nahgelegene Skipiste mit einem Gefälle von ca. 40 %  Die Steilheit kann man nur erahnen


----------



## tofu1000 (26. Juli 2010)

Dänemark....  Oh wie herrlich! Diese Bilder sollte ich vor meiner besseren Hälfte geheimhalten. Sollte dies nicht funktionieren, muss unbedingt dieser Blåbjerg Bikepark besucht werden. Und: OCB, Klopapier, Kniffel und löslicher Kaffee - das klingt nach Urlaub! 

Mensch Jörg, ich dachte schon ihr seid verschütt gegangen!  Wieviel Höhenmeter habt ihr inzwischen schon "gefressen"?


----------



## Kruko (26. Juli 2010)

Verschütt?? Wir doch nicht. 

Nach einer Woche stehen wir bei etwas über 5000 hm. Eine Tour unter 700 hm ist hier fast nicht möglich. Die gestrige hatte 700 hm auf 15 km. Es war nur ein kurzer Hüpfer. Sie hat aber trotzdem riesig Spaß gemacht


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Schöne Bilder!

Da wissen wir ja schon wo wir das nächste GT Treffen abhalten. Die paar HM werden uns nicht schrecken)

Weiterhin viel Spaß ihr beiden!

P.S: Euer Daumendrücken hat geholfen! Ab dem 16.8 arbeite ich in Koblenz!

Viele Grüße
Peter



gt-heini schrieb:


> Verschütt?? Wir doch nicht.
> 
> Nach einer Woche stehen wir bei etwas über 5000 hm. Eine Tour unter 700 hm ist hier fast nicht möglich. Die gestrige hatte 700 hm auf 15 km. Es war nur ein kurzer Hüpfer. Sie hat aber trotzdem riesig Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (29. Juli 2010)

Gestern eine kleine Kultour nach Leipzig:

Da hinten kommt er, der Aufschwung...




Dass wir mal mit Napoleon gemeinsame Sache gemacht haben...




Und auch ein wenig Clubkultur war dabei...


----------



## divergent! (30. Juli 2010)

ah das gute alte völkerschlachtdenkmal.isn imposantes ding wenn man mal davor steht.

erinner mich da noch ans laibach konzert zum wgt vor der kulisse...genial


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juli 2010)

schönes ding, steve.
ich würd mir nur ein anderes sw und ne andere kurbel wünschen. bspw alles 73xer serie. das verbaute wirkt zu modern


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. August 2010)

bissle still hier geworden...

ALLES im Fluß bei mir...


----------



## kingmoe (13. August 2010)

Ich habe jetzt leider keine Fotos zur Hand, aber bei SiS waren am letzten Wochenende alleine mind. 5 GT Peace (4 x 26", 1 X 29") und diverse andere GTs wie Xizang (hoeckle, Oldman, wessen war´s?!), Karakoram, Zaskar, neuere Avalanche etc. am Start.


----------



## oldman (13. August 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt leider keine Fotos zur Hand, aber bei SiS waren am letzten Wochenende alleine mind. 5 GT Peace (4 x 26", 1 X 29") und diverse andere GTs wie Xizang (hoeckle, Oldman, wessen war´s?!), Karakoram, Zaskar, neuere Avalanche etc. am Start.



das Xizang gehört meiner besseren Hälfte, einige von Euch kennen den Rahmen vom Treffen im Taunus, in der Pfalz und Karlsbad 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (13. August 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt leider keine Fotos zur Hand, aber bei SiS waren am letzten Wochenende alleine mind. 5 GT Peace (4 x 26", 1 X 29") und diverse andere GTs wie Xizang (hoeckle, Oldman, wessen war´s?!), Karakoram, Zaskar, neuere Avalanche etc. am Start.



Und einige Ketzereien wurden von "GT'lern" auch an den Start gebracht!


----------



## kingmoe (13. August 2010)

stemmel schrieb:


> und einige ketzereien wurden von "gt'lern" auch an den start gebracht!



*Blasphemie!*




;-)


----------



## versus (13. August 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> *Blasphemie!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



öhm, was soll man auch tun, wenn der biketransporter das zaskar zuhause lässt


----------



## Stemmel (13. August 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> *Blasphemie!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Man kann mehrere Götter haben!


----------



## epic2006 (15. August 2010)

Heute ein kleiner Kurztrip auf meinen Hausberg, Xizang Provisorium testen:








steil und schlammig bergab, warum gab es damals nur keine absenkbaren Sattelstützen



unten noch was Altes gefunden: 1927er Bentley, very british:



bisl Dreck mit heimgebracht



und das wars dann wohl mit NOS, egal ein klein wenig Trost zum runterspülen:




Bis zum Nächsten, Gerrit


----------



## Willard (15. August 2010)

Kleine Tour zur Sackpfeife, Biedenkopf. Letzte Woche.


----------



## Ketterechts (15. August 2010)

@ Gerrit

Schickes Provisorium hast du da aufgebaut

Und hier mal zwei Garys in Hamburg - eins vom Richtigen und eins von diesem Anderen  -  und in diesem Forum ist ja auch klar welches Welches ist .


----------



## epic2006 (15. August 2010)

Danke für das Kompliment, aber das Finale steht noch aus.

Hat sich jemand wehgetan als du mit dem Richtigen unterwegs warst? So von wegen hinterherschauen und Hals verrenken....

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Ketterechts (15. August 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Danke für das Kompliment, aber das Finale steht noch aus.
> 
> Hat sich jemand wehgetan als du mit dem Richtigen unterwegs warst? So von wegen hinterherschauen und Hals verrenken....
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit



Du wirst lachen , aber als ich vor zwei Jahren das erstemal mit Bekannten und diesem Rad die Alster hochgefahren bin , sind um ein Haar zwei Rennradler über ein Brückengeländer gestürzt , weil sie das Zaskar nicht aus den Augen lassen wollten .

Dieses mal ist nichts passiert , wobei das Rad immer Blicke auf sich zieht - da verblasst jedes Carbon Gespenst oder Würfelrad daneben .


----------



## divergent! (15. August 2010)

das glaub ich dir. pörple ist aber auch ne feine sache.

kennt ihr eigentlich nen eloxierer der genug wanne hat um rahmen einzutauchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (16. August 2010)

Wir waren am Wochenende auch in Hamburg.

100 km bei den Cyclassics





Fahrzeit: 2 h 55 min
Macht einen Schnitt von 35.15

Außerhalb von Hamburg wehte teilweise ein Windchen.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2010)

Uff, guter Schnitt.


----------



## mountymaus (16. August 2010)

Ich war auch dabei.
Bin nur 55km gefahren und hatte 2 kleine Probleme mit der Schaltung,
so dass ich mir meinen Schnitt leider "versaut" habe. Am Ende war dieser bei 32km/h. 





Sonst hat es aber wieder riesig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## versus (16. August 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Macht einen Schnitt von 35.15





mountymaus schrieb:


> Am Ende war dieser bei 32km/h.





ich habe ja erst an einer solchen rr-massenveranstaltung teilgenommen, aber es ist schon erstaunlich, was man für im feld für durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten erreichen kann! allein kullert man da mit paarundzwanzig durch die gegend und auf einmal fährt man in der ebenen 40 und muss kaum treten 

wenns reinpasst, kommt die züri-metzgete bei mir dieses jahr auch wieder ran.


----------



## Kruko (16. August 2010)

Ich denke, dass bessere Ergebnisse drin gewesen wären, wenn man uns nicht in den letzten Startblock gestellt hätte. Schließlich konnten wir ja schon Ergebnisse vorweisen.

Um so ärgerlicher wenn man nach Zielankunft erfährt, dass Neulinge teilweise aus den vorderen Startblöcken gestartet sind.  Da fragt man sich, wie der Veranstalter dies einteilt.


----------



## kingmoe (16. August 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass bessere Ergebnisse drin gewesen wären, wenn man uns nicht in den letzten Startblock gestellt hätte. Schließlich konnten wir ja schon Ergebnisse vorweisen.
> 
> Um so ärgerlicher wenn man nach Zielankunft erfährt, dass Neulinge teilweise aus den vorderen Startblöcken gestartet sind.  Da fragt man sich, wie der Veranstalter dies einteilt.



Naja, wenn du als Neuling einen Schnitt von 37 angibst, sortieren die dich natürlich nicht nach hinten...
Aber warum man euch dann soweit hinten eingeteilt hat, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## versus (16. August 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass bessere Ergebnisse drin gewesen wären, wenn man uns nicht in den letzten Startblock gestellt hätte. Schließlich konnten wir ja schon Ergebnisse vorweisen.
> 
> Um so ärgerlicher wenn man nach Zielankunft erfährt, dass Neulinge teilweise aus den vorderen Startblöcken gestartet sind.  Da fragt man sich, wie der Veranstalter dies einteilt.



ich denke das ist den veranstaltern ziemlich wurscht. bei der metzgete gab es zwar startblöcke, aber die waren nicht voneinander getrennt und kontrolliert hat schon gar niemand. man konnte sich hinstellen wo man wollte...


----------



## minhang (16. August 2010)

naja, ich find die Motivation höher, von hinten alle zu überholen, als vorne nur noch überholt zu werden. Es gibt ja auch in den hinteren Startplätzen genug schnelle Leute. Ansonsten dachte ich schon, wir wären die einzigen mit schönen Rädern gewesen... habe nur noch ein GT Trikot gesehen. Hier wir beim start: Unser Schnitt 37,14 das weisse und 35,86 das Edge...:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/715783]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Kruko (16. August 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du als Neuling einen Schnitt von 37 angibst, sortieren die dich natürlich nicht nach hinten...
> Aber warum man euch dann soweit hinten eingeteilt hat, verstehe ich nicht.



Nur mein Mitstreiter war Ersttäter. Ich selber bin 2008 gefahren und habe dort ein entsprechendes Ergebnis eingefahren. Ich hatte Dich kurz vor oder nach der Verpfegungsstelle überholt, falls Du Dich noch erinnerst.

Na egal, so konnten wir in Ruhe frühstücken. Es sollte Spaß machen und das hat es auch. Nächstes Jahr ist wieder fest eingeplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minhang (16. August 2010)

...und nochmal ein Suchbild...wo sind die beiden?
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/715...2/2/8/_/large/201008151203110.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Kruko (16. August 2010)

Kurz hinter der Ziellinie am rechten Bildrand 

Was hab ich jetzt gewonnen??


----------



## minhang (16. August 2010)

oha! Das verdient zumindest so einiges, solltest du es tatsächlich an den Rädern erkannt haben...!!!


----------



## mountymaus (16. August 2010)

Eher nicht an den Rädern, sondern an den schwarzen Schuhen und dem schwarzen Trikot, welches unter der blauen Jacke beim posen des Edges rausschaut... 
Ist das Foto von Privat??


----------



## minhang (16. August 2010)

ooookeeeey?! Also Ihr wusstet also heimlich um unser outfit...interessant  
Nein, das ist eines der Pressefotos auf denen wir zufällig drauf sind. Die kann man so verwenden.


----------



## Kruko (16. August 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Eher nicht an den Rädern, sondern an den schwarzen Schuhen und dem schwarzen Trikot, welches unter der blauen Jacke beim posen des Edges rausschaut...
> Ist das Foto von Privat??



Woher willst Du das wissen??  

Die Griffbänder im Simultanflug waren da eher der Ausschlag. Also quasi doch die Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (16. August 2010)

Glück gehabt  
Mal sehen auf wie wenigen Bildern ich zu sehen bin (Firstfotofaktory).
Beim Hamburger Abendblatt kannst du auch was finden, wenn du weißt, (was wahrscheinlich jeder Fahrer weiß) wann du im Ziel warst.

http://www.abendblatt.de/sport/article1600139/Cyclassics-2010.html,


----------



## mountymaus (16. August 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Woher willst Du das wissen??
> 
> Die Griffbänder im Simultanflug waren da eher der Ausschlag. Also quasi doch die Räder



Auch eine Idee, das linke Lenkerband ist weiß...


----------



## minhang (16. August 2010)

hm, da versteck ich mich leider ein wenig...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GT-Hinterland (16. August 2010)

Ich habe mich auch mal in Hamburg aufs ZR2000 geschwungen. Im schönen Rothaus Trikot





Strecke: 100KM
Zeit: 3:17h
Schnitt: 31,24 km/h

Dafür das ich dieses Jahr nicht wirklich viel Rad gefahren bin und erst zweimal mit dem Rennrad überhaupt(das nur im Rennen) bin ich zufrieden.
5 KM vor dem Ziel habe ich dann das Tempo wegen eines nicht so schönen Anblicks rausgenommen. Wollte dann nur noch ins Ziel!
Sonst war es Super nicht war Insa und Jörg?


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. August 2010)

Schön hier so viele GT`ler zu sehen ,die in HH waren.
Schade aber,keinen von Euch vort Ort getroffen zu haben
1x dabei >sehr nett das ganz>nicht mit GT unterwegs,aber am Sa. mit dem MB4 u. am So. mit dem Pina mit dabei.
Mit Pinkelpause 2:47h /100KM 
Anreise morgends/zurück radeln per Rad von Blankenese einfach 20km war obligatirisch

Grafitty:





Vor dem Rennen:





Meiner einer







2011 viell. mit einem neuen RR u. bissle Training

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Troy75 (18. August 2010)

Hi GTler,

bin nicht ich aber ein von mir bewunderter Foren GTler. Tolles GT, so würd ich gern fahren können :0

 
Wie erreicht man ein solches Niveau ?


----------



## epic2006 (18. August 2010)

Üben und, vor allem am Anfang, keine Angst davor haben wenns mal schiefgeht.

Tolles Video!


----------



## cyclery.de (18. August 2010)

Troy75 schrieb:


> Wie erreicht man ein solches Niveau ?



Alles was Du brauchst ist ein GT DHi. Der Rest kommt von alleine


----------



## mani.r (18. August 2010)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Alles was Du brauchst ist ein GT DHi. Der Rest kommt von alleine



Volle Zustimmung


----------



## epic2006 (18. August 2010)

So, nix DHi sondern mal wieder oldschool heute:
Weitblick:



Viecher:



Endstation:



und Belohnung:




Bis zum Nächsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (18. August 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Endstation:



was? wieso? geht da nich n trail weiter? sieht doch gut aus


----------



## epic2006 (18. August 2010)

Nun äh ja, hier sagt man Steig oder Stieg dazu, kommt von zu Fuß gehen/steigen oder Stiege(Treppe) und darauf hatte ich bei Nieselregen nu grad keine Lust (da oben ist auch kein Anreiz die Plage des Tragens auf sich zu nehmen). 
Runter gehts dann auch da und das ist aus eigener Erfahrug eher schmerzhaft.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. August 2010)

nagut


----------



## mani.r (18. August 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> was? wieso? geht da nich n trail weiter? sieht doch gut aus



sieht es auch. so sieht es hinter dem gipfelkreuz aus. 
Man man man - meine Hausrunde - wie schön.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcPWms6jv8c"]YouTube- Big Hometrail[/nomedia]

hoffentlich schaffe ich es dieses jahr noch rauf.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2010)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Alles was Du brauchst ist ein GT DHi. Der Rest kommt von alleine



Meinst? Ich werds bald wissen


----------



## epic2006 (19. August 2010)

mani.r schrieb:


> sieht es auch. so sieht es hinter dem gipfelkreuz aus.
> Man man man - meine Hausrunde - wie schön.
> 
> YouTube- Big Hometrail
> ...



Den kenn ich gar nicht, schaut aber verdammt lustig aus. Wo fährst Du da genau? Vom Gipfel Richtung Norden oder zur Hütte runter und dann weiter? Hast Du evtl nen GPS Track? 
Ich kenn nur den Trail Richtung Osten, kurz unterm Gipfel an dem einsamen Baum vorbei und Richtung Blomberghaus.

Wir sollten da mal gemeinsam hoch...ich nehm dann auch was modernes.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## mani.r (19. August 2010)

Bis zum Kreuz hoch und dann einfach weiter. Da kann man nichts falsch machen. Immer den Schilder nach "Bad Heilbrunn" folgen, dann kommst auch da raus.

Können wir gern mal zusammen machen. Komme gerne drauf zurück allerdings kann es noch dauern bis meine Knochen wieder zusammengewachsen sind. Die Hoffnung, daß ich 2010 nochmals da fahren werde habe ich nicht aber letztes Jahr konnte ich im Dezember noch fahren. 
2011 auf jeden Fall.


----------



## aggressor2 (19. August 2010)

mani.r schrieb:


> sieht es auch. so sieht es hinter dem gipfelkreuz aus.
> Man man man - meine Hausrunde - wie schön.
> 
> YouTube- Big Hometrail
> ...



ja, das sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (19. August 2010)

Willard schrieb:


> Kleine Tour zur Sackpfeife, Biedenkopf. Letzte Woche.



Dann warst Du ja auf unserem Hausberg unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (22. August 2010)

waren wieder mal bißchen unterwegs

hermanns weg, hermanns brücke und so

und naß geworden sind wir dann auch noch


----------



## epic2006 (22. August 2010)

Heute stand mal ne größere Tour an, 47Km, knapp 1000Hm. Ziel war die Aueralm zwischen Isarwinkel und Tegernsee. Am Anfang stand eine anspruchsvolle Schiebepassage durch die Tölzer Marktstraße:



lauter Ketzereien, aber was forumskonformes war auch dabei:



im Hintergrund der Tegernsee, richtiges Outfit war selbstverständlich:



bischen "Northshore"



noch mehr



und die Belohnung:



dann stand Putzen auf dem Plan:




Bis zum Nächsten, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Willard (23. August 2010)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Dann warst Du ja auf unserem Hausberg unterwegs!



Euer Hausberg ist auch meiner. In jedem Fall wenn's um K3-Training geht.


----------



## aka (29. August 2010)

Mein erstes MTB, ein GT Timberline von 1991 war neulich auch wieder in Aktion:


----------



## tofu1000 (30. August 2010)

Endlich mal wieder länger als vier Stunden am Stück Zeit, nichts zum Schrauben im Keller, kein Starkregen und keine ätzenden Böhen. Da muss ich wohl doch mal wieder vor die Tür... Aber trotzdem jede Menge Wasser von oben wie unten.





Die Wege waren von den fast monsunartigen  Regenfällen in den letzten Wochen teilweise sehr ausgespült oder arg schlammig (wie ich es mag!) und entsprechend rutschig. Dies zog natürlich auch zwei ordentliche Abwürfe nach sich. Einer (mal wieder...) auf meinem Lieblingsteilstück.





Danach noch schnell einkaufen, damit die holde Maid nach ihrem Arbeitstag auch was Ordentliches auf den Tisch bekommt. 





Schön wars mal wieder!


----------



## esp262 (31. August 2010)

lecker jetzt krieg ich hunger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (31. August 2010)

Bissle am We mit dem LTS unterwegs gewesen....
Vintschgau ist nur geil!

Anneberger-Böden-Tour
















Runter von der Naturnser-Alm





Gruß
Tom


----------



## esp262 (1. September 2010)

TTV= Tarnen Täuschen Verpissen


----------



## Stemmel (2. September 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Danach noch schnell einkaufen, damit die holde Maid nach ihrem Arbeitstag auch was Ordentliches auf den Tisch bekommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ASTRA!  
Gab es das für die holde Maid auch?


----------



## tofu1000 (3. September 2010)

Stemmel schrieb:


> ASTRA!
> Gab es das für die holde Maid auch?



JA! Rotlicht!  Das gab es für die holde Maid nur in Form des Teiges rechts der Flasche, mit dem Rest wurde der Koch gewürzt... Ich muss ihr den Alkohol immer unauffällig unters Essen mischen, trinken mag sie ihn nicht. 

Inzwischen konnte ich übrigens einen lokalen Getränkehändler davon überzeugen, mir ab und an mal die große Version einer Mauerhandtasche (Kasten) zu besorgen. Sonst würde ich ja schon längst auf dem Trockenen sitzen - schließlich gab es dieses Jahr keinen freundlichen Hamburger Lieferservice.


----------



## planetsmasher (3. September 2010)

bei uns hier hat ein Getränkehandel auch seit kurzem Astra im Angebot. Die Verkäuferin wusste gar nicht wie ihr geschieht als ich ihr fast um den Hals gefallen wäre.


----------



## Stemmel (4. September 2010)

Komisch, dass einem immer das am besten schmeckt, was man nicht jeden Tag haben kann... 

Also bei Nürnberg ist es doch nicht weit, in das Bierland Franken zu fahren! Und die Biere schmecken mir eindeutig besser als das Astra... 

Der Bringservice würde sich auch mal über eine Holaktion freuen! Steht nicht mal wieder eine Reise ins platte Land mit viel Wasser bevor?


----------



## epic2006 (4. September 2010)

So, heute stand Harz auf dem Plan, schnell mal umgezogen:



die fahrbaren Untersätze rausgezaubert:



die Wolken wurden schon etwas grauer und nach guten 6 Km hats uns dann weggeschwemmt:




Vielleicht beim nächsten Harzbesuch mal wieder besseres Wetter, wer weiß.

Gruß, Gerrit und Lars.


----------



## esp262 (4. September 2010)

waren heut mal etwas unterwegs,
war bißchen dreckig, dafür lustig 

und hab mich auch auf die fresse gepackt


----------



## esp262 (4. September 2010)




----------



## TigersClaw (4. September 2010)

Ich seh keine Helme, ich muss was auf den Augen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (4. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich seh keine Helme, ich muss was auf den Augen haben



...braucht man doch nicht, gehen eh bloß kaputt wenns einen waffelt


----------



## versus (4. September 2010)

die jungs von der opelgang brauchen so was nicht...


----------



## TigersClaw (5. September 2010)

versus schrieb:


> die jungs von der opelgang brauchen so was nicht...



Ich fahre auch Opel (Omega Caravan), also keine Vorurteile bitte


----------



## oliversen (5. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch Opel (Omega Caravan), also keine Vorurteile bitte



hattest du nicht auch mal diese "Helm, brauch ich nich..." Einstellung?
Ist glaube ich noch nicht so lange her. 
Als Opelfahrer kann man offenbar auch was lernen  gut gemacht.

Was mich bei den Helmlosen immer nervt ist die Tatsache das die, wenn es die ordenlich hinbretzelt, nicht nur ihren eigenen Tag sondern auch den ihrer behelmten Mitfahrer ruinieren. 

Aber in dieser Hinsicht gibt es bei epic's gang offenbar keine Probleme.

oliversen


----------



## epic2006 (5. September 2010)

oliversen schrieb:


> Aber in dieser Hinsicht gibt es bei epic's gang offenbar keine Probleme.
> 
> oliversen



...def. nicht meine Gang, wir sind eher so:



unterwegs, also *mit* knitterfreier Kopfbedeckung. Ich häng halt am Leben und ungestörter Motorik etc....dahinsiechen mit Hirnschaden finde ich nicht wirklich prickelnd, weder für mich, noch für mein Umfeld.

wenns timecorrect sein soll auch mal so:



nicht das gelbe vom Ei, da wirklich alter Helm, aber auch eher die Ausnahme.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## planetsmasher (5. September 2010)

ich denke Oliversen hat schon auch die Homies auf den Döört-Avas gemeint.
Geht mir aber auch oft häufig so, dass ich beim flüchtigen lesen, gerade via tapatalk auf dem iphone die User Epic und Esp verwechsel. Meist bemerkt man dann aber anhand des Geschriebenen recht schnell den Irrtum: "..was zur Hölle ist denn heut' mit Gerrit los?!?! ...ahso, ja alles klar..." 

Die Helm-Debatte hatten wir ja schon zur Genüge. Witzich find ich dass Tigersclaw hier ne korrekte 180°-Wende hingelegt hat. Hängt wohl wirklich mit Alter, Verantwortung etc. zusammen. 
Kein Kausalzusammenhang besteht wiederum zwischen Opel- und Helmlos fahren. In meinen Insignia passt so ein Helm auch immernoch mit rein.

@Stemmel: klar haben wir hier das Beste Bier der Welt. Aber wenn einem nach eher etws herberem Bier ist, muss ja auch manchmal sein, geht doch nix über Astra. Und ne Knolle hat halt auch die perfekte Party-Größe und liegt gut in der Hand. Und ausserdem als Turbojugend-Chapter-Präsi ist man ja quasi verpflichtet den Astra-Kult zu pflegen...

Muss jetzt mal frühstücken

Cheers


----------



## Stemmel (5. September 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> @Stemmel: klar haben wir hier das Beste Bier der Welt. Aber wenn einem nach eher etws herberem Bier ist, muss ja auch manchmal sein, geht doch nix über Astra. Und ne Knolle hat halt auch die perfekte Party-Größe und liegt gut in der Hand. Und ausserdem als Turbojugend-Chapter-Präsi ist man ja quasi verpflichtet den Astra-Kult zu pflegen...
> 
> Muss jetzt mal frühstücken
> 
> Cheers



Astra = herb? Hui... Find ich nun gar nicht. Deshalb schmeckt es mir auch nicht sooo gut. Was ja nun gar nicht geht ist Warsteiner. Wurde gestern auf einer Feier gereicht. Habe ich zu spät gemerkt, daher gab es auch nur das eine. Dann doch lieber alkoholfrei. 

Ansonsten gibt es halt nichts über das Bierland Franken. Gaaanz viele verschiedene Biere, man braucht halt nicht weit zu fahren um eine neue Brauerei zu finden und was uns immer freut, sind die Gläsergrößen: Ein Seidla gibt es immer, ob nun Wasser, Brause oder Bier. Die 0,3er sind doch am Anfang immer nur etwas zum Lippen befeuchten...


----------



## planetsmasher (5. September 2010)

dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen!


----------



## esp262 (5. September 2010)

also entweder radfahren oder saufen

beides zusammen geht irgendwie nicht  ihr alkis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (5. September 2010)

Heute hätte mal wieder Star gereicht:


----------



## epic2006 (5. September 2010)

naja, das mit dem Verwechseln kann ja mal passieren, wollte nur sichergehen. Das Thema muss man ja auch hhier nicht weiter vertiefen.

...zum Bier, im Harz gibt´s da auch ne ganz lecker Sorte:



Gose Bier, wie der Geschmack zu beschreiben ist: keine Ahnung, voll, würzig, anders. Nur aufpassen sollte man, dreht gut und die ungewohnte Gebindegröße lässt einen gern mal den bestimmten Punkt übersehen.

Auf dann...


----------



## tofu1000 (5. September 2010)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Komisch, dass einem immer das am besten schmeckt, was man nicht jeden Tag haben kann...
> 
> Also bei Nürnberg ist es doch nicht weit, in das Bierland Franken zu fahren! Und die Biere schmecken mir eindeutig besser als das Astra...
> 
> Der Bringservice würde sich auch mal über eine Holaktion freuen! Steht nicht mal wieder eine Reise ins platte Land mit viel Wasser bevor?



Inzwischen habe ich einige Biersorten lieb gewonnen (auch dank des alljährlichen *G*e*T*ränketreffens), aber ab und an ein Astra ist schon schön! Zumal ich mich dann für einen kurzen Moment in den Norden zurückversetzt fühle.  Leider werden wir erst nächstes Jahr wieder den Weg an die Küste finden, dieses Jahr muss aber jeder Cent in den Besuch von Freunden in einer ehemaligen britischen Kolonie in Fernost investiert werden. Aber dann kommen wir sehr gern auf das Angebot zurück! 
Gestern habe ich übrigens wieder vier Flaschen eines traumhaften Bieres bekommen. Ich hoffe, nächstes Jahr schaffe ich es, davon einen Kasten fürs Treffen zu organisieren.

Übrigens war ich heut bei schönstem Wetter auch mit dem Rad unterwegs:


----------



## versus (6. September 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Kein Kausalzusammenhang besteht wiederum zwischen Opel- und Helmlos fahren. In meinen Insignia passt so ein Helm auch immernoch mit rein.



ich nehme an, dass ich das mit der opel-gang nicht wirklich weiter ausführen muss, oder


----------



## epic2006 (7. September 2010)

So, gestern ging es zunächst entlang des Schronbachs:



zwischen irgendwelchen Bergen entlang:



Zwischendurch mal was tierisches:



und dann abwärts:



vorbei/durch einen Bach mit traumhaftem Wasserfall, das Bild ist leider etwas unscharf, aber auf Grund meiner Einstellung "Schieben ist peinlich" bin ich in dem A****kalten Wasser des selbigen gelandet und hab etwas gebibbert:



Richtung Jachenau:



entlang am Jachen:



und dann wieder zu Hause:




Bis zum Nächsten, 

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## TigersClaw (8. September 2010)

Mein Sanction im kurzen Action-Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (8. September 2010)

mehr anlauf und mehr speed


----------



## TigersClaw (8. September 2010)

Mehr Anlauf geht nicht, is nur ne kleine Brücke 

Einen Drop is Flat möchte ich dem Sanction aber auch nicht zumuten.


----------



## cleiende (9. September 2010)

neulich in Österreich und der Schweiz


----------



## Kruko (9. September 2010)

Mich fröstelt es schon vom hinschauen. 

Ich hoffe, Du hast die weiße Pest auch dagelassen, wo sie hinhört.

Sieht aber nach viel Spaß aus


----------



## oldman (9. September 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> neulich in Österreich und der Schweiz



geil, der Fimba im Schnee! Respekt


----------



## Kruko (12. September 2010)

War das ein herrliches Wetter dieses Wochenende. Auch wir haben es genutzt und haben das Weserbergland wieder unsicher gemacht. Hier ein paar Eindrücke:

















Hat wieder riesig Spaß gemacht


----------



## Fluffi (13. September 2010)

Kleiner Ausflug über die Alpen


----------



## svenundjenny (18. September 2010)




----------



## BillyTheKid (22. September 2010)

wegen Verletzung leider nicht in ACTION!


----------



## TigersClaw (23. September 2010)

Krasses grünes DHi. Was is da für eine Kefü dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (23. September 2010)

Hi ja endlich mal einer der das grün geil findet, ich sag nur Mut zur Farbe und weg von dem blöden Weiss und Blau!

Kefu ist ne E-13 LS passt super und ist nicht so ein Klotz wie die Standart!


----------



## versus (23. September 2010)

geiles mopped! und moppeds müssen NATÜRLICH (kawa-) grün sein


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. September 2010)

richtig!!!!


----------



## Kruko (27. September 2010)

Am Wochenende war es soweit. Das GT-Treffen 2007 lag 3 Jahre zurück und man lernte dort viele nette Leute kennen. Also was macht man an so einem Tag??

In einer kleinen geselligen Runde treffen und ein wenig Spaß haben.

































Das Wetter war leider etwas schlechter als 2007, aber besser als 2008. Wir ließen uns das Wochenende deswegen nicht vermiesen.


----------



## Kruko (28. September 2010)

Nachdem unser Besuch leider am Sonntag die Heimreise angetreten hat, waren wir am Nachmittag kräftig am Schrauben. Das Ergebnis habt Ihr ja schon im "Zeigt her...." sehen dürfen. Gegen Abend hielt es uns dann aber nicht mehr und das neue Gefährt musste samt neuer Beleuchtung getestet werden. Hier ein paar Eindrücke unsere "Nacht"-Tour













Durch die Luftprobleme eines Bauteils waren wir leider gezwungen Waldautobahnen zu fahren. Hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht und am Ende standen 30 km auf dem Tacho. 

Sobald das Wetter wieder besser wird, geht es auf die nächste Runde


----------



## versus (28. September 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Durch die Luftprobleme eines Bauteils waren wir leider gezwungen Waldautobahnen zu fahren.



ein reifen vielleicht


----------



## Kruko (28. September 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ein reifen vielleicht



Nee, die waren es nicht 

Bei Dir hätte ich es aber erwartet, dass Du es mit Deinen Adleraugen siehst


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2010)

War doch schon im Zeige-Thread zu sehen, das die Gabel zu tief liegt ... allerdings dachte ich sie ist tiefergelegt 

Oder doch am Vortag zuviel gefuttert?


----------



## versus (28. September 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Nee, die waren es nicht
> 
> Bei Dir hätte ich es aber erwartet, dass Du es mit Deinen Adleraugen siehst



jetzt wo du es sagst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (28. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> War doch schon im Zeige-Thread zu sehen, das die Gabel zu tief liegt ... allerdings dachte ich sie ist tiefergelegt
> 
> Oder doch am Vortag zuviel gefuttert?



Was mit der SID los war wissen wir auch noch nicht so richtig. Gabel war vor der Tour mit dem richtigen Druck aufgepumpt und hat anscheinend die Luft verloren. Unterwegs mussten wir noch einen Zwischenstop bei einem Bbekannten einlegen und haben die Gabel nachgepumpt. Die Fotos sind erst danach entstanden. Die Gabel hatte da wieder nur ca. 2 cm Federweg. Das komische war, dass die Gabel auch nicht bei Entlastung in ihre Ausgangsstellung kam. Zuhause habe ich die Luft aus beiden Kammern abgelassen und wieder neu aufgepumpt. Seitdem scheint sie die Luft und vor allem den Federweg zu halten. Bei der nächste Runde wird jedenfalls die Gabelpumpe mit im Gepäck sein.


----------



## tomasius (28. September 2010)

Schön ist es geworden!  

Hier noch kurz meine Bilder (Telefonapparatkamera) vom Wochenende.




























Jörgs Leihrad (GT Marathon) hat mir mal wieder unmissverständlich gezeigt, dass meine Knochen Full Suspension brauchen. Zum ersten Mal konnte ich nach einer Tour das Glas Wein zum Essen schmerzfrei festhalten.  Ich bin  für diese Hardtails einfach zu alt (oder einfach nur zu weich?).  - Doch leider habe ich hier nur dieses alte Zaskar und Xizang Zeug rumstehen. Sch... Retrokram.  

Jörg, ich danke nochmals für dieses aufschlussreiche Fahrerlebnis. 

Am Wochenende wird übrigens das Edge Ti beim Sparkassen Münsterland Giro im Einsatz sein. 

Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2010)

Tom, wenn Dich die Hardtails stören: von Deinem Xizang würde ich Dich gerne befreien


----------



## tofu1000 (29. September 2010)

Man, da scheint ihr ja eine tolle Runde nebst tollem Wetter gehabt zu haben. Und so wie ihr ausseht, war auch der Boden angenehm weich! 

Und Tom, sagt man nicht "der Umgang formt den Menschen"? Oder wollen dir deine Bengels schon über die Straße helfen?


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. September 2010)




----------



## divergent! (30. September 2010)

kühles bild....und kurze klamottenwetter....hast du es gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (30. September 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> kühles bild....und kurze klamottenwetter....hast du es gut


 
na ja,ist auch schon ein paar wochen her,aber im vintschgau sind es immer ein paar grad mehr u. meist trocken>über 300 sonnentage im jahr
in 2 wochen ist es wieder soweit
...aber das LTS wird dann wieder geschont u. das Centurion darf die "Drecksarbeit" machen!

gruß
tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Oktober 2010)

Altmetall Ausfahrt


----------



## nectar (3. Oktober 2010)

Dein 'Altmetall' strahlt heller als die Sonne..


----------



## tomasius (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich missbrauche den Thread mal wieder für meinen Asphaltrenner:

Münsterland Giro 2010







55km (1:41:30) bei bestem Feiertagswetter. Kein Defekt, kein Sturz.

Der Schnitt hat leider gezeigt, dass es nicht am Material liegen kann.  

Tom


----------



## cyclery.de (6. Oktober 2010)

Leider auch nicht wirklich in Action (Rafas DHi und mein Fury):


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2010)

Ihr Nasen, auf dem Asphalt lag mein DHi einen Tag vorher. Aber nichtmal davon gibts Fotos


----------



## divergent! (7. Oktober 2010)

das tomac ist aber auch ne schöne wuchtbrumme


----------



## cyclery.de (7. Oktober 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ihr Nasen, auf dem Asphalt lag mein DHi einen Tag vorher. Aber nichtmal davon gibts Fotos



Ist leider sehr spontan gewesen die Aktion


----------



## Kruko (28. Oktober 2010)

Wir waren heute mal wieder bei Dunkelheit unterwegs. Nachdem die SID der Maus vom Service wiederkam, musste diese ja auch Probe gefahren werden.







Und ein kleines Poserbild mit meinem Winterrad darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen





Die Runde hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und die Maus wollte am liebsten die ganze Nacht durchfahren.


----------



## salzbrezel (29. Oktober 2010)

Welche Lampen hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (29. Oktober 2010)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Welche Lampen hast du?



mountymaus: Piko auf dem Helm, Betty an der "Zeltstange"... 
gt-heini: Wilma auf dem Helm, Betty an der " Zeltstange"...


----------



## SpeedyR (31. Oktober 2010)

oh mann das macht echt wieder bock auf nen Nightride....haja..bald bin ich wieder zurück...

Grüße Rafa


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. Oktober 2010)

Gibts hier bald ein GT-night-ride Treff?
Gruß
Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Oktober 2010)

Gestern: Sanction on Tour im herbstlichen Mecklenburg


----------



## cyclery.de (31. Oktober 2010)

Na Du hast aber ein schönes Jersey an


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, wenn ich bloss noch wüsste woher das stammt )


----------



## salzbrezel (3. November 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> mountymaus: Piko auf dem Helm, Betty an der "Zeltstange"...
> gt-heini: Wilma auf dem Helm, Betty an der " Zeltstange"...



Aah, Modelle aus heimischer Produktion. Sehr schön! Musste leider heute nach dem Fahren noch meine Lupine reklamieren, leider hat das Ladegerät einen Wackler...


----------



## Kruko (3. November 2010)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Aah, Modelle aus heimischer Produktion. Sehr schön! Musste leider heute nach dem Fahren noch meine Lupine reklamieren, leider hat das Ladegerät einen Wackler...



China-Böller kommen mir nicht ans Rad  Ich habe keine Lust auf einmal im dunklen zu stehen. Und über den Akku bzw. das Ladegerät hört man inzwischen nicht viel gutes mehr. Die Betty ist echt der Hammer, was da an Licht rauskommt ist schon der Wahnsinn. Wilma und Piko sind aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Vor allem die Piko ist mit ihrem geringen Gewicht die optimale Helmlampe und wir können diese jeden empfehlen.


----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2010)

Habt ihr die Betty mit 17 Grad oder 22 Grad Linse? Bei mir soll auch eine kommen. Die Tesla wandert dann auf den Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (3. November 2010)

Im Moment ist noch die 16° Linse verbaut. Wenn ich mir aber so die Bilder im Elektronik.Thread vom User SirLancelot anschaue, werden wir in kürze sicherlich die 22° linse noch bestellen.

Mit der Betty wirst Du auf einer Geraden nicht mehr viel von der Tesla sehen.


----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2010)

Die Helmlampe is auch eher für ganz knifflige Stellen, oder um an der Seite was sehen zu können. Oder wozu fährt Insa ne Piko?


----------



## Kruko (3. November 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Oder wozu fährt Insa ne Piko?



Aus dem selben Grund


----------



## mountymaus (3. November 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Oder wozu fährt Insa ne Piko?



Außerdem ist sie SUPER LEICHT!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Außerdem ist sie SUPER LEICHT!!!



Ich weiss, hab sie am WE in der Hand gehabt


----------



## salzbrezel (3. November 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> China-Böller kommen mir nicht ans Rad  Ich habe keine Lust auf einmal im dunklen zu stehen. Und über den Akku bzw. das Ladegerät hört man inzwischen nicht viel gutes mehr. Die Betty ist echt der Hammer, was da an Licht rauskommt ist schon der Wahnsinn. Wilma und Piko sind aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Vor allem die Piko ist mit ihrem geringen Gewicht die optimale Helmlampe und wir können diese jeden empfehlen.



Ich hab mir zusätzlich zur Tesla eine DX gekauft, einfach weil es mir zu heiß ist mit nur einer Lampre zu fahren. Wenn die im Wald verreckt... Jetzt bin ich aber froh, die zu haben. Sonst könnte ich nämlich garnicht fahren.

Vom Licht her ist die Tesla wirklich eine ganze Klasse besser als die DX, die streut einfach viel zu breit und ist auch deutlich lichtschwächer.

Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich mir aber auch eine Betty zulegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (3. November 2010)

Finde die dicken lampen schon klasse,aber auch der Preis

Bei mir tuts ne P7 Taschenlampe(900l) mit Eigenbau Halter für den Lenker super Dienste u. das ganze für 70 ink. 2 Akkusatz u. Ladegerät.Ein Akkusatz hält bei 10W ca. 1,5h,aber so hell kannst nur im Wald,ohne Gegenverkehr,fahren.
Kein Kabel gebimsel aussen u. kein Akkupack der irgend wo hin muss!

Jetzt ist noch eine Stirnlampe von LED-Lenser,H7R, dazu gekommen,die mit ihren 170 Lumen super licht macht,dazu nicht allzuviel wiegt (120g) u. das ganze mit Ladegerät für 56.
Genial finde ich die stufenlose Helligkeitsverstellung u. die fokusierung per Verstelllinse!

Also mehr Licht benötige ich jetzt echt nicht u. die Taschenlampe am Lenker tut auch beim RR bei höhere Geschw. seine Dienste.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. November 2010)

Warm wars (17,5°C),
Windig wars
und
Trocken wars, zumindest von oben.
Also raus auf die Trails












Ach ja, noch was für die Gewichtsfreddys, nach den waschen wars locker 500g leichter


----------



## Queristmehr (15. November 2010)

jo gestern war geiles wetter da hab ich mich auch mal in de heck gemacht! hab aber nur vor dem waschen ein bild gemacht aber spass hats allemal gemacht..... auch wenns einmal inne büsche ging lol!


----------



## mountymaus (16. November 2010)

Endlich hat der Regen mal eine Pause eingelegt und wir konnten einen schönen Nightride fahren.

Hier in Begleitung mit Wilma und Betty...


----------



## minhang (16. November 2010)

ich find die dinger ja wirklich ganz derbe! allerdings kann ich für den preis mit 16 sigmas den ganzen wald erhellen  und 15 dürften noch ausfallen ...


----------



## TigersClaw (16. November 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Endlich hat der Regen mal eine Pause eingelegt und wir konnten einen schönen Nightride fahren.
> 
> Hier in Begleitung mit Wilma und Betty...



Mutig mutig Insa, das Du Jörg mit 2 fremden Mädels biken lässt


----------



## Kruko (16. November 2010)

minhang schrieb:


> ich find die dinger ja wirklich ganz derbe! allerdings kann ich für den preis mit 16 sigmas den ganzen wald erhellen  und 15 dürften noch ausfallen ...



wenn du meinst 

@ tigersclaw

Na logo, Manchmal darf ich mit den Mädels auch alleine los  Da lassen wir es dann richtig krachen


----------



## versus (16. November 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> wenn du meinst
> 
> @ tigersclaw
> 
> Na logo, Manchmal darf ich mit den Mädels auch alleine los  Da lassen wir es dann richtig krachen



tststs... wenn das fred wüsste!


WIIIIILMAAAAAAAAA....!


----------



## Kruko (17. November 2010)

Fred's Angetraute ist nur das Fernlicht auf dem Helm. Barnie hat da die größeren Probleme 



​Wilma kann man bei ihr fast zuhause lassen.


----------



## esp262 (18. November 2010)

die lampen siend ja wohl sehr geil, aber bei dem preis ist  mir schlecht geworden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (18. November 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> die lampen siend ja wohl sehr geil, aber bei dem preis ist  mir schlecht geworden....



Ist halt wie Xenonlicht am Auto, und das kostet auch extra.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. November 2010)

Ich glaube Xenon kostet weniger Aufpreis als ne Wilma und ne Betty zusammen


----------



## esp262 (18. November 2010)

hehe ja kann sein, bei autos gibts xenon auch serinemässig 

es steht ja schon mal fest, das ichs mir nich tleisten kann


----------



## Kruko (18. November 2010)

Mache übertreiben es aber dann auch wieder.







Sind zusammen 5450 Lumen am Lenker. 

Da wirkt ein Xenonscheinwerfer am Auto wie eine Stalllaterne 

Da ich bisher noch nie einen Syntace-Lenker verbaut habe, scheinen wir noch ausbaufähig zu sein.


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. November 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ..... wie eine Stalllaterne


 
und 10Kg Accus am Rad


----------



## nectar (18. November 2010)

Auch wenn's nicht unbedingt hierher gehört, aber ein Preis-Leistungs-Tipp allemal: MyTinySun (Das Einstiegsmodell scheint's (momentan?) leider nicht mehr zu geben!)


----------



## esp262 (19. November 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mache übertreiben es aber dann auch wieder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na nicht ganz
soweit ich weiss hat auto xenon 3200lumen, und es sind 2 davon am auto dran 

also 6400  also nicht ganz laterne


----------



## Kruko (19. November 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> na nicht ganz
> soweit ich weiss hat auto xenon 3200lumen, und es sind 2 davon am auto dran
> 
> also 6400  also nicht ganz laterne



Hier wird aber auch alles auf die Goldwaage gelegt


----------



## versus (19. November 2010)

also mir war EINE betty 7 bei sis 2009 schon fast peinlich hell ;-)

ich werde heute abend wieder einen chinaböller aufm helm und einen am lenker ausfahren - mehr licht braucht kein mensch zum biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (19. November 2010)

versus schrieb:


> also mir war EINE betty 7 bei sis 2009 schon fast peinlich hell ;-)



Dir ist etwas peinlich 




versus schrieb:


> ich werde heute abend wieder einen chinaböller aufm helm und einen am lenker ausfahren - mehr licht braucht kein mensch zum biken!




Ist der Stealth-Bomber schon da?? Auf jeden Fall wollen wir Bilder sehen


----------



## versus (19. November 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist der Stealth-Bomber schon da?? Auf jeden Fall wollen wir Bilder sehen



ja, ist er. bilder/infos folgen vermutlich nach dem we.


----------



## oldman (19. November 2010)

versus schrieb:


> also mir war EINE betty 7 bei sis 2009 schon fast peinlich hell ;-)
> 
> ich werde heute abend wieder einen chinaböller aufm helm und einen am lenker ausfahren - mehr licht braucht kein mensch zum biken!



yap, die dinger ersetzen mittlerweile meine teuren lupine teile. hell, leicht, günstig und stabil. wenn ich da was zerlege beim sturz, isses einfach wurscht.


----------



## versus (19. November 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> yap, die dinger ersetzen mittlerweile meine teuren lupine teile. hell, leicht, günstig und stabil. wenn ich da was zerlege beim sturz, isses einfach wurscht.



richtig !

hier mal noch ein paar bilder, damit es nicht zu textlastig wird:

luft anhalten, wenn man im kalten blitz


----------



## Kruko (19. November 2010)

versus schrieb:


>



Sehe ich da schon die weiße Pest 

Ansonsten sind es wieder schöne Bilder von Deinem Hausberg


----------



## esp262 (19. November 2010)

geile bilder, 

@versus, erzählmal bitte mehr, von deinen chinabölern, was sind das für welche? wo gibts die und kostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. November 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> geile bilder,
> 
> @versus, erzählmal bitte mehr, von deinen chinabölern, was sind das für welche? wo gibts die und kostet?



die bilder sind zugegebenermassen vom letzten jahr 

die böller sind von deal extreme und haben ca. 80 dollar/stck. gekostet.


----------



## cleiende (19. November 2010)

Mehr zur preiswerten Beleuchtung in einem anderen Theater, hier entlang bitte.
dazu gibt es mehrere Threads.


----------



## esp262 (19. November 2010)

also ich weis snicht, find diese bettys übertrieben zu teuer, ich weiss gar nicht was da den preis gerechtfertigt


----------



## mountymaus (19. November 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> also ich weis snicht, find diese bettys übertrieben zu teuer, ich weiss gar nicht was da den preis gerechtfertigt



Einfach die Verarbeitung und die Leistung... Sie ist Perfekt!!!

Wofür braucht man XTR oder die SRAM XX? Qualität?

Dafür gibt man auch mehr aus als für die SLX oder  SRAM X9 oder so...


----------



## esp262 (20. November 2010)

na ja ein gehäuse zu giessen und paar leds reinzukloppen, ich weiss nicht

ist meiner meinung nach einfahc überteuert, egal wieviel qualität es ist


----------



## gtbiker (20. November 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> na ja ein gehäuse zu giessen und paar leds reinzukloppen, ich weiss nicht
> 
> ist meiner meinung nach einfahc überteuert, egal wieviel qualität es ist


Da zeigt sich mal wie wenig Ahnung du davon hast.


----------



## esp262 (20. November 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Da zeigt sich mal wie wenig Ahnung du davon hast.




dann erzählt mal, was soll da den preis rechtfertigen????
made in germany oder wie

das da bißchen mehr hinter steckt, wie ich geschrieben habe ist ja klar, 
das die lichtstreung usw angepasst ist, bzw dahin scheint wo mans braucht , das es keine billig ebay leds sind , die man bei ebay kaufen kann ist auch klar
akku könnt evt das teuerste an der geschichte sein

wer sich das kaufen möchte, kann das ja gerne tun, hab ja nichts gegen, ist nur blos meine meinung dazu


----------



## gtbiker (20. November 2010)

- Gehäuse aus vollem Alu gedreht/gefräst
- komplizierte Schaltelektronik
- hochwertige verbaute Komponenten
- hohes Lohnniveau in Dtl. (Entwicklung und Fertigung)
- guter Service/Support
- Steuern/Abgaben
- und geschätzte tausend andere Dinge....

Versteh mich nicht falsch, der Preis ist hoch, keine Frage. Es ist aber die Frage ob die Lampe preis*wert* ist. Und das kannst du nicht beurteilen ohne Kenntnisse in der Materie zu haben.


----------



## esp262 (20. November 2010)

gehäuse, dazu gibts ein programm und schon springen dir die dinger aus der maschine raus, gut programmschreiben hat wohl etwas gedauert....

schaltelektronik, ist halt elektronik, funktionsweise? was gibts den da ausser an und aus, evt paar leds weniger paar mehr an, weiss nicht

für so eine lampe hät ich gesagt, 300-350 euro wären angemessen, da hätten die wahrscheinlich auch schon mehr verkauft.

aber nung gut

wie gesagt, ist halt meine meinung, find den preis mehr als hoch


----------



## ohneworte (20. November 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> gehäuse, dazu gibts ein programm und schon springen dir die dinger aus der maschine raus, gut programmschreiben hat wohl etwas gedauert....
> 
> schaltelektronik, ist halt elektronik, funktionsweise? was gibts den da ausser an und aus, evt paar leds weniger paar mehr an, weiss nicht
> 
> ...



Moin,

die ist trotzdem so gut das ich sie mir auch geleistet habe! Und ich habe einige Erfahrung mit Fahrradzubehör auch im Kundendienstbereich!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (20. November 2010)

Ich finde ja, das Mountainbiker Nachts nichts im Wald zu suchen haben. Irgentwann sollte der auch den Tieren gehöhren, und zwar ungestört!
Deshalb finde ich solche Brenner völlig unnötig.


----------



## versus (20. November 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, das Mountainbiker Nachts nichts im Wald zu suchen haben. Irgentwann sollte der auch den Tieren gehöhren, und zwar ungestört!
> Deshalb finde ich solche Brenner völlig unnötig.



pardon, so pauschal ist das unsinn.

die meisten werden die lampen dazu nutzen ihre normalen feierabendrunden zu drehen. d.h. man fährt wie im sommer auch bis max 20.00 uhr durch die gegend und wenn man halbwegs bei verstand ist, wird man auch nicht durchs unterholz schreddern und den rehen um die ohren fahren. ich sehe im sommer in der dämmerung deutlich mehr rehe, als bei dunkelheit mit der lampe (und ja, man sieht zumindest die augen der rehe reflektieren).

ausserdem käme ich bei meinen arbeitszeiten sonst von ende oktober bis april nur am we aufs rad.


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. November 2010)

Mir geht das mit den Bike genauso, aber dann komme ich halt nur am Wochenende aufs Bike.
Ansonsten es ist *MEINE MEINUNG*!


----------



## esp262 (21. November 2010)




----------



## divergent! (21. November 2010)

aahh die posergang

das letzte bild ist aber kühl


----------



## nectar (21. November 2010)

..richtig romantisch!


----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2010)

Seit ihr wenigstens auch gefahren?

Bei mir warens heute 93 km Hardtail ohne auch nur ein Foto:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/760512


----------



## esp262 (21. November 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Seit ihr wenigstens auch gefahren?
> 
> Bei mir warens heute 93 km Hardtail ohne auch nur ein Foto:
> 
> http://www.bikemap.net/route/760512



hatten keine 93km, aber 2 stunden durchballern reicht auch, hatten was an die 40km denk ich


----------



## mani.r (21. November 2010)

hatte auch 2 stunden spaß. 2°, feut und rutschig, nebel aber geil wars.
insgesamt auch fast 500Hm.

http://www.bikemap.net/route/760688#lat=47.96774&lng=11.18975&zoom=13&type=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (21. November 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Mir geht das mit den Bike genauso, aber dann komme ich halt nur am Wochenende aufs Bike.
> Ansonsten es ist *MEINE MEINUNG*!



genau. und wenn du deine meinung öffentlich kund tust, dann musst du eben auch damit umgehen können, dass meinungen zu deiner meinung geäussert werden!


----------



## zaskar76 (22. November 2010)

Das ist es, ich war die letzten 4 Jahre kaum noch biken und hab 15Kilo zugenommen, weil ich auf die Tiere rücksicht genommen habe und nicht weil ich ein träges, faules Schwein war.


----------



## versus (22. November 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Das ist es, ich war die letzten 4 Jahre kaum noch biken und hab 15Kilo zugenommen, weil ich auf die Tiere rücksicht genommen habe und nicht weil ich ein träges, faules Schwein war.



und ich habe mich schon gewundert


----------



## eddy 1 (22. November 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Das ist es, ich war die letzten 4 Jahre kaum noch biken und hab 15Kilo zugenommen, weil ich auf die Tiere rücksicht genommen habe und nicht weil ich ein träges, faules Schwein war.



und zuhause rehrücken gegessen


----------



## epic2006 (26. November 2010)

Vor ca. 2 Wochen:



mitlerweile ist die weiße Schei55e flächendeckend bei uns eingetroffen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## knicksiknacksi (26. November 2010)

versus schrieb:


> also mir war EINE betty 7 bei sis 2009 schon fast peinlich hell ;-)


 

soso, undankbar auch noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (26. November 2010)

Kanns kaum glauben>nur ein paar Wochen her..


----------



## versus (28. November 2010)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> soso, undankbar auch noch....



"fast" habe ich geschrieben 

fotos von der tarnkappe (was im schnee schon mal nicht klappt ) auf der heutigen tour - :









und eins von hinterher





wenn ich mal zeit für richtige bilder habe, kommen sie auch in den herzeigerfaden.


----------



## Kruko (28. November 2010)

Dann hat ja doch noch alles geklappt. Sieht gut aus


----------



## knicksiknacksi (28. November 2010)

schick! aber wenn du jetzt noch ne noir riserbar... dann sparste vlt ein bis zwei spacer und das täte der optik bestimmt nicht schaden...

und schwarze bremsen wären in der tat auch ne option..


----------



## versus (28. November 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dann hat ja doch noch alles geklappt. Sieht gut aus



yep! hat es


----------



## Queristmehr (29. November 2010)

so am freitag kam endlich ein großes paket und ich habe mein erstes fully 
hab dann am samstag und sonntag mal ein wenig getestet und bin nen paar km gefahren! 
ist schon ne geile sache aber auf der straße bzw berghoch ist dsa zaskar eindeutig schneller ;-) 
aber bergrunner macht das force einen heidenspass..........
hier mal paar pics von der ersten tour












sind leider nur handy bilder 
kann noch einer die klick pedale gebrauchen?? ich brauch die nicht würde die für nen fairen kurs abgeben!


----------



## TigersClaw (29. November 2010)

Wir waren Samstag auch auf (Schnee-)Tour


----------



## Queristmehr (29. November 2010)

coole bilder schnee ist geil!


----------



## versus (29. November 2010)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> schick! aber wenn du jetzt noch ne noir riserbar... dann sparste vlt ein bis zwei spacer und das täte der optik bestimmt nicht schaden...



doch, tut es leider! der noir wc riser liegt ja hier, aber irgendwie fand ich den schmalen flachen schöner. und 1.5cm spacer sind ja nun wirklich nicht viel. aber dazu werden wir uns wohl nie einigen 

hier noch bilder vom tourcheffotografen:

das fortkommen war schon eher mühsam




9.6kg rad + ca. 5kg schneematsch








rollt quasi gar nicht


----------



## mountymaus (29. November 2010)

Du scheinst aber nicht der einzige zu sein, der dort fährt...

Bei den vielen Spuren... Schickes Rad Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ekstralars (30. November 2010)

Mien Psyclone im Wald mit GT RTS (Julie Furtado replica)

Gruss,
Martin


----------



## epic2006 (30. November 2010)

Heute auf dem Weg zum Einkaufen:



sau kalt wars.



Bis zum Nächsten,

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## singlestoph (30. November 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Du scheinst aber nicht der einzige zu sein, der dort fährt...
> 
> Bei den vielen Spuren... Schickes Rad Volker



gabs






hofogra(sto)ph


----------



## Kruko (4. Dezember 2010)

Heute haben wir mal wieder eine schöne Runde gedreht. Es war eisig kalt und der Wind tat sein übriges. Die Maus war mit Ihrer Ketzerei und ich mit dem Avalanche unterwegs. Hier ein paar Eindrücke.





















Wir wünschen allen einen schönen 2. Advent.


----------



## Cad2 (4. Dezember 2010)

mit schutzblechen? sieht ja übelst aus 
die müssen ab!


----------



## Kruko (4. Dezember 2010)

Ab Ü40 darf man das


----------



## divergent! (5. Dezember 2010)

ich hab heute mal mein freies we dazu genutzt zu schauen ob winter, schnee und ich freunde werden.

schön wars ja.





also extra das rad mit wenig dreckmöglichkeit im lrs genommen ( bin ja putzfaul ) und los.

anfangs gings noch da war der weg platt gefahren aber man fuhr wie auf gummieiern.

etwas luft runtergelassen und es ging schon besser....und dann....schnee













da ging nix mehr, schritttempo, rumgeeier, gerutsche.....näääää das ist nix für mich. ich werd wohl doch im winter wieder anfangen lauftraining zu machen und auf der straße mitm crosser fahren. dieses ekelhafte weiße zeug macht nur meinem hund spaß


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Dezember 2010)

Von mir gibts heute auch mal zwei kleine Fotos 










Es wurden 45 eisige aber weitgehend schneefreie Km. Dafür gabs viel Modder.


----------



## epic2006 (17. Dezember 2010)

So, ich war auch mal unterwegs, Weinachtsgeschenke kaufen. Nur geschätzte 15 Km, aber immerhin mal wieder draussen gewesen.



nix schneefrei, wer welchen haben will, ich hab welchen zu verschenken...



...den Schnee gibts nur bei Selbstabholung in 83646 gratis...



...und das GT nur über meine Leiche...

Happy Schneeräumen,

Gruß, Gerrit

Die Montage der Schutzbleche bereitete mir übrigens unerträgliche seelische Schmerzeen, aber was tut man nicht alles für einen trockenen A****


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Dezember 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> So, ich war auch mal unterwegs, Weinachtsgeschenke kaufen. Nur geschätzte 15 Km, aber immerhin mal wieder draussen gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wegen des Schnees frag doch mal in Sachsen nach, ichglaube die haben noch zu wenig! Ansonsten schöne Bilder!


----------



## epic2006 (19. Dezember 2010)

Nee, in Sachsen wollen sie die weiße Sc****e auch nicht, hab schon nachgefragt. Mittlerweile ist der eine Berg vorm Haus so groß wie mein Auto, und es ist kein Kleinwagen...und nur der eine Berg.

Letzte Nacht um 02:30h hatten wir -19,5°, heute soll dann eine Warmfront mit freundlichen -4° kommen, da werd ich dann nochmal das Titanige rauskramen, wenns sich zeitlich rausgeht. (ohne die schrecklichen Schutzbleche)

Bis dann, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gut genährt über die Feiertage gekommen.  Da seit unserer Rückkehr aus Fernost auch das Internet bis heute "Urlaub" machte - nun endlich wieder mal richtig im Dorf!  Von den Eindrücken da "unten" werde ich wohl noch längere Zeit zehren (müssen), aber spätestens 2012 geht es zurück, vielleicht für etwas längere Zeit. 
Zwei meiner Lieblingsbilder aus dieser gegensätzlichen, aber vielleicht auch deshalb so eindrucksvollen Welt:









Aber da es hier ums Geländeradfahren geht, zurück in die kalte, aber nicht minder schöne Wirklichkeit: Die letzten beiden Wochenenden - kalte Füße, kalte Finger, aber viele schöne Stunden bei bestem Wetter:









Doch auch in den hiesigen Breitengraden begegnet man Außergewöhnlichem:


----------



## versus (28. Dezember 2010)

hier mal mein neues schneemopped im einsatz


----------



## Kruko (28. Dezember 2010)

Bei Euch sieht es ja Schneetechnisch noch richtig gut aus. Scheibe hinten, bitte um Detail-Bilder.


----------



## nectar (29. Dezember 2010)

hielt versus' lightning bisher in allen ausbaustufen für ein geschmeidiges (winter-)geschoss.. jetzt mit der neuen discaufnahme: rrrghh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (29. Dezember 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Bei Euch sieht es ja Schneetechnisch noch richtig gut aus. Scheibe hinten, bitte um Detail-Bilder.



der schnee ist gerade dabei zu schmelzen. 2° - d. h. die nächsten tage ist kein durchkommen weil schneematsch...

hatte ich das noch nicht gezeigt 




P1090824 - Kopie von ver.sus auf Flickr




P1090830 von ver.sus auf Flickr

im frühling kommt dann wieder der ti flatbar dran und evtl. eine hope m4 (falls sich für die bis dahin kein anderer verwendungszweck findet)


----------



## goegolo (30. Dezember 2010)

@versus: Schick, mit diesen Bremssockelschrauben könntest Du hinten noch auf den Kabelbinder verzichten und sie passen zur m4: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...eitungsbefestigung-Disc---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## versus (30. Dezember 2010)

stimmt, danke! ich bin eh noch auf der suche nach einem anderen hr, möglichst mit 6-loch und schwarzen speichen. dann wäre das eine schöne lösung für die leitung.


----------



## Kruko (30. Dezember 2010)

Schau mal bei CRC nach. Dort werden die Hope-Führungen gerade für extrem Billig-Geld verkauft.


----------



## mäxx__ (13. Januar 2011)

schöne Wintertour mit meinem SSP-GT


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Januar 2011)

Heute gibts von mir auch mal einen Tourbericht:

Wie geplant habe ich heute eine etwas längere Runde gestartet. Geplant waren sowohl Strasse als auch Gelände. Die Wetteraussichten waren prima, und das Zaskar wollte bewegt werden, also raus aufs Rad.

Gestartet bin ich in Güstrow. Es ganz entlang des Bützow-Güstrow Kanals Richtung Bützow.





Vorbei an der JVA Bützow Richtung Kröpelin.





In Kröpelin gabs dann eine Pause.





Dann ab durch die Kühlung, in weiser Voraussicht auf der Strasse, Gelände war nich. Näxte Pause dann in Kühlungsborn an der Seebrücke.





Ein Stück Ostseeküstenradweg bis Heiligendamm, dann Richtung Bad Doberan. Zwischendurch gabs noch eine Futterpause im Wald zwischen Heiligendamm und Doberan. Der Weg war stellenweise sehr tief moddrig, war aber fahrbar.





In Doberan entschied ich mich dann für einen spontanen Umweg durch den Kellerswald. Das Ergebnis war folgendes:





Fast schon traditionell ging es dann in den Wohld. Allerdings auf dem Hauptweg. Den Trail habe ich garnicht erst probiert, da schon die Hauptweg sehr aufgeweicht waren. Geplant war dann, die Geländeausflug in Parkentin zu beenden, hier:





So war es geplant, aber wurde nix draus. In Parkentin bog ich rechts auf den Sandweg Richtung Wilsen ab. Der Weg war kaum fahrbar, entweder dicke Schneehaufen oder extrem aufgeweicht. Und so kam es dann:





Den Rest des Weges bin ich dann geschoben. Es gab noch einen Versuch aufs Feld aufzuweichen, mit dem Ergebnis das ich selbst bis zu den Knöcheln im Modder stand. Nasse Füsse bis zum Ende der Tour. Weiter gings über Stäbelow nach Fahrenholz. Am Ortsausgang Stäbelow wurde es dann Zeit fürs Licht.





Schwaan passiert, gings dann an den Endspurt, 15km bis Güstrow.



 

Am Ende hatte ich 123,9 km und 6:01 h reine Fahrzeit auf der Uhr. Die GPS-Aufzeichnung gibts dann noch hier:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/795099


----------



## Cad2 (16. Januar 2011)

nicht schlecht herr specht. du bist sogar an meiner alten arbeit vorbeigefahren. gegenüber von der JVA bützow hab ich mal 3 jahre im Heizwerk gearbeitet. aber egal...
hast ja richtig aufgedreht  bei dem wetter


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Januar 2011)

Ich bin unschuldig. Das Wetter wollte es so


----------



## Cad2 (16. Januar 2011)

ja war echt warm heute, bis 11grad glaube ich. aber in den wäldern kann man echt noch nicht fahren. viel zu viel schlamm und so.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Januar 2011)

Doch es geht. Ist aber schon sehr grenzwertig. Bei einigen Passagen habe ich mir die breiten Reifen vom Enduro gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (17. Januar 2011)

@TigersClaw

schöne ausgiebige Tour und vor allem gibts bei dir in MV auch ein ordentliches Weißbier, wie ich sehe)

war gestern auch auf Tour mit Sohn, Bruder, Kumpel. Allerdings richtig über die Felder - das anschliessende Bikewaschen hat sich dann richtig gelohnt.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Januar 2011)

Was heisst anständiges Weissbier. Erdinger bleifrei gabs leider nicht, das trinke ich viel lieber


----------



## planetsmasher (17. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Erdinger bleifrei


 
Also Erdinger geht ja schon klar, aber bleifrei (Du meinst schon das Champ, oder?) ist echt nicht gut.
Also dann lieber ein Radler...


----------



## epic2006 (13. Februar 2011)

So, Besuch aus dem hohen Norden ist gestern eingetroffen, heute gabs dann eine kleine Aklimatisierungstour:





















Gruß, Lars und Gerrit
.


----------



## Lousa (14. Februar 2011)

Tolle Bilder, klasse Bikes.

Der Isarwinkel ist einfach traumhaft!


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Februar 2011)

Und immer ohne Helm


----------



## planetsmasher (14. Februar 2011)

ich hab mir das mit dem Helm auch sofort gedacht, wollte aber nicht schon wieder diese Diskussion lostreten. Reicht schon das Tigersclaw da immer auf die Mütze bekommen hat. Hat aber afaik ja auch gefruchtet. 
Jungs dann holt Euch wenigstens irgendwelche neonfarbenen Retrohelme! In jedem Fall besser als ein Wollstirnband.
Aber nichtsdestotrotz sehr schöne Bikes, auch wen ich ja eigentlich net soo auf die Old School-Dinger steh. Besonders das Kara ist echt schick!


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Februar 2011)

Letztenendes muss das doch jeder selbst wissen, ist die eigene Gesundheit. Ich fahre nur noch mit Helm, aber schon lange


----------



## epic2006 (14. Februar 2011)

Naja, gestern war eigentlich nur eine Eisdielen/Biergarten/Stadtposerrunde geplant, aber ihr habt recht und wir hätten wissen müssen, dass es wieder ausartet....man kennt sich ja nun lange genug. Heute nun wieder unterwegs gewesen:

















natürlich mit Helm:



Lars beim Beschwören der Bikes, umgefallen sind sie dann trotzdem, die Macht ist halt noch nicht so lang mit ihm....

Ich hatte meinen ´92er GT Leader auf, leider kein Foto gemacht.

Gruß, Lars und Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (25. Februar 2011)

Guten abend!

Wenn man nur unterwegs is,beschränkt sich das eigentliche Leben auf schnappschüsse...

Location:Kaprun/Zell am See ,Österreich 





Danke Sanction.geile zeit.

Grüße Rafa


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Februar 2011)

Trotz Sonnenschein wars Schw....kalt


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2011)

gestern war mal wieder die tarnkappe dran. ein tolles bike!
bergauf mit den barends wirklich eine rakete. bergab ist es bei den aktuellen verhältnissen eh nicht wirklich lustig.




20110226_01 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20110226_06_sw von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Queristmehr (2. März 2011)

so das zassi und ich haben gestern mal ne flotte feierabendrunde gedreht und beim vorbeifahren stand die sonne einfach geil tief das ich mal de anker geworfen hab. leider nur mim handy aber beim nächstenmal gibbet ein richtiges......


----------



## Queristmehr (8. März 2011)

geile runde gestern gedreht bei traumhaften wetter! leider voll vergessen bilder zu machen! hier mal ein paar




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## spatzel (9. März 2011)

.......nachdem mein Jubi einige(viele) Wochen außer Gefecht und ich nur noch mit dem 29er unterwegs war, sollte es letztes Wochenende mal wieder wahr werden,eine kleine Ausfahrt mit allem was dazu gehört(Tochter(auf ihrem neuen Streamliner),Freundin,Kollegen und Jubi)Freundin wollte dann auch mal wissen wie das so ist mit dem Trailerbike hintendran.....




Da das Breezer das Haus wieder velassen hat, ist jetzt auch das Cosmic Sunrise wieder aufgebaut, jetzt mit SID und neuem LRS, die Teile dafür hatte ich schon fast 2 Jahre hier rumliegen....Onyx Naben, Syncros LIL Snapper Felgen,DT Speichen....die Kupplung an der Stütze kommt noch weg, die wird nimmer gebraucht......



 Meine Tochter war da ja auch mit dabei, dann darf ihr Rad natürlich auch nicht fehlen....




Und gestern war ja wieder Sahnewetter, da hats mich auch an den Berg gezogen.....




Aber ich muß gestehen, daß ich mittlerweile lieber mit dem 29er unterwegs bin.....das Fahrverhalten ist nicht so nervös, einfach angenehmer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (9. März 2011)

sehr schicke zassi's


----------



## versus (9. März 2011)

spatzel schrieb:


> Aber ich muß gestehen, daß ich mittlerweile lieber mit dem 29er unterwegs bin...



das kenne ich 

will denn hier keiner das 29er carbon zassi kaufen und berichten???


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2011)

Mir kommen keine 29er ins Haus, ich bleibe bei 26ern


----------



## cleiende (10. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ich bleibe bei 20ern



Hast Du so kurze Beine?


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Hast Du so kurze Beine?



Ups, 26er meinte ich natürlich


----------



## spatzel (10. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mir kommen keine 29er ins Haus, ich bleibe bei 26ern



.....ist auch besser so,es könnte dir gefallen und dann werdens noch mehr Räder..........


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2011)

Wie recht Du hast. Zumal sehr bald noch 26er kommt


----------



## spatzel (10. März 2011)

versus schrieb:


> das kenne ich
> 
> will denn hier keiner das 29er carbon zassi kaufen und berichten???



.....Carbon ist halt so ne Sache.....lieber ne Delle im Alu als nen Riß in der Faser......aber das grüne Karakoram würd mir gefallen,aber halt nur der Rahmen,und den gibts halt leider net solo.....


----------



## versus (12. März 2011)

spatzel schrieb:


> .....Carbon ist halt so ne Sache.....lieber ne Delle im Alu als nen Riß in der Faser......aber das grüne Karakoram würd mir gefallen,aber halt nur der Rahmen,und den gibts halt leider net solo.....



mit carbon als rahmenmaterial habe ich keinen stress mehr. mein 26er carbon zassi wirkt äusserst robust. aber ich habe halt schon zwei 29er 

@tiger: ich meine mich an einen ähnlichen spruch von dir in bezug auf helme zu erinnern


----------



## TigersClaw (13. März 2011)

Das werd ich wohl nicht mehr los wa. Dabei isses gut 3 Jahre her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das werd ich wohl nicht mehr los wa. Dabei isses gut 3 Jahre her



mein langzeitgedächtnis funktioniert also noch


----------



## TigersClaw (13. März 2011)

Dann lösch den Eintrag mal. Nach so langer Zeit ist das nicht mehr wirklich witzig


----------



## spatzel (13. März 2011)

.......da hat doch auch noch jemand des öfteren Hohn und Spott wegen einer umgedrehten Thomson Stütze geerntet???
Man kann ja zum Glück seine Meinung ändern.....Kollege fand z.B.29er immer Shaisse,jetzt kommt wohl bald eins zu den Kleinen dazu.....


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. März 2011)

Die Stütze ist jetzt zwar richtig rum, viel besser sehen die meisten seiner Räder trotzdem nicht aus


----------



## planetsmasher (15. März 2011)

böse. Aber gut. 
Ich glaub der gute Alex besitzt genug Selbstironie um mit uns drüber lachen zu können


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2011)

Gestern erste Tour mit dem Plastebomber:







Am Ende warens 130km, davon 1/3 Gelände, 1077hm und 6:34h reine Fahrzeit.


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. März 2011)

Soviel hatte ich nicht, war aber auch nur mit den Cruiser unterwegs. (Ein Dyno ist ja auch "fast" ein GT)


----------



## mäxx__ (22. März 2011)

Auf meiner heutigen Tour zur Arbeit in einem abgeblühten Sonnenblumenfeld entstanden.


----------



## tofu1000 (22. März 2011)

Auch wenn mir die Kombo von frostred und dem rot der Bomber nicht so recht gefallen mag - das Foto ist Klasse! 
Diesen Hintergrund gab es neulich schon mal bei den Klassikern - allerdings in einer ganz anderen "Grundstimmung", aber mindestens genau so schön!

Aber sag mal: Hast du nachbearbeitet? Mich irritiert etwas die Schärfe des Feldes innerhalb der Räder ggüber außerhalb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (22. März 2011)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, da habe ich geschlampt;
Da war mir die Fricklerei dann doch zu viel des guten


----------



## spatzel (25. März 2011)

@ mäxx:mußt mal mitteilen,wie das geht....;-)

so,heute auch wieder knapp 36 km mit knapp 900 hm "bewältigt",das Ganze mit zusätzlichen 9kg Streamliner und 18 Kilo Lebendgewicht....des gibt dicke Schenkel....


----------



## oliversen (25. März 2011)

spatzel schrieb:


> @ mäxx:mußt mal mitteilen,wie das geht....;-)
> 
> so,heute auch wieder knapp 36 km mit knapp 900 hm "bewältigt",das Ganze mit zusätzlichen 9kg Streamliner und 18 Kilo Lebendgewicht....des gibt dicke Schenkel....



Location: Haigerach Kornebene?

oliversen


----------



## GlockeGT (26. März 2011)

Bin letztes we auch mal bisl gefahren. Unter anderem auch in diese tiefe Pfütze  Sorry für schlechte Bildqualität.


----------



## epic2006 (26. März 2011)

So, langsam geht es bei uns auch mit HM. Heute mal quer durch´s Gemüse



rauf (zumindest halb) auf den Berg



um  festzustellen, dass das Wasserwirtschaftsamt fleißig gebaut hat und die Flussquerung hier nicht mehr geht



Bissl weiter oben gabs noch einen anderen Weg, der der Geschiebesperre nicht zum Opfer gefallen ist



zum Abschluss dann zum Italiener des Vertrauens und Mafiatorte mit Büffelmozarella, Basilikumpesto und Speck einverleibt



Der Blick auf´s Navi nach der Tour zeigte knapp 20 Km, 719 HM und eine aberwitzige V-max von 58,3 Km/h. Naja, auch eine U-Break bremst, aber in Zukunft werde ich meine Euphorie etwas eher bremsen.
Bereits gestern, aber trotzdem mit GT, locker leicht an der Isar entlang, nach einer Nachtschicht brauchts nicht mehr








Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## mani.r (26. März 2011)

War heute bauch bei Dir in der Gegend unterwegs. 
Oben am Blomberg liegt zwar noch ein bisserl Schnee aber die Abfahrt war Schneefrei - dafür aber recht dreckig.
Hab das Sanction etwas vermisst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (27. März 2011)

Ja, wenn Du DA runtergefahren bist, wundert mich weder der Dreck, noch der Wunsch nach dem Sanktion.....

Meld Dich halt das nächste Mal wenn Du hier in der Gegend bist.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (27. März 2011)

Das zweite Bild sieht nach einer wirklich spannenden Abfahrt aus...!

Heute durfte ich (nach einem oppulenten Mittagsmahl...) mit dem Zaskar mal kurz zum Spielen vor die Tür.





Und jetzt wieder vor die Bücher...


----------



## alu-xb (27. März 2011)

spatzel schrieb:


> @ mäxx:mußt mal mitteilen,wie das geht....;-)
> 
> so,heute auch wieder knapp 36 km mit knapp 900 hm "bewältigt",das Ganze mit zusätzlichen 9kg Streamliner und 18 Kilo Lebendgewicht....des gibt dicke Schenkel....




absolut  so ein papa hätte ich auch gerne gehabt meiner hat mich immer auf einem urhässlichen tandem durch die gegend gefahren auch nicht schlecht aber nicht das selbe...


----------



## GlockeGT (27. März 2011)

Dank Top Fotograf auch mal ein geiles Pic in Action!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. März 2011)

Mach doch mal gross Junge


----------



## GlockeGT (27. März 2011)

Wie denn? kannst doch draufklicken


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. März 2011)

So:



​


----------



## mäxx__ (28. März 2011)

oliversen schrieb:


> Location: Haigerach Kornebene?
> 
> oliversen



Nee, Tüssling -Oberbayern - Kreuzweg


----------



## planetsmasher (28. März 2011)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Dank Top Fotograf auch mal ein geiles Pic in Action!


 
 mit dem STS rumhüpfen? Also dass wäre mir echt zu riskant, mir da irgendnen Riss in der Muffe oder am Sitzdom einzuhandeln. Aber trotzdem tolles Bike. Muss jetzt meines auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen... (Samstag LETZTE Klausur geschrieben, ab jetzt hab ich wieder Zeit für die schönen Dinge des Lebens .)


----------



## GlockeGT (30. März 2011)

Na ich denk mal das sollte das Plastikmodell schon aushalten, es wurde ja immerhin auch als "fahr"-rad verkauft.... Und ich bin auch so nicht gerade zimperlich im Umgang mit dem STS. Muss aber sagen, es fährt sich echt supertoll!

Gruss Glocke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (30. März 2011)

Ganz meine Meinung, es handelt sich hier um Mountainbikes, und nicht um Reisebusse. Die sind für sowas gebaut worden!


----------



## planetsmasher (30. März 2011)

ja stimmt schon. aber das auch Mountainbikes durchaus über bekannte Schwachstellen verfügen ist ja nicht erst seit den Muffen bei GT so, sondern hat ja auch der liebe Herr Bradbury mit seinen zwar wunderschönen aber leider eben auch rissanfälligen Alurahmen bewiesen.
Und auf nem GT fühl ich mich übrigens IMMER sicherer als in jedem beliebigen Reisebus.


----------



## MUD´doc (1. April 2011)

Mein kleines GT mußte am Dienstag erstmal eine Tour durch den Solling über sich 
ergehen lassen 
Mich lächelte immer das Schild "MTB-Netz" nahe meines Parkplatzes an, so dass 
ich mal das Bike mitnahm, um nach der Arbeit die Tour Nr. 10 zu erkunden
(Jörg weiß bestimmt schon Bescheid). Allerdings verfranzte ich mich an einer 
Stelle, so dass statt 29,9 km ausgewiesener Strecke, locker 47 km wurde  
War zwar anstrengend (Fully und Scheibenbremsen wären bestimmt komfortabler),
aber der Kleine murrt keineswegs.
Ausser, dass ich gestern die HR-Felge wieder etwas nachzentrieren mußte.
Dieses rattengeile Bike von NightWing77  müßte ich haben, dann gäb´s diese Probs nicht.
Pause zur Halbzeit:


----------



## Kruko (1. April 2011)

Natürlich kenne ich die Stelle. Aber die kenne nicht nur ich sondern auch über 20 andere Leute hier im Forum. Beim Treffen 2007 sind wir da lang gekommen.

Ich war erst am Wochenende dort (leider kein Bild vorhanden). Der Solling ist ja im Moment extrem trocken.


----------



## mountymaus (1. April 2011)

Selbst ich kenne die Stelle...


----------



## tofu1000 (1. April 2011)

Kann mich nicht erinnern - war wohl zu schnell...


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht erinnern - war wohl zu schnell...



Ich auch nicht. Könnte daran liegen das ich garnicht dabei war


----------



## Kruko (2. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Könnte daran liegen das ich garnicht dabei war



Die Tour kann man gerne nachholen


----------



## TigersClaw (3. April 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Tour kann man gerne nachholen



Nix dagegen, wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (3. April 2011)

So, heute bei blendendem Wetter von Lenggries zum Sylvensteinspeichersee



dann 



zwischendurch ein bischen Weiß gefunden



die neue Gabel fährt sich einfach gigantisch, kein Vergleich zur Logic



kleiner Blick durch die Jachenau



Quasi-Suchbild



und daheim das obligatorische



man entschuldige die zeitlich nicht korrekte Bekleidung.

Unterm Strich waren es geschmeidige, sonnige 35Km mit 366HM, genau das Richtige für den Saisonstart.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## planetsmasher (3. April 2011)

hehe, Gustl scheint bei uns im Süden ja zur Grundausstattung zu gehören.
War gestern auf dem Rasenmäher-MTB Flohmarkt in München und bei den lustigen Jungs von www.cheap-yeah.com gabs auch ein T-Shirt-Design mit ner Gustl-Flasche drauf (habs online leider nicht gefunden bei denen).
Hab mir aber 2 andere sehr coole Tees gekauft. Poste ich dann später noch im "..gegönnt..."-Thread


----------



## Kruko (3. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nix dagegen, wann und wo?



Wo ist doch klar. Wir müssen uns nur über das Wann unterhalten


----------



## epic2006 (7. April 2011)

So, heute Vormittag eine kurze Runde an der Isar entlang, für mehr reichte die Zeit leider nicht.



er hier war auch unterwegs:




Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## esp262 (7. April 2011)




----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2011)

Und wieder ohne Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (8. April 2011)

naja, beim abhängen brauchste ja auch keinen Helm!


----------



## Lousa (8. April 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> er hier war auch unterwegs:



hab das Viech erst gar nicht erkannt auf dem Foto, sondern dachte, Du meintest das Triple-Triangle, das die Hölzer bilden


----------



## epic2006 (8. April 2011)

Lousa schrieb:


> hab das Viech erst gar nicht erkannt auf dem Foto, sondern dachte, Du meintest das Triple-Triangle, das die Hölzer bilden



das hab ich gar nicht wahrgenommen, war so fixiert auf die Eidechse...


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. April 2011)

Heute wars doppelt spassig.
Erst damit:








und dann mit den beiden:


----------



## kingmoe (12. April 2011)

Heut schifft es wieder aus Eimern. Aber gestern hatte ich spontan 2 Stunden familienfrei und bin mit dem Singespeeder unterwegs gewesen. Nur gefahren, zweimal kurz ein Handybild, herrlich. Frühling ist geil.


----------



## burschilan (13. April 2011)

Heute morgen kurz vor 7:00 auf dem Weg zur arbeit!




Endlich habe ich alle Aufkleber drauf! Es sollen zwar noch einige Dinge getauscht werden, aber der Aufbau vom Edge hat bei mir im Flachland erst mal Priorität!


----------



## spatzel (13. April 2011)

burschilan schrieb:


> Heute morgen kurz vor 7:00 auf dem Weg zur arbeit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



......wenn ich mir da so die Sattelhöhe ansehe,wäre wohl ein 16" Rahmen die bessere Wahl gewesen....ansonsten ganz schick!


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. April 2011)

??? Die Sattelhöhe sieht doch an diesen Rahmen gut aus, verstehe ich nicht warum 16" besser wäre???


----------



## TigersClaw (13. April 2011)

Letzten Sonntag beim Rennen im Bad Doberaner Kellerswald:

Ich selbst auf meinem 2007er Zaskar








David auf meinem alten 2005er Zaskar





Stephan aka tempestboy auf seinem Klassik-Zaskar





Ein Backwoods war auch noch dabei. Es gab ein kleines GT Treffen am Rande des Rennens


----------



## burschilan (13. April 2011)

spatzel schrieb:


> ......wenn ich mir da so die Sattelhöhe ansehe,wäre wohl ein 16" Rahmen die bessere Wahl gewesen....ansonsten ganz schick!


Also 18" würde besser passen, aber 19" geht auch ganz gut! Füjlr ,ich auf jedenfall gut beim fahren.
Bei 16" gibt es wohl keine Sattelstütze die pasen würde, oder es kommt direkt die Ansage das 18" besser währe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. April 2011)

Samstag war ja nun mal geniales Wetter. Mit der Maus war ich im Solling unterwegs.

Diese Stelle werden einige sicherlich wiedererkennen. 





Hier noch ein letzer Anstieg Richtung Ziel.





Die Runde hat, obwohl verkürzt, riesig Spaß gemacht.

Gewisse Leute haben sich aber noch nicht zwecks Ausfahrt bei mir gemeldet. 

Sonntag ging es dann noch mal mit dem Renner los. Das schöne Wetter musste ja genutzt werden.


----------



## MUD´doc (14. April 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Diese Stelle werden einige sicherlich wiedererkennen.


Und genau dahinter links hoch und dann festgestellt... 
Verdammt, falsche Ecke des Sollings 
Das nächste Mal nehm ich ´ne Karte mit. Auf Sicht fahren kann man vergessen


----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2011)

Schönen Gruss aus dem Harz:





1400hm verteilt auf 50km 
Morgen und übermorgen gibts Fahrtechniktraining Level 1 und 2 mit den Jungs von Trailtech.


----------



## pago79 (15. April 2011)

Wenn ich richtig sehe, Kästeklippen auf halber Höhe.
Eine meiner Lieblinsabfahrten

Gruß
Lars


----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2011)

Lars, kann gut sein, hab kein Namensschild gefunden 

Welche Abfahrt meinst Du? Ich bin dort nur einen geschotterten Wanderweg gefahren, nix aufregendes.


----------



## pago79 (17. April 2011)

Da gibts mehrere sehr schöne. Ruppig, steinig und wurzelig, so richtig Harz halt
Wenn ihr da nur Forstautobahn gefahren seid, habt ihr das Beste verpasst.
Von der Hütte rüber zu den Klippen und dann bis ca. zur Hälte runter richtung Romkerhall. Dann in etwa diese höhe haltend halb um den Berg rum (an dieser Stelle wurde dein foto geknipst ) zur finalen Abfahrt nach Oker.
Sehr schnelle Forstautobahn mit zwei Trail stücken.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. April 2011)

Stimmt, und einen Superausblick gibt es da auch


----------



## epic2006 (17. April 2011)

Jupp, super Runde! Ich freu mich schon wieder auf den Sommerurlaub!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. April 2011)

Heute nur ne kleine Hausrunde wegen Heuschnupfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (18. April 2011)

pago79 schrieb:


> Da gibts mehrere sehr schöne. Ruppig, steinig und wurzelig, so richtig Harz halt
> Wenn ihr da nur Forstautobahn gefahren seid, habt ihr das Beste verpasst.
> Von der Hütte rüber zu den Klippen und dann bis ca. zur Hälte runter richtung Romkerhall. Dann in etwa diese höhe haltend halb um den Berg rum (an dieser Stelle wurde dein foto geknipst ) zur finalen Abfahrt nach Oker.
> Sehr schnelle Forstautobahn mit zwei Trail stücken.
> ...



Ich glaub ich weiss was Du meinst. Bin vor und nach dem Foto auch Trails gefahren, wahrscheinlich auch die Abfahrt die Du meinst. Bin dann noch am Okerstausee gewesen, den Altenauer Wanderweg hoch usw. Eigentlich wollte ich auch noch zum Achtermann hoch, aber in Torfhaus war die Luft nach 1400hm raus. Hexenstieg und Magdeburger Weg waren gesperrt. Die Tour hab ich alleine gemacht. Ab Okerstausee wollte ich eigentlich den Jägerstieg hoch, aber lag dermassen voller Bäume das ich mir einen anderen Weg gesucht habe.

Samstag und Sonntag waren ein paar echte Leckerbissen dabei, Kaiserweg, Pionierweg und noch ein paar. Fotos folgen


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. April 2011)

Heute mal nur Straße


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schönen Gruss aus dem Harz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,

wobei Du das Training ja mit dem Sanction vorgenommen hast!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## TigersClaw (21. April 2011)

Stimmt, woher weisst Du?


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2011)

Weil ich wohl dabei war und wir auch miteinander geschnackt haben.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. April 2011)

Öhm, wer warst Du denn, bzw mit welchen Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. April 2011)

Etwa die Wesergranate mit dem Univega?


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Etwa die Wesergranate mit dem Univega?



Yessss!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277993&page=34


----------



## TigersClaw (21. April 2011)

Deutschland isn echtes Dorf )


----------



## esp262 (22. April 2011)

hier mal was posergang


----------



## Kruko (22. April 2011)

Wir haben heute auch das schöne Wetter genutzt und die Sesamstraße durch das Weserbergland geführt. 


Hier Grobi









und Oscar


----------



## epic2006 (23. April 2011)

Nach TeamScream einfach die schönsten Trikots! Mein Oscar ist leider vor 3 Jahren bei einem Abflug zerrissen, nebst Schulter und Rücken...


----------



## mountymaus (25. April 2011)

Ostersonntag haben wir das herrliche Wetter genutzt und sind wieder einmal eine wunderschöne Tour gefahren. 
Es standen am Ende der Tour 43km und 810hm auf dem Garmin.

Auf zu "Neuer Teich" im Solling nähe Uslar...










Dort war ungefähr Halbzeit und eine kleine Pause musste sein.






Dann der letzte Anstieg von Derental nach Winnefeld.


----------



## MUD´doc (28. April 2011)

Diese Brille, Jörg, diese rote Brille


----------



## MUD´doc (1. Mai 2011)

@ GT-Heini
Wieder mal dorthin verschlagen und dieses Mal brachte das 
Outpost noch seine Freundin mit ;]




Sach mal, wurde die Abfahrt von Derental in Richtung Brüggefeld 
(vor dem Uphill zur B 241) entschärft?
Kam trotz Starrgabel und Felgenbremse dort gut runter


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2011)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> @ GT-Heini
> Wieder mal dorthin verschlagen und dieses Mal brachte das
> Outpost noch seine Freundin mit ;]
> 
> ...



Die "Freundin" kommt mir bekannt vor, hast Du die von Alberto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (3. Mai 2011)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Wieder mal dorthin verschlagen und dieses Mal brachte das
> Outpost noch seine Freundin mit ;]



So langsam sollten wir das mal zusammen hin bekommen, dass wir dort entlang radeln.




MUD´doc schrieb:


> Sach mal, wurde die Abfahrt von Derental in Richtung Brüggefeld
> (vor dem Uphill zur B 241) entschärft?
> Kam trotz Starrgabel und Felgenbremse dort gut runter



Viel entschärft wurde da glaube ich nichts. Im Februar wurde allerdings etwas Holz dort geschlagen.


----------



## MUD´doc (3. Mai 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die "Freundin" kommt mir bekannt vor, hast Du die von Alberto?


Stimmt genau  (siehe auch links unter meinen Locals)
Woran hast du das erkannt, dass das Bike von ihm kommt? 



gt-heini schrieb:


> So langsam sollten wir das mal zusammen hin bekommen, dass wir dort entlang radeln.


Es wird schon wieder über eine größere Tour mit Dominic und Tobi gedacht.
Vielleicht kannst ihr als Locals uns in den Reinhardswald entführen.
So mit anschließend Grillen und Führung bei euch


----------



## ohneworte (3. Mai 2011)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Stimmt genau  (siehe auch links unter meinen Locals)
> Woran hast du das erkannt, dass das Bike von ihm kommt?



An den Locals, da war das mit dem Bike naheliegend! Ich muss morgen noch unbedingt mal mit ihm telefonieren!

Er ist im übrigen ein super Typ!


----------



## tofu1000 (7. Mai 2011)

insomnia


----------



## Cad2 (9. Mai 2011)

von der gestrigen tour. es waren 3 GT's aber einer ist schon vorzeitig nach hause.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2011)

Den komischen Typ da ganz rechts mit dem Marathon kenn ich irgendwoher 

Nette Tour wars, gesamt knapp 80km mit 750hm.


----------



## Cad2 (9. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Den komischen Typ da ganz rechts mit dem Marathon kenn ich irgendwoher


  ich kenn den auch irgendwoher


----------



## Kruko (9. Mai 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ich kenn den auch irgendwoher



ich auch 

War die Type der Abbrecher?? So wie ich Ihn kenne eigentlich nicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2011)

Nein ich hab bis zum bitteren Ende durchgehalten, und ich hätte auch noch weiter fahren können ... wenn mir nicht die Pollenallergie einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (9. Mai 2011)

Was anderes habe ich mir auch nicht gedacht. 

Sehen wir uns in 2 Wochen??


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2011)

Ich weiss noch nicht, angemeldet bin ich noch nicht. Evtl. melde ich kurzfristig nach.


----------



## Konaschaf (20. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mal bewegte Bilder von meinen GTs im Einsatz:
http://www.youtube.com/user/DHSchafn


----------



## epic2006 (21. Mai 2011)

Heute haben wir die Kuh mal fliegen lassen



ein paar geschmeidige Km um Goslar mit anschließendem Besuch der örtlichen Eisdiele.

Gruß, Gerrit

mehr dazu hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425247&page=6


----------



## cyclery.de (21. Mai 2011)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> Ich hab mal bewegte Bilder von meinen GTs im Einsatz:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DHSchafn



Sieht nach Spaß aus, Alex. Tarantula erinnert mich überdies schön an Earthed. Geiles Lied 

Spätestens zu Pfingsten wird mein GT auch mal wieder bewegt. Wahrscheinlich auch mit bewegten Bildern dokumentiert...


----------



## Kruko (23. Mai 2011)

Berlin 2011

2 GT Edge Ti im Einsatz. 









Das Rennen hat riesig Spaß gemacht und wir hatten auch Glück mit dem Wetter. Als Endergebnis hatte Tom einen Schnitt von über 38 km/h und bei mir waren es über 36 km/h.

Glückwunsch an den schnelleren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2011)

Das is ne ordentliche Steigerung zum letzten Jahr, Glückwunsch 

Gibts die Fotos auch etwas grösser?


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Mai 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Berlin 2011
> 
> 2 GT Edge Ti im Einsatz.
> 
> ...




habe an der rechtskurve beim verlassen des flughafens gestanden.


----------



## Kruko (23. Mai 2011)

Leider nein. 

Hier noch der mutigste Radfahren aus ganz Berlin.





Das Foto entstand Samstag Nachmittag auf dem Ku'Damm, der fest in Schalker Hand war (Pokalfinale). Man beachte den netten Mann hinter dem Bäumchen, der sich in mitten der Schalker Fans begab. Er hat sich nichts weiter dabei gedacht.


----------



## epic2006 (24. Mai 2011)

Am Sonntag im Harz:











Okertalsperre über Altenau zu den Kästeklippen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Mai 2011)

Oh, die Stelle kenn ich doch 





Über Himmelfahrt bin ich wieder im Harz, wer noch?


----------



## epic2006 (24. Mai 2011)

So, heute vormittag 700km südlicher:












Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tomasius (24. Mai 2011)

Berlin 2011 war wirklich sehr schön. 







Der Pinot und die Spaghetti aglio e olio waren die perfekte Vorbereitung. 

Jörg, für 2012 steht bei mir das Projekt Ø40km/h an! 

Ich gebe zurück an die MTB Abteilung! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## epic2006 (24. Mai 2011)

Und da isse wieder, zweite Tour für heute, ab in die Werkstatt die sich mittlerweile im Nachbarort befindet:



Nach den letzten Touren stand mal wieder etwas Pflege an, ausserdem konnte ich endlich den TI-Freilauf einbauen.

Bis dann, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (25. Mai 2011)

So, heute eine etwas längere Tour zum Sylvensteinsee und dann über das Schronbachtal in die Jachenau und wieder heimwärts:












Bis zum Nächsten...


----------



## Lousa (25. Mai 2011)

Ach, wie ich die Gumpen dort liebe! Saubere Pics.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettentrumm (25. Mai 2011)

Nach soviel Titan in MtB- und RR-Form wieder ein bissl Alu im Wald:

Ich fahr ja fast nur Rennrad, aber ab und zu ruft dann doch der Wald zwischen Schauenburg, Elmshagen, Bad Emstal und Balhorn zu einer Runde mit dem GT. (Achtung Bilderflut)

Von Schauenburg nach Elmshagen













Dann in das Emstal, oh Gott ! Was ist denn hier passiert!?

vorher:




jetzt:




Das war der schoenste Wurzeltrail, mit zentimeterdicker Schicht von Fichtennadeln als Untergrund, weit und breit und die Forstarbeiter machen eine Wueste daraus ! 

vorher:




jetzt:




Da musste ich mein Gemuet erstmal abkuehlen an der Ems.





Trikot ist nicht time-correct !  das naechstemal ! versprochen !





Weiter gings hinauf zum Erzeberg oberhalb von Bad Emstal.





Jeder betet sein eigenes Kreuz an ! 





und manchmal wird man erleuchtet ! 





Nachdem ich den Erzeberg 3x umrundet habe, steht die Sonne schon ganzschoen tief.





Neonrot ist auch im Wald die neue Trendfarbe ! 





Fahrer: Jahrgang 73, Rad: Jahrgang 93, da muss man zwischendurch ein bissl abhaengen.









nun wirds evtl. bald nass und dunkel





von Elmshagen nach Schauenburg auf dem Panoramaweg





Blick in Richtung Emstal und Edersee





dann geht es mit der Sonne auch zu Ende und mit meiner Bilderflut ! 













Gute Nacht


----------



## Kruko (26. Mai 2011)

Was wohnen wir doch in einer schönen Bikegegend. 

Schöne Bilder, und wer weiß, vielleicht fährt man sich mal über den Weg.


----------



## Rennkram (29. Mai 2011)




----------



## mani.r (3. Juni 2011)

Das Ruckus am Samerberg...


----------



## cyclery.de (4. Juni 2011)

Nicht immer im Dreck spielen, Mani!
:-D


----------



## mani.r (4. Juni 2011)

da wird man wieder zum kind. 
war heute in hopfgarten. war noch schlimmer - ging gar nicht. eine abfahrt und dann gings weiter nach Leogang.
Ruckus läuft übrigens wie hulle. mit ner SingleCrown ein richtig schöner freerider. Die Dorado war schon zu viel des Guten. Kann man aber auch als Mini DH Bike aufauben nur zum Freerider taugt es mehr...


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Juni 2011)

Mein Sanction beim heutigen Einsatz in Braunlage:





Ich habe gestern gegen Mittag ein zweites schwarzes Sanction auf dem Brocken gesehen, leider war der Fahrer zu schnell in den Menschenmassen verschwunden. 
War das einer von uns?


----------



## lyteka (10. Juni 2011)

STS- Ersatz


----------



## Kruko (13. Juni 2011)

Nach einem faulen Samstag, den wir in Willingen auf dem Bike-Festival verbracht haben, musste gestern wieder geradelt werden. 

Ziel war der Sollingturm bei Uslar und der Hochsollingturm bei Neuhaus.

Kurz vor Nienover





Am Sollingturm





Ich bin nicht das Burgfräulein 





Auf dem Weg zu den "Neuen Teichen"





Pause am Hochsollingturm





Heimfahrt





Da wir uns letztes Jahr auch mal eine GoPro gegönnt haben, konnten wir diese auch ausgiebig testen. Hier das erste Ergebnis. Wir hoffen, dass es gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2011)

Cooles Video. Da würde ich auch gerne mal radeln.


----------



## mountymaus (13. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Cooles Video. Da würde ich auch gerne mal radeln.




Das Angebot steht... 
Übernachtungstechnisch sollte es auch keine Probleme geben.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2011)

...


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Juni 2011)

Hi ihr Zwei,

schöne Trails und endlich mal geile Musik!

Kann das sein das ich im ersten Teil (ganz zu Anfang) schon mal mit euch gefahren bin?

Achso:
Wieviele Zecken habt ihr im letzten Teil eingesammelt (An der Mauer entlang)?

Hattest Du die Kamera am Lenker?

Grüsse aus Escheburg!


----------



## mountymaus (15. Juni 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hi ihr Zwei,
> 
> schöne Trails und endlich mal geile Musik!
> 
> ...




Den Ersten Teil kennst du vom Forumstreffen 2007 und von einer Tour mit Jörg und Martin.

Zecken?? Glücklicherweise keine... 

Jepp, die Kamera hatte ich am Lenker.

Gruß aus dem Weserbergland


----------



## GlockeGT (21. Juni 2011)

Auf Amrum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. Juni 2011)

Gestern beim Anstieg zum Bastorfer Leuchtturm





Getreu unserem Motto "Spass durch Schmerzen" hatte ich viel Spass, und meine beiden Mitradler hatten am Ende die Schmerzen. Es wurden 68km mit knapp 1000hm 

Und das Dual GT gegen Nicolai ging natürlich so aus, wie es zu erwarten war. Das Nicolai hat abgeloost


----------



## Kettentrumm (3. Juli 2011)

Da mein Kamerakabel erst jetzt wieder zu mir gefunden hat, etwas verspaetet ein paar Bilder von Anfang Juni.

Es ging von Schauenburg-Breitenbach ueber den Vogelrain zum Bilstein und zurueck.

Diesmal im richtigen Trikot  




Am Vogelrain




Komische Riten pflegen die Wanderer, vll. haeng ich hier auchmal meine alten Reifen auf !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Forstautobahn




Da ich keinen Integralhelm trage, darf ich hier doch langfahren !? oder ?
Ich wuesste ja gernemal warum die Strecke gesperrt ist, Downhiller etc hab ich hier nochnie gesehen !




Noch 500m steil bergauf zum Bilstein




Steil sieht auf Fotos immer flach aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Am Bilstein




Mit Fahrer




Ohne Fahrer




Keine Forstautobahn I




Farbpotpourri




Die Sonne lacht, Blende acht ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Keine Forstautobahn II




Keine Forstautobahn III




Heimweg I




Heimweg II




Ich hoffe ich nerve Euch nicht mit meiner Bilderflut !?


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2011)

Nö, ich finde Mittelhessen schön


----------



## Kettentrumm (3. Juli 2011)

Mittelhessen !? Ich dacht wir sind hier in Nordhessen, boese Zungen behaupten sogar es waere nordhessisch Sibirien 

Nagut, dann noch ein paar Sonnenuntergangsfotos 









Da Insa und Du ja auch einen Hund habt, noch ein paar Hundefotos 

Als ich nach Hause kam, lag da ein Zettel: Bin ins Kino, geh bitte noch mit dem Hund !





Das ist Asta, 11 Jahre alt, leider herzkrank, aber wenn es mit dem Fahrrad rausgeht, ist sie fit wie ein junges Reh und nach 10 min fix und fertig, ich fahr aber auch nur ein bisschen schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit mit ihr.








Wo bleibst Du denn !? Los weiter ! sagt der Blick, nur auf dem Rueckweg ist sie dann immer hinter mir


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2011)

Norhessen ist doch nördlich von Kassel. Die Südhessen rechnen uns schon gar nicht mehr dazu. 

Hier endet Hessen





Dreiländereck Hessen - NRW- Niedersachsen


----------



## Kint (7. Juli 2011)

ma der zeigt her und der tourenfred kombiniert...:

Dienstag hab ich Besuch von dem Team RTS Rahmen bekommen der mich damals hier ins Forum getrieben hatte... ...und dann 07 als Komplettbike verschenkt wurde..





Das RTS wird zwar geliebt ("wird gefahren bis er unter mir zusammenbricht"), bekommt auch ordentlich Kilometer, aber nicht so 100%ig artgerecht bewegt....(keine Wiese weil Zecken, kein Matsch weil neue Schuhe, keine Handtuchtrails wegen den Ästen, bitte kein Sand weil anstrengend...) 

dementsprechend war die Tour eher Kurbeln auf Forstautobahnen, von Lübeck die Grenzautobahn entlang bis hoch zum Priwall dann westdeutsch an der Trave zurück. 

Mit im Bild: ein Merida Yankees. Stahl...

Und mein purple-fade Zassi in der aktuellen Ausbleichstufe. Kleber vom umwerfer hätt ich noch abmachen sollen 
Musste das Ding dank mangelnder TLC die letzten Jahre komplett überholen... 

Bild des Grauens nur als Thumbnail weils so peinlich is: 
Industrielagersuppe::kotz:





Irgendwo im ex-ostdeutschen Nirgendwo, die ehemaligen Wappenträger dürften lang vertrieben sein...:


----------



## epic2006 (7. Juli 2011)

Am Montag, Schwaigeralm, Rechelkopf, Nirgendwo, Steinbach und wieder Retour nach Tölz



















900HM, 30Km und das steil auf Fotos immer flacher aussieht, kann ich bestätigen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (18. Juli 2011)

Wochenends wurde die "Leipziger Seenplatte" bereist. Quasi ein sportlicher Duathlon (baden & radfahren) mit gewässermäßigem Triathlon (Kulkwitzer See, Cospudener See & Zwenkauer See).


----------



## Cad2 (18. Juli 2011)

@tofu, der kulki ist schön zum bdaen und man kann auch schön drum radeln. cospudener finde ich nicht so schön.


----------



## mountymaus (20. Juli 2011)

Endlich können wir auch mal wieder was beitragen...

Unser Urlaub wieder in den Alpen. 

Der Jörg musste mal wieder warten...






Und warten...






Leider ist der Freerideweg gesperrt...






Ziel war die Grubigalm, wo der Jörg schon mit einem kühlen alkoholfreien Weizen mal wieder wartete...














Unsere Gefährten...










Nach der Rast kam ein absolut genialer Trail...









Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (21. Juli 2011)

Sieht gut aus. Und das Wetter scheint Euch ja auch zu beglücken 

Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## mountymaus (21. Juli 2011)

...Fortsetzung...

Die Tuftlalm, bei den einheimischen auch Lermooser Alm war heute unser Ziel.
Die Tour sollte nicht zu lang werden, da das Wetter umschlagen soll.

Man beachte den "Schwierigkeitsgrad"...






"Nur" Asphalt mit 16% Steigung, dafür aber bestimmt 4km... 






Und wer wartet mal wieder? Der "starke" Jörg!!!






Das Ziel wurde nach dem knackigen Anstieg erreicht und es wartet ein leckere alkoholfreies Weizen...






Endlich mal ein Bild von uns Beiden...






Dann eine schöne Abfahrt... Ein wnderschöner Ausblick und das Wetter hat noch gehalten...






Ein bischen posen darf auch nicht fehlen...


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2011)

Schöne Fotos. Sieht nach viel Spass aus


----------



## Lousa (21. Juli 2011)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Bild von uns Beiden...



Meintest Du nicht eher "Endlich mal ein Bild von uns Vieren..." 

Sieht nach feinen Touren aus und macht Lust auf mehr.


----------



## mountymaus (21. Juli 2011)

Lousa schrieb:


> Meintest Du nicht eher "Endlich mal ein Bild von uns Vieren..."
> 
> Sieht nach feinen Touren aus und macht Lust auf mehr.





Da muss ich dir natürlich vollkommen Recht geben...  

Die Forces fahren sich einfach nur genial...


----------



## GlockeGT (25. Juli 2011)

Mr. No-Way und ich und das Zaskar-Fully. Und ja mein Trikot ist schrecklich


----------



## Kruko (31. Juli 2011)

Eine Woche ohne Internet, welche Strafe 

Dafür hatte ich aber einen schönen Ersatz. Meinen ersten Alpencross. Für die nächsten 6 Tage werde ich dann jeweils meine Tageserlebnisse posten. 

Tag 1:

Start in Ehrwald/Österreich mit dem Ziel Zams/Österreich

1590hm bei 63 km standen auf dem Programm.





Gruppenbild





GT Force im Einsatz





Und hier noch ein paar Eindrücke:

Zugspitze im Nebel





Fernpass





Fernsee mit Schloss





Das Wetter war am Start in Ehrwald sehr Bike-Unfreundlich: 7 ° und Regen 

Fortsetzung folgt..


----------



## MUD´doc (31. Juli 2011)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt 
Platten- und sturzfreie Fahrt, mein Jung!


----------



## Kruko (1. August 2011)

Und weiter geht die Reise. 

Tag 2 mit dem Etappenziel Nauders

Es standen diesmal 53 km und 1350 hm auf dem Programm. Ab heute nervte ich mit den Sesamstraßen-Motiven von Pearl Izumi. 





Kurz nach dem Start in Landeck





Etwas Geschichte





Und weiter ging die Reise





Alte Römerbrücke am Inn









Zollwachhütte am Inn an der schweizer Grenze













Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (1. August 2011)

Mehr mehr mehr


----------



## gremlino (1. August 2011)

weiter


----------



## Kruko (2. August 2011)

Bitte schön, hier nun Tag 3. 

Endlich Sonne und es wurde auch warm genug um die Arm- und Beinlinge im Rucksack zu lassen.





Für heute standen 1080 hm und 63 km auf dem Programm. Ziel war Schlanders in Südtirol.





Start in Nauders





Auffahrt zum Plamort









Unterwegs gab es einige kleine Hindernisse









Zum Glück gibt es auf dem Plamort nur eine Panzer- und keine GT-Sperre 





Die letzten Höhenmeter für diesen Tag









Geschafft 









Unten am Reschensee konnten wir noch den Kirchturm bestaunen. Es wollte aber niemand die Glocken läuten.





Ich genoss lieber meinen ersten italienischen Cappuccino auf dieser Fahrt. 

Auf den Weg nach Schlanders fuhren wir durchs Vinschgau und ich stellte fest, dass auch Italiener Geschmack haben.





An einem Cafe in der Nähe von Schlanders entdeckte ich dieses Team Avalanche.

Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## Kint (2. August 2011)

...ich glaub die kenn ich aus dem Autofenster... 



gt-heini schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,




Die Bilder vom nächsten Post kennen meine Füsse auf jeden Fall (ausser dem Avalanche)  ...


----------



## Kruko (2. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> ...ich glaub die kenn ich aus dem Autofenster...



Hast Du einen SUV?? Bis zur Straße war es da schon ein ganzes Eck


----------



## Manni1599 (3. August 2011)

Schöne Bilder, Jörg. Und natürlich tolle Location. 

Das Team Avalanche bitte einsacken und mitnehmen. 

Viel Spaß noch und komm gesund wieder heim!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (3. August 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hast Du einen SUV?? Bis zur Straße war es da schon ein ganzes Eck



Dann hab ich diese wohl mit ner anderen aus der Gegend verwechselt.. denn SUVs gabs damals noch nicht 

auch vom hier etwas platteren Land noch viel spass und ne gesunde Heimkehr...


----------



## Kruko (3. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für das nette Feedback.

Hier nun Tag 4

Die Beine haben noch genug Power für das heutige Etappenziel Lana, einem Vorort von Meran.

Es standen schmale 830 hm und 50 km auf dem Programm. Als Abenteuer waren 800 hm Seilbahn inklusive. 





Kleines Sebstpotrait





Und weiter geht es durch das schöne Vinschgau









Stärkung muss ein





Anfahrt Richtung Seilbahn



+

Seilbahn zum Vigiljoch









Das nennt man wohl optimale Platzausnutzung. In der Kabine sind 5 Räder und 5 Personen. 





Kirche auf dem Vigiljoch









Danach folgten einige wirlich schöne Singletrails hinunter nach Lana, auf denen wir innerhalb kürzester Zeit ca. 1500 hm vernichteten. Da ich für den Guide zu schnell war, gibt es leider keine Fotos.  Nur ein Video, welches noch nicht bearbeitet ist, ist vorhanden.

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## tomasius (4. August 2011)

Sehr, sehr schöne Eindrücke! 

Tom


----------



## Manni1599 (4. August 2011)

Ja, es könnte glatt ein wenig Neid aufkommen, wenn ich nicht morgen zu SiS fahren würde. Aber so ein Alpencross werde ich auch noch machen.

Jörg, wenn Du wieder zu Hause bist und Dich wieder regeneriert hast, kannst Du mir dann mal die "Daten" deiner wunderbaren Reise geben?

Danke sehr!


----------



## Kint (4. August 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, es könnte glatt ein wenig Neid aufkommen, wenn ich nicht morgen zu SiS fahren würde. ...



rocknroll.. viel spass


----------



## Kruko (4. August 2011)

Tag 5

Das Ziel Torbole kommt immer näher.

Das Etappenziel für diese Tour war Auer in Italien. Hier merkte man schon, dass man so langsam Südtirol verlässt. Es kamen die ersten Sprachhindernisse auf. 

Die Etappe war mit 700 hm auf 55 km eher leicht. Die nächste Etappe war dafür erheblich länger. Also Kräfte sparen für das, was noch kommt.

Zwischenziel waren die Montiggler Seen





Zu Anfang ging es recht beschaulich über ein paar Radwege gen Süden.

















Doch dann hörte ich ein komisches Geräusch. Zuerst dachte ich mir nichts dabei, doch beim nächsten Halt sah ich dann das Dilemma. 





Also ging es ab jetzt bis nach Auer sehr langsam für mich weiter. Die Trails wurden extrem vorsichtig gefahren und man konnte die Landschaft genießen. Dafür hatten dann die anderen ihren Spaß und ich machte Fotos.

















Im Hotel kümmerte ich mich dann erstmal um das Laufrad. Ersatzspeiche hatte ich ja im Gepäck dabei. Die anderen waren da schon in der Sauna zum entspannen. Für den nächsten Tag war somit wieder alles ok und ich konnte entspannt weiter fahren.

Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## Rahbari (5. August 2011)

Danke für die schönen Bilder!


----------



## Kruko (5. August 2011)

Tag 6 und leider auch schon der letzte.

Start in Auer/Italien

Ziel Torbole bzw. Riva Gardasee

Strecke: 1290 hm und 98 bzw. 102 km

Höhepunkt außer dem Gardasee?? Lago di Molveno













Am Molvenosee





Nur noch 30 km









Noch ein wenig die Aussicht genießen





Geschafft, Gardasee here I am 









Relaxen in Riva





Fazit: Ich würde bzw. werde es jederzeit noch mal machen. Ob beim selben Veranstalter lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Riva wird mich auf jeden Fall wiedersehen. 

Es hat jede Menge Spaß gemacht und ich habe viele nette Biker auf meinen Trip kennengelernt. Auf der Rückfahrt habe ich dann erst mal wirklich realisiert, wie weit ich von Ehrwald weg war. Das Navi im Bus sagte etwas von 250 km bis zum Brenner.

Ich hoffe, dass mein kleiner Trip gefallen gefunden hat.


----------



## KONI-DU (6. August 2011)

schöner Bericht.

Hat Spaß gemacht, deinen XCross zu verfolgen


----------



## tomasius (6. August 2011)

Glückwunsch Jörg! Das war wirklich ein schöner Bericht mit tollen Fotos.

Vor meinem 40. Geburtstag muss ich unbedingt auch noch einen Alpencross absolvieren. Das Xizang würde mich wohl gut über die Hügel bringen, oder?







Am Ende musstest du also tatsächlich gestützt werden...   
Das schreckt mich wiederum ab! 


Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (6. August 2011)

Dein Xizang ohne Federgabel??? So würde ich nicht einen Alpencross bestreiten wollen. In den Alpen habe ich auch meine Reverb richtig zu schätzen gelernt.

Hier noch die Belohnung für eine erfolgreiche Überquerung.

Ein paar Eindrücke vom Gardasee.









Samstag morgen bei 25°





























Danach kam dann der Schock auf der Heimreise. Wir sind bei 25 ° in den Bus gestiegen und in Mittenwald zeigte das Thermometer nur noch 13° an.  In Ehrwald waren es dann immerhin 17 ° und ich musste in meiner kurzen Hose nicht zu sehr frieren.


----------



## lyteka (7. August 2011)

Glückwunsch Jörg und danke für deine ausführliche Berichterstattung


----------



## epic2006 (8. August 2011)

Schöner Bericht, Danke! 

Lars und ich waren letzte Woche auch unterwegs, einmal schönes Wetter auf dem Juifen (Achensee) und einmal Schei$$wetter am Blomberg vor der Haustür:




















Blomberg/Zwiesel/Waldherralm:




















Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## Kruko (8. August 2011)

Sieht trotz dem Wetter nach einem schönen Wochenende aus. 

Schade, dass Ihr nicht zum Treffen kommen könnt. Wäre schön gewesen Euch endlich kennenzulernen.


----------



## Catsoft (11. August 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, es könnte glatt ein wenig Neid aufkommen, wenn ich nicht morgen zu SiS fahren würde. Aber so ein Alpencross werde ich auch noch machen.



Die Strecke schaffst du locker! Könnte dir aber noch so das eine oder andere Schmankel mit auf dem Weg geben.  Wir können ja mal schnacken.

Robert


----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2011)

Ich war gestern auch auf Tour, es ging von Parkentin aus durch den Hütter Wohld nach Bad Doberan, Heiligendamm und an der Steilküste entlang nach Kühlungsborn / Bastorf zum Leuchtturm:

Von dort kam ich:





Kurze Pause:




Da gehts tief runter:




Und da gehts dann weiter:




In Bastorf gabs lecker Kuchen und ein schönes bleiffreies Weizen, davon gibts keine Fotos  Weiter ging es durch die Kühlung mit viel Modder:





und vielen genialen Trails:










Zum Schluss noch einen netten Trail im Wohld:




Am Ende wurden es 65km mit 775hm. Und jetzt erzähl mir nochmal einer, in Meck-Pom gibts nur Flachland )


----------



## cleiende (15. August 2011)

Mecklenburg, die Lieblingslandschaft meines Grossvaters....

"Kennst Du das Land wo die Kartoffeln blühen,
die Bauern den Pflug noch selber ziehen?
Der Herr prügelt das Gesinde durch,
so bist Du, mein Mecklenburg."

Aber schön wellig ist es da, die Hm kommen da eher nebenher.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2011)

Deshalb bin ich dafür das Treffen näxtes Jahr bei uns hier oben zu machen


----------



## goegolo (19. August 2011)

Mein Bruder gibt in Malente seinem neuen Fury die Sporen




Mehr unter http://kuestenbiker.blogspot.com/2011/08/downhillsession-in-malente.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullfighter (19. August 2011)

Das Bild gehört auch noch in ne andere Galerie:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=535109
Für alle Xizang Fans ist auch ein übeles Bild dabei.


----------



## Oscar1 (24. August 2011)

Hab ne schönen Schnappschuss in Breslau gemacht.


----------



## epic2006 (25. August 2011)

Nettes Bild!

Von mir noch ein paar Bilder der letzten zwei Touren, Sonntag Juifen 50Km, 1433Hm













und heute Wettersteinalm 36Km, 942HM
















Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## mani.r (30. August 2011)

Letztes WE Livigno.
Samstag von 2-9°, Schnee, Hagel, Regen, Wind und Sonne war alles dabei. Sonntag war es deutlich besser mit Sonne und 17°. Perfektes Bikewetter.
Hans Rey war das WE auch in Livigno unterwegs. Netter Kerl.
Zumindest sieht man in Livigno deutlich mehr GT´s rumfahren.


----------



## versus (31. August 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Nettes Bild!
> 
> Von mir noch ein paar Bilder der letzten zwei Touren, Sonntag Juifen 50Km, 1433Hm



nicht hauen, aber das adroit ist DER HAMMER!

das xizang natürlich auch und vor allem respekt, 1400hm mit den bremsen und starrgabel wieder runterzuschottern


----------



## Janikulus (31. August 2011)

mani.r schrieb:


> Letztes WE Livigno.
> Samstag von 2-9°, Schnee, Hagel, Regen, Wind und Sonne war alles dabei. Sonntag war es deutlich besser mit Sonne und 17°. Perfektes Bikewetter.
> Hans Rey war das WE auch in Livigno unterwegs. Netter Kerl.
> Zumindest sieht man in Livigno deutlich mehr GT´s rumfahren.



das Schlafzimmer ist echt ein Traum! Reicht das für 2 Personen + Kleinkind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (31. August 2011)

rein vom anschauen würdew ich sagen: 
kleinkind auf dem maxicosi aufm Beifahrersitz und zwei Personen gestapelt im kofferraum.


----------



## epic2006 (1. September 2011)

@Versus: Die 14xx HM waren gesplittet, 900+der Rest verteilt. Und die Bremsen, was soll mit denen sein? Verzögern zuverlässig von 70 Km/h auf Null. Wenns nass ist wird´s halt spannend Und den fehlenden Weichmacher an der Front merkt man nach 100 Metern grober Abfahrt nicht mehr, weil die Arme einfach nicht mehr irgendwie quasi wirklich spürbar sind, komisches Gefühl auf jeden Fall.

Was uns nicht umbringt usw.....die Blicke der Fullyfahrer sind einem aber gewiss.

Und wegen des KLEINs werd ich niemanden hauen, in live noch schöner als auf den Bildern. 



Der Fahrer des selbigen ist übrigens ein richtig netter Zeitgenosse, auch wenn er mit GT nix am Hut hat. Bei der nächsten Tour werd ich wieder missionieren.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (2. September 2011)

Heute kleine Feierabendrunde zum Start ins wohlverdiente Wochenende...










Gruß
Lars


----------



## gtbiker (2. September 2011)

Sehr schön


----------



## epic2006 (3. September 2011)

Man habt ihr schönes Wetter! Oker/Bollrich-Runde? Bei uns war es recht nass, deswegen waren wir mit zwei vollgefederten (Test)Ketzereien unterwegs, schon komisch der Unterschied zu den sonst ungefederten Klassikern.

Ist der HangDoggy schon eingebaut?

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (3. September 2011)

Bollrich mit Blick auf den Sudmerberg.
Hab es noch nicht geschafft den Hang Doggy zu verbauen.
Das Avalanche ziert sich noch ein wenig und das muß erstmal fertig werden...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Kettentrumm (6. September 2011)

Im Emstal unterwegs:

Ein Stellplatz nur fuer mich ! 




Auf der Emsbruecke vor Kirchberg




Auch eine Moeglichkeit fuer eine Mauer




Den Riesenschierling sollte man nicht beruehren !




Ich konnte grad noch so abspringen und schnell ein Foto machen ! 




Immer an der Ems lang bis nach Bad Emstal.












Und zu Hause der Abschluss mit dem Hund.


----------



## Kint (7. September 2011)

stimmungsvolle Bilder... 

Besonders das:



Kettentrumm schrieb:


> I....
> Ich konnte grad noch so abspringen und schnell ein Foto machen !
> ...



find ich abgefahren,


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. September 2011)

Nette Geschichte bei Reutlingen...bei der Trans ALB


----------



## gtbiker (9. September 2011)

Oh, da hättest mir auch Bescheid geben können, da wär ich mitgefahren (mit LTS), ist gleich ums Eck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (12. September 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Oh, da hättest mir auch Bescheid geben können, da wär ich mitgefahren (mit LTS), ist gleich ums Eck


 
Mach ich 2012 wenns viell. wieder nen ALB-X gibt
War ne lustige Auffahrt>hatte nen E-Biker vor mir...trotzdem hab ich vor ihm gestempelt
CU
T.


----------



## black-panther (13. September 2011)

Servus!

Ich geb' mal meinen Einstand hier im GT-Forum:






@TigersClaw: liebe Grüße nach Güstrow! Meine Heimatstadt 

Ciao, Chris

(ps: der Sattel ist noch Provisiorium vom Vorgänger; Empfehlungen willkommen)


----------



## KONI-DU (2. Oktober 2011)

Hab auch mal wieder ein bißchen am GT geschraubt (neuer LRS und neue Gabel) und danach gab es eine schöne Ausfahrt


----------



## eddy 1 (2. Oktober 2011)

Race-Taxi


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Oktober 2011)

Was für eine Gabel ist das genau? Sieht gut aus.


----------



## KONI-DU (2. Oktober 2011)

eXotic Rigid Alu - gibt es auch als Carbon Variante. 
Schau mal beim großen E auf der Insel


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Oktober 2011)

Top, 75 Euro plus Versand. Hattest Du sie zufällig auf der Waage vor dem Einbau?


----------



## KONI-DU (2. Oktober 2011)

...ich glaube 960gr. . Bin mir aber nicht sicher.
ich sollte mir sowas mal aufschreiben


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Oktober 2011)

Ist nicht top, aber akzeptabel, vor allem bei dem Preis. Eine Kinesis Maxlight wiegt 700 Gramm. Aber die eXotic sieht besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (3. Oktober 2011)

Hausrunde mal anders - mit dem Sohnemann
Fährt seit kurzem auch GT. Reiner Zufall - sollte eigentlich ein Mongoose Fireball werden aber die Oma war schneller beim Kaufen.
Der Kleine ist happy - hat ne Federgabel Was will man mehr...


----------



## trek970 (4. Oktober 2011)

Letzen Samstag unterwegs mit dem STS und die Tochter mit ihrem Avalanche. 
Vom Parpaner Rothorn zur Lenzerheide runter. 
Auch mit historischem Material machbar, mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik und Musse macht es richtig Spass. 





Bikeparkplatz bei der Mittagsrast.





Die Fernsicht war einfach einzigartig !!!





Nur das Stöckli Hauptlager war den Vibrationen nicht gewachsen und musste am Abend nachgezogen werden.


----------



## epic2006 (21. November 2011)

Lang nix mehr losgewesen hier. Joe und ich waren heute auf dem Blomberg, der Anhang war auch dabei, wollte aber kein GT fahren, von daher auch keine Bilder....









Gruß, Gerrit und Joe


----------



## mani.r (21. November 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Lang nix mehr losgewesen hier. Joe und ich waren heute auf dem Blomberg, der Anhang war auch dabei, wollte aber kein GT fahren, von daher auch keine Bilder....
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit und Joe



Bin Freitag am Blomberg hoch und vom Zweisel runter nach Bad Heilbrunn.
Traumhaft und trocken wie noch nie...


----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2011)

Mani, was isn das fürn Bashguard an der XTR-Kurbel?


----------



## epic2006 (21. November 2011)

Wir sind Richtung Zwiesel/Gassenhoferalm/Waldherralm/Lehrbienenstand. Optimal von der Wegbeschaffenheit, evtl. a weng staubig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (22. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mani, was isn das fürn Bashguard an der XTR-Kurbel?



http://www.tf-bikes.at/index-shop___angebote-custom_parts


----------



## Kettentrumm (26. November 2011)

Die erste Tour mit dem neuen Renner ging natuerlich an den Edersee.





Wegen Niedrigwasser kann man die Reste der alten Doerfer sehen.









Eine der schoensten Strecken in der Gegend, ist die Uferstrasse zwischen Hemfurth und Niederwerbe.





Burg Waldeck





ohne Worte


----------



## tonicbikes (26. November 2011)

so habe ich den Edersee noch nie gesehen, krass


----------



## TigersClaw (26. November 2011)

Ich habe den Edersee noch nie gesehen, weder so, noch anders 

Schöne Fotos, cooles Bike!


----------



## Kettentrumm (26. November 2011)

Der Edersee ist leider dafuer da, die Weser schiffbar zu halten. 
Es regnet durchschnittlich immer weniger, um den See das ganze Jahr auf Hoechstpegel zu halten. Da die Weser mit ihren Zufluessen zu wenig Wasser fuehrt, steigt der Verbrauch aus dem See. Die letzten drei Jahre war es besonders schlimm, aber so leer wie dieses Jahr, hab ich ihn auch noch nicht erlebt. 
Binnenschiffahrt vs. Tourismus, in den Doerfern haengen Plakate gg. die Weserschiffahrt auf Kosten des Edersees. Ich kann es wirtschaftlich nicht einschaetzen, was mehr Ertrag bringt und wieviel Fracht von der Strasse auf die Schiffe geht, fuer eine bessere Oekobilanz, aber gefallen tut mir der See so nicht.

Da das eine Galerie ist:


----------



## helgebernd (28. November 2011)

Der erste Härtetest bei Sonne...


----------



## mani.r (1. Dezember 2011)

Heute am 01.12.2011 auf 1350Hm am Zwiesel. Die Sicht ein Traum, 16 Grad und eine trockene Abfahrt.
Was für ein Tag...


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. Dezember 2011)

Geniales Wetter>tolle Sicht
Nehme an Du hast frei gehabt,oder?
Fährst Du auch uphill mit der ganzen Rüstung?
Fullface auch?
...dann wundert es mich nich, dass es Dir so warm war!
Sportliche
T.


----------



## mani.r (2. Dezember 2011)

Beim uphill ist alles im Rucksack. Sind eh nur Knie, Ellenbogenprotektoren, Wechselwäsche und ein leichter Helm - kein Fullface.
Am Blomberg wird es selbst nackig bei 0 Grad warm...


----------



## epic2006 (2. Dezember 2011)

Es war ja auch fast sommerlich die letzten Tage bei uns. Wo bist Du runter? Den Steig Richtung Milchhäusl oder Richtung Enzenauer Eck?

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (3. Dezember 2011)

Und ich war heute wiedermal mit dem Cruisser (Cruiser/Crosser) unterwegs. 

Fährt einfach toll das Teil, nur die Reifen sind Mist. 
Da ist in Zukunft ein Schlauchreifen LRS geplant. 












Letztes Bild entstand im Tagebau, da sieht es aus wie in der Tundra und ist nur bei Trockenheit zu befahren. 

Cu Danni


----------



## KONI-DU (4. Dezember 2011)

Was ist das für ein Rahmen ?
Sieht gut aus !


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Dezember 2011)

Sanction on Tour bei unserer gestrigen Jahresabschlusstour:





Danke an den Fotografen fürs Bild


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Dezember 2011)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Und ich war heute wiedermal mit dem Cruisser (Cruiser/Crosser) unterwegs.
> 
> Fährt einfach toll das Teil, nur die Reifen sind Mist.
> Da ist in Zukunft ein Schlauchreifen LRS geplant.
> ...


 
Was wiegt den so ein Crosser?
Erinnert mich irgend wie an die alten MTB Zeiten ohne Federung.
Fährst sich sicher genauso besch...eiden wie ein hartes MTB im Gelände>nach 3-4 h im Gelände freut man sich auf Forstautobahnen,oder?
Denke da gehören die Crosser auch eher hin.
Oder eben auf (mit Splitt)verschmutzte Radwegen/Straßen wo man sich die guten u. teuren RR-Reifen am RR nicht kaputtfahren möchte.

Grüße
T.


----------



## GTdanni (22. Dezember 2011)

Oh ich glaube der Crosser/Cruiserhybrid wiegt so um die 11,5Kg also kein Leichtbau aber dafür geht auch nix kaputt. 

Im normalen Gelände, also das was die meisten MTB Fahrer für Gelände halten komm ich mit dem Ding gut zurecht. Ich fahre auch sonst ein ungefedertes MTB (9kg Zaskar) 

Der Crosser ist aber, wie du schon sagst, eher auf Wald/Wanderweg zu Hause. Auch Straße ist damit kein Problem. 

Cu Danni


----------



## esp262 (15. Januar 2012)

hier meiner im einsatzt als deko im wohnzimmer


----------



## Michaelmini (20. Januar 2012)

Im Einsatz, deshalb nur Handypic


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. Januar 2012)




----------



## maatik (29. Januar 2012)

Michaelmini schrieb:


> Im Einsatz, deshalb nur Handypic



Bitte unbedingt mehr Bilder, speziell Seitenansicht!   

Gruss maat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (30. Januar 2012)

bin eben mehr oder weniger zufällig bei einer "bitte-hilf-mir-bin-liegengeblieben-hab-keinen-sprit-mehr-aktion" zur ersten kleinen ausfahrt im wald gelandet, deshalb nur handy fotos....

ich muss sagen: die 80er gabel ist der knaller, super steigverhalten, das vorderrad bleibt schön unten!


----------



## Kruko (30. Januar 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> bin eben mehr oder weniger zufällig bei einer "bitte-hilf-mir-bin-liegengeblieben-hab-keinen-sprit-mehr-aktion" zur ersten kleinen ausfahrt im wald gelandet, deshalb nur handy fotos....
> 
> ich muss sagen: die 80er gabel ist der knaller, super steigverhalten, das vorderrad bleibt schön unten!



Ist das das Druseltal??

Zumindest ist wieder ein GT mehr in der Gegend.


----------



## h0rst99 (30. Januar 2012)

ja, das ist das schöne druseltal - sehr gut erkannt


----------



## Kruko (30. Januar 2012)

Man sollte sich ja ein wenig in Kassel auskennen.


----------



## h0rst99 (30. Januar 2012)

das stimmt wohl, wir haben hier schließlich so einiges zu bieten


----------



## F4B1 (31. Januar 2012)

War heute auch mal wieder zwei Stunden unterwegs.



Trockene Kälte und Wind haben einfach nicht mehr zugelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nach ein paar Umbauten bin ich heute auch mal wieder kurz unterwegs gewesen um das Snsor 29er das erste Mal zu bewegen. Mandelentzündung und Bronchitis haben leider nur ein kurze Hausrunde zugelassen. Hier ein paar Bilder und ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht über das Sensor 9r Pro:

Auf dem zugefrorenen Untreusee:






...und meine Lieblinsgabfahrt an der Staumauer...ist zwar nicht so schwierig zu fahren, aber die Fußgänger fallen immer halb in Ohnmacht, wenn man auf dem Weg einfach mal 90° rechts abbiegt...außerdem muss man auf der anderen Seite wieder eine sehr steile Rampe hoch, die wollt ich als Testanstieg nutzen.






Hier also ein kurze Zusammenfassung, bitte immer die kurze Fahrzeit und die eisigen Temperaturen von -13,5° lt. Autothermometer im Hinterkopf behalten:

Ergonomie: Das Sensor ist ja ein seeeeehr kurzes Rad, ich habe deshalb bereits den originalen 80er Vorbau gegen einen 110er getauscht. Nun sitzt man schon viel angenehmer, wenn auch gefühlt noch aufrechter als auf dem Force. Ansonsten gibt es nicht viel zu meckern, Sitzwinkel könnte für mich noch steiler sein, aber das sag ich bei jedem Rad Lenker hat ne gute Kröpfung, Arme bleiben gerade, nix schmerzt. Der Sattel ist für meinen Hintern zu schmal, aber immer noch erträglich.

Fahrverhalten: mit dem neuen Vorbau fährt sich das Rad in allen Kehren sehr zielgenau, einmal eingelenkt fährt sehr stabil um Eck, reagiert aber trotz langem Vorbau immer noch sehr direkt auf Lenkbefehle ohne nervös zu wirken. An steilen Anbfahrten ist es für mich aufgrund des transparenten Lenkverhaltens sogar besser als das Force. Das Force neigt zum "Einklappen" des Lenker in engen Kehren, das ist beim Sensor überhaupt nicht der Fall, die Einbauhöhe der Gabel scheint recht gut zu passen.

Gefühlt wippt der Hinterbau trotz recht weicher Einstellung mit viel Sag relativ wenig, kommt aber logischerweise bei groben Hindernissen an seine Grenzen. Die Bewertung des Hinterbaus kann aber erst fair erfolgen wenn die Temperaturen wieder ordentlich nach oben gehen. Alles in allem merkt man eben die großen Räder, die kleine Hindernisse einfach "überfliegen". Man sollte aber an größere Brocken oder Wurzeln nicht zuuu langsam ranfahren, sonst kommt man nicht mehr übers Hindernis; rollen die Räder aber erstmal, dann geht es zügig drüber weg.
Die Gabel könnte ne Absenkung vertragen, an wirklich steilen Stücken steigt die Front..zwar noch kontrollierbar, aber merklich..

Antrieb: die neue XT ist ein Traum; schaltet butterweich, beim Schalten auf die größeren Ritzel der Kassette merkt man kaum, das ein Gangwechsel erfolgt. Kehrseite der Medaille ist leider, dass es Shimano typisch fast ein bißchen zu soft vonstatten geht. Manchmal hab ich gedacht, da ist doch was kaputt, weil man fast keinen Widerstand beim Schalten spürt. Da bin ich eher ein Freund der Campa Schaltungen, wenn ne 11s so richtig die Gänge reinwummst, dann weiß man gaaanz sicher dass er der Gang sitzt. In die selber Kerbe schlägt auch die Kritik an der Feder des Schaltwerks und dem durchgehenden Zug. Hier würde eine härtere Feder guttun.Durch die hohe Zugreibung schaltet die XT verzögert "runter" und manchmal hängt auch das SW bei den kleinsten Ritzeln. Aber auch hier werde ich nochmal normale Temperaturen abwarten.

Die 29er Übersetzung hat zur Folge, dass die Kette auf großem Kettenblatt und kleinstem Ritzel genau die richtige Länge aufweist, bei kleinem Blatt vorne und Maria Hilf hinten hängt die Kette aber durch wie der Bauch von nem Hängebauchschwein.

Die Übersetzung ist auf der Geraden zu kurz, für steile Anstieg aber bitter notwendig, deswegen würd ich jetzt mal sagen, ein 3-fach Kurbel wäre wahrscheinlich die bessere Lösung gewesen um in der Ebene noch mehr Tempo machen zu können. Trotz Bronchitis, Mandelentzündug, nüchternem Magen und Schlafmangel hab ich die dickste Übersetzung locker getreten. *Angebmodus* aus..

...mehr im nächsten Post....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. Februar 2012)

....und hier der Rest:

Bremsen: nach einigen Bremsversuchen hat sich die Bremskarft deutlich erhöht, da gibt es keine Kritik. Leider bekommt es Formula wohl immer noch nicht so richtig in den Griff die Bremsen richtig zu befüllen. Die VR Bremse geht nach nem halben mm sofort auf Block und hat nen knüppelharten Druckpunkt. Eine Dosierung ist da unmöglich, es gibt nur digital "auf" und "zu". Am HR ist sie super, da hat man genug Leerlauf bis zum Druckpunkt und kann die Bremse wesentlich besser dosieren. Vielleicht korrigiere ich das noch wenn ich die vordere Wäscheleine kürze.

LRS/Reifen: ich bin erstaunt wie gut sich der 29er LRS beschleunigen lässt. Trotz der Alexrims scheinen die außenliegenden Massen wohl doch recht gering zu sein. Alu Nippel und Maxxis Aspen sei Dank. Die Reifen haben trotz des Schnees und einiger Eisplatten sowie hohem Luftdruck für die geringe Breite sehr gut gehalten, auf den verschneiten, steilen Stücken sind aber natürlich an ihre Grenzen gekommen. Trotz allem ist der Seitenhalt erstaunlich hoch gewesen.

So das war für Erste, die Spaghetti warten...

VG
peru


----------



## F4B1 (5. Februar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Antrieb: die neue XT ist ein Traum; schaltet butterweich, beim Schalten auf die größeren Ritzel der Kassette merkt man kaum, das ein Gangwechsel erfolgt. Kehrseite der Medaille ist leider, dass es Shimano typisch fast ein bißchen zu soft vonstatten geht. Manchmal hab ich gedacht, da ist doch was kaputt, weil man fast keinen Widerstand beim Schalten spürt.


Zumindest bei den Rennradschaltwerken bringt allein das "Tuning" mit den billigsten Tacx Schaltröllchen da schon eine Besserung. Am 5600 hab ich das selbst getestet, im Tourforum von 6600 und 6700 von der gleichen Verbesserung gehört. Vllt. bringt das ja bei den MTB Schaltwerken auch was.


----------



## helgebernd (5. Februar 2012)

ich hab auch mal ne kurze Probefahrt gewagt...bis auf Schaltprobleme ein super Rad


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo!

Heute wurde das CX-1 mal in artgerechtem Revier bewegt, nachdem ich gestern nochmal eine längere Einstelltour auf der Straße unternommen hatte.

Meine Erkenntnisse:

1. Crossen tut weh!

2. 95kg Lebendgewicht, Dackelschneider und tiefer Boden sind keine gute Grundlage für schnelles Vorankommen.

3. Trotz Punkt 1. und 2. macht Crossen Laune!






VG
peru


----------



## h0rst99 (19. Februar 2012)

Mein geliebtes altes neues Avalanche nach seiner ersten richtigen Ausfahrt. Ich glaube, es hatte Spaß 

Sonne-schön-Matsch-nass-Schnee-kalt-Heim-trocken - von allem etwas


----------



## F4B1 (19. Februar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> 2. 95kg Lebendgewicht, Dackelschneider und tiefer Boden sind keine gute Grundlage für schnelles Vorankommen.


Am Gewicht liegts nicht, keine Sorge. Mir machen auch 10kg mehr keine Probleme. Stimmt aber schon, so leicht wie mit den breiten Schlappen ist nicht.
Der RaRa ist am Crosser wohlgemerkt eher ein besserer Straßenreifen. Im Matsch würde ich was anderes fahren. Smart Sam geht im tiefen Matsch recht gut. Wenn das Wasser nicht bis zu den Schultern steht teste mal den CX Comp in 30mm. Beide nicht besonders teuer.
Gibt natürlich auch noch Spezialisten, sind aber teuer.

btw.
Seit wann gibt es CX Rahmen von GT. Ist der erste, den ich sehe.


----------



## cleiende (19. Februar 2012)

F4B1 schrieb:


> btw.
> Seit wann gibt es CX Rahmen von GT. Ist der erste, den ich sehe.



Seit den späten 1990ern, nannte sich zuerst GT ZR-X. Gab es auch im TT-Design was nach 2004 (oder 5?) bei den Rennrädern aufgegeben wurde.


----------



## F4B1 (19. Februar 2012)

TT bei den Rennrädern ist mir bekannt. Crosser hab ich mal so garnicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Cad2 (19. Februar 2012)

heute kleine single speed runde bei sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. Februar 2012)

Hättst ruhig mit uns fahren können. Da hätte sogar das Rad gepasst.


----------



## Cad2 (19. Februar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hättst ruhig mit uns fahren können. Da hätte sogar das Rad gepasst.



hatte leider erst ab 14uhr zeit, hab ja mal in wohld geschaut, etwas schlammig


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Februar 2012)

Deshalb sind wir nur Asphalt und geschotterte Wege gefahren, dafür knapp 80km


----------



## Cad2 (19. Februar 2012)

dann hätte ich echt mitfahren können, aber dann mit dem roten blitz, den namen will ich in dem forum nicht nennen


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Februar 2012)

Besser is das. Coladosen werden hier verbrannt


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

so sieht das Teil aus:







Ja, ja, das Rad ist sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo exklusiv, das findet man WIRKLICH nur gaaaaaaanz selten....mal sehen ob irgendwann mal einer aus dem Forum eins erwischt....

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (19. Februar 2012)

Die gibt es faktisch nur in den USA und selbst da suche ich seit gut 5 Jahren nach der passenden Größe.
Wenn es mal einen Rahmen in der Größe gibt und der auch noch was taugt will der Verkäufer partout nicht nach D versenden. Das ZR-X ist für mich fast der heilige Gral unter den GTs.


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Februar 2012)

Oder in den Niederlanden. Hab da bei Cross Veranstaltungen schon ein paar gesehen.


----------



## GTdanni (20. Februar 2012)

Aber die Lenkerstellung ist unterirdisch, so schlafen einem ja nach 5min die Hände ab. 

Aber nehmen würde ich es trotzdem, ich hab mir ja schon in Ermangelung eines GT Crossers selber was bauen müssen.... 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 6320 (27. Februar 2012)

Natürlich ein Zaskar. Der Wechsel auf 29er war kein Thema wo es das Kultbike in dieser größe gibt. Ist ein Zaskar Pro White Edition in RH20" mit 2x10 SRAM X9.

Die Laufräder sind zwar sehr steif UND leicht müssen aber schwarzen weichen.


----------



## spatzel (7. März 2012)

Das Zaskar meiner Kleinen im Einsatz......


----------



## lolsen (11. März 2012)

Ich darf dann auch endlich  das avalanche hat seine erste Runde hinter sich 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bullfighter (11. März 2012)

Ich war heute unterwegs und habe ne richtige Probefahrt unternommen.
Es ist echt unglaublich wie schön sich ein 9r fahren lässt und vor allem wie bequem das ist.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. März 2012)

In wie fern bequem? Schönes Rad, so nebenbei


----------



## Bullfighter (11. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> In wie fern bequem? Schönes Rad, so nebenbei


Na die Sitzposition durch den hohen, breiten Lenker und die großen Räder  bügel dazu die kleinen Unebenheiten glatt das man gar nicht mehr aufhören  will mit fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (12. März 2012)

So, das Zaskar hat jetzt auch schon einige Einsätze hinter sich.
Mit 10,4kg das leichteste Bike was ich bis jetzt hatte (bei fast Serienausstattung) und perfekt für Asphalt, Wald und Forstwege.

Meistens endet die Tour ganz anders als geplant - wird viel länger und meist Wege ich die ich vorher nie gefahren bin bzw. fahren wollte. Ist recht lustig...


----------



## rondell (19. März 2012)

Ich konnte gestern erstmals meine neuen Laufräder aus'm Schwarzwald austesten(nach 8 Wochen Lieferzeit!) und dabei habe ich diese komischen bunten Bäume am Wannsee entdeckt...






Achja, die Räder laufen natürlich super​


----------



## Bullfighter (28. März 2012)

Habe heute ne kleine Proberunde gedreht mit dem Zaskar LE was eigentlich für meine Freundin gedacht war.


----------



## mani.r (9. April 2012)

Gestern hab es wieder einen Haufen Schnee.
Durch die heimischen Wälder war es schon sehr feucht und rutschig.
Hatte schon lange keinen knirschenden Antrieb mehr.
Nur ein Handyfoto aber Ok.






Der Blick ins Ammertal in Richtung Ammergauer Alpen und Zugspitze - da geht leider noch nichts 
Gestern hatte es 30cm Neuschnee.


----------



## lyteka (12. April 2012)

"Osterfrösche"


----------



## Bullfighter (1. Mai 2012)

Wir haben heute auch das schöne Wetter genutz um eine 29er Tour zu machen.
Meine Freundin hat sich jetzt auch ein Karakoram 1.0 gekauft. (ganz Links) daneben steht meins.
Damit ist aber auch klar das mein Purple Zaskar LE Rahmen zum Verkauf steht, bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## h0rst99 (9. Mai 2012)

... Ausfahrt in den Abend hinein. Leider nur ein Handyfoto, aber den Moment, das Licht musste ich einfach festhalten. Ich werde wohl bald mal die Kamera für 'richtiges' Fotoshooting mitnehmen


----------



## oliversen (9. Mai 2012)

Ahhhh, GT mit Magura Federgabel. Sehr schoen.

Hab ich auch eines...


----------



## h0rst99 (10. Mai 2012)

Sehr schick!! 

Ich stehe schon immer auf die Durin Race. Sie ist einfach wunderschön, zudem noch sehr leicht und sie baut in der 80mm Version sehr niedrig, was für mich entscheidend war, da der Avalanche Rahmen vorn sehr hoch baut und ich einfach etwas runter kommen wollte. Ich hab's vorn gern etwas 'nervöser'


----------



## eddy 1 (12. Mai 2012)

sehr schön !!
die sattelklemmschelle passt farblich nicht oder täuscht das so und die ist integriert
sieht silber aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (19. Mai 2012)

Hi,
Ein Sensor am Schweriner See:


----------



## Cad2 (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo zarea, endlich im gt Forum angekommen  das Sensor kenne ich ja schon 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## h0rst99 (21. Mai 2012)

Eine Tour mal so ganz ohne Berge.... (und wie immer nur mit Handy-Kamera)


----------



## Kettentrumm (21. Mai 2012)

_original:

"Wo Werra sich und Fulda küssen.
Sie ihren Namen büssen müssen.
Und hier entsteht durch diesen Kuss.
Deutsch bis zum Meer der Weserfluss."

ver"GT"wandelt:

__"Wo Werra sich und Fulda küssen.
Sie ihren Namen büssen müssen.
Und hier entsteht durch diesen Kuss, der Weserfluss.
Der einen zum GT-Treffen, nach Bad Karlshafen führen muss."
_


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (21. Mai 2012)

mein Avalanche auf der Marienberg Alm(Tirol)


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (21. Mai 2012)

pohlrobert1968 schrieb:


> mein Avalanche auf der Marienberg Alm(Tirol)




Klettert wie ne Bergziege dein Avalanche mit Starrgabel, oder?
Ich weiß, wovon ich spreche


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (21. Mai 2012)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Klettert wie ne Bergziege dein Avalanche mit Starrgabel, oder?​
> 
> Ich weiß, wovon ich spreche


 
Ja, ein geniales Bike für die Berge bei uns und auch vom Berg runter so einigen neuen Bikes überlegen.......trotz Starrgabel


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (21. Mai 2012)

@ pohlrobert1968

Ich weiß, fahr ja selber ein Zaskar LE mit Carbon Starrgabel.
Klettert abartig das Teil. Plötzlich machen Berge Spaß.
Viel Spaß mit deinem Ava


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Mai 2012)

Kettentrumm schrieb:


> _original:
> 
> "Wo Werra sich und Fulda küssen.
> Sie ihren Namen büssen müssen.
> ...



... ist genau so angedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (15. Juni 2012)




----------



## esp262 (17. Juni 2012)

Samstag in Willingen, mega scheiss wetter, und mega viel spass


----------



## Kruko (17. Juni 2012)

Na da bist Du ja noch richtig sauber. Ich habe da welche gesehen, die hatten keine Farbe im Gesicht. Nur Dreck. Hauptsache, Du hattest Deinen Spaß. Mir war es zu schlammig von unten und zu nass von oben.

Und auf diesen Wege noch mal einen schönen Gruß an die Jungs am GT-Stand. 

Es waren wirklich nette und informative Gespräche. Jetzt weiß ich unter anderem, warum man ein Fully Zaskar genannt hat.


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich letzten Sonntag Schmalbereift und Star unterwegs war mußte heute ein breit Bereiften Fully herhalten


----------



## esp262 (17. Juni 2012)

das täuscht, es war soviel das es schon von allein abgefallen ist 

ansonsten erzähl mal warum heisst ein fully zaskar?


----------



## Kruko (17. Juni 2012)

esp262 schrieb:


> das täuscht, es war soviel das es schon von allein abgefallen ist
> 
> ansonsten erzähl mal warum heisst ein fully zaskar?



Es hat die selbe Geometrie wie das Starbike. Somit merkt der Fahrer keinen Unterschied zwischen Hardtail und Fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konaschaf (18. Juni 2012)

wer dir das nur erklärt hat - mann mann mann, die haben hochqualifizierte Leute da am Stand...

Spass beiseite - hat mich gefreut euch mal kennen zu lernen.

Gr,

Alex


----------



## Kruko (18. Juni 2012)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> Spass beiseite - hat mich gefreut euch mal kennen zu lernen.
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Alex



Fand ich auch. Wir hoffen, dass ihr Euch keine Erkältung zugezogen habt und wir uns bei besseren Wetter wiedersehen.


----------



## esp262 (18. Juni 2012)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> wer dir das nur erklärt hat - mann mann mann, die haben hochqualifizierte Leute da am Stand...
> 
> Spass beiseite - hat mich gefreut euch mal kennen zu lernen.
> 
> ...



wer von den vielen aufm stand warste?


----------



## esp262 (19. Juni 2012)

so so, hab mit meiner gopro aus versehen die ganze freeride abfahrt abfotografiert
und musste auch leider erfahren warum die nebenholzstrecken erst gesperrt waren (bin da durch wo irgendjemand die absperrung abgerissen hatte) und was hab ich davon, zum glück nur ringfinger verstaucht/dick 

die ersten beiden zusammengenagelten nebenwege bin ich ohne probleme durchgekommen, bei dem 3. war es so mega glatt, das rad ist einfach unter mir rausgerutsch und ich hab meine hand natürlich zwischen die bretter gekriegt


----------



## esp262 (19. Juni 2012)

tabletop aus der obendrüber perspektive, leider nicht ganz gerad hingekriegt, mit 20kg matsch aufm rad


----------



## Kruko (19. Juni 2012)

Tja, das Elend kenn ich mit der Gopro. Man möchte einen netten Film aufnehmen und stattdessen fotografiert das Ding. Ich habe meine mittlerweile so eingestellt, dass Sie beim Anschalten automatisch auf Aufnahme geht.


----------



## esp262 (19. Juni 2012)

letzes jahr wars länger und schneller
dies jahr ist langsammer mit komischen buckel davor dafür bißchen höher


----------



## F4B1 (22. Juni 2012)

War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, nachdem ich ne Woche komplett pausieren durfte (scheiß Erkältung). Dadurch halt spontan und allein unterwegs, blieb Zeit für ein Foto.


----------



## Queristmehr (28. Juni 2012)

aufgrund des wahnsinns sommer ist die bräune nicht spurlos an uns vorbei gegangen..........


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juni 2012)

So gehört sich das. Immer schön grinsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (1. Juli 2012)

Am Donnerstag auf dem Blomberg:





und am Zwiesel:









Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## gleiser (8. Juli 2012)

tja, leider als Rennwaffe wieder ausgemustert 
Und wie heißts so schön, es kommt nix besseres nach.


----------



## epic2006 (11. Juli 2012)

Gestern Morgen auf der Denkalm:





Gruß, Gerrit und Joe


----------



## Rennkram (22. Juli 2012)

Handybild..


----------



## esp262 (25. Juli 2012)

mal beim dirtjumpen 
der ava wird gut rangenommen


----------



## esp262 (25. Juli 2012)

*[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1gUSJNU3sA"]Dirtpark OsnabrÃ¼ck      - YouTube[/nomedia]
*


----------



## lyteka (25. Juli 2012)




----------



## esp262 (26. Juli 2012)




----------



## mountymaus (29. Juli 2012)

Im Dienst der GT-Treffen Meute unterwegs.

Bei schönem Wetter haben wir die Runde abgefahren.






Der Turm ist ja noch so weit weg...






...und auf einmal ganz nah. Kurze Pause...






Dann eine rasante Abfahrt...






Auch fast untrainiert habe ich die 50km mit 1300hm geschafft!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (29. Juli 2012)

... ich wollt vorhin schon sagen: das sieht doch aus, wie ein Bismarkturm


----------



## mountymaus (29. Juli 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... ich wollt vorhin schon sagen: das sieht doch aus, wie ein Bismarkturm



Nein, es ist der Sollingturm.


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Juli 2012)

Ah, okay... ist ja fast das gleiche


----------



## F4B1 (30. Juli 2012)

War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs (nach fast einer Woche Pause wegen Klausuren), Streckenerkundung (muss meinen Track doch noch ein wenig ändern, Trails wegen Brennnesseln und Dornensträuchern kaum zu Fuß zu bewältigen, geschweige denn fahrend)und Sattel einfahren.
Naja, aber so hatte ich wenigstens ein wenig Zeit für Fotos.




Bot sich nahezu an um das Ding in der jetzigen Konfiguration mal abzulichten. Muss glaube ich mal schauen, dass ich noch ein paar bunte Teile krieg. Dann siehts zumindest gewollt und nicht nach gebastelt aus. Spaß macht die Fuhre aber, ist ja das wichtigste.

Tourabschluss dann auf der höchsten Erhebung Bochums



Wie man sieht, Wetter war schön.


----------



## Alpha86 (18. August 2012)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mein Ruckus is da......


----------



## cleiende (25. August 2012)

2012, das Jahr der Jahr der Probleme
viel Arbeit
viel Gewicht
viel Blutdruck (und noch Anderes)

aber auch viele Eindrücke




(mit im Bild das Sensor mit Tourenaufbau:
abgesägte OnZa Hörnchen
Flaschenhalter
Schutzblech wg der Kuhfladen
Touratech GPS-Halter
kl. Oberrohr-Tasche f. Karten)

Der Blick nach Süden






Und am nächsten Tag die wahre Prüfung...
... wer sieht den Weg und den Durchgang?





genau, der Pass wars






Und das hier ist kaum zu übertreffen










Gesundheitlich war die Tour komplett wahnsinning, aber vergessen werde ich sie nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (26. August 2012)

Sehr schöne Fotos. 

Noch knapp vier Wochen Geduld und dann sind wir auch wieder in den Alpen. Hoffentlich ist dann das Wetter in den Südalpen noch gut.


----------



## h0rst99 (26. August 2012)

Das stimmt: wunderschöne Fotos! Macht Lust auf die Alpen ....


----------



## zarea (26. August 2012)

Ja, schöne Alpenfotos. 

Hier mal ein Kontrastbild, nix Berge, Höhenmeter Fehlanzeige.
Hier ist es so flach, dass sich Wasser und Erde den gleichen Raum teilen (Oder in diesem Falle den Weg):


----------



## Cad2 (2. September 2012)

Moin leude... letzte woche thüringen urlaub, Tabarz.
5Tage, 270km und 8800hm  hat spass gemacht




































aufm grossen Inselsberg. dann gehts erstmal 500m nur berg ab 

kleines video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKVWJcwUQr4&feature=plcp"]ThÃ¼ringen Tabarz 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## esp262 (16. September 2012)

so hab mein ava mal etwas zu brust genommen


----------



## h0rst99 (16. September 2012)

Geil !!!!


----------



## Lousa (16. September 2012)

Respekt!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. September 2012)

Best GT Action Pix ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (16. September 2012)

Echt geil!!!


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. September 2012)

Nette Schlammpackung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (1. Oktober 2012)

Gestern mit Cad2 und den Zaskars unterwegs:


----------



## Cad2 (1. Oktober 2012)

yeah! ich drücke mal gefällt mir 
bestes wetter am nachmittag


----------



## Queristmehr (2. Oktober 2012)

nach bzw während dem einsatz..........






einmal neu........ was ein mist.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Oktober 2012)

Oha, wie isn das passiert?


----------



## Queristmehr (2. Oktober 2012)

bin bei ca 40 so nen paar meter gesprungen wie immer und hab dann direkt nach der landung reingekeult wie nen dollen.... dabei ist das irgendwie auseinander geflogen.... fährt sich dann wie eierschmier, alles schön wabbelig. hab mich dann abholen lassen tour beendet. dabei liefs so gut gestern abend!  
wohl zugut.


----------



## oliversen (2. Oktober 2012)

Queristmehr schrieb:


> bin bei ca 40 so nen paar meter gesprungen wie immer und hab dann direkt nach der landung reingekeult wie nen dollen.... dabei ist das irgendwie auseinander geflogen.... fährt sich dann wie eierschmier, alles schön wabbelig. hab mich dann abholen lassen tour beendet. dabei liefs so gut gestern abend!
> wohl zugut.



Bei der Geltendmachung von Gewaehrleistungsanspruechen ist das allerdings etwas ungluecklich formuliert. 

Besser so starten:

"I was just riding along ... " 

oliversen


----------



## Queristmehr (4. Oktober 2012)

ach da mach ich mich jetz nicht wegen nass. aber so sollte man das dem händler nicht vertickern....


----------



## Kruko (9. Oktober 2012)

Lange Zeit hat es bis zu unserem Jahresurlaub gedauert und nun ist er schon vorbei 


Wo die Reise wohl dieses Jahr hinging??


Nach der Tour


----------



## tomasius (9. Oktober 2012)

> Wo die Reise wohl dieses Jahr hinging??



Ins Freibad?  Aber dafür braucht man doch kein Fully! 

Ihr hattet hoffentlich einen entspannten Urlaub. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (9. Oktober 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wo die Reise wohl dieses Jahr hinging??



Riva del Garda....

... war vor zwei Wochen selbst dort.

Da gibt es doch sicher noch mehr Fotos?


----------



## mountymaus (9. Oktober 2012)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ins Freibad?  Aber dafür braucht man doch kein Fully!
> 
> Ihr hattet hoffentlich einen entspannten Urlaub.
> 
> Tom






Im "Freibad" waren wir auch... gehörte zum Haus!!


----------



## Kruko (9. Oktober 2012)

oliversen schrieb:


> Riva del Garda....
> 
> ... war vor zwei Wochen selbst dort.
> 
> Da gibt es doch sicher noch mehr Fotos?



Das ging aber richtig schnell. 

Da haben wir uns wohl knapp verpasst. Wir waren 2 Wochen unten und sind am Samstag wieder heim gekommen. Man war das ein Temperatur-Schock. Freitag noch im Pool geschwommen und Samstag brauchte man einen Pullover.

Sicher gibt es noch Fotos. Hier ein kleiner Auszug.

Ponale





Kurze Pause um den Ausblick zu genießen





Hinterland:





Tennosee





Castello Arco





Rast in Legos am Ledrosee





Ausblick vom Monte Brione





Warten am Monte Brione. Einer muss ja Wachhund spielen während der andere die Aussicht genießen darf. 





Wo bleibt die Pasta??


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Bilder, Ihr beiden!
IRGENDWANN.............

See kann ich übrigens auch, leider ohne Garda:




Und Berg (na gut, ist nur der Panzerhügel auf dem ehemaligen TrÜbPl Wentorf):




Und Trail:




Leider alle Fotos nur mit dem Telefon verbrochen. Da wede ich wohl mal den besseren Fotoaparillo mitnehmen müssen.


----------



## Kruko (10. Oktober 2012)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Und Trail:



Die habe ich ganz vergessen. 

Hier ein paar Eindrücke.

Am Monte Baone









Karrenweg von Pre zur Ponale





Die Wege sehen alle flacher aus als sie in natura waren.


----------



## oliversen (10. Oktober 2012)

sehr schoene Bilder,

Riva war fuer uns leider nur ein Tagesausflug vom suedlichen Ende des Sees. Dort waren wir 2 Wochen zum Familiencamping. Ganz ohne Bikes.... stattdessen mit drei Kleinkindern. Auch ziemlich aktiongeladen....  

Der Temperatursturz war auch bei uns signifikat. Das schoene daran ist jedoch das man (zumindest wir hier) in sechs Stunden wieder hinfahren kann.

oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (23. Oktober 2012)

Kein Riva oder sonstiges Fettes =] dafür Kurztripp in der Mittagspause.


----------



## TomBlom (29. Oktober 2012)

6km - 6h - Heimbuchenthal 2012


----------



## lyteka (29. Oktober 2012)

TomBlom schrieb:


> 6km - 6h - Heimbuchenthal 2012



Hast du das Bike geschoben?


----------



## TomBlom (29. Oktober 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> Hast du das Bike geschoben?


Nur als ich außer Puste war.


----------



## Fraggle69 (3. November 2012)




----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2012)

Fraggle69 schrieb:


>



Bau mal Deine Bremse korrekt an. Die Arme sind viel zu weit auseinander.


----------



## black-panther (3. November 2012)

Stimmt, und der Zug der V-Brake sollte nicht durch die Cantiführung laufen...


----------



## Fraggle69 (5. November 2012)

Bremse zu weit auseinander habe ich auch nach dem Zusammenbau gesehen, ist auch geändert, - aber die erste Ausfahrt hat zu sehr gejuckt...! Den Zug hatte ich erst anders, stand mir aber zu sehr in der Gegend rum, so wie er jetzt ist sieht das zwar etwas beengt aus, aber die Bremse funktioniert leichtgängig und einwandfrei.


----------



## KONI-DU (7. November 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Stimmt, und der Zug der V-Brake sollte nicht durch die Cantiführung laufen...



...sagt wer


----------



## black-panther (7. November 2012)

Na da du mich zitierst habe ich das wohl gesagt bzw. geschrieben.
Canti ist eben nicht gleich V-Brake und so ist diese Führung ursprünglich halt nicht gedacht.
Aber wenn's funktioniert und ihm so gefällt, na bitteschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. November 2012)

Hi zusammen,

noch a Bildla von der J bei unserem Ausflug nach Wien...




IMG_0567 von Gt Maniac auf Flickr

VG
peru


----------



## MadProetchen (11. November 2012)

an einem sommerwochenende im pott.....







glück auf
der markus


----------



## Alpha86 (3. Dezember 2012)

mein Ruckus 7 1.0


----------



## F4B1 (7. Dezember 2012)

Heute mal den ersten Schnee dieses Jahr (und zwar wirklich, letzten Winter war ja nix)genutzt.


----------



## KONI-DU (7. Dezember 2012)

....ich bräuchte nee Leiter um auf den Bock zukommen


----------



## F4B1 (7. Dezember 2012)

Bin mit langen Beinen ausgestattet.
Beim Cyclocrosstraining super (40cm Hindernisse kann ich fast schon drüber laufen), nur die Ketten mögen die langen Hebel nicht. Da kann ich beim Verschleiß mit fitten Amateurfahrern mithalten, obwohl ich garnicht so schnell bin.


----------



## F4B1 (1. Januar 2013)

Kleine Jahresabschluss- und Neujahrstour gefahren.



Frohes Neues!


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2013)

Suchbild:





Wieviele GTs findet ihr?


----------



## cyclery.de (6. Januar 2013)

Zwei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (6. Januar 2013)

falsch...


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2013)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Zwei?



Zwei stammen von Dir. Aber falsch


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Februar 2013)

Heute on Tour mit dem Zaskar:





Es ist mit kleinen Upgrades auf 9.96 kg runter, ohne Trinkflasche und Garmin


----------



## MUD´doc (18. Februar 2013)




----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Coole Schlammschlacht!


----------



## tofu1000 (15. März 2013)

Eine nette Runde um den Cospudener und den Zwenkauer See. Mit allen Variationen von Matsch. Und kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (15. März 2013)

Wunderschönes Foto ... und kalt war's heute, das stimmt


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. März 2013)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Eine nette Runde um den Cospudener und den Zwenkauer See. Mit allen Variationen von Matsch. Und kalt.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1329201


 
Schönes Bild!
Die Namen sagen mir was...Rund um die Braunkohle...Neun Seen Klassiks

Bist zu dem Zeitpunkt vor Ort?
Dann nehme ich mein GT auch mit u. wir drehen ne gemeinsame Runde?Du als Guide?

Grüße
T.


----------



## tomasius (16. März 2013)

@tofu1000

Schönes Bild. Sieht nach einer enstpannten Tour aus.  
Über weiße Oury Griffe und einen weißen Sattel denke ich auch gerade nach...

Tom


----------



## cleiende (16. März 2013)

Lass es wie es ist - 100% Original !


----------



## Kruko (17. März 2013)

Gestern eine Runde mit dem Avalanche gedreht.





Bilder hab ich zwar keine gemacht, dafür aber etwas die Helmkamera laufen lassen. Nichts spektakuläres. Halt ein erster Versuch.


----------



## MUD´doc (18. März 2013)

Da schmeiß ich auch gleich ein Outpost-Pic hinterher ;]


----------



## Manni1599 (18. März 2013)

Von mir nur ein Standbild...


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2013)

Von mir ebenso:


----------



## Kruko (18. März 2013)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Von mir nur ein Standbild...



Was machen die Pedale??


----------



## Manni1599 (18. März 2013)

Unauffällig. Habe mich sofort mit den Pedalen wohlgefühlt.
Werde ich wieder kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (19. März 2013)

@h0rst99, MTB_Tom, tomasius: Danke für die Blumen. Hier und da gelingt mir doch mal ein recht anständiger Schnappschuss.

@MTB_Tom: Zu den Neuseen Classics bin ich bestimmt vor Ort, aber eher nur als Zuschauer. Aber da können wir gern eine entspannte Runde drehen!

@tomasius: Sieht schon wirklich schick aus mit weiß, aber bei der samstäglichen Schlammschlacht hat beides auch ordentlich gelitten:





(ja, es wird och geputzt. Irgendwann...) 

Bei den letzten Bildern liegt ja überall noch richtig viel Schnee! Ich kann's nicht mehr sehen! :kotz:


----------



## Kruko (19. März 2013)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Bei den letzten Bildern liegt ja überall noch richtig viel Schnee! Ich kann's nicht mehr sehen! :kotz:



Da stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu. Ich will Sonne.


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

Ich auch!


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. März 2013)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> @h0rst99, MTB_Tom, tomasius: Danke für die Blumen. Hier und da gelingt mir doch mal ein recht anständiger Schnappschuss.
> 
> @MTB_Tom: Zu den Neuseen Classics bin ich bestimmt vor Ort, aber eher nur als Zuschauer. Aber da können wir gern eine entspannte Runde drehen!


 
ok...wir haben meist unsere MTB`s mit...sind auf dem Camping am See bei Leipzig (oberhalb der Rafting-Anlage).
Würde uns freuen einen Einheimischen Guide zu haben...
Das letzte mal ging es mit dem Uhle von den hallzigern mit dem RR ins Umland>sehr schön!


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2013)

Das vorerst hoffentlich letzte Schnee-Bild:





Ich kann keinen Schnee mehr sehen


----------



## notsofast59 (4. April 2013)

gestern mal schön ein bisschen Schotterautobahn am Kanal entlang gefahren mit kleinem Stop beim Schiffshebewerk in Datteln. Nur für die kurze Hose war es doch etwas zu kalt gestern...


----------



## Kruko (4. April 2013)

Puh, mir ist eben ganz anders geworden als ich diese Nachricht gelesen habe.




Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mit Bestürzung habe ich heute eine traurige Nachricht erhalten.
> Unser Trail-Bruder Jens Matthies (ohneworte) ist gestern Nachmittag verstorben.
> ...



Mehr dazu gibt es hier ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10467214

Meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme gilt seiner Familie. Ohne Jens wird auch hier etwas fehlen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. April 2013)

Auch von meiner Seite meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme. 

Habe mich gewundert, weil er nicht mehr auf PNs geantwortet hatte. Ich habe ihm die Aufkleber für das weiße Xizang zukommen lassen, auf die er sich dich so gefreut hatte.....

VG
peru



gt-heini schrieb:


> Puh, mir ist eben ganz anders geworden als ich diese Nachricht gelesen habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mountymaus (4. April 2013)

Auch von mir meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme, ich kannte ihn auch nur aus dem Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (4. April 2013)




----------



## mani.r (14. April 2013)

Endlich mal ein GT im Einsatz ohne Schnee und Regen - SONNE.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2013)

Top, sieht nach Spass aus


----------



## h0rst99 (14. April 2013)

Super


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. April 2013)

mani.r schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein GT im Einsatz ohne Schnee und Regen - SONNE.


----------



## epic2006 (6. Mai 2013)

Mit Schnee hab ich noch einen:

















Vorletzte Woche auf dem Zwiesel. Zum Glück ist der Schnee mittlerweile Mangelware so lange man nicht über 1400 Meter kommt.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (6. Mai 2013)

Hey cool. Dann ist der Zwiesel jetzt Schneefrei bis rauf?

Zur Zeit bin ich noch im Voralpenland unterwegs. 
Gestern mal eine Runde rund um den Ammersee:


----------



## epic2006 (7. Mai 2013)

Jupp, Zwiesel (Südseite) sollte schneefrei sein. Eine Garantie geb ich nicht, aber das was in den letzten Tagen an Regen runtergekommen ist, sollte alles weggespült haben. Wie es auf dem Trail am Nordhang aussieht, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, da liegt ja alles im Schatten und hinschauen kann man von unten auch nicht vernünftig.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. Mai 2013)

Ist Jemand von hier nächste Woche in leipzig bei den Neuseeenclassics?
Wir sind ein paar tage davor vor Ort u. würden auch die MTB`s mitnehmen.
Grüße
T.


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Mai 2013)

Eine kurze Impression vom letzten Wochenende. Verzeiht mir das kein Rad drauf ist, aber seid versichert, es war dabei! 





Ich habe dort ürigens ein, zwei ganz nette Unterkünfte kennengelernt. Und zum Biken ist es da wirklich schön. Noch schöner natürlich zum Klettern.  Da könnte ich quasi dann auch noch ein "Kontrastprogramm" bieten. Vielleicht schaffen wir ja irgendwann mal wieder ein Treffen im "tiefen Osten". 

@ MTB_Tom: VERDAMMT! Das habe ich total verpeilt!! Schade, hätte mich sehr gefreut. Aber so nun vielleicht im nächsten Jahr. Sorry!


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. Mai 2013)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> @ MTB_Tom: VERDAMMT! Das habe ich total verpeilt!! Schade, hätte mich sehr gefreut. Aber so nun vielleicht im nächsten Jahr. Sorry!



Ja schade...hatten die MTB mit und sind in Leipzig bissle herumgefahren...WGT angeschaut...Markleebergersee..etc.

Haben den GT Danni getroffen..von den Hallzigern>sehr nett

Na viell. klappts ja in Berlin?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## oliversen (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

dieses Jahr gab es einen vorgezogenen Jahresurlaub. Deshalb konnte ich wieder einmal dieses Baby hier fahren. 





Nun leider schon wieder zuhause....

Oliversen


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juni 2013)

Oli, ist das das Peace? Sieht nach 29er aus? Aber neue 29er mit Felgenbremse? Klär mich bitte auf


----------



## oliversen (9. Juni 2013)

Ja, das ist ein 2006er Peace9r. Damals noch  mit Felgenbremse und EBB. IMO eins der coolsten Bikes das GT in den "dunklen" GT-Jahren gefertigt hat.

Oliversen


----------



## Maik611 (10. Juni 2013)

Erste ausfahrt 30 km auf dem Gt mit perfektem Wetter


----------



## tofu1000 (12. Juni 2013)

Gestern endlich mal wieder etwas Zeit für einen gepflegten Ritt gehabt. Bin noch immer hellauf begeistert von der Maschine. 













@ Maik611: Kaum gekauft und schon gefahren!  Zufrieden?
@ oliversen: Wirklich schöööönes 29er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik611 (12. Juni 2013)

Leider nicht ganz zufrieden der Rahmen ist Größe L  und ich brauche mit 1,90 schon eher XL  deshalb steht das Gt wieder Zum Verkauf dachte da 300 wer das fair?


----------



## KONI-DU (13. Juni 2013)

Hab mein Cockpit mal "tiefer und breiter" gelegt.
....und dann mal ein Probetourchen gedreht.


----------



## esp262 (16. Juni 2013)

so so, zurück aus willingen, bag jump mega spass gemacht

hier mal ein frontflip mit meinem avalanche 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iuif-mqtnqg"]Frontflip mit XC Bike, GT Avalanche - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## zarea (16. Juni 2013)

Gestern nach dem großen Regen:




Und dann wurde es Nacht:


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Juni 2013)

Hannover Tour mit den Klassikern


----------



## TomBlom (17. Juni 2013)

esp262 schrieb:


> so so, zurück aus willingen, bag jump mega spass gemacht
> 
> hier mal ein frontflip mit meinem avalanche
> 
> Frontflip mit XC Bike, GT Avalanche - YouTube




Cool, gut zu wissen, dass das Avalanche mehr kann als ich.


----------



## esp262 (20. Juni 2013)

TomBlom schrieb:


> Cool, gut zu wissen, dass das Avalanche mehr kann als ich.


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Juli 2013)

Feierabendrunde, diesmal mit den Pazific Flyer.











Dem Alter entsprechend


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juli 2013)

Kleine Runde heute: 149 km, 720 hm, 6:30 h reine Fahrzeit. Das Zaskar hat sich prima geschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grunzchicken (7. Juli 2013)

Heute habe ich mein neu aufgebautes LTS 1 zum ersten mal richtig(ohne Altersbonus) rann genommen. Alles noch ganz!
Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Maternus (8. Juli 2013)

Das Zaskar wird dieses Jahr wohl mein Hauptrad 




Neulich auf dem Kella-Berg, Blick Richtung Thüringen.


----------



## cyclery.de (8. Juli 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Kleine Runde heute: 149 km, 720 hm, 6:30 h reine Fahrzeit. Das Zaskar hat sich prima geschlagen



Du bist ja krank!  

Noch zwei von meinem Bruder in den Kitzbüheler Alpen:


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juli 2013)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Du bist ja krank!



Nein, nur süchtig. Schuld ist der Händler, der mir das Bike verkauft hat 

Wieso seh ich auf den Fotos kein Hydro?


----------



## cyclery.de (8. Juli 2013)

Kein Hydro? Na, weil wir All Mountain/Enduro fahren waren. Und dafür eignen sich die Sanctions einfach sehr gut!

Und das FXR ist noch nicht fertig.


----------



## TomBlom (16. Juli 2013)

Vergangenes Wochenende - 24h-Rennen im Olympiapark München


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (22. Juli 2013)

Gestern im Isartal/Sylvenstein, Trekkingtour:

















Und noch ein kleiner "sortenreiner" Beitrag von letzter? Woche:

Aueralm beim Tegernsee:













Und die Woche davor am Juifen, auch "sortenrein":













Und noch eine Woche davor:





Eines der spektakulästen Zaskars die ich bisher gesehen habe! Der Glanz des Rahmens kommt auf den Bildern gar nicht so rüber, einfach zum schwärmen!





Gruß, GErrit


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juli 2013)

Geniale Fotos


----------



## black-panther (22. Juli 2013)

Definitiv.
Sowas bekommt man in den Heidbergen nicht so schnell hin


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juli 2013)

Woher kennst Du die Heidberge? Die liegen doch hier umme Ecke


----------



## black-panther (22. Juli 2013)

Das war mal eines meiner ersten Postings hier im GT-Unterforum, da hab' ich mich dir als Güstrower 'geoutet'


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juli 2013)

Ah stimmt, lange her 

Ich fahr aber auch eher weiter nördlich, Hütter Wohld bei Doberan und Kühlung bei Kühlungsborn.


----------



## h0rst99 (22. Juli 2013)




----------



## epic2006 (23. Juli 2013)

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Cad2 (30. Juli 2013)

Tach, habe heute mal spontan das trailcenter rabenberg getestet. war wie erwartet top, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Kruko (4. August 2013)

Urlaub 2013 





Ort:  Riva del Garda





Fahrräder: Ketzereien (seit Jahren mal ohne GTs)





Meine Leihräder, da meine Ketzerei einen Rahmenbruch hatte 









Tja, jetzt stellt Ihr Euch die Frage, was sucht das dann hier??

Ganz einfach. Es gab ein kleines Mini-GT-Treffen am Gardasee. Nichts ahnend in Riva läuft einen GT-Hinterland mit angetrauter GT-Maus über den Weg.





Eine gemeinsamme Ausfahrt durfte dabei auch nicht fehlen.





Abends stimmten wir uns dann schon mal auf das Harztreffen ein.





Wir freuen uns schon auf das Wiedersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (4. August 2013)

Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen von den Touren.


----------



## cleiende (4. August 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Meine Leihräder, da meine Ketzerei einen Rahmenbruch hatte



Das haste davon!


----------



## Maternus (4. August 2013)

Auf dem Hohen Meißner





bearbeitet, ja!


----------



## cleiende (18. August 2013)

Letzte Woche war ich mit meinen Jungs in Großbrittannien, genauer in Surrey.

Nicht jeder assoziiert England mit Radsport, aber man sollte das mittlerweile tun. Wo in den letzten Jahren, und ich bin seit 20 Jahren regelmäßig in Großbrittannien, kaum ein Radfahrer zu sehen war, sieht man mittlerweile auch unter der Woche Radfahrer und auch Radfahrerinnen. Scheint richtig en vogue zu sein. Gefahren wird primär auf der Strasse, da die Zugangsrechte auf den unvorstellbar grossen privaten Landbesitz ein komplexes Thema sind ("Foothpath", "Bridleway", "no horses" etc.).

Und wer meint daß es dort flach ist, der irrt. "Nicht hoch" heisst keineswegs "flach", wahrlich nicht. Anbei einige Bilder aus meiner Frühstücksrunde, die Jungs haben lange geschlafen. 
Variante 1 waren 42km mit 800hm
Variante 2 waren 30km mit 500hm
Beides auf der Strasse.

Fangen wir mal mit der Strasse an. In Surrey, wo ich war, gibt es wie fast überall in England Nebenstrassen, die hierzulande als Feldweg durchgehen würden, dort aber entspannt mit 60-80km/h befahren werden. Abgesehen davon daß ich da mit meinem Familienvan ordentlich geschwitzt habe heisst das halt auch, daß man es bergab nicht unbedingt laufen lassen kann. Der grobe Strassenbelag tut seinen Teil dazu. Dennoch gilt: "Lane driving is sh$$$, lane riding is fun".

Das Licht am Ende des Tunnels






und der Weg dahin






Wie gesagt, "zweispurig" und auch auf Autonavis drauf. Das hat ein Kollege aus dem Wohnwagennachbarland auch geglaubt und an ähnlicher Stelle ein Schild "not suitable for heavy goods vehicles" ignoriert. Das Bremspedal ignorierte er begab auch, seither hat mein Flite eine Abschürfung, mein Ellbogen auch und sein Caravan ein Rücklichtglas weniger.

Unabhängig von solchen Begebenheit, die auch Briten auf die Palme bringen weil komplett unnötig und selten, lohnt sich der Weg.

vorbei an der "Duke of Kent School"






gibt es immer wieder wunderbare Ausblicke in die Landschaft






Man kommt durch zersteute Dörfer






und an herrlich gelegenen Kirchen vorbei





(Gegenüber der Kirche von Abinger Common ist ein Pub mit ganz vielen Bänken zum Draussensitzen, unter der Woche fast komplett leer)


um letztendlich wieder "daheim" einzurollen 






und die Runde entspannt am Bachufer zu beenden.






*Fazit:*
England lohnt sich auf alle Fälle fürs Rennrad
Dort ist es nicht flach (21% auf 800 Meter !!!)
Besser mal die breiten Reifen aufziehen (25mm)
ein GPS mitnehmen
Touren vorher aus diversen Tourenportalen ziehen

Ach ja, so teuer ist es auch nicht, 1 Pint = GBP 3,40, in Edinburgh habe ich letztens 1,80 gezahlt. Denke das Beispiel der Universalwährung ist recht anschaulich.

So long!


----------



## cleiende (18. August 2013)

Nachtrag:

GPS taugliche Karten von Openstreetmap, völlig ausreichend, gibt es hier: http://garmin.openstreetmap.nl/

Beispielroute für Google Earth und auch als GPX anbei.


----------



## black-panther (18. August 2013)

Ach ja, da hatte ich ja auch noch was...

Frühstücks-Kleinstadtrunde









da hinten ist Wien



am Horizont lassen sich noch die beiden Klötze des AKH erahnen...

na, wo isser?






 

 

 



da isser ja...




Grüße
Chris


----------



## Kruko (19. August 2013)

Erste Proberunde mit dem neuem Xizang


----------



## TigersClaw (19. August 2013)

Nettes Xizang. Die Ritchey Teile sind nicht so meins, aber insgesamt isses prima. Die Räder passen gut. Wenn ich nicht schon ein Plaste 9r hätte... ;-)


----------



## schimanski (23. August 2013)

GT LTS am Walchensee. Sehr schönes Gebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (24. August 2013)

So, noch der Nachtrag der vergangenen Woche:

Dienstag Abend schell noch auf den Blomberg:





Der Lars war zu Besuch, nur leider ohne GT.

Am Mittwoch unterhalb des Soiern, knackige Tour mit einigen Irrwegen und 1500HM auf ca. 50km. Eine "echte" Alpentour eben mit Tragepassagen, Alm, Butterhirschen (Kühe) und allem drum und dran.





























Und am Donnerstag noch die Runde durch das Schronbachtal zum Sylvensteinsee:

Schronnbach:





Anderer Bach mit Gumpen:





Sylvensteinsee:





Und Trails:





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (24. August 2013)

RSehr schöne Bilder. Sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus.


----------



## grunzchicken (24. August 2013)

Hallo Gerrit,

wohnst Du da in der Nähe???
Natur pur! 
Super Bilder......und echt schöne Gegend.

Viele Grüße
Micha


----------



## tomasius (24. August 2013)

Traumhaft!  Sch... Münsterland! Langweilige Gegend hier. 

Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (24. August 2013)

Gerrit, schämst Du Dich eigentlich nicht, uns Flachlandbikern solche geilen Fotos vor die Nase zu setzen?


----------



## epic2006 (24. August 2013)

Ja, ich wohne hier.

Ja, traumhaft hier!!!!!

Nein, ich schäme mich keineswegs! ("Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied, aber nicht jeder Schmied hat Glück", oder so)

Es wurde ja beim Treffen schon darüber geredet, das Ganze evtl. mal zu uns in den Süden zu verlegen. Bin grad schon unverbindlich am abklären, ob das mit fester Unterkunft usw. auch so wie gedacht funktionieren würde, Touren sind ja genug und für jeden Geschmack/Könnens- und Konditionsstand vorhanden. Aber da wird es dann sicherlich einen Extrathread für geben, Frrrrange stand ja auch zur Debatte, oder eben wieder Harz, da gibt es noch sooo viele (fahrbare) Trails zu entdecken.

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (1. September 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

so, gestern war er also gekommen, der Tag der Entscheidung. Das Wetter war schön, deshalb hieß es testen, ob das neue Radl im  Stall bleiben darf ... Da der Rahmen "eigentlich" ne Nr. zu klein ist,  hab ich letzte Woche mal drangeworfen, was rumlag, um ne Eindruck vom 18 Zöller zu bekommen. Und gestern hab ich dann in  Gerrits Tourenrepertoire stibitz (der werte Herr musste ja arbeiten) ...

Bilder leider nur vom Qatschomaten:





Und siehe da, macht dummerweise Spaß und ich befürchte, es darf bleiben und ich muss es doch vernünftig aufbauen...

Für den Nachwuchs ist gesorgt: vor der Hütte gibt GT Altmetall auch ein schönes Spielzeug für die ganz Kleinen ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, naja zumindest bis der Herr Papa sie vertrieben hat ... 





Grüßle aus dem Süden, Tony


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. September 2013)

Hi zusammen,

also wenn wir das in die großen Berge verlgen können, dann zieh ich die Kandidatur zurück. Das mit der Weltherrschaft wird bis dahin wohl sowieso nicht klappen)

Und Franken läuft auch nicht weg!!!! Mach mers halt a Johr späder....

Viele Grüße

peru





epic2006 schrieb:


> Es wurde ja beim Treffen schon darüber geredet, das Ganze evtl. mal zu uns in den Süden zu verlegen. Bin grad schon unverbindlich am abklären, ob das mit fester Unterkunft usw. auch so wie gedacht funktionieren würde, Touren sind ja genug und für jeden Geschmack/Könnens- und Konditionsstand vorhanden. Aber da wird es dann sicherlich einen Extrathread für geben, Frrrrange stand ja auch zur Debatte, oder eben wieder Harz, da gibt es noch sooo viele (fahrbare) Trails zu entdecken.
> 
> Gruß, GErrit


----------



## pago79 (2. September 2013)

Ah Blombergrunde.

Sattelstützenauszug sieht doch noch recht passig aus.
Also Marsch gscheid aufbauen...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Kruko (2. September 2013)

Na da ist der nächste ja im Titanfieber. Glückwunsch Toni zum Kauf.

Ich war gestern ein wenig Grenzgänger.





Lang, lang ist es her....





Heute sind es dafür prima Radständer mitten im Wald


----------



## epic2006 (2. September 2013)

Als ich Geenzgängeg las, musste ich an die denken, die nüscht hatten...

Schöne Bilder, danke!

Die VorOrga für das nächste Treffen läuft, also steht dem Süden theoretisch nichts im Wege (außer der Demokratie)

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## cyclery.de (2. September 2013)

Noch drei GIFs vom Wochenende aus Ischgl:


----------



## epic2006 (18. Oktober 2013)

Der neue Hobel funktioniert:


\
}

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (19. Oktober 2013)

So, heute wieder unterwegs gewesen, traumhaftes Wetter. Es ging zur Aueralm, nette 45km und 900HM. Der Lars ist nämlich zu Besuch, leider wieder ohne GT, aber egal, in seinem tiefsten Inneren.... egal, wir hatten Spaß. 









Und der Blick von der Aueralm, wo sich heute scheinbar jeder zweite Münchner hinbewegt hat





Übrigens gibt es da einen neuen Weg:





so sah der noch im Frühjahr aus:



 





(ok, Bilder sind etwas älter, was aber nichts an der Sache ändert...)

Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Oktober 2013)




----------



## h0rst99 (27. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettentrumm (28. Oktober 2013)

Schoenes Rad und tolles Bild !


----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2013)

Heute kleine Herbsttour mit dem Zaskar gemacht:








89.6 km in 3:49 h


----------



## GTdanni (11. November 2013)

Crossrennen bei uns um die Ecke.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. November 2013)

War das der Cruiser Crosser???

Bei uns ist erst wieder im Januar in Crossrennen, dafür dann Deutsche Meisterschaft.....

VG
peru


----------



## GTdanni (11. November 2013)

Jepp das ist der Cruisser (Jetstream) Als Tourenrad ganz tauglich und Rennen fahr ich meist nur dieses. (auch wenn mich Toms Rahmen schon in Versuchung brachte) 

Cu Danni


----------



## tomasius (11. November 2013)

> auch wenn mich Toms Rahmen schon in Versuchung brachte



Dann nimm ihn doch bitte! 

Tom


----------



## GTdanni (11. November 2013)

Leider würde ich ihn lieber in 54 nehmen, hast du ne Säge? 
Mal im Ernst, bei 54 hätte ich ihn schon ....

Cu Danni


----------



## aggressor2 (18. November 2013)

ich gestern auch spaß beim crossrennen


----------



## epic2006 (30. Dezember 2013)

So, heute mal das Plastezassi im fast finalen Zustand ausgeführt, nur Isarweg, da A( die Kondition nicht mehr passt und B) auf den Bergen und Hügeln überall Schnee liegt..





















Das Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 9,6Kg, geändert werden noch die Pedalen (Ritchey V5), die Schnellspanner (irgendwas leichtes blaues) und der Flaschenhalter (irgendwas carboniges).

Guten Rutsch euch Allen, Gruß, GErrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (30. Dezember 2013)

In guter Erinnerung an diesen Sommer


----------



## Kruko (31. Dezember 2013)

epic2006 schrieb:


> So, heute mal das Plastezassi im fast finalen Zustand ausgeführt, nur Isarweg, da A( die Kondition nicht mehr passt und B) auf den Bergen und Hügeln überall Schnee liegt..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Gerrit,

das moderne Zeug scheint Dir ja richtig Spaß zu bereiten. Gewicht ist ja jetzt auch richtig gut. Viel mehr wird auch nicht gehen. Einzig die Reifen wollen mir immer noch nicht richtig gefallen.


----------



## epic2006 (1. Januar 2014)

Ich wusste, dass das mit den Reifen noch mal auf den Tisch kommt... Macht echt Spaß das Teil, vielen Dank noch mal an die Beteiligten!


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Januar 2014)

Beim Gewicht geht da noch einiges mehr, ist alles nur eine Frage des Geldes. Aber es ist auch so schon nett und stimmig aufgebaut.

Spanner würde ich Tune nehmen, Flaha den Tune Wasserträger Uni. 

Frohes Neues wünsch ich euch.


----------



## mani.r (4. Januar 2014)

Dank dem milden Wetter kommt mein neues GT Force recht häufig zum Einsatz. 
So macht der Winter auch Spass. 
Hier ein kurzes Slomo Video. Ich liebe diese Funktion beim iPhone.


----------



## Kruko (15. Februar 2014)

Heute mal das angenehme Wetter ausgenutzt. Kein Regen, 11 °. Ist ja schon mal etwas für Februar









Der Boden auf den Trails war schon recht tief und schlammig. Hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oscar1 (21. Februar 2014)

Hab das Virage bewegt


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Februar 2014)

wo ist das denn?!


----------



## Oscar1 (21. Februar 2014)

Bei ca. 1:00


----------



## cleiende (21. Februar 2014)

Mir fällt Moria ein oder Sondershausen.


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Februar 2014)

Letztes Wochenende ein paar nette Trails mit teilweise abenteuerlichen Streckenabschnitten gefunden:





Jetzt spann uns nicht so auf die Folter, wo hast du das Virage denn nun bewegt?!


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Februar 2014)

Ich tippe auch auf die Minen von Moria


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Februar 2014)

Gestern nach langer Zeit mal wieder Singlespeed unterwegs gewesen:



Jetzt mit Fleegle (ganz schön sportlich!)



mit Beer and Bike Cap of Ti




War ganz schön anstrengend bzw. ungewohnt.


----------



## cyclery.de (27. Februar 2014)

Das gute Wetter genutzt und eine Runde mit meinem Großen gedreht. Dieses Jahr wird es noch etwas größeres für ihn geben.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. März 2014)

Top


----------



## daywalker71 (6. März 2014)

Hi zusammen

Ja, mein GT (und ich auch), lebt noch. Da ich leider wenig zum biken komme, genieße ich die Zeit auf dem Bike um so mehr.

Urlaub im "hohen Norden" (hier am Plöner See)



Anmerkung: Die "nicht artgerechte Nutzung" eines Mountainbikes im hohen Norden (auch an der Ostsee) brachten mir mehr Plattfüße ein als in 6 Alpentrips zusammen  Sachen gibt es...

Sowie eine sehr entspannte Tour die Ems entlang (hier Schloss Rheda im Hintergrund)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (8. März 2014)

Unterwegs von Höxter nach Neuhaus/Silberborn und zurück.
Mit einem - laut Bike-Industrie - nicht möglich fahrendem Mountainbike, weil
Starrgabel-Hardtail-Felgenbremsen-3x7Gänge-26Zöller-Fahrrad.
Komisch...?! 
Hat wie immer Spaß gemacht 
Einige vom GT-Treffen Bad Karlshafen 2012 werden vielleicht noch 2 Motive wiedererkennen:
den Sollingturm bei Neuhaus/Silberborn und den Weserbergland-Weg runter in Richtung des
leckeren Kuchens und Kaltgetränks


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. März 2014)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, die schönsten Trails auf nem GT Treffen ever


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. März 2014)

Heute war Profahrt mit meinen diesjährigen "Außendienstrad" angesagt:


----------



## epic2006 (7. April 2014)

Bei mir ist biken momentan Mittel zum Zweck, das Zassi wurde zum Baustellenfahrrad degradiert:





Morgens hin, Abends zurück und zwischendurch zum Baustoffhandel... hat Opa anno knick auch so gemacht, nur nicht auf GT. Noch sechs Wochen, dann gibts von mir auch wieder Bilder vom Berg.

Derweil schöne Grüße, Gerrit


----------



## mani.r (16. April 2014)

GT Sensor Carbon 2014 in Aktion. Leider nicht meines aber ist ein Hammer Teil und wird hoffentlich nicht mehr lange dauern bis ich auch eines habe.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. April 2014)

DAS Teil würd ich auch gern mal über den Trail prügeln.....am liebsten die aus Posting #3178, GT Treffen Bad Karlshafen 2012.....aber ich glaube entweder ich oder das Rad würden es nicht heile überstehen ))))))

So, und hier noch Pix von der Hölle des Ostens 2014. GTDanni und ich haben die Fahne für GT auf den Pavés des Saalekreises hochgehalten.




digital-foto_PN_2014_217_L (max. 3000px) von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




digital-foto_PN_2014_218_L (max. 3000px) von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




digital-foto_PN_2014_122_L (max. 3000px) von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

VG
peru


----------



## moped-tobias (3. Mai 2014)

Kleine Ausfahrt am Magdeburger Stadtrand....


----------



## Kruko (4. Mai 2014)

Gestern mal im Solling Richtung der Stadt der Düfte unterwegs gewesen. Alte Bekannte kennen die Runde noch aus 2007 vom GT-Treffen.





Auf dem Rückweg kam ich dann auch bei einem alten Bekannten vorbei









War eine schöne Runde, die viel Spaß gebracht hat...


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Mai 2014)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Gestern mal im Solling Richtung der Stadt der Düfte unterwegs gewesen. Alte Bekannte kennen die Runde noch aus *2007 vom GT-Treffen*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAS WAR SCHÖÖÖÖN!!!!
(so ein wenig beneide ich Dich ja um die Schöne Gegend bei euch...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (5. Mai 2014)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> DAS WAR SCHÖÖÖÖN!!!!
> (so ein wenig beneide ich Dich ja um die Schöne Gegend bei euch...)



Bist gerne eingeladen für eine schöne Runde. Ich würde dann aber die 2012'er Tour nehmen. Ist dann etwas mehr traillastig.


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Mai 2014)

Sehr gerne!
Aber ich befürchte, meine Form ist nicht sehr, sagen wir mal, Trailtauglich. Ich sollte wohl erst ein wenig trainieren....:


----------



## Kruko (9. Mai 2014)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Sehr gerne!
> Aber ich befürchte, meine Form ist nicht sehr, sagen wir mal, Trailtauglich. Ich sollte wohl erst ein wenig trainieren....:$



Ach das klappt schon. Müssen ja keine Gewaltmärsche werden. Meld Dich einfach und wir finden einen Termin. Zum Spanier ist es dann auch nicht weit. Können wir zu Fuß hin gehen.


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Mai 2014)

Und Zack: Appetit auf leckere Tapas.
War ja klar. Nicht: Welches Rad nehme ich?
Kann ich heute Abend mal Durchrufen?

Gruß Manni


----------



## cleiende (25. Mai 2014)

So ist es wenn man allein unterwes ist, Actionshots bleiben aus.

HG, Pelagiusplatz









Wahrlich, ein IPhone ist keine Kamera sondern ein Telefon. Da liebe ich meine Sony NEX.


----------



## cleiende (9. Juni 2014)

Und wieder zeitweise alleine unterwegs...




Na erkannt? Rotes Moor in der Hochrhön, GT-Treffen 2011

Letzte grosse Tour mit Freunden bevor in diesem Jahr eine dunkle Zeit beginnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (12. Juni 2014)

So, der Süden war auch unterwegs, die klassische Saisonauftakttour. Dank Baustelle waren es dieses Jahr die ersten Kilometer ohne Baustoffe auf dem Rahmen/im Rucksack...













Gruß Gerrit, Tony und Tine


----------



## Queristmehr (17. Juni 2014)

so wieder zurück aus schlanders im vinschgau. waren paar nette tage! ideal um das neue rad zu testen. 
es macht laune nach mehr.


----------



## epic2006 (19. August 2014)

So, gestern sind wir dann noch mal die Anhängerrunde vom Treffen gefahren, leider gab es auf der Kirchsteinhütte keinen Apfelstrudel....

















Dafür war es trocken, die Regenklamotten konnten im Rucksack bleiben.

Gruß, Lars und Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (19. August 2014)

Ohne Worte


----------



## pago79 (21. August 2014)

Nach dem ganzen Ärger mit dem Federungsgelump, gab´s heute mal wieder ne Runde Starr...


 

 
Gruß
Lars


----------



## cyclery.de (25. August 2014)

Erster richtiger Test fürs Force Carbon Expert in Ischgl





Prädikat: Unglaublich vielseitig und laufruhig das Bike. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (28. August 2014)

Auf der Hausrunde


----------



## cleiende (29. August 2014)

Endlich auchmal jemand der sich zur Magura bekennt. Interessante Leitungsführung. Am rechten Rad würde ich dennoch hinten einen Booster verbauen, Du verschenkst so massig Bremskraft.


----------



## cyclery.de (29. August 2014)

Und noch ein kleiner Clip:


----------



## Leuchtentrager (29. August 2014)

@cleiende - Das rechte ist das von meiner Freundin. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat die einen Booster hinten aus ästhetischen Gründen abgelehnt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Aber stimmt, selbst das fette Alu gibt etwas nach. Beim Stahlrahmen geht ohne Booster gar nichts.

Für die Kabelverlegung habe ich die Anschläge für die Bremshüllen am Oberrohr durchgebohrt, dann passen die Leitungen gut durch. Würde ich natürlich bei einem Groove-Tube-Klassiker nie machen.

Gruß
Leuchtentrager


Edit: Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass bei der einen Magura die Schutzkappe verrutscht ist, und dies umgehend behoben. Desweiteren sehen die Boots der Marzocchi aus, als hätten sie jahrelang auf dem Müll gelegen. Interessanterweise scheint das der aktuelle Zustand des Gummis zu sein. Muss mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (1. September 2014)

Gestern gab's ne schöne Tour durch's Leipziger Umland mit reichlich Schlamm und Lenggrieß'schem Wetter! Leider hatte ich nur die Handyknipse dabei und deshalb gibt's auch nur ein "Pausenbild" (das GT im Einsatz ist im Hintergrund zu sehen...).





Einen Teil des Rückwegs habe ich dann im RTW hinter mich gebracht und hab nun ne neue Erinnerung im Gesicht.  Naja, also hol ich mir jetzt erstmal n Kinnderüberraschungsei und schau ne Dokumentation über Burkinna Faso...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. September 2014)

Fahrradunfall á la Almabfahrt in Lenggrieß??? Kurve nimmer gekriegt??



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Einen Teil des Rückwegs habe ich dann im RTW hinter mich gebracht und hab nun ne neue Erinnerung im Gesicht.  Naja, also hol ich mir jetzt erstmal n Kinnderüberraschungsei und schau ne Dokumentation über Burkinna Faso...


----------



## tofu1000 (1. September 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> Fahrradunfall á la Almabfahrt in Lenggrieß??? Kurve nimmer gekriegt??



In Lenggrieß bin ich ja glücklicherweise unfallfrei geblieben. Ich war wohl etwas ungestüm unterwegs, in der Kurve Untergrundwechsel von Schotter auf nasse Holzbohlen, ausgerutscht und gnadenlos mit dem Kopf eingeschlagen...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. September 2014)

..hattest nu einen Helm uff oder net?? Wie auch immer.....GUTE BESSERUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



tofu1000 schrieb:


> .....ausgerutscht und gnadenlos mit dem Kopf eingeschlagen...


----------



## Kettentrumm (1. September 2014)

Autsch, ich hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes passiert, gute Besserung !

Auf dem Fuldaradweg zw. Kassel und Hann. Muenden gibt es auch so eine Stelle mit ner Bruecke ueber einen Bach mit Holzbohlen drauf. Die Bruecke ist in der Mitte von einem S-schlenker, da hats anscheinend auch schon Unfaelle gegeben, daher haben sie da Warnschilder aufgestellt.


----------



## tofu1000 (1. September 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> ..hattest nu einen Helm uff oder net?? Wie auch immer.....GUTE BESSERUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ja, der Kükenbrüter saß natürlich auf dem Kopf. Bin zuerst mit Kinn, dann mit Nase, dann mit Helm eingeschlagen. Das Kinn ist dabei aufgeplatzt wie ein Westpaket. Aber wenigstens nix gebrochen. Und auch das Rad ist noch heil!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. September 2014)

....ok, dann für Dich ab sofort Rundum-Kükenbrüter!!! Fullface!! 



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ja, der Kükenbrüter saß natürlich auf dem Kopf. Bin zuerst mit Kinn, dann mit Nase, dann mit Helm eingeschlagen. Das Kinn ist dabei aufgeplatzt wie ein Westpaket. Aber wenigstens nix gebrochen. Und auch das Rad ist noch heil!


----------



## Ketterechts (1. September 2014)

Das hört sich mächtig schmerzhaft an .

Auch von unserer Seite gute Besserung .


----------



## tofu1000 (1. September 2014)

Danke für eure Genesungswünsche. Aber warscheinlich hört es sich schlimmer an, als es ist. Auf jeden Fall gibt's die nächsten Tage nur Suppe.  Aber weil ja heute meteorologischer Herbstanfang ist, jetzt wieder weiter mit Bildern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (2. September 2014)

Auch von uns gute Besserung.


----------



## black-panther (2. September 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ja, der Kükenbrüter saß natürlich auf dem Kopf. Bin zuerst mit Kinn, dann mit Nase, dann mit Helm eingeschlagen. Das Kinn ist dabei aufgeplatzt wie ein Westpaket. Aber wenigstens nix gebrochen. Und auch das Rad ist noch heil!


 
Auch gute Besserung.
Wenn nicht schon passiert, lasse beim Kieferorthopäden noch deine Kiefergelenke anschauen. Bei so einem Aufprall können dort 'Verschiebungen' auftreten, die später zu Zahnfehlstellungen und weiteren Unannehmlichkeiten führen können.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ist zwar ein RR, dennoch wars heute beim TUJA Radmarathon über 214 km und mind. 3000 HM. Die Fotografen-Bilder dann nä. Woche...




IMG_1018 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

War ne ziemlich harte Nummer heute...ab km 98 bis 160 wurde uns so richtig der A..... gewaschen und so mancher Anstieg hat mich an Lenggrieß erinnert...sowohl vom Untergrund als auch bzgl. der Steigung...

VG
peru


----------



## versus (7. September 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...über 214 km und mind. 3000 HM...



na prost. das langt dann ja auch für einen tag - respekt!


----------



## Kruko (8. September 2014)

Peter, du machst mir Angst.

Ich war gestern mit den breiteren Reifen unterwegs. War ziemlich schlammig unterwegs. Das Unwetter von Samstag hat im Wald seine Spuren hinterlassen.





Und noch mal hoch das Bein, Schlammpackung macht ja eine schöne Haut. 





Beim Anblick meiner Schokoladenseite hatte ich Erinnerungen an Lenggries.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. September 2014)

Danke, danke, muss ja mein Image verteidigen.

Deine Bilder gefallen mir aber auch gut, nur Deine rückseitige Inkontinenz macht MIR Angst ) harhar...



gt-heini schrieb:


> Peter, du machst mir Angst.
> 
> Ich war gestern mit den breiteren Reifen unterwegs. War ziemlich schlammig unterwegs. Das Unwetter von Samstag hat im Wald seine Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (8. September 2014)

Je älter man wird, desto weniger trägt man Hosen die vorne und hinten weiss sind. KOmmst Du noch hin. Und jetzt antworte auf die PN, Du Frannnngge!


----------



## der_ulmer (5. Oktober 2014)

Nabend zusammen,

gestern wurde noch ein wenig Höhenluft geschnuppert 





Grüße aus Minga allerseits!

Tony


----------



## versus (6. Oktober 2014)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> gestern wurde noch ein wenig Höhenluft geschnuppert
> 
> ...


sehr schön!


----------



## Kruko (18. Oktober 2014)

Eine Woche Vinschgau. Super Wetter und Super Trails. Die Meßlatte für das Frankenland liegt schon mal ziehmlich hoch.

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke der Anreise vor 2 Wochen.

Am Reschensee









Auf der Fahrt Richtung Burgeis









Die Tage folgen dann auch Fotos von den Touren...


----------



## Kruko (19. Oktober 2014)

Tag 1 in Vetzan. Die ersten Trails werden erkundet. Also eine entspannte Tour mit 1000 hm auf beiden Seiten des Tales entlang. Die Waalwege sind super. Meist recht schmal und trotz der späten Jahreszeit trocken.





Volle Konzentration





























Ein wenig Landschaft konnte man auch genießen









Apfel gefällig??









Die Tour scheint gefallen zu haben...





Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## epic2006 (20. Oktober 2014)

So, gestern mal den Neuerwerb vom Mitforisten ausgeführt. Die nächsten zwei Bilder sind "Finde den Fehler Bilder", um jeden Fehler mit Edding einen Kreis ziehen









Damit es nicht zu lange dauert, hier die Auflösung:





Und noch eins von unterwegs:





Und das Letzte, weils so schön war:





Ziel war die Aquila, eine Hütte mit urigen Wirtsleuten kurz hinter der österreichischen Grenze. Ca. 70km, nur 400HM, dafür aber einen recht guten Durchschnitt und schwere Beine nach hinten raus. Nächstes Jahr muss ich def. mehr fahren...

Auf dem Rückweg haben wir dann noch unsere Mädels aufgelesen und noch `nen schönes Eis gegessen (Joghurt-Granatapfel)!









Gruß aus dem Süden!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Oktober 2014)

scheene Bilder allesamt!!! Weiter so!!


----------



## pago79 (20. Oktober 2014)

Sehr fein. Warum nur hab ich mir fast gedacht, daß Tony sich das Virage angelt....
Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb.


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Oktober 2014)

Hätte mich auch stark gewundert, wenn die Kiste nicht irgendwo hier landet!  Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Kruko (20. Oktober 2014)

So, nächste Tour und nächste Bilderflut.

Morgens auf dem Balkon





Holly Hanson stand auf dem Plan. Auffahrt über Goldrain und Morter nach Morter Legerer. 8,5 KM mit ca. 1100 hm. Quälerei pur. Aber wir sind ohne Shuttle hochgekommen.





Noch kann die Maus lachen 





Ich hatte dann auch immer mal Zeit für Landschaft.













Pause und warten auf die Maus









Endlich oben





Und rein ins Vergnügen. Ab jetzt ging es dann ca. 7 km wieder bergab ins Tal

























Mehr Bilder im Album. 

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (20. Oktober 2014)

Schön!


----------



## epic2006 (21. Oktober 2014)

Das wär doch mal eine Location für das nächste treffen! Schöne Tranks, schöne Bilder!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## versus (23. Oktober 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Das wär doch mal eine Location für das nächste treffen! Schöne Tranks, schöne Bilder!
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit



ja sieht sehr gut aus - und so trocken


----------



## epic2006 (26. Oktober 2014)

Schlechtes Bild, schlechtes Wetter...





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Oktober 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Das wär doch mal eine Location für das nächste treffen! Schöne Tranks, schöne Bilder!
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit


Dafür würde ich mir sogar ein GT zulegen, um euch auf die Nerven gehen zu können ;-)


----------



## der_ulmer (26. Oktober 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Schlechtes Bild, schlechtes Wetter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr geil!! Warum hast du da nicht Bescheid gegeben ...

Grüßle in den Süden!


----------



## Kruko (26. Oktober 2014)

Teil drei unseres Kurzurlaubes. Heute stand der Montesole-Trail (Sunny Benny) am Sonnenberg auf dem Programm. Erstmal ein wenig flussabwärts bis nach Kastelbell.





Von da aus ging dann die Quälerei wieder los. Ziel war etwas unterhalb von St. Martin auf ungefähr 1500 hm. Also waren wieder ca. 1000 hm am Stück angesagt.









Apfel gefällig??









Die ersten Vorboten 





Dann war es endlich geschafft. Ab rein in den Trail und Spaß haben.

























War eine spaßige Woche. Ganz großes Lob an meine Maus, die alle Anstiege aus eigener Kraft geschafft hat. Sie hat nie versucht sich mit falscher Übersetzung oder ähnlichem herauszureden. Je länger man die Trails gefahren ist um so mehr Sicherheit hatte sie.

Vinschgau: auf jedem Fall eine Reise wert und wir kommen wieder


----------



## Kruko (26. Oktober 2014)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Schlechtes Bild, schlechtes Wetter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bleib blos weg damit


----------



## epic2006 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich würd auch lieber mit euch tauschen, aber mein Urlaub ist aufgebraucht. Nächstes Jahr vielleicht.... ganz vielleicht.

Tony, das war zu spontan, Joe stand vor der Tür und ab gings. Gut das ich ne Lampe dabei hatte. Bin auch noch am auftauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

heute auch mal ein paar Urlaubsbilder von mir. Ich war doch heut glatt in Korea gewesen. Mit'm GT!!!!!




IMG_1360 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. November 2014)

Nachdem ich nun wieder aus Korea zurück bin [] hab ich mal ein paar Punkte beim WP gesammelt und das ganze per NiteRide mit dem neuen China Böller




IMG_1031 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr




IMG_1027 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

Leider immer Standbilder, da in Hof ja wieder "Kuschelzeit" ist und die alle mit der Hulda auf der Couch lümmeln 

So nen schönen Restsontag noch!

VG
peru


----------



## TomBlom (7. Dezember 2014)

Gestern beim "Getting Tough Race" in Rudolstadt.


----------



## MUD´doc (10. Dezember 2014)

Kalt, nass, starr... so wars am Samstag


----------



## 6ix-pack (11. Dezember 2014)

Oder lieber in den Verschandelungsthread? 




Mein Freeridehardtail Zaskar im Nachteinsatz.


Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## chaka biker (18. Januar 2015)

Heute morgen bei -4 Grad mit meiner neuen errungenschaft für 3std im Wald unterwegs gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaka biker (24. Januar 2015)

So, Heute Richtung Lambertskreuz Unterwegs gewesen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Januar 2015)

Lambertskreuz....das sagt mir noch was aus meiner Zeit in Deidesheim....na dort gibts ja genug Spielwiesen für ein Sensor Carbon....gibts den Gäsbock Marathon eigentlich noch?

VG
peru


----------



## chaka biker (25. Januar 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Lambertskreuz....das sagt mir noch was aus meiner Zeit in Deidesheim....na dort gibts ja genug Spielwiesen für ein Sensor Carbon....gibts den Gäsbock Marathon eigentlich noch?
> 
> VG
> peru



Hallo Peru,
ja da stimme ich dir zu. Den Gäsbockmarathon gibt es auch noch  und bin auch schon mal mitgefahren.
Muss mal sehen, wie sich das Sensor so auf den ganzen Trails hier schlägt, das werde ich leider erst Testen könne, wenn das Wetter wieder etwas besser ist. Bisher hat es sich aber ganz gut geschlagen und ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Mzungu (12. März 2015)

Yeeeehaaa.


----------



## tofu1000 (18. April 2015)

Na, wer erkennt's noch?


----------



## Kruko (19. April 2015)

Ich sag nur 2009.


----------



## epic2006 (19. April 2015)

So, von mir auch mal wieder was, musste aus beruflichen Gründen meinen Wirkungskreis von den Bergen Richtung Norden verlegen, also radltechnisch... Aber auch im Flachland lässt´s sich vorzüglich rumgurken und lieber Flachlandkilometer als gar keine...

Irgendwann vorletzte Woche rund um den Ammersee, 





und von letzter Woche noch ne kleine Runde zum Ammersee und retour





Radl ist keins drauf, aber es war beide Male ein GT dabei, was anderes hab ich nicht mehr! 

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (20. April 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich sag nur 2009.



Ding! Ding! Ding! Der Teilnehmer erhält hundert Punkte und einen Leuchtkeks!  Ja, beim Abstieg vom Achtermann rauschten wir just dran vorbei!

Kleiner Nachtrag vom Wochenende:

Ich bin mit dem anderen verrückten Sachsen mal schnell am Samstag Morgen in den Harz aufgebrochen. Samstag sind wir dann als erstes auf den Wurmberg, um anschließend wieder über Rotes Bruch ins Tal zu rauschen. Der Schwung hat leider nicht mehr für den Achtermann gereicht, aber der Aufstieg war eh relativ grenzwertig, da etwa 40% noch gut schneebedeckt waren und man teilweise knietief darin versank. Aber der Ausblick entschädigte locker:





Der Abstieg Richtung Torfhaus war ebenfalls noch zu etwa 30% verschneit, der Rest glich eher einem Bachbett, aber hat mörderlich Spaß bereitet! Dann ging's ab Richtung Torfhaus und über den Märchenweg und Oderteichrundweg zurück. Beide Wege sind teilweise sehr ausgespült und schlammig und es lagen noch zahlreiche umgestürzte Bäume im Weg.





Danach gab's erstmal ordentlich Pasta und noch einige Biere nebst diverser Fruchtbrände bei "Puppe". 

Der Sonntag bescherte uns eine "Sonntagsrunde", die nicht nur ohne Kaffee und Kuchen, sondern auch überhaupt ohne was ordentlichem zum Essen auskommen musste. Denn er führte uns auf (teilweise grandiosen verblockten Pfaden) auf den Brocken. Und das Essen da oben war ja mal echt für'n Ar$ch. 





Naja, dafür gab's reichlich Höhenmeter. Denn nach unserem rasanten Abstieg kurbelten wir uns nochmal auf 900m hoch, nur um unbedingt die bereits erwähnten verblockten Pfade auch abwärts genießen zu können. Und die bescherten uns auch ordentlich kribbelnde Finger und ein erstklassiges Grinsen. Und damit den perfekten Abschluss für ein prima Wochenende mit allerbestem Wetter! Harz fetzt.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. April 2015)

Sach mal was hat denn der Polnische-Rakete-Paule für nen Vorbau drauf? 140 mm negativ?? Habt ihr die erste Stoppomat-Strecke für MTBs am Brocken eingerichtet???


----------



## Rennkram (17. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Queristmehr (2. Juni 2015)

Dann will ich mal paar Bilder von letzer Woche einstellen!


----------



## epic2006 (5. Juni 2015)

So, ein paar Bilder vom Sonntag, Tony hatte an die Isartrails geladen.













Passiert ist keinem Fahrer was, ein Schaltauge ging drauf, das Zassi hat auch Federn gelassen und das meistgebrauchte Wort war "zwööööölf" und das war die harmlose Variante...

Sau gut wars trotzdem, Wiederholung ist schon in Planung.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## mountymaus (5. Juni 2015)

* 


Und wer hat sich eine so schöne Schlammpackung geholt??



*


----------



## epic2006 (5. Juni 2015)

Er möchte nicht genannt werden...

Aber egal ob mit oder ohne Absteigen, nach der Tour hatten wir Uniform an


----------



## der_ulmer (5. Juni 2015)

mountymaus schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> Und wer hat sich eine so schöne Schlammpackung geholt??
> ...



Nur soviel: ich war's nicht ;-) Die Runde war der Knaller, getreu dem Motto: wehe wenn sie los gelassen ...

Grüßle allerseits!


----------



## der_ulmer (12. Juni 2015)

So, heute auch mal wieder das Xizang ausgegraben und zum Start ins Wochenende über die Waldautobahn gescheucht ...





Morgen gibts dann hoffentlich ne längere Runde.

Schönes Wochenende allerseits!!!

Grüßle aus Minga,
Tony


----------



## tomasius (17. Juni 2015)

Endlich bin ich auch wieder mit einem GT im Gelände unterwegs.






















Letztes Wochenende in Willingen erprobt.

92er Karakoram mit Kona P2 in Tannengrün.

Stahl ist das neue Titan!

Werde evtl. dann spontan auch zum Treffen kommen.

Der nächste Stahlrahmen wartet nun auf seine Wiederbelebung.






Gruß Tom


----------



## moped-tobias (18. Juni 2015)

Schneller, als geplant aufgebaut, konnte ich am Wochenende mein neues Baby zur ersten "Probefahrt" am schönen Arendsee ausführen.
Was macht der Hobel Laune!


----------



## tomasius (21. Juni 2015)

Und jetzt ist es dreckig! 
Sommerflur bei Gewitter und Hagel.
















Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (30. Juni 2015)

Heute Vormittag gabs ne kleine Besorgungsrunde in Städtle ...

Für alle, die sich auch außerhalb der jährlichen Wallfahrt zum GT Treffen dem Biergenuss hingeben hier die gute Nachricht: der Wiesnaufbau hat gestartet ...











Und auf dem Heimweg gabs noch nen kleinen Ausflug an die Isar:






Grüßle aus München,
Tony


----------



## Lousa (2. Juli 2015)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> ... der Wiesnaufbau hat gestartet ...



Schön wär's  Doch leider ist das erst der Aufbau für das jährliche ***-Familyfest. Anschließend wird in der Regel mit der Wiesn gestartet.

Schön zu sehen, das so ein tolles Bike bei uns im Westend rumradelt


----------



## der_ulmer (2. Juli 2015)

Lousa schrieb:


> Schön wär's  Doch leider ist das erst der Aufbau für das jährliche ***-Familyfest. Anschließend wird in der Regel mit der Wiesn gestartet.
> 
> Schön zu sehen, das so ein tolles Bike bei uns im Westend rumradelt



Na da war dann wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken ... ;-)

Normalerweise bin ich a wengerl südlicher unterwegs, aber evtl fährt man sich ja mal irgendwo übern Weg ...


----------



## Kruko (6. Juli 2015)

Zwei Wochen Lago di Garda sind wieder vorbei. Ich war mit der Ketzerei dort. Die Maus hatte aber Ihr Force mit. Verletzungsbedingt viel ihre Bilanz nicht ganz aus wie geplant. Doch sie war tapfer und folgte mir auch mal.





Ich genoss die Zeit und strampelte tapfer die Berge hoch.

Campana Grassi





Tremalzo (noch auf der Westseite)





Abfahrt vom Tremalzo auf der Ostseite


----------



## epic2006 (6. Juli 2015)

Von mir gibts auch mal wieder was, die Ketzerei Trau ich mich nicht zu posten, hat ja auch hier nix verloren.

















Schee wars, hoass wars, an Spass hods a gmacht.

Gruß, Gerrit

Afgnumma mim Eifohn sechs, eigstöid mim Eipäd Ähr zwoa


----------



## Rennkram (8. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (10. Juli 2015)

Lousa schrieb:


> Schön wär's  Doch leider ist das erst der Aufbau für das jährliche ***-Familyfest. Anschließend wird in der Regel mit der Wiesn gestartet.
> 
> Schön zu sehen, das so ein tolles Bike bei uns im Westend rumradelt




War zwar nicht mit nem GT unterwegs, aber heute gleiche Stelle:






Eindeutig die Grundmauern des Schützenzeltes ... ;-)

Schönes Wochenende allerseits!


----------



## epic2006 (11. Juli 2015)

So, heute Vormittag mit Tony im Längental:

















Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Lousa (12. Juli 2015)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> Eindeutig die Grundmauern des Schützenzeltes ... ;-)



hehe, yeah. Und dieses Jahr soll dieses Zelt etwas größer werden... sofern ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab.


----------



## cyclery.de (12. Juli 2015)

Gestrige Tour bei Oberaudorf auf GT Sensor X:









Heute dann noch einmal auf GT Force Carbon Expert:


----------



## epic2006 (16. Juli 2015)

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (19. Juli 2015)

Heute noch mal eine kleine Tour.








Recht haben sie!




Könnte man wohl evtl unter Umständen an nem guten Tag vielleicht fahren...





































War die Soiernrunde.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## der_ulmer (28. Juli 2015)

Die Xizang Diät ist erfolgreich beendet und heute gabs die erste kleine Runde im finalen Setup.

Kurzer Servicestop, Bremsen noch a wengerl nachstellen:






Weit und breit kein Bett im Kornfeld zu finden:






Rein ins schöne Würmtal:






Hier kommt der Name her:






Idyllische Forstautobahnen:






Wer suchet der findet, feinste Rüttelpisten dafür brauchts nicht den Ausflug an die Isar:






Schee wars! Hier und da nochmal ein Schräubchen auf und zu, dann ist die Fuhre fertig 


Grüßle, Tony


----------



## epic2006 (1. August 2015)

Würmtal war ich vor ein paar Wochen mit dem Crosser, lauter Bäume auf dem Weg, gefühlt alle 20 Meter einer...

Montag noch eine Variante am Soiern gefahren, sollte eigentlich eine entspannte Feierabendrunde werden. Schlussendlich doch fast 40km und grob 1300HM. Egal, schön wars.





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## der_ulmer (3. August 2015)

Heute gabs mit leichten Abwandlungen die gleiche Runde, wie letzte Woche, jedoch in die andere Richtung. Aber anderes Radl ...







Grüßle aus München,
Tony


----------



## epic2006 (3. August 2015)

....morgen mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (4. August 2015)

Alter Poser!! 

Wo wart ihr denn da unterwegs?!


----------



## epic2006 (4. August 2015)

Heute ist morgen





Das ist das Wettersteinmassiv im Werdenfelser Land (Garmisch-Partenkirchen) mit der Wettersteinalm





Etwas weiter oben dann irgendeine Almhütte mit dem ludwigschen Jagdschloss am Schachen im Hintergrund 





Mordsdrum Felsen unterhalb vom Schachen, nicht der Zaskar, das liegt davor...





Anderer Felsen....





Und der Blick Richtung Garmisch ins Werdenfelser Land

Schere wars, knapp 35km und grob 1200HM.

Auf dann!


----------



## epic2006 (4. August 2015)

Das Bild von gestern wurde vor dem Schloss Elmau aufgenommen, das Radl hab ich mal ganz dekadent gegen die Bank gelehnt auf der vor ein paar Wochen die großen Sieben saßen...


----------



## Grenzacher (5. August 2015)

epic2006 schrieb:


> So, heute Vormittag mit Tony im Längental:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, was nutzt Du denn da für eine App?

Gruss
Mischa


----------



## epic2006 (5. August 2015)

Runtstic MTB pro. Setzt aber oft aus, so sind mir die Saison schon mehr als 1500HM verloren gegangen. Besser funktioniert der sportstracker.


----------



## epic2006 (9. August 2015)

So, heute gab's eine Frühaufsteherrunde, wecken um 0300, kurzer Kaffee und ab dafür...

















Belagerungszustand am Brotzeitfelsen. Murnau-Werdenfelser Rind heißt der Feind...









Und natürlich Kaffee zum Frühstück:





...mit Schirmchen

Und ne Jemse ha ick och jesehn!

Gruß, Gerrit und Tony


----------



## Grenzacher (9. August 2015)

Boah, da bin ich mal eben neidisch...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## epic2006 (9. August 2015)

Darfst Du auch

Der frühe Vogel fängt hat den Wurm....



...oder die Jemse


----------



## Kruko (9. August 2015)

epic2006 schrieb:


> So, heute gab's eine Frühaufsteherrunde, wecken um 0300, kurzer Kaffee und ab dafür...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Findest du das in Ordnung? Mir läuft gerade der Sabber auf das iPad. 

Sieht nach sehr viel Spaß aus. Zur Strafe musst du noch weitere Bilder posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (9. August 2015)

Ja, find ich voll in Ordnung!

Das Apfelprodukt hält das aus, des woaß i gewiss!

Einfach mal wieder hier Urlaub machen und guiden lassen, stabile Leber und Verzicht auf Schlaf sind Voraussetzung, Unterkunft ist schnell und günstig organisiert

Aber des woaßt ja eh! Bett mit Frühstück für euch stehen jederzeit zur Verfügung!


----------



## epic2006 (9. August 2015)

Bilder dauern nen Moment, hab den Speicher gesprengt....


----------



## epic2006 (9. August 2015)

Mei, ko der bleed schaung




...GT, do gähd nix drüba, koost schaung wost mogst Spezi!

und der (leider) wahre Grund fias bleed Schaung:





so, mehr hb ich nich ...
.


----------



## Grenzacher (9. August 2015)

Und wo ist es fast genauso schön wie bei uns... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_ulmer (9. August 2015)

Ein zwei hätt ich noch ...

Die ersten Sonnenstrahlen:






Sattelanschlonzen:






Auch die kleinen Bergradler waren vertreten:






Wos is au des wieda für a neumodisches Geraffel?! Einfach?






Grüßle, Tony


----------



## epic2006 (9. August 2015)

Ha, an singlespeedsepp han i ja ganz fagessn, de oide Gwoidsau! Affegstramped is a wiad sau, un obe?





FAIL!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (9. August 2015)

Bisseee umanandazuzln gähd scho, evtl gähd a wos aussee...







Schnell hinunterfahren heißt hier: obebickeen. Also grenzwertig schnell viele HM vernichten.

Heid bin i obebickeed 

Wieder mal Schachen bei Garmisch...

...ist aber auch einfach der Hit für ne kurze Runde (Definitionssache bezüglich kurz...)


----------



## Road Rider (9. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nach all den vielen schönen Bergbildern traue ich mich ja fast nicht mehr, hier ein paar Bilder von der anderen Seite unseres Landes zu zeigen. Da hab ich nämlich keine so wirklichen Berge gefunden... Aber ich mach trotzdem mal, schließlich war ja ein GT dabei. Auch wenns nur mein altes Stadtrad war, und kein schönes neues Hochglanzgerät
Kurze Vorgeschichte zu den Bildern: War vor Kurzem eine gute Woche in der Gegend Fischland-Darß, und hab da Freunde besucht, die zum Wasserrettungsdienst an der Küste waren. Kann daher nicht wirklich mit aktionsgeladenen Fotos aufwarten, sondern muß ein wenig die Landschaft in den Vordergrund stellen...

Aber nun zu ein paar Bildern:





Erster Abend in Wustrow. Irgendwann nach der Rettungsschwimmertaufe (Bilder erspare ich Euch mal, könnte ich aber ggf. nachreichen) zeigte sich der Himmel in schönen Farben





Zu später Stunde auf der Seebrücke





Unterwegs an der Steilküste. Endlich mit GT. War zwar weder weit, noch anstrengend bis dahin, aber trotzdem ist es eine schöne Gegend.





Der einzige Berg, den ich gefunden hab. Der Bakelberg, mit einer nicht zu unterschätzenden Höhe von 18 m ü. NN. Mußte dann oben erst mal eine Pause machen...





Hab mich dann mal irgendwo in einen kleinen Weg ins Gebüsch geschlagen und einen etwas abenteuerlichen Zugang zum Strand gefunden. 
Das GT hab ich mal vorsichtshalber oben geparkt und nicht mit in den schönen weichen Sand genommen.





Eines Abends führte uns unser Weg dann zum Hafenfest. Leider fiel die geplante Lightshow wegen Sturmwarnung aus So muß es dann eben ein einfaches, langzeitbelichtetes Foto tun.





Nun folgt der Teil, auf den ich mich am meisten gefreut hab. Es geht in den Darßer Wald. Vorher kam nätürlich noch der obligatorische Fotostop an der Steilküste. Der Ausblick in den Himmel verhieß nichts so Gutes. Aber Windstärke 4 von hinten ist beim Fahren schon ganz angenehm





Nachdem ich dann einige Kilometer weitergeweht worden bin, hatte ich den Darßer Wald erreicht. Der Sand flog beinahe waagerecht, ich hatte ein wenig Angst um meine Kamera, und das GT habe ich vorsichtshalber schon gleich im Wald geparkt gehabt... Aber schön wild ist es da





Zurück im Wald. Wenn ichs nicht besser wüßte, würd ich sagen "Sieht aus wie zuhause"





Und nette Trails hats da Sind zwar fahrtechnisch eher anspruchslos, aber alleine durch die umgebende Landschaft wunderschön zu fahren. 

Für später hab ich noch ein paar weitere Bilder. Also bis dahin

Kai


----------



## epic2006 (9. August 2015)

Für die Bilder braucht man sich nicht ducken!

Top!


----------



## Road Rider (9. August 2015)

Hallo noch mal,

hatte Euch ja noch ein paar Fotos versprochen. Machen wir also weiter mit Landschaft:





Schon wieder ein Weg zuende. Ich glaub, irgendwas mach ich hier falsch





Und dann liegt hier auch noch überall irgendwelches Holz rum... Mir gefiel die Szenerie jedenfalls





Schon wieder so ein kleiner Weg





Und ein paar dicke Bäume hab ich auch gefunden. Wie klein so ein Fahrrad doch auf einmal sein kann...





Angekommen am Leuchtturm Darßer Ort. So eine Sehenswürdigkeit ohne den allgemein bekannten Automobilverkehr drumherum ist echt mal angenehm Unangenehm war, daß der Wind mir dann unten am Strand meine Sonnenbrille genommen hat. Habs leider zu spät bemerkt, und so war sie schon irgendwo hin verweht...





Infowanderweg zur Entstehung des Küstenwaldes. Leider stand da ein Schild "Für Fahrräder verboten" am Eingang. Hätte bestimmt Spaß gemacht. So bin ich halt zu Fuß durchgelaufen. Ist schon interessant, die Entwicklung der Landschaft mal auf kurzer Strecke bzw. innerhalb einer Stunde zu sehen.





Irgendwann wurde mir dann auch klar, daß ich den Weg vom Ende zum Anfang gelaufen bin War aber nicht so schlimm.
Sonst wäre mir das Bild wahrscheinlich entgangen.





Und das Bild ebenso. Hab auch noch mal nach meiner Sonnenbrille geguckt. War aber definitiv nicht mehr da





Hilft halt alles nix, dann mußte ich eben ohne weiter. Ein weiterer schöner Trail im Wald. Das war, meine ich mich erinnern zu können, ein Verzweiflungsfoto. Da waren irgendwelche Touris mit ihren Dreigangrädern unterwegs, die weder trailtauglich, noch überholbar waren. Also die Räder und die Touris Hab dann einfach öfter mal angehalten um ein paar Fotos zu machen und denen ein wenig Vorsprung zu geben.





Irgendwann war der Weg zuende, die Touris waren abgebogen und ich hatte wieder Sand vor mir





Also schnell mal einen halbwegs sandfreien Parkplatz für das GT suchen und die Kamera auspacken...





Fundstück. War aber zu klein, um sie zum Abendessen mitzunehmen





Etwas zu groß für ne Armbanduhr. Aber sehr schön anzuschauen und ziemlich genau ging sie auch

Ein paar Bilder sind noch übrig. Also für später. Bis dann

Kai


----------



## Road Rider (9. August 2015)

Hallo zum dritten,

@epic2006 : Danke für das Lob  Ich vermute, im Gegensatz zu Deinem Urlaub war meiner doch ziemlich konditionsvernichtend. War echt erstaunt, wie hoch unsere heimischen Mittelgebirge so sein können... Aber mittlerweile gehts wieder

Und nun letzte Runde:





Während einer Pause an der Unterkunft hatte es sich jemand auf meinem Vorderrad gemütlich gemacht.





Wie ich eingangs erwähnte, war ein Grund meines Besuchs, einige Freunde von der DLRG zu besuchen. Daher bin ich öfter mal bei deren Wachtürmen aufgeschlagen und hatte ab und an mal das Glück bei der einen oder anderen Übung anwesend sein zu dürfen. Diese hier war wohl eine derjenigen, die am meisten Aufsehen erregten. Die Rettungsschwimmerin in blau war vom Nachbarturm hinter dem Wellenbrecher her geschwommen und hatte dann an dessen Ende eine ertrinkende Urlauberin gespielt. Unter großer Aufmerksamkeit der umstehenden Strandurlauber wurde sie aus den Fluten "gerettet und erstversorgt" 





Wieder zurück auf der anderen Seite vom Deich. Die Strandstraße in Wustrow. Nicht besonders spektakulär, aber welcher Arbeitsweg ist das schon...





Ein letztes Mal an der Steilküste. Mal wieder bei ordentlichem Wellengang. 





Ein paar Einheimische hab ich auch ablichten können





Dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen im Darßer Wald. 





Fototapete in Farbe und in Stereo oder so ähnlich.





Letzter Tag. Das war einer der Tage, wo der Regen gerne schon mal waagerecht und in großen Mengen daherkam. Immer dann, wenn man gerade wieder fast getrocknet gewesen wäre...

Und dann war der Urlaub auch schon wieder vorbei

Einige Erkenntnisse hab ich jedenfalls mitnehmen können:

Es ist eine wirklich sehr schöne Gegend da oben rechts ziemlich weit weg von hier
Touris sind doof - die stehen einem immer im Weg, und man muß ständig drumherumfahren
1,4"-Slicks sind für die Gegend denkbar ungeeignet. Sollte ich noch mal hinfahren, werde ich wohl breitere Reifen unters Rad bauen
Frisch gebackener Backfisch schmeckt zwar echt gut, ist aber auch echt heiß und tut ganz schön weh...
Bei starkem Wind tut man eine Sonnenbrille bei Nichtgebrauch in die Tasche und steckt die nicht einfach an den Kragen
Soviel dann erst mal von mir. Sollte ich ab und an mal an die Kamera denken, kann ich ja auch mal noch Bilder hier aus der heimischen Umgebung zeigen. Da hats dann zumindest mittlere Erhebungen. Die wirklich Berge zu nennen wäre wahrscheinlich übertrieben. 

Und nun wünsche ich Euch eine schöne Woche und viel Spaß auf dem Rad

Kai


----------



## epic2006 (10. August 2015)

Ich war nicht im Urlaub, ich wohne da wo die Bilder entstanden sond

Urlaub steht erst noch an...


----------



## Road Rider (10. August 2015)

Ok, Fettnapf gefunden. Hätt ich mir anhand deiner nicht ganz hochdeutschen Worte aber auch denken können


----------



## epic2006 (11. August 2015)

Das mit dem Hochdeutsch könnte (kann) ich schon auch. Wui i oba ned imma

Faiafäing sog i bloß für die Eingeweihten vom letzten Treffe

Morgen in der Früh geht's weiter, Fat Tony ist wieder am Start...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. August 2015)

Hallo,

die Bilder sind total unterschiedlich aber beide Parteien zeigen Ihren Landstrich nicht minder schön. Vielen Dank für die wunderschönen Eindrücke!!!!!!!!

Ich bin eifersüchtig!!!! 

VG
peru


----------



## epic2006 (12. August 2015)

So, der frühe Vogel usw.

Heute war Start um 04:45h.

















Und Schirmchenkaffee gab's auch noch:





Gruß, Gerrit und Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (12. August 2015)

Ach Peter, nicht neidisch sein. Du weißt doch, bei uns regnets eigentlich immer....


----------



## Grenzacher (12. August 2015)

Eigenturm, Hausrunde... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grenzacher (12. August 2015)

Inzlingen, auch Hausrunde... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grenzacher (12. August 2015)

...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. August 2015)

Erkenn ICH doch sofort: ein GT SENSOR Carbon


----------



## Grenzacher (13. August 2015)

Nene, das ist eindeutig ein Sanction mit Sensor Parts...  lol... 
Habe keine aktuelleren Bilder, bin im Urlaub, neuere dann wieder Ende August


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lyteka (17. August 2015)

Seit langem mal wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs...





Hier sind bestimmt schon einige vorbei geradelt...





Rückzu war´s ganz witzig...


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2015)

lyteka schrieb:


> Seit langem mal wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön von dir zu lesen. Sieht ja nach viel Spaß aus. Sehen wir uns denn im September in Pottenstein? Wir würden uns freuen.


----------



## cyclery.de (17. August 2015)

Samstag im Trailcenter Rabenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (18. August 2015)

Hier ein kleines Video aus Rügen mit meinem Zaskar. Der Rahmen ist wirklich ein toller Allrounder.


----------



## epic2006 (18. August 2015)

Raindays...

























Gruß Gerrit und Lars


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2015)

Kennt man ja bei euch nicht anders


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## epic2006 (20. August 2015)

Raindays die Zweite.

"Ab Mittag klart es im Alpenvorland merklich auf, trocken und mit Sonnenschein am Nachmittag...." ham se jesacht....













Kurze, steile Rampe... HAHA. Ca 4km um 25-32% Steigung












Und der wunderschöne Soinsee, links am Bildrand ist die nächste Tragepassage (nicht) zu erkennen...




Mehr die Tage, z. B. Die Bilder vom Trail des Grauens.

Zitat:" Da brauchste kein Federweg, da brauchste Eier!"

Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## epic2006 (21. August 2015)

So, nun der Rest der Bilder. Aus der Tourenbeschreibung: ".....eine kurze Tragepassage nach dem Aufstieg zum Rotwandhaus....   ....kurz nach dem Soinsee nochmals kurz tragen, dann schöne Trailabfahrt, min 70% davon gut fahrbar..."

"Kurz" ist halt Definitionssache...

E-Bike




Die erste kurze Tragerei












Blick vom Elendsattel und der Rest der kurzen Tragepassage



Insgesamt haben wir so um die 5km getragen/geschoben. Ein Hoch auf Leichtbau

Der Trail des Grauens, schmal, ausgesetzt, ausgewaschen mit losen, kindskopfgroßen Kieseln












Und ein Murmeltier haben wir gesehen, leider zu weit weg und zu schlechtes Licht für die Kamera

Heute geht's mit Fat Tony zur Schlammschlacht an die Isartrails

Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## epic2006 (21. August 2015)

Heute Isartrails:

Das Material:





Die Truppe:





Mehr Material:





Der Weg...





Die Schlacht:









Impressions:









Gruß Gerrit, Fat Tony und Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (22. August 2015)

Top Fotos! Macht Spaß zu sehen/lesen!


----------



## Kruko (23. August 2015)

Heute mal mit der kleinen die Sonntagsrunde vom Treffen 2012 abgefahren. Formcheck nennt man das. 









Die Stelle werden einige kennen. Hier auch der Beweis, dass man das fahren kann und keinen Überschlag riskieren muss. 









Nele wollte es dann auch versuchen. Es fehlte aber dann doch die Fahrpraxis.





Am Ende musst ich doch etwas Hilfestellung leisten.





Aber trotzdem Respekt, dass sie es versucht hat.

War eine spaßige Runde.


----------



## Road Rider (23. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nach euren sportlichen Herausforderungen hab ich noch ein paar entspannte Bilder. Hatte in den letzten Tagen mal ein wenig Resteverwertung betrieben und ein GT für die Eisdiele zusammengebastelt Heute war dann erste Proberunde in gemächlichem Terrain mit ein paar Fotos und Eisessenseinkehr. Letztere leider ohne Beweisfotos, da es zu voll war, und ich mein Eis total unromantisch draußen auf dem Parkplatz auffuttern mußte.





Mein Weg führte mich durchs Weißtal. Unter der Eisenbahnbrücke bei Rudersdorf war ich schon durchgefahren.





Weiter ging es dann "bergauf" in Richtung Wilnsdorf.





Ein paar Kühe in ihrem Zuhause hab ich auch gesehen.





Und nen krummen Baum. 





Kurz vor zuhause kam mir dann noch ein passender Hintergrund in die Quere, und so entstand dann noch ein Fahrradbild

Und nun wünsche ich Euch eine schöne Woche

Kai


----------



## SteveOh (23. August 2015)

Hab mir als Reha Rad mein erstes GT gekauft:  nen 96er Borrego, und entsprechend meiner Verletzung zum wieder Einstieg "umgebaut". 
Fährt sich  top..


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. August 2015)

Hi Jörg,

dachte zuerst Du meinst mit "der kleinen" die Insa 

Aber gut dass ihr geübt habt, so ne Stelle gibts auch zum GT Treffen 

Meine Hochachtung, junge Dame!! In Pottenstein kannste wieder zeigen, was Du drauf hast

VG
peru



gt-heini schrieb:


> Heute mal mit der kleinen die Sonntagsrunde vom Treffen 2012 abgefahren. Formcheck nennt man das.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kruko (24. August 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> 
> dachte zuerst Du meinst mit "der kleinen" die Insa
> 
> ...


Na dann habe ich mir ja das richtige Rad fürs Treffen ausgeguckt. 

Insa war mit der Ketzerei auch mit. Sie war die Fotografin. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. August 2015)

Hi Jörg,

sollte def. passen, ich nehm wie immer mein "Sofa", aber jedes Hardtail reicht ebenfalls, es ist auch immer was zum Demmeln dabei...

Wenn meine Hand es zulässt, wollte ich alle Strecken in diesen 2 Wochen nochmal abfahren...bis heute tut der Hand aber noch nicht.

VG
peru



gt-heini schrieb:


> Na dann habe ich mir ja das richtige Rad fürs Treffen ausgeguckt.
> 
> Insa war mit der Ketzerei auch mit. Sie war die Fotografin.
> 
> Sent from my handy.....


----------



## Kruko (24. August 2015)

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke vom Wochenende





Achtung!! Ketzerei!!





Wegweiser 





Skeptischer Blick





Freuen uns schon auf Mitte September


----------



## mountymaus (25. August 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Skeptischer Blick
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_ 
Immer diese Bilder im Pofil...




_


----------



## Leuchtentrager (25. August 2015)

Stadtradl im bestimmungsgemäßen Einsatz :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grenzacher (25. August 2015)

.


----------



## Grenzacher (26. August 2015)

Nach dem Urlaub wieder ordnungsgemäß in Betrieb genommen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grenzacher (26. August 2015)

Hausrunde...:










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xA-T-Fx (26. August 2015)

@Grenzacher meiner Meinung nach eine sehr geschmackvolle Linienführung..die Schwinge..


----------



## Grenzacher (26. August 2015)

@xA-T-Fx
Dieses bike ist eine Offenbarung für mich... Ich war erst ein wenig skeptisch wegen des Gewichts von rund 12,5kg, aber das Ding klettert, es ist ein Gedicht. Der Rahmen ist bocksteif, den Kauf bereue ich nicht ein bisschen. 
Die Schwinge, die ist schon besonders gelungen... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xA-T-Fx (26. August 2015)

glaub ich dir gerne..ich bin zwar selber ein Carver-Fahrer,aber GT hat es mir rein optisch echt angetan
meins ist laut Beschreibung etwas schwerer. ca. 13,6kg, aber ich denke du wirst selbst mit deinen gut 12kg keine wirklichen Spaßeinbußen haben  und selbst bei meinem kann ich mich keineswegs beschweren
finde die Steifigkeit kommt beim Betrachten auch gut rüber..macht einen sehr vertrauensvollen Eindruck..
mein Wunsch in Zukunft ist ja noch ein Sanction Pro


----------



## Grenzacher (26. August 2015)

...ich hatte GT überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm... und dann hätte es der lokale Dealer in der Ausstellung gehabt. Musste dann erstmal recherchieren, eine Probefahrt und gemerkt: Hey der Hobel passt wie angegossen... Komme aus dem Cannondale Lager (seit 2002), zuletzt ein Trigger 1 Carbon, aber da musste ich einfach untreu werden... hat sich gelohnt! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xA-T-Fx (26. August 2015)

Glückwunsch dazu! optisch hat es sich jedenfalls bereits ausgezahlt ich hoffe ich werde ein ebensolches Gefühl bei meinem "Zukunfts-GT" erleben


----------



## Grenzacher (31. August 2015)

Mit dem Sensor Carbon pro unterwegs... 
Danke @Fomeracer für die Bilder.... Hat Spaß gemacht! 









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (2. September 2015)

Wir waren dann am Sonntag auch noch mal unterwegs.

































Hat trotz der drückenden Hitze Spaß gemacht...


----------



## pago79 (2. September 2015)

Nach kleineren Umbaumaßnahmen durfte das LTS auch mal wieder raus.
Leider hats der Dämpfer nicht ganz überlebt, das Ölbad ist mir nun ein wenig zu offen... 









Gruß
Lars


----------



## cyclery.de (2. September 2015)

Mein Bruder auf seinem 2011er Sanction 1.0:


----------



## cyclery.de (2. September 2015)

Und hier noch einmal in klein, aber bewegt:


----------



## Grenzacher (5. September 2015)

Heute ein paar Extrakörner verbrannt... 












Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## esp262 (14. September 2015)

stehende räder sind keine GT´s im Einsatz 

waren jetzt sonntag im Winterberg, nach nach 20 jahren hardtail mal mit fully (force sport 2015) mich mal angefreundet

das teil kann fliegen ja, den letzten spurng auf der dh strecke (10m oder wie lang der ist) war ich wohl zulangsam und habe nur 9 geschafft  habe dann kompleten federweg und mehr bei der landung genutz 

ansonsten die four cross alles geflogen 
dh war zu matschig und zu viele wurzel, mag ich nicht
slope style, den grössten drop reingedropt 

irgendwie geil das force, also mein Avalanche Pro ist erstmal im Urlaub 

leider sind videos alle kacke, weil die cam zu tief stand, bei den spüngen ging das noch einigermassen, schade 

2012 avalanche 








2015 Force


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (21. September 2015)

Endlich noch jemand, der in Jeans fährt.


----------



## esp262 (22. September 2015)

na klar doch  die enge Hose ist nix für mich


----------



## Kruko (12. Oktober 2015)

Zurück aus dem Urlaub und Fotos hochladen. 

Mountymaus auf den Trails  im Vinschgau. Hier zwischen den Ruinen der Montani-Burgen.






Weitere Bilder werden folgen....



Sent from my handy.....


----------



## tomasius (15. Oktober 2015)

Und mal wieder Bilder vom GT Einsatz! Und mal wieder mit einem GT Rennrad! 











Münsterland Giro 2015

Das 98er Edge Ti erhielt den Vorzug vor dem 2012er GT GTR Carbon Elite. 

Viele Grüße 

Tom


----------



## tomasius (15. Oktober 2015)

Und letzte Woche dann durch das Allgäu. 

Morgens nass und kalt...
















abends kalt und lecker! 






Tom


----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2015)

hey tom, bist ja ne richitge rennsa... geworden ;-)

sehr, sehr schönes edgi ti und ja, das büble bier habe ich mir damals auch mit aus dem allgäu nach hause genommen


----------



## tomasius (23. Oktober 2015)

Hi Volker!
MTB ohne Berge ist halt langweilig. Und immer auf der Landstraße den weißen Streifen nach hat durchaus auch meditative Aspekte! 
Wir trinken irgendwann noch einmal gemeinsam ein Büble. - Und wenn es beim Treffen 2021 ist. 
Gruß in die Schweiz! 
Tom


----------



## Kruko (23. Oktober 2015)

So, hier noch ein paar Eindrücke aus dem Vinschgau. Ich selber war mit der Ketzerei unterwegs. Die Maus hatte aber das Force im Gepäck und mächtig Spaß damit.

Blick ins Martelltal




Auf dem Tschilli-Trail

















to be continued...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (29. Oktober 2015)

Wieder stehend, aber korrekt, da im Einsatz als Fotomodell.


----------



## moped-tobias (31. Oktober 2015)

mal wieder das schöne Herbstwetter genossen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (31. Oktober 2015)

Noch eins von Anfang Oktober:






Ach warn das noch Zeiten in Kurz Kurz unterwegs ...

Schönes Wochenende allerseits!!

Tony


----------



## Manni1599 (3. November 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 432190
> Wieder stehend, aber korrekt, da im Einsatz als Fotomodell.



Tolles Foto, schönes Rad!


----------



## mountymaus (7. November 2015)

Vinschgau...

Untermontani, im Hintergrund Obermontani...





Trails ohne Ende...





Waalwege zur Bewässerung der der Felder und Plantagen...















Es war so toll... Freue mich auf nächstes Jahr...


----------



## Davidbelize (11. November 2015)

Das Bike ist aus dem Forum und wurde mir Gestern von Hermes gebracht.
Was soll ich sagen? Es ist einfach unglaublich wie gut dieser alte Kram funktioniert und aussieht.
Es kommen noch ein paar Syncrosteile ran ansonsten gibt es nicht viel zu verbessern.
Syncros Titanlenker mit Shim ist schon ersteigert.
Mein Dank gilt dem Verkäufer.


----------



## tofu1000 (11. November 2015)

Mensch David! Du auch mal wieder hier! Schön! Hier mal ein kurzer Eindruck vom letzten Wochenendtrip nach Freiburg im Breisgau:


----------



## esp262 (23. November 2015)

hier mal paar bewegte Bilder von den letzen Wochenenden mit dem Force X Sport 2015 als die Bikeparks noch offen waren 

Winterberg, machte gut bock, Rad alles top  nur etwas rutschig an einigen Stellen und Four Cross war leider schon zu

Willingen hat etwas mich und mein Rad zerlegt 
Die DH strecke hat es in sich wenn man die nicht kennt, man hat öfters einfach mal ein nichts  hinterm Hinderniss oder Es spalltet sich in 2 seiten. das Spalten hat mich 2 mal zu Boden geworfen weil ich genau mittig in der Schräge gelandet  bin 

Rad: hat eine nicht schöne Delle am Steuerrohr, Kurbel krum, Hinterrad spiel 
Ich: Leichte Schlürwunde am Oberbein, rechte Schulter wohl derbe überstreckt, nach 2 Wochen kann ich mein arm auch wieder mal hoch heben 

DH Stecke macht dennoch bock, aber da muss man mehr als paar Mal gefahren haben, sau schnell, jetzt wo ich die Videos ausgewertet habe, könnte man an vielen Stellen noch etwas schneller ballern
die Freeride dannach kam mir echt larm vor dass ich bei einigen Sprüngen einfach zu weit geflogen bin , im Keller gelandet


----------



## aggressor2 (24. November 2015)

Gute Musikwahl!


----------



## esp262 (25. November 2015)

@aggressor2  danke


----------



## Grenzacher (10. Dezember 2015)

25.10.2015 auf dem Belchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (10. Dezember 2015)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> mal wieder das schöne Herbstwetter genossen...
> Anhang anzeigen 432481 Anhang anzeigen 432482 Anhang anzeigen 432483



Ein Zaskar mit ner Magura, und ich dachte, ich wäre in Magdeburg der einzige mit dieser Kombination  Sachen gibts


----------



## moped-tobias (11. Dezember 2015)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ein Zaskar mit ner Magura, und ich dachte, ich wäre in Magdeburg der einzige mit dieser Kombination  Sachen gibts



Och, mir ist in MD sogar noch nie ein weiteres (mir unbekanntes) Zassi über den Weg "gelaufen"! 

Aber ist das exotisch oder ungewöhnlich? Magura (Bremse oder Gabel?) & Zaskar? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Triturbo (11. Dezember 2015)

Magura Gabel habe ich am Zassi noch nicht gesehen, denke schon, dass es selten ist. Zumindest hier. Ich habe aber ein aktuelleres, die echten GT Fanatiker haben meist ja nur ein Auge für die schönen älteren Klassiker.


----------



## ZHL98 (11. Dezember 2015)

OTE="moped-tobias, post: 13437803, member: 143161"]Och, mir ist in MD sogar noch nie ein weiteres (mir unbekanntes) Zassi über den Weg "gelaufen"!

Aber ist das exotisch oder ungewöhnlich? Magura (Bremse oder Gabel?) & Zaskar? Keine Ahnung. [/QUOTE]
Hey


----------



## ZHL98 (11. Dezember 2015)

Hey Jungs, gibt noch einige Zassis in MD.
Drei davon stehen bei mirB-)


----------



## Ketterechts (1. Januar 2016)

Wünsche Euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr und bleibt gesund - gibt nix wichtigeres .

Hier ein kleines Selfie mit GT von der heutigen Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (7. Januar 2016)

Endlich mal wieder im Schnee spielen.


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2016)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr und bleibt gesund - gibt nix wichtigeres .


recht hast du! wünsche ich dir und der famliy auch


----------



## Triturbo (16. Januar 2016)

Das GT Chucker ist noch nicht mal fertig aufgebaut aber bei dem tollen Wetter habe ich es schnell noch mit Restern zusammengesteckt und musste sofort raus. Der kleine und verspielte Rahmen macht bei Schnee einfach richtig gute Laune. Leider war nur das Telefon dabei und das spuckt bei Dunkelheit keine guten Fotos aus.


----------



## GTdanni (18. Januar 2016)




----------



## Jinpster (20. Februar 2016)

Tja, Falsches GT zur falschen Zeit.


----------



## esp262 (23. Februar 2016)

Die Geschichtsbücher rausgekrammt

Ich mit Avalanche 1997 in Willingen aufm bikefest


----------



## Queristmehr (14. März 2016)

So nochmal was neues 
War zwar nur ein Spot aber die Zeit war knapp. 

Macht richtig Bock das sanction


----------



## epic2006 (27. März 2016)

So, endlich auch mal wieder mit dem GT unterwegs.





Kurz nach der Bank musste ich umdrehen, Schnee bis über's Knie...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## zarea (28. März 2016)

Mal was von der Ostsee zu Ostern.


----------



## cyclery.de (28. März 2016)

Kleine Nachmittagsrunde mit meinem Großen:








Bild hat mein Fünfjähriger gemacht, daher Kopf ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (30. März 2016)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Kleine Nachmittagsrunde mit meinem Großen:
> Bild hat mein Fünfjähriger gemacht, daher Kopf ab



Seh nix


----------



## Triturbo (30. März 2016)

Montag waren die Bilder noch da.


----------



## cyclery.de (31. März 2016)

Merkwürdig, dass sie verschwunden sind. Ich zumindest sehe sie noch. 
Sind nun neu übers Forum eingebunden


----------



## der_ulmer (3. April 2016)

Heute Einstellrunde nach Neuaufbau:






Das Material wäre schon mal Startklar fürs Treffen 2016, jetzt muss nur der Fahrer in Form kommen und die Single Trailer Kupplung dran ...

Grüßle aus München,
Tony


----------



## battiwr (9. April 2016)

Bismarckturm armeleuteberg


----------



## Queristmehr (13. April 2016)

leider etwas unscharf aber ich mags trotzdem......


----------



## epic2006 (13. April 2016)

So, die Tour von vor zwei Wochen ist jetzt schneefrei.





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (19. April 2016)

Mal was vom letzten WE:













Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (21. April 2016)

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jinpster (21. April 2016)

Kannst du bitte mal Berge in Richtung Leipzig schieben?!


----------



## epic2006 (21. April 2016)

Nö, ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation hier ganz zufrieden

PN schreiben, Urlaub einreichen und wegen Unterkunft und Guiding geht dann schon was zahm...


----------



## Jinpster (21. April 2016)

dann sag ich bald mal


----------



## Triturbo (30. April 2016)

Samstagsrunde im vollen Gange, das Trainings-GT schlägt sich wie immer bestens und schreit förmlich nach Vollgas


----------



## esp262 (30. April 2016)

Das fury mal tiefergelegt


----------



## moped-tobias (2. Mai 2016)

Mal der Jugend von heute gezeigt, was man alles mitm Avalanche so machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (3. Mai 2016)

Sattel zu hoch


----------



## esp262 (5. Mai 2016)

Das Fury im Winterberg bißchen gequallt


----------



## Zaskar1998 (6. Mai 2016)




----------



## esp262 (8. Mai 2016)

Bisschen unseren Wald missbraucht


----------



## Triturbo (10. Mai 2016)

Oft habe ich mit diversen Leuten am Tisch gesessen und aus Spaß gesagt: "Lass doch einfach mal nach Berlin fahren" (aus Magdeburg). Letzten Samstag war es dann soweit, 200km, 22 Uhr ging es in der Dämmerung los und um 9 sind wir dann in Berlin angekommen. Dank bestem Licht (SON Edelux), 15 Energie-Riegeln und der ein oder anderen Sparkasse, die uns Nachts vor dem Erfrieren gerettet hat ist dieses Projekt nicht gescheitert. Als Bike Pack am Zaskar diente eine Tüte mit ein paar Pedalriemen befestigt, genug Platz für Schuhe und Jacke. Nochmal würde ich es nicht machen (die Sattelüberhöhung und generell die Sitzposition sind dafür einfach ab 80km zu anstrengend) aber jetzt weiß ich, welche Vorteile ein Reise- und Trekkingrad bringt


----------



## Jinpster (10. Mai 2016)

Warum macht man das Nachts?


----------



## zarea (10. Mai 2016)

Jinpster schrieb:


> Warum macht man das Nachts?


Autobahn frei.


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Mai 2016)

Na um Morgen warme Schrippen zu essen


----------



## Triturbo (10. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte mich wirklich noch nie so sehr auf einen Becker gefreut, wie an diesem Tag! Unglaublich, wie Backwaren einem aus dem Tief holen können. 



Jinpster schrieb:


> Warum macht man das Nachts?



Naja, wir hatten eine 6 Tage Woche, meine Dame war auch verreist und denn hatten wir nichts besseres vor  So hatten wir die Zeit auf unserer Seite und natürlich ist es mal ne Erfahrung: Navigieren bei Dunkelheit, schlaflos im Sattel, wie reagiert der Körper, wie gut ist das Licht und kommt man mit den ganzen Umständen klar. 40 km nachts sind wir schon ab und an gefahren, Herrentag hatten wir 100km durch Thüringen gedreht. Da bekommt man schonmal Lust auf mehr.


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Mai 2016)

Schönes Ding! Respekt! Und wenn man solch eine Krawalltour schon am Stück durchzieht, warum nicht in der Nacht? Schon  allein die (eigentlich nicht) fehlenden Autos sind schon Grund genug. Man kann entspannt die Straße nutzen, auch mal nebeneinander fahren und die oftmals lästigen Ampeln sind auch aus. Und dann, wie GT-Sassy schon schrieb, in ne Schrippe mit ordentlich Hackepeter beissen, die man vorher mit Berliner Schnauze von der Bäckersfrau auf den Tresen gedonnert bekommen hat. Klingt beinahe perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (29. Mai 2016)

So, heute mal getestet:





Geht wie Sau die Kiste, auch sehr schön agil, trotz der großen Räder. Nur in schnellen Kurven bilde ich mir ein, dass es nicht so feinfühlig ist wie das Zaskar mit 26" und dass man mehr Kraft braucht, um den Radius zu halten.


----------



## esp262 (11. Juni 2016)

Road gap, Check


----------



## ceo (12. Juni 2016)




----------



## zarea (17. Juni 2016)

Nach Regen folgt oft Sonnenschein.


----------



## epic2006 (18. Juni 2016)

...und nach Sonnenschein oftRegen Willkommen bei den Raindays 2016





























Es ist echt schön, wieder Titan zu fahren, der Klang der Steinchen die gegen das Unterrohr prasseln, der Ton des Wasserstrahlsbeim anschließenden bikewash

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## esp262 (23. Juni 2016)

ÄMittwoch Winterberg Besuch, 
Sehr geil , dann hatte die fury kein Bock mehr und hat mich abgeworfen 

Knie dick, Oberschenkel dick, Aber fast wieder schmerzfrei laufen


----------



## Jinpster (23. Juni 2016)

Gt verleiht Flügel oder so? Hast du den Abgang  etwa von da oben an der Rampe gemacht? Autschn. 
Gute Besserung


----------



## esp262 (23. Juni 2016)

Rampe ist nicht ganz gerad vor der Landung, dann war ich zu schnell, beim Absprung bisschen irritieren lassen und bin mit dem Vorderrad genau da gelandet wo die Rampe wieder gerade wird.
War ziemlich rechts, bin noch oben geblieben aber das Rädchen ging Fliegen


----------



## epic2006 (25. Juni 2016)

Heute mal ohne Wasser von oben





Da hat schon fast was gefehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. Juni 2016)

Der Weg ist das Ziel:


----------



## battiwr (29. Juni 2016)

Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg  .


----------



## epic2006 (3. Juli 2016)

Kurze Runde wegen Wetterlotto:





Nu is Abwaschen angesagt, auf der Abfahrt gibt es glaub' ich jetzt keinen Dreck mehr...









Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Road Rider (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

heute ist ein Tag, an dem ich auch mal wieder mit einem GT unterwegs war. Das Wetter ließ es endlich mal zu
Nur hab ich leider keine schönen Bilder von anspruchsvollen Trails zu zeigen. Sattdessen war heute Siegtal Pur (also autofreies Siegtal) angesagt, und so konnte man auf unserer schönen Hüttentalstraße spazierengehen oder auch herumradeln.

Noch schnell vorneweg, man verzeihe mir das ästhetisch äußerst ansprechende Schutzblech am Vorderrad, hatte aber leider kein schwarzes mehr griffbereit. Und ganz ohne wollte ich bei vielleicht vorbeikommendem Regen auch nicht losziehen




Gleich am Anfang mußte ich wegen Umleitung mal durch den Tunnel fahren. Wäre ja lieber auf der anderen Tunnelseite gestartet, ging aber wegen Baustelle nicht.




Macht aber auch nix, so konnte ich gleich ein ImTunnelFoto machen




Wegen schönem Wetter hab ich noch mal schnell angehalten und ein Foto vom Rad vor Beton gemacht. Im Hintergrund sieht man übringens einen Teil von Siegen.




Bin dann weitergeradelt zum Zelt eines befreundeten Fahrradhändlers und hab da den Nachmittag über mitgeholfen, kranke Fahrräder wieder zu heilen. Waren halt im Wesentlichen mal wieder diejenigen Räder, die einmal im Jahr anläßlich dieser Veranstaltung aus dem Keller geholt werden... Wei dem auch sei, hat jedenfalls mal wieder Spaß gemacht




Zwischenzeitlich haben wir das in hiesigen Kreisen schon seit langem kursierende Gerücht, das besagt, daß man Kinder in Ortlieb-Rucksäcken transportieren kann, endlich verifizieren können Hatten uns dafür den ca. 8jährigen Junior vom benachbarten ADFC-Stand ausgeliehen




Kurz nach dem Abbau haben wir dann noch die letzten Kilometer auf der fast leeren Straße genossen und sind noch schnell ein paar Kilometer da entlanggeflogen. Und dann war der Tag auch wieder vorbei.

Wünsche Euch nun noch einen schönen Rest vom Sonntag

Kai


----------



## epic2006 (5. Juli 2016)

So, heute die Runde vom Treffen 2014 in entgegengesetzter Richtung und ohne Regen...





Futter gab's auch





Bis zum Nächsten, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (10. Juli 2016)

Und der nächste Einsatz:









Schnee hab ich auch noch gefunden 





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (12. Juli 2016)

Am Samstag auf Sonntag wieder 150 km gefahren, diesmal Ca. 10 Std bei Nacht  das Talera im Reiseradaufbau hat sich dabei bestens geschlagen und wird mit der Zeit weiter modifiziert. 200km waren es insgesamt und bis auf kleine Details gab es absolut nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Tinkerer (12. Juli 2016)

Gestern eine kleine Tour mit Abstecher zu dieser Aussichtsstelle gemacht:






Ich muß allerdings gestehen, daß ein Abschnitt da rauf für meine 7 Gänge dann doch zu steil war.  (Oder die 100km vom Freitag waren noch nicht regeneriert...) War eine schöne Runde, aber nach etwa 20 Kilometern ist der Lampenhalter vorne abgebrochen. Vielleicht sollte man einfach nicht das Billigste von Billigsten nehmen.


----------



## esp262 (15. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß nicht warum das Video so abkackt, aber egal, war ja schnell gemacht


----------



## Kruko (23. Juli 2016)

"Streckensuche" fürs GT-Treffen!!

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen, was euch so erwartet...
Lug ins Land









Fasches Rad und anderer Tag, aber Strecke passt 

Nienover




Wassermühle Nienover




Sollingturm








Nuer Teich zwischen Uslar und Dassel




Hochsollingturm




Blick zum Monte Wau Wau


----------



## cyclery.de (23. Juli 2016)

Heute ging es in die Bikewelt nach Schöneck. Seit 4 Jahren mal wieder auf einem DHler gesessen.


----------



## esp262 (24. Juli 2016)

Die Strecke ist ja sehr geil

Hat das x5 schaltwerk das überlebt?


----------



## cyclery.de (24. Juli 2016)

Ja, das Schaltwerk schon. Aber die Kefü nicht ganz, da ich einmal ordentlich aufgesetzt bin.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Juli 2016)

Hättest was gesagt, hätt man sich ja mal treffen können....Du Nase 



cyclery.de schrieb:


> Heute ging es in die Bikewelt nach Schöneck. Seit 4 Jahren mal wieder auf einem DHler gesessen.


----------



## cyclery.de (24. Juli 2016)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hättest was gesagt, hätt man sich ja mal treffen können....Du Nase



Sorry Peter, hatte nicht auf dem Schirm, dass es bei Dir in der Nähe ist. Werde sicher noch mal hinfahren (wahrscheinlich aber nächstes Jahr), dann melde ich mich :-D


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Juli 2016)

Kä Thema, sind des öfteren mal dort. Die Jump Line müsste ich allerdings noch wengla üben.....



cyclery.de schrieb:


> Sorry Peter, hatte nicht auf dem Schirm, dass es bei Dir in der Nähe ist. Werde sicher noch mal hinfahren (wahrscheinlich aber nächstes Jahr), dann melde ich mich :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (6. August 2016)

So, noch ein/zwei Schnappschüsse der letzten beiden Touren, einmal Längental Feierabendrunde:





Und einmal Rechlkopf Feierabendrunde:









Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (8. August 2016)

Von heute, kleine Runde zum Mittagessen auf den Blomberg





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Jinpster (8. August 2016)

Feierabend. ...da springt  einem auf dem Heimweg doch glatt  der Biergarten vor das Rad.


----------



## Triturbo (8. August 2016)

Und ein schönes Rad!


----------



## epic2006 (8. August 2016)

Immer diese bösen bösen Biergärten...

Mich hatte heute auch einer erwischt...

Das Rad hat def. was, was ist denn das für ein Rahmen, Cirque?


----------



## Jinpster (9. August 2016)

Ist ein Nomad Rahmen. Seit kurzem mit Gepäckträger. Leider optisch nicht mehr ganz so geil, dafür erspart es einem im Sommer den nassen Rücken vom Rucksack. Ich werde alt und denke bequem.  Zum Glück ist man ja auch im Alter nicht vor diesen Biergarten Fallen sicher.


----------



## moped-tobias (13. August 2016)

Vor einer Woche hab ich mich auf dem Xizang mal den Brocken hochgequält. Die Strecke dahin war öfter äußerst "holprig", hat aber trotz aller Anstrengung sehr viel Spaß gemacht!

Am Ottofelsen....




und irgendwo im Wald


----------



## epic2006 (14. August 2016)

Ich war auch wieder mit dem Xizang unterwegs, Lars war auch dabei, es ging zur Pleishütte im Karwendel













Irgendwie ist seine Bremse.... naja, war halt zu und nix ging mehr. Nach einer kurzen Kühlung im Bach hat sie dann bis zu PP durchgehalten. Das kommt davon, wenn man kein GT fährt

Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## epic2006 (15. August 2016)

So, heute wieder unterwegs gewesen, es ging zum





Von Hinterriß über den kleinen Ahornboden





Links im Bild die Bergahornbäume, sollen recht selten sein. Weiter hinauf über irgendeinen Sattel zum Karwendelhaus





Blick vom Karwendelhaus Richtung? (dahin, wo wir nicht hergekommen sind)





Und noch eins von zwischendurch, weile so nett ist





Und retour durch das Johannestal, atemberaubende Ausblicke!





Schön war's!

Gruß, ein Harzer und ein Spinner

Und ich habe eine Jemse jesehn



war nur mal wieder zu langsam mit der Knippse, sind verdammt schnell die Viecher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (16. August 2016)

So, heute gab es voll auf die zwölf! Erst Forstautobahn:





Dann richtig aufwärts, das Verzögerungszeug freut sich schon auf die bevorstehende Aufgabe





Noch eine kleine Herausforderung in Form eines Uphilltrails





Aber dann, Panorama. Die Hütte dürfte einigen noch vom Treffen 2014 in Erinnerung sein, man muss sich nur Platzregen und schwarze Wolken dazudenken...





Aber nun, wie Lars es kurz erwähnte: "Wurzelporno" nahe der Senkrechten Aber mit dem DH tauglichen Xizang kein Thema.... wobei sich der Fremdhersteller auch sehr gut geschlagen hat....









Das ganze gespickt mit ein wenig Trail im Felsabsturz...





da war auch wieder so ein Bergahorn, OmG, so selten...
Weiter geht's, für "Männer"









Nochmal Wurzeln in der Vertikalen





Und unglaublich, aber wahr, wer genau hinschaut, kann den Ghostrider sehen





Saugeile Tortur, äh Tour, beim zweiten Mal schaffen wir den Trail zu 75%

Gruß, die Zwei


----------



## epic2006 (17. August 2016)

So, heute leider ohne Foto, die letzte "Bergtour" zum Kaiserschmarrn essen auf den Blomberg. Knappe 150km und ca. 4400HM in vier Tagen, das reicht für einen entspannten Urlaub. 
Morgen besuchen wir den Tony und werden mal ketzerisch eine Crossertour durchs schöne Würmtal wagen, danach geht's in den Harz, wieder Wurzeln Schreddern und sich schon mal an Mittelgebirgstouren für das Treffen gewöhnen...

Schee war's mal wieder und wir freuen uns auf Bad Karlshafen


----------



## tofu1000 (18. August 2016)

Eure "Rennberichte" sind immer wieder toll zu lesen! Nur beschleicht mich dabei immer das Gefühl, dass ihr in 14Tagen Urlaub mehr km runterreisst, als ich im ganzen Jahr....


----------



## epic2006 (19. August 2016)

Steve, das liegt nicht an uns

Und Rennen fahren wir nicht, da es bei einem Rennen immer nur einen Gewinner geben kann. Da Du uns ja kennst, kannst Du erahnen, dass wir uns dsnn wochenlang anzicken würden, wer denn nun gewonnen hat und dass das eben genau so eben nicht sein kann usw. ... 

So würden keine Km zusammenkommen und hier keine Bilder landen und Alle wären traurig, außer uns, weil wir vor lauter Zickerei keine Zeit zum traurigsein hätten 

Ick freu mir schon auf's Treffen


----------



## pago79 (19. August 2016)

Ick freu mir ebenso aufs Treffen, aber vorher gibt es noch ne Woche Harzer Wurzeln zu aklimatisieren...


----------



## Jinpster (20. August 2016)

Auch mit dem Zaskar fährt man in die bösen Biergarten Fallen. Aber nach 70 km War ich da gar nicht  so böse über die Falle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Road Rider (21. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte heute Abend endlich mal wieder ein GT und eine Kamera dabei. Aber irgendwie ist mir aufgefallen, daß ich immer nur Bilder mache, wenn gerade kein Wald drumherum ist Auch war die heutige Tour nicht wirklich anstengend, sondern ging nur zum Eisessen und Stadtspaziergang mit Freunden Aber für ein paar Bilder hats trotzdem gereicht. Nun denn hier also ein paar urbane Impressionen mit einem schwarzen GT in der Dunkelheit:




Unterm Siegener Wahrzeichen, dem Krönchen. 




An irgendeinem Geländer...




...und an ein Kunstwerk gelehnt. 

Und nun wünsche ich euch eine Gute Nacht und einen schöne Rest vom Wochenende

Kai


----------



## Jinpster (21. August 2016)

Eigentlich  ein schönes Wochenende da alle gt's bewegt wurden.heute ging es zum audio Spam beim highfield festival. Bis dahin alles fein, nur ein Dornenbusch hatte was gegen meinen Reifen. Natürlich nix dabei zum flicken, aber wer sein Rad liebt der schiebt.


----------



## epic2006 (23. August 2016)

So, gestern 60km im Harz abgespult, viel Trail, viele Wurzeln und viele fiese Pflanzen die stechen, beißen und einen nicht lieb haben...









Ach so, Schlamm gab's auch ausreichend...





Halt alles was zu einer runden Tour dazugehört

Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## epic2006 (25. August 2016)

So, der nächste Spam

"Kurze" "entspannte" Runde von Goslar über die Okertalsperre





das Ganze bei abartigen Temperaturen und dem Bikepark von gestern in den Beinen, da war "Fahrwerkskühlung" bei jeder Gelegenheit angesagt





Dann zum Torfhaus rauf, mit Blick auf den Brocken. Kurze, sehr kurze Überlegung, soll' wir noch, sind bloß 8km....





Dann doch lieber den





Kaiserweg, genau. Guter Weg mit viel viel Spaß!





Geniale Tour, unterm Strich 60km und ca 1100HM.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (25. August 2016)

Wir wünschen noch viel Spaß beim erholen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## epic2006 (25. August 2016)

Wir sind jung und dynamisch, ham'se jesacht...

Jetzt ist erstmal Pause angesagt, damit wir beim Treffen wieder anreißen können


----------



## Kruko (25. August 2016)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Wir sind jung und dynamisch, ham'se jesacht...
> 
> Jetzt ist erstmal Pause angesagt, damit wir beim Treffen wieder anreißen können


Gute Wahl. Der Peter ist wohl verdammt fit. Willst du auch rennradeln?


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## epic2006 (25. August 2016)

Isch abe gar gein Rennrad

Hab nur die beiden MTB's dabei. Dem Peter geben wir einfach a bissl Kaltschale in der Früh, das bremst die Fitness a wengerl ein


----------



## cyclery.de (30. August 2016)




----------



## esp262 (31. August 2016)

@cyclery.de 
hält das x5 schaltwerk oder auch schon in einzelteile zerfallen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (31. August 2016)

Hält alles sehr gut!


----------



## cyclery.de (1. September 2016)

Joyride, Whistler


----------



## Lousa (1. September 2016)

Klasse Bilder und hammer Rider


----------



## Triturbo (1. September 2016)

Wo wir gerade bei Downhill sind, hier mal ein Ski Lift Foto aus dem Harz


----------



## cyclery.de (1. September 2016)

Sehr schön, wahrscheinlich genau das richtige Rad für den Harz, oder?


----------



## Tinkerer (3. September 2016)

Gestern Abend Einsatz im Großstadtdschungel:





Quelle

Gesucht wird dieses Rad:


Spoiler












*€dit:* Auf der FB Seite der CMWPT sind noch mehr Fotos vom Freitag aufgetaucht:






Hier ist das Rad gewissermaßen als Vierbein-Fotostativ im Einsatz.


----------



## Triturbo (3. September 2016)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Sehr schön, wahrscheinlich genau das richtige Rad für den Harz, oder?



Ja, für den Harz ist es echt perfekt. Schön leicht und verspielt aber trotzdem haltbar. Leider hat die Fox ständig spiel.


----------



## cyclery.de (10. September 2016)




----------



## esp262 (11. September 2016)

Bisschen das Force gequält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (23. Oktober 2016)

Winterberg hat uns mit dem schönen Wetter beschert


----------



## ceo (23. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Oscar1 (26. Oktober 2016)

Das Cirque ...mein zuverlässigstes


----------



## 6ix-pack (30. Oktober 2016)

Zaskar im Herbst


----------



## Kruko (30. Oktober 2016)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Zaskar im Herbst



Verdammt steil :-;


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## esp262 (30. Oktober 2016)

Hab Keller etwas aufgeräumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (20. November 2016)

Schon wieder fast 3 Monate her. Schön war es gewesen.


----------



## esp262 (23. November 2016)

schönes bild


----------



## STILO83 (14. Januar 2017)

Heute mal den Hometrail auf Schnee gefahren, zwar etwas anstrengend aber das Bike ist auch auf Schnee super zu fahren!
Ich liebe das Sanction, für mich das perfekte Enduro!


----------



## tomasius (12. März 2017)

Ich bin verliebt! 
Das Grade ist der Wahnsinn. Ob Straße, Schotterpiste oder Gelände: Es fährt sich einfach genial!





















Der Frühling kann kommen!

Und beim nächsten Mal packe ich wieder eine ordentliche Kamera in mein Handgelenktäschchen. 

Tom


----------



## Ketterechts (13. März 2017)

Schickes Teil Tom .
Mal ne Frage , so generell:
Wie klappt das den mit dem Bremsen im Gelände,  wenn man keine Zusatzbremshebel hat ?
Dann muss man doch den Lenker in der Rundung greifen , oder ?
Hintergrund meiner Frage :
Ich liebäugel auch mit so nem Crosser ,aber tue mich unheimlich schwer mit dieser Rennrad Griffposition .
Hab da auch schon was nettes von GT erstanden , leider taugt das wohl nicht zum Crosser , da zu wenig Reifenfreiheit .


----------



## STILO83 (19. März 2017)

Heute mal ein bisschen am Trail gewesen!


----------



## Jinpster (24. Mai 2017)

Twins


----------



## Jinpster (13. Juni 2017)

Ich habe am WE mal das Zaskar zum 24h Rennen ausgeführt.


----------



## tomasius (18. Juni 2017)

Und das Grade überzeugt mehr und mehr! Es macht einfach riesig Spaß damit. Egal welcher Untergrund, es fährt sich traumhaft. Klar, gewisse MTB Passagen meide ich, liegt aber wohl eher am fehlenden Mut, bzw. am Vorhandensein altersgerechter Vernunft. 


























































Also Ben, fahre es Probe und besorge dir ein Grade! Das mit der Griffposition ist zwar in der Tat gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber man fährt auch gut mit den Händen auf den Schalt-/Bremsgriffen.

Gruß aus dem Urlaub, ähm aus der Elternzeit!

Das Bierchen war nach der Tour! 
Tom


----------



## epic2006 (21. Juni 2017)

So, nach langer Fotoabstinenz auch mal wieder was von mir:

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2162248]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2162245]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2162246]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2162247]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2162244]
	
[/URL]

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (25. Juni 2017)

Gestern unterwegs mit dem LTS 

Alter Falter greifen die Avids giftig auf den Ceramic Felgen -


----------



## epic2006 (1. Juli 2017)

So, zurück aus dem Kurzurlaub:

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2166512]
	
[/URL]

Lago di Ledro und Tremalzo waren angesagt, letzterer mit viel Wasserkühlung für die Bremse, waren ja immerhin 1600 Tiefenmeter am Stück...

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2166513]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2166514]
	
[/URL]

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## cyclery.de (2. Juli 2017)

Seit JAHREN mal wieder auf dem RR gesessen.


----------



## Onegear (6. August 2017)

Ich hab gestern mal das Zassi von 380m Höhe (Graz City) auf 1450m Höhe gescheucht auf den Schöckl rauf. War wunderbar und bis auf ein zwei kleine Stellen auch bergab gut fahrbar (die 8km lange DH Piste hab ich dann doch lieber den vollvisierten Jungs überlassen ).

Nur komisch, dass ein paar Rennradfahrer auf der Abfahrt auf Asphalt dann aufgrund der brüllenden Hügi im Hinterrad rechts fahren und einen mit offenem Mund mit 70km/h passieren lassen


----------



## battiwr (16. August 2017)

Eine sich wiederholende jährliche Veranstaltung. TransAlp[emoji605]


----------



## cyclery.de (15. Oktober 2017)

Gestern zum Abschluss der Saison noch mal in Bozi Dar (Tschechien) gewesen. So wurde das Fury wenigstens zweimal in diesem Jahr bewegt 


 
Dort waren merklich mehr GT zu sehen, als man es hier in D gewohnt ist!


----------



## battiwr (15. Oktober 2017)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> So wurde das Fury wenigstens zweimal in diesem Jahr bewegt .



Am Heck Deines Autos :hahaha:?


----------



## cyclery.de (15. Oktober 2017)

battiwr schrieb:


> Am Heck Deines Autos :hahaha:?


Hauptsache es hat überhaupt mal Frischluft geschnuppert!


----------



## battiwr (16. Oktober 2017)

Okay, ich kenne deine Probleme selber nur zu gut.

Einmal noch vom letzten Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urbancrank (19. Dezember 2017)

Tolle Räder hier!
Hier mein LTS


----------



## battiwr (20. Dezember 2017)

Hast du noch etwas mit photoshop gearbeitet. Gefällt mir richtig gut. Würde es sogar als bild an die wand hängen.


----------



## urbancrank (20. Dezember 2017)

battiwr schrieb:


> Hast du noch etwas mit photoshop gearbeitet. Gefällt mir richtig gut. Würde es sogar als bild an die wand hängen.


Etwas mit den Instagram Filter...


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Januar 2018)

Heute mal die neue Schlechtwetterdreckfräse ausgeführt. Fetzt.


----------



## epic2006 (8. Februar 2018)

Bei uns braucht’s momentan mal wieder eher Schneefräse statt Dreckfräse


----------



## ceo (26. Februar 2018)

kleine ausfahrt am letzten wochenende. beim bildergucken fiel mir auf: alle gt's sind von 93/94


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (15. April 2018)

Heute mal wieder das Talera artgerecht im Harz ausgeführt  Ich liebe dieses Rad einfach. Mit kompletter Deore 2x10 Gruppe, Supernova Beleuchtung und bald auch B+M E-Werk + Frontgepäckträger gibt es keine Grenzen mehr. Perfektes Reiserad mit MTB Qualitäten.


----------



## Triturbo (10. Juni 2018)

Nach dem letzten Post über mir auch wieder über 200km draufgelegt. Ist einfach das beste All Terra Pferd im Stall


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Juni 2018)

Heute war mal wieder Zeit für ne ausgedehnte Runde. Schee wars!




Ich bin mir sicher, dass hier ursprünglich mal ein Weg war.




Aber nachdem ich mit den Schuhen am Lenker auch diesen Teil hinter mich gebracht hatte, ging es so schön weiter wie es schon begonnen hat.




Die Reifen fahren sich übrigens prima. Jedoch wollen sie partout nicht vollends in die Felge springen und eiern noch etwas... Die neuen Enduro-Seals verrichten ihre Arbeit weitestgehend unauffällig, das Losbrechmoment ist noch etwas höher. Und ich fürchte, ich hab ein 545er Pedal zerritten...


----------



## Jinpster (18. Juni 2018)

@tofu1000 Zwenkauer See? Neben dem überflutetem Weg geht der Singletrail durch den Wald wenn du dort warst wo ich denke. Zwenkauer See Richting Markleeberger See?! 
Am Wochenende kommt das GT wieder beim Heavy 24 zum Renneinsatz. Heißt  ja schließlich auch Zaskar Race. Da sollte Name auch mal Programm sein.


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Juni 2018)

Jinpster schrieb:


> @tofu1000 Zwenkauer See? Neben dem überflutetem Weg geht der Singletrail durch den Wald wenn du dort warst wo ich denke. Zwenkauer See Richting Markleeberger See?!
> Am Wochenende kommt das GT wieder beim Heavy 24 zum Renneinsatz. Heißt  ja schließlich auch Zaskar Race. Da sollte Name auch mal Programm sein.



Alles genau richtig erkannt!  Den Singletrail kenn ich, war aber einfach zu neugierig um nicht durch das neue Flussbett zu eiern...

Viel Spaß in Karl-Marx-Stadt!


----------



## cleiende (4. Juli 2018)

Dann melde ich mich mal aus dem Urlaub mit einem eher untypischen GT





Habe ich schonmal gesagt daß ich diese leeren Departementsstrassen unglaublich schön finde? Wenn nicht, dann hiermit.





Wunderbar!
Gruss aus Hossegor.


----------



## cyclery.de (8. Juli 2018)

Melde mich auch aus dem Urlaub im Kanada, wo ich mal die Vielseitigkeit des Sanction testen möchte.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Juli 2018)

@cleiende und @cyclery.de ...viel Spaß im Urlaub und schickt mal noch a paar schöne Bilder


----------



## cyclery.de (9. Juli 2018)

Erster kurzer Test wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen! Gut fährt's sich...


----------



## Jinpster (9. Juli 2018)

Das Nomad mal wieder schöne 3 Tage durch 3 Bundesländer gekutscht. Und da einem Kumpel vor kurzem 2 Bikes geklaut wurden, habe ich kurzerhand das Zaskar verborgt.
Er war begeistert und wollte es gleich behalten. Nix gibts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (13. Juli 2018)

Heute knapp 900hm zum Rainbow Lake.


----------



## cyclery.de (15. Juli 2018)

Erste Bikepark-Erfahrungen für den Nachwuchs (nicht auf GT unterwegs).


----------



## cyclery.de (17. Juli 2018)

Es ist einfach schön hier in British Columbia.


----------



## cyclery.de (18. Juli 2018)

Leider neigt sich der Urlaub dem Ende. Heute gab's eine Tour von Whistler nach Squamish (ca. 70km). Navigation durch Komoot über traumhafte Trails. Ein wahres Paradies hier!


----------



## burschilan (15. August 2018)

Moin,
fährt noch jemand am Sonntag in Hamburg mit seinem GT Dackelschneider die 100erRunde?

Gruß 
Björn


----------



## RidingHobbit (17. August 2018)

Hey, hier ein Bild von meine GT singelspeed umbau. an dem rad ist nurnoch der Vorbau und lenker orginal 
bau an dem Fahrrad schon 6 Jahre herum.
wie findet ihr es?


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2018)

RidingHobbit schrieb:


> Hey, hier ein Bild von meine GT singelspeed umbau. an dem rad ist nurnoch der Vorbau und lenker orginal
> bau an dem Fahrrad schon 6 Jahre herum.
> wie findet ihr es?



Welches GT???


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. August 2018)

Selbst wenn der Rahmen von GT wäre, ist das Ergebnis nach 6 Jahren Bauzeit nicht mal für nen 2 Jahrigen akzeptabel..

Aber es sind ja grad wieder Ferien , da trollt wieder so mancher..


----------



## tofu1000 (19. August 2018)

Jetzt seid doch nicht so kratzbürstig, auch wenn's nicht jedermanns Geschmack ist. Und ein GT ist es meiner Meinung nach schon - wenn auch "nur" ein Outpost oder Timberline anatomica. Wenn's ihm Spaß bringt, passt es doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. August 2018)

Servus,

ich war zwar mit dem Dackelschneider bei der Historica unterwegs, aber GT RR hatten ja schon immer ein kleines Plätzchen hier:

Im Kopfsteinpflaster-Anstieg am Collm:





Auf der Abfahrt vom Collm:





@GTdanni : leider hab ich nimmi gecheckt wo Du jetzt standest...hab zwei Verpflegungen ausgelassen, weil ich mich an das Motto halten wollte: wir hatten ja nüscht...da braucht man a net dauernd fressen...und wie man auf den Bildern sieht hab ich ja noch Reserven.

Die Strecke (158 km) war echt geil, gut gewählt, schöne Landschaften und der Schnitt war mit knapp 30 km/h auch ganz gut. Ich war wie immer alleine unterwegs, da ich die meisten RR-Fahrer einfach nimmer versteh mit ihrem dämlichen Gepresse an jedem noch so kleinen Anstieg.

Am Ziel wartete mit Steve aka tofu1000 dann noch netter Besuch, der mich dazu noch formidabel verköstigt hat. Zuvor gabs allerdings noch schnell 2 Maßen Kellerbier an der Trabrennbahn..wir haben natürlich auch noch die schönen Räder bewundert.

Alles in allem ein tolles Event. Wäre toll, wenn mal eine kleine Gruppe GT Jünger zur Historica zusammen käme. Mit nur 1100 HM auf 158 km ist da Terrain ja sehr flach und imho sind die Strecken damit für jeden machbar.

VG
peru


----------



## GTdanni (27. August 2018)

Na ich stand von 09:00Uhr bis 17:30 Uhr am KP 6 in Fremdiswalde. 

Schade das es nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## RidingHobbit (27. August 2018)

Kruko schrieb:


> Welches GT???



es ist wie tofu schon gesagt hat ein Timberline Anatomica. ich besitze es seit ca. 17 Jahren und hab es mit in den letzten Jahren für meine Bedürfnisse umgebaut.




peru73 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der Rahmen von GT wäre, ist das Ergebnis nach 6 Jahren Bauzeit nicht mal für nen 2 Jahrigen akzeptabel..
> 
> Aber es sind ja grad wieder Ferien , da trollt wieder so mancher..



also wenn du nicht weißt ob es überhaupt ein GT ist frage ich mich ob du dich damit auskennst.

und wieso bist du mit dem umbau nicht zufrieden? was hätte ich deiner Meinung nach anders oder besser machen sollen das es einem 4 Jährigen genügt?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. August 2018)

Bevor Du dich mit mir anlegst zeigst erstmal die Kappe am OR...wenn ein GT Logo drauf ist, dann ist es ein GT, wenn nicht wäre ich ab jetzt gaaaanz vorsichtig an Deiner Stelle...

Ich schraub schon ein paar Jahre länger als Du an GTs und habe schon wesentlich mehr Räder aufgebaut als Du jemals in die Finger kriegen wirst...

Du hast leider keine Ahnung, weil es von diesen Teilen einige "Kopien" im GT TT Stil gegeben hat. Auch wenn du es nicht glauben magst, hat GT das TT nicht erfunden und auch kein Patent drauf...es kann also ganz einfach ein NoName Hersteller sein, die wurden im Übrigen auch hier schon gezeigt..

Zu Punkt 2: echt? das fragst Du noch? Da zeigt sich ganz klar wer keine Ahnung hat. So ein kruder zusammengewürfelter Haufen gehört in den Vergewaltigungs-Faden.

Lass es Dir klauen und starte einen neuen Versuch. Etliche tolle Beispiel hast Du hier im Forum, bis in 6 Jahren..

Ich bin jetzt hier raus, das "Rad" hat schon viel zuviel Aufmerksamkeit bekommen...




RidingHobbit schrieb:


> also wenn du nicht weißt ob es überhaupt ein GT ist frage ich mich ob du dich damit auskennst.
> 
> und wieso bist du mit dem umbau nicht zufrieden? was hätte ich deiner Meinung nach anders oder besser machen sollen das es einem 4 Jährigen genügt?


----------



## Triturbo (27. August 2018)

Freunde, aus dem Alter sind wir doch eigentlich raus, oder?


----------



## burschilan (27. August 2018)

Ich war ja bei den Cyclassic auf der 100er Strecke unterwegs.

Bis zum Verpflegungspunkt hatte sich eine gute Gruppe direkt aus dem Startblock gefunden. Da ich aber nicht angehalten habe, war ich ab da hauptsächlich alleine Unterwegs, immer auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gruppe, am Springen. Das Löcher zufahren hat ordentlich kraft gekostet.

Eigentlich wollte ich das Team Scream Trikot anziehen, das neue Trikot war aber etwas Kleidsamer und aufgrund des Materialgemisch auch angenehmer zu tragen.
Schön war das ich unterwegs gefragt wurde was ich den für ein cooles Bike hätte! Das gab dann direkt noch etwas emotionalen Rückenwind!

Mit meiner Zeit war ich auch sehr zufrieden. Immerhin meine schnellste Zeit.

Es war jetzt das dritte mal das ich in Hamburg gestartet bin, aber bestimmt nicht das letzte mal. Spätestens in 4 Jahren wenn meine Tochter auf der 60er Starten darf bin ich wieder in Hamburg

Gruß

Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (1. September 2018)

Brrrr...


----------



## tofu1000 (2. September 2018)

@cyclery.de : Deine letzten Bilder sahen irgendwie gemütlicher aus....

Ich war letzte Woche mal ein bisschen in der Dresdner Heide unterwegs. Und auf einmal stand ich vor diesem Campertraum:





Und heute gab's ne heldenhafte Sonntagsrunde mit viel Dreck und dem höchsten Berg Leipzigs - brachiale 153m über dem Meeresspiegel! Am Ende standen also 37km und heftige 300hm auf der Uhr!


----------



## Moonhill (1. Oktober 2018)

@tofu1000 ...hoffe, du hattest die Kilometer dem Stadtradeln gutgeschrieben  Hab dich zur Radnacht gesehen. Bin immer noch im Trance vom Anblick deiner Avid Arch Supreme :O


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Oktober 2018)

Moonhill schrieb:


> @tofu1000 ...hoffe, du hattest die Kilometer dem Stadtradeln gutgeschrieben  Hab dich zur Radnacht gesehen. Bin immer noch im Trance vom Anblick deiner Avid Arch Supreme :O



Na aber logo! War aber nicht mit oben abgebildeten Bravado (gehört nem Freund) unterwegs, sondern mit einem vierzigjährigem Dackelschneider. 


Ach, und auch wenn wir versäumt haben ein Beweisfoto zu schießen: Der Peter hatte die wilde Idee einer deutsch-deutschen Tour am Tag der deutschen Einheit. Gesagt, getan, stand er heute Mittag vor der Tür! Und pünktlich zum Tourstart gab's natürlich feinste Regengüsse und Sturmböen. Aber schiet drop! Wir sind gemütlich über ein paar nette Trails um Leipzig gescheppert, sind Scheisshaufen aller Art ausgewichen, haben bei Indianern Bier getrunken, haben sächsische Touris erschreckt (Peter) und hatten am Ende mal wieder schockierende 300hm auf der Uhr. Aber zum Ende gab's trotzdem nen Eimer Kohlenhydrate. Und schee war's! (so schee wie's mit dem Peter halt sein kann...)


----------



## Triturbo (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich war mit meinem Talera im September 600 Kilometer in Italien unterwegs. Lugano, Mailand, Genua, La Spezia, Maranello, Bologne, natürlich ohne Probleme oder defekt. Bis auf Rahmen und Gabel ist zwar auch nichts mehr original, aber die Basis war für mich perfekt


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Oktober 2018)

Vorwärts immer, rückwärts nimmer! 

Den Steve und Peter in Ihrem Lauf hält weder Scheiß noch Regen auf!

Danke an Steve für den netten Tag mit Trailsurfing und wie immer lecker Pasta! 

War ein krasser Kontrast zu Amorbach  Trotzdem habe ich gelernt: es ist selbst auf dem kleinsten Hügel Platz für nen kleinen Downhill Trail 



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ach, und auch wenn wir versäumt haben ein Beweisfoto zu schießen: Der Peter hatte die wilde Idee einer deutsch-deutschen Tour am Tag der deutschen Einheit. Gesagt, getan, stand er heute Mittag vor der Tür! Und pünktlich zum Tourstart gab's natürlich feinste Regengüsse und Sturmböen. Aber schiet drop! Wir sind gemütlich über ein paar nette Trails um Leipzig gescheppert, sind Scheisshaufen aller Art ausgewichen, haben bei Indianern Bier getrunken, haben sächsische Touris erschreckt (Peter) und hatten am Ende mal wieder schockierende 300hm auf der Uhr. Aber zum Ende gab's trotzdem nen Eimer Kohlenhydrate. Und schee war's! (so schee wie's mit dem Peter halt sein kann...)


----------



## cyclery.de (14. Oktober 2018)

Kurze Brötchenrunde.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Oktober 2018)

Ein neues LTS! Fahrbericht bitte


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. Oktober 2018)




----------



## cyclery.de (14. Oktober 2018)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ein neues LTS! Fahrbericht bitte


Bin es ehrlicherweise erst ca. 75km im sehr leichten Gelände gefahren. Und auch fehlt mir der Vergleich mit dem bisherigen Sensor, welches ich noch nicht gefahren bin. Daher kann ich kein 100% fundiertes Feedback geben. Was in jedem Falle auffällt ist die Sicherheit, die dieses Bike vermittelt. Trotz seiner Klassifizierung als Trailbike mit 130mm fühlt es sich fast genauso potent an wie mein 2014er Force Carbon mit 150mm. Ich denke, dass hier auch die 29" Laufräder einen Beitrag leisten, da Wurzeln u.ä. einfach leichter überrollt werden. Wie bei vielen GTs schien der Entwicklungsfokus auch hier eher auf Spaßorientierung gelegen zu haben, was absolut in meinem Sinne ist. Denn darauf kommt es mir an beim Mountainbiken. Ansonsten bin ich weiterhin großer Fan von 1 x 12. Frage mich, wieso es damals Umwerfer gab. 

Bist gerne auf eine Probefahrt eigeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Oktober 2018)

Hi Sebastian,

na dass das neue Sensor mehr Sicherheit vermittelt ist schon vorstellbar. Wahrscheinlich sind die LR wegen 29" auch a bisserl schwerer und werden von daher das Rad noch mehr stabilisieren.

Für mich wäre insbsondere interessant, ob das Heck wie beim alten Sensor wegsackt. Ich hab nun schon den Dämpfer überarbeiten lassen,  und es ist auch besser, aber das Heck steht einfach zu tief im Federweg. Deshalb hab ich immer das Gefühl, die Front wird zu stark entlastet und der Grip ist natürlich auch weg. Das merkt man beim Fahren auch deutlich, an der Front ist einfach in Kurven nicht genug Grip vorhanden, Reifenwahl hin oder her...das ist eigentlich mMn das größte Manko am alten Sensor. Und auf einen sinnvollen Dämpfer wechseln ginge nur mit Avalanche DH, der ist mir aber deutlich zu teuer.

Das neue wäre genau deswegen interessant. 
Komm doch mal zum GT Treffen 2019 und bring a Testrad mit. Ein weiteres neues Radl neben dem G...T ist aktuell nicht drin. 

Also vielleicht kannst ja noch a paar km machen und Eindrücke sammeln. Dank Dir.

Beste Grüße
Peter


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Oktober 2018)

Peter, ich hab ja keine Ahnung, warum du deine Zeit bei diesem Wetter auf dieser Insel vertrödelst, da hat's ja net a mal a gscheite Bratwurschd!  

Die Sachsen sind kurzerhand am Wochenende in den Harz eingefallen und haben sich bei feinstem Kaiserwetter kreuz und quer durch den Harz gepflügt. Samstag ging's auf den Wurmberg und dann mit einigem auf und ab zwischendurch auf den Achtermann. Aber das Anstrengendste an diesem Tage war die anschließende Suche nach einem gescheiten Abendbrot. Lokale waren zwar genug vorhanden, Sitzplätze aber nicht. Egal, irgendwann gab's doch noch Pasta, Bier und Schnaps (in frei wählbarer Reihenfolge). 
Sonntag ging es dann nochmal auf den Achtermann, danach folgte über den gemeinen Rütteltrail eine kurze Stippvisite an der großartigen Unterkunft des GT-Treffens 2009, dann haben wir uns irgendwie im zick-zack durch die Tourimassen auf den Brocken gejagt um anschließend über verblockte und teilweise menschenleere Trails noch weiter durch den Harz zu reiten, um an diesem Tage letztlich 50km und 1000hm auf der Uhr zu haben. Es war mal wieder ein Fest!


----------



## Moonhill (16. Oktober 2018)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 783621 Anhang anzeigen 783622
> Kurze Brötchenrunde.


...echt in Beucha gibts Sonntag einen offenen Bäcker  oder musstes du da bis L.E. fahren?


----------



## Moonhill (16. Oktober 2018)

Auch mein Zasi durfte nochmal dieses Jahr Sommerluft schnuppern. Gruppenausfahrt der Leipziger Mountainbiker/innen mit einer gemütlichen Naumburger Runde wurde gefahren; 51km/1009Hm und 15km/h im Schnitt. Bei 26°C brauchte es wieder mein Korrosionsschutztuch auf dem Oberrohr  
....so nun hat Zasi aber Winterpause.


----------



## cyclery.de (16. Oktober 2018)

Moonhill schrieb:


> ...echt in Beucha gibts Sonntag einen offenen Bäcker  oder musstes du da bis L.E. fahren?


Tatsächlich gibt's in Beucha einen Sonntagsbäcker.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Oktober 2018)

Jo Steve, is ja gut, ich weiß auf Malle war die ganze Zeit Mistwetter. Rund um Arta is immer noch Ausnahmezustand..und es schüttet die nächsten Tage wieder..aaaaber:

"Regenfahrt macht Birne hart!" Außerdem muss ich die  10 TKM Jahresfahrleistung auf Malle vollmachen... 

Diesmal bin ich ja in Cala Ferrera, lieber Steve, und da könntest sogar Du glücklich werden, es gibt direkt am Hotel ein Bio-Restaurant für Vegetarier!!!!! Hab ich mir gleich mal ne Tofu-Wurst rausgelassen...

Und außerdem könntet ihr Sachsen ja was pfeifen, wenn ihr in den Harz fahrt...komm ich halt mal vorbei...



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Peter, ich hab ja keine Ahnung, warum du deine Zeit bei diesem Wetter auf dieser Insel vertrödelst, da hat's ja net a mal a gscheite Bratwurschd!


----------



## tofu1000 (23. Oktober 2018)

Peter, war nicht bös und gleich recht nicht gehässig gemeint. Und da ich wusste, dass du auf Malle weilst, hab ich gar nicht erst bescheid gesagt. Ansonsten hätten wir dich schon in den Harz komplimentiert! 

Tatsächlich hätt ich auch mal wieder Bock auf Malle. Gerade wenn ich gerade so aus dem Fenster schau...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Oktober 2018)

Hase , wusst ich doch, dass Du dass nicht bös meinst...aber es war wirklich net soooo tolle, Oktober-Malle mach ich nie wieder. Und die Folgen des Unwetters waren nicht so wirklich tolle. Als ich in Arta (Ermita Betlem) war, haben sie den lange gesuchten Jungen tot aus dem Schlamm gebaggert...da war ich scho echt fertig und kommst Dir scho ganz schee bleed vor, wenn Du dort dann selig Urlaub machst...


----------



## tofu1000 (28. März 2019)

Man sagt ja "der Wind ist der Berg des Nordens". Aber da wir ja im Osten nüscht ham, nicht mal Berge, haben wir neulich die ortsbekannten Hügel des Leipziger Umlands mit knackigen Windstärken kombiniert. Herausgekommen ist ne schöne Tour mit überraschend guten Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (24. April 2019)

Anstrengende Fahrt durch die Wüste von Jerusalem zum Toten Meer.


----------



## Triturbo (25. April 2019)

Sehr coole Sache! Ein Reisebericht wäre interessant


----------



## Davidbelize (26. April 2019)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Man sagt ja "der Wind ist der Berg des Nordens". Aber da wir ja im Osten nüscht ham, nicht mal Berge, haben wir neulich die ortsbekannten Hügel des Leipziger Umlands mit knackigen Windstärken kombiniert. Herausgekommen ist ne schöne Tour mit überraschend guten Trails.


 Schorfheide  Brandenburg


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (12. Juni 2019)

GT Outpost im Einsatz - hat sich wacker geschlagen.


----------



## Ketterechts (21. Juni 2019)

Ich war auch mal wieder in der Ecke vom letztjährigen Treffen unterwegs 

31km und 850hm - die ham echt nen Knall da drüben


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. Juni 2019)

Trainierst scho wieder?

Bin auch grad wieder aus der Palz zurück...weiß grad net was ich als Strecke anbieten soll. Wenn man goile Trails will, dann ists scho a ganz scheene Keulerei ner Berch nuff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (23. Juni 2019)

peru73 schrieb:


> Trainierst scho wieder?



Aber sischer .

Ist aber mit Familie garnicht so einfach im Terminkalender unterzubringen - ganz davon abgesehen , dass die Schulter zwackt , die Hände taub werden  und das Gewicht auf Winterniveau stagniert .

Aber da die WADE uns leider nicht begleitet , sehen wir nicht ganz so chancenlos am Berg aus


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Juni 2019)

So seh ich das auch. Wenn wir Mitte August bei 40 Grad im Schatten erstmal 10 km auf der Waldautobahn hochkeulen müssen, dann muss jedes Gramm eingespart werden. Bei mir geht do aber a nix weg....die Plauze wird einfach net klenner..

Ich schreib Dir auch nochmal ne PN wegen dem Camping...ihr habt aufgrund des Wohnwagens eine Sonderstellung..im wahrsten Wortsinne...mehr dann heute Nach per PN!


----------



## Ketterechts (27. Juni 2019)

Weiste Peter ,das Problem mit der Plauze im Alter ist folgendes :
Doppelt so schnell da wie früher 
Doppelt so schwer wegzubekommen wie früher 
-> vierfacher Aufwand um ein Ergebnis zu erzielen 
Und deshalb Heute vor der Arbeit nochmal bissl geradelt 









Einfach geile Trails da in Amorbach :
Zuerst hoch zur Gotthardsruine , dann über den Sommerberg ( Samstagsrunde nur anderstrum ) zum Nordic Walking Trail und dem Albertstrail ( Sonntagsrunde ) , dann rüber zum Bopphüttentrail ( Sonntagrunde ) und über Beuchen zur Trailabfahrt zur Siegfriedsquelle ( Abschlusstrail am Samstag ). Die Trails entschädigen einen immer wieder für das teilweise garstige Bergauffahren .


----------



## Jinpster (20. Juli 2019)

Die alljährlich Männer Runde auf dem GT. Leipzig - Berlin - Leipzig durch feinsten Brandenburger Sand-Waldboden und noch schönere Kopfsteinpflaster Passagen. 
Im August darf das gute Stück dann noch an die Ostsee.


----------



## cyclery.de (31. August 2019)




----------



## pago79 (31. August 2019)

Montag in Innsbruck


----------



## pago79 (31. August 2019)

Letzte Woche Samstag Aueralm


----------



## Triturbo (3. März 2020)

Das gute alte Karakoram wollte mal wieder artgerecht bewegt werden:






Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, nur eine Hinterradbremse wäre manchmal doch besser gewesen


----------



## moped-tobias (3. März 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Das gute alte Karakoram wollte mal wieder artgerecht bewegt werden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sohlener Berge? Bin ich auch schon gern mal rumgedonnert, da habe ich mir am starren Zassi lieber ne Federgabel gewünscht. ?


----------



## Triturbo (4. März 2020)

Ja, genau! Bin schon lange keine Federgabel mehr gefahren, ich weiß gar nicht mehr, was die machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (15. März 2020)

Moin werte Rotznasen.

Nachdem ich 2019 tapfer meinen Urlaub gespart habe, um im Januar mal wieder Freunde in Fernost zu besuchen (kein Visum für China bekommen, auf den Philippinen landunter wegen Vulkan war, bin ich halt drei Wochen zuhause geblieben. ? So hatte ich noch eine Woche Urli übrig, die mit der Hullga auf nem Roadtrip an der italienischen Mittelmeerküste verbracht werden sollte. Ab gestern. Naja, war nix. Also doch fliegen. Florida. Ach nee, das Toupet! Also Portugal. Nee.

Naja, gibt schlimmeres. Egal, zurück zum Thema, also Rattfahren.





Ich weiß, ich hab den Schwerpunkt (oder auch Fokus) "falsch" gesetzt. ? Tat aber Not. Unterwegs übrigens im Supermarkt Wegbierse eingesammelt und tatsächlich vorm leeren"Hygieneartikelregal" gestanden. Bis dahin dachte ich das wär ne Mär.? Ganz ehrlich, bis dahin dachte ich, dass der hier versammelte Menschenschlag ganz vernünftig wäre...

In diesem Sinne: Ich hoffe, ihr habt alle genug Cakehauspappe. Ist schließlich nicht so, dass das Wasser bei uns ausse Wand kommt. Oder frei nach Goethe: "Das Land, in dem der toitsche Toitone nicht sicher gehen kann, dass er sich jederzeit die Nougatrinne mit vierlagigem Klosettpapier, doppelt gelegt, abwischen kann, geht bald unter."


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. März 2020)

Lieber Stevo,

wie viele Bierse ham wer denn scho wieder? 

Ich wollte ab Freitag auch wieder zum TL nach Malle. Kannste jetzt wohl auch knicken, obwohl jeder was Anderes sagt.

Haste dann noch Urlaub? Dein Geschreibsel war wengla wirr  Dann könnten wir ja wengla fohr...

VG
peru


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. März 2020)




----------



## tofu1000 (15. März 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Lieber Stevo,
> 
> wie viele Bierse ham wer denn scho wieder?
> 
> ...



Was? WAS? WAS?!?  Hab mich selten so klar und verständlich ausgedrücktet!

Naja, die Chancen nach bzw. von Malle zu kommen werden wahrscheinlich von Tag zu Tag kleiner... Aber ich mutmaße es ist eh wurschd WO du dich durchseuchen lässt. Bin gerade mit der Hullga auf dem Weg ins Elbi, aber vielleicht sind wir Freutag schon wieder daheim! Da können wir seeehr gern ne Runde aufs Pferd!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. März 2020)

Ok, dann sprech mer nochmal. Auf Malle herrscht auch strenge Ausgangssperre. Da macht ein TL keinen Sinn, außer im einarmigen Reißen?


----------



## Triturbo (17. März 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


>



Cooles Ding, welche Größe ist das? Medium?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. März 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Cooles Ding, welche Größe ist das? Medium?


L ...GT Zaskar Carbon Expert...fährt sich saugeil. Ich wollte nie 29er fahren, nie 1x12 und auch nie Carbon aber die Probefahrt hat mich fertig gemacht . sofort gekauft. (1,84m, 87er SL)


----------



## Triturbo (17. März 2020)

Gefällt mir auch echt gut, und vor allem in artgerechter Haltung


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. März 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch echt gut, und vor allem in artgerechter Haltung


Danke, ich fahr hier fast nur im Dreck..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (27. März 2020)

Das Resterampenrad macht echt Spaß.


----------



## ad-mh (27. März 2020)

Meine Frau fährt ein Pantera.
Passende Decals habe ich hier liegen, allerdings nicht den Pantera Schriftzug. 
Kann da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. April 2020)

Servus zusammen,

da ich im Winter absoltu fleißig war und stetig KM gesammelt hab und ich aktuell nimmer weiß, wo ich mit dem Renner noch hin soll, hab ich mal wieder ein MTB ausgepackt. Jeder der mich kennt, weiß um meine Vorliebe: .......B-A-L-L-E-R-N.... Griffel von der Brems und laufen lassen...

Da es bei uns in Hof nix zum Ballern gibt musst ich  halt zum Kornberg...wenigsten a paar km berchnunder 

Die Story dazu im Strava Kommentar, ich schreib des net nochmal alles hier rein...






						Follow Gary "Moreno" on Strava to see this activity. Join for free.
					

Join Gary "Moreno" and get inspired for your next workout




					www.strava.com
				




















VG
peru


----------



## Moonhill (28. April 2020)

Mit dem Eisenschwein Wildererpfad und Gehlberger Bergpfad im Thüringer Wald unter die Stollen genommenen. Leider macht sich bei dem Oldi das Fehlen einer Liftstütze bemerkbar.....hätte man echt gebrauchen können.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (1. Mai 2020)

73km Gravelrunde mit breeeiiitem Grinsen


----------



## cyclery.de (2. Mai 2020)

Hier auch Gravelrunde:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Mai 2020)

Hi,

scheena Buildln zeigt ihr da! 

Ich hab heut auch mla wieder das GT ZR 1.0 rausgekramt und hunnertvieundsiebtsch gemacht. 5.000 KM sind damit für 2020 erreicht. 

Das Rodachtal is immer wieder schee....aber ohne HM gehts dann doch immer net. Die Heldenkurbel mit 53/39 und die 25er Kassette samt dem verfluchten Gegenwind in diesem Jahr ham ganz schee Körner gekostet. Durch den Sch...Wind kommst bei uns auch nimmer auf nen gescheiten Schnitt...

Daten, Daten, Daten:





Meine Lieblingsstelle in Dürrenwaid. Die haben auch noch die schönen, alten Schienenbusse im Einsatz. Hab leider kein Bild mit nem GT...





...und Pavé geht immer (man sieht auch den alten Ersatzteilträger-Schienenbus):





Euch noch nen schönen Restsonntag!

VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (4. Mai 2020)

Mein absolutes FAHRrad mal wieder im Hängerbetrieb ausgeführt





Die obligatorische Pause nach je 1h Fahrt mit der Picknickkönigin ( und wie es sich für eine Dame gehört mit wärmender Decke unterwegs )

Das Zaskar im sorglos Trimm :
Fox 80 - XT Antrieb - Gustav M und HS33 für die Verzögerung

In diesem Setup jetzt schon seit Jahren unterwegs


----------



## tofu1000 (4. Mai 2020)

ad-mh schrieb:


> ...
> Pantera Schriftzug.
> ...



Ha! gerade im Fotoalbum entdeckt!





Sind sogar Originale. Schreib mir mal ne PN, falls die Suche noch aktuell ist. Dann geh ich mal suchen ob sie tatsächlich noch da sind! ?



peru73 schrieb:


> ...
> 5.000 KM sind damit für 2020 erreicht.
> ...





Ketterechts schrieb:


> ...
> im Hängerbetrieb ausgeführt
> ...



Ihr seid echt zwei Helden! Echt ey!  Der eine ballert mal eben 175km weg um die 5000km für 2020 voll zu machen, der andere knallt ständig mit mindestens 30kg Zusatzgewicht durch die Heide! Deshalb, genau DESHALB hab ich immer Angst mit euch auf ne Runde zu gehen! Mein Respekt!


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (5. Mai 2020)

Ich freue mich gerade so dermaßen über die Bude


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Mai 2020)

Berlin ist fast Autofrei....


----------



## Ketterechts (11. Mai 2020)

@tofu1000  -  extra für dich 

Samstag





Sonntag 








Und das hat nix mit unlauteren Trainingsmethoden zu tun , sondern ist dem Umstand geschuldet , dass man als Eltern momentan - neben dem Beruf - Lehrer , Kindergärtner , sowie Animateur spielen darf - ohne Spielplätze , Freunde oder Tierparks zu nutzen . 
Da bleibt einem net viel und Biken geht halt immer ( und macht Spass )

Durch die ganzen Beschränkungen sind Solofahrten momentan nur selten drin , da Kerstin gegenüber bissl unfair .

So langsam wird es besser - die Spielplätze sind schonmal ne grosse Erleichterung


----------



## Onegear (12. Mai 2020)

Brav bewegt ihr alle euer Altmetall ;-) 

Ich hab am Wochenende mal das große Zassi von St. Andrä auf die Pöllinger Hütte gescheucht (ca.1350hm Aufstieg) und bin ein paar nette Trails runter gebrettert   
Läuft ganz gut die Kiste trotz etwas viel Übergewicht ? ? Gekauft übrigens im November '18 beim Sebastian (@cyclery.de ).


----------



## 369er (12. Mai 2020)

habe auch ein pantera ergattert und auf der Suche nach dem passenden Schriftzug - dieser hier ist nicht identisch zu meinem  - hast du noch andere vom pantera?,



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ha! gerade im Fotoalbum entdeckt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Mai 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> trotz etwas viel Übergewicht ? ? [/USER] ).
> 
> Wer jetzt?? Fahrer oder Bike???  Bei Dir konzentriert sich das Körpergewicht doch aber eh nur an den Waden...


----------



## Onegear (13. Mai 2020)

Der Fahrer ist rank und schlank wie immer   Nur unterhalb der Knie wie gewohnt etwas dicker 

Das Zaskar kämpft mit 2323g Laufradgewicht (OHNE Felgenband, Schnellspanner, Kassette, Reifen und Schläuchen) 
Aber was Neues von DT Swiss ist schon in Aussicht, damit die Kiste mal irgendwann unter 12kg kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (18. Mai 2020)




----------



## Triturbo (19. Mai 2020)

Geil, wie filmt man das so?


----------



## cyclery.de (19. Mai 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Geil, wie filmt man das so?


Mit einer 360° Kamera. Hatte sie an einem Selfiestick seitlich neben dem Rucksack.


----------



## Ketterechts (21. Mai 2020)

Heute mal die Trails vom 2018er Treffen heimgesucht - das erste Mal dieses Jahr richtig Gelände fahren - Solotour , da mein E-Bikekumpel leider verhindert war - hab ich mir zum Vatertag gegönnt .










Und irgenwer hat mein GT Trikot zu heiss gewaschen - das spannt bissl um die Mitte rum 

Happy Trails

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. Mai 2020)

Da werden Erinnerungen wach

Die Trikots musst übern Winter anders lagern...bei mir ist des nämlich auch immer so


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Mai 2020)

Hmm, alles was unter größter Anstrengung in den wärmeren Monaten in die Gliedmaßen gepumpt wurde, scheint innerhalb kürzester Zeit ungehindert wieder in die Körpermitte zurückzufließen, sobald es gegen 0°C geht....


----------



## pago79 (30. Mai 2020)

Der Stahlklumpen durfte auch mal wieder an die frische Luft.
Macht immer noch Laune...


----------



## ceo (1. Juni 2020)

zwei klassiker im regelmäßigen einsatz


----------



## Ketterechts (2. Juni 2020)

Urlaub ist toll 

Zeit genutzt um endlich wieder ein Stahl GT im Stall zu haben und das Carbon GT artgerecht zu bewegen 

Kurz vor der Einfahrt in die Franken-Fall-Gedächtnis-Abfahrt :





Nach der Abfahrt an der SiegfriedsQuelle (Zittenfelder Quelle)





Nach der Abfahrt von der Fusspilshütte 





War ne geile Tour mit dem Best-of-Amorbach , aber jetzt sind die Beine platt - ich werd echt zu alt für den - ne stimmt net - macht immer mehr Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasg2466 (3. Juni 2020)




----------



## thomasg2466 (3. Juni 2020)




----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Juni 2020)

Au contraire monsieur....Sie meinten wohl den "voll geplanten, supercoolen Franken-Superman" mit voller Punktzahl in der A UND B-Note..

Interessanter als mein Abgang war wohl eher, dass ein ganz Harter gemeint hätte, es wird es erst gejammert wenn das Blut im Schuh schmatzt und dann selber wegen nem Mini-Kratzer rumgefletscht hat ?

Ich sage keine Namen, aber er spricht unsere Sprache!!!!!!

VG
peru



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Kurz vor der Einfahrt in die Franken-Fall-Gedächtnis-Abfahrt :


----------



## Ketterechts (13. Juni 2020)

Heute nochmal schönes Wetter 

Also ab auf die MIL 1 nach Miltenberg 

Jaha - ABWÄRTS !!





Sch... - gleich auf der ersten Abfahrt einen Plattfuss 






Mist - nur nen 26" Schlauch eingepackt 
Ahh - nette Bikerin schenkt mir ihren mehrfach reparierten 27,5" Schlauch
ARGGH - nach 150 Hüben immer noch nicht voll - wohl ein Flicken nicht mehr dicht 
Haha - 26" eingebaut und weiter geht´s

Diese Aussicht entschädigt dann doch wieder





Merke - Rucksack vor der Tour nochmal checken und Trinkflasche nicht im Auto lassen - hatte Gott sei Dank ne 0,5er Pulle als Reserve im Rucksack - bissl knapp bei 25km und 890Hm aber man(n) lehrnt am Besten durch Schmerzen


----------



## Triturbo (16. Juni 2020)

26er Schlauch funktioniert doch bei 27,5, von daher passt es doch. Tolle Location, so muss artgerechte Haltung sein.


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Juli 2020)

2 Wochen die Neiße und Oder entlang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (20. Juli 2020)

Nach 2 Wochen Radtour auf einem GT Richter, 

war das hier fällig.


----------



## To_Blade (22. Juli 2020)

Feierabendrunde mit Kara


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Juli 2020)

Verlängertes WE.. Es geht in die Schorfheide zum Wohnwagen. 
Bild ist am Bahnhof Südkreuz aufgenommen.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (30. Juli 2020)

Hast Du zu jedem Rucksack die passenden Reifen?


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Juli 2020)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Hast Du zu jedem Rucksack die passenden Reifen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey nicht nur das,...
auch passende Radwege und Ventilkappen.


----------



## tomasius (30. Juli 2020)

Und ich fahre zu den roten Akzenten der Decals nur noch auf roten Tartanbahnen. - Außerdem gibt es dort keinen Steinschlag.
Mein Kleiner dreht dort so gerne seine Runden mit dem Puky. - Bald muss das erste GT her. 

Tom


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (30. Juli 2020)

Hach, mal sehen, wann ich endlich meines bekommen werde. Endlich wieder ein Karadingsbums.


----------



## Onegear (3. August 2020)

Nach einem knappen halben Jahr in Österreich habe ich mir am vergangenen Samstag mal den höchsten Gipfel der Lavanttaler Alpen vorgenommen: Speikkogel auf der Koralpe mit 2140m.
Die Auffahrt mit ca. 1720hm auf 15km verteilt ist schon eine Herausforderung, aber das 25 Jahre alte Material hat das klaglos weggesteckt :-D









Radarstation auf dem großen Speikkogel mit Blick ins Lavanttal:


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. August 2020)

Saubere Leistung!!

Das letzte Bild erinnert mich an die Wasserkuppe....."Sprechen Sie unsere Sprache?"....

Das Kettenblatt hast Du mit Adaptern befestigt? Man kann es net gscheit erkennen...

VG
peru


----------



## Onegear (3. August 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Saubere Leistung!!
> 
> Das letzte Bild erinnert mich an die Wasserkuppe....."Sprechen Sie unsere Sprache?"....
> 
> ...



War bei fast 32°C aber auch recht schweißtreibend 

Das ist ne normale RF Turbine mit Compact LK. Habe das KB nur innen angeschraubt für ne bessere Kettenlinie. Und die Schrauben fürs kleine KB sind nur aus Sicherheitsgründen installiert, da die Turbine bei Einfachkettenblatt-Betrieb zu Rissen an den Gewinden des kleinen KBs neigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (5. August 2020)

Urlaub in Serfaus Fiss Ladis


----------



## epic2006 (8. August 2020)

Mal ein paar Bilder der letzten Wochen, wilder Mix aus Feierabendrunden, Sölden und Karwendel in unterschiedlichen Besetzungen. Vor lauter Fahren komm ich leider nicht regelmäßig zum Posten...

























Das ein oder andere Fremdfabrikat auf den Bildern sei mir verziehen, aber man kann sie nicht alle bekehren...

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Ketterechts (9. August 2020)

Alleine unterwegs. 
Meine Lieblingsrunde rund um Amorbach 









Und vor ein paar Tagen die Hausrunde um eine Sehenswürdigkeit erweitert


----------



## Davidbelize (14. August 2020)

No Tourist's in Town.


----------



## epic2006 (26. August 2020)

So, Tour 2 für heute:




Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Davidbelize (26. August 2020)

Ich wollte, ging aber nicht.


----------



## Ketterechts (30. August 2020)

Letzter Urlaubstag 

Früh raus und ne Runde in Miltenberg gedreht  - Strecke zu 90% schon von den Sturmschäden befreit,  nur ein kleiner Teil vom Quellentrail war noch gesperrt


----------



## Ketterechts (4. Oktober 2020)

Den E-Bike Kumpel mal wieder rausgescheucht


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (4. Oktober 2020)

kleine Sonntagsrunde zum frische Luft schnappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingHobbit (5. Oktober 2020)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> kleine Sonntagsrunde zum frische Luft schnappen.



Was sind das für Maxxis reifen?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (5. Oktober 2020)

Das sind Ikons


----------



## tomasius (10. Oktober 2020)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> kleine Sonntagsrunde zum frische Luft schnappen.



Das gefällt mir! An solch einem Projekt schraube ich auch gerade: 19" GT Stahrahmen, RR-Lenker, Kona P2, 1x8 XT, Tubus und vorne eine kleine Holzkiste.

Letztens nur eine kleine GT Pfützenrunde mit dem Kleinen gedreht. - Wobei mein Karakoram ja eigentlich nicht dreckig werden darf. 









WICHTIG: SUCHE jetzt schon ein 20" GT Kinderrad/ Rahmen. 20" Reifengröße natürlich!  - Er soll nicht weiter mit BULLS aufwachsen. 

Und dieses elende Bügelperlen stecken ist glücklicherweise auch nicht so sein Ding.







Mein GT Einsatz beschränkt sich oft auf das Mitfahren/ Abstellen...





Tom


----------



## LupilusX (10. Oktober 2020)

LTS nach etwas feuchtem Waldboden....


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (11. Oktober 2020)

tomasius schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir! An solch einem Projekt schraube ich auch gerade: 19" GT Stahrahmen, RR-Lenker, Kona P2, 1x8 XT, Tubus und vorne eine kleine Holzkiste.



Der Gesichtsaudruck mancher Rennradfahrer ist das beste  "Wie jetzt, MTB-Reifen? Wie jetzt, Körbchen?" und wenn man sie mal überholt scheint das ganz schmerzhaft zu sein.

Im Commuter-Einatz ist das 36er Blatt bissl mager, hält aber vom zu schnellen Rasen aufm Elberadweg ab.



tomasius schrieb:


> Wobei mein Karakoram ja eigentlich nicht dreckig werden darf.



Macht mich immer noch neidisch - meines steht noch gut verwahrt bei nem Kumpel - die Übergabe fiel Corona-bedingt aus 



tomasius schrieb:


> elende Bügelperle



auch n schöner Spitzname für'n MTB...


----------



## cyclery.de (1. November 2020)

Kurze Probefahrt auf dem neuen Force 29 Elite. Fährt sich einfach gewohnt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. November 2020)

Sauber Sebastian !

Wo ist das?

Was wurde genau geändert? Nur die Schwing in der Länge für die 29er Reifen oder gab es sonst noch Anpassungen?

VG
peru


----------



## cyclery.de (1. November 2020)

Moin Peter,

ist im Bikepark Oberhof. Letztes WE erstmalig ausgecheckt. Sehr ähnlich zu Schöneck (2 Minuten Strecke - 30 Minuten Lift inkl. Anstehen), aber überaus nett.
Das Bike kannte ich schon vom Modelljahr 2020:



Ist leider wahrlich kein Leichtgewicht, fürs Fahren bergab aber eine Wucht. Man merkt da schon, dass die 29" Laufräder markant besser über Hindernisse rollen als 27,5". Bei vielen Schlüsselstellen hält man einfach drauf.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. November 2020)

Hi Sebastian,

Oberhof hat nen Bikepark?? Seit wann ? Ist ja wie Schöneck nicht allzu weit entfernt von mir....muss ich doch gleich mal guck!

Für jump lines a la Schöneck bin ich ja mittlerweile zu alt und ungelenk, der Rest ist für MIttelgebirge schon ok. 

In Oberhof sind wir zu Fahrrad Konsum immer die alte Bob-Bahn runter und Trails wie zum GT Treffen gefahren, aber ein Bikepark?

Das das Radl nochmal besser über verblockte Bereiche geht glaub ich gern...und mit nem Lift kann das Gewicht ja auch wurscht sein..

VG
Peter


----------



## cyclery.de (2. November 2020)

Lasse uns gerne nächstes Jahr (wenn dann wieder offen) mal gemeinsam dort fahren


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. November 2020)

Wenn ich net die jump line nunter muss oder so nen gap...gerne


----------



## cyclery.de (8. November 2020)

Statt Graveltour dann doch lieber kurz zum MTB gegriffen.


----------



## Oldtimes (8. November 2020)

Erstaunlich wie günstig man diese Top Bikes gebraucht kaufen kann. 1998er und steht recht gut da, gerade mal 50 €.  Ok, der Sattel steht vorne noch etwas sehr hoch,  aber für eine nette Runde durch den Wald war es klasse.


----------



## Onegear (9. November 2020)

Oldtimes schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie günstig man diese Top Bikes gebraucht kaufen kann. 1998er und steht recht gut da, gerade mal 50 €.  Ok, der Sattel steht vorne noch etwas sehr hoch,  aber für eine nette Runde durch den Wald war es klasse. Anhang anzeigen 1146950



Schönes Bike und guter Preis 
Aber ist dir der Rahmen nicht 1-2 Nummern zu groß?!


----------



## Oldtimes (9. November 2020)

Guten Morgen,  ach der große Rahmen ist klasse. Ich fahre ja sonst 28" . 
Das Bike gibt ein Geschenk für einen Kumpel.  
Ich hoffe er ist Ihm nicht zu groß


----------



## schimanski (9. November 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To_Blade (16. November 2020)

Oldie on tour.


----------



## Cad2 (18. November 2020)

Letztes Jahr noch Salzkammergut trophy gefahren, dieses Jahr is ja leider ausgefallen.
Dann geht es jetzt weiter mit Baby croozer trophy


----------



## Oldtimes (18. November 2020)

Hatte noch eine schöne Herbstrunde gedreht.


----------



## Triturbo (21. November 2020)

Das Tequesta und mein Karakoram haben gestern wieder fein abgeliefert. Ein schöner Nightride mit 45km und 500hm auf Stahl, Singlespeed, 26" und Starr. Zu hause waren wir ganz schön kaputt


----------



## To_Blade (1. März 2021)

Verlängerte Runde zum Sonntagskaffee


----------



## FriedelK (5. März 2021)

Ich melde mich mit einem Bild von meiner ersten Ausfahrt mit meinem GT Tempest im GT Funkreis an.


----------



## Ketterechts (7. März 2021)

Bei dem bisherigen Schmuddelwetter und den  Salzorgien der Strassenwarte , musste das Force ne ganze Weile pausieren .
Aber Heute war es soweit  - trocken , sonnig und mit gerademal 5° ziemlich frisch,  hab ich mich auf meine Lieblingsrunde in Amorbach gemacht.


----------



## pago79 (8. März 2021)

Die weißen Onza kommen echt gut
Kannst du schon was zum Fahrverhalten (Grip, Rollwiderstand) sagen.


----------



## Ketterechts (8. März 2021)

pago79 schrieb:


> Die weißen Onza kommen echt gut
> Kannst du schon was zum Fahrverhalten (Grip, Rollwiderstand) sagen.


Rollen gut auf trockenem Boden und der Grip passt auch .
Auf nassem Untergrund rollen sie nicht mehr so toll und der Grip nimmt auch deutlich ab - vor allem im Vergleich zum vorher montierten Nobby Nic/ Magic Mary Gespann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (8. März 2021)

Dann werde ich wohl doch noch mal überlegen, ob ich die ordere.
Hatte mit den 2,6ern in schwarz/skin geliebäugelt.
Wäre aber wohl ein ziemlicher Rückschritt von den jetzt montierten Minion DHF/DHR...?


----------



## esp262 (21. März 2021)

Kleine Runde mit dem Rentner


----------



## Davidbelize (25. März 2021)

Berlin Kreuzberg Admiral Brücke.


----------



## esp262 (31. März 2021)

😊😊😊😊


----------



## tomasius (3. April 2021)

Der Kleine ist nun auch mit einem GT im Einsatz.
Zunächst im Bereich BMX. 😉


----------



## Ketterechts (11. April 2021)

Das tolle Wetter genutzt für bissl hoch und runter  - Miltenberger MTB Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (16. April 2021)

Zu Ostern habe ich auch mal wieder das Zaskar gesattelt und bin eine kleine aber feine Tour in Kärnten gefahren 
Die Bologna Lite Starrgabel habe ich im Winter gegen eine sehr schöne silberne Z2 Atom Bomb getauscht. Fährt sich entspannter, da man ein wenig aufrechter sitzt und sie nimmt im Gelände dann doch noch ein paar Vibrationen mehr raus. Und sie ist schön leicht! 😍









Im Hintergrund erkennt man übrigens den schneebedeckten Gipfel der Koralpe, auf den ich im letzten Sommer hinauf gefahren bin


----------



## To_Blade (18. Mai 2021)

Leider sehr graues Wetter am Wochenende.


----------



## stephank1301 (18. Mai 2021)

So, hab auch mal ein Bild bei der letzten Ausfahrt geknipst:


----------



## ceo (18. Mai 2021)

wir hatten eine tiefenentspannte sonntagstour


----------



## battiwr (18. Mai 2021)

Blick auf Wernigerode 


Blick auf Richtung Leistenklippe


----------



## Triturbo (25. Juni 2021)

Perfekte Brockentour mit den Klassikern, mehr Bilder gibts hier: ÜberzeuGT


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (26. Juni 2021)

Das vor kurzem frisch aufgebaute GT Lightning ausgeführt. Vorbesitzer war der Herr im Post über mir. Absolut unkonventionell aufgebaut. 
Mir bringt es einen Heidenspaß!


----------



## Triturbo (29. Juni 2021)

Cool! Freut mich, wenns Spaß macht und die Gabel passt erstaunlich gut!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (29. Juni 2021)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Cool! Freut mich, wenns Spaß macht und die Gabel passt erstaunlich gut!


Ich liebe es! 
7,7kg bringt es auf die Waage und fliegt nur so davon! Es sieht schon wieder etwas anders aus. 
Titan Pedale kamen dran und meine Frau hat mir mattschwarze, freistehende Decals geplottet. 
Die Gabel gab es so nie zu kaufen. War ursprünglich eine RS SID Worldcup disc only. Cantisockel waren bei dieser WC nicht mehr zu bekommen. Ich habe sie dann mit einem "Team" Casting, welches es noch mit Cantisockeln gab, verheiratet.


----------



## Triturbo (29. Juni 2021)

Sehr schön, find ich gut! Gewicht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (20. Juli 2021)

So, der Lars ist wieder im Süden…

für Bilder auf der Tour hat’s nicht gereicht, aber zumindest der Park fermé wurde abgelichtet:





und natürlich das Futter auf der Hütte




Gruß Gerrit und Lars


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Juli 2021)

epic2006 schrieb:


> So, der Lars ist wieder im Süden…
> 
> für Bilder auf der Tour hat’s nicht gereicht, aber zumindest der Park fermé wurde abgelichtet:
> 
> ...


...den Ausblick kennen wir doch ????

Habt ihrs ordentlich krachen lassen auf dem Trail und am Glas?

VG
peru


----------



## pago79 (21. Juli 2021)

Erstmal langsam starten, zumindest beim fahren 😬. Nächste Woche steht ja noch Sölden an...


----------



## To_Blade (22. Juli 2021)

Heute mal Einsatz in der Industriekultur


----------



## pago79 (22. Juli 2021)

So langsam kommt man wieder rein...
Heute Blomberg mit uns bislang unbekannter Abfahrt 







Gruß 
Lars und Gerrit


----------



## tomasius (28. August 2021)

GT im Einsatz, wenn auch nur bei der Apfelernte! 😉





Aber richtige Einsätze haben wir auch. 😉









Und das kleine 20“ GT Mountainbike ist auch bald im Einsatz.





Tom 👍


----------



## pago79 (1. Oktober 2021)

Das Force hatte mal wieder ein wenig Auslauf im Park.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe zwar schon lange keine GT mehr. Aber ich habe noch ein altes Foto, welches ich euch zeigen möchte:





Es erinnert mich an eine schöne Zeit mit einem guten Bike-Freund. Björn ... hier im Forum als Elfriede unterwegs ... ist leider 2015 im Alter von nur 33 Jahren gestorben.


----------



## helmsp (5. Oktober 2021)

Gestern konnte ich endlich meinen ersten GT-Rennrad abholen
GT Force (Baujahr 1994?) mit Stahlrahmen, alle Teile original (bis auf Reifen und Schlauch) und Zustand fast neuwertig.
Eigentlich wollte ich es als Pendel/Gravel/Tour-Rad einsetzen aber die maximal Reifenbreite von 25mm hinten hat mein Vorhaben ins Exitus geschickt. Ausserdem tu ich mir schwer ein Rad in dem Zustand und Originalteile grob zu ändern.

Natürlich heute damit zur Arbeit gefahren. Es fährt sich ganz anders als mein Trek Domane. Letzteres nutzt man um von A nach B zu kommen, beim GT ist die Fahrt resp. der Moment das eigentlich Ziel. Jetzt verstehe ich auch endlich was Sammler von Rennräder aus Stahl "meinen".
Aber die Pedalkäfige sind ganz schön Harakiri im Stadtverkehr, meine Fresse...


Edit:
Huch, falscher Thread, wollte es im "Zeig her eure..." posten. Mods, bitte verschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (22. November 2021)

Am Wochenende war endlich mal wieder GT Fahren mit der besseren Hälfte angesagt ;-)  😍 
Wenn man sich erstmal aus dem Lavanttal durch den Nebel 970hm nach oben gekämpft hat, wird man mit grandioser Aussicht, viel Sonnenschein und rasanter Abfahrt ins neblige Tal entschädigt 
☀️
Im Einsatz ein 95er Zaskar ink-blue und ein 96er BB Avalanche.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (26. Dezember 2021)

Ross und Reiter hat es Heiligabend ordentlichst eingesaut


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (26. Dezember 2021)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Ich liebe es!
> 7,7kg bringt es auf die Waage und fliegt nur so davon! Es sieht schon wieder etwas anders aus.
> Titan Pedale kamen dran und meine Frau hat mir mattschwarze, freistehende Decals geplottet.
> Die Gabel gab es so nie zu kaufen. War ursprünglich eine RS SID Worldcup disc only. Cantisockel waren bei dieser WC nicht mehr zu bekommen. Ich habe sie dann mit einem "Team" Casting, welches es noch mit Cantisockeln gab, verheiratet.
> ...


Wer hatte hier noch mal ein 20" Lightning?
Und mit welchem Angebot würde er sich davon trennen? 

(wobei, so rein farblich ist das Tequesta ja mehr oder weniger ein Lightning für Arme)


----------



## thomasg2466 (26. Dezember 2021)




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. Dezember 2021)

so sauber wie das ist, haste das doch zum Fotospot getragen  das war doch nie und nimmer im Einsatz.


----------



## thomasg2466 (27. Dezember 2021)

Ist einfach nur die pure Wilderness am trockenen Singletrail, beim Felgen abkühlen.

Mein Fotospot wäre das hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrmZ (28. Dezember 2021)

@thomasg2466 trägt seine Räder nicht, der fliegt!


----------



## thomasg2466 (28. Dezember 2021)

DrmZ schrieb:


> @thomasg2466 trägt seine Räder nicht, der fliegt!



Recht haste, dafür sind sie gemacht! Also das Zaskar zumindest 






RideON


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (9. Januar 2022)




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (30. Januar 2022)




----------



## tomasius (31. Januar 2022)

Quarantäne beendet und eine erste Runde gedreht! 👍



















Tom 👍


----------



## To_Blade (1. März 2022)




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. März 2022)

im natürlichen Habitat


----------



## To_Blade (31. Mai 2022)




----------



## Sven_Kiel (31. Mai 2022)




----------



## LTS-Spinner (7. Juni 2022)

Auf dem Weg nach der Arbeit nach Hause- Abstecher in Hattingen Schulenburg…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (8. Juni 2022)

Wir waren neulich auch unterwegs 



Der erste Tag fahrradfahren, da kann man schon mal 7km machen, so aus dem Nichts, klar.

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (8. Juni 2022)

Heute ohne Junior:



Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Moonhill (20. Juli 2022)

Nimmt jemand hier zufällig auch am Classic Ride beim EBM in Seiffen teil?


----------



## thomasg2466 (20. Juli 2022)

Real Street !


----------



## To_Blade (12. September 2022)




----------



## helmsp (14. September 2022)

Das Rote fürs Schönwetter-Pendeln.
Das Blaue fürs Schlechtwetter.


----------



## pago79 (3. Oktober 2022)

Zusammen mit Gerrit vor ein paar Wochen in Sölden.
Das Force hat wieder mal einwandfrei funktioniert.
Aber auch Gerrits Ketzerei (Yeti SB130) kann was.





Gruß
Lars


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Oktober 2022)

Heute beim German reunion ride..Tradition zwischen RC PFEIL und den Radlern aus Plauen.   Zwar ein Renner, aber GT is GT


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Oktober 2022)

Ab inne Pilze. 
Mit Suchbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (22. November 2022)

Auch schon wieder viel zu lange her.


Gruß
Lars


----------



## DrmZ (27. November 2022)

Gestern nochmal ordentlich dreckig gemacht.
Heute ist Putzen und Gabel-Service angesagt und dann wirds für den Winter eingelagert.


----------



## hiasl2k (30. Dezember 2022)

Vor zwei Wochen hatten wir bestes Winterwetter und haben eine Ausfahrt mit Classic Bike (GT Karakoram 1992) und Youngtimer (GT Zaskar 2008) gemacht.



Die Reifen sahen danach aus wie neu, quasi trockeneisgestrahlt


----------



## tomasius (Samstag um 20:45)

Nun ist es für mich perfekt! 🖖🏼 Erste 50km Runde über Stock und Stein ist absolviert.
Rollt prima und fährt sich sehr schön! - Irgendwie besser als vorher. 😜

















Tom 👍🏼


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (Sonntag um 12:19)

wenn wir gerade bei Bückebügellenker-GTs sind - mein Lightning für Arme













Warum auch immer harmoniert das Schaltgeraffel mit der Unterrohrverlegung besser als mit dem Groovetube des 95er Rahmens. Und die beiden Canti-Adapter taugen auch gut (kein Flattern der Gabel bzw. hinten gab es kein Canti-Gegenhalter).


----------

